# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  если ты новичок-зайди сюда!

## Иринка Бафф

Если вы здесь,значит вы новичок,и интересуетесь проведением праздников.:smile: Добро пожаловать! 
на правах,"старожила" разрешите дать вам несколько советов.Прежде чем писать ,попробуйте воспользоваться поиском,возможно кто-то уже задавал такой вопрос и ответ на интересующий вас вопрос есть. Не создавайте темы:"помогите приготовиться  к дню чайника"-мы не ясновидящие и не знаем,сколько человек на вашем мероприятии,что вам конкретно нужно-лотерея,аукцион,тосты игры или конкурсы,костяк или расписанный по словам подробный сценарий.просите в специально отведённом разделе:"ищу,прошу,помогите"
Постарайтесь личные сообщения ,типа :позвони мне в понедельник,я сегодня не в ударе" отправлять в личку........
Старайтесь никого не оскорблять,возможно ваше видение праздника отличается от видения оппонента,не надо открыто проявлять свою "крутость",если вы-бог и царь тамадейства-наши вам аплодисменты,однако здесь тоже не дети сидят.....учтите это, и Не высказывайтесь в адрес форумчан словами,типа:тамадюшки,тамаНДЫ,тамадейки  тамУды и т.д. ,также не стоит поднимать вопросы типа :"кто круче -женщина-ведущая или мужчина-ведущий?" а также что было в начале :"яйцо или курица?"
нас это не задевает- просто пропадает желание общаться  с вами.......
мы здесь все-открыты и доброжелательны. Заходите к нам,представляйтесь в теме:"Кто мы"  и  создавайте сообщения,но помните, у каждой темы есть название,пожалуйста не забывайте это,и пишите  по Теме. Удачи всем,я вас всех обожаю :flower:

----------

arina1990 (22.01.2019), surovaswetlana (20.01.2018), Тася Беганская (12.02.2020)

----------


## хухрындик

Хорошо написано, только зря все это. Нормальный человек и так сначала долго присматриваеться, изучает, черпает информацию и не задает глупых вопросов... А, мягко говоря, ненормальному бесполезно что-то писать и обьяснять... Все мы были свидетелями хамства и наглости во время проблем со скачиванием с форума...

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Димк, ты не прав)))))))))))))
Хлавное, что повторенье и мать его ученье!
В бОшки наглецам мы задолбим -
Не бросишь, хам, своё ты увлеченье -
Не приходи - здесь ты не любим!...........

----------


## Владленыч

Действительно, очень полезный -  в плане информативности, и приятный - в плане общения форум! :Ok:   Рад, что случайно, сюда забрёл!
 Если, где-то, по неопытности или незнанию, "накосячу", вы уж не "пинайте" сильно! Исправлюсь, чес.слово! Всегда готов к общению и обменом полезной информацией! 
Удачи всем, в Ваших благих начинаниях! :smile:

----------


## Ладушка

Сегодня первый день на этом сайте, Большой Рахмат за это Красноярским шансонье. Зашла разжиться минусовками ( если честно), но нашла приятную компанию. Минусы так и не нашла ( дело наживное). Форум  для ведущих-находка! Предлагаю тему "Проведение интересного чаепития в детском саду, после торжественного утренника". Состав: Дети, а также их родители. А также весь персонал. На столе: Чай и не чай. Вообщем, все понимают о чём речь? Такого сценария в магазине не купишь. Планирую проведение совместных викторин и подвижные игры.  Если есть интересные пожелания- буду рада! Да и вообще рада любому общению! P.S А где этот самый  раздел " Помогите" и "Ищу"? Покажите пожалуйста. Разговорилась чой-то... Пока, дорогие!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=51
Ладушка, вот по этой ссылке главная страничка раздела ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ, на ней перечислены все темы, которые мы обсуждаем! Создавать новую не стоит, а вопрос про чаепитие можно задать в ДЕТСКИХ ПРАЗДНИКАХ или в ИЩУ, ПРОШУ, ПОМОГИТЕ! Все это вы найдете по ссылке. Написать О СЕБЕ подробно можно в темке КТО МЫ, у нас все просто, разберетесь быстро! Рада приветствовать и милости просим!:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

Вем привет! Хочется рассказать нечто интересное. В январе проводила 30-летие у женщины. Компания была весёлая, особенно две активные молодые девушки. Они поздравляли именинницу нарядившись в Винни Пуха и Пятачка. Забавное и всем уже наверняка знакомое поздравление. Через 2 недели буду вести вечер в этой же компании. Но с другой юбиляршей. И тут узнаю, что в тот вечер уже после моего ухода, одна из тех девушек танцуя Рок-н-ролл подпрыгнув, неудачно, сломала ногу. И до сих пор находится в гипсе! Но на торжество прибудет. У меня возникла идея приготовить для них поздравление ( это вновь те активные девушки, но одна пока на костылях). Одна будет Лисой Алисой, другая котом Базилио. Уже озадачила их подбором костюмов (хотя уже гипс и костыли имеются). Сама же пытаюсь сочинить в стихотворной форме поздравление. Кроме фразы начальной "Какое небо голубое..." на ум ничего не идет. Надо ещё раз просмотреть этот фильм! Точно знаю, что выйдут они под музыку из этого фильма. Ди-джею тоже уже пошла заявка. А может у кого уже имеются такие наработки? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Вот такой случай хочется обыграть.

----------


## Орбита

*Ладушка*,
 Если ты хочешь получить совет или какой-нибудь материальчик, то пиши в тему "Ищу, прошу, помогите..." Там наверняка ребята помогут. А в этот раздел в основном новички заходят для ознакомления. Прыгай в другую темку, там и потолкуем.

----------


## Ларисочка

> пользуются или почтой или файлообменниками.
> __________________


Эх,научиться бы еще этими обменниками пользоваться!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Эх,научиться бы еще этими обменниками пользоваться!


Ребята, нет ничего проще. Пишете свой пост, зайдя в расширенный режим. Там нажимаете скрепку и в ней Коля выложил ссылки на некоторые файлообменники, нажав на один - вас просят через Обзор вытащить нужный файл, он загружается на сервер и вам выдается ссылка, которую и надо дать в теме, чтобы все желающие могли скачать. Если не хотите на всеобщее обозрение- то раздаете эту ссылку по личкам.  :Aga:

----------


## Батыр-Али

Всем привет из солнечного Узбекистана. На сайте искал минусовку и  абсолютно случайно ткнул 
на форум и каково же было моё удивление, что-то, что столько пытался наладить контакты с представителями нашей профессии на личных сайтах ведущих - уже так замечательно существует
на этом ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНОМ  форуме. За 30 лет работы накопился то же небольшой воз и маленькая 
тележка наработок и интересных идей по проведению самых различных развлекательных, увеселительных, торжественных мероприятий. Если кому –то интересно как проходят русскоязычные свадьбы   у нас в Узбекистане дайте знать . И ещё. Представители корейской национальности у нас обязательно устраивают банкет для всех родственников, друзей, сослуживцев по работе по случаю исполнения первой годовщины ребёнка. Если у кого-то есть
интересные идей по проведения именно такого мероприятия поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## optimistka17

Приветствую Вас, уважаемый Батыр!
 Больше всего, наверно Ильич будет радоваться... Он всегда в восторге, когда мужчины у нас на Форуме появляются. 
Но и женщины у нас гостепреимные. 
О корейских традициях , помню, что где-то читала, но не помнюгде. Я, честно говоря поисковиком пока не научилась пользоваться. Если умеете,-то найдете...
 А если нет,-наш народ обязательно подскажет...

----------


## Dium

*Батыр-Али*,*optimistka17*, набираете, например, www.google.ru  в строке напротив слова ПОИСК пишите свой вопрос и получаете огромное количество сайтов, где встречается искомая фраза, перелопачиваем сайты и ищем необходимую и нужную инфу!!!!
Кстати, по поводу корейских традиций на свадьбе - набирите в поисковик *корейские традиции празднования свадьбы*, пересмотрите кучу сайтов, а если найду что-то конкретное, то обязательно выложу ссылочку в тему  "Национальные свадьбы" :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Всем привет из солнечного Узбекистана. На сайте искал минусовку и  абсолютно случайно ткнул 
> на форум и каково же было моё удивление, что-то, что столько пытался наладить контакты с представителями нашей профессии на личных сайтах ведущих - уже так замечательно существует
> на этом ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНОМ  форуме. За 30 лет работы накопился то же небольшой воз и маленькая 
> тележка наработок и интересных идей по проведению самых различных развлекательных, увеселительных, торжественных мероприятий. Если кому –то интересно как проходят русскоязычные свадьбы   у нас в Узбекистане дайте знать . И ещё. Представители корейской национальности у нас обязательно устраивают банкет для всех родственников, друзей, сослуживцев по работе по случаю исполнения первой годовщины ребёнка. Если у кого-то есть
> интересные идей по проведения именно такого мероприятия поделитесь пожалуйста.


Ваааа!
Мужчина!
Здравствуй дорогой! Присаживайся, плов кушать будем, чай пить, разговоры говорить....
Пусть женщины послушают...
Скажи дорогой, у вас в Узбекистане тоже женщины банкеты ведут? Или до вас это еще не дошло? И стол ведет мужчина?
А что сделают в Узбекистане тому кто предложит перекатить яичко через штанину уважаемого жениха... сразу камнями забросают , как в старые добрые времена, или перекатят все таки?

----------


## Батыр-Али

Здравствуйте Ильич ! На плов и чай это лучше Вы к нам. А что касается ведения , то ведут все кому не лень включая и женщин. Яичко- бывает , что клиенты сами просят провести, но с учетом ментальности восточных людей я обычно предлагаю на выбор массу других игр, которые идут на ура.
А в остальном всё также как у Вас.

----------


## Запах Дождя

> Представители корейской национальности у нас обязательно устраивают банкет для всех родственников, друзей, сослуживцев по работе по случаю исполнения первой годовщины ребёнка. Если у кого-то есть
> интересные идей по проведения именно такого мероприятия поделитесь пожалуйста.


на дне рождения еще не работала, а вот свадьбу - да. Может, пригодится http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showpost.ph...9&postcount=44

Эх... сейчас бы фатир к чаю....

----------


## Батыр-Али

Спасибо «Запах Дождя» за информацию. Что касается корейского « Годика», то тут хотелось бы несколько интересных идей вообще о программе проведения этого мероприятия. Я обычно 
беру за основу «Дневник именинника», где по дням расписано, когда сделал первый шаг, когда сказал первый раз мама ит.д. И вот начиная с фразы: « А знаете ли вы, что ……., а вот 
такой-то нам сейчас и поведает.» Или анекдот, или юмористическая ситуация с подводкой на следующего поздравляющего. Особенность мероприятия, что большая часть гостей – это взрослые, % 20-25 детей. И ещё. Как  указывать на ссылку , по форуму -как сделали это вы.

----------


## maknata

> И ещё. Как указывать на ссылку , по форуму -как сделали это вы.


Если хотите цитировать - выделяете правой кнопкой мыши нужную фразу, ищете под ником слова "цитата выделеного" , жамкаете левой кнопкой и готово. Нужно кинуть ссылку? Какие проблемы? Ищете то, что хотите , копируете правой кнопкой адресную строку, потом в своём ответе опять таки правой кнопкой жамкаете и вставляете:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Здравствуйте Ильич ! На плов и чай это лучше Вы к нам. А что касается ведения , то ведут все кому не лень включая и женщин. Яичко- бывает , что клиенты сами просят провести, но с учетом ментальности восточных людей я обычно предлагаю на выбор массу других игр, которые идут на ура.
> А в остальном всё также как у Ва


Ваай дорогой, не узнаю востока... все сливается в один большой ручей... Приглашаю тебя в кинозал.
Стукни по синей полоске внизу моей подписи, скажи Сезам откройся и ты увидишь три коробки в одной из них будет два видео с работами моей и моей супруги, во второй коробке будет КМ плейер- это то чем можно посмотреть это шайтан видео а втретьей будут мелодии из Украины - это страна где неверные сало едят и гопаки пляшут. Скачивай на здоровье!

----------


## Ильич

> Уважаемый Ильич! Катта рахмат или большое спасибо! Ну, а что касается «Украины - это страна где неверные сало едят и гопаки пляшут»- то я в период учебы в ВПШК
> Г Ленинграда я учился три года в украинской группе. Поэтому представление об Украине великолепно поющей, танцующей  у меня сложилось ещё в годы учёбы.


Был союз и все мы знали, 
независимость приобрели... друг друга потеряли , 
но теперь есть интернет
Все узнаем про сосед..

----------


## Батыр-Али

> Уважаемый Батыр-Али! я тут затеял обмен дисками с записями работы тамады. Мне очень интересно как ведут праздники в Солнечном Узбекистане. Может Вам будет интересно как это происходит в Санкт-петербурге, Одессе, Днепропетровске, Запорожье, Владимире?


Уважаемый Ильич! С удовольствием бы посмотрел, но как? Качать- очень долго. А по почте- не знаю можно ли отправлять диски.

----------


## optimistka17

Достопочтенный Батыр-Али! Я диски по почте в Россию отправляла без проблем. Неужто в Фергану не примут?
 Кстати, выбирайтесь из этой темки в Беседку... Там и поболтаем...
А если хотите диски получить, то в личку мне или Ильичу скиньте свой адрес. Кому адрес отправите, от того диски и получите...

----------


## спирова ольга

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ УВАЖАЕМЫЕ!!! Я НОВЕНЬКАЯ...но сразу креатив- есть у меня фишка..Объясняю, все любят петь частушки,я сама их сочиняю про конкретного человека..если надо потом выложу,вдруг для себя переделаете.Итак,на 4 стула садятся 4 человека м-ж,м-ж.их закрывает как бы концертная штора(простая штора не в длину а в ширину и порезанная до середины на 4 части,в каждую часть продета ленточка чтобы присборить,поднять каждый занавес) этот занавес либо растягивается между вешалками для одежды,либо держат 2 человека.я тем временем прошу закатать брюки мужчин и поднять до колен юбку у женщин,если юбка длинная..а теперь самое интересное-всем участникам надеваю на коленки мордочки( такие медальки с изображением лиц карикатурных на резинке,и на каждую ногу(голеньпо одежке)-например если лицо оперной дивы,то одежда-платье .если рокер,то из кожи такая рубашка с цепочкой..обЪясняю участникам ,что на первую частушку 1 участник поднимает свой занавес до колен и танцует ногами ,как бы людьми,на вторую частушку 2 участник и т.д.одела ,вышла из-за занавеса и говорю-из-за леса из-за гор ,к нам приехал малый хор...и запеваю первую частушку,а 1 участник поднимает свой занавес и танцует ...и т .д. итог-все хохочут,все довольны...правда не знают толи слушать частушки в тему,или рассматривать мои шедевры...но я несколько частушек придумываю,что бы успели рассмотреть...потом фотку своих одежек выложу ,если кому понравилось...А ВОООБЩЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ?

----------


## Djazi

> А ВОООБЩЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ?


Понравилось очень :Ok:  . Только  хотелось  бы ещё фото увидеть. А фонограмма частушек есть?

----------


## Ладушка

*Батыр-Али*,
Здравствуйте! Сегодня ровно месяц. как заглянула на огонёк сюда... И теперь всем рассказываю о том. что есть такой сайт где ведущий  ведущему - Друг... Рахмат всем. Батыру-Али: -Добро пожаловпать... Жила в Фергане... Рада земляку!!! Провожу иногда вечера с восточными темами. Даже сшила халат из хан-атласа... А вот дефицит с тюбетейками... Дефицит в наших краях...

----------


## Батыр-Али

> Батыру-Али: -Добро пожаловпать... Жила в Фергане... Рада земляку!!! Провожу иногда вечера с восточными темами. Даже сшила халат из хан-атласа... А вот дефицит с тюбетейками... Дефицит в наших краях...


Рад, что самые лучшие силы Ферганы теперь развлекаю жителей Асбеста. Если кто-либо
полетит в ваши края, то постараюсь передать тюбетейку. Перед отправкой сообщу

----------


## Батыр-Али

> Достопочтенный Батыр-Али! Я диски по почте в Россию отправляла без проблем. Неужто в Фергану не примут?


Спасибо большое, но сначала я уточню- смогу ли я отправить диск. А то у меня была история - прислали паспорт для выписки , а назад нельзя. Пришлось побегать

----------


## krivcun

рад познакомиться мой сайт www.beneffis.narod.ru - Александр Кривцун

----------


## Ильич

*спирова ольга*,
Vılogı v KINOZAL vıdeo!
Ia  ız Istambul pıshu Zdec net russkı ıazık! Odnı Turki vokrug!

----------


## Dium

*krivcun*, рады Вас видеть:))) будьте как дома!!! у Вас замечательные фото- выложите в теме *Аэродизайн, костюмы*... фото Ваших сценических образов!!!

----------


## bzz

Да я сначала с вопросом, а потом знакомиться.... :Oj:   Дело в том, что до компьютера сейчас редко добираюсь - живу в пригороде на даче, в город езжу только по делам. Я занимаюсь праздниками давно, был даже свой ШОУ-Центр, но помимо того ещё пою, ну может не супер-пупер, но людям нравится - платят парнас даже. Закончила Винницкое музучилище... Жила в Москве, Одессе, теперь в Киеве... Как ведущая - не основное занятие, еду сейчас на моря как арт-директор, а с августа - свадьбы в Киеве. Короче стараюсь зарабатывать где платят :Aga:   Очень интересное общение на форуме у ведущих, если у меня будет время - тоже выложу свои фишки :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Gily

Приветик! Очень рада, что нашла такой сайт. Меня заинтересовала тема ведущих. Я сама 2 года назад занялась проведением различных мероприятий и мне не хватаем опыта. Из вашей переписки я поняла, что проблемы у нас у всех очень схожи. Интересно пообщаться и перенять опыт у профессионалов своего дела, научиться чему-то :flower:

----------


## Tofik

Всем привет! Очень рада, что нашла такое клевое место, но вот беда никак не могу понять как с вами со всеми общаться, у каждого своя страница или сайт, а для меня это темный лес!!!!! Очень много нужной и полезной информации можно найти, но вот слова искренней благодарности отправить не могу. ПОМОГИТЕ! Людмила, Омск, misilla@mail.ru Еще раз всем огромное спасибо!

----------


## Орбита

*Tofik*,
 Людмил, все просто.Мы все читаем всё, что здесь пишется. Открываешь, читаешь информацию. Если хочешь ответить,  то нажимаешь "Быстрый ответ" и пишешь. Если хочешь процитировать чей-то пост или какое-то высказывание, то выделяешь мышкой, нажимаешь "Ответить с цитированием" и помещаешь выделенное в ответ. если хочешь адресовать свое сообщение кому-то, то наводи мышкой на Ник и от сам появится в экране твоего письма. Кроме того у всех ребят есть личка - личный эл. адрес. Можешь отправлять письма конкретному адресату.
Вот так. пробуй. Все очень удобно.

----------


## Anna_Pro

Здравствуйте всем! Я новичок и у меня свадьба 14 июня, у меня все готово, но потеряла игру для молодых сраспределением обязанностей, т.е. они отрывают лепестки ромашки и начиная со слов :"Я буду..." говорят, что будет он делать по дому. Так вот, потеряла те самые ответы,помогите их восстановить. Спасибо.

----------


## klass

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Елена. Побродила, ознакомилась, вхожу в контакт. Для начала хочу просто поприветствовать всех, в надежде на сотрудничество!

----------


## optimistka17

Здравсвуй,Леночка! У нас рады новичкам и готовы принять тебя в нашу команду(Собственно ,считай , что уже приняли)Но хотелось бы знать о тебе побольше. В каком городе живешь, сколько лет(месяцев) работаешь тамадой
А может у тебя есть свои какие-нибудь фишки-заморочки. Не стесняйся,-делись...

----------


## Инна Р.

Привет, девочки! Располагайтесь, осваивайтесь!:smile:

----------


## Раюшка

Привет новым членам нашей банды!!!:biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## klass

Живу в России, от вас совсем за тридевять земель - на Дальнем Востоке. (Хотя, в Одессе живет троюродная сестра, года четыре назад были в гостях, да и в отпуск ездили в Анапу, Сочи, Москву... так что представляю западные рубежи родины). Работаю на праздниках восемь лет, начинала с младых ногтей клоуном детских, затем и взрослых праздников. Как-то попросили провести свадьбу... и понеслось! В нашем деле - лучшая реклама - рекомендации. Сейчас сплотилась наша команда в праздничное агентство. Вот в кратце и все пока. Рада взаимосотрудничеству!

----------


## Инна Р.

Лена, а на Дальнем востоке - это где? У меня мама в Ливадии под Находкой живет, подруги школьные в Находке и Владивостоке, поэтому оч интересно! Передай приветик Приморью!:smile:

----------


## klass

Живу в Хабаровске, а привет обязательно передам! У меня мама с Приморья, а в Ливадии тетя живет и сестры: одна в Находке, другая - в Ливадии. Мы каждый год ездим на море к ним! Земляки - приятно!

----------


## Януська

Не поняла, 


> Живу в России, от вас совсем за тридевять земель - на Дальнем Востоке.


,а пишешь 


> так что представляю западные рубежи родины)


, я бы сказала, что ты представительница как раз восточных рубежей !

----------


## klass

Это в смысле того, что наведываюсь в ваши Западные рубежи и немного представляю, как вы там поживаете!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Живу в Хабаровске, а привет обязательно передам! У меня мама с Приморья, а в Ливадии тетя живет и сестры: одна в Находке, другая - в Ливадии. Мы каждый год ездим на море к ним! Земляки - приятно!


Приятно взаимно! :flower:

----------


## Леонид Гилязов

Доброе время суток всем форумчанам, коллегам-ведущим и гостям.
Немного о себе мне почти 48 лет, я 10 лет был музыкантом (барабанщик) и 22 года ведущий-тамада. Проводил все подряд (кроме поминок), корпоративы, свадьбы, банкеты, юбилеи, презентации, рекламные акции и т.д. Живу на Украине в Донецкой обл. г. Мариуполь. Есть свой профессиональный радиомикрофон, "мартышка" (колонка со встроенным усилителем). Есть мой сайт www.gilyazov.ucoz.ru Мои контактные телефоны +38 0629 384280, моб. +38 050 6351531.

----------


## maknata

*Леонид Гилязов*,
 Вечер добрый! Вливайтесь в нашу дружную компашку! :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Леонид Гилязов*,
 Привет, Леонид! Я 3 года прослужила в Мариуполе, по-своему люблю этот город, пару раз в год приезжаю к своим друзьям.
Ты в каком-то ресторане на постоянке или по заказам?

----------


## ИРИША

Добрый день, коллеги! Зарегистрирована на форуме очень давно, но в диком режиме двух детей, двух работ и еще кучи проблем выкроить время и душевно пообщаться было нереально. Зато сейчас, при первой же возможности - бегу к Вам!!! Огромное спасибо за ценнейший материал, глобальную помощь форумчан в сложном тамадинском деле, и чудесную атмосферу на форуме, в частности - в разделе "Для ведущих". Из моего тут пока только "Новогодняя сказка", но я буду наверстывать:) Обещаю:) Желаю и новичкам и "старичкам" удачного сезона!
Ирина Латарцева, г. Воронеж.

----------


## skomorox

Здравствуйте всем! Хочу тоже примкнуть к вашей компании, зашла сюда несколько месяцев назад, потом забыла свой ник и пароль и плюнула. Зависла в других форумах. Но вот несколько дней назад снова перерегистрировалась, снова почитала многое - ну, очень вы мне тут нравитесь. Созрела - хочу к вам!!! Не ругаетесь, не насмехаетесь, как человеки к человеку относитесь! Спасибо за терпение и отзывчивость.

----------


## maknata

*skomorox*,
*ИРИША*,
 Присоединяйтесь! :Aga:   Тут места всем хватит)))

----------


## optimistka17

Здравствуйте,Elpida 
Ох и оригинально Вы знакомитесь
 А если без сайта, так можно? расскажите о себе простым разговорным языком У нас ведь все по-домашнему...

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья ! Знакома с вами заочно примерно два месяца. Балдею от вас.От вашей откровенности, душевности.Спасибо сыну за то, что он подсказал мне ваш адрес. Но не могла про себя ничего сказать, так как являюсь большим "чайником" в компьютерном искусстве. Но опять же сын показал, как объявится у вас! И я надеюсь, что расскажу о себе , поделюсь своим багажом, если вы не будете против. Веду праздники в г. Самаре. Постоянно ищу что- то новое, но у нас не принято делится  среди ведущих своими секретами. А попала в ваш дом, и не могла сначала поверить: вы даёте советы, свои "фишки". Спасибо, что вы есть! Надеюсь на дружбу!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Любовь-Морковь*,
 Привет морковка! Вливайся! Мы рады новичкам, они  всегда свежую струю идей приносят. Бери здесь всё что нравится и делись своим.

----------


## lutiklara

Здравствуйте все! Уже два месяца наслаждаюсь разделом "Для ведущих". Наконец -то судьба свела с умными, добрыми. интересными, хорошо знающими жизнь (не хватает эпитетов, чтобы передать все чувства) людьми. Все сообщения читаю как бестселлер. Оптимистка, Раюшка, Ильич, Светлана. Януська, Марья...и все. все, все - вы мне как родные стали! Спасибо, что вы есть!

----------


## Раюшка

lutiklara, прЕВЕД! Вливайся! А как тебя зовут, судя по нику - Лариса, что ли? Угадала? 
Расскажи о себе в темке "Кто мы?" - и в нашу тусоФФку бегом... :flower:  
Любовь-Морковь, привет!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> и в нашу тусоФФку бегом...


 Ага!Заодно можешь собрать чемодан и намылиться в Крым, на слет...

----------


## ПУХОВА

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ !
ЗДОРОВО, ЧТО ЕСТЬ  ФОРУМ  ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ. :Ok:  УВЕРЕНА, НАЙДУ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ  ИНТЕРЕСНЫЕ МАТЕРИАЛЫ, И СВОИМИ НАРАБОТКАМИ  ПОДЕЛЮСЬ !:tongue:  :Aga:  
ЗАКОНЧИЛА ПЕДУНИВЕРСИТЕТ(ФИЛОЛОГИЯ), 10 ЛЕТ РАБОТЫ В ШКОЛЕ,
С 18 ЛЕТ-ПЕВИЦА В РЕСТОРАНЕ, АВТОРСКИЕ ПЕСНИ,КОНЦЕРТЫ + ПОСЛЕДНИЕ 8 ЛЕТ-ВЕДУЩАЯ И ОРГАНИЗАТОР ПРАЗДНИКОВ.
Работаю с аккомпаниатором и ассистенткой.Костюмы, конкурсы, оригинальные призы.Свои аппаратура, свет,транспорт.
ВСЕМ СОЛНЦА!!! :Vah:

----------


## Орбита

*Любовь-Морковь*,

Привет, землячка! Вот и нашего полку прибыло! Обживайся на форуме, очень полезный! Я здесь уже полгода. Если захочешь, можем созвониться или встретиться. Мой телефон 270-79-27

----------


## Януська

*lutiklara*,
 заходи, другом будешь!

----------


## Марьяна_C

Вот я новичок!!! уже два дня как пытаюсь зайти на форум! Хорошо что получилось. форум действительно класный. Но хочу вам сказать, что даже спрашивать ничего не надо. здесь по моему все что можно было спросить уже спрашивали.. нужно только не лениться и поискать. Спасибо за форум!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Раюшка

Марьяна С, привет!!! А из какого ты города?

----------


## Любовь-Морковь

Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! Спасибо за теплый прием, особенный респект  землячке "Орбите" Пол вашему совету зайду на сайт "Кто мы и откровенно расскажу о себе( Честное слово , нет привычки откровенничать, но у вас почему хочется!  Почему ? Да потому что, мне здесь кайфово!"

----------


## Александро

Здраствуйте всем, я пока тока ещё начинаю свою карьеру тамады, и мне бы былобы очень приятно пообщаться с уже опытными людьми, такими как вы!Мне очень понравился сайт, надеюсь вы меня примите в свою "оперу" :Aga:

----------


## Александро

Будьте все счастливы

----------


## optimistka17

Принимаем, Александро, принимаем Надеюсь, что нашу "оперу" Вы не считаете мыльной.
 Сходите теперь в тему "Кто мы "  и расскажите о себе подробнее  Город, возраст, род занятий. Все,что угодно. Как Вы дошли до такой жизни, что стали тамадой, как попали на наш Форум, как давно читаете наши материалы. 
Не принимайте мои вопросы за допрос. Но , как замечено, если новички сразу о себе рассказывают, то и принимают их получше...

----------


## Инна Р.

> надеюсь вы меня примите в свою "оперу


Да, вливайтесь! У нас тут недостаток мужского полА! :Pivo:

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Раюшка*,
 Здравствуйте!!! Я из Винницы! Это недалеко от вас!!!
А можна вопрос? Где найти тему "кто мы"??? Я просто блондинка, а это не цвет волос а состояние души!!!

----------


## optimistka17

"Кто мы "на этой же странице... Внизу. Можешь зайти по ссылке http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=38218&page=46

----------


## Марьяна_C

*Александро*,
 Здравствуйте , а откуда вы???

----------


## Александро

Из ярославля!!! :Ok:  А так собираюсь работаю в москве!

----------


## Vorobushek

Здравствуйте, я новичек как на форуме так и в этой сфере творчества (скажем так :smile: ). Сейчас пою в ресторане, работаю в учреждении культуры. Хочу заняться проведением всяческих торжеств (в частности свадеб и юбилеев). Подскажите: с чего начать?

----------


## Раюшка

Vorobushek, наверное, начинать, как и мы все - работать какое-то время бесплатно на торжествах у друзей и знакомых, потом - за символическую плату... Купи радиомикрофон (желательно не самый дешёвый) и начинай перелопачивать страницы форума. У нас есть тема "Ссылки на тематические сайты", там очень много адресов сайтов, где есть инфа именно для начинающих. Зайди в тему "Кто мы?", расскажи о себе, вступай в наши ряды. Если, внимательно перечитав темы раздела, ты не найдёшь ответы на свои вопросы, задавай их в теме "Ищу... Прошу... Помогите...".
Материала - море. Если ты толковая, у тебя есть харизма и ты можешь своим обаянием зажечь людей, а. главное, - есть трудолюбие и желание научиться работать, ты достигнешь хорошего уровня очень быстро.

----------


## Vorobushek

Спасибо за совет, очень приятно с вами общаться. И вообще у вас тут здорово (на форуме) столько хороших, отзывчивых людей!  :Vah:

----------


## megamen

Добрый день! Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги! Очень рад Вас всех приветствовать, рад вдвойне что нашел форум, где общаются такие замечательнве люди! До этого, прежде чем представиться просмотрел массу подобных форумов и понял, что этот не просто лучший, этот форум настоящий.
Меня зовут Дмитрий. Мне 28 лет. Ведущим работаю... даже не знаю сколько, т.е. "вести" начал давно, а работать профессионально может года 4. До этого меня угараздило получить специальность фельдшера-акушера, затем после 5 лет приятных мучений, получил специальность режиссера-праздников(полное название специальности длинное, писать не буду). Переодически публикую свои работы в одном из журналов, пробую писать для столичных юмористов, недавно увлекся искусством микромагии и иллюзии(это професс-е термины) т.е. фокусами.
Надеюсь, быть принят в Вашу дружную семью!:biggrin: 
С уважением, Дмитрий!:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> недавно увлекся искусством микромагии и иллюзии(это професс-е термины) т.е. фокусами.


Ой как здорово! У нас и темка такая есть, но где-то в дальнем уголке. Приветствуем ваши знания в этой области ( и в других конечно тоже  - это я не про акушера. хотя может тоже кому пригодится :biggrin: ). А если серьёзно, фокусами, доступными поделитесь?

----------


## megamen

Ой, это для меня больная тема! Дело в том, что фокусы, эта целая наука, где есть свои законы. Кодекс любого фокусника, не раскрывать секрета, т.к. этим можно подставить другого фокусника. Это также например, как Вы выходите проводить какой-то аттракцион, а зрители уже знают в чем его суть и все идет на смарку. Очень прошу на меня не обижаться.
Но помочь я все-же не отказываюсь. Например, Вы говорите какой Вам нужен эффект, высказываеете свои предположения по поводу секрета, я делаю подсказки, как этот трюк осуществить. Если уж совсем нет вариантов могу написать секрет в личку, но это касается только простых трюков, которыми публику удивить можно, но профессиональные фокусники с ними не выступают. Это оправданно т.к. для сложных фокусов нужна ловкость рук и долгие тренировки. Надеюсь на Ваше понимание. Спасибо!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Конечно же, Дмитрий. всё это понятно. Профессиональные секреты никто  просить не будет, так же и у обычных ведущих есть свои личные фишки, которые они до поры до времени не выкладывают на всеобщее обозрение. Но у магов бывают простенькие сюжеты, которые для разнообразия можно добавить в программу не профи в этом деле, а так, чтобы публику позабавить. А фокусники иногда на сцене показывают, как делается тот или иной секрет. Но если что-то в личку можно, буду  очень благодарна.

----------


## megamen

Спасибо за понимание! Если это возможно всегда рад помочь!

----------


## Вика и Ко

Здравствуйте все: новички и "старички". так приятно найти людей, которые с радостью делятся своими секретами. Я тоже хочу к вам. Совсем недавно вступила в ряды ведущих и стала работать за символическую плату. Это видимо второй этап развития , первый прошла успешно (работа бесплатно на огромное количество друзей, знакомых и знакомых знакомых). :tongue:

----------


## Раюшка

Привет, Викуля! Располагайся поудобнее, кофе, чай, капуччино?!:smile:  :flower:

----------


## Орбита

Всем новичкам Салют!
Вливайтесь в наши ряды, рады вам!
Подключайтесь к разговорам, спрашивайте сами, если что интересно.

----------


## лилечек

Я спешу сказать всем:"здравствуйте!"  и спасибо, что вы есть! Я и раньше заглядывала на форум, а теперь решила, что надо не просто заглядывать, а еще и общаться! Надеюсь, что общение будет на пользу!

----------


## GangstaMama

Здравствуйте уважаемые! Очень рада бродить по такому интересному форуму!
У меня есть мечта практически детства... работать организатором свадеб как Джей Ло в одноимённом фильме... И вот решила я идти всё таки к мечте... только совершенно не представляю с чего начать и пока что только накапливаю, анализирую и систематизирую информацию...
Думала устроиться ивент-менеджером в агенство- берут только по знакомству... а у меня знакомых в этом бизнесе к сожаленью совсем нет...
Советуют друзья заняться своим агенством или идти ведущей вначале на свадьбы... бесплатно и за символическую оплату... боязно... 
Вот подначитаюсь тут.... А потом каак отважусь...

----------


## лилечек

> бесплатно и за символическую оплату..


друзья правильно советуют. Многие так и начинают. а на форуме если основательно покопаться и "примерить на себя" то, что делают другие - можно многому научиться!

----------


## broadcaster

Всем добрый вечеррр! Как здорово, что этот форум есть!!! Рву волосы во многих местах, ибо не подозревал о его существовании раньше. Всем привет из Кировограда. Спасибо за хорошее настроение. По моему глубокому убеждению, настроение в первую очередь нужно поднимать именно ведущему торжества - тогда все "ведомые" будут чувствовать праздник. И именно этим здесь занимаются (ура!). Хотя и информация залуживает отдельных аплодисментов. Если смогу чем то дополнить эту сокровищницу - не поленюсь... А эту ночь потрачу на изучение. Спасибо всем форумчанам за грядущую бессонную ночь!

----------


## maxcimum

> Советуют друзья заняться своим агенством или идти ведущей вначале на свадьбы... бесплатно и за символическую оплату... боязно... 
> Вот подначитаюсь тут.... А потом каак отважусь...


Привет, а ты из какого города?

----------


## Марисоль

*broadcaster*,
Приветствуем! Надеемся на приятное общение:smile:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

:biggrin: Привет...Вот собственно и всё...:biggrin:

----------


## Вика и Ко

Спасибо за кофе и чай. Работала несколько дней, сейчас рада всех видеть. Спасибо!

----------


## GangstaMama

> друзья правильно советуют. Многие так и начинают. а на форуме если основательно покопаться и "примерить на себя" то, что делают другие - можно многому научиться!


Спасибо! Друзья они такие-плохого не посоветуют!  :Ok:  
А на форуме я копаюсь! Только таак много замечательной информациии, а вот времени с моим мелким архаровцем... Катастрофически не хватает!  :confused:

----------


## GangstaMama

> Привет, а ты из какого города?


А я из солнечного Запорожья! Тут моих весьма популярных земляков много - они то и присоветовали сей обалденский сайт!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

> А я из солнечного Запорожья! Тут моих весьма популярных земляков много - они то и присоветовали сей обалденский сайт!!!


Неправильно. Солнечный это КРЫМ.
А Запорожье - флагман индустрии с Розовым небом и Красной речкой . Город молодостии веселья! Никто не доживает до старости, а радость всегда только от от одного, что дым с заводов идет не в твою сторону!

----------


## maknata

> Никто не доживает до старости, а радость всегда только от от одного, что дым с заводов идет не в твою сторону!
> __________________


Ой как оптимистично сказано :Ok:  :biggrin:  Я падсталом:biggrin:  Солидарна, так как у нас то же самое :Aga:

----------


## Леонид Гилязов

> Неправильно. Солнечный это КРЫМ.
> А Запорожье - флагман индустрии с Розовым небом и Красной речкой . Город молодостии веселья! Никто не доживает до старости, а радость всегда только от от одного, что дым с заводов идет не в твою сторону!


Полностью согласен с Ильчем, только добавил бы еще один флагман, наверное покруче любого другого наш "славный" Мариуполь, два металлургических завода и один коксохим и все это по советски в центре города.
Ну а если серьезно, то хочу поблагодарить всех создателей этого сайта за возможность общения, обмена опытом.
В разделе "Кто мы" стр. 56 № 833
Мои тел. (050) 6351531, (0629) 384280

----------


## Масяня

> Полностью согласен с Ильчем, только добавил бы еще один флагман, наверное покруче любого другого наш "славный" Мариуполь, два металлургических завода и один коксохим и все это по советски в центре города.


хочу добавить:
завод - Тяжмаш (от него очень колоритный разноцветный дымок со стороны Донецка)

Завод Ильича
Завод - Азовсталь мимо не проедешь, не пройдёшь, дымовая завеса на протяжении 5 км
Коксохимзавод

и не смотря на это - это лучший город для меня, потому что это МОЯ РОДИНА!!!

----------


## eva-prazdnik

*broadcaster*,
 Привет землякам!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Рву волосы во многих местах,


С этого места пожалуста поподробнее в темке "Кто Мы?"

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Рву волосы во многих местах, ибо не подозревал о его существовании раньше





> А эту ночь потрачу на изучение. Спасибо всем форумчанам за грядущую бессонную ночь!


Хотелось бы утром на вас взглянуть :biggrin:

----------


## REZEDA

Всем здравствуйте!Я здесь благодаря совету коллеги, с которой у нас к тому же хорошие дружеские отношения и общее дело нас только объединяет.Бесконечно ей благодарна за такой подарок! Здорово, что вы есть!

----------


## Andrewсик

Привет! Я на форуме новичок, и сразу с вопросом. Веду свадьбы, в принципе давно, но с европейским стилем проведения свадьбы ещё не сталкивался. А вот очередные молодожёны захотели свадьбу именно в таком стиле. Ни чего о нём не знаю, кроме того, что подарки гости оставляют на столе при входе в зал. А что делать дальше? подскажите хотя бы в двух словах. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Раюшка

*Andrewсик*,
 зайди в раздел "Вечер (свадьба) в стиле...", может быть, ответ на свой вопрос ты найдёшь там. Не найдёшь - задавай его в разделе "Ищу... Прошу... Помогите...".

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Привет! Я на форуме новичок, и сразу с вопросом. Веду свадьбы, в принципе давно, но с европейским стилем проведения свадьбы ещё не сталкивался.... Ни чего о нём не знаю, кроме того, что подарки гости оставляют на столе при входе в зал. А что делать дальше?...


 А ни ЧЕГО делать и не нужно: подогнать трейлер с бригадой грузчиков, которые ВО ВРЕМЯ первого тоста родителей все подарки аккуратно погрузят и быстро-быстро аккуратно сваливать!...

----------


## лилечек

> А ни ЧЕГО делать и не нужно: подогнать трейлер с бригадой грузчиков, которые ВО ВРЕМЯ первого тоста родителей все подарки аккуратно погрузят и быстро-быстро аккуратно сваливать!...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Mishany

Доброе утро, друзья!Вот и я за помощью:8.08.08 свадьба-тут все понятно, но одно но-молодые уже прожили гражданским браком 11 лет, у них есть ребенок и вот решили сыграть свадьбу по полной программе, как бы это поинтересней обыграть и чтобы дите задействовать-ребенку 10 лет, заранее благодарен!

----------


## Vivat

Всем привет! Пока ничего не поняла, но все равно интересно!

----------


## Nostalgy

Всем - доброго времени суток!
Я не тамада, не ведущий. Иногда делаю своим детям тематические дни рождения. Для узкого круга, так сказать. Но в этом году моя старшая дочь вышла замуж. Они с будущим мужем очень хотели, чтобы всю свадьбу, включая банкет, провела я. Для меня это было шоком, я никогда не была на традиционных свадьбах (моя была в виде шашлыков на природе с узким кругом друзей, без родителей), то есть в принципе ничего об этом не знаю. На всю подготовку было 4,5 недели. Сценарий писала, собирая по крупинкам интересные идеи. Случайно нашла ваш форум. В общем, к чему я все это? БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ! Свадьба прошла на ура! Гости и молодожены в восторге! Я еще в себя не пришла, свадьба была 6 августа. Обязательно выложу музыкальные нарезки, которые мы с мужем делали для свадьбы, вдруг кому-нибудь пригодится. Еще раз СПАСИБО!

----------


## Irinka86

Привет Иринка!!!Я новичок ,случайно узнала,что есть такой форум и очень обрадовалась.Ведь, работа ведущих очень сложная. Многие думают , да чего-там вышла прочитала и всё,а попробовали-бы сами.Скажи пожалуйста мне сначала куда нужно зайти, что-бы познакомиться с ведущими и написать о себе?У меня сложности в работе с компом, ну ничего попробую научиться.Работаю ведущей 10 лет на всех праздниках и пою песни разных направлений,копирую артистов.
Желаю всем ведущим счастья и здоровья!

----------


## maknata

*Irinka86*,
 Привет! Есть тема "кто мы"-заходи, рассказывай о себе, ну и много других тем- располагайся, спрашивай что непонятно, чем сможем - поможем :Aga:

----------


## Vavanishe

Привет всем!!! вопрос... чем можно логично закончить на свадьбе выступление "ансамбля Берёзка" - переодетые гости - мужчины в русские сарафаны, что бы было оригинально и интересно???

----------


## Инна Р.

> - переодетые гости - мужчины в русские сарафаны, что бы было оригинально и интересно???


http://www.inna-i-prazdnik.narod.ru/ub.html -Посмотрите внизу видео, может вам подойдет?

----------


## Виктор Барвих

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ,ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТАУ НАС БУДУТ КРЕСТИНЫ 31 АВГУСТА,И МЫ ХОТИМ СДЕЛАТЬ ДИПЛИМЫ ДЛЯ КРЕСТНЫХ,ЧТО МОЖНО ВПИСАТЬ В ДИПЛОМ, И КАК МОЖНО ПРОВЕСТИ ПРАЗДНИК. НАШЕМУ СЫНУ ТИМУ ГОДИК И КРЕСИНЫ, И МЫ РЕШИЛИ ВСЕ ОБЪЕДЕНИТЬ.ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРНА ЗА ВАШИ ИДЕИ.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ,ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТАУ НАС БУДУТ КРЕСТИНЫ 31 АВГУСТА


Виктор, знаю, как новичкам ещё трудно ориентироваться на форуме. Сходи по этой ссылочке, думаю что-нибудь найдёшь http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....F1%F2%E8%ED%FB

----------


## maknata

*Виктор Барвих*,
 Ой, чёт я запуталась.. Вродь Виктор мужское имя, а 


> ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРНА ЗА ВАШИ ИДЕИ.


 вродь как от женщины.. Хотелось бы знать кому отвечать - Виктору или Виктории?:wink: Без обид, тут помогут чем смогут, но более менее ясности внесите, что окромя дипломов надо?

----------


## Apch-hi

Привет всем! Потрясающий форум! Читала его уже полгода, но вот наконец-то и я полноценно могу общаться. С удовольствием буду делиться своими идеями и наработками. Надо только еще немного с компом разобраться.

----------


## Shagane

Всем приветик!
Подкупил ваш форум тем, что вы встречаетесь в РЕАЛЕ! Тамадея 2008- это нечто, событие века........Веселая компания у вас там собралась и...... завидно........)))))))
Хорошо, когда люди делятся своими наработками не только виртуално, а становятся настоящими друзьями в жизни, а, еще БЕСКОРЫСТНОСТЬ притягивает к вам......
Мы с мужем работаем вдвоем - творческий дуэт, так сказать, ну, а подробнее о нас на нашем сайте! http://prazdnik-bratsk.ucoz.ru/ *Welcome!*

----------


## Shagane

А Ильич - это просто шедевр! Уникум! Респект отдельный вам, Ильич!
И всем участникам форума :Pivo:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Shagane*,
Светлана, ты с Мира Вечеринок? Когда туда заглядываю, с удовольствием читаю твои посты, масса интересных предложений. Вливайся в наш коллектив.

----------


## Shagane

> *Shagane*,
> Светлана, ты с Мира Вечеринок? Когда туда заглядываю, с удовольствием читаю твои посты, масса интересных предложений. Вливайся в наш коллектив.


Блин, спасибаааааааааа, как приятно, даже не передать!!! kuku У нас уже ночь, я все за сценарий сесть  не могу, который сегодня надо отправить, зачитываюсь.........
Да, я оттуда, я очень люблю Форум Мир Вечеринок, там живут мои друзья, надеюсь, что и здесь их приобрету:wink:! И мы обязательно постараемся приехать на Тамадею-2009!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> И мы обязательно постараемся приехать на Тамадею-2009!!!


А в Питер в январе?

----------


## Shagane

Подождите........Чего-то я вспышку пропустила - дайте ссыль, где про встречу можно почитать???

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Shagane*,
темка - Место встречи изменить нельзя

----------


## Nikolasay

Подскажите хочу попробывать себя в проведении мероприятий !! Я сам PR менеджер !!! Окончил Эстрадное по классу фортепиано !!! С чего начать как правильно планировать если какиенибуть стандарты ???

----------


## Milahca

Ира привет. Ты в Иркутске так случайно не жила? Так на мою одногрупницу похожа. И можешь мне объяснить как скачивать музыку. Никак у меня этоне выходит. Спасибо.
Сама я работаю организатором в школе в городе под названием Саянск.
Буду ждать ответа.
Алёна

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Nikolasay*,



> Подскажите хочу попробывать себя в проведении мероприятий !! Я сам PR менеджер !!! Окончил Эстрадное по классу фортепиано !!! С чего начать как правильно планировать если какиенибуть стандарты ???


ЗЫ! Шо за вопрос? С чего и как начать?
Элементарно надо форум почитать! ЙЁУ!

----------


## Nikolasay

а ссылочки дадите

----------


## optimistka17

> а ссылочки дадите


На что ссылочки? На азбуку? На Букварь? Сказано же четко и определенно...



> Элементарно надо форум почитать


 Вы  ж ,человек дорогой, находитесь там где  просто кладезь разумного, полезного материала , где по крупицам собран бесценный опыт разных ведущих всех времен и народов 
 Когда читаю вопросы о ссылочках, так и хочется спросить,- а может Вам вслух почитать , пока Вы на диване валяться будите и плевать в потолок?
Хотите работать? Начинайте с самообразования. То есть с чтения...

----------


## skomorox

*Nikolasay*,
 ты случайно не бывший Александро?:biggrin:

----------


## EKana

Всем большой привет!
Зарегестрировалась на форуме давно, а вот собраться и написать всё не решалась:rolleyes:
Я хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем за Вашу полезную информацию!
Постараюсь выложить и свои наработки, если смогу не повторяться.
Отдельное СПАСИБО "старожилам" форума за сохраниние теплой и дружественной обстановки!

----------


## Nikolasay

Нет я не александро !!!!!! понятно просто кучу разного всего трудно разобраться в этом

----------


## Ильич

> А Ильич - это просто шедевр! Уникум! Респект отдельный вам, Ильич!


СЕНЬКА СЕНЬКА ВЕРНИ МЯЧ!

----------


## Ильич

> Вы  ж ,человек дорогой, находитесь там где  просто кладезь разумного, полезного материала , где по крупицам собран бесценный опыт разных ведущих всех времен и народов 
>  Когда читаю вопросы о ссылочках, так и хочется спросить,- а может Вам вслух почитать , пока Вы на диване валяться будите и плевать в потолок?
> Хотите работать? Начинайте с самообразования. То есть с чтения...


А ну к доске! Аурок выучил! Родителей на форум приведешь...
Ну чо вы мужика шугаете? Если б меня иак нелюбезно шугнули был бы я с вами.. это ж мужик, редкий вид ведущего... вы его ласково встречайте...

----------


## optimistka17

> Ну чо вы мужика шугаете?


 Я больше не будуууууууууууууууу!

Пусть на шею садится и всеми нами погоняет.... На что только не пойдешь, чтоб мужика на Форуме сберечь....

----------


## Наталина Зуева

Здравствуйте!!! Хочу к Вам.... мне у вас понравилось,  :Ok: почитала, пригляделась есть зачем тут задержаться...
Примете???

----------


## KAlinchik

*Наталина Зуева*,
 Судя по первому твоему сообщению: ты наш человек! Вливайся!

----------


## optimistka17

> Хочу к Вам.... мне у вас понравилось


Конечно принимаем!
 Топай в тему "Кто мы ", рассказывай о себе... А хочешь, почитай сначала, потом о себе расскажешь....Делись, спрашивай...Чувствуй себя, как дома...

----------


## синичечка

:Oj: А можно попросить совет? Я хочу обратиться с просьбой к форумчанам, а тема " Прошу, Ищу, Помогите" закрыта, как мне быть? К кому обратиться?

----------


## optimistka17

> Я хочу обратиться с просьбой к форумчанам, а тема " Прошу, Ищу, Помогите" закрыта, как мне быть?


 Доска объявлений 2 как раз и открыта для просьб...

----------


## синичечка

*optimistka17*,
 спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Валерия2

Всем добрый день! Вот уже несколько дней просматриваю ваш форум - очень интересный и нужный форум!  :flower:  Я веду свадьбы всего 2 года, но многому еще хочется научиться, поделиться своими мыслями :Oj:  надеюсь, вы меня примите

----------


## KAlinchik

> надеюсь, вы меня примите


Заходы, дарагая, распологайся!
Валерия, если давно форум посматриваешь, то знаешь: ждём тебя в темке КТО МЫ?.

----------


## optimistka17

> поделиться своими мыслями


Не держи в себе желание делиться... 
Можешь? Хочешь? Вперед! Делись....

----------


## alevtino4ka

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Несколько дней назад зарегистрировалась на этом форуме , и с тех пор постоянно сюда захожу, по несколько раз в день! Столько всего интересного и нужного увидела! Удивляюсь, как это я раньше сюда не попала. Думаю, что теперь поселилась здесь надолго! Очень хочется общаться, найти новых друзей. Надеюсь примете и меня в свои дружные ряды! С уважением, Алевтина. :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Думаю, что теперь поселилась здесь надолго!


Это просто здорово, если останешься на долго.. :flower: 
 И не в качестве геолога...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## alevtino4ka

*optimistka17*,

Обещаю, буду делиться всем, что есть! Хотя первые дни на форуме была скорее "геологом" - столько всего "нарыла" , за что всем спасибо!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*alevtino4ka*,



> Хотя первые дни на форуме была скорее "геологом" -


А теперь - "изведи единого слова ради тысячи слов словесной руды", чтобы в теме "Кто мы" рассказать о тебе так,
 чтобы, как пишет одна наша очаровательная форумчанка 
"чтобы все оффигели и сказали - а ну-ка повтори!!!!"

----------


## alevtino4ka

*Курица*,
 Ну что ж, рискну написать. Хотя , когда приходится рассказывать о себе, все "красные" словечки куда-то исчезают!:biggrin: Ну всё, я пошла в тему "Кто мы".... :Ok:

----------


## vz_event

Всем участникам форума  хеллоу!
Меня зовут Вероника, я из милого города Алматы, это в Казахстане. Как многие здесь пишут, начинаю читать форум и остановиться не могу))
Я работаю ведущей уже около года. Больше всего нравится вести тематические свадьбы и свадьбы с какими-нибудь фишками (вооруженное похищение жениха, розыгрыши на свадьбе  ит.д.)
Хочу  делится своими конкурсами и сценариями, обсуждать новые задумки, просить советов. надеюсь вольюсь в ваш дружный коллектив!

----------


## optimistka17

> Хочу делится своими конкурсами и сценариями, обсуждать новые задумки, просить советов. надеюсь вольюсь в ваш дружный коллектив!


Считай, что уже влилась...
Всегда рады новичкам, которые приходят с открытой душой...А у тебя улыбка замечательная...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Хочу  делится своими конкурсами и сценариями, обсуждать новые задумки,


Вот это мы все любим :wink:Ждёмс!:rolleyes:

----------


## vz_event

Ой, девочки спасибо! Вы здесь все такие добрые. Вот у нас конкуренци страшная, поэтому фих  с тобой кто своими наработками поделится. А тут прям читай и как губка впитывай. Сейчас смотрела фото с футболками с рекламной акцией. Завтра же пойду делать такие:rolleyes:

----------


## Марья

> Вот у нас конкуренци страшная, поэтому фих с тобой кто своими наработками поделится. А тут прям читай и как губка впитывай. Сейчас смотрела фото с футболками с рекламной акцией. Завтра же пойду делать такие


А где ее нет, конкуренции то? Вот прочитала про рекламную акцию и мне тааак приятно... А узнаю, что в Тюмени ее кто сделал - удавлюсь....:biggrin:

----------


## tael2008

Остро нуждаюсь в информации на тему: "Рідний край. моя земля, Батьківщина"... Помпезная, патетически-патриотическая литературно-поэтическая шапка для мероприятия. Помогите! Только на украинском языке!

----------


## ellyuzh

Всем-всем - хорошего настроения! ( улыба во всю личку). Я - Элечка -бурундучок/бабочка "коконистая" для родных и друзей (смущенно), а так решайте сами...
Тук-тук в теремок - пустите меня жить?!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ellyuzh*,
Заходм Бурундучок, распологайся . осматривайся, вживайся. А много ли за щёчками у бурундучка орешков золотых припасено? Мы все их тоже любим погрызть. :Aga:

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Тук-тук в теремок - пустите меня жить?!


А от чего ж не пустить жить?
Пускаем!
Приветствуем!
Живи!
Располагайся!
Только хоЦЦа очеННа прочитать про тебя рассказ более подробный и интересный.

----------


## ellyuzh

*maxim4ik77*,
 Здравствуйте , форумчане! Случайно по какой-то фразе наткнулась на это райское информационное местожительство - прошу гражданства - безоговорочно всеми заморочками, бессрочно, на веки-веков!
Я начала писать сценарии -немножко, провожу мероприятия - как режиссер-постановщик, пробуюсь на ведущую ( ох, как это непросто!), когда-то была певицей, профессиональной, даж в к/з "Россия" было дело,( в "солянке"). Даиапазон был , ну -октавы три с половинкой, а сейчас уже не знаю сколько (когда поешь , надо петь всегда, как спортсмену). Один из моих любимых номеров- "Фантом опера", как "фишечка". 
А потом - детки мои и семейные обстоятельства оказались сильней, чем творческая жизнь. Вот так. Но я рада всему, что сложилось. Потому, что "...опыт-сын ошибок трудных..."
Я-вредная, но хорошая  ...

----------


## ellyuzh

Мне тут фраза из к/ф "охота по- русски" ( если не ошибаюсь... на ум пришла - "Жить захочешь-не так раскорячишься!" Брутально, но точно по-моему...

----------


## KAlinchik

*ellyuzh*,
 Єлечка,у нас есть тема КТО МЫ, заходи туда и поподробней о себе, а то ты личность, похоже, интересная, давай знакомиться ближе!

----------


## ellyuzh

*KAlinchik*,
 Для "тупака омара" -такого как я , где это "Кто мы?" В каком разделе, теме и пр...?! Плииз! ( стук головой о стену не помогает просветлению мозгов -пробовала!)

----------


## Анатольевна

*ellyuzh*,



> где это "Кто мы?"


Это здесь же, в "Беседке"

----------


## optimistka17

> Я - Элечка -бурундучок/бабочка "коконистая" для родных и друзей (смущенно), а так решайте сами...
> Тук-тук в теремок - пустите меня жить?!
> __________________


Что-то мне подсказывает, что человек ты хороший и к нам всерьез и надолго... Не похожа на птицу залетную-перелетную... А значит- будем дружить....

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> человек ты хороший и к нам всерьез и надолго



Наш человек. А нас не обманешь, мы сердцем чувствуем!

----------


## черника

Всем здравствуйте!:smile: Тоже хотелось бы присоединиться к вашей дружной компании. Снимаю шляпу перед всеми Талантищами Вашего форума. Я работаю на свадьбах с 1999 года в городе Саратове, но, побывав на форуме, поняла, что знаю и умею так немного:frown: Ну что, принимаете меня?

----------


## manja

> Ну что, принимаете меня?


Заходи и давай знакомиться

----------


## черника

Меня зовут Лена, родилась и проживаю в городе, где "парней так много холостых". А проводить свадьбы стала, посмотрев как всё грустно было на собственной. Закончила пед, в прошлом году решила поучиться ещё и на психолога.

----------


## Курица

Леночка, ждем тебя в темке* КТО МЫ*!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ну что, принимаете меня?


 С самыми распростертыми объятиями принимаем...

----------


## Tamadessa

Доброго времени суток все форумчанам!!!!! Кому спокойной ночи, кому  доброго утра и удачного дня!!

----------


## maxim4ik77

> Доброго времени суток все форумчанам!!!!! Кому спокойной ночи, кому  доброго утра и удачного дня!!


Ну, доброго!
Ну, утра-дня-ночи-вечера-полудня-обеда-есть хочется-выпить не мешало бы!
Ну, удачивсемвовсеорганы!
А рассказывать про себя когда будешь?
А личико открывать свое когда станешь?

----------


## Tamadessa

[QUOTE=maxim4ik77;1669587]А рассказывать про себя когда будешь?
А личико открывать свое когда станешь?[/QUOT
Всему своё время.

----------


## optimistka17

> Всему своё время.





> Регистрация: 22.04.2008


Черепашьи темпы...

----------


## Саня Кэп

Доброго ВРЕМЕНИ!!!!Как и положено новичку-спешу засвидетельствовать своё почтение всем меня читающим!!Будем дружить :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Будем дружить


 :Aga:  :Pivo: :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Будем дружить


дружить мы любим....:wink::smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> дружить мы любим....


А продолжение следует...

----------


## Саня Кэп

Так давай те же...(замолкает на полу слове)....!!!!!

----------


## Ладушка

*Саня Кэп*,
 Саня, привет! Добро пожаловать в наш творческий коллектив! :flower:

----------


## Саня Кэп

И мне очень приятно оказаться в таком замечательном месте!!Спасибо!!Всем шампанского,за счёт заведения!!!(слышится хлопок откупоренного игристого вина) :Pivo:  :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Ладная Лада


*Саня Кэп*, как ты красиво сказал про нашу Ладушку! (голосом доооброй тетушки):"Молодец!!!!!"
Давай дружить!:smile:

----------


## Саня Кэп

А мы уже дружим,раз МЫ здесь!!!!!Мне про этот форум знакомая-неавтаризованнвя рассказала,ну я и защёл:wink:Рад ВАМ всем-вы разные и ето ХОРОШО!!!

----------


## Ладушка

> (слышится хлопок откупоренного игристого вина


Я поднимаю свой бокал и наши бокалы соединяются издавая красивый хрустальный звон.... тут включается туш и мы смотрим феерический салют....
Как-то так примерно.:smile:

----------


## Саня Кэп

:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Мне про этот форум знакомая-неавтаризованнвя рассказала


Саша, а почему не авторизованная? Ей у нас не нравится? Или боится или почему???

----------


## Саня Кэп

А чччччёрт его знает...начинающая АРТИСТКА...вообще-то она певицо,но иногда она ещеи ВЕДУЩЕЙ становится:smile:Я думаю что ещё много таких,неавторизованных здесь "шляются",что-либо ищут,или просто наблюдают :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Я думаю что ещё много таких,неавторизованных здесь "шляются",что-либо ищут,или просто наблюдают


Ну ладно, подождем! Может авторизуется:biggrin:!

----------


## Курица

*Саня Кэп*,
 у меня вопрос возник - вот ты на аватарке в какой-то роли, да? Уж больно поза своеобразная...Да и амуниция...интересная.Расскажи- кого играешь? :Aga:

----------


## Djazi

> Доброго ВРЕМЕНИ!!!!Как и положено новичку-спешу засвидетельствовать своё почтение всем меня читающим!!Будем дружить


 Как же  ты похож на мою первую любовь! :Oj:

----------


## Саня Кэп

Недавно пошил фрак для конферанса....:wink:Я вообщето больше по детским праздникам специализируюсь я и КЛОУН и СУПЕРМЕН и ПИРАТ....На свадьбах мы как правило работаем парой-кто-то ведёт официальную часть,ну а я провожу конкурсы и забавы:smile:А ещё могу и на аппаратуре посидеть....Давно в шоубизе :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> ещё могу и на аппаратуре посидеть....


вот так, как на этом диване: чтоб и фрак не помять, и диван не опошлить...:biggrin:

----------


## Саня Кэп

> Как же  ты похож на мою первую любовь!


я смущён.....Быть похожим на первую лббовь и ответственно и приятно...Обещаю счестью нести оказанное мне доверие.....(смущается и судорожно делает глоток из стоящего на столе стакана) :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> чтоб и фрак не помять, и диван не опошлить..


:biggrin:

----------


## ANLeva1

Форум СУПЕР. Привет всем, я новенькая:rolleyes:

----------


## Марья

*ANLeva1*,
 Привет, землячка!  :flower:  А теперь бегом в тему "Кто мы", рассказывай о себе, читай про нас.... вот и познакомимся....:smile:

----------


## ANLeva1

Обязательно:smile:

----------


## Евжения

Всем привет! Меня зовут Евгения! Я Новичок на сайте, но ведущая уже 14 лет!!! Надеюсь, найду друзей и единомышленников!!! :Oj:

----------


## бригантина

> Всем привет! Меня зовут Евгения!


Привет, Женька! 
Рада тебя видеть!
Тебе тут понравится, как и мне.
Удачи!!!
Целую. :Oj:

----------


## optimistka17

> Надеюсь, найду друзей и единомышленников!!!


Надеюсь оправдаем твои надежды. А теперь отправляйся в тему "Кто мы "  и там оставляй о себе подробный рассказ.
 Чуть позже, надеюсь и фотографию свою в аватарке выставишь и имя свое в автоподпись или аватарку поместишь...

----------


## Евжения

*optimistka17*,
  Как только научусь, выставлю аватарку.Приятно познакомится!!!

----------


## Евжения

*бригантина*,
 Ленка-пенка! Рада видеть! Вы сегодня при короне???? Не забывай! Ты - королевишна, а я - принцесишна!!!! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Ленка-пенка! Рада видеть! Вы сегодня при короне???? Не забывай! Ты - королевишна, а я - принцесишна!!!!


 Чуть-чуть поболтать можно, а лучше флудить в Беседке... Кстати , рядом со своим электронным адресом неплохо поставить и свое имя. Как тебе  нравится,-Женя или Евгения?
 А чтобы выставить фотографию, ее предварительно надо уменьшить в размере либо с помомщью Фотошопа, либо с помощью Пикассы...
 Удачи тебе в освоении...

----------


## anniuta2008

Здравствуйте,я новичок.Обьясните,пожалуйста,что такое "мыло","обменник","посты","лови" и где это все ловят.Я пока не очень дружу с компьютером, и у вас все читаю,читаю,читаю.Возможно ли для новичков в начале раздела поместить "инструментарий для новичков",чтобы мы не задавали часто одни  и те же вопросы.Спасибо.

----------


## Ильич

> Здравствуйте,я новичок.Обьясните,пожалуйста,что такое "мыло","обменник","посты","лови" и где это все ловят.Я пока не очень дружу с компьютером, и у вас все читаю,читаю,читаю.Возможно ли для новичков в начале раздела поместить "инструментарий для новичков",чтобы мы не задавали часто одни  и те же вопросы.Спасибо.


*Мыло* - Электронная почта от слова Е-мейл "Лови по мылу" означает я выслал информацию инфу на твой электронный адрес.
*Пост* - сообщение. То что я сейчас пишу и есть пост. У него есть номер  #238 и дата/ Посты нумеруются внутри тем.
*Обменник* -  специальный сайт (например http://ibox.org.ua/) на который можно загрузить информацию, а потом считать ее.
Ответы на вопросы для новичков есть в изобилии в теме "А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы" http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=105028
Успехов!

----------


## optimistka17

> По совету (надеюсь дружескому) немного о себе.....


 Еще один дружеский совет.. Сходи в тему "Кто мы " с рассказом о себе и не забудь назвать свое имя. желательно, конечно ,записать его в автоподпись или аватарку... И оставайся у нас всерьез и надолго....Бывших и нынешних педагогов на Форуме предостаточно...

----------


## anoshkina_larisa

Салам малейкум и бонжур,
Всем кто не понял, перевожу.
Парни привет, дечонки- салют
Рада я всем причалившим тут!
Лариса.
Я новичок с юга! Буду рада знакомству и общению среди коллег

----------


## Инна Р.

Бонжур, малейкум и салям!
Мы рады Ларисончик вам!:biggrin:

А если еще и имя под аваторку впишете - то даже запомним, как вас зовут!:smile:

----------


## krasti

Всем привет! Я тут новичок, еще не осмотрелся, как следует. У меня большая просьба, готовлю программу для взрослых.  Тема: Деревня дураков, ведущие Мужик и Баба!  Персонажи  не очень-то разговорчивые. У кого есть опыт подскажите,  каким образом можно выводить гостей на игры и танцы, не используя слов? Как можно объяснить и направить их в нужное направление?   Я сам в основном работаю только на детских праздниках, это для меня скажем дебют! Огромное спасибо всем кто подскажет!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> каким образом можно выводить гостей на игры и танцы, не используя слов?


Хоть какой-то минимум слов все равно произносить прийдется. 
 А приемы вовлечения в игры -конкурсы совсем недавно обсуждались в теме "Ресторанно-развлевательных программ" Советую сходить туда, почитать внимательнее...
 А тему -то взял интересную, занимательную... Нравится сама задумка неизбитая...

----------


## vz_event

> Салам малейкум и бонжур,
> Всем кто не понял, перевожу.
> Парни привет, дечонки- салют
> Рада я всем причалившим тут!
> Лариса.
> Я новичок с юга! Буду рада знакомству и общению среди коллег


ПРивет землячка!!!тут хорошо, осваивайся!

----------


## Оксана5

Я новичек на форуме, но ведением и организацией занимаюсь оч-чень давно, вот сколько себя поминю... Мне все здесь нравиться, правда  пока еще не совсем разобралась, что к чему... Вот пока на пойму как фотку свою прикрепить. Помогите!!!

----------


## maknata

*Оксана5*,
 Ксюш, в теме "А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы" есть разьяснение. Если ничего не поймёшь, пиши в личку - помогу разобраться. (Чтобы написать в личку жми на беленький треугольник возле моей фотки, и там увидишь "написать личное сообщение"

----------


## жора 1232

умоляю до13мне нужна минос Забота у нас такая!песня о тревожной молодости и Команда молодости нашей!

----------


## Инна Р.

*жора 1232*,
Напиши эту просьбу в тему - Доска объявлений, там быстрее увидят.

----------


## Ильич

> умоляю до13мне нужна минос Забота у нас такая!песня о тревожной молодости и Команда молодости нашей!


Таки напиши в подписи свой ящик, для начала. А то куда тебе слать?
Или ищи здесь: http://mp3.retroportal.ru/ http://sovetskiepesni.narod.ru/

----------


## Инна Р.

> Таки напиши в подписи свой ящик, для начала. А то куда тебе слать?


Ильич - вот его ящик - если есть вышли, а то он теперь тему найти не может, и скачает ли большой вопрос!
"простите это вы мне где мне выложили?мот вы мне на мыло скините а то я тут ничё не понимая плз korbanjora@yandex.ru"

----------


## Djazi

> Лариса.
> Я новичок с юга! Буду рада знакомству и общению среди коллег


Ларисочка, очень рада знакомству:smile: да  ещё и заочному:wink:

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

Ура! Кажется получилось! Наконец то я к вам папала! Здравствуйте! Я бесконечно рада что с вами теперь смогу общаться, мне так этого не хватало. Хотя я только недавно научилась пользоваться инетом и не все еще умею. Мои вы хорошие, славные, талантливые!!! Хотя я сама более 20 лет работаю в культуре и сейчас я провожу и свадьбы и юбилеи, а для детей детские праздники. Побывав у вас на форуме пришла к мысли что так я мало знаю, хотя себя считала опытной. Вы удивительные люди примите и меня в свой круг. С огромным приветом - Gustja!

----------


## Курица

*Gustja*,
шире круг, с нами- друг!!! 


> Вы удивительные люди примите и меня в свой круг. С огромным приветом - Gustja!


С таким же приветом к тебе- Курица!!!! :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Gustja*,
Привет Надежда-землячка! Располагайся, у нас тут замечательно!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Gustja*,



> Мои вы хорошие, славные, талантливые!!!





> Вы удивительные люди примите и меня в свой круг


За милых и славных без очереди принимаем!

----------


## kolok469

:biggrin:  http://erik.h.com.ua/soveti_tamadi.html

----------


## Инна Р.

*kolok469*,
Ужасно раздражает огромное колличество восклицательных и вопросительных знаков. Если это ваш сайт - уберите их. Они добавляют только отрицательные эмоции.  :Aga:

----------


## kolok469

> Если это ваш сайт - уберите их.


:eek: Да я там рядом не стоял  :Aga:  ...это же Бывалые...:biggrin:Случайно наткнулся... Смешат меня просто все эти сайты...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Смешат меня просто все эти сайты...


А, ясно - ато не понятно: в теме для новичков положили - я уж подумала, что вы о себе так рассказываете, хоть и не новичек!

----------


## Ильич

> http://erik.h.com.ua/soveti_tamadi.html


Бред

----------


## Яковлевна

Добрый вечер! Зовут меня Ольга. Я тут новичек. Открыла ваш сайт недавно, и я в шоке! У нас в Сибири ничего подобного нет!! Вы просто молодцы и поклон вам. как успеваете и "праздники" устраивать и опытом делиться!!"Вася" я ваша навеки!!!

----------


## diogen

*Ильич*,
 Посмотрел сайт..Слишком много букаф..Так не делается...
*Яковлевна*,
 Привет...Хотя со мной можно и не здороваться...Я тут просто так...Скандалист местный...

----------


## norrator

Ильич5баллов!бред и отврат!чел не соблюдает элементарные принципыPR да пусть его ,образцы как не надо тоже ведь нужны и важны

----------


## KAlinchik

для тех, кто только начинает  : книжка КУРС МОЛОДОГО БОЙЦА(для начинающего тамады). Автор-Ирина Севастьянова(karaokе)
http://files.mail.ru/JEGILO

----------


## Курица

http://files.mail.ru/5AW6FR
По просьбе Ирины Севастьяновой (karaoke) выкладываю ссылку на переработанное и дополненное "издание"  ее книги КУРС МОЛОДОГО БОЙЦА или Сам себе тамада.
Ее будет интересно  почитать и начинающим, и опытным ведущим.

----------


## SOK_89

Добрый день ребята!
Хочу спросить - семейных в коллектив принимаете? Дело в том, что мы работаем семейным подрядом (ИП), я звукооператор, а зайчик мой Тамада. В этом профиле официально работаем более пяти лет. Форум Ваш нам очень нравится (честно просматривал Ф. более 2 месяцев) и нам бы хотелось поделится с Вами своими наработками. Вчера, благодаря Вам сделал музыкальную нарезку к цветным танцам, хотелось бы Вашего мнения. Но как и кому отправить пока не знаю. 
Да, мы из г. Гомеля.
Ну, что семейных берете???

----------


## Марья

*SOK_89*,
а у нас тут и семейных и бессемейных хватает.... Так что не теряйтесь, присоединяйтесь, вливайтесь...(глаголы можно местами переставить - суть не поменяется). Перво-наперво в тему "Кто мы" - знакомиться... :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Ну, что семейных берете???


 :Aga: 



> Форум Ваш нам очень нравится (честно просматривал Ф. более 2 месяцев) и нам бы хотелось поделится с Вами своими наработками.


 :Aga: 



> Вчера, благодаря Вам сделал музыкальную нарезку к цветным танцам, хотелось бы Вашего мнения. Но как и кому отправить пока не знаю.


ты файлы выкладывать умеешь?

----------


## Курица

*SOK_89*,
 здравствуйте Вам в нашем Доме! Очень приятно познакомиться! Завидую, что работаете творческим тандемом, да еще вместе с Зайчиком :Aga: 



> зайчик мой Тамада


Ведь это так здорово! Как выкладывать что-то и прочие тонкости- об этом у Ильича тема целая открыта в Беседке- почитайте, а если что непонятно- пишите(можно в личку) Чем смогу- помогу!

----------


## SOK_89

Спасибо, от нас букет роз.
Пока не получается вставлять смайлы.

----------


## Ильич

Зайди в тему "А как?" Там ответы на все вопросы  как пользоваться форумом, Аватар же вставила? Ну так и все остальное получится!

----------


## SOK_89

Спасибо.
Думаю, что у меня проблемы в том, что дома пока нет интернета.
А когда я зарегистрировался с рабочей машины, то ссылки этого сайта пошли на адрес (домашний), который я указывал в регистрации. Поэтому у меня даже смайлики не вставляются в сообщение. На рабочий эл. адрес зарегестрироваться не получается, так как у нас  общая сеть с 15 городами (Россия), и все компы работают вместе. По работе я могу посмотреть любой наш филиал. 
Думаю в январе-феврале установить интернет. 
Ильич !!! Что посоветуете? 
С ув. Олег.

----------


## Ильич

Я не знаю что посоветовать Белорусам. Побыстрее да подешевле. У нас в Украине это ADSL 500 к туда обратно безлимит 100 грн = ~ 20 уе в месяц (по летнему курсу)

----------


## SOK_89

> Я не знаю что посоветовать Белорусам. Побыстрее да подешевле. У нас в Украине это ADSL 500 к туда обратно безлимит 100 грн = ~ 20 уе в месяц (по летнему курсу)


Спасибо, я думаю, что у нас все получиться, у нас тоже АDSL 500 есть.
Дело не в деньгах, хотя деньги это тоже...
У нас со временем больше проблем,на нас двоих имеем пять работ.
Скоро отпишемся в теме "Кто мы."
Удачи ВАМ!!!
Опять не могу смайлик вставить, хотел 3 кружки пива поставить Земляку.
Почему земляк - я с г. Канев (ТАРАСОВА ГОРА).

----------


## Ильич

> Опять не могу смайлик вставить, хотел 3 кружки пива поставить Земляку.
> Почему земляк - я с г. Канев (ТАРАСОВА ГОРА).


Проще пареной репы. :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  - сам себе поставлю!
Над текстом письма есть белая улыбающаяся рожица. Кликни ее и да пребудет с тобой пиво.
А можно и покруче:
[img]http://s15.******info/5b445819209d5db49391fb2da0b9f0cc.gif[/img]
или
[img]http://s14.******info/8ec84fdcadc39d60fc8babb4bcda7c8a.gif[/img]
или
[img]http://s4.******info/260373e31b9f28eff6fef12618d7bd5c.gif[/img]

----------


## Чарли

Привет всем обитателям форума!!! А точнее всем творческим людям!!! Прошу принять в ряды вашей компании, коллегу из Кыргызстана.
Я рад что встретил людей, с которыми живу в одной стихии  :Ok: 
Будем дружжить и конечно помогать друг другу  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

Привет! На свет!
Да ты даавно с нами!
*Регистрация
13.02.2008*
Давай вливайся....

----------


## Чарли

> Привет! На свет!
> Да ты даавно с нами!
> *Регистрация
> 13.02.2008*
> Давай вливайся....


Да на сайте зарегистрировался давненько, но в вашу компанию вступаю только сейчас :smile:

----------


## Чарли

Благодарю за тёплый приём :Pivo:

----------


## optimistka17

> Да на сайте зарегистрировался давненько, но в вашу компанию вступаю только сейчас


Разреши полюбопытствовать, а чего ж так долго выжидал? Стеснялся, да?

----------


## Ильич

НееТ! Весь полезний тскопаемый извлёк, наверх вилиз.. а там копать неча. Вишел на свет! МАЛАДЕЦЬ! Красавчег! 
Расскажи дарагой как в Киргистане свадьбы проводят? Есть какие либо особенности и все так же как и у нас?

----------


## Затейница

Здраствуйте, уважаемые обитатели форума! Я очень рада что попала наконец-то  к Вам, я просто восхищена вашей работой и хотела бы с Вами познакомиться! Примите пожалуйста меня в круг общения! еще не умею выкладывать музыку, а очень хочется поделиться своими нароботками.  С уважением ко всем! Наташа!

----------


## Курица

> Примите пожалуйста меня в круг общения! еще не умею выкладывать музыку, а очень хочется поделиться своими нароботками.  С уважением ко всем! Наташа!


*Здравствуйте, Наташа! Принимаем с уважением Затейницу!* Присоединяйся к общению и со- творчеству! :Aga:

----------


## optimistka17

> Примите пожалуйста меня в круг общения! еще не умею выкладывать музыку, а очень хочется поделиться своими нароботками.


Заходи, располагайся. А что хочешь поделиться,- похвально... Советую для начала посетить тему в Беседке "А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы".Там как раз идет речь о том, как выложить музыку и еще куча полезной информации. 
А пока не научилась можешь прислать кому-то из форумчан на электронку и твою музыку выставят для всеобщего обозрения на файлообменник...

----------


## Затейница

Спасибо огромное, что откликнулись! Я очень,очень рада!!! Обязательно всему научусь, вот только времени сейчас мало, новогодние праздники открылись вчерашней свадьбой, и теперь каждый день. Работа это хорошо, я только радуюсь, когда она есть! С уважением ко всем!

----------


## coffe

Знаете просто сразу не разобраться во всём на сайте.. пообщаться бы. я первый день. курилка была бы было бы здорово. хочу людям добрым минусовки выложить чтоб брали кому чего надо, а как сделать это не знаю. люди здесь по моему замечательные. Счастья всем!!!

----------


## Шапокляк

> курилка была бы было бы здорово.


А у нас есть только не курилка, а бухалка:biggrin:, т.е. Новая беседка называется. Заходите пожалуйста.

----------


## coffe

Ну..выпить в хорошей компании всегда приятно! Я..только ещё не совсем разобрался как заходить в "бухалку".. в прочем меня мало интересует всё остальное. главное пообщаться..ну и выпить я не прочь если не за рулём. Всех люблю вас!..уже!

----------


## чижик

Всем здрассте! Я -новичок на форуме, а в профессии ,пожалуй, дольше всех ( я тут полистала странички, так даже у Ильича стаж меньше).Я ни в коем случае не хвастаюсь, просто констатирую факт.) Хотя вообще-то я ещё о-ч-ч-ень молоденькая. вот. Абсолютный профан в компьютере.сын зарегистрировал меня на форуме, а вы все, друзья, такие технические продвинутые, обалдеть! Боже, как вы это делаете - пересылаете друг другу всякие календари и музыкальные нарезки? Просветите кто-нибудь! Что меня ещё восхищает - это ваша щедрость: всем всё раздаёте, молодцы! Как-то раньше коллеги не особо делились своими наработками и материалами, только советами. Я, правда, уже 15 лет живу заграницей, но дома бываю часто и не замечала, чтоб у нас народ щедрее стал, а форумчане- просто приятное исключение! Попробую, несмотря на занятость, тоже поучаствовать в ваших беседах, можно?

----------


## Инна Р.

> можно?


Конечно можно! :smile:

----------


## Курица

*Чижик*,
не только "можно", но и "нужно"- иначе как же стать как




> а вы все, друзья, такие технические продвинутые


Присоединяйтесь, и скоро вы сами себя не узнаете!!!Факт!!!:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Попробую, несмотря на занятость, тоже поучаствовать в ваших беседах, можно?


А как насчёт делиться?:wink::smile:

----------


## чижик

Ну, чем смогу - тоже поделюсь, только пока я в техническом аспекте форума разобраться должна - вот научилась только ответы печатать.Это в одноклассниках я уже *насобачилась*, а здесь ещё нет - время нужно...

----------


## чижик

Куча вопросов - а как вы выделяете цитаты при ответах, а что такое *личка* - мыло?А флуд? А если, предположим,получить или отправить музыку - то куда? Вот такой я чайник. Если кто разъяснит - буду благодарна.А в каком разделе идёт основная переписка - во всех? Вот хочу поздравить всех с Новым годом, написала в поздравлялку. правильно?

----------


## KAlinchik

*чижик*,
 почитай эту темку:http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=105028
здесь много чего интересного для новичков форума...

----------


## Ластенок

Добрый день!Я новичок,но на форуме уже с 11.12.2008г.Почему раньше не знакомилась?Просто не чувствовала,что я могу что-то дать.Я по сравнению с вами можно сказать никто.Я имею в виду,что не профессионал.Прошлый новый год делала программу для нашей компании друзей.Делалось все в течении 3 дней.Даже не ожидала,что получится так все замечетельно.Встречали в доме отдыха.У нас был большой зал.К нам набежали все из соседних корпусов.Всем было очень весело.Но это благодаря,конечно,не только мне,но и моим друзьям.Очень мы все заводные.Но самое приятное для меня было то,что одна девушка на самом серьезе предложила мне устроить и провести у них на работе на 23 февраля корпоратив.Да и еще за оплату.Я,конечно,отказалась,потому что по натуре человек достаточно стеснительный и неуверенный.Но оказывается,где-то внутри меня сидит какой-то другой человечек,который все может.Недаром я по гороскопу Близнец.Теперь мы опять едим.Нас уже 20 человек.И все от меня уже ждут чего-то необыкновенного.

----------


## Ластенок

Продолжение.

Поэтому,когда я нашла ваш форум,это было для меня как глоток свежего воздуха.Спасибо вам всем огромное.Столько классных идей!Я тоже со своей стороны постараюсь,что в моих силах и способностях,принести что-то новое.С уважением,Алена.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Привет всем. Только зарегистрировалась и. как та корова, ой, нет, грубо. лучше как неопытный телок, что в город попал, ничего не могу понять. По сайту кнопки нажимаю, вылетаю на какие-то другие странички. Ребята, возьмите шефство. Подскажите, как пользоваться страничками, форумом, писать вам, разобраться в некоторых темах. ссылках... и вообще быть на пульсе. Заранее Благодарю.

----------


## Сильва

> Подскажите


Ксюша, без паники. Методом "тыка" все когда-то начинали. Под твоим именем стоит белый треугольничек, так и под каждым. Если нажать - можно посмотреть данные о человеке, написать письмо и т.д.
Где темы - внимательно все перечитай: в "Беседке", "Праздниках", отдельно - "Свадьбы", "Юбилеи". Там есть подразделы. Потихоньку освоишься. Очень нужная тема в "Беседке" "А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы". Я научилась там фото вставлять, буду ещё учиться многому...
Наверху полезная кнопочка "Поиск". По фразе, слову, нику можно всё найти.
Есть "Мой кабинет" - там всё о тебе.
Не спеши, потихоньку осваивайся. Ждём в теме "Кто мы", расскажи - кто, чем занимаешься. Удачи!:smile:
Смайлики сверху сообщения. Видишь?

----------


## Ластенок

Опсс...:rolleyes:По-моему я ошиблась.Не туда написала.Наверно мне надо было написать в "Кто мы".Продублировать в эту тему или здесь оставить сообщение?Подскажите.

----------


## Сильва

*Ластенок*,
 Повторись, там тебя радушно примут!:smile: Повторенье - не страшно! А узнают лучше...

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Ну, вот. Читала, писала. Завис комп. И теперь не найду, где читала, что писала. Ох. и сложная эта работа. осваивать новый сайт. Ну, ничего. я упёртая. Пробьюсь. надеюсь, с вашей помощью.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

Сильва, спасибочки огромное. Уже так захватил процесс, что остановиться трудно. Только не пойму, как из "МОЙ КАБИНЕТ" попасть в "беседку". Не вижу её. И о себе, где рассказать. Где найти эту тему? А освоиться будет легко. Не ожидала. что сразу столько поддержки будет. Ребята, я вас так давно всех искала. Вы не представляете, как здорово, что нашла.

----------


## Ксения Высоцкая

если у вас нет выхода, ищите вход.

----------


## Сильва

*Ксения Высоцкая*,
 В самом верху, над любой темой - форум сайта, Дальше - для ведущих. Дальше  - находим "Беседку". В ней - тема "Кто мы". Ищи! :smile:

----------


## Пеструшка Веселушка

Ох, всем огромное спасибо!

----------


## свадьба

kuku По всей видимости я сделала всё на оборот, сперва побывала Кто мы?, а потом сюда зашла. 
 Ну ничего, не поделаешь, я же новенькая, я только учусь :Aga: 
В темке "Кто мы ?" я уже рассказала о себе и о своём начале, остаётся только добавить, что зовут меня Любаня(все друзья так называют), и я обещаю делиться с вами всем что у меня есть и будет( в смысле информацией). Правда с компом не очень дружу, но надеюсь на вашу помощь, подскажите какие кнопки жать надо?:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

> остаётся только добавить, что зовут меня Любаня(все друзья так называют),


Любаня. заходи, гостьей будешь...первые 15 минут:wink:, а потом- понравится если - надолго задержишься!

----------


## Надежда Сидоркина

> Правда с компом не очень дружу, но надеюсь на вашу помощь, подскажите какие кнопки жать надо?


У меня та же история. Так что по себе знаю что здесь отзывчивые люди. Они обязательно помогут и подскажут. Успехов тебе. Будь смелее.

----------


## Мальвинка

Хочу попасть в ваши ряды!!!! Танча-курица, ты где?

----------


## Мальвинка

> если у вас нет выхода, ищите вход.


Последовала твоему совету и у меня получилось. Доброй ночи всем!!! Давно мечтаю представиться, но не могу вылезти с сайта ведущих. Восхищаюсь ВАМИ!
В кратце (пока) о себе: зовусь Татьяной, живу в Тольятти, родом из Владимира.
Муж, дочь, сын, собака, рыбки - любимые домашние..... Мальвина, Чебурашка, Ягусенька, Цыганка - любимые играемые персонажи. Работаю в детском саду - инструктор по плаванию.

----------


## KAlinchik

*Мальвинка*,
 у нас Светуля из Тольятти!обрадуется землячке!

----------


## Мальвинка

Лично ее не знаю. Но много наслышана о ее работе. Мастер своего дела.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Лично ее не знаю


есть возможность познакомиться:wink:

----------


## Мальвинка

Реально, буду очень рада этому. Но, наверно, не сегодня. У нас уже половина второго ночи. Надо идти в люльку.

----------


## optimistka17

> У нас уже половина второго ночи. Надо идти в люльку.
> __________________


 А у Светы Шишкиной в это время жизнь только начинается....
 Приживешься на Форуме, ритм жизни поменяется...

----------


## Мальвинка

Мне нельзя долго не спать. Утонуть могу в своем бассейне, и дети не спасут.... хотя меня сложно притопить.

----------


## Volodя

Буду учить, как вставлять фотографии (меня часто спрашивают) 
Нажимаем дискетку [IMG]http://*********ru/413105.jpg[/IMG] , откроется сайт, нажимаем "обзор" И высветится такое окошко:[IMG]http://*********ru/399793.jpg[/IMG], если захотите чтоб было видно изображение, нажимаете на выделенное касным и нажимаете "Экскизы страниц" Указываете нужную фотографию, и нажимаете "отправить" ЖДЁТЕ до того , как высветится ваше изображение и появляется ряд ссылок. Копируете третью(3) и  вставляете в ваше сообщение.

----------


## Лапка82

Доброй ночи! Очень рада тому, что откопала для себя этот форум, все что здесь есть можно сравнить с кладом. Пока еще нахожусь в процессе изучения разных темок. Плоховато пока получается ориентироваться, но ничего, всему свое время. Надеюсь, что вы меня примите в свою дружную компанию.

----------


## optimistka17

Приймем, приймем, не сУмневайся... Заходи в тему "*Кто мы",* рассказывай о себе, как тебя зовут ,как давно работаешь, что нравится, какая помощь тебе нужна и чем нам помочь можешь, чем поделиться... (все вопросы необязательны для ответа...)

----------


## Ольга-63

> Копируете третью(3) и вставляете в ваше сообщение.


Володя, ты просто умница! Ну объясни, пожалуйста для тупых. Пишет "скопировано", а дальше-то, что?

----------


## Курица

> ! Ну объясни, пожалуйста для тупых. Пишет "скопировано", а дальше-то, что?


а дальше, Оль, это скопированное "несешь" на курсоре в Быстрый ответ- щелкаешь ВСТАВИТЬ- там впечатывается абракадабра из буковок -циферек...Смело нажимай под Быстрым ответом ОТПРАВИТЬ БЫСТРЫЙ ОТВЕТ, и, оказавшись в ряду других постов, твоя фотка раскроется...

Только я, Вов, копирую обычно вторую по счету ссылку...

----------


## Ольга-63

> и, оказавшись в ряду других постов, твоя фотка раскроется...


Урааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!! Танечка! Спасибо огромное! Наконец-то получилось.Целый день мучаюсь. Где-же ты бла? :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Где-же ты бла?


Пою "Скооооолько дней потеееееееееееряно, их вернуть нельзя, их вернкть нельзя....падала листва, и метель мела....

Да, где же я была? На кухне, кууууууууууууушала...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> "Скооооолько дней потеееееееееееряно,


 :Aga: 



> На кухне, кууууууууууууушала..


:eek:
А можно нескромный вопрос? Дверной проём раздвигали? :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> А можно нескромный вопрос? Дверной проём раздвигали?


"Бе-бе-бе......Ирочка...Вот тебе.....Проем- не раздвигали.Язык оттягивали, чтоб есть удобнее было. Побооооооооооольше!" :biggrin: Подраааааааааааазнишься!!!!!!! :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/457067m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Да, если такой язык новичкам показать ( вы не забыли название темы?), а если им ещё и приласкать против шерстки...... геологов прибавится.:wink:

----------


## Ольга-63

:Ok: :biggrin::biggrin:


> На кухне, кууууууууууууушала...

----------


## orsia

я тож не правильная.. уже отметилась в темке "кто мы", а только потом притопала сюда...

ладно, для общей информации: Наташка, можно Самсон. Стараюсь делиться всем у меня имеющимся (понимаю - беру при этом ГАААРАЗДО больше)...

----------


## rutanya

Привет от новичка! Сегодня первый раз на форуме, и, не смотря на то, что уже получила облом от опытной optimistki за свой украинский язык, мне здесь очень нравится, поскольку уверена, что ничего важнее повышения квалификации путем непосредственного общения нет. Ну что, примете в круг?

----------


## Анжелла

> Привет от новичка! Сегодня первый раз на форуме, и, не смотря на то, что уже получила облом от опытной optimistki за свой украинский язык,


:redface: Не могли бы пояснить? И как вас звать? новичок?:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*Сегодня первый раз на форуме, и, не смотря на то, что уже получила облом
  от опытной optimistki за свой украинский язык,* 

*привет*,
*rutanya*,
у нас есть тема и для ведущих на украинском языке, не переживайте. и ваши наработки найдут свое место, когда уже будете ориентироваться в пространстве и темах...Для начала- познакомимся(напишите *над* фото свое имя, или в автоподписи) - а то неудобно общаться!

----------


## Инна Р.

*rutanya*, Не обижайся, на опытных! Располагайся поудобнее, и не боись!  :Aga:

----------


## maknata

*rutanya*,
 Ну, судя по нику - в нашем полку Татьян прибавление?:wink:
Ситуацию в разделе "Игр" я исправила - твоё сообщение открывает новую тему, и я думаю, что она разрастётся, так как у нас очень много украиноязычных ведущих, да и самой частенько приходится вести на украинском. Обижаться на оптимистку не надо, она просто сделала тебе замечание, и в принципе правильное замечание - ну вот представь ситуацию: у нас на форуме общаются люди со многих стран мира. Естессно они знают язык той страны, в которой живут, и даже может быть ведут праздники на этих языках. И что им мешает написать сообщение на своём языке? Ну, русский, украинский я знаю, ну белорусский с горем пополам пойму... А вот если напишут на латышском, на казахском, на немецком, на иврите?:eek: И как тогда расценивать эти сообщения? Проявление патриотизма, необходимость поделиться такой информацией или неуважение к другим учасникам форума? Никто же не запрещает создать отдельную тему, и всегда найдётся тот, кто поддержит. :Aga: 
Не расценивай это как нравоучения, это скорее дружеская помощь:smile:, вливайся, осваивайся, спрашивай, если что не понятно, здесь всегда готовы помочь :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> что уже получила облом от опытной optimistki


Всяк приходящий получает этот облом... :smile:Таковы условия пребывапния на форуме :smile:не получил.. и вроде как еще не наш.. :wink:Оптимиска у нас по обломам главная! :Ok:

----------


## Vitalia05

Здраствуйте дорогие форумчане! Вот уже больше недели как я нашла этот классный сайт и не могу оторваться от компьютора :) Сколько же сдесь интересного у вас  и как здорово что вы всем этим делитесь. Я сама не ведущая, но иногда для своих в маленьком кругу (по просьбе) готовлю какие нибуть игры и конкурсы, что бы праздник не был пьянкой, а весёлым праздником... 
Меня зовут Марина , живу с 2001 года в Германии, а до этого жили в Казахстане.
У меня трое детей, замужем. Сейчас не работаю, воспитываю своих фулиганов. Есть хобби, которым я с огромным удовольствием занимаюсь - это печь торты. 
Пока только читаю всё у вас, и пока я всё перечитаю пройдёт ещё время, потому что у вас сдесь столько всего, что нужно время... У моей мамы в феврале юбилей и в поисках чего нибуть интересного попала на ваш сайт ( и теперь уже надеюсь сдесь у вас задержаться на долго, если конечно примете, но я сколько читала, поняла что сдесь очень интерсные люди собрались и зря не обидят, а если советы дают, так это правельно, ведь если только хвалить и совсем соглашаться, то ничему не научешся и будет просто не интересно) 
Обещаю тоже от себя что нибуть внести, но пока просто не успею до ДР , так как всё что имеется на листочках и нада писать, у меня правдо не так много но... что есть. 
Ещё раз всем огромное спасибо !!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Vitalia05*,
 привет, Марина! :flower:

----------


## Анжелла

Марина! Добро пожаловать!  :flower:  Можно поставить на аватарке имя...



> Всяк приходящий получает этот облом... Таковы условия пребывапния на форуме не получил.. и вроде как еще не наш.. Оптимиска у нас по обломам главная!


Представиться надо сперва, а потом уж и спрашивать совета...

----------


## Vitalia05

*KAlinchik*,
*Анжелла*,
Спасибо большое за приём!!!

АЛИНА у вас классная подпись :) 



> мужчины-наша слабость, дети - наша радость
> один раз расслабишься, всю жизнь радуешься!!


Анжелла я поставила моё имя в подпись :)

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла я поставила моё имя в подпись :)


Увидала! Спасибо!  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> АЛИНА у вас классная подпись :) 
> 
> Цитата:
> мужчины-наша слабость, дети - наша радость
> один раз расслабишься, всю жизнь радуешься!!


Марина! это не просто подпись, это жизнь!:biggrin:
 у тебя, судя по автоподписи, она тоже насыщенная :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Vitalia05

*KAlinchik*,



> Марина! это не просто подпись, это жизнь!
> у тебя, судя по автоподписи, она тоже насыщенная


Это уж точно  :Ok: , насыщенная это мягко сказанно! :smile:
Раслаблялась:wink:, а вот теперь радуюсь:biggrin:kuku

----------


## KAlinchik

*Vitalia05*,
 Марин!А девочку твою Виталией зовут? Я правильно поняла?

----------


## Vitalia05

*KAlinchik*,
Да, Алина ты правильно поняла:rolleyes: , я искала очень редкое имя для девочки и вроде как нашла:biggrin:, его даже в интернете не было (для девочек) :smile:
Мне нравится! 
Я смотрю у твоих деток тоже не большая разница в возросте....

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я смотрю у твоих деток тоже не большая разница в возросте....


да, ровно 2 с половиной  года

----------


## Vitalia05

*KAlinchik*,
Здорово! У моих тоже не большая разница - 11 с половиной месецев, растут как близняшки, всё вместе и дерутся, и играются, и без друг друга не могут...

----------


## Анжелла

> Здорово! У моих тоже не большая разница - 11 с половиной месецев, растут как близняшки, всё вместе и дерутся, и играются, и без друг друга не могут...


У меня тоже, но год и две недели... :Ok:

----------


## Vitalia05

*Анжелла*,



> У меня тоже, но год и две недели..


Анжелла, и как спровляешся!!!? А какой возрост у твоих деток?

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжелла, и как спровляешся!!!? А какой возрост у твоих деток?


Я отлично! Сижу за компом и говорю, а кто мне чай принесет? И мне несут. Дочери 14, а сыну 15 будет в марте. Дочь ростом 164, а сын 174. Мне с ними справляться не надо. Меня и в кино то они водят как просто кошелек.
А когда маленькие были справлялась без проблем. Я убиралась 2 раза в день и гуляла тоже постоянно и при этом готовила 3 раза в день и еще тогда белье стирала и всегда что то пекла. А сейчас думаю, как же я тогда справлялась? :Tu:

----------


## Vitalia05

*Анжелла*,



> Я отлично! Сижу за компом и говорю, а кто мне чай принесет? И мне несут. Дочери 14, а сыну 15 будет в марте. Дочь ростом 164, а сын 174. Мне с ними справляться не надо. Меня и в кино то они водят как просто кошелек.


Ой как классно, так они у тебя уже совсем большие :Ok: , а мне ещё долго этого ждать, да и за компом долго не дадут посидеть, так как если я что то делаю, так они тоже в это время *что то* делают:wink: 
А если я торты делаю, то после того как я закончю - я даже боюсь заходить в комнату kuku

----------


## Анжелла

> Ой как классно, так они у тебя уже совсем большие, а мне ещё долго этого ждать, да и за компом долго не дадут посидеть, так как если я что то делаю, так они тоже в это время что то делают 
> А если я торты делаю, то после того как я закончю - я даже боюсь заходить в комнату


Так я тоже раньше так же была. А сейчас уже для себя жизнь началась и я очень рада, что решили одного за одним...:biggrin:

----------


## Викторинка

А у меня вторая молодость  :Party2: - старшенькому Вовику почти 20 лет, а младшенькому Сашеньке 2 года 7 мес. 
В этом тоже есть своя прелесть! :Ok:

----------


## Свестулька

Добрый день:rolleyes:!
Спасибо Вам огромное за замечательный сайт, за Ваши блестящие идеи! Вы такие талантливые!!! Особенно мне помогли Ваши сценарии и идеи в проведении корпоративного Нового года. Я так и говорила: "А теперь Вашему вниманию представляется подарок-эксклюзив из Тулы от Гаврилы "Почеши меня тихо по вымени", ну и т.д. Буря оваций и аплодисментов.
Еще раз огромное спасибо всем!!!

----------


## Vitalia05

*Анжелла*,



> Так я тоже раньше так же была. А сейчас уже для себя жизнь началась и я очень рада, что решили одного за одним..


Я тоже сейчас говорю что один за одним это лучше, ведь всё равно дома с маленьким сидишь, а так сразу двоих воспитываешь... :Aga:   А вообще мы не собирались троих детей , но так получилось ( авария:biggrin:) Я Эрика кормила и думала что не заберемению, но kuku не всё то правда что говорят, мне врачи потом сказали, что когда кормишь то 99 процентов защиты, вот один процент я и поймала, и сейчас об этом никапельки не желею  :Ok: 

*Викторинка*,



> А у меня вторая молодость - старшенькому Вовику почти 20 лет, а младшенькому Сашеньке 2 года 7 мес. 
> В этом тоже есть своя прелесть!


Виктория , а у моей тёти тоже такая ситуация и она говорит тоже что очень легко было, только у неё двое старших... :Aga:

----------


## Грибник

"Старое кафе"-"А на деревне ночь тихая". Ищу минусовку, подскажите где можно скачать. Заранее благодарен всем!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
"Старое кафе"-"А на деревне ночь тихая". Ищу минусовку, подскажите где можно скачать. Заранее благодарен всем!

----------


## jevgenijs2007

Доброго всем дня и прекрасного настроения. Прежде всего хочется выразить огромную благодарность всем участникам форума. Спасибо всем что вы такие есть. Я сам как здесь говорится новичок. И я буду крайне рад оказаться одним из вашей чудесной компании. Я ещё не совсем разобрался в здешней обстановке и не знаю куда написать о себе и рассказать кто я и почему здесь. Но если в двух словах я здесь как дома. Как близки проблемы , переживания , и успехи. Подскажите где можно рассказать о себе. Ведь вливаться в коллектив не представившись просто не вежливо. Заранее благодарен за помощ в освоении сайта и тёплий приём в вашу дружную семью. _Евгений из маленькой прибалтийской страны._

----------


## Юрий Борисович

> Подскажите где можно рассказать о себе.


В теме: Кто мы?

----------


## БОС

*jevgenijs2007*,
 заходи сюда 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....38218&page=146
рассказывай! Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Свестулька

Добрый день, Любовь и Евгений! 
Добро пожаловать на форум талантливейших ведущих и организаторов праздников! :Ok:  Я сама здесь новичок...и очень рада, что в наших рядах пополнение очаровательной пары. Располагайтесь...:rolleyes:



> Я ещё не совсем разобрался в здешней обстановке и не знаю куда написать о себе и рассказать кто я и почему здесь.


А пока, просим Вас, пройти в гостинную...т.е.в раздел "Кто мы". Там и расскажите о себе!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## jevgenijs2007

> Добрый день, Любовь и Евгений! 
> Добро пожаловать на форум талантливейших ведущих и организаторов праздников! Я сама здесь новичок...и очень рада, что в наших рядах пополнение очаровательной пары. Располагайтесь...:rolleyes:
> 
> А пока, просим Вас, пройти в гостинную...т.е.в раздел "Кто мы". Там и расскажите о себе!


Сасибо и вам за тёплый приём. Будем надеяться на продолжительное и дружное общение. Я прописался в темке Кто мы. Спасибо за подсказку. А люди здесь действительно великолепные.

----------


## shoymama

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги! Отмечаюсь в этой темке. Я пришла к вам не копать, а общаться. Геологическая наука уже пройдена и полезные ископаемые применяются мной давно и успешно. Поэтому планирую больше делиться , а также ваять на ходу, с колес. У меня это получается лучше всего. Большой привет Светочке_Шагане. С ее пинков меня чаще всего и осеняет. Так что надеюсь и в дальнейшем получать от нее волшебные пендели на пользу форуму.[img]http://s15.******info/36bd9e2cbf6cdfa0d56a551e3f4492af.gif[/img]

----------


## Анжелла

> А люди здесь действительно великолепные.


Да! Что есть, то есть! Даже спорить с тоьой не будем... :flower:

----------


## Синяев Максим

Привет огромный всем ФОРУМЧАНАМ!!!
Меня зовут Максим. Сегодня искал необходимую минусовку и чисто случайно зашёл на форум, просто посмотреть и каково же было моё удивление!!!!!! когда я почитал и увидел сколько здесь родственных мне душ, сколько опыта и ещё очень много-много интересного!
Я из Украины, Луганская обл., подрабатываю ведущим и диджеем в одном лице на различных праздниках вот уже в течении 3-х лет.
Хотелось бы со всеми вами пообщаться, узнать много нового и интересного и расказать то, что сам знаю и умею.
Примете?!!!!
:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Хотелось бы со всеми вами пообщаться, узнать много нового и интересного и расказать то, что сам знаю и умею.
> Примете?!!!!


* Новичков у нас любят* и не верь , если скажут, что кого-то из новеньких обидели..
 Ну нравится "старичкам" поучать , да наставлять . Наберись терпения и слушай...
1 Расказывают о себе обычно в теме "Кто мы"Здесь же , в Беседке...
2 Научись и поставь свою фотографию в аватарку, чтоб видеть твои глаза...
3Назвался груздем- полезай в кузов. Что  в переводе означает,- раз уж заявил о себе, то не исчезай," как с белых яблонь дым", не уходи в "геологи"...
*Добро пожаловать, Максим!*:biggrin:

----------


## stasenka-lisa

Всем огромный привет!!!!!если не против буду на ты))))я Настя)))и я новичек)))надеюсь примите под свою опеку и заботу)))специализируюсь на детских утренниках и мероприятиях))))заранее всем за все СПАСИБО!!!! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> надеюсь примите под свою опеку и заботу)


*stasenka-lisa*,
если позволите,:wink:, мадмуазель, то-да :Aga:

----------


## Колесо

> Всем огромный привет!!!!!если не против буду на ты))))я Настя)))и я новичек)))надеюсь примите под свою опеку и заботу)))специализируюсь на детских утренниках и мероприятиях))))заранее всем за все СПАСИБО!!!!


*Стасенка* - красавица девчонка! Заходи!!!У нас тут здорово! Ты это наверное уже поняла....мамулька то пропала???

----------


## stasenka-lisa

> если позволите,


как же не позволить,только рада буду!!! :flower:  :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*



> Стасенка - красавица девчонка! Заходи!!!У нас тут здорово! Ты это наверное уже поняла....мамулька то пропала???


нет Мамулечка здесь)))а за комплименты спасибо,буду оправдывать все похвалы)))))
:smile:спасибо)

----------


## optimistka17

> нет Мамулечка здесь)))


Анастасия,добро пожаловать, дорогая, но я чего-то недопоняла... А где *МАМУЛЯ?* :biggrin:Кто такая?:tongue:

----------


## stasenka-lisa

спасибо))я тоже рада здесь появится))а мамочка моя это Лена Медведик))))вот) :Aga: самая самая моя любимая и хорошая)

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
есть идейка,а давайте для всех новичков устроим обряд посвящения,что нить простенькое но приэтом очень интересное...все-таки творческие люди..)):smile:душа просит праздника)))

----------


## Колесо

> нет Мамулечка здесь)))


Я это и имела ввиду!!!Здесь она теперь, здесь....пропадает на форуме! Эх, двое больных в одной семье, опасно!Форумозависимость заразнаааааааа!!!
*Стасенка*, берегите малыша,братишку, не подпускайте к компу!))))

----------


## Медведик

> берегите малыша,братишку, не подпускайте к компу!))))


Хи-хи..:biggrin: он уже проситься общатться в БИБИГОНЕ ;)

----------


## Синяев Максим

Всем огромнейший привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Сижу возле компа и читаю, читаю, читаю..... НАШ ЛЮБИМЫЙ САЙТ!
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ТЁПЛЫЙ ПРИЁМ :Ok:  :flower:  :Pivo: 




> Добро пожаловать, Максим!


 :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> Сижу возле компа и читаю, читаю, читаю..... НАШ ЛЮБИМЫЙ САЙТ!


Читай, Максим! :flower:  И не бойся что то еще и писать...:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*Максим Синяев*,



> Всем огромнейший привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Сижу возле компа и читаю, читаю, читаю..... НАШ ЛЮБИМЫЙ САЙТ!


Для Масима-ЭКСПРОМТ(в половине второгописанный)
*Здравствуй, здравствуй, новичок!*
ФФФСЕ! Попался на крючок!:wink:
Ночью Вам теперь не спать:smile:, 
Милой Даме Вас не ждать:biggrin:-
от нее отводит взор
Макс- косится в монитор...
Все мы это "проходили",:wink:
За год-малость поостыли,
Но- без Форума - ей-ей!!!!
Не прожить и пары дней!
Вот-летали на шабаш,
Вспоминали Форум наш,
И четыре этих дня 
Стали ломкой для меня: :Aga: 
Вроде - был ведь интернет,
Ну-а скорости-то нет:
Не попасть на MSK...
Вот, товарищи, тоска...:frown:
Ну, давай, Максим, вливайся!
В "Позитиве"-проставляйся;:wink:
а в "Беседке"- пофлуди!!!!

Да, Максим!!! Все- впереди! :Aga:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> подрабатываю ведущим и диджеем в одном лице на различных праздниках вот уже в течении 3-х лет.
> Хотелось бы со всеми вами пообщаться, узнать много нового и интересного и расказать то, что сам знаю и умею.


Привет Максим!! Я Юрий. тоже диджей и тамада в одном лице, плюс еще и фотографирую. В нашем мужском полку прибыло, рад!! Я сам новичек, всего пару месяцев на сайте, а затянуло, так что все свободное время уделяю форуму. Поэтому пиши, делись опытом, выкладывай музыку, не обижай прекрасных дам, они личности творческие и ранимые, а наше мужское плечо им полезно. Хотя есть такие, что коня на скаку остановят и т.д. Вообщем я сам еще не освоился по настоящему и не все отделы просмотрел, так что удачи и новых открытий!!!

----------


## rjdima

> Привет Максим!! Я Юрий. тоже диджей и тамада в одном лице, плюс еще и фотографирую. В нашем мужском полку прибыло, рад!! Я сам новичек, всего пару месяцев на сайте, а затянуло, так что все свободное время уделяю форуму. Поэтому пиши, делись опытом, выкладывай музыку, не обижай прекрасных дам, они личности творческие и ранимые, а наше мужское плечо им полезно. Хотя есть такие, что коня на скаку остановят и т.д. Вообщем я сам еще не освоился по настоящему и не все отделы просмотрел, так что удачи и новых открытий!!!


 Привет Максим, привет Юрий! Теперь нас таких "два в одном " трое :Pivo: .
Меня как-то на свадьбе, с легкой руки молодняка окрестили "Тамадиджей", звучит прикольно. Будем дружить семьями. :Ha:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Теперь нас таких "два в одном " трое.
> Будем дружить семьями


Вот, говорят мужикам для выпивки надо всегда причину найдти, а она и нашлась: Ну за дружбу и творчество!!! Сообразим виртуально на троих!!!

----------


## Анжелла

Так, а что это у вас тут за междусобойчики? Я может тоже с вами выпить хочу... :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Oj:

----------


## rjdima

> Так, а что это у вас тут за междусобойчики? Я может тоже с вами выпить хочу...


 У нас мальчишник, но на женщин тянет.

----------


## Курица

> У нас мальчишник, но на женщин тянет.


...хорошо, компанию поддержу! Анжелл, подвинься!:wink:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> У нас мальчишник, но на женщин тянет.


А то, еще как, на сайте большенство прекрасный пол!!!



> хорошо, компанию поддержу! Анжелл, подвинься!


Анжелла, Таня рад, присоеденяйтесь к виртуальному бокалу. А то читал про Питер и мысленно был среди всей компании. (Вот бабник, хорошо жена не видит.)

----------


## novinka15

СПАСИБО!!!
я отношусь к тем"тамодам" которые в личном не многословны.

СПАСИБО!!!
Хочу делиться, но стесняюсь

----------


## rjdima

*Курица*,
 Приходи со своей тарой, у нас, мужиков, все по рабоче-крестьянски. За "жисть" поговорим. Судя по форуму ты свой, то есть своя в доску. Ничего, если я так фамильярно? Мы с Юрой уже по третьей вмазали. :Pivo:  :Oj:

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> Мы с Юрой уже по третьей вмазали


Да-да подтверждаю!!!(занюхивая рукавом)!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

а могу я штрафную попросить?(робко таааак....)

----------


## Анжелла

Так, я тут отходила... Мальчики, а вы тут уже смотрю хорошо вмазали, рукавом уже занюхиваете. Всем по пивасику от меня... :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ой, Алина! Тебя не увидела. Тебе Мартини. :flower:

----------


## Сильва

*Анжелла*,
 А мне?!!! Я не поняла, здесь новички собрались?:smile: Или профи? :Pivo:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тебе Мартини


Ой, спасибки! Обожаю мартини , да к тому же в хорошей компании!

----------


## БОС

В связи с кризисом штрафные не наливают - со штрафной сейчас приходят.... эх!... я как всегда опоздала.....

----------


## rjdima

Так, я не понял! Наш скромный мальчишник перерастает в пьянку *Сильва*,
*KAlinchik*,
*БОС*,
  с вас закуска. Вы же видите, Юра рукавом занюхивает.

----------


## Сильва

*novinka15*,
 А ты сюда зайди http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=38218 Представься, познакомься, и не стесняйся!
Мальчики-девочки, идём пить в другую тему, а то новичков распугаем! Или вы - для полной картины происходящего?
Дим, закуска так закуска [img]http://s10.******info/56c04e6c4bc10bf571308d61fb23db87.gif[/img] [img]http://s10.******info/42b183c3dc83738a574bf1fa9cdaa95b.gif[/img]

----------


## Анжелла

> я как всегда опоздала.....


А кто сказал, что опоздала? Мы тут в самом разливе! Тебе чего налить? :Pivo:

----------


## rjdima

Голос диктора из телевизора: "Вот так, дорогие товарищи, идет ударными темпами подготовка к встрече в Харькове на высшем уровне".

----------


## KAlinchik

> Так, я не понял! Наш скромный мальчишник перерастает в пьянку


а шо?! есть какие-то возражения?!:eek::biggrin:Или вам, мальчикам, самим не плохо?
Закусочку счас организуем!

----------


## rjdima

*Сильва*,
*KAlinchik*,
 Я пошел ужинать, причем на полном серьезе. Собака Павлова, блин. С нашей работай гастрит и бессонница лучшие друзья. Вернусь сытый и добрый.

----------


## Анжелла

Ну наконец то хоть мужчины у нас появились, а то мы с Нового года ничего не пили, а так хочется праздника! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  А нам ведь то немного внимания... :Oj:

----------


## Сильва

*rjdima*,
 Приятного аппетита! И да сгинет всё, что вредит нашему желудку! А это на ужин не вредно [img]http://s5.******info/2b82860c2ba0c94570bc4fa10a39c22e.gif[/img]

----------


## rjdima

> *rjdima*,
>  Приятного аппетита! И да сгинет всё, что вредит нашему желудку! А это на ужин не вредно [img]http://s5.******info/2b82860c2ba0c94570bc4fa10a39c22e.gif[/img]


 Сенкью вери дякую!

----------


## Katjatja

> В связи с кризисом штрафные не наливают - со штрафной сейчас приходят.... эх!... я как всегда опоздала.....


 :Pivo:   я со своей! Приятно видеть тесную мужскую компанию,разбавленную такими дамами.  народ это так кризис повлиял что во всех темах наливают?:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Сенкью вери дякую!


называется не верь глазам своим.  я о том, что прочитала это выражение как "Сенкью вери дрянь":biggrin:

----------


## rjdima

*Katjatja*,
 вы к нам уже на веселе?

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

> вы к нам уже на веселе?


Дима, аж настроение сразу приподнялось, как женское общество подключилось, пока мы в личке про аппаратуру и цены болтали, а тут!!! к нам гости. Что-бы мы без Вас делали. Ведь любые разговоры мужчин обо всем, всегда переходят на женщин!!!
И без них жизнь невозможна!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А вы чего это втихаря, да ещё в теме такой.... Конспирируетесь? 
Я вас вычислила!!![img]http://s16.******info/e0f6addfaa9cca1ee4d337c69d9db0e2.gif[/img] [img]http://s16.******info/b4bed589681eed5cf37b55a8b370a542.gif[/img]
Тара своя.[img]http://s16.******info/331136c62ffdfcfa53dd05a21e4124d3.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ладно уж, и закуска своя [img]http://s16.******info/5341b7993a0c9f6612639bbf5ab1f462.gif[/img]

----------


## Анжелла

Сразу на ум пришла песня..." Без женщин жить на свете, нет нельзя..."...Ну вы тоже такие интересные решили выпить и чтоб никто не заметил...:biggrin: Мальчики, вы плохо нас думаете.
Правда нас скоро за флуд наверное отругают... :Tu:

----------


## Katjatja

> *Katjatja*,
>  вы к нам уже на веселе?


скорее ЕЩЕ на веселе, в позитиве со дня открытия темы до сих пор обмываем, и ты понимаешь поводы каждый день находятся:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *Katjatja*,
>  вы к нам уже на веселе?


Дима предлагаю на брудершафт и перейти на  ТЫ. правда я уже постом выше поторопилась.

----------


## rjdima

*Katjatja*,
 Я на все согласен!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
 Ну раз все свое, тогда требуется тост!!! Вот чего нам не хватало!!!

----------


## ЛЮC

Здравствуйте! Я новенькая,  но весьма смышлёная дама с 10 летим(пока) опытом работы у микрофона по любым поводам. Учиться,  учиться и учиться  мне  у многих из корифеев (судя по той информации которую вы выкладываете). Могу делиться своими наработками. Одна проблема - в "мировой паутине" пока путаюсь....
Расскажите пожалуйста какие кнопочки нажимать что бы пообщаться.

----------


## Сильва

*ЛЮC*,
 Привет! В  "Беседке" есть тема "Кто мы". Зайди, представься, поставь имя в подпись, чтобы можно было обращаться, расскажи вкратце - откуда, как дошла до такой жизни... :biggrin: Дальше - есть тема "А как?" Там много ответов на разные вопросы о пользовании форумом. Если хочешь написать в личку - нажми белый треугольничек рядом с аватаркой адресата. Для начала - над сообщением, где пишешь - есть изменение шрифтов, цветов, помощь при вставке фото, смайлики. Кликай на них - и всё будет хорошо. :smile: :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

Олеся, красотка! :flower:  Вот совсем другое дело. :Ok:  Хорошо когда видно лицо человека. :Ok:

----------


## _Лесюня_

Ой ,Спасибо тебе ,Анжеллка за все)
обнимаю тебя крепко)
это тебе...
http://*********ru/520584.jpg

----------


## Katjatja

> *ЛЮC*,
>  Привет! В  "Беседке" есть тема "Кто мы". Зайди, представься, поставь имя в подпись, чтобы можно было обращаться, расскажи вкратце - откуда, как дошла до такой жизни... :biggrin: Дальше - есть тема "А как?" Там много ответов на разные вопросы о пользовании форумом. Если хочешь написать в личку - нажми белый треугольничек рядом с аватаркой адресата. Для начала - над сообщением, где пишешь - есть изменение шрифтов, цветов, помощь при вставке фото, смайлики. Кликай на них - и всё будет хорошо. :smile:


ага  только на изменение цветов лучше не кликать

----------


## Сильва

*Katjatja*,
 Катюш, а ты назад автоматический пробовала?

----------


## Масяня

сообщаю ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ


*Я теперь не svetlg2, а МАСЯНЯ.*

----------


## Курица

*Масяня*,
Светланка!
Я поняла: прошедшую лицензирование, аккредитацию и прочую муритизацию в условиях кризиса   svetlg2 считать МАСЯНЕЙ!!!
Здравствуй, Масяня! :flower:

----------


## laro4ka09

Спасибо, что все Вы есть! !Я на сайте только первый день - вчера случайно нашла!И вообще я новичок в этом деле! С осени пытаюсь создать сценарий свадьбы , чтобы самой всё нравилось ( правда, пока только на бумаге ).Надеюсь на вашу поддержку! Ещё раз  и заранее СПАСИБО !:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> С осени пытаюсь создать сценарий свадьбы , чтобы самой всё нравилось


А что будет осенью? Таинственный или ная незнакомец ка.:rolleyes:

----------


## _Лесюня_

> Спасибо, что все Вы есть! !Я на сайте только первый день - вчера случайно нашла!И вообще я новичок в этом деле! С осени пытаюсь создать сценарий свадьбы , чтобы самой всё нравилось ( правда, пока только на бумаге ).Надеюсь на вашу поддержку! Ещё раз и заранее СПАСИБО !



привет!!! мы всем рады)
только не понятно ни как звать-величать, ни как общаться)))
напиши в темке Кто мы про себя, да в личку вставь пост№....в теме кто мы...
вот)
Пиши не пропадай))) :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
ДЕВЧАТА!!! пародоньте ,что фотки засувала сюда...
попрощу Наташу перекинуть, и в Фотоальбом):wink:

ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ НОВИЧКАМ!!!

----------


## naatta

> Я теперь не svetlg2, а МАСЯНЯ.


Уррряяяя!!! Светуська теперь, слава Богу, назвалась собственным именем!!!! и это очинно классно!!!
Любим тебя и цалюиииимммм!!!kiss

----------


## lapusha

Привет всем! Меня зовут Ира Боргачева, живу в Печоре, работаю в МУ ГО "Досуг".
Моя должность - зав.культурно-досуговым отделом. Надеюсь на понимание и 
творческое сотрудничество.

----------


## pichik2

Жизнь- хорошая штука.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Жизнь- хорошая штука.


Тебя как зовут, жизнелюбивый человек? :smile:

Всем новичкам, привет!!!!  :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> живу в Печоре


А это ты не с Танюшей -Курицей в одном городе живешь,случайно?

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем! Меня зовут Ира Боргачева, живу в Печоре, работаю в МУ ГО "Досуг".


*lapusha*,
Привет, *Ира Боргачева*, меня зовут *Татьяна Жегунова,* живу в Печор*АХ* (Псковских, не Коми), работаю в школе! Рада встрече! Осматривайся, рассказывай, что знаешь, спрашивай, чего не знаешь, читай, впитывай, копируй, складывай-запасай(кризис, будь он неладен!!!:smile:), а потом поймешь, что не сможешь уже без Форума!И скоро, Ир, поймешь-вспомнишь мои слова!:wink:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А это ты не с Танюшей -Курицей в одном городе живешь,случайно?


Калинчик, и у тебя с _"история с географией",_ как у мноооогих:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Жизнь- хорошая штука.


Сильная мысль, я её думать буду!

----------


## Курица

> Сильная мысль, я её думать буду!


 :Ok: Ильич!!!:smile:

----------


## Синяев Максим

> Привет Максим!! Я Юрий. тоже диджей и тамада в одном лице, плюс еще и фотографирую.






> Привет Максим, привет Юрий! Теперь нас таких "два в одном " трое.


Всем привет!!!
Очень рад, что нас таких весёлых много, и чем дальше тем больше! :Ok: 




> "Тамадиджей", звучит прикольно.


НУ, КАК ГОВОРИТЬСЯ, РЕСПЕКТ И УВАЖУХА!!!!!:wink::smile: :Ok:  :Pivo: :cool: :Pivo: 

Я наверное теперь так и буду себя рекламировать - к вашим услугам ТАМАДИДЖЕЙ! прикольно!

----------


## танейка

всем-всем приветик!! начала читать  эту темку с начала и согласна на все сто-действительно новичек идет первоначально туда, где расположен важный для него материал. 
Оказывается я и сама такая!! Ой-ой..буду исправляться!!!!
Для начала просто представлюсь-Зовут меня Татьяна, я из Волгоградской области. По образованию культработник, 15 лет работала в РДК. Сейчас осваиваю стезю молодежной политики.(директор молодежного центра) мне 36 лет!!
Я ,если честно  просто счастлива, что нашла такой замечательный форум. я еще не очень  много общалась с участниками,но читая темы(на это кстати уходит огромное количество времени,но ТААААК интересно и полезно!!) ощущаешь какую то теплую ауру..как будто к друзьям попала!!!  :flower: 
 Прошу вас принять меня в свою тесную компанию!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Сильва

*танейка*,
 Привет!  :flower:  А ещё есть темка "Кто мы", там лучше представиться.:smile: И в компанию влиться... :biggrin:

----------


## KENIKH

Привет всем)))
в общем то лично я ссайтиом знакома уже около года))) вокалом занимаюсь ...второй год всего, без музобразования...даже ноточек не заню :Oj: (((( =))) заходила сюда только за тем, чтобы скачать минусовки...потом он долго у меня не работал)))Позже скачивала фонограммы отсюдя за СМС-ки)))
но однажды, решила все-таки зайти на форум!!
 ВОТ ТУТ Я ОБАЛДЕЛА!!!
 столько интересных личностй, тем , идей..музыки.....
В итоге - составила сценарий на НГ 2009)))и ела корпоративы - а смелость набралась толкьо благодаря ВСЕМ ВАМ!!!!

СПАСИБО!!!!! :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## OPILOID

Здравствуйте!Зовут меня Ирина.У вас тут так весело,что и мне захотелось к вам.Я еще конечно чайник,но надеюсь,что получиться с вами всеми подружиться.

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравствуйте!Зовут меня Ирина.У вас тут так весело,что и мне захотелось к вам.Я еще конечно чайник,но надеюсь,что получиться с вами всеми подружиться.


Ириночка! Мы тоже надеемся, что подружимся с тобой! :flower:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*Анжелла*,
 Анжела! Ну объясни ты мне как ссылки вставлять!!!! Я в отчаянии! Не получается ничего!!!

----------


## Абюл45

Всем огромный пламенный привет, у меня сегодня самый счастливый день, я наконец то попала к вам в удивительную страну, которая называется "ФОРУМ", я ашо новичёк, ну возьмите меня к себе. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Сильва

Берём, Любаша!!!  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> ну возьмите меня к себе.


Ты- уже  "*не в себе", а в нас!!!*:biggrin:
Удачных бессонных ночей и познавательного чтения!!! :Ok:

----------


## Абюл45

> "не в себе", а в нас!!!


Как здорово быть не в себе, а вас и ВМЕСТЕ С ВАМИ!Спасибочки за тёплый приём, постараюсь не подвести, а много интересного преподнести.:rolleyes: :Aga:  :flower:  Я, ЛЮБАША ,всегда ваша! lubasha63_07@mail.ru

----------


## dushca kompanii

Здравствуйте форумчане, я новичок.Мне очень понравился ваш форум.
Долго читала странички форума и вот решила тоже зарегистрироваться.
Здесь очень много интересного и полезного, какие вы все молодцы.
Сама я не тамада,праздники провожу только в семье.

----------


## Курица

> Сама я не тамада,праздники провожу только в семье.


это не важно, главное, что ты, судя по нику_:wink:_ душа компании-значит, с нами одной крови! Присоединяйся!расскажи о последнем празднике в семье-чтот это было, что особенно понравилось гостям и тебе самой.
И подпиши под аватаром(под фото_ свое имя, чтоб удобней общаться было!
А чтоб фото научиться вставлять, сходи вот сюда-по ссылочке: 
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=105028
и *Абюл -45*,
Любовь, и тебе это будет полезно и интересно, надеюсь!!! :flower:

----------


## dushca kompanii

расскажи о последнем празднике в семье-чтот это было, что особенно понравилось гостям и тебе самой.

Этот праздник был Новый год в кругу семьи.Сына нарядила Дедом Морозом, а сама нарядилась коровой.Сочинила стихи об каждом члене семьи в форме загадки и когда они отгадывали получали свои подарки.Было очень весело и интересно, эти стихи я могу написать но наверно нужно их писать в другой теме.Я новичок и поэтому ещё не розбралась.

----------


## Rodniki

песенка (На ладошке у меня поселился гном -- кто не взял?
http://dump.ru/file/1946934

----------


## Буча

Здравствуйте, я новичок, неделю уже прибываю в такой радости,как будто друзей нашла. Я тамада, хорошая ли нет, людям судить, а им вроде нравится. Покупаю много литературы,за 7лет стажа скопилось...Последнее время все больше разочаровываюсь, печатают одно и то же.Вот еще уважение к журналу чем развлечь гостей не пропало.Сама сочиняю.Вроде много всего скопилось и отработанный материал, пока руки не доходят собрать все, написать. Обязательно поделюсь, буду рада если кому нибудь пригодится.Еще не все темки просмотрела, хочется основательно ознакомиться. В компе еще "чайник-заварник", к стыду своему не могу найти темку "Кто мы". Сейчас буду искать.А вообще меня Ирина зовут. это мой адрес: azatamada@mail.ru

----------


## Курица

> Еще не все темки просмотрела, хочется основательно ознакомиться. В компе еще "чайник-заварник", к стыду своему не могу найти темку "Кто мы". Сейчас буду искать.А вообще меня Ирина зовут. это мой адрес: azatamada@mail.ru


http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....38218&page=163 - вот по этой ссылочке найдешь искомое!!! Удачи!

----------


## skomorox

*dushca kompanii*,
 привет, бывшим землякам! Много раз была в твоём городе.:biggrin:

----------


## Мойсей

*Курица*,
 Простите великодушно.А Вас муж не ругает за такой ник?:wink:

----------


## skomorox

*Мойсей*,

А чего ему ругаться? Он сам из того же курятника!:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Простите великодушно.А Вас муж не ругает за такой ник?


О, если у вас есть классный петух на примете, то в тот курятник сосватаем!!! :wink::biggrin:

----------


## Мойсей

> *Курица*,
>  Простите великодушно.А Вас муж не ругает за такой ник?:wink:


Татьяна,простите за некорректный вопрос.Я не знал. :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Мойсей*
Ну вот, как вопрос в лоб. сразу и в кусты. :biggrin:

----------


## dushca kompanii

Привет рада познакомиться с вами.А моя страничка 163 в разделе Кто мы.
А где же ваше фото посмотреть.:rolleyes:

----------


## Масяня

*Мойсей*,


а вот извините дам посылать на ...., да ещё и в личке, просто трусостью попахивает. Упали в моих глазах чуть ниже того горшка, на котором сидите.

Да. не перевелись мужики на Руси, и на три пошлют, и дальше...

----------


## Мойсей

*Масяня*,
 Ну,не попёрло тебе...:wink:

----------


## Александринка

Спасибо, что вы есть! Умные и интересные, открытые и корректные! Пока только изучаю сайт. Позже буду писать!

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

Добрый день всем ! На ваш сайт наткнулась совершенно случайно ,сылка была на однокласниках ,так вот уже 2 недели я от вас не вылазию  ,забыла про всё  :читаю черпаю ,пишу .А всё только для того чтобы провести юбилей у свёкра (ему 50), так мы дети готовим что нибудь такое , интересное. :Vah: А у вас тут просто клад,вы всё большие , большие умнички  :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> сылка была на однокласниках


:eek:
уже и там на нас ссылки?!

----------


## Курица

> ,сылка была на однокласниках ,


...а вот с этого места поподробнее, пожалуйстА!
Где эту ссылочку увидеть можно?:wink:

----------


## Анжелла

> Где эту ссылочку увидеть можно?


В группе EVENT CLUB. Там Люда Пушок дала мне эту ссылку :Aga:  ЛЮдочка тебе в сотый раз  :flower: . И вот мы с Сильвой тут с того времени и потерялись...kuku

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

KAlinchik 
уже и там на нас ссылки?!


А знаете как о вас там хорошо отзываються   :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А я как к вам сюда попала так и  однокласников совсем забросила, и вообще любая лишняя минута ,я тут.....Ещё раз всем вам ОГРОМОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕ    :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> А знаете как о вас там хорошо отзываються


будь добра, укажи в какой именно теме...а то я так глазами пробежала, не нашла ничего...
а любопытство- гложет....

----------


## Анжелла

> А знаете как о вас там хорошо отзываються


Ой, тогда не знаем! Скажи где и мы сходим туда и посмотрим!

*Добавлено через 43 секунды*
Ага, я не одна любопытная! Алина, привет! :Ok:

----------


## Озорная

> А я как к вам сюда попала так и  однокласников совсем забросила, и вообще любая лишняя минута ,я тут.....Ещё раз всем вам ОГРОМОЕ СПАСИБИЩЕ


Аналогично!!!!!

Только муж мой шагнул за порог,
Я моментально к компьютеру - скок!
Лицо не умыла, кровать не стелила,
Даже халатик накинуть забыла...
Сразу, с разбегу, на сайт наш пошла,
Лучше работы себе не нашла…
Дождь за окошком, и фарш на столе...
Дел мне по дому хватает, вполне.
Ноги застыли, и зубы - заныли.
Всё это, правда, со мной не впервые…
Теплее одеться бы мне не мешает,
Только компьютер - не отпускает!
Kак же внушить себе, что НАДО встать?!
Зад от компьютера свой оторвать!
Вспомнить, что надо на почту спешить,
Денежки снять, и за свет заплатить...
Дождь за окошком сильней и сильней,
Надо позавтракать мне поскорей,
Ванну принять, кровать застелить,
Совесть лениться мне не велит...
Только чуть-чуть я ещё посижу,
В «Группу друзей», напоследок, взгляну.
Чем же порадует группа меня?
Мне без неё не прожить и полдня:biggrin:

Я вас всех люблю!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Оляшка

:rolleyes:Добрый всем вечер, дорогие форумчане! Искала сценарий на юбилей своей подруги и наткнулась на Ваш форум. Я в восторге - сколько же в вас  позитива,доброжелательности и творческих идейkuku! Какие же Вы молодцы :Ok: ! В душе я тоже тамада :Aga: , а по образованию ветеринарный врач:smile:.Провожу мероприятия в кругу своих друзей и близких. Примите меня в свой дружный коллектив, пожал-с-та!

----------


## Анжелла

> Примите меня в свой дружный коллектив, пожал-с-та!


Конечно примем! Заходи и располагайся!

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=93772

Зайди на plus-msk.ru там что угодно приумают


"Организация праздников " группа

:rolleyes:
Девочки, ну я и вас озадачила и сама пол дня искала ,как же я к вам  сюда попала.Ну вот откапала. :Aga:

----------


## елена рощина

:Ok:  :Ok: 


> Если вы здесь,значит вы новичок,и интересуетесь проведением праздников.:smile: Добро пожаловать! 
> на правах,"старожила" разрешите дать вам несколько советов.Прежде чем писать ,попробуйте воспользоваться поиском,возможно кто-то уже задавал такой вопрос и ответ на интересующий вас вопрос есть. Не создавайте темы:"помогите приготовиться  к дню чайника"-мы не ясновидящие и не знаем,сколько человек на вашем мероприятии,что вам конкретно нужно-лотерея,аукцион,тосты игры или конкурсы,костяк или расписанный по словам подробный сценарий.просите в специально отведённом разделе:"ищу,прошу,помогите"
> Постарайтесь личные сообщения ,типа :позвони мне в понедельник,я сегодня не в ударе" отправлять в личку........
> Старайтесь никого не оскорблять,возможно ваше видение праздника отличается от видения оппонента,не надо открыто проявлять свою "крутость",если вы-бог и царь тамадейства-наши вам аплодисменты,однако здесь тоже не дети сидят.....учтите это, и Не высказывайтесь в адрес форумчан словами,типа:тамадюшки,тамаНДЫ,тамадейки  тамУды и т.д. ,также не стоит поднимать вопросы типа :"кто круче -женщина-ведущая или мужчина-ведущий?" а также что было в начале :"яйцо или курица?"
> нас это не задевает- просто пропадает желание общаться  с вами.......
> мы здесь все-открыты и доброжелательны. Заходите к нам,представляйтесь в теме:"Кто мы"  и  создавайте сообщения,но помните, у каждой темы есть название,пожалуйста не забывайте это,и пишите  по Теме. Удачи всем,я вас всех обожаю

----------


## Курица

*Елена Рощина*,
привет! Располагайся! И- выходи из "Тьмы":biggrin: аватарки!!!

----------


## Оляшка

Спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## orhideya

здравствуйте   меня  зовут   олеся  я  случайно  наткнулась  на  ваш  сайт  вы  такие  все  разные  и  все  класные  я  живу  в  казахстане  я  тожа  ведущая  занимаюсь этим   всего  3  года  но  врдебы  людям  нравятся  свадьбы  , юбилеи  проходят  весело буду  очень  рада  с  вами  общатся

----------


## Курица

> я  живу  в  казахстане  я  тожа  ведущая


Олеся, привет! Я тебе "маму" виртуальную из Казахстана сейчас сосватаю! :Aga: Анатольевной зовут. Она - хорошая, хоть и строооогая. Но у вас "Все будет хорошо"(она узнавала!):biggrin:
Так что ищи ее посты и читай внимательно, а я ВАС сведу. Ты из какого города? Она- из красивого...:wink:

----------


## orhideya

татьяна  я  из    города  уральска   татьяна  у  меня  вопрос  такой    а  сдесь   у  вас  как  сначала  свои  сценарии  выкладываешь  а  потом  уже  у  вас  помощи  спрашиваешь

----------


## Анжелла

> татьяна я из города уральска татьяна у меня вопрос такой а сдесь у вас как сначала свои сценарии выкладываешь а потом уже у вас помощи спрашиваешь


ОЛеся! У нас тут сперва знакомятся! Лицо свое показывают! Это как то располагает. Если что непонятно, то мы подсказываем. Правда посылая в какие то темы многие оттуда не возвращаются. Думая, чт мы злые..., а это просто потому что мы указываем ответ на вопрос. Так что ты для себя сама выбери, что сперва делать...:rolleyes:

----------


## Курица

> татьяна  я  из    города  уральска   татьяна  у  меня  вопрос  такой    а  сдесь   у  вас  как  сначала  свои  сценарии  выкладываешь  а  потом  уже  у  вас  помощи  спрашиваешь





> ОЛеся! У нас тут сперва знакомятся! Лицо свое показывают!


У нас тут по-разному. Если что-то надо узнать- смело пиши в темке Ищу, прошу, помогите....
Обсудить- в Беседке...
О себе рассказать- тут...
Конкретно про Свадьбу- в одноименной темке, про Юбилеи- тоже. 
Пиши в личку, если что. Это- на мааааленький треугольник возле  имени-ника человека, к кому обратиться хочешь,  жми- менюшка выпадет, ищи- Отправить личное сообщение, и - пиши... :Aga:

----------


## orhideya

спосибо  что  объяснили  я  бы  с  удовольствием  прислала  бы  свое  фото  но  у  меня  спутниковый  интернет  через  сотку  а  сотовая  связь  сами  знаете  как  работает    когда  читаешь  или  чтото  скачиваешь  вродебы  нормально  а  вот  фото  я  выслать  не  могу  пока  через  токой  интернет  фото  не  доходят  связь  почемуто  обрывается

----------


## MStarS

Здравствуйте ВСЕМ!
 Я вот тоже так сказать новенький ... 
готов учиться и своим делиться,
 рад буду если кому что пригодиться!

----------


## Fakkira1982

Всем  Доброго времени суток. я никогда не была на сайтах и не знаю что писать ) я хотела спросить . Я ищу работу в новосибирске я певица ) по типу обьявлений можно писать ?

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравствуйте ВСЕМ!
> Я вот тоже так сказать новенький ...


А вроде как бы мы тебя знаем... вертуально. КАк будто с Харьковской встречи? Или я ошибаюсь?:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Fakkira1982*
Посмотри, есть целый раздел Поиск и предложение работы.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте ВСЕМ!
>  Я вот тоже так сказать новенький ... 
> готов учиться и своим делиться,
>  рад буду если кому что пригодиться!


:biggrin:Макс-насчет- своим делиться- ВИЖУ НА АВЕ, ЧТО_ГОТОВ!!!:biggrin:Последнюю рубашк готов отдать...Так о тебе девчонки и рассказывали...
Проходи, садись...За тебя украинской диаспорой уже столько словечек замолвлено, что ты - старенький, а не новенький... :Aga:

----------


## naatta

> Я ищу работу в новосибирске я певица )


Факира, ты лабух??? Или какая певица???
Почему ты пишешь, что из Хабаровска, а ищешь работу в Новосибирске???
Очень мало информации ты написала о себе, чтобы начать помогать тебе!!!!!

----------


## yrievna12

Очень! Очень ! Очень ! Хочется присоединиться к вам. Я Ольга из гор. Киселёвска Кемеровской обл. т.е. из Сибири. Не могу отправить своё фото на форум. Помогите!!!!

----------


## maknata

*yrievna12*,
 Сначала уменьши своё фото до нужного размера.. Если не знаешь как - кидай мне на ящик, я уменьшу. Потом заходишь в "Мой кабинет" и ищешь "изменить аватар", там смотришь окошко "обзор", выбираешь нужное тебе фото со своего компа и загружаешь..

----------


## MStarS

Здарова!!! Может и старенький ... но молод душой ... :Aga: 
Всех девушек с потеплением... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  ... у нас СОЛНЫШКО вышло наконец-то... мысли разные "зашевелились" ... :Oj: :rolleyes:

----------


## yrievna12

Большое спасибо! Попробую, может получиться. :Aga:

----------


## Gosha666

всем привет!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 27 секунд*
прошу помощи у кого есть минуса Батыра? время любви, детство, где мне тебя найти, кто, прости прощай, душа, я сумею тебя забыть.
Спасибо!!!! так же помогу на счет минусов :Aga:

----------


## Смешинка

Здравтствуйте форумчане. Я очень рада,что забрела к вам. Вы действительно очень интересные и талантливые люди. И на форуме у вас атмосфера большой дружной семьи. :Ok: 
   Я новичок, и только наблюдаю за происходящим, но мне очнь интерсно. Надеюсь подружиться с вами. (хотелось бы).

----------


## dushca kompanii

*лара86*,
 Привет! Есть в Беседке тема "кто мы"-заходи, рассказывай о себе, располагайся, спрашивай что непонятно, чем сможем - поможем

----------


## Анжелла

> Здравтствуйте форумчане. Я очень рада,что забрела к вам. Вы действительно очень интересные и талантливые люди. И на форуме у вас атмосфера большой дружной семьи.
> Я новичок, и только наблюдаю за происходящим, но мне очнь интерсно. Надеюсь подружиться с вами. (хотелось бы).


Очень бы хотелось для начала познакомится. :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

> Здравтствуйте форумчане. Я очень рада,что забрела к вам. Вы действительно очень интересные и талантливые люди. И на форуме у вас атмосфера большой дружной семьи.
>    Я новичок, и только наблюдаю за происходящим, но мне очнь интерсно. Надеюсь подружиться с вами. (хотелось бы).


Я тоже сначала присматривалась,причитывалась,пиглядывалась.И только благодаря тому,что делала это не ради развлекухи,влилась(я надеюсь) в этот дружный коллектив.Даже не коллектив,а государство.
Тебе удачи,дорогая!Чем больше читаешь,тем меньше ошибок! :Aga:

----------


## нусечка

ребята, главное , что мы есть! простите Вы есть! А мы, надеемся, с Вами! Не против?! хочу пообщаться с аксакалом по национальным мероприятиям- или не ведете?!

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Здравствуйте всем! О форуме узнала не давно, занимаюсь проведением праздников уже 10 лет. Если есть вопросы задавайте. Веду любые праздники: свадьбы, корпоративы, юбилеи, выпускные... Есть чем поделиться. Работаю в городе Вологда. Город не большой, поэтому часто приходится обновлять программу. Буду рада плодотворному общению.

----------


## Ильич

> Здравствуйте всем! О форуме узнала не давно, занимаюсь проведением праздников уже 10 лет. Если есть вопросы задавайте. Веду любые праздники: свадьбы, корпоративы, юбилеи, выпускные... Есть чем поделиться. Работаю в городе Вологда. Город не большой, поэтому часто приходится обновлять программу. Буду рада плодотворному общению.


Ой вопросов нет... раасказывайте, рассказывайте мы хорошо слушаем....

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*



> ребята, главное , что мы есть! простите Вы есть! А мы, надеемся, с Вами! Не против?! хочу пообщаться с аксакалом по национальным мероприятиям- или не ведете?!


Я звиняюсь.. какой нации народ?

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

[QUOTE=Ильич;2306626]Ой вопросов нет... раасказывайте, рассказывайте мы хорошо слушаем....

А вы не спрашиваете! О чём рассказывать? Или подкалывать получается лучше? :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

Танюша, расскажи в любой понравившейся темке о том ,что получается на твой взгляд у тебя лучше всего. Если занимаешься* детскими праздниками*, я бы с удовольствием прочла твои наработки к *выпускному* в детском саду или начальной школе 
 А если специализируешься на *свадьбах* и все, то в разделе "*сценарии свадеб* "расскажи о своих личных придумках... 
 Ты пойми, тебя еще никто не знает... О чем тебя спрашивать?
 А Вологде живет наш Форумчанин *Юрий Борисович*... Если знаешь его- привет передавай ... Мы с ним лично знакомы благодаря Питеру...

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

С удовольствием! Только подскажите где что искать. А то я вроде как и не нашла раздел свадеб. А вот про детские, увы, поделиться не чем! Похоже не моё это дети начальной школы. Вот выпускные 9-11 - это уже можно!

----------


## optimistka17

> Только подскажите где что искать


Вот смотри, ты ниже сообщения видишь синюю полоску со словом Беседка... Рядом галочка и слово Вперед. Ты полистай и увидишь, что кроме Беседки(где все занимаютя болтовней) есть еще много полезных разделов и тем....

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Вот смотри, ты ниже сообщения видишь синюю полоску со словом Беседка... Рядом галочка и слово Вперед. Ты полистай и увидишь, что кроме Беседки(где все занимаютя болтовней) есть еще много полезных разделов и тем....


Так с этим разобралась, теперь бы посмотреть те видео материалы, которые есть в кинозале. Опять же не получается скачать. Либо файл не доступен просмотру, либо его вообще нет на сервере. Блин, обидно!

----------


## optimistka17

> Либо файл не доступен просмотру


 Я тут плохой помощник. Выскажу свои предположения(хотя я могу ошибаться) Может ты не можешь посмотреть, потому что у тебя не установлен какой-то нужный плеер для просмотра...:wink:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Я тут плохой помощник. Выскажу свои предположения(хотя я могу ошибаться) Может ты не можешь посмотреть, потому что у тебя не установлен какой-то нужный плеер для просмотра...:wink:


Вполне возможно, придётся ждать любимого, что бы посмотрел, надеюсь что скоро появиться. Уж очень хочется увидеть видео материалы! Да и попытаться выложить свои. :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

*ТатьянаВВ*,может у тебя  flashплеер не установлен?
Полное название Adobe Flash Player попробуй набрать в поисковике и скачать.
Надеюсь получится.

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> *ТатьянаВВ*,может у тебя  flashплеер не установлен?
> Полное название Adobe Flash Player попробуй набрать в поисковике и скачать.
> Надеюсь получится.


Спасибо, за отклик. Я тут набралась наглости и написала в личку ильичу, он меня неразумную уже научил! Но всё равно спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Ларико

Здравствуйте!!!!!! Пока только поздороваюсь. Я из славного града Тюмень! Всех приветствую. Потом, когда почитаю, вольюсь, так сказать, в компанию. Надеюсь на хорошее общение. Принимаете?:smile:

----------


## dushca kompanii

> Принимаете?

----------


## BONATA

.....топ-топ... топает к ВАМ еще один новичок... :Aga: ...ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, жители доброго дома!..Жму сразу же всем форумчанам на кнопочку "спасибо"! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
     Шаг первый:...топ-топ....недолго погостила, в разведку сходила...пора проситься на постоянное место жительства. Что и делаю - please! :Oj: 
     Скажу честно, не хотела сразу же после регистрации "толкаться" (еще не очень уверенно хожу по форуму), "под ногами болтаться" (а уже хотелось вступить в диалог) и наТОПать на "больные мозоли" старожилам форума....пошла в геологи...Ох, и не легкая это работа! А "без труда не вытащить и рыбку из пруда", -  доброжелательно поучает всех новичков Людмила(OPTIMISTKA 17)...За две недели я уже столько золота "намыла" в этой реке(темы форума),что уже тяжело нести....пора начинать разгружаться... 
     ПоТОПала в тему "Кто мы?"...топ-топ..kuku

----------


## Курица

*BONATA*,
малядетс (молодец:wink:), что вышла на поверхность...Стиль написания поста меня лично впечатлил, почти уверена. что ты из "наших"...:biggrin: :Aga: 
Проходи, будь как дома! Имечко только под ником напиши(это в кабинете делается!)-чтоб общаться проще было. Да и аву бы хотелось увидеть...если не против, конечно(и не вражеский агент или дипломат...:biggrin: в розыске)

----------


## BONATA

Танюша(тезка), никакая я не вражина...в теме "кто мы" с возгласом ОЙ-ой-ой пришлось рассказать о своей "неграмотности".... Я даже не "чайник!", а скорее "ковшик"...с т ы д н о ...даже смайлики не знала как вставить... сын обещал экспресс-методом обучить меня всему..будем учиться....все будет..и ава..и девизы...и... а...пока -  топаю...я ж не торопыга какая-то... Спасибо тебе за приветствие, Татьяна( ой..много буковок получилось)

----------


## Курица

> никакая я не вражина


Таня, а вот этого :Vah: -что ты вражина:redface:-я и не говорила, и не думала!!!!:biggrin: Мы с тобой соседи-не только тезки-через Эстонию-я от нее рядом, в нескольких км, а в Риге была не однажды...У нас в городе есть кирха. в которой орган чуть меньше вашего, что в Домском Соборе, представляешь? В день Города у нас туда паломничество-приезжают с мировыми именами музыканты и дают бесплатный концерт...

----------


## Ригма

Всем-здравствуйте! Вот только сейчас зашла в эту темку и с легким сердцем ( а то, не могла понять,где?) признаюсьв бесконечном уважении ко всем вам, уважаемые форумчане! Спасибо вам огромное за доброжелательность и щедрость, которая позволяет новичкам чувствовать себя увереннее, а в некоторых случаях,- испытывать, просто, "щенячью" радость при нахождении нужного материала. Я начала знакомство с Форумом в разделе детских праздников, и меня сразу поддержали своими советами и просто человеческим участием несколько человек:
optimistka17, Ludochka-69, Dium. Спасибо вам огромное, просто человеческое спасибо.

----------


## Курица

*Ригма*,
присоединяйся, места хватает!Только имя под ником или в подписи постарайся зафиксировать для удобства общения!
 "За столом никто ц нас не лишний...По заслугам каждый награжден..."(была такая песня в советсмкие времена:wink:)

----------


## ЛАВ ЛАВ

Здравствуйте, форумчане. Пора и мне легализоваться. Две недели назад попала на ваш сайт. Как вовремя, как удачно! Как много идей! Думаю, что  и я смогу чем-то поделиться с вами, уже ставшими мне заочно приятными, дорогие формучане. Долго "копалась" , боялась повториться  в своих выкладках, но, видимо, настала пора, а то совесть загрызет окончательно. Принимаете?

----------


## dushca kompanii

> Здравствуйте, форумчане. Пора и мне легализоваться. Две недели назад попала на ваш сайт. Как вовремя, как удачно! Как много идей! Думаю, что и я смогу чем-то поделиться с вами, уже ставшими мне заочно приятными, дорогие формучане. Долго "копалась" , боялась повториться в своих выкладках, но, видимо, настала пора, а то совесть загрызет окончательно. Принимаете?


Привет заходи мы всем рады!Для начала посети в Беседке тему Кто мы, а потом выкладывай что хошь и где хошь.Мы любим новеньких и новенькое!

----------


## Сергей ник

подскажите пожалуйсто есть ли программа чтобы поменять тональность?

----------


## Гвиола

*Сергей ник*,есть программа чтобы поменять тональность,но Вы явно не в тему!Мы тута знакомимся,братаемся и роднимся.Принимаем,так сказать в семью,не-е-е в СЕМЬЮ,так правильнее, ведущих!
А тональность это у музыкантов(хотя программа называется Time Factory):biggrin:

----------


## Anastaseya

Приветик!!! так уж получается, что самое нужное и необходимое находишь или натыкаешься рано утром.:frown: Но счастье от встречи с таким огромным количеством  ненормальных (от таланта) и сумасшедших ( от преданности искусству)  людей , как я сама просто восхищает и я визжу от радости. Как честный новичок я сходила на "Кто мы", теперь прошу вид на жительство!!! Ура!!!! Свои!!! Примите бедного режиссера в свою компанию. kuku :Vah:

----------


## Инна Р.

> Примите бедного режиссера в свою компанию.


Ну конечно принимаем!!! Штамп в паспорт при личной встрече шлепнем,а пока так проходи - присаживайся, прилаживайся, прислоняйся! Места всем хватит! :biggrin:

----------


## Anastaseya

Не поверите - переживала, как перед походом в загс! Все побегу  посмотрю, что есть, осмотрюсь, обживусь.

----------


## Анжелла

> Не поверите - переживала, как перед походом в загс! Все побегу посмотрю, что есть, осмотрюсь, обживусь.


Стася! А что ты боишься? Мы ведь не кусаемся!:biggrin: Так только иногда... :Oj:

----------


## Katjatja

> Все побегу  посмотрю, что есть, осмотрюсь,


привет!
Настя меня эта фраза заставила волноваться.  выходи на связь раньше, чем все перелопатишь, а то  мы тебя и до нового года можем не увидеть :smile:

----------


## an2yan

Я тоже к вам хочу. На форум залезла уже давно. Каждый день сидела по 3-4 часа (инетеснооооо, познавательноооо и очень затягивает), прям наркотик какой-то, а вот только сейчас решилась написать. Примите, пожалуйста в свою семью, может и я чем пригожусь. Во всяком случае, БУДУ СТАРАТЬСЯ.

----------


## Курица

Конечно, проходи.Чего в засаде-то сидеть? Осмотрелась, поди? Давай знакомиться, а то ник какой-то своеобразный , букво-цифренный, тут и от самолетов что-то(АН-2, и от ин-ян частичка...)Вобщем:"Зульфия, открой личико-то":biggrin:

----------


## Масяня

*Anastaseya*,
*an2yan*,


перед лицом форумчан торжественно клянусь:
* быть позитивной
* быть полезной
* быть прилежной 

здесь должны быть смайлики, куда-то делись... 
Обживайтесь девчёнки, мы вам рады!

----------


## an2yan

Спасибо! А на счёт ника. Мне так проще запоминать. А an2yan - это yan (Яна - я), an2 - Андрей и Антон (мои любимые муж и сын).

----------


## Ильич

> Я тоже к вам хочу. На форум залезла уже давно. Каждый день сидела по 3-4 часа (инетеснооооо, познавательноооо и очень затягивает), прям наркотик какой-то, а вот только сейчас решилась написать. Примите, пожалуйста в свою семью, может и я чем пригожусь. Во всяком случае, БУДУ СТАРАТЬСЯ.


Привет!
Лицо своё яви обчеству, желает обчество в глазки твои глянуть....

----------


## an2yan

Извините, никак руки не доходят до диска с моими фотографиями. Компьютер постоянно ломается, приходится всё сразу сохранять на дисках. В ближайшее время выставлю.

----------


## Абюл45

> an2yan


  :Ok: Привет,Яночка,если смотреть по нику очень хорошо сохранилась и выглядишь,молодец.Присоединяйся и обживайся,здесь помогут,подскажут и многому научат :Aga:

----------


## Инна Р.

*an2yan*,
 Привет, Яна! Проходи, обживайся.. Проблемы праздничной индустрии в области можно обсудить в теме " Форумчане из Питера и Лен области. Заглядывай туда тоже. И где мы в области проживаем??? Может соседи тут твои есть? :smile:

----------


## an2yan

> Привет,Яночка,если смотреть по нику очень хорошо сохранилась и выглядишь,молодец.Присоединяйся и обживайся,здесь помогут,подскажут и многому научат


   Большое вам спасибо! Вчера весь день пыталась поставить свою фотографию, пока не получается. Буду пробовать ещё.



> Проблемы праздничной индустрии в области можно обсудить в теме " Форумчане из Питера и Лен области. Заглядывай туда тоже. И где мы в области проживаем??? Может соседи тут твои есть?


    Сейчас и там отмечусь. А я живу далековато - Тихвин, но всё равно - спасибо!

----------


## Инна Р.

Тихвин, подумаешь - далеко... Я ездила к нашей девочке Жанне - она в Тихвине свадьбу вела :biggrin:. И Жанна не раз уже приезджала ко мне. Было бы желание - а расстояние смешное, по сравнению с другими, которые все равно находят возможности для встреч в реале! :biggrin:

----------


## an2yan

УРАААААААА! Девочки, спасибо вам большое! Огромное! Вы даже не представляете, что вы для меня сделали.... Только что состаялся разговор с мужем (раньше он был категорически против моего увлечения). Я рассказала ему об этом сайте (он к компьютеру близко не подходит). И только благодаря вам - форумчанам, он сказал: "Ну попробуй, если чувствуешь, что осилишь это". Вот только, я думаю, что лучше начинать с детских праздников. Хотя я и проводила уже и новогодние утренники, школьные праздники, выпускные вечера, но это всё было по работе (я - работаю в школе хореографом-балетмейстером и какое-то время была педагогом-организатором). Мне 32 года и я работала только с детьми, дни рождения проводила только у друзей и родственников. Сейчас муж сказал, что посмотрит уже серьёзно на мою работу (15 мая у нашего друга день рождения - 44 года и 4 мая - моему дядюшке 60 лет) и после этого он скажет смогу я проводить праздники или нет. Ужасно хочу, чтоб мужу понравилось.
    И ЕЩЁ РАЗ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ!!!! Так глядишь и мужа привлеку.

----------


## Абюл45

> an2yan


 Яна, ты уж давай постарайся,чтоб мужу очень понравилось, и с детских праздников можно начинать,эта публика самая добрая и весёлая.

----------


## an2yan

> ты уж давай постарайся,чтоб мужу очень понравилось, и с детских праздников можно начинать,эта публика самая добрая и весёлая.


Вот по этому мне и нравится с ними работать. Они всегда идут на контакт. А на днях рождениях я буду стараться и во многом мне помогает форум. Спасибо!

----------


## Мария--Мирабелла

Привет всем, я здесь новенькая)))Примите меня в свою компанию? Здесь так интересно и здорово, правда еще не совсем успела ознакомиться.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Привет всем, я здесь новенькая)))Примите меня в свою компанию? Здесь так интересно и здорово, правда еще не совсем успела ознакомиться.


 :flower:  Проходи, осматривайся!  :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

*an2yan*,
*Яна, только без обид, пожалуйста!* :flower: 



> Сейчас муж сказал, что посмотрит уже серьёзно на мою работу  и после этого он скажет смогу я проводить праздники или нет. Ужасно хочу, чтоб мужу понравилось.


А кто у нас муж? Режиссёр? Актёр? Профессиональный критик? Специалист в области развлекательной индустрии? Или просто ревнивый мужчина?(В таком случае, как не проведи - всё равно не понравится...:wink:)
Яна, прежде всего надо смотреть на реакцию публики - ИМ понравилось или нет. Муж - человек пристрастный и мнение его субъективно.

Моей подруге муж (музыкант, между прочим), тоже всё время твердил :"Да всё у тебя лажа, да не надо тебе вести, да не надо тебе петь..." А она, тем не менее, стала одной из самых востребованных ведущих в городе, и в другие города её стали приглашать. И ребёнок в семье есть. А успеха она добилась потому, что очень хотела этого. И мужа, который довольствовался малым, потянула вверх за собой, хотя у него стаж работы до того, как она начала вести, был лет 20 - ещё со студенчества он играл в ресторанах.
Уверенней надо быть в себе. 
Но тут, конечно, другой вопрос ещё есть - если муж будет категорически против, то мир в семье дороже, безусловно...
Просто, когда говорят:"Мне муж не разрешает" - сразу представляется такая "порабощённая женщина Востока" в парандже...:smile:

----------


## Мария--Мирабелла

> Сообщение от an2yan
> Сейчас муж сказал, что посмотрит уже серьёзно на мою работу и после этого он скажет смогу я проводить праздники или нет. Ужасно хочу, чтоб мужу понравилось.


Муж лицо субъективное, поэтому его мнению доверять нельзя, я стараюсь своего на работу не брать, ориентируюсь больше на мнение публики.

----------


## an2yan

> А кто у нас муж? Режиссёр? Актёр? Профессиональный критик? Специалист в области развлекательной индустрии? Или просто ревнивый мужчина?(В таком случае, как не проведи - всё равно не понравится...)
> Яна, прежде всего надо смотреть на реакцию публики - ИМ понравилось или нет. Муж - человек пристрастный и мнение его субъективно.


 Он (хотя и сварщик высшего разряда), но человек сам по себе очень творческий. Всегда помогал мне с советами (в моей творческой работе), и кстати, очень своевременными. А в компаниях он всегда становится центром внимания, т.к. сам очень любит заводить людей, прекрасно пародирует и (правдо под настроение) обожает участвовать в конкурсах и даже в них импровизировать. Если честно, я иногда ему завидую.



> Моей подруге муж (музыкант, между прочим), тоже всё время твердил :"Да всё у тебя лажа, да не надо тебе вести, да не надо тебе петь..."


Вот именно так он иногда и говорит.



> если муж будет категорически против, то мир в семье дороже, безусловно...


В этом тоже есть смысл.



> Просто, когда говорят:"Мне муж не разрешает" - сразу представляется такая "порабощённая женщина Востока" в парандже...


Он мне не "не разрешает", а просто очень часто критикует мои номера.


> я стараюсь своего на работу не брать


А я бы взяла. Он абсолютно не знает компьютера (только кнопку включения), но сам пишет песни, вот только никому не показывает, кроме меня. Хочу у него выкрасть эту тетрадь и напечатать их. Повторяюсь, прекрасно пародирует, муж с сыном знают наизусть все песни В.Кузьмина и А.Барыкина, а муж прекрасно поёт голосом Кузьмина. Хотя это просто моё мнение.



> Яна, только без обид, пожалуйста!


 :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> Ужасно хочу, чтоб мужу понравилось.


Женщина - мечта поэта! :flower: 
Завидую мужу!
Я свою *вытолкнул* в ведущие....
Довольна... очень.

----------


## Наталья Кульнева

Всем огромный привет!!!:smile::smile::smile:
если я правильно поняла- то после темы"Кто мы?"( я на стр.181) нужно заглянуть в это тему.
Как новичок иду сюда.
осваиваюсь и учусь , надеюсь и вам сгодиться!!!

----------


## dushca kompanii

Наташа проходи не стесняйся, здесь всем места хватит.Здесь у нас классно, да ты и сама наверно это  поняла.

----------


## алматуша

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!! Разрешите представиться - Ольга, форум вернул меня к жизни: несколько лет назад активно вела свадьбы, юбилеи, потом устала, выдохлась, переквалифицировалась, прошло 5 лет - соскучилась и поняла - это мое дело, я должна этим заниматься, дарить людям праздник!!! Хочу попробовать начать сначала, поможете? Просматривая сообщения, заряжаюсь вашей энергией, восхищаюсь вашими талантами, полетом фантазии и бесконечным трудолюбием!! Вы самые лучшие! Я хочу быть с вами, быть как вы!!!!

----------


## Совмари

я вас приветствую..
двагода проходила мимо этого форума!! а так его искала!! какое счастье быть на этом форуме!!!
Я Мария! Живу  в Кемеровоской области.. работаю педагогом дополнительного  обраования, занимаюсь школьным КВН, и стараюсь проводить  банкетные праздники разного уровня))) от детских до свадеб!!! Буду рада поделиться своими мыслями!! Ура! Ура! Ура!

----------


## Масяня

> Просматривая сообщения, заряжаюсь вашей энергией, восхищаюсь вашими талантами, полетом фантазии и бесконечным трудолюбием!!



Делай с нами, делай ка мы, делай лучше нас - и знай. ВСЁ У ТЕБЯ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ НА 5++++

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Буду рада поделиться своими мыслями!! Ура! Ура! Ура!
> __________________



а твоим идеям как мы будем рады, ты не представляешь. Это как в большой реке, маленькие ручейки помогают стать ещё лучше, ещё могучей. Вливайтесь, девочки!

----------


## Абюл45

... С голубого ручейка,начинается река,
    Ну, а дружба начинается с улыбки!!!:smile:
    Добро пожаловать!!! :flower:

----------


## Лена Кэп

Привет всем! Я Лена, в связи некоторых обстоятельств ещё и Кэпша. На сайте давно, но инкогнито, всё не доходили руки зарегестрироваться, но свершилось, одесская тамадея способствовала этому.

----------


## Шкет777

Всем здрасьте!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Шкет777*,
 ООООООООООООО!Какие люди!!!!!!!!!!куда шиншила пропала? я волнуюсь....

----------


## naatta

> куда шиншила пропала? я волнуюсь....


Да я вообще за шиншиллу вся переволновалась!!! :Aga: 
Даже не зная Шкета лично!!!!:eek:
А просто отслеживая вашу встречу в Одессе!!!! :Aga: 
Куда зайца дели???? Ну или крысу????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Куда зайца дели???? Ну или крысу????


да я вообще без руля!
Наташ! я тебе открою страшную тайну! токо ты тсссссссссс!никому, договорились?
я о ней тоже 2 дня назад узнала, в Одессе я о ее присутствии даже не догадывалась...

----------


## Озорная

*KAlinchik*,



> Шкет777,
>  ООООООООООООО!Какие люди!!!!!!!!!!куда шиншила пропала? я волнуюсь....


*naatta*,



> Да я вообще за шиншиллу вся переволновалась!!!
> Даже не зная Шкета лично!!!!
> А просто отслеживая вашу встречу в Одессе!!!!
> Куда зайца дели???? Ну или крысу????


Так, девчонки, я опять все пропустила. Ничо не понимаю!  :Oj:  Обо что речь, об как разговор? Куда мне надо идти? Дайте ссылочку, плз.

----------


## naatta

*Ozornaya*,
 Наташ, смотри фотки с одесской встречи.
Тема "Ах, Одесса, жемчужина у моря..."

----------


## Озорная

*naatta*,



> Наташ, смотри фотки с одесской встречи.
> Тема "Ах, Одесса, жемчужина у моря..."


Натик, спасибки!  :flower: 
Сегодня как раз побывала там. Классные фоты. А, правда, куда шиншилку дели? Хорошенькая такая! Неужто шляпу прогрызла и сбёгла?

----------


## Ларисо4ка

В этом году у меня выпускной 11 класс. Мы "полетим" на воздушном шаре. В прошлом году в инете наткнулась на песню-переделку летчиков, где в ней указаны все учителя. Сейчас, как назло, не могу её найти. ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! Заранее благодарна! :flower:

----------


## Elen2

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Елена.Разрешите к вам присоединиться.Работаю в детском саду музыкальным руководителем,поэтому и информации у меня больше по детским и школьным праздникам(раньше работала в школе), но так же провожу свадьбы , юбилеи и т.д.Подчерпнула у вас много хорошего и полезного материала.Спасибо вам огромное !!!С техникой пытаюсь дружить,я о компьютере, но очень плохо получается.Поэтому могу  отправить либо весь сценарий , либо никак.

----------


## Сильва

*Elen2*, привет!
 Для музруков была отдельная беседка, сейчас её перенесли, где-то поищи на форуме. Там больше по специфике материала. А к нам как ведущая - добро пожаловать! :flower: 
Чтобы учиться компьютеру - иди в тему "А как?", или пиши в "Прошу", подскажем.  :Aga:

----------


## Elen2

Спасибо  за совет,Сильва!Детские праздники меня безусловно интересуют и я туда уже давно заглядываю.Но больше интересует все ,что касается работы ведущей взрослых мероприятий.

----------


## Озорная

*Elen2*,

Привет Лена, присоединяйся! И не стесняйся спрашивать!

----------


## tekira

Здравствуйте, оказывается я давно здесь зарегестрировалась:redface:Но только прошлой ночью познакомилась с сайтом. Очень здесь интересно и полезно. Меня зовут Ира.

----------


## Озорная

*tekira*,

Привет, Ира! Продолжай знакомиться с сайтом и с нами. Расскажи о себе в теме "Кто мы?", она находится в БЕСЕДКЕ.

----------


## Olga_KON

Привет всем обитателям такого интересного и нужного форума. Вот и я не обошла беседку, зашла с вами познакомиться. У вас здесь масса нужной и полезной информации, по мере своих способностей буду, и я с вами делиться. Может я, не все еще обошла разделы, но, к сожалению, увидела, что музыкальный раздел закрыт, очень нужный и интересный был. Я работаю в техникуме провожу на работе вечера для педагогов и вечера с ребятами готовим. Этот сайт для меня кладезь идей и полезной информации.  Кроме этого провожу юбилейные вечера для своих знакомых. Люблю Фотошопить, так что если кто захочет, могу сотворить и для вашим мероприятий что-нибудь.

----------


## Сильва

*Olga_KON*,
 И тебе привет! :flower:

----------


## optimistka17

> Люблю Фотошопить, так что если кто захочет, могу сотворить и для вашим мероприятий что-нибудь.


 *Спасибо* за предложение.. Приятно , когда от новичка сразу же идет такая *позитивная волна*...

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Люблю Фотошопить, так что если кто захочет, могу сотворить и для вашим мероприятий что-нибудь.


 Располагайся поудобнее ! Тебе здесь понравится !
А если любишь фотошопить-это отлично ! 
Не забудь  заглядывать в темку " Документы  для  мероприятий"!:rolleyes:

А  из какого ты города ??? Где обитаешь ???

----------


## Olga_KON

> Располагайся поудобнее ! Тебе здесь понравится !
> А если любишь фотошопить-это отлично ! 
> Не забудь  заглядывать в темку " Документы  для  мероприятий"!:rolleyes:
> 
> А  из какого ты города ??? Где обитаешь ???


Спасибо за радушный прием. В разделе Документы уже была, выложила свои работы. Я и Тихвина, это Ленинградская область. Я тоже думаю, что мне здесь понравится, пока по-крайней мере это так. С большим восторгом на днях листала странички по оформлению зала, золотые руки и участников форума, всегда с большим уважением относилась к тем людям, которые делают что-то с душой и желанием.  :flower:

----------


## Катерина20

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане!!!На форуме зарегестрировалась полгода назад!!!Вступить в диалог никак не решалась!!!Проводить праздники начала совсем не давно,поделиться особо не чем,но есть огромное желание и стремление постичь все тонкости этого не простого ремесла!!!Почитав разделы форума,поняла что здесь собрались интересные люди,я поражаюсь,неиссякаемый источник идей,многому уже у вас научилась,спасибо!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Вступить в диалог никак не решалась!!!Проводить праздники начала совсем не давно,поделиться особо не чем,но есть огромное желание и стремление постичь все тонкости этого не простого ремесла!!!


 Катюша, поверь для общения совсем не так уж и важно сколько ты работаешь... Просто рассказывай как воспринимают те моменты, что ты взяла с Форума твои гости...
 Что тебе как читателю, отчасти как обывателю сразу приглянулось, а что вызывает настороженность...
Уж сколько раз убеждались,что *новички порой рожают такие щедевры,которые старичкам и не снились...*
 А бояться общаться не стоит... Здесь народ если и ругается, то в конце концов все обиды забывает быстро и на Форуме вновь наступает
*МИР,ДРУЖБА,ЖВАЧКА!*:smile:

----------


## Порубовы

> Порубовы,
> 
> Артем и Таня! Ребята! Позвольте с вами поспорить.Это не флуд, а беседа, из которой, я надеюсь, новички вынесут для себя что-то полезное.
> 
> Мы на фрум приходим учиться, делиться, придумывать, совместно творить, в конце концов!
> Для чего?.. да чтоб уйти от банальщины, от надоевших однообразных стихов, посредственных песен-переделок, старых как мир игр и пошлых но, как многие считают, смешных конкурсов.
> Каждый форумчанин, смею так думать, приходит за креативом, новыми идеями, мыслями.
> Каждый хочет стать неповторимым и оригинальным ТАМАДОЙ.
> Ведь никто с этим спорить не будет?..
> ...


думаем, здесь продолжить будет логично.
пусть не флуд, но офтоп так точно - общение не по теме.

новичок выставляет банальный, заезженный сценарий? давайте подумаем для чего: 
1. попросить совета по сценарию? ну тогда новичок напишет, мол посоветуйте что поменять... и тогда все будут советовать
2. чтобы не только читать, но и быть чем то полезным? тогда он действительно не прав. но стоит ли это обсуждать?
вы думаете если мы ему это скажем, то другие не повторят его ошибок? не будет такого. да хоть огромный банер сверху форума подцепить, где ярко-красым будет написано: НЕЛЬЗЯ ПИСАТЬ ТО, ЧТО УЖЕ НАПИСАНО!!!
всё равно будут писать. потому что форумчане бывают разных видов.
кто-то читает, а только потом вступает в беседу, кто-то наоборот - сразу в бой, ничего не прочитав.
и вторые и будут повторять и повторять одно и тоже. потому что и эти ваши посты они пропустят.

повторимся, что по нашему мнению есть два способа борьбы с таким явлением:
1. жёсткое модерирование и чистка форума
2. игнор. 
ну написали повтор, и что? обсуждать это несколько страниц? Проигнорировали такой пост - и он остался один. не проигнорировали - получили несколько десятков сообщений ни о чём. вряд ли от этого форум выиграет

----------


## ruslava

> 2. игнор. 
> ну написали повтор, и что? обсуждать это несколько страниц? Проигнорировали такой пост - и он остался один. не проигнорировали - получили несколько десятков сообщений ни о чём. вряд ли от этого форум выиграет


Поддерживаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## babich

Вы не поверите!!!! Я два года почти читаю форум и не разу не написал!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> не разу не написал!!!!!


написал-написаааал-ВОТ ЭТО СООБЩЕНИЕ...:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от babich
> 
> 
> 				не разу не написал!!!!!
> 
> ...



Да и не только это, а целых три раза раскопки породы вывели на поверхность. :wink: Ну и ладненько, глоток свежего воздуха тоже бывает нужен. А то всё под землёй, да под землёй.... :biggrin: Выходите на солнышко, здесь лучше

----------


## KAlinchik

*babich*,
 судя по аватарке,Вы такой импозантный мужчина!
будем рады общению с Вами!:wink:

----------


## babich

Эх жаль что губы не вертуальные, а таг бы всех девушек и женщин форума расцеловал:smile:

----------


## Касатик

> Эх жаль что губы не вертуальные, а таг бы всех девушек и женщин форума расцеловал


А что мешает сделать так: "kiss"?

----------


## Озорная

*babich*,



> А что мешает сделать так: ""?


*Или так*

[IMG]http://*********ru/708818.gif[/IMG]

----------


## юрик71

*babich*,
может теперь поподробнее о себе?

----------


## koshka2904

Всем здравствуйте, вот с недавнего времени заинтересовалась работой ведущей. Практически полгода "лопачу" и-нет и только-только сейчас Вас нашла! Какие же Вы все молодцы :Ok:  Такие интересные идеи. Вот читаю ваш сайт и просто стыдно станет, если Ваши идеи возьму, а свои не выложу(уже даже есть намёки какие :Blush2:  ). Завтра буду вести свой первый выпускной, волнуюсь, особенно после негативных отзывов ведущих об этом празднике. Но стараюсь и надеюсь всё пройдет хорошо. 
И ещё вопросик, я подписалась на сборник "Чем развлечь гостей", но ужасно боюсь, что б это ни оказалось обманом. Есть среди Вас подписчики этого издания?  
ВСЕМ УДАЧИ!!!  :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*koshka2904*,




> Практически полгода "лопачу" и-нет и только-только сейчас Вас нашла! Какие же Вы все молодцы Такие интересные идеи. Вот читаю ваш сайт и просто стыдно станет, если Ваши идеи возьму, а свои не выложу(уже даже есть намёки какие ). Завтра буду вести свой первый выпускной, волнуюсь, особенно после негативных отзывов ведущих об этом празднике. Но стараюсь и надеюсь всё пройдет хорошо.


Это здОрово, что нас нашла!  :Ok:  Новичкам здесь всегда рады!
Для начала, сходи, плз, в тему "Кто мы?" в Беседке, представься, напиши о себе и вливайся в наш дружный коллектив. И имя свое не забудь в подписи или под ником поставить, а то, сразу всех трудно запомнить.  :Aga: 
А по поводу твоего завтрашнего дебюта - не волнуйся, все будет хорошо!!! Желаю тебе удачи и уверенности в себе!  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> ещё вопросик, я подписалась на сборник "Чем развлечь гостей", но ужасно боюсь, что б это ни оказалось обманом. Есть среди Вас подписчики этого издания?


Это не обман, по мне так это отстой... Кто ж напечатает что то хорошее... только отработку поместят..

----------


## koshka2904

Да вот и я думала стоит или нет, решила попробовать, заказала 3 номера: получу, посмотрю, решу:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> я подписалась на сборник "Чем развлечь гостей",


я вообще-то тоже подумывала подписаться....

----------


## koshka2904

Я в июле должна буду получить первый номер, но я так поняла, что раньше 15, а то и 20 числа его ждать бесполезно. Но как только получу, напишу о нем

----------


## Рамоновна

Выписываю сборник с 2006 года. В каждом номере есть материал для юбилеев и свадеб, много песен-переделок. Игры- так себе. Есть театры-экспромты. Есть материал к профессиональным и календарным праздникам. Кричалки для взрослых и детей, материал на корпоративы. Много материала для детей. НО: ВСЕ ТРЕБУЕТ ПЕРЕОСМЫСЛЕНИЯ И ДОРАБОТКИ. Попадаются хорошие идеи.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Где встречаются степи с лесами,
Где звенят ковыли- только тронь,
Средь озер с голубыми глазами
Есть поселок с названьем РАМОНЬ...

А я- соответственно- РАМОНОВНА! Приветствую всех форумчан: :smile:зажигательных,  :Vah: веселых, :rolleyes:мудрых, :wink:отзывчивых, kukuкреативных! :Ok: 

Мое знакомство с форумом пошло как-то задом-наперед: несколько лет варилась в собственном соку, нашла форум, зашла, почитала, выложила свои идеи и сценарии, и только теперь- в БЕСЕДКЕ. Интересно-о-о-о!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> И ещё вопросик, я подписалась на сборник "Чем развлечь гостей", но ужасно боюсь, что б это ни оказалось обманом. Есть среди Вас подписчики этого издания?


Я выписывала, пока на форум не попала. Что могу сказать. Очень разные номера бывают. Иногда пролистаешь - и в сторону. Иногда 2-3 вещички приглядишь. Зря Ильич про отстой. Например, всем полюбившийся Дядя Паша из этого журнала

----------


## optimistka17

> Да вот и я думала стоит или нет, решила попробовать, заказала 3 номера: получу, посмотрю, решу


 Я выписала номер 12 за 2008 год. До сих пор не получила. :wink:На почте недоуменно поводят плечами
 А когда была в Москве на Форуме , то купила там третий номер за 2009 год у Оксаны Ожогиной... Почитала, полистала.В целом впечатление хорошее.
 Пожалуй ,не прочь иметь и подписку... Вот только обойтись без услуг нашей горе- почты. 
А кто что знает о звковом приложении этого журнала? Так называемые "*звуки праздника?*"

----------


## Курица

> А кто что знает о звковом приложении этого журнала? Так называемые "звуки праздника?"


*  CD "Звуки праздника"* - это периодическое электронное издание на компакт-диске, приложение к сборнику "Чем развлечь гостей". Каждый компакт-диск "Звуки праздника" содержит всё для звукового сопровождения семейных, школьных, профессиональных, народных и календарных праздников, свадеб и юбилеев: песни, минусовки, фоны, музыкальные игры, сказки, сценки, танцы, заставки, отбивки, шумы, ноты, тексты и т.д. 
ДЛЯ ПРИМЕРА-СОДЕРЖАНИЕ ОДНОГО ИЗ ДИСКОВ - СМ. ТУТ:
http://musik-koenig.narod.ru/st/3.html
И ЕЩЕ ОДНОГО
http://musik-koenig.narod.ru/st/10.html

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А вот Звуки праздника я 3 первых диска получила - больше не хочу. Фигня.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Вот только обойтись без услуг нашей горе- почты.


Петровна наша через интернет вроде получает. Спросите у неё!

----------


## optimistka17

> Петровна наша через интернет вроде получает. Спросите у неё!


 Так *скупой платит дважды* 
Через инет мне ссылочку давала Наташа Орбита
 Да я решила, что через почту дешевле будет
 Хорошо хоть только на один номер подписалась и деньги выбросила...

----------


## KAlinchik

> Через инет мне ссылочку давала Наташа Орбита


Люд, кинь мне,пожалуйста, я попробую через инет...

----------


## maxcimum

Я тоже давно выписываю сбоник. Готового не взяла ни разу. Зато идеи, которые развиваю по своему усмотрению нахожу часто. "Звуки праздника" перестала выписывать. Подписалась на DVD, но ни одного не посмотрела почему-то )))

----------


## koshka2904

> Через инет мне ссылочку давала Наташа Орбита


и мне бросте, пожалуйста.

----------


## optimistka17

> Люд, кинь мне,пожалуйста, я попробую через инет...





> и мне бросте, пожалуйста.


 Да было это с год назад Ссылку не сохранила,потому как не пользовалась...

----------


## koshka2904

Оч. жаль:frown:
А я вот через недельку пойду на почту спрашивать сборник, надеюсь повезет:biggrin:

----------


## Djazi

> Люд, кинь мне,пожалуйста, я попробую через инет...


Я правда не Люда, но вот дам ссылочку:
http://party-games.zaural.ru/sbornik/order.html
http://party-games.zaural.ru/
Я выписывала сборник по почте на полгода. Получила  6 номеров, но ни одну идею не использовала. Пока за ненадобностью. А чего-то такого, чтобы ... Ах и УХ... я там не нашла. Но всё равно хотела подписаться ещё на полгода. Но на почте очень подорожала подписка. Если за первое полугодие  я платила около 250 рублей, то на второе уже больше четырёх сотен. И не стала подписываться я на него. А  через интернет подписка дороже чем по почте выходит.

----------


## tatusya

> я вообще-то тоже подумывала подписаться....


Девочки, оформила подписку на пол-года (98 грн)на 2009 год 1 полугодие. Ни одного номера еще не увидела. На второе полугодие не подписалась. Нет смысла. Вот если бы кто-то из форумчан скидывал этот журнал- была бы очень благодарна. Больше с почтой связываться не буду.

----------


## Алексей Гаврилов

Я все понял!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## tataluna

Я выписываю этот журнал третий год, ради общего озакомления и расширения кругозора, конкретики там конечно мало,но кое что можно применить:smile:
выписывала диск "звуки праздника" в нём есть архивы журнала 2 номера, подскажите в какой теме могу выложить:smile:
Я уже обращалась в редакцию с просьбой издавать журнал в электронном виде, для ведущих это очень удобно, не надо весь текст набирать, пока молчек,
 можно конечно тему открыть под названием "статьи из журнала ЧРГ" но права журнала мы этим не нарушим?

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
вот архив журнала в формате ворд № 3 и 4 за 1997год
http://narod.ru/disk/11240743000/Gosti1997-3.doc.html
http://narod.ru/disk/11240760000/Gosti1997-4.doc.html

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
http://narod.ru/disk/11241279000/Gos...%202).doc.html
http://narod.ru/disk/11241304000/Gos...%202).doc.html

----------


## насима

Здравствуйте! Я вот неделю как здесь, пока присматривалась, читаю и удивляюсь, какие талантливые люди. я благодарна создателю форума. я для себя много материалов нашла, я благодарю всех, низкий вам поклон и здоровья вам!

----------


## ajnbybz

Привет всем! Я на форуме тоже недавно, но уже столько полезного почерпнула. Классный форум. Всем спасибо за интересные сценарии, особенно свадьбы!!!  :Ok: :smile:
Да кстате про журнал, вначале его существования он был намного интереснее, а сейчас много повтора. Во многих журналах книгах встречаю тоже самое. Ну всёравно пользуюсь, выписываем его в РДК уже 10 лет.

----------


## Касатик

*насима*,
*ajnbybz*,
 Здравствуйте, не ошибусь, если скажу : девочки?:smile: Добро пожаловать! :flower:  Жаль, что имена свои не указали - не знаешь как обратиться! :Aga: 
Приятного и полезного вам общения на страницах Форума!

----------


## optimistka17

*насима*!
Найди-ка время сходить в тему "Кто мы" и рассказать о себе.. И постарайся поставить в автоподпись своё имя, чтоб было понятно, с кем общаемся...

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Девочки, оформила подписку на пол-года (98 грн)на 2009 год 1 полугодие. Ни одного номера еще не увидела. На второе полугодие не подписалась. Нет смысла. Вот если бы кто-то из форумчан скидывал этот журнал- была бы очень благодарна. Больше с почтой связываться не буду.


Не надо на полгода оформлять, я уже 4 года выписываю наложенным платежём, каждый месяц, без задержек! Только цена каждого номера растёт. Я тут попыталась скидывать. Времени очень много уходит.... Жалко... Времени...

----------


## optimistka17

Наташа недавно первые три номера получила
 Так что с журналом все не так уж безнадежно

----------


## swinging

*ajnbybz*,
 А какое отношение ты имеешь к преподобной Фотинии? Уж не Светлана ли часом тебя зовут?

Удачи!

----------


## Анннюта

Здравствуйте многоуважаемые!
Однажды  мне посчастливилось попасть на этот дивный сайт.
Работаю в культурно-досуговом центре, учусь творить чудеса и дарить людям праздники. Достойные и интересные. 
 Хочется верить, что что-то из меня да получится.
Давно хотела сказать вам всем  спасибо. Сижу и периодически читаю темы форума- а прочитано до стыдного мало, но.....
Знаете...  Почувствовала  словно попала в большую семью, где старшие  воспитывают младших - где-то оберегая, где то лишний раз и подзатыльник дадут - мол куда глаза твои дивные глядели, чем  мозги  - шуршалки думали....ну а совсем старшие посетуют - мол что ж вы малышей так.... сами такими же росли..мол подрастут - сами гордится будете. :Ok: 
Пока читала - многих в лицо  запомнила - добрые , яркие, умные и обятельнейшие женщины э не менее талантливые и обаятельные мужчины.
Читаешь - и умнеешь.... Чес слово.  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 
Возьмите в семью! Уж больно по-домашнему у вас тут.
Обещаю учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться.... ну как завещано....а если мои щеначьи восторги не в той теме, так это....не   корите строго.... и за уши если можно не дерите... музыкальные ж.. :Oj:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Анннюта*, и все новички: 
 :smile: :flower:  принимаем!  :Aga:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Возьмите в семью! Уж больно по-домашнему у вас тут


располагайся, Анюта! :flower: 
привет всем вновьвливающимся новичкам!

----------


## Курица

> Возьмите в семью! Уж больно по-домашнему у вас тут.


милости просим, проходи, располагайся, однако, январский подснежничек у нас расцвел!!!!!!МАлАцца, что на поверхность выходишь, Анечка, слог красивый, ум быстрый, образование подходящее, голова  светлая, мысли правильные:


> учусь творить чудеса и дарить людям праздники. Достойные и интересные.


Отписывайся ТАпЕрИчА почаще, как живешь, что можешь-ежели, конечно, желание появится...А хочешь-давай дружить-семьями, городами. праздниками...:wink: :flower: 

Родом -то откудова будешь, в каком селе-городе-мегаполисе живешь-трудишься-подрабатываешь???

----------


## Shusteer

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!В третий раз пытаюсь прорваться на этот замечательный форум и влиться в ваш дружный коллектив! Никак не получалось до этого дня. Уж я и зарегистрировалась вроде...а этот бессердечный комп всё запрашивал ещё какую-то "авторизацию"! Вобщем, я как та лиса у винограда, второй месяц вокруг вашего форума ходила и никак не могу сюда попасть, что бы высказать свою признательность в адрес каждого из вас, поделиться некоторыми своими идеями и наработками..О себе-зовут Ольга,по образованию педагог,но праздниками занимаюсь с 1995 года..и это наверное самое главное в моей жизни...Если у Вас ещё есть местечко...можно к Вам???

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Shusteer*,
Ну вот ты прорвалась! Поздравляю! Милости просим.:smile:

----------


## Shusteer

Ирина, спасибо Вам огромное... :flower:  В новой редакции Форума это стало намнго проще, ну..и... :rolleyes: пойду сразу в юбилеи выложу одну идею, которую можно применить на деле.

----------


## Касатик

> ...Если у Вас ещё есть местечко...можно к Вам???


Конечно, можно! Добро пожаловать, землячка! :flower:  Я сюда тоже пробивалась  около трёх месяцев, так что ситуация знакомая! :Aga:  располагайся, осваивайся, здесь ты сможешь найти ВСЕ, что тебя интересует :Aga:  в профессиональном плане и для душииииииииии пообщаться можно с большим удовольствием! :Aga:  Здесь очень-очень много отзывчивых, внимательных и, просто, милых людей!:rolleyes: Ты незря прорывалась!:smile: Удачи и приятного общения!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А как звать-величать - нигде не указала!:frown:

----------


## Курица

*Shusteer*,
Здравствуйте, Ольга (по образованию педагог)=коллега, а также землячка (Сев.Зап. ФО) - конкретнее откуда-скажите, пожалуйста???Если не военная тайна?:wink:



> Здесь очень-очень много отзывчивых, внимательных и, просто, милых людей!


Я тоже так, как Наташа, думаю! Тебя нам не хватало, правда, с 




> некоторыми своими идеями и наработками.


Милости просим! :flower:

----------


## Shusteer

Я из маленького городка Сосногорска Республики Коми.В роли ведущей первый раз попробовала себя после того как устала смотреть на "неорганизованные" свадьбы-юбилеи на котрых выступала вместе с муз.группой в качестве солистки....Ну и всё, как говориться-попала...в следующем году буду отмечать 15-летний юбилей творческой деятельности. Путешествуя по Форуму поняла, что ценные творческие мысли и идеи родятся где-то выше нашего разума и, уже потом, вкладываются в головы отчаянных фаназёров типа Вас всех, здесь присутствующих..уж очень много "свои" идей нашла на Форуме, когда заглянула сюда первый раз...Теперь придётся попыхтеть "изобретая велосипед", что бы не остаться в стороне от совместного творческого процесса...Ещё раз спасибо всем за доброжелательный приём!!! :Aga:  :flower:   :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Здравствуйте, Наталья! Меня зовут Ольга Вострикова, для друзей Шустрик, потому, что долгое время работала аниматором для детей под этим именем.Мы с Вами земляки оказывается, здорово! А Вы откуда? Я сосногорчанка, но работаю в Ухте. Хотя есть большое желание расширить географию...

----------


## Касатик

> Меня зовут Ольга Вострикова, для друзей Шустрик


Как здорово, Оль, ничего, что я на "ты" сразу?!:wink:
А Шустрик - мне нравится! :Aga:  Олечка богат и могуч Северо Запад России - я из Вологды, в Ухте не была ни разу, но много слышала!!! Рада знакомству! Ну, С Богом, приступай! :Aga:  По пивку? За встречу?! :br:

----------


## optimistka17

> долгое время работала аниматором для детей


 А как же детки сейчас без Шустрика? Не тоскуют?
 А если серьезно- я всегда как-то по особенному радуюсь, когда на Форуме появляются люди, занимающиеся проведением *детских* праздников...
 Так что - большой тебе привет!!!!!!!

----------


## Shusteer

Спасибо, Людмила за добрые слова... :flower: , а на счёт "не скучают ли дети без Шустрика"..возможно, но Шустрик был в паре с Бусинкой, а моя партнёрша и подруга Бусинка (профессиональная актриса и профессиональный режиссёр) ушла в затяжной декрет-у них с мужем в июле на свет появился уже четвёртый ребёнок, поэтому у меня простой в этой части работы получился,...а с другими как-то не так... нет "чувства плеча".

----------


## Анннюта

> милости просим, проходи, располагайся, однако, январский подснежничек у нас расцвел!!!!!!МАлАцца, что на поверхность выходишь, Анечка, слог красивый, ум быстрый, образование подходящее, голова  светлая, мысли правильные:
> 
> Отписывайся ТАпЕрИчА почаще, как живешь, что можешь-ежели, конечно, желание появится...А хочешь-давай дружить-семьями, городами. праздниками...:wink:
> 
> Родом -то откудова будешь, в каком селе-городе-мегаполисе живешь-трудишься-подрабатываешь???




Спасибо! 
 Захвалили!
Приняли!

 Вообще работаю в культурно-досуговом центре в Московской области, г. ВОскресенск, деревенька Чемодурово.

Завтра работаю  не знаю как правильнее определить - радиооператором- диджеем...
Юбилей 50 лет женщине. Можно сказать первый раз. Хчется сделать все  достойно. Всю голову изломала что на дискотеке включать. 
А еще нарезки  сделали из всевозможных песен о Дне Рождении. и в начале после основных так сказать гостей  будем пускать после тоста такие маленькие заставочки.  Потом расскажу что получилось, только  куда отписываться в какую тему чтобы  уважаемые администраторы- модераторы  маленького чертенка против шерстки непогладили. :rolleyes:

----------


## maknata

> только куда отписываться в какую тему чтобы уважаемые администраторы- модераторы маленького чертенка против шерстки непогладили.


Анют, у нас есть тема - Отчёты о проведённых мероприятиях, в "Беседке, чуток выше есть подраздел - Отчёты(Рядом с Тамадеями), там и тема находистя

----------


## Анннюта

> Анют, у нас есть тема - Отчёты о проведённых мероприятиях, в "Беседке, чуток выше есть подраздел - Отчёты(Рядом с Тамадеями), там и тема находистя



СПасибо за подсказку!!!!
Всем дня удачного! 
Обещаю рассказать.. 

Правда поскольку всего лишь радисткой Кэт буду  все не расскажу. :rolleyes: Часть  будет на улице происходить

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Спасибо, Людмила за добрые слова..., а на счёт "не скучают ли дети без Шустрика"..возможно, но Шустрик был в паре с Бусинкой, а моя партнёрша и подруга Бусинка (профессиональная актриса и профессиональный режиссёр) ушла в затяжной декрет-у них с мужем в июле на свет появился уже четвёртый ребёнок, поэтому у меня простой в этой части работы получился,...а с другими как-то не так... нет "чувства плеча".


Ольга! 
Я вас так понимаю! :flower: 
 Сама работала на детских праздниках не так часто, но в свое время  пару лет работали игровые программы для детей на праздниках сел и деревень нашего района. Так важно это самое " чувство плеча".. Без него  работать невозможно. И даже если  вроде и хорошо программа проходит остается маленькое чувство  как блы выразиться - недовольности что ли... Без плеча- душевности не хватает да и уверенности с ним намного больше. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> только куда отписываться в какую тему чтобы уважаемые администраторы- модераторы маленького чертенка против шерстки непогладили.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127960

----------


## Shusteer

*Анннюта*,
Удачи, Анечка:smile:! И что бы всё прошло на клёвой волне! :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

> ajnbybz,
> А какое отношение ты имеешь к преподобной Фотинии? Уж не Светлана ли часом тебя зовут?


Саша,какое загадочное сообщение!!! Меня распирает любопытство!

----------


## ajnbybz

Ребята какие вы интересные, я уже там была на стр.200 можно про меня почитать . Меня Лена  :Oj:  зовут. Все БОЛЬШОЙ ПРИВЕТ ВОТ!!!

----------


## swinging

> Саша,какое загадочное сообщение!!! Меня распирает любопытство!


Что ж тут загадочного? Хотя впрочем, я любил в детстве логические загадки решать. В "Науке и жизни" и так сборники покупал. К чему это я выхваляюсь? Набери ник (теперь уже Лены) в русской раскладке клавиатуры.
ajnbybz - фотиния
 Преподобную Фотинию звали Светланой.
Вот и всё.

Удачи!

----------


## ajnbybz

Фотиния, это просто логин такой, коллега подсказала больше никак немогла зарегистрироваться как не пыталась, вот. А фотиния сразу без проблем.

----------


## Irina_Aksyutina

Здравствуйте всем!!!:smile: Я из Самары. Работаю в Спортивном комплексе. Поэтому провожу много мероприятий с спортивной тематикой. В спорткомплексе есть кафе, здесь провожу юбилеи, различные детские праздники. Склоняют вести свадьбы, пока боюсь :Tu: .Огромное всем спасибо за кладезь информации!!! Надеюсь на сотрудничество.Освоюсь немного выложу сценарии, спрашивайте с удовольствием поделюсь опытом :Aga: !

----------


## -Anna-

приииииииииииииииииииииииииивеееееееееет :D :biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*Irina_Aksyutina*,



> Склоняют вести свадьбы, пока боюсь


Не боись! все по началу боятся. А потом за уши не оторвёшь от этого!:biggrin: (сама на себе прошла все эти этапы).

----------


## WK

"Сообщение от РОМАН КАСИМОВ 
По большому счёту поучиться здесь нечему но занятно присутствовать!"
А, я думаю, что самолюбование и подобные синонимы часто сопровождают заурядностей и как правило выскочек------ЭТО нсчет РОМАНА КАСЫМОВА!
Не общаясь лично с человеком, очень просто быть оппонентом, особенно на форуме... Привнеси сам, что либо оригинальное, что бы форум стал еще интереснее, да прояви сопричастность к общему делу и очевидно вам поставят только плюсы!!! Сожалею, что очень редко захожу на форум.А, так хочется присутствовать и общаться. Владимир Киселев, ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ. стаж звукорежессера 27 лет, а на ниве праздников - более 15 лет. Уж, я то повидал ведущих мужск. пола. Да действительно ОНИ ЕСТЬ, но и есть действительно ТАМАДЕССЫ!!!!, с большой буквы. на этом пока -ВСЕМ УДАЧИ!!! Вижу что не совсем в тему попал. со 2 стр на 42, но я за нормальное общение!

----------


## Irina_Aksyutina

> *Irina_Aksyutina*,
> 
> 
> Не боись! все по началу боятся. А потом за уши не оторвёшь от этого!:biggrin: (сама на себе прошла все эти этапы).


Спасибо за поддержку!!!! :flower:

----------


## yz

Здравствуйте!!!Мое имя Светлана. Проведением свадеб занимаюсь всего то 4 года. Ваш форум знаю давно, поэтому сразу хочу выразить благодарность всем Вам, за все то, что я здесь смогла узнать. СПАСИБО ВАМ, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ! С некоторыми Вашими форумчанами знакома в реале. Начать общаться здесь, все не хватало смелости, но теперь уже деваться некуда, потому что очень хочется поехать на  Тамадею 2010! Видела фото и видео отчет об этой поездки призедента нашего клуба Тамада плюс, а потом еще и побывала на Первом Международном форуме Ведущих и теперь жизни без таких встреч не представляю!!!! Возьмите меня :smile:, пожалуйста в свою огромную, веселую и замечательную компанию !!!!!!

----------


## maknata

*yz*,
 Берём с удовольствием! Так как мы дружим не только форумами, но и в реале! :Aga:  Я теперь тоже лично знакома с Элеонорой - и я её просто абажаю!!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Возьмите меня


Ну прям как Елена Воробей...
 Возь-ми-те ме- ня....:smile:
Да какие сомнения! ?
Да здравствует дружба коллектива Тамада + и Ин-ку.!

----------


## Ильич

На Тамаде плюс уже минус 2. Шоумаму к себе в омут креатива затянули, вот и игрек зет нарисовалась... Гюльчатай открой личико.....

----------


## shoymama

*yz*,
Светик, привет, поставь имя в подписи о мордаху уже вставляй! Она у тебя симпатёвая! 
[img]http://s.******info/1283ba96bc30a974a51de3d03576ac12.gif[/img]

----------


## RitkaMargaritka

Всем ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!Меня зовут Маргарита,я также,екак и Светуля,с дружественного сайта ТАМАДА ПЛЮС.Со многими успела познакомится на Международном Форуме.С удовольствием пообщалась бы с коллегами как здесь,в виртуале,так и в реале- собираюсь поехать в Питер. :flower: 
Фотографию свою никак не могу загрузить.Олечка,шоу-мама,помоги! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Вроде с фотографией справилась....Большой привет Людмиле Оптимистке,Ольге и Януське из Мурманска,Инночке из Питера...Самые приятные впечатления от знакомства. :flower:

----------


## shoymama

Рита! Привет!

[img]http://s.******info/68839bd7a8b95bf1f43b0136f8189def.gif[/img]

----------


## yz

Спасибо за теплый прием!!!!! :flower: 
Оль, ну ты же знаешь, без твоей помощи меня не увидят, помоги ПЖЛ!

----------


## АлександрТ

Здравствуйте ! Вкратце просмотрел Ваш форум. поражает огромный объем информации, нужной и полезной. Рад знакомству с такими общительными и хорошими людьми, надеюсь поучиться здесь Вашему мастерству !

----------


## Irishka

*АлександрТ*,
 Молодец, Александр! Не успел зарегистрироваться на нашем форуме, как тут же и в этой теме! Продожай в том же духе, а то некоторые сначала учатся молча здесь мастерству а потом...

----------


## Сильва

*АлександрТ*,
 Следующий шаг - в тему "Кто мы".:biggrin: Рады прибывшим из сурового сибирского края, разрастается диаспора. :Oj:

----------


## Алексей Гаврилов

мы здесь все-открыты и доброжелательны:rolleyes:

----------


## Сильва

*Алексей Гаврилов*,
 Насчёт "открыты и доброжелательны" - это ты о себе?!!!

Регистрация
    26.04.2009
Всего сообщений
    3


Есть шанс всё исправить!:smile:

----------


## АлександрТ

Спасибо всем на добром слове ! Обязательно отпишусь и там !!!

----------


## Ясмин

Добрый день, форумчане! :smile: Принимаете в свои ряды? Меня зовут Ася. Многие меня уже знают по форуму вечеринок, по форуму Тамада-плюс, по тамадинским группам на Одноклассниках. Прочитала на Тамаде-плюс о предстоящем событии в Питере. И есть огромное желание к вам присоединиться. :rolleyes:

----------


## skomorox

*Ясмин*,

Ася!  :Ok: Ты чего так долго собиралась сюда?:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Ясмин*,
 Ася! Привет!
рада видеть! :flower:

----------


## xuxusha

всем привет...не новичок,но тут ни разу не появлялась...

----------


## Тасья

Господа, форумчане, здравствуйте всем! Меня зовут Наталья, а называют Тасья...
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Рада, что нашла вас! Добрые люди подсказали этот сайт и просто прет из меня, хочется всем, спасибо сказать! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Готова проставляться и вливаться в ваши ряды! Если, конечно, не прогоните?!
Праздниками, самостоятельно, занимаюсь не так давно, всего год, многого не умею, так чуть-чуть, но очень хочу всему научиться.....   
12 лет проработала в Казино, и игры там немного другие - азартные, но одно другому не мешает, тем более, что как всем известно, Казино позакрывали....
Все работы хороши, а жизнь заставила, так и снегурочкой нарядилась!
Что такое Казино? Это разнообразие игр, за участие в которых, приходится платить огромные деньги! Это то заведение, в котором просто необходимо создавать атмосферу праздника и роскоши. Видела очень много разнообразных программ, многие из них, придумывали сами, банкеты, фуршеты, розыгрыши, лотереи... 
В общем, на праздники смотрела долго, и жить без них не могу! Чем собственно теперь и занимаюсь, с огромным удовольствием! 
Всем кому нужно придумать картежные конкурсы, обращайтесь, чем смогу, тем помогу! 
Очень расчитываю на вашу моральную поддержку, в моих начинаниях!
Хотя по немногу почитывая форум, сравниваю себя, и не такой то я уж и новичек, как кажется..... Сочинять умею, вокальную программу веду, костюмы шью сама...
Буду счастлива, если примите меня в свои ряды! 
Обещаю, быть активистом!
С вами стану я, тамадистом! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## Исая

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Меня зовут Ирина. По образованию медсестра, работаю в школе. Зарегистрировалась на форуме давно и абсолютно случайно. Готовилась к Дню рождения дочери и случайно напала. Праздники проводила всегда только для своих домочадцев, да и в компании друзей проводила конкурсы иногда. Но вот племянница собралась замуж и попросила провести ей это торжество. Сначала испугалась я такого доверия, а потом решилась! Все идеи для проведения праздника были взяты с форума, за что ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всем-всем-всем!!! После этого мероприятия ( а было это в августе этого года) меня стали приглашать в качестве ведущей. Так что я только учусь, но уже "заразилась" этой "болезнью" и мне это очень нравится!!! Очень хочется влиться в ваши ряды! Я немного дружу с фотошопом, поэтому надеюсь быть полезной. Постараюсь сразу же выложить в соответствующей теме некоторые свои идеи. Надеюсь на дружбу!!!

----------


## Тасья

[IMG]http://*********org/57809m.jpg[/IMG]
Привет! Угощайся! :Pivo:

----------


## Исая

Спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Ponj29

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, бестолковой, как отправить личное сообщение. Набрано сообщение, выбран адресат, а дальше? Где та волшебная кнопочка? Устала набирать одно и тоже сообщение!!! Не отправляетсяkuku:eek:

----------


## Курица

> ! Подскажите, бестолковой, как отправить личное сообщение.


Лена, может -ты не так делаешь?
1.выбери того, КОМУ хочешь послать сообщение-найди его АВУ(аватар)
2.под ИМЕНЕМ над фото разгляди маленький треугольник-нажми на него
3.
выпадет менюшка-выбери Отправить личное сообщение
4.появится окно-это уже как раз письмо с адресом того чела, с заголовком(его обяз.пиши-любой-хоть ПРИВЕТ!) и чистым листом для письма. 
5.Вот туда текст и вписывай, а вписав -
6. ЖМИ:Отправить. И будет тебе счастье! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Ponj29*,
Лена, ты же мне вчера отправляла сообщение. Я всё получила и ответила. Почему сегодня у тебя не получается?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Ponj29*,
возле ника треугольник. кликай на него выбираешь -*отправить личное сообщение*
попадаешь на страничку: *отправить личное сообщение.*
 там пишешь заголовок, потом свое письмо и нажимаешь: *создать сообщение*
Ифффсе :Aga:  Удачи

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*
ну вот....:biggrin: тебе все уже разжевали

----------


## Ponj29

*Курица*,
*VETER NAMERENJA*,
Все так и делала, а вчера отправила с "перепугу", просто нажимала на все и получилось.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*senovaoxana*,



> нажимаешь: создать сообщение
> Ифффсе Удачи


Так вот "где собака порылась"!!! Спасибо большое!! Сообщение отправилось в путь!!

----------


## Озорная

*Ponj29*,

Лена, куда УШИ делись????????? :Dntknw:  :biggrin: Сразу тебя и не признала....... :Derisive:

----------


## Ponj29

*Ozornaya*,
Все на аватарах такие приличные, а я как "Чебурашка чебоксарский"!! Но если будете настаивать, верну!! :Aga:

----------


## Анжелла

> Все на аватарах такие приличные, а я как "Чебурашка чебоксарский"!! Но если будете настаивать, верну!!


ДА нет не стоит...:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Я сперва когда увидала, думала, что Наташа Озорная фоту сменила, вы похожи чем то. :Aga:

----------


## ЯАлекс

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Александр. Случайно нашел этот форум. Правда  пока не понял,  почему мужчин ведущих здесь очень мало. Или я просто не сориентировался кто есть кто . Про себя - опыт работы ведущим более 6 лет свадьбы, корпораты, детские праздники и т.д. Прошу принять в вашу компанию )))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
И еще вопрос ( не знаю здесь ли его задавать надо) вот написал сообщение , а фото рядом с ником не появилось. Кто может подсказать почему или где прочитать об этом?

----------


## Инна Р.

Привет землякам! Что б вставить фото - надо вверху найти: мой кабинет, нажать на него , там сбоку найти - загрузить аватор. нажать на него и выбрать фото. потом нажать - сохранить.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Спасибо, сейчас так и сделаю

----------


## Анжелла

> Правда пока не понял, почему мужчин ведущих здесь очень мало.


Есть у нас мужчины, но из-за натиска женской любви к ним, не многие могут тут остаться... :Aga:  Алекс, заходи и ты все поймешь, что к чему,немного привыкнув ко всем особенностям нашего Форума. :flower:

----------


## ЯАлекс

Ежик, а Вы тоже из Питера?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Есть у нас мужчины, но из-за натиска женской любви к ним, не многие могут тут остаться... Алекс, заходи и ты все поймешь, что к чему,немного привыкнув ко всем особенностям нашего Форума.


Заинтриговали....

----------


## Анжелла

> Заинтриговали....


У нас общение на "ТЫ". Непрописанное правило форума.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Понял, Исправлюсь:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

Алекс, а мы надеялись на фото. Так человек лучше принимается и воспринимается. Ведь в профиль не все заходят.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Подскажите, а как фото с сообщения загружать, хочу немного показать что и как я делаю

----------


## Инна Р.

В окошке с сообщениями нажимаешь на разноцветную карточку - грузишь туда фотку. Потом копируешь вторую ссылку и ссылку выставляешь в сообщение. Только пиши в нужных темах и фотки там же ставь.  :Oj:

----------


## Ильич

*ЯАлекс*,
 О.... мужик... Алекс Питерский..
Мужик , ты надолго?
Если надолго давай наливай и ничему не удивляйся.....

----------


## ЯАлекс

> В окошке с сообщениями нажимаешь на разноцветную карточку - грузишь туда фотку. Потом копируешь вторую ссылку и ссылку выставляешь в сообщение. Только пиши в нужных темах и фотки там же ставь.


"разноцветную карточку"- не могу найти , это когда я нажал "ответить в теме" иконки наверху?, или где то в другом месте

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> *ЯАлекс*,
> Мужик , ты надолго?
> Если надолго давай наливай и ничему не удивляйся.....


 О О О О наконец и тяжелая артиллерия подтянулась

А что мужики здесь долго не живут

----------


## Инна Р.

Нет. Внизу темы-  окошко для быстрого ответа. В окошке,  - вверху этого окошка значки - восьмой  по счету - разноцветная карточка-симка - дискетка  типа (не знаю, как правильно её обозвать). Вот на нее и жми.

----------


## ЯАлекс

Спасибо, получилось.
А как вставить фотографию сразу, а не ссылку на нее

----------


## Инна Р.

Ты выставляешь ссылку - а тут появится фотография! :Aga:

----------


## ЯАлекс

Я выставил ссылку и у меня так и отображается ссылка - посмотри  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=123781

----------


## Инна Р.

Там несколько ссылок.  Нужно ту, где написано - для форумов. И ссылку ты выставил совсем не от туда, а от нашего форума. . Нужна ссылка с сервисов фотографий.   http://*********ru/ - он выглядит вот так. Попадаешь туда нажав на значек, о котором я тебе писала. туда и фото грузишь. берешь там ссылку и её вставляешь сюда, на форум. Ссылка будет вроде 2 по счету. Ищи. Попробуй загрузить с моей ссылки пока. Посмотри в адресной строке на значак - как он выглядит.

----------


## ЯАлекс

[IMG]http://*********org/48273m.jpg[/IMG]

Ежик спасибо за подробную инструкцию, сейчас попробую

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Прошу прощения, что провожу опыты в этой теме, просто не знаю как удалить сообщение,  учусь пользоваться форумом

----------


## Озорная

*ЯАлекс*,




> просто не знаю как удалить сообщение


Свое сообщение можно удалить в течение нескольких минут после создания. Около кнопки СПАСИБО будет еще кнопка УДАЛИТЬ СООБЩЕНИЕ, на нее жмешь и.... никто ничего не увидит....:biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ozornaya*,
 Наташа, у него возле своего сообщения не будет кнопки- Спасибо. :biggrin: Там будет кнопка  Правка. Там и можно удалить.  :Vah:

----------


## Озорная

*Ёжик*, Иннуся,

пардон, зарапортавалась,....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## ЯАлекс

ок, спасибо за подсказку

----------


## ЯАлекс

Еще вопрос старожилам, а как удобнее работать с разными разделами , вы все время все просматриваете или все же есть более удобный способ, а то я вот например где-то фото разместил, у меня про него спрашивают, а я об этом узнаю только тогда, когда снова зайду в этот раздел наверное есть более удобный способ  подскажите какой буду очень признателен

----------


## Озорная

*ЯАлекс*, 
Саша, отслеживать свои сообщения можно через МОЙ КАБИНЕТ, если сделаешь подписку на интересующую тебя тему. Заходишь в эту тему, сверху страницы, прямо над постами, есть надпись ОПЦИИ ТЕМЫ, там жмешь на  строчку ПОДПИСАТЬСЯ НА ЭТУ ТЕМУ. После этого в твоем КАБИНЕТЕ она будет отображаться. Слева на пиктограммках ты увидишь стрелочку вниз, если ты отвечал в этой теме и вспывающую дату последнего твоего сообщения.

Лично я делаю так. Может кто-то другим способом. 

"Старшие" товариСЧи меня поправят, если я что-то опять не так написала )))))))
Дерзай!!!

----------


## ЯАлекс

ок спасибо попробую

----------


## MILMA

Всем доброго времени суток!  :flower: 
Я бывшая артистка балета. Сейчас уже месяц-руководитель образцового коллектива.  :Aga:

----------


## Озорная

*MILMA*,

Рада приветствовать!

Напиши, плз, свое имя под ником и в теме КТО МЫ? расскажи о себе чуточку подробнее.:smile: :Aga: 

Аватарка у тебя симпатиШная.... А вот фотки в твоем ПРОФИЛЕ я не увидела, а жаль.... (Вставь, пожалуйста)

----------


## ЯАлекс

Подскажите пожалуйста, как "поставить" на страницу видео, что то не могу сообразить:frown:

----------


## Инна Р.

Видео надо загрузить на рутуб или ютуб. И вставляй ни в эту тему а в ткму "Синематограф" в Беседке.

----------


## Li-ONa

Ну вот и я решила засветиться в этой теме. Всем добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчане!!!
Как видно по дате регистрации, я тут уже довольно долго обитаю, но пока нахожусь в группе (признаюсь очень обидной :Aga: ) геологов... но геолог я порядочный, "спасибо" говорю всем-всем кто мне чем то помог в работе :Ok:  и, честно говоря, нахожусь в той группе, потому что опыт невелик, и особо делиться нечем, все задумки в той или иной степени уже здесь, на форуме, есть, но я расту!!! :Aga:  и надеюсь все таки смогу быть полезной....эх!
 Так вот, зовут меня Лия! Мне 25, замужем, есть чудесный ребенок -дочка Леруша, нам чуть больше годика. Собственно рождению ребенка я обязана тем, что теперь веду мероприятия.
режиссерской работой занималсь давно, ну как режиссерской:biggrin: в школе, в институте всегда организовывала всякие вечеринки, спектакли, постановки, игры, сама все придумывала, шила костюмы, музыку искала, в общем меня ОЧЕНЬ это цепляло. Потом решила замуж пойти. подошла к этому вопросу очень творчески.....и поняла, что мне реально МАЛО только моей свадьбы, ведь в одну, пусть даже самую лучшую свадьбу не уместишь всех задумок...kuku  и тут, оказалось что мои самые лучшие подружки, по совместительству соседки (мы живем в одной квартире) тоже горят идеей устривать праздники, творить и вообще талант пропадает, одна по музыке, вторая уже несколько лет фотографирует, для себя, мастер классы всякие, школы...в общем все свободное время отдает... вызвались свадьбы друзей организовывать и проводить и завертелось. :Vah:  а тут я еще очень кстати стала мамой :Oj: и ушла в отпуск по уходу за ребенком, появилась масса свободного времени и просто немеренный запас энтузиазма, который надо было срочно выплескивать, и вот уже полгода мы занимаемся этой тяжелой, но такой интересной работой, подруга диджей, вторая фотограф, а я идейный вдохновитель, сценарист и собственно ведущая  :Vah:  Конечно очень мало опыта, очень сложно. Но как радостно видеть довольных млодоженов, родителей, гостей! Чувствовать удовлетворение своей работой, отдачу от того что не спал ночами, придумывал, по кусочкам лепил сценарий. Конечно читая ваши отчеты от том или ином мероприятии, понимаю как мне далеко до профессионализма, очень нужна уверенность в себе и умение себя подать. Я учусь! И неоценима помощь форума и вас всех в моих начинаниях  :flower: 
В прошлую субботу у меня была 5я, юбилейная свадьба, и я решила, что могу уже с полным правом не только читать этот форум, но и отметиться в этой и других темках. Спасибо всем, кто дочитал до конца. Но я столько дней и ночей провела читая странички форума, что многих из вас будто бы знаю лично, и хотелось, чтобы вы познакомились со мной! Очень надеюсь на теплый прием.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*liona-tamada*,
Лия, добро пожеловать :biggrin: тебе сюда( мы тут знакомимся)http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218

----------


## Li-ONa

> *liona-tamada*,
> Лия, добро пожеловать :biggrin: тебе сюда( мы тут знакомимся)http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218


Во я лох!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Сорри, ща туда копирну все что вчера в течение часа писала :Aga:

----------


## Елена Дианова

Здравствуйте талантливые, креативные, замечательные форумчане. Зовут меня Алена. Живу в Омске. Работаю менеджером по персоналу. К проведению праздников отношусь как к любимому хоби. Очень рада, что случайно на просторах инета совершенно случайна нашла это замечательный форум.

----------


## maknata

*Елена Дианова*,
 Ленусь, рады приветствовать! Но представляемся мы в теме "Кто мы?":wink:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218

----------


## Елена Дианова

Наталья, спасибо за рекомендацию:smile: Уже представилась и там, чувствую себя пока на форуме как слепой в лесу:smile:

----------


## maknata

*Елена Дианова*,
 Ничего страшного, что непонятно - спрашивай, не стесняйся :Aga:

----------


## МУЗОК

Здравствуйте судари и сударыни! Я ваша соседка из "Музыкальных руководителей".
СПАСИБО за предоставленную возможность бывать на вашей ШИКАРНОЙ творческой кухне! по-возможности, буду полезной :smile: :smile: :smile: ещё раз СПАСИБО ЗА ОТКРЫВШИЕСЯ ОТДЕЛЫ

----------


## Оксана Лушавина

ВСЕМ ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ.Меня зовут ОКСАНА. Занимаюсь проведением торжеств,оформлением залов ,пою в баре,а в свободное от работы время воспитываю двоих детей и мужа.

----------


## vejila

Торжественная встреча.
Гости встают в кольцо ,после слов в середину выводится юбиляр.
		Торжественно фанфары прозвучали,
		и в зале стало чуточку светлей,
		он приближается,шаги его я слышу,
		и вот он с нами-славный юбилей.
		На лицах ожиданья и улыбки,
		а юбиляр торжественно красив,
		ему аплодисменты посвящаем
		достоинства,заслуги  оценив.
		Мужчины  юбиляру салютуют (лопаем шарики)
		а дамы не жалеют поцелуи.

Приглашение за стол.Рассаживание.

Первый тост.Слово юбиляру.

А давайте проверим,действительно ли хорошо мы знаем этого человека,который сегодня находится в центре нашего внимания?
Поднимите руки,кто знает его 2 года? А кто 10 лет? А кто помнит его маленьким?Во что больше всего любил играть им-к?
Как и у всех мальчишек,была у В,П, мечта.Красивая,большая.

посвящение в капитаны     Мечтают мальчишки стоять у штурвала.
			и плыть по волнам океана.
			но даже на суше штурвалов немало.
			где тоже нужны капитаны
			Вы почти 37 лет уверенно ведете по волнам свой корабль под названием "СЕМЬЯ".и почти все это время Твердо стоите у штурвала своей бригады.А сегодня здесь присутствуют обе ваши команды Сегодня вы-капитан корабля под названием"юбилей".
	Наполним паруса  юбилея ветром вдохновения. Пусть корабль-праздник,сверкая огоньками сюрпризов и экспромтов ,несет гостей по волнам веселья и памяти.
Одеваем на именинника фуражку капитана.
			Семь футов под килем!
Тост за капитана 	
			Команда капитана:"Полный вперед!"
			Гости отвечают:"Есть полный вперед!"

Тост за родителей .

Команда правого борта,левого борта - свистим,гудим
Кричалка "Мы на праздник собрались" ( отвечать четко учимся)
-Мы на праздник собрались чтобы выпить,закусить?  "-Это да!"
-Помолчать и погрустить?         	"-Ну уж нет!"
-Будем все мы веселиться?	           "-Это да!"
-Постараемся напиться?	            "-Ну уж нет!"
-Дружно в танце отрываться?	"-Это да!"
-Славно под столом валяться?   "-Ну уж нет!"
-Покуражимся немножко?             "-Это да!"	
-Подеремся на дорожку?     	"-Ну уж нет!"
-Пашу будем поздравлять?	          "-Это да!"
-А кто будет начинать?

Выбор помощников капитана, им вручаются бескозырки и свистки.

Поднять якоря ( якоря из картона привязаны на нитках,нужно намотать нитки,чтоб поднять якорь.)

юбилейное лото (викторина о юбиляре)
Да,идеал давно выбран-это супруга юбиляра.она для него-спокойная гавань в океане жизни.Приним поздравления от любимой женщины,супруги,мамы,подруги,домохозяйки и хозяйки вообще,любовницы и жены.
Поздравление от жены.  (Бухта радости моей)

Большому кораблю-большое плаванье,
ты только не забудь о тихой гавани.
отдав работе жар и пыл
имей надежный мирный тыл.
где ждут тебя и ты любим
всем дорог и незаменим.

Испытание для именинника и его жены.
Завязываем глаза имениннику, на полу расставляем пластиковые бутылки и просим капитана провести свой корабль через рифы, а поскольку видимость нулевая, то маяк ему помогает, жена подсказывает, вправо-влево и т.д.

Как известно-в вине-мудрость,в коньяке-крепость,в водке-веселье,в пиве-сила и только в воде-микробы.А какой спиртной напиток предпочитает юбиляр?
Вручение инструкции  и бутылки коньяка  .
	Инструкция по употреблению
коньяка.

	Начинать  пить  коньяк  надо  в ( число ) лет после 

разрешения ( родственник )  и консультации  с ( специальность врача) .

Пьют коньяк  из  ( посуда )  ,  закусывают  ( закуска ) после 

( число )  рюмки . 

	Коньяк  хорошо  влияет на  ( часть тела  )  и   плохо 

влияет  на  ( часть тела ) , при этом совсем не влияет на  

 ( орган человека ) .

	Для   лучшего    усвоения    коньяк   желательно 

употреблять   в   приятной   ( прилагательное   )   компании  ,  

сопровождая    процесс    обильным    количеством  

(   прилагательное     )  тостов    и  (    прилагательное     )   шуток .  После  

(   число    )  рюмки  рекомендуется  хоровое   исполнение 

(   прилагательное    )    песен   .   После    каждой     бутылки  

необходимо    выполнять    20 - минутный    комплекс  

танцетерапии .  

	При   соблюдении   всех   предписаний    коньяк 

продлевает  здоровую  и   полноценную   жизнь    до 

 ( число от 100 до 200 )   лет ! 
Чего мы Вам и желаем !!!


о детях ,про отцовский совет
Слово дочкам и зятьям.

притча "Бог и глина" с пожеланиями счастья.
Пожеланий наших не счесть,и зачем их делить на части, если все они, сколько есть. Умещаются в слове СЧАСТЬЕ. 
Тост за счастье    

Аукцион «Смущенный именинник.»

вопрос:А какое любимое времяпровождение у юбиляра? Внуки.
Экзамен  для дедушки

Юбиляр наш в день рожденья
чувств сердечных не тая
скажет гордо,но с волненьем
это все-моя семья!
Тост за семейный очаг

Флажки – гирлянды «Поздравляем»(эстафета с командой левого борта и правого борта)

	Танец "Яблочко"
	Частушки на мотив Яблочка
	Танцевальная пауза
								 (правый борт-гудит,левый-свистит)

Растопи айсберг ( пожелания теплые для именинника )

Рыбалка-игра    

Выход Нептуна и Русалки.

По странам и континентам на корабле(Волга,Турция,Греция,Италия,Франция,Испания,Англия,Америка-Сан -франциско(154),Бразилия,и т. д.

Выход Аборигенов с песней Чунга -чанга на именинный лад.

Кто хорошо отдыхает-тот хорошо работает.Кстати,говоря о работе,позвольте представить вторую семью именинника.    
Поздравление от коллег.

На корабле за нарушение дисциплины-два наряда вне очереди. А у нас ,чтоб получить наряд,не нужно нарушать. Пока играет музыка. Передаем мешок с нарядами. Когда музыка обрывается. Кто не успел передать, достает не глядя и одевает на себя.
Игра «Веселый мешок.»

Игра «Я пришел на юбилей потому что...»
Твой день рожденья всем нам праздник
веселый радостный,хмельной
поэтому мы и стремимся
все в этот день побыть с тобой.

Песня для юбиляра "однажды морем я плыла"
Выйдя на широкие морские просторы, хочется вдохнуть полной грудью и запеть во весь голос. 
Переделка песни "капитан. Капитан, улыбнитесь»
Аукцион песен о море . 

Последний тост 	Вперед, капитан! Покоряйте просторы!
			Желаем мы  вам благосклонного моря,
			Попутных ветров в паруса корабля,
			пусть доброю будет чужая земля.
			Больших горизонтов, достойной вам службы,
			Штормами и штилем проверенной дружбы,
			немеркнущих звезд,озаряющих путь,
			и пристани, где о вас помнят, и ждут.

----------


## vejila

ЧАСТУШКИ НА МОТИВ  "Яблочка"

Эх, яблочко
Висит на веточке,
Юбиляр наш за столом
Как конфеточка.


Эх, ягодка
Земляничная,
И жена у морячка
 Симпатичная.


Эх, яблочко,
Желто-красное,
Юбиляра целовать
Я согласная.


Эх, яблочко,
Соку спелого,
Полюбила морячка,
Парня смелого.



Эх, яблочко,
Куда котишься,
Я продолжу песни петь,
Когда воротишься.

----------


## vejila

Крепко держите штурвал
На мотив песни «Жил отважный капитан».


Наш отважный капитан
Видел много разных стран,
Ведь не раз он бороздил океан,
Видел море и акул,
И столицу, и аул,
Но ни разу он с дороги не свернул!
Припев. Капитан, капитан, улыбнитесь, 
Вас веселым видеть очень хотим! 
Капитан, капитан, подтянитесь, 
Вас сегодня поздравляет коллектив!
Если даже и аврал,
Крепко держите штурвал,
Нас ведете, не задев острых скал.
А поставив четко цель,
Не посадите на мель,
И удачи окрыляют, словно хмель!
Припев.
Вместе мы так много лет,
Вы для нас как солнца свет,
Никаких претензий к вам у нас нет!
Вашей дружбой мы горды,
Без нее ведь — никуды,
И в работе, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, у нас лады!
Припев.
Мы желаем вам всегда,
Чтоб не чувствовать года,
Ведь душа у вас еще молода,
Долгих лет и теплых дней
Мы желаем в юбилей
И здоровья от команды нашей всей!
Припев. Капитан, капитан, улыбнитесь, 
Мы в волнении сегодня с утра! 
Капитан, капитан, подтянитесь, 
Поздравляем с юбилеем вас! Ура!

Перепечатано, кажется, с журнала "Чем развлечь гостей"

----------


## vejila

Текст на этикетку юбилейной бутылки.

Ядреный самогон "Юбилейный"
вводит в состояние экстаза,
враз прибавляет умных мыслей,
уничтожает всякую заразу.
Он поднимает настроенье
И возбуждает аппетит,
а головы слегка круженье
пускай вас сильно не страшит. 

В честь юбилея изготовлен.
В элитном погребе разлит.
Продукт готов к употребленью.
При перегреве-закипит.

Хотела выставить саму этикетку, не получается....Извиняйте...:frown:

----------


## vejila

Просим мужчин назвать прилагательные на нужные буквы,чтобы получилась «ОДА ЖЕНЩИНЕ».

Ж................, Х...............ЖЕНЩИНЫ ,
ДО ЧЕГО ЖЕ  ВЫ  ВСЕ ПЕРЕМЕНЧИВЫ,
ВЫ  Н................., ЭТО ЗНАЕМ МЫ,
ПОТОМУ  ТАК  НАМИ  ОБОЖАЕМЫ.
ВЫ  И............... И  Ф...................,
И  МЫ  ЛЮБИМ  И  ЦЕНИМ  ВАС ,
ВЫ С................  И  Э.....................,
ВЫ  ВСЕГДА  ПОКОРЯЕТЕ  НАС !

----------


## vejila

[IMG]http://*********org/66835m.jpg[/IMG]


Вот, кажется получилось. Ели долго мучиться, то точно всё получится....Проверено.

----------


## n717sr

*vejila*,
 НАТАШ, Я ТЕБЕ В ЛИЧКУ НАПИСАЛА, ПОСМОТРИ!!!!

----------


## vejila

Лилия! УРА!!! Наконец-то могу быть полезной!!! Извини, что отвечаю публично, в личку пока не научилась. 


Гирлянды из флажков.
Раздаю гостям  флажки с буквами двух цветов (вразброс или по разным сторонам стола, как на разные борта корабля), из которых можно составить слова ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ! (или какие-то другие, смотря сколько у тебя на юбилее гостей будет). Потом прошу на скорость собраться по командам(по цвету букв) и составить слово, а следующий этап-нанизать эти буквы на ленточки в форме эстафеты, т.е. каждый бежит и нанизывает свою букву, начиная от буквы П, здесь обрати внимание, что слова пишутся слева направо. Хотя вслух можешь этого и не говорить, ещё веселее будет, когда одна из команд напишет слово в зеркальном порядке.  Ещё можно попросить назвать пожелания на каждую букву, которая досталась. Подводишь итог - Кто быстрее поднимет вверх готовую гирлянду.
А потом говорю: - Кто быстрее и оригинальнее приспособит гирлянду, не портя убранство заведения.

----------


## vejila

Лилия, я уже это писала, но наверное тебе не видно сейчас в теме юбилеев. 


Ну-ка, деда, не зевай
внучку, внука узнавай.
Основательно, всерьез,
отвечай-ка на вопрос.(викторина)

Ну-ка,дедушка,вставайте
внуку памперс надевайте.
Кто освоил это дело,
дедом может зваться смело.
(Чтоб было всем хорошо видно,
мы чуть-чуть увеличили экспонат)

Дед,смотри.какой чудесный день.
Для прогулки внучку ты одень.
Чтоб она опрятною была,
косу заплети ты ей сперва.
(Заплести косу внучке.)

но.как известно,дети растут быстро.Не успел дед и глазом моргнуть,а внук уже не нуждается в памперсах.Он,как вечный двигатель,без устали бегает,бегает,прыгает.
и все время задает вопросы.В детской голове сотни вопросов,и как только они умещаются в детской голове?
И кому их задавать?Мама с папой на работе,бабушка у плиты,а дедушка-вот он,рядом,диван "давит".Он всегда рад с внуком поговорить.

Порезвилась детвора
а теперь уж спать пора,
сладко носиком сопеть.
Нужно песенку напеть.


Нет награды этой выше
если дедушка услышит:
"Дед - наш самый лучший друг!"



Про Нептуна и Русалку уже не помню, в этот раз они у меня выходили наверное с ГРАМОТОЙ юбиляру.  А ещё именно они проводят испытание для именинника и его жены. Ещё бывает, если именинник -рыбак, прошу его показать, как он ловит рыбу, завязываю глаза, даю в руки удочку, и в это время завожу русалку-переодетого мужчину, который берется за леску(крючок предварительно снят), и легонько тянет, прошу им-ка определить, на сколько кило примерно рыбка, а потом красиво усаживаем русалку на стул рядом с ним и развязываем глаза. Только всё время приходится держать палец возле рта, показывая гостям, чтоб молчали...

----------


## n717sr

ТАК, ЭТО ПОНЯТНО!!! А  НЕПТУН С РУСАЛКОЙ - ЭТО ЧЁ????????????

А ВИКТОРИНА ? КАКИЕ ВОПРОСЫ ЗАДАВАЛА?

НАТАШ, Я ТЕБЯ НАВЕРНО ЗАМУЧИЛА? ОТПИШИСЬ ПО СТРАНАМ, ПЛИЗ :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## vejila

Лилия, а Юбилейное лото выглдит примерно так...

"воздушный поцелуй юбиляра".
		Назовите любимый цветок им-ка.

"Крепкое рукопожатие именинника".
		Назовите любимый безалк. напиток.

"Автограф юбиляра".
		Назовите любимую книгу.

"Поцелуй юбиляра".
		Любимый мультфильм.

"Русский троекратный поцелуй".
		Назовите любимое блюдо.

"Французский поцелуй,полный страсти и огня".
		Имя любимой певицы.

"Стопочка водки на брудершафт с юбиляром".
		Назовите идеал женственности 
		и красоты, который раз и навсегда
		определил для себя им-к.
		(Ответ-имя супруги)

----------


## n717sr

А КАК В НЕГО ИГРАТЬ? ЭТО НА ЧЕМ-ТО ПИШЕТСЯ? ИЛИ БОЧОНКИ? ИЛИ РОМАШКА? ТОГДА ЧТО ПИШЕТСЯ СВЕРХУ:ФРАНЦУЗСКИЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ ПОЛНЫЙ ОГНЯ И СТРАСТИ  или ИМЯ ЛЮБИМОЙ ПЕВИЦЫ??????????????????????
ВРАЗУМИ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vejila

> А КАК В НЕГО ИГРАТЬ? ЭТО НА ЧЕМ-ТО ПИШЕТСЯ? ИЛИ БОЧОНКИ? ИЛИ РОМАШКА? ТОГДА ЧТО ПИШЕТСЯ СВЕРХУ:ФРАНЦУЗСКИЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ ПОЛНЫЙ ОГНЯ И СТРАСТИ  или ИМЯ ЛЮБИМОЙ ПЕВИЦЫ??????????????????????
> ВРАЗУМИ!!!!!!!!!



вообще я не заморачиваюсь, лото-это название было в журнале, поэтому я так и написала. а вообще  сказала, что сейчас будут разыграны призы от им-ка. Он, зная. что призов нет, удивлённо смотрит, а я невозмутимо продолжаю. Задаю вопрос, а потом обьявляю приз. причем ориентируюсь по ситуации, если ответили многие и правильно-обьявляю что приз-поцелуй поздушный, и им-к всем посылает, а они ловят . И т.д.


а Нептун и Русалка- Наряжаю гостей. нептун-борда от Дедушки мороза, корона, тельняшка, сеткой обмотан,и Русалка в переливчатом бюстике и в юбке,сужающейся книзу. по низу- пришит дождь.Ну и длинный парик.
Фоток нет. к сожалению.вот они и выходят с предложением испытать Юбиляра. Или наоборот в честь праздника подарок сделать.

----------


## vejila

"А ВИКТОРИНА ? КАКИЕ ВОПРОСЫ ЗАДАВАЛА?"


Вопросы в викторине про дедушку? Это были вопросы о конкретных событиях,например, о первых шагах внука, о коронных словечках внучки, о каких то случаях,имевших место..

----------


## irjkmybwf

Очень интересно будет, если собрать всех гостей и под  зажигательную музычку "happy besday" в виде паровозика написать памятную дату юбиляра :Ok:  Только тамада должна быть инструктором в игре

----------


## shoymama

Да уж, на юбилее гости в возрасте... тамада-инструктор потом их пол-вечера разгинать будет...:wink: :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

*n717sr*,Лиля,не надо писать такими буквами. Это крик,а мы не глухие.

----------


## Vasileva

Нижайший всем полон! Меня зовут Лена. Сегодня утром забрела на форум, целый день пыталась вникнуть. Пока ни чё не могу понять: пишут про свадьбы, юбилеи и многое другое, а я ничего найти не смогла.  Прочитала все странички «Если ты новичок – зайди сюда!» и поняла, что мне далее по маршруту «Кто мы». Отправляюсь туда. Имею огромное желание познакомиться!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Vasileva*,
Првет. :flower:  проходи. распологайся.

----------


## Vasileva

*senovaoxana*,
 Спасибо! Как только все прочитаю в "Кто мы", расскажу о себе, чем занимаюсь, что провожу.

----------


## Ильич

*Vasileva*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129484

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Спасибо! Как только все прочитаю в "Кто мы", расскажу о себе,


Чудо.. ты не читай, ты* пиши*
Даю добрый совет:biggrin:

----------


## Tigrena

Здравствуйте,всем,очень рада что попала к вам,надеюсь быть тоже полезной

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*
Ильич,спасибо за совет)))понятно,приступаем)))

----------


## Vasileva

*Ильич*,



> Чудо.. ты не читай, ты пиши


:biggrin: Да, я такая! Хочу сделать «как надо», а в ответ слышу привычное «чудо». Хорошо, завтра последую Вашему совету!  :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Хорошо, завтра последую Вашему совету!


 А для чего откладывать на завтра то, что можно сделать сегодня?

----------


## VLADDD152

Дорогие форумчане, здравствуйте! Своё первое сообщение я уже написала в разделе "Кто мы". Я как-то растерялась и никак не могу сориентироваться. Хочется поделиться своими наработками ( по свадьбам), а в какой именно подраздел обратиться не знаю. Помогите, пожалуйста!!! Заблудилася я))

----------


## maknata

*VLADDD152*,
 Заходи в "Приёмную для новичков", чтобы всё понять прочти моё сообщение на первой странице

----------


## vejila

> Это не обман, по мне так это отстой... Кто ж напечатает что то хорошее... только отработку поместят..


(Это о журнале "чем развлечь гостей")

Ильич конечно грубовато сказал, но материал там действительно не АХ! Хотя раньше я выписывала журнал с удовольствием, ждала с нетерпением и получив, откладывала все дела и перечитывала от корки до корки сразу же.... а последние несколько номеров бегло просматриваю и откладываю на потом...Маловато там интересного стало.  хотя для работников Домов Культуры действительно есть что почитать.

----------


## Ильич

*vejila*,
 Ну ты выкопала фразу.... Наверное я это писал.. но дааавно. 
Но и сейчас согласен.

----------


## Vasileva

Скажите,  пожалуйста,  а если я переделывала сценки (частично) из авторских брошюрок (купленных в магазине)  под свои огоньки  я могу здесь этот материал выкладывать?  Это будет тактично по отношению к авторам?

----------


## Ильич

Да уместно, это аранжировка.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

ребятушки у кого есть звук-СВИСТ- нужен для озвучки соловья- разбойника... в инете полазила-не то- то слишком тихий, то милицейский, то птичий выскакивает:eek::biggrin: может есть у кого? благодарю заранее!Юля

----------


## Vasileva

Спасибо! :smile: Буду действовать смелей.

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Вот я колхоз... не в ту темку просьбу выставила... извеняйте!!! надеюсь модераторы ее уберут... а я в доску пошла....

----------


## Оксана Вергелес

у кого есть планирования по новой программе "Я у світі" 2 мл. группа на декабрь месяц. Поделитесь !

----------


## Светик---

Грядет любимый праздник детства,
Грядет счастливый Новый Год.
Оставим горе по соседству,
Печаль пускай от нас уйдет.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Что вы делаете в такое время на работе? –
                                                                       спросил таксист в 2 часа ночи. 
                                                                 - Завершение годового отчета?
                                               Нет! – ответила я. – Начало нового Пробега.  

 Пробег – это всего лишь один день в году, как Новый Год, 8-е марта, или День Рождения. Но обычно люди отсчитывают свою жизнь от Нового года к Новому году, к новым надеждам и желаниям.Пробег начинается с проводов старого года и заканчивается встречей нового года.Всегда хочется , чтоб новый год был лучше чем старый.
Друзья мои пусть пробег в этом году будет для вас удачным, дорога жизни прямая и чистая.Счастливого пути.Пробег начинается.

----------


## Светик79

Здрвствуйте ! По хороше подсказке от Курицы(спасибо вам еще раз) попытаюсь выставить еще несколько фото .Это мы на 50-летнии юбелей делали для моей свекрови муху-цыкатуху.Прошла просто замечательно.Я увидила эту с сценку на серебрянной свадьбе у своих соседей.Мне так понравилось и я решила её тоже провести.Хохоту было.........
[IMG]http://*********org/65732.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/126151.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/124103.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/116935.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/122055.jpg[/IMG]
Извиняюсь за качество фотоаппарат не выдержал после дня рождения сломался,хорошо смогли вытащить с него еще фото.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ну вот что-то и у меня получилось!Сценку выставлю завтра,устала ,нужно идти спать.Завтра предстоит тяжелый день.

----------


## ira echo

Спасибо за то что вы есть!Здорово найти единомышленников!!!

----------


## Megatoi

> Здрвствуйте ! По хороше подсказке от Курицы(спасибо вам еще раз) попытаюсь выставить еще несколько фото .Это мы на 50-летнии юбелей делали для моей свекрови муху-цыкатуху.Прошла просто замечательно.Я увидила эту с сценку на серебрянной свадьбе у своих соседей.Мне так понравилось и я решила её тоже провести.Хохоту было.........
> [IMG]http://*********org/65732.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://*********org/126151.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://*********org/124103.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://*********org/116935.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://*********org/122055.jpg[/IMG]
> Извиняюсь за качество фотоаппарат не выдержал после дня рождения сломался,хорошо смогли вытащить с него еще фото.
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> Ну вот что-то и у меня получилось!Сценку выставлю завтра,устала ,нужно идти спать.Завтра предстоит тяжелый день.


Жду с нетерпением этой сценки..по фоткам видно--сплошной позитиффф!!! :Ok:

----------


## kcy4

> Добро пожаловать! 
> на правах,"старожила" разрешите дать вам несколько советов.Прежде чем писать ,попробуйте воспользоваться поиском,возможно кто-то уже задавал такой вопрос и ответ на интересующий вас вопрос есть.


пока читала, меня заблокировали. Неужели я 2 недели возможно просмотреть сотни страниц?

----------


## KAlinchik

> пока читала, меня заблокировали.


если б Вас заблокировали, Вы бы не могли писать здесь сообщений....
просто Вы попали именно в то время, когда закрыли некоторые разделы...

----------


## kcy4

> .
> просто Вы попали именно в то время, когда закрыли некоторые разделы...


и как теперь увидеть эти разделы?

----------


## maknata

> и как теперь увидеть эти разделы?


Надо просто общаться в незакрытых темах, и скоро для вас всё откроется, автоматически. Главное не пропадайте! :Aga:

----------


## kcy4

как интересно тут у вас все устроенно, сюда приходят за помощью (у нас юбилей в середине января) а все нужные темы закрыты....

----------


## nikitulja

Привет всем я тоже новичек общяюс потихоньку, пока еще добовляла в темку новый год а куда добавить детский новый год или на юбилей не как не доходит,а если не трудно ткните туда где обясняеться как музыку выложить если такое есть спасибо зарание ,все просто супер,покаkuku

----------


## люмилла

Привет всем!!меня зовут Люда .Я новичок ,недавно зарегистрировалась и очень мне все нравится ,как вы общаетесь.Я очень рада ,что попала на форум и хочу спасибо сказать моей соседке Марине,она ведущая с большим опытом.Я начинала бесплатно вести свои друзьям и знакомым и вот уже 5лет веду свадьбы,юбилеи,но вот корпаротивы не вила.Какойто страх,просто не знаю с чего начать.Хотя сама хожу на корпоративы и вижу как другие ведущие ведут и мне почемуто скучно,хочется ,что-то интересное.Помогите ,давайте дружить.

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, здравствуйте! Как много у вас интересного и полезного, а самое ценное - это общение с теми, кто готов и тебя выслушать и о своем творчестве рассказать. мы работаем ведущими вдвоем с мужем. Сложно сказать плюсов в этом больше или минусов, но очень важно, когда партнер понимает тебя с полу взгляда и на половине твоей фразы, обращенной к присутствующим гостям уже готов включить соответствующую музыку или поддержать удачной импрвизацией. Возможно и мой опыт кому -то будет полезен.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от KAlinchik Посмотреть сообщение
> .
> просто Вы попали именно в то время, когда закрыли некоторые разделы...
> и как теперь увидеть эти разделы?


Для тех кому не втерпеж! )))))   :Aga: :rolleyes:

Семь нот
Музыкальная игра.

Не всякую песню можно угадать с семи нот, но попробовать свои силы, собравшись дружной компанией, может каждый.
В игре "Семь нот" принимают участие все, кто любит петь. Звучит музыкальная заставка игры.
Ведущий предлагает всем вместе спеть песни, например, Аллы Пугачевой, но для этого нужно угадать их. Звучат семь нот, присутствующие предлагают свои варианты. Если есть техническая возможность, то может прозвучать сигнал правильного ответа или неправильного ответа (мелодии заставок прилагаются). После того, как песня угадана, ее все вместе поют. А отгадавшего можно поощрить призом.
Предлагается вам для угадывания 75 песен, распределенных по пяти категориям (ну а что включать... смотрим уж по публике).

Песни примадонны.
1. Ах, лето!
2. Айсберг.
3. Без меня тебе, любимый мой.
4. Куда уходит детство.
5. Две звезды.
6. Этот мир.
7. Волшебник-недоучка.
8. Мадам Брошкина.
9. Маэстро.
10. Миллион алых роз.
11. Мне нравится.
12. Осенний поцелуй.
13. Паромщик.
14. Ты на свете есть.
15. Я тебя поцеловала.

Любимые восьмидесятые
1. Букет. (А. Барыкин.)
2. Для меня нет тебя прекрасней. (Ю. Антонов.)
3. До свидания, Москва. (Л. Лещенко.)
4. Еще не вечер. (Л. Вайкуле.)
5. Городские цветы. (М. Боярский.)
6. Ах, какая женщина! (Гр. "Фристайл".)
7. Крыша дома. (Ю. Антонов.)
8. Лаванда. (С. Ротару.)
9. Мы желаем счастья вам. (С. Намин.)
10. Не надо печалиться. (Гр. "Самоцветы".)
11. Поворот. (Гр. "Машина времени".)
12. Птица счастья. (Н. Гнатюк.)
13. Трава у дома. (Гр. "Земляне".)
14. Вологда. (Гр. "Песняры".)
15. Яблоки на снегу. (М. Муромов.)

Детские песни
1. Антошка.
2. Песенка разбойников.
3. Чебурашка.
4. Чунга-чанга.
5. Если с другом вышел в путь.
6. Голубой вагон.
7. Кабы не было зимы.
8. Колыбельная Умки.
9. Песенка мамонтенка.
10. Улыбка.
11. Пусть бегут неуклюже.
12. Спят усталые игрушки.
13. Тридцать три коровы.
14. Песенка водяного.
15. Я на солнышке лежу.

Песни из кинофильмов
1. Александра. (К/ф "Москва слезам не верит".)
2. Как много девушек хороших. (К/ф "Веселые ребята".)
3. Когда весна придет... (К/ф "Весна на Заречной улице".)
4. Дружба. (К/ф "Зимний вечер в Гаграх".)
5. Мохнатый шмель. (К/ф "Жестокий романс".)
6. Не кочегары мы. (К/ф "Высота".)
7. Одинокая гармонь. (К/ф "Дело Румянцева".)
8. Ой, цветет калина. (К/ф "Кубанские казаки".)
9. Погоня. (К/ф "Неуловимые мстители".)
10. Позвони мне, позвони. (К/ф "Карнавал".)
11. Есть только миг. (К/ф "Земля Санникова".)
12. С чего начинается Родина? (К/ф "Щит и меч".)
13. Старый клен. (К/ф "Девчата".)
14. Три белых коня. (К/ф "Чародеи".)
15. Песня про зайцев. (К/ф "Брильянтовая рука".)

Народные песни
1. Ах, вы сени, мои сени.
2. Живет моя отрада.
3. Из-за острова…
4. Калинка.
5. Коробейники.
6. Ой, мороз, мороз.
7. Ой, то не вечер.
8. По муромской дорожке.
9. Посею лебеду на берегу.
10. Степь да степь кругом.
11. Светит месяц.
12. Тонкая рябина.
13. Валенки.
14. Вдоль по улице метелица метет.
15. Виновата ли я.

МР3 мелодии разместил здесь: http:/*************.com/files/6faf92h5c

----------


## Жаннэт

Здравствуйте, дорогие мои, талантливые, творческие форумчане, с такими разными характерами, темпераментами,взглядами на жизнь!
Большое спасибо,что вы есть! Я, когда несколько месяцев назад случайно зашла на форум,просто обалдела - столько материала,здесь так интересно, зарегистрировалась,но попасть так и не смогла,пока мой муж куда-то написал,мне изменили пароль, и я вошла.
Но мой любимый супруг говорит не пиши ты сюда - пропадешь! Когда закрыли доступ, мой так обрадовался - я даже Марине послала благодарность за это от имени супруга!Было праздничное возвращение к домашним делам.
 Но!!! Это как наркотик - кто сюда попал -все - невозможно оторваться!
Обязательно напишу о себе,фото постараюсь загрузить,но думаю только в январе, сейчас подготовка к новому году и свадьбы.
Очень хотела бы поехать на встречу с вами,но на зимние каникулы обещали дочке поездку(пошла в 1 класс),надеюсь,что будут еще встречи.Хочу учиться,расти и совершенствоваться!

----------


## ВладимирЛоктионов

тОСТЫ МОЖЕТ КОМУТО ПРИГОДЯТСЯ

дин умный человек сказал: одна лишь женщина понимает, что такое любовь. У мужчин она нередко бывает лишь фантазией, тщеславием, жадностью. Женщина же от одного поцелуя обращается в сердце вся – от макушки до пальчиков ног, и в ней нет ни одной жилки, которая бы не ликовала при этом. Так выпьем же за наших сердечных жен!






Мужу:

Пошел как-то наш дорогой (ИМЯ ЮБИЛЯРА) в лес по грибы и вдруг видит: растет на полянке чудесный цветок. Сорвал он его и принес в свой дом. А цветочек тот был не простой, а волшебный: он показал, где находится клад. А кладом этим оказалась наша дорогая (имя юбилярши).

Выпьем же за то, чтобы каждый нашел свой клад и свое сокровище.






Как известно, Бог сотворил Еву из ребра Адама. Правда, по некоторым сведениям, Адам подглядел процесс производства и сам начал творить из своих ребер женщин одну за другой. Наконец Бог не выдержал и выгнал его из рая за многоженство. Как видите, мужчины не жалеют своих ребер для женщин. Так выпьем же за те прекрасные произведения мужского искусства, которые сидят перед нами!

----------


## люмилла

Владимир здравствуйте ,а вот  еще тост -Жил на свете волшебник и он со всего мира воровал красивых женщин и превращал их в жемчужины и делал ожерелье ,
а ночью превращался в орла одевал на себя это ожерелье и поднимался высоко в небо,но вот налетел ветер и порвал нитку и все жемчужины разлетелись по всему миру,и вот перед вами одна из этих жемчужин,самая обоятельная,самая привлекательная наша прекрасная невеста или Хюбилярша) и после того как выпьют ставлю песню "Ты такая красивая " и вызываю молодых или (юбиляршу)на танец ,но и конечно всех гостей.

----------


## Светик79

> Жду с нетерпением этой сценки..по фоткам видно--сплошной позитиффф!!!


Здрвствуйте уважаемые форумчане! Извиняюсь за задержку обещяного сценария.Случайно потеряла последную страничку :frown:от него,уже все почти напичатала и только после заметила.А второй экземпляр отдала знакомой и как на зло не могу до нее дозвониться.Но честно обещаю как только найду,сразу выставлю. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 Огромное вам спасибо,очент интересно.Я сама люблю петь,буду на себе опробывать.Еще раз спасибо. :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> Ты такая красивая " и вызываю молодых или (юбиляршу)на танец ,но и конечно всех гостей.


Людмила не подскажете кто поет эту песню.

----------


## Raisska

Добрый вечер! Я тоже в принципе новичок здесь.Меня зовут Раиска, форум читала  часто.Я не ведущая, просто  очень интересные темы у вас. Хочу  от всей души сказать всем спасибо.Брала несколько игр для юбилея сестры.
Хотелось бы и дальше иметь возможность читать ваш форум, просто не знаю с чего начинать. Буду рада ,если кто ответит

----------


## nadin_81

Здравствуйте, самые творческие люди мира!!!
Меня зовут Надежда. Занимаюсь праздниками уже около 7 лет, открыли недавно свое праздничное агенство. Буду рада поделиться идейками!

----------


## Тасья

> Но мой любимый супруг говорит не пиши ты сюда - пропадешь! Когда закрыли доступ, мой так обрадовался - я даже Марине послала благодарность за это от имени супруга!Было праздничное возвращение к домашним делам.
>  Но!!! Это как наркотик - кто сюда попал -все - невозможно оторваться!


[IMG]http://*********ru/936022.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ledimoon

Привет! Я не занимаюсь проведением праздников, просто люблю развлекать родню и свою детвору. Да и в гостях, если вижу, что разговор сворачивает «не туда», стараюсь что-то применить, что здесь «нарыла»…благо, есть много вещей, не требующих подготовки и реквизита. У меня вопрос: сталкивались ли вы с тем, что, проведя несколько праздников у друзей и родни, все подспудно ожидают от тебя какой-то программы. А иногда хочется просто потанцевать и поесть салатика, а отказать неудобно. И уже приглашение на очередной день рождения становится проблемой  – ищи темы, материал, да еще без повторов, ведь  компания-то одна и та же…Хотя наши корпоративчики – обожаю! Нас всего 10 человек, и девчонки ждут не дождутся праздников, чтобы оторваться! Особенно любим всякие переодевалки…

----------


## snezanabaid

> Надо просто общаться в незакрытых темах, и скоро для вас всё откроется, автоматически. Главное не пропадайте!
> __________________


Уважаемые модераторы, Вы уж меня простите, но я ничего теперь совсем не понимаю.....:frown:Новички начали общаться в темах "Новый год для новичков" и "Приёмный пункт для новичклв-старичков", знакомиться, делиться тем, что есть, а теперь и эти темы закрыли.И куда нам теперь??? Вы ведь сами изначально так начинали ,ну не поверю я что выкладывали только СВОЁ!!! Так почему же вы губите на корню то ,что сами же и посеяли?!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
http://murclub.ru/id2001212

да.....мне чтоб перечитать те две темы понадобился не один час.....

----------


## olaola

Привет! Мне очень понравился форум 3 недели назад, а сейчас очень грустно т.к. в надежде найти что-то для проведения на 60 лет своего отца 1го января, а темы закрыли. Я профессионально не занимаюсь проведением вечеров и т.п., но для своей семьи и друзей всегда охота сделать что-то приятное

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

дико извиняюсь! кто-нибудь, подскажите пожалуйста, как отвечать на личные сообщения??? не могу найти, как их писать!!!

----------


## Тасья

> Уважаемые модераторы, Вы уж меня простите, но я ничего теперь совсем не понимаю.....Новички начали общаться в темах "Новый год для новичков" и "Приёмный пункт для новичклв-старичков", знакомиться, делиться тем, что есть, а теперь и эти темы закрыли.И куда нам теперь??? Вы ведь сами изначально так начинали ,ну не поверю я что выкладывали только СВОЁ!!! Так почему же вы губите на корню то ,что сами же и посеяли?!
> 
> да.....мне чтоб перечитать те две темы понадобился не один час.....


И еще пару часов, что бы научиться нажимать на кнопку - спасибо! 
За год могли бы и научиться!?!:wink:
На корню, по-видимому, идут - желающие, по собственной инициативе!

----------


## люмилла

Светик 79 эту песню поет Н.Трубач.А кто нибудь делает танец "Отца и дочери"
если можно поделитесь.

----------


## Курица

> А кто нибудь делает танец "Отца и дочери"


Смотри почту!

----------


## победф

ДОрогие коллеги, примите в  свои ряды новичка на форуме, но не в деле. осваиваю форум -  и если честно то пока плаваю по нему....но интересно жутко, рада что нашла единомышленников! Надеюсь что тоже буду полезной! Вопрос -не могу найти тему про новогодние праздники...готова поделиться, а куда писать не найду....

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Ура, наконец  - то "вписалась"!  Извините, что не предстваилась... Меня зовут Виктория -  по образованию режиссер театрализованных праздников и представлений. ВЫбираюсь из декрета... дочке годик. Провожу свадьбы и юбилеи, сейчса готовлюсь к новогодним мероприятиям. Хотела бы поделиться наработками к свадьбам, но не могу найти, хотя раньше была отдельная тема - по свадьбам)...подскажите? Или плохо смотрю...?

----------


## shoymama

> как интересно тут у вас все устроенно, сюда приходят за помощью (у нас юбилей в середине января) а все нужные темы закрыты....


За помощью, деточка – в Собес! А мы здесь общаемся. И в процессе общения начинаем дружить и помогать ДРУГ ДРУГУ, друзьям то есть.




> у кого есть планирования по новой программе "Я у світі" 2 мл. группа на декабрь месяц. Поделитесь !


Слушаюсь начальник!!! Бросаю все дела и мчусь!!! 



Ни здравствуйте, не дайте пожалуйста, ни кто такая и откуда. Пришла и сразу «ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ!».
 АБЫднА, Э!

----------


## maknata

> Или плохо смотрю...?


Плохо! Открываем раздел "Беседка" и ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читаем названия тем. Случайно натыкаемся глазами на тему "Куда пропали разделы?" и читаем с первой страницы.
Ребята, ну неужели это так трудно?


> ну не поверю я что выкладывали только СВОЁ!!!


 А зря, людям верить надо :Aga: 



> .И куда нам теперь???


 В ту же тему и внимательно перечитать 5 раз последнее сообщение от Мазайкиной, может с пятого раза вы поймёте смысл сказанного.

Ребят, я спокойный человек, но сейчас просто хочется орать ВЫ НАС ТУТ ВСЕХ ИДИОТАМИ СЧИТАЕТЕ? НУ СКОЛЬКО МОЖНО ОДНО И ТО ЖЕ ПОВТОРЯТЬ? ТЫСЯЧИ ГЕОЛОГОКОПАТЕЛЕЙ ВЫШЛИ ИЗ ПОДПОЛЬЯ И ЧТО? НАДО КАЖДОМУ ОДНО И ТО ЖЕ ПОВТОРЯТЬ? Извините, но тогда на творчество просто времени не хватит.



> (в связи с закрытием тем для новичков... размещаю инфу здесь)


Петь, тема закрыта для написания новых сообщений, но читать её можно. Так что нет смысла копировать во все темы одно сообщение.

----------


## победф

Простите, все перечитала... правда сначало трудно сразу все увидеть и прочесть..какой то .лагерь двух фронтов образовался, но я понимаю  вас....и правда, прежде чем просить -  нужно и отдавать! будем стараться!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
ПОмогите, хотела написать  в Новый год для новичков....а там закрыто...  как вписать?  как размещать материал? торможу, конечно, но ведь уже ночь...просто подскажите пожалуйста.....или можно только читать.....?

----------


## maknata

> У меня вопрос: сталкивались ли вы с тем, что, проведя несколько праздников у друзей и родни, все подспудно ожидают от тебя какой-то программы. А иногда хочется просто потанцевать и поесть салатика, а отказать неудобно. И уже приглашение на очередной день рождения становится проблемой – ищи темы, материал, да еще без повторов, ведь компания-то одна и та же…


Я занимаюсь проведением праздников 22 года. У меня родни до фика и больше, знакомых и друзей ещё больше. Меня часто приглашают на дни рождения, свадьбы и прочие праздники, НО - НИКТО НИКОГДА не требует и не ждёт от меня что я буду им проводить праздник. Меня приглашают 


> просто потанцевать и поесть салатика


, а уж развлекать народ приглашают других ведущих. И не потому что считают что я хуже веду, а потому что просто уважают.




> Я не занимаюсь проведением праздников, просто люблю развлекать родню и свою детвору





> Я профессионально не занимаюсь проведением вечеров и т.п.,


И это только на этой странице, неохота копировать с других страниц, но таких сообщений в последнее время появилось очень много. У меня скоро будет истерический смех.Вот приходят такие "любители", откопают "изюмчик", абы как его для родни проведут, потом у кого то из этой родни серьёзный праздник, приходят к ведущему - а, ну это мы уже видели, знаем, такое г..о! Анекдотец знаете? "Не люблю я музыку Баха. Такое фуфло!" "А ты что, был на концерте?" "Нет, мне вчера пьяный сосед Васька напел"
Ребята- "любители", вот вы таблеточку от температуры своим родным можете дать? А аппендицит вырезать слабо?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*победф*,
 Рядом тема для выкладывания СВОИХ наработок. Если это найдено в недрах интернета или на страницах книг - поверьте, это уже здесь есть и в больших количествах!

----------


## Тасья

> Вот приходят такие "любители", откопают "изюмчик", абы как его для родни проведут, потом у кого то из этой родни серьёзный праздник, приходят к ведущему - а, ну это мы уже видели, знаем, такое г..о! Анекдотец знаете? "Не люблю я музыку Баха. Такое фуфло!" "А ты что, был на концерте?" "Нет, мне вчера пьяный сосед Васька напел"
> Ребята- "любители", вот вы таблеточку от температуры своим родным можете дать? А аппендицит вырезать слабо?


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Петь, тема закрыта для написания новых сообщений, но читать её можно. Так что нет смысла копировать во все темы одно сообщение.


Наташ, да я вроде соображаю мал-мал :wink:... вижу что открыта для прочтения  :Aga: ... Но общаясь долгое время на различных форумах, могу с уверенностью заявить... что в *эти две темки* открытые специально для новичков Мариной ... теперь уже мало кто будет заглядывать... Ведь темы реально закрыты, а значит они "неживые"!!!... объясняю: когда человек видит, что последнее сообщение в теме датировано неделей, месяцем назад... никто и открывать не будет! Ведь это форум, а значит он должен жить постоянно  :Aga:  и ты прекрасно об этом знаешь!
Даже и  те темы (которые не для новичков)))... но которые закрыты - они "мёртвые".

.. и какой смысл был их тогда открывать!?... Это что ошибка??? :redface:

Вот только по этому я и размещаю свой материал повторно... Мне хочется, чтоб он был доступен!.... Воть :rolleyes: ... надеюсь теперь понятен смысл...




> И это только на этой странице, неохота копировать с других страниц, но таких сообщений в последнее время появилось очень много. У меня скоро будет истерический смех.Вот приходят такие "любители", откопают "изюмчик", абы как его для родни проведут, потом у кого то из этой родни серьёзный праздник, приходят к ведущему - а, ну это мы уже видели, знаем, такое г..о! Анекдотец знаете? "Не люблю я музыку Баха. Такое фуфло!" "А ты что, был на концерте?" "Нет, мне вчера пьяный сосед Васька напел"
> Ребята- "любители", вот вы таблеточку от температуры своим родным можете дать? А аппендицит вырезать слабо?


Вот здесь согласен на 100%  :Aga:  :Ok:  




> ... Если это найдено в недрах интернета или на страницах книг - поверьте, это уже здесь есть и в больших количествах!


Может быть и есть... но очень трудно найти, к сожалению... то плохо работает поиск, то не работают старые ссылки... Разрозненность тем... и еще они одинаковые для лиц разного ранга... вот и сложно все!!!... Ведь почему случился такой наплыв ненужных, пустых сообщений!?... ясно как белый день, потому что запретили... а как известно, запретный плод сладок!... Вот и побежали собирать 50 сообщений... Эта была ошибка, ИМХО.... Да пусть бы (как кто-то написал из новичков) они "подглядывали тихонько в щёлочку"... И как пишет Марина, что те кто пишет всякую чушь, отслеживаются и все-равно будут забанены и даже после цифры 50!... Что это даст??... Откроются, зайдут под другим ником... и снова и снова... 
Думаю здесь, если уж это не соответствует форуму или просто не нравится модераторам, админам... может лучше отслеживать сами СООБЩЕНИЯ... и сразу удалять!!!... 

Ведь физически невозможно отследить, что было что нет... не беру всчёт шедевры, как к примеру "Почеши" прошлогодняя... Вот таких сообщений ведь куча:




> Трям всем!!!
> Нечасто я пишу на форуме, потому что боюсь написать ТО ЧТО уже писали, или написать ТО Что никому не будет интересно.
> Но вот сегодня решил написать КАК я это делаю, типа моя Хенд Мэйд идея.


Люди боятся уже!!! Даже свое выкладывать...

...И еще, по материалам из интернета и книг и прочих источников, опять же ИМХО: Ведь для того и создаются электронные каталоги - информация определенной тематики собирается в одно место (все это в связи с ускоренным темпом теперешней жизни)... в этом ведь нет ничего плохого (уже говорил, только если это не нарушает авторских прав и не противоречит нормам законодательства).. удобно для работы. Другое дело, если в каталогах неразбериха... тут действительно надо искать выход... как-то упорядочивать  :Aga:   ... чтоб не было в больших количествах...

Наташ, начал отвечать тебе... а получилось скорее для всех... Ну лана... ужо написалось! :rolleyes:  Успехов!  :flower:

----------


## strannix

Новички!( не все конечно) я очень зол, причиной тому письмо на почте.

От кого:
	Алина Морквицкая <almorkovka@gmail.com> 
Доброго времени суток!
Если Вас не устраивает новая политика форума in-ku, то позвольте пригласить Вас на новый форум.
Приходите и хозяйничайте! И приглашайте друзей!!!
 Далее адрес который я по понятным соображениям не привожу.
*
Мой адрес на форуме не для таких писем!*
 А политика не нравится- не заходите, есть другие места.

----------


## орбит

> Светик 79 эту песню поет Н.Трубач.А кто нибудь делает танец "Отца и дочери"
> если можно поделитесь.


как будто вчера, это чувство знакомо
вы свёрток пищащий несли из роддома,
а в нём кулаки прижав к щёчке, спала ваша кроха,
любимая дочка.

сегодня глаза счастьем светятся тоже, 
а дочь в белом платье на фею похожа.
она вся из света, она вся сияет,
а в памяти образ малышки всплывает.

сегодня ей хочется в детство вернуться
ладонью к щеке ещё раз прикоснуться
плечом ощутить ....ваше плечо
сказать как вас любит она горячо!!!!

это стихотворение взяла с форума, но не всё, по моему 2 куплета убрала, т.к. если всё то затянуто и читаю эти прекрасные строки на фоне песни И.Демарина "Пригласи отца на белый танец" перед снятием фаты. по времени прблизно 30-40 сек. 
спасибо за это удивительное и проникновенное стих-е(не помню кто выставлял низкий поклон от дочек и пап на моих свадьбах. :flower:

----------


## мармыш

> Светик 79 эту песню поет Н.Трубач.А кто нибудь делает танец "Отца и дочери"
> если можно поделитесь.


Очень хорошая песня "Пригласи отца на белый танец"

----------


## Rem-Olya

Всем привет!!! Подскажите ,куда и что отсылать,что бы быть полноценным посетителем сайта??? Я новичок в сфере услуг.но хотелось бы поделиться своими мыслями, а так же что-то и получить взамен!!! Буду очень рад вашим письмам!!! REM!!!

----------


## мармыш

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 Спасибо,что не бросаете нас!

----------


## Светик79

> Сообщение от люмилла 
> А кто нибудь делает танец "Отца и дочери"
> 
> Смотри почту!


А можно и мне пожалуйста! У меня просьба к профи у именниницы мамы уже нет но она бы хотела чтобы  о ней тоже вспомнили,но не заостряли внимание,боиться расплакаться.Подскажите может какой стих или что-то подходяшее.Зарание спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> А можно и мне пожалуйста!


Можно, Светик, но...КУДА? Адреса нет ни тут, ни в профиле...:wink:

----------


## Светик79

> как будто вчера, это чувство знакомо
> вы свёрток пищащий несли из роддома,
> а в нём кулаки прижав к щёчке, спала ваша кроха,
> любимая дочка.
> 
> сегодня глаза счастьем светятся тоже, 
> а дочь в белом платье на фею похожа.
> она вся из света, она вся сияет,
> а в памяти образ малышки всплывает.
> ...


Спасибо ,действительно замечательное стихотворение.Хоть у нас не свадьба,а день рождение,думаю смогу подкоректировать.Спасибо еще раз :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Можно, Светик, но...КУДА? Адреса нет ни тут, ни в профиле...


Извените не подумала,объязательно исправлю эту ошибку.А пока вот мой адрес
swetlana.henkel@mail.ru

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Добрый вечер! Как и обещала выставляю "Муху-цыкатуху",только забыла предупредить,так как я проживаю в Германии в тексте есть слова на немецком языке.
Муха,муха-Цыкатуха,
Позолоченое брюхо!
Муха в Sparkassu пошла.
С Конты еврики сняла
Пошла муха в Наш Real
И купила самовар.
Так ж по-русскому  обычъю
Не забыла и 100 грамм.
"Приходите тараканы !
Я вас водкой угащу!"
Тараканы прибегали 
Все стаканы выпивали
А спортивные букашки
Выползали из под лавки.
Нынче Муха-Цыкатуха
Именниница!
Приходили  к Мухе  блошки
Приносили ей картошки.
Та кортошка не простая
А с базара от туркая
Приходила к Мухе
Бабушка-пчела
Мухе-Цыкатухе
Медовуху принесла.
Бабушка-красавица
Выпейте наливки
Если вам не нравиться
Кушайте сосиски.
Вдруг какой-то старичок-паучок
Нашу Муху в уголок повалок
Хочет бедную убить
Цыкатуху погубить!
"Дорогие гости ,помогите!
Паука-злодея зарубите!
Ведь кормила я вас
И поила я вас
Не покинте меня 
В мой решаюшии час!
А жуки-червяки испугалися
По углам ,по столам разбежалися.
Тараканы под столы ,
Букашки на столы
Не желают воевать!
И никто даже с места не сдвинеться
Пропадай-погибай именниница.
А кузнечик,а кузнечик
Ну совсем как человечек.
Скок,скок,Скок,скок,
за уголок и молчек.
...Хм,Злодей-то не шутит,
Руки-ноги он Мухе веревками крутит
Зубы острые в сердце вонзает
И кровь у неё выпивает...
Муха криком кричит, надрываеться
На неё злодей кричит,ухмыляеться.
Вдруг откуда-то летит
Маленькии комарик
И в руке его горит
Маленькии фонарик.
«Где убиёца ? Где злодей?
Не боюсь его когтей!»
Подлетает к пауку
Саблю оголяет 
И злодею на лету
Бошку отсекает.
Муху за руки берет
Гордо к столику видет
«Я носильника убил
Я тебя освободил!
Так давай душа-девица
Вместе булим  веселиться.»
Тут букашки и казявки
Выползали из-под лавки
А жуки рогатые,
Мужики пузатые
С бабочками пляшут.
Будит,будет мошкора 
Веселиться до утра
Нынче муха-цыкатуха
Именниница!

----------


## Елена Дианова

Когда я случайно нашла этот форум я читала только темы про Новый год, копировала для себя интересные фишки. Потом темы закрыли, первое сообщение я написала потому что с форума уходить не хотелось, и была перспектива набрав 50 сообщений снова получить доступ к кормушке. Никогда раньше нигде не писала, и поймала, написав сообщение, удивительное чувство, когда видишь что мертвые слова набранные на клавиатуре становятся живыми. Но не об этом речь. Привычные темы были закрыты, и стала я читать то, что доступно, и тут меня по-настоящему засосало. Вот где жизнь, сколько ответов я для себя нашла, как у меня мозги стали систематизировать имеющие знания. Вот где настоящее золото... вот где удочка, с помощью которой можно обеспечить  себя. Сейчас, меня практически не интересуют темы с готовой рыбой. (надеюсь, что я смогла мысль свою донести про удочку и рыбу:smile:). Набрать 50 сообщений давно перестало быть целью, и хорошо мне и без этих тем, хочется стать своей, теперь приоритетно это!!! 
Но, блин, читая сообшения, я явно вижу иногда, что люди просто пишут, лишь бы выполнить план этого полтиника, и видя этого, мне неудобно писать на правах нвичка, что бы тоже не сздалось впечатления что я "хитрый" графоман.
И ранее скопированные найденные фишки я поняла, что не буду проводить, они интересные, но не мои, их тоже надо переосмыслить, сделать под  себя.Просто скопированные и не дожатые под  себя, не сделают они программу ярче, наоборот, выдавая чужое за свое, мне будет гораздо труднее рабтать и мой почерк ведения программы станет невнятным.

----------


## Ильич

> Вот где жизнь, сколько ответов я для себя нашла, как у меня мозги стали систематизировать имеющие знания. Вот где настоящее золото... вот где удочка, с помощью которой можно обеспечить себя. Сейчас, меня практически не интересуют темы с готовой рыбой. (надеюсь, что я смогла мысль свою донести про удочку и рыбу).


Золотые слова! Вот именно к этому всех за уши и тянут. А они упираются....

----------


## орбит

изумительные кричалки предлагались для свадеб и юбилеев на форуме, спасибо их создателям . я их под себя немного "заточила" и использую перед тостом или после тоста, когда тостующих можно разделить на 2 группы (крёстные мамы и крёстные папы или родные братья и сёстры), чтобы я могла на их голоса в кричалке в первую очередь опираться, ну а к их голосам присоединяются все кто есть на банкете.
МУЖЧИНЫ!
Собрались мы здесь не зря
Повод выпить есть, друзья
Веселиться, отдыхать
БУДЕМ ВМЕСТЕ КАЙФОВАТЬ!!!
                                        Что же вам девчата нужно?
                                        Отвечайте-ка мне дружно!
                                        Может классные духи?
                                        ЧТОБ ЛЮБИЛИ МУЖИКИ!
Мужчины! Аппетит вы не забыли?
Настроенье взять решили?
Будем свадьбу отмечать?
БУДЕМ ВМЕСТЕ КАЙФОВАТЬ!!!
                                           Что же вам девчата надо?
                                          Может плитку шоколада?
                                          Или денег пачки три?
                                         ЧТОБ ЛЮБИЛИ МУЖИКИ!
Мужчины, будут песни, танцы, шутки
Не грустите ни минутки
Что нам скажите опять?
БУДЕМ ВМЕСТЕ КАЙФОВАТЬ!!!
                                        Эй, девчата, зажигаем!
                                        Нет здесь места для тоски!
                                         Так давайте так напьёмся
                                         ЧТОБ ЛЮБИЛИ МУЖИКИ!
всегда добавляю, что некрасивых женщин не бывает, бывает мало чего?.........
и поднимаем бокальчики и рюмочки. 
спасибо всем!
да, забыла, что после этого муз. заставка "кайфуем, сегодня мы с тобой кайфуем..."

----------


## орбит

на новый год, который мы всегда отмечали в школе с коллегами, всегда вставал вопрос: Чем удивить?

на одной из вечеринок мы сделали всё наоборот, Снегурку играл - физрук а Д.М. училка нач. кл. (она маленькая, пухленькая) Снегурка выходила вся такая раскрепощённая и приблатнённая в шубке под леопарда, на плече лиса(т.е. шкурка),
но перед тем как выйти Снегурочке, я выпускала её подружек-снежинок (это тоже были мужики учителя в количестве 3 чел) 
костюмы делались из подручного материала-бумаги (юбочки плиссе, сворачиваются как веер, на голове коронки из той же бумаги, в руках палочки с прикреплённым к основанию дождиком, подсмотрела в детских костюмах)(звучит вальс и как можно красивее и грациознее вваливаются наши СНЕЖИНКИ)

слова Снежинок по порядку:

1. вот повеял ветерок, 
холодом дохнуло,
словно Бабушка-Зима рукавом взмахнула.
полетели с высоты белые пушинки
на деревья и кусты сыплются снежинки.

2. Мы белые снежинки
летим, летим летим
дорожки и тропинки
 мы все запорошим.

3. (самый смешной)
 покружимся над садом
в холодный день зимы
и тихо сядем рядом
с такими же как мы.

после этих слов и нескольких минут смеха, появлялась С. (конечно же мы кричали во всё горло, звали её)

-Привет, всем!
вы меня ждали?
а чего орёте, как на вокзале?
дальше какие-то опять детские стишки короткие, ну звали Д.М., а вместо Д.М. приходила Баба Мороз. 

может какие идейки  или ассоциации возникнут, а для меня это воспоминания о пед. деятельности и хорошем творческом коллективе учителей Ср. школы №4 г. Бийска, Алтайский край.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
день рождения друзей тоже старались проводить нетрадиционно. делали поздравления в виде агитбригады "Трындычихи и компания!" нас было 5 девочек-трындычих и возглавлял всё это бабье войско Яшка артеллирист.

----------


## Беляева Елена

Добрый вечер, меня зовут Лена, я из Вологодской области. Я новичок не только на форуме, но и в сети вообще. Я не тамада. Я - воспитатель детского сада, но проведение праздников - мое увлечение, которое крепнет от праздника к празднику. Ваш форум - просто находка для меня. Но и я, в свою очередь, могу некоторыми идеями, задумками поделиться, жду вашей поддержки, уважаемые форумчане и форумчанки.:rolleyes:

----------


## Танюшечка2

Всем привет! Я тоже хочу сделать на следующей свадьбе танец отца и дочери. мне кажется это так трогательно. Можно взять песню "Доченька" Кабзона или немение очаровательную "Моей единственной" Розенбаума. Правда хочется что-то такое сказать перед танцем, а потом пусть жених с тёщей танцует под песню "Тёща".

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Я новичок не только на форуме, но и в сети вообще. Я не тамада. Я - воспитатель детского сада, но проведение праздников - мое увлечение, 
Я тоже работаю в детском саду хореографом уже 12 лет.Провожу с детишками различные праздники и вот однажды мне предложили провести свадьбу, я очень боялась, к счастью прошло всё отлично. Если бы не дали хорошей оценки, больше бы не за что не взялась за это не лёгкое дело.А здесь учусь. Спасибо всем!!!

----------


## Leni

> А можно и мне пожалуйста! У меня просьба к профи у именниницы мамы уже нет но она бы хотела чтобы  о ней тоже вспомнили,но не заостряли внимание,боиться расплакаться.Подскажите может какой стих или что-то подходяшее.Зарание спасибо.



Обратись пожалуйста к Мане у нее есть замечательная притча про кружки мне было очень понравилось как то обнадеживающе...
я просто не передаю здесь это, так как это не мое

----------


## kcy4

> Уважаемые модераторы, Вы уж меня простите, но я ничего теперь совсем не понимаю.....:frown:Новички начали общаться в темах "Новый год для новичков" и "Приёмный пункт для новичклв-старичков", знакомиться, делиться тем, что есть, а теперь и эти темы закрыли.И куда нам теперь??? Вы ведь сами изначально так начинали ,ну не поверю я что выкладывали только СВОЁ!!! Так почему же вы губите на корню то ,что сами же и посеяли?!
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> http://murclub.ru/id2001212
> 
> да.....мне чтоб перечитать те две темы понадобился не один час.....


полностью поддерживаю......нужно же какое-то время чтобы люди освоились, поняли что тут и к чему....

----------


## yuiova

> Мы все живем в век хамства, оно вылезет всегда  даже если одел овечью шкуру.


Даже обидно становится от этих слов! Пусть на форуме я числюсь  как новичок, но в жизни я давно занимаюсь праздниками, И у меня так мало времени, чтобы просмотреть все разделы, что то написать! По мере возможности я отвечаю, что то размещаю.  Попробовала написать свои мысли в отделе " куда пропали разделы", - но почему то не могу! Он что тоже для избранных? На данный момент мне не интересно общаться с людьми, которые только начинают свою деятельность,потому что я многое знаю и умею, и опыт у меня уже достаточно большой в проведении мероприятий! А вы дорогие постояльцы, так тчательно отсортировали  половину! И что мне теперь сидеть и сутками писать сообщения, чтоб набралось достаточное количество?:smile:. Как психолог могу сказать, что ущемлина личность людей, задеты тонкие грани души всех отсеянных на этом форуме! А 
вы , дорогие ведущие,  проявили просто безумное гостепреимство!:biggrin:
Не в обиду вам сказано, но эта ситуация схожа с такой:
Вы пришли в гости со старым товарищем, а хозяйка угощает чаем его, а не вас. А вам отвечает:
- Вы уж извините, но мы только что познакомились, заходите через месяц, как наобщаемся по телефону! (например)
Все кто пишет: Да правильно, на самом деле так не считают! У каждого затаилась своя обида!
Я долго молчала, но нельзя же молчать по этому поводу всегда! У нас теперь есть ВИПЫ и простые смертные!:smile: С чем всех и поздравляю!
ЗАРАНЕЕ ИЗВИНЯЮСЬ, если чем то оскорбила вашу личность! Все мы люди и ко всем нужно относится с уважением! Чему многим на форуме, в том числе и ВИПАМ, нужно учиться!:smile:

----------


## kcy4

> За помощью, деточка – в Собес! А мы здесь общаемся. И в процессе общения начинаем дружить и помогать ДРУГ ДРУГУ, друзьям то есть.



И как с вами можно дружить если вы общаться то не умеете, а на людей бросаетесь

----------


## yuiova

Сообщение от ПИГМАЛИОН 
Сбивчиво... но для меня понятно. Вот именно для этого я и открывал тему "Школа тамады" (для начинающих).... Которая как догадываюсь, сейчас закрыта для них! ... Мне оч жаль.... Ну чтож, будем сидеть на сундуке с золотишком ... и следить чтоб ни один грамм не пропал .... Как не крути, но все с собой не заберешь!....

Хочу выразить благодарность за проявленное благородство! Одно слово- настоящий мужчина! Большое спасибо, что Вы есть! Приятно осозновать, что не все на этом форуме самовлюбленные люди:smile:

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
А по поводу закрытой темы про Новый год, считаю что просто нашим уважаемым ВИПАМ стало немного обидно, что новички умеют найти общий язык друг с дугом, и начали обходиться без ваших ФИШЕК и кладезей( которые через пару месяцев устареют и вы вряд ли их будете использовать :Ha: ). " КАК ЖЕ ТАК, ИМ И БЕЗ НАС ХОРОШО!" СМЕШНО! ВЕДИТЕ СЕБЯ КАК ВЗРОСЛЫЕ ЛЮДИ! Все приняли ваши правила форума, а вы добавляете новые :Ok:  Предлагаю вообще составить УСТАВ ФОРУМА:biggrin: и принимать всем присягу!:biggrin:Если Вам так жалко делиться своими наработками, ЗАКРОЙТЕ ФОРУМ СОВСЕМ.! Вы уже нашли достаточно собеседников, вот и общайтесь в своей тесной и дружной компанией! ЗАЧЕМ ВАМ ЕЩЕ КТО-ТО, ОСОБЕННО НОВИЧКИ!:smile:

----------


## Ильич

Есть такой термин "эволюция". В природе выживает сильнейший, упорный, настойчивый. Так и здесь. Тот кто хочет стать среди себе равных и с упорством идет к этой цели. Да появилось деление на ВИПов и НЕ ВИПОВ. Ерунда все это. Я многих знаю в лицо, и не потому что на аватары смотрю, а потому что мы всречаемся реально и мы друзья. У нас одна очень большая компания. Со своими традициями.  Всяк приходящий может стать рядом и стать нашим другом, а может и не стать... 
Вы пришли в гости в компанию друзей, но вы никого не знаете. Вы потребуете посадить себя во главе стола, будете возмущатся по поводу напитков и закусок стоящих на столе, будете  перебивать разговор бестактными замечаниями? Вас попросят...  
Кто хочет тот будет.

----------


## yuiova

[QUOTE=Ильич;2532282]Есть такой термин "эволюция".  Я многих знаю в лицо, и не потому что на аватары смотрю, а потому что мы всречаемся реально и мы друзья. У нас одна очень большая компания. Со своими традициями.  Всяк приходящий может стать рядом и стать нашим другом, а может и не стать... 

НЕ ставте себя выше других и люди к вам потянутся!
ЗАРАНЕЕ ИЗВИНЯЮСЬ, если вам это неприятно читать!

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
За то что вы встречаетесь реально, я только рада! Но форум- это больше виртуальное общение! И сюда я выхожу не для того, чтобы создать о себе негативное впечатлене, или как вы написали занять место за столом:smile:( смешно), а для общения, где можно поделиться своими мыслями, идеями и причим.... Каждый человек - личность, и каждый имеет право на свое мнение, и думаю вам местным стоит прислушиваться иногда к мыслям не местных!:smile:И не стоит отфутболивать людей, как мячик!

----------


## Stejsi

Добрый день господа и дамы - ВЕДУЩИЕ!
На ваш сайт я забегаю "редко, но метко", так как являюсь ответственным лицом в нашем небольшом коллективе за проведение праздников. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ за весь материал, который включает в себя этот форум, так как он - палочка выручалочка для "непрофессионалов".
Пользуясь случаем, хотела бы попросить помощи... возможно кто-то поделиться своим опытом. Если вы ужаты в финсредствах (что характерно для бюджетных организаций) на реквизит, тем более на костюмы для праздника, как выходите из положения? И еще вопрос - когда компания состоит из "высоких чинов", они предпочитают на праздниках быть зрителями, а мне как ведущей не хочется быть "цирковой обезьянкой", какими подвижными играми их можно заинтересовать??? Заранее благодарна за ответы.  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> и думаю вам местным стоит прислушиваться иногда к мыслям не местных!И не стоит отфутболивать людей, как мячик!


Да нет *местных* и *не местных*

У вас 
Регистрация: *25.06.2009*
Адрес: г. Изобильный
Сообщений: *35*

Есть общительные и малообщительные.
Я когда зарегился, спать не мог, за первый месяц столько навыкладывал и настучал, что ой ой ой. А у вас за 6 месяцев 35 сообщений и то скорей всего эта цифра выросла в последнюю неделю.
Значит у вас потребительское отношение к форуму ин-ку.
Меняйте свое отношение к миру и мир повернется к вас. И если вы думаете, что набрав заветные 50 сообщений, можно будет снова не общатся, то вы ошибаетесь. Чуется мне что эта не последняя акция по реанимации слабообщающихся.

----------


## KAlinchik

Новички! у вас совесть есть, а?
 чего ж вы ругаетесь постоянно?!от  80 % вновь прибывших мы постоянно слышим: Вы захлебнетесь в собственном соку... и вот уже несколько лет мы все не захлебываемся и не захлебываемся, а общаемся и общаемся... и именно эти 80% непонятно куда пропадают, остаются только 20, которые со временем становятся друзьями и теми же старичками...
что вас всех сейчас бесит? что от вас, несчастных таких, многие темы позакрывали? так ведь оставили открытыми гораздо больше....Общайтесь на здоровье, а не тупо количество сообщений набирайте бессмысленными строчками. а то все подряд повылазили, а сейчас нужное количество наберут и опять туда же улезут...
я специально не заходила в тему " Куда пропали разделы?" т.к. чувствовала, что там ругаются и боялась, что и я не удержусь и резко выскажусь...надеялась, что тему закроют и все поутихнет...нет, все равно  новички бурчат и возмущаются!Прям бесят некоторые!
Появилась тут такая Ласкина, видно, что тупо набирает проходной бал, во всех открытых темах пишет всякую ересь, абы что-то написать...
 и не понимает, что все ее неинформативные сообщения просто аннулируют, правда , господа модераторы?

----------


## Ильич

> какими подвижными играми их можно заинтересовать


Никакими.
Эти люди не хотят казаться смешными в глазах окружающих. Они и на празднике как на работе

----------


## Орбита

НОВИЧКИ!!!
Вашу бы энергию да в мирных целях!..

Чего ж вы так возмущаетесь? Общаться вам никто не запрещает. Вы ж ради общения пришли на форум?.. Ну так и вперед!!!
Хочется вам свои наработки выложить?. Ну так выкладывайте!.. Или вам непременно надо в закрытые темы зайти и именно там выложить ваши шедевры?..
Пока все было открыто, вы спокойненько всё читали, качали и вас всё устраивало. И чё-то желания пообщаться не возникало.
Как только модераторы наложили табу на самые-самые популярные разделы, у вас аж засвербило от желания "простого человеческого общения"...
Самим-то не смешно?...
Да все  всё прекрасно понимают, давайте не будем с собой-то играть в прятки!
Ну хочется вам взять что-то новое, интересное, своеобразное с форума, да скажите вы честно и открыто: ребята, дайте, что не жалко, помогите, разрешите воспользоваться идейкой...и т.д. Кто на вас "кидаться" будет?..Или "отфутболивать"?
Здесь не жлобы собрались, как вы пишите.
Но бесит-то форумчан как раз ваша беспардонность, бестактность и фамильярность!..
Без году неделя на форуме, а уже права качаете!.. И порядки вас не устраивают, и старички-то здесь "бяки", вас не уважают, хамят вам и посылают...

А вы-то сами?...Вы за собой не видите грешки?..
Да только одно то, что вы своими склоками и нытьём весь рабочий настрой форума испортили и столько времени ( и своего и чужого) потратили на выяснение отношений, только одно это даёт право старичкам поставить вас на место!..
А раздавать направо и налево нелестные характеристики в адрес старичков -это уже вообще свинство!.. Вы знаете их лично? Известно ли вам, что это за люди, сколько они для форума и его обитателей сделали?.. Кому и как помогли в трудную минуту?.. 
Так что, дорогие новички, будьте добрее. Постарайтесь соблюдать правила общежития. Усмирите свою гордыню! А свой профессионализм доказывайте не словами пустыми, а делом!
Помните? "поработай на свой авторитет год, и авторитет на тебя будет работать 10 лет!"
И ещё: "Поддерживает то, что оказывает сопротивление" (закон физики).

А на форуме у нас всё, как на ладони- сразу видно, кто есть кто...

----------


## elena5555

Я новичок на форуме, то же бы хотела зайти на закрытые темы. Но я понимаю людей которые  общаются на этих закрытых темах- они что - то придумывают новое , интересное , что то пробуют и только потом выкладывают это другим. и вдруг заходят все желающие и просто сдирают их идеи. Любой бы на их месте поступил так же. Одна просьба, откройте один общий отдел для новичков,что б мы могли бы общаться по всем темам, чтоб не искать где что, а все в кучу. Потом рассортируем.

----------


## Курица

*elena5555*,



> дна просьба, откройте один общий отдел для новичков,что б мы могли бы общаться по всем темам, чтоб не искать где что, а все в кучу. Потом рассортируем.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621
Лена, сходи сюда...Может, это то, что ты ищешь! :flower:

----------


## Ильич

> НЕ ставте себя выше других и люди к вам потянутся!
> ЗАРАНЕЕ ИЗВИНЯЮСЬ, если вам это неприятно читать!


Да мне все равно.
В оригинале эта фраза звучит по другому:
Будьте проще и к вам потянутся люди. Чего и вам советую.


> как вы написали занять место за столом( смешно)


А чьи это слова?



> Вы пришли в гости со старым товарищем, а хозяйка угощает чаем его, а не вас. А вам отвечает:
> - Вы уж извините, но мы только что познакомились, заходите через месяц, как наобщаемся по телефону! (например)


Что, чай стояпить будем?

Да чего же я с Юлиями вседа в напряге то? Вы уже вторая которая смеется....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Одна просьба, откройте один общий отдел для новичков,что б мы могли бы общаться по всем темам, чтоб не искать где что, а все в кучу. Потом рассортируем.


Так вот он! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621

----------


## Сильва

*Stejsi*,
 С годовщиной тебя!!! Уже год на форуме, как и я... И времени у меня, пожалуй, вряд ли свободного больше. Может, интерес другой... 
Разделы закрылись совсем недавно, а до этого легко можно было  (а может, и сейчас, если поискать) найти соответствующие темы - и про ВИПов, и про безреквизитное общение с публикой. Ну не повторять же сейчас всё это, согласись.  


> На ваш сайт я забегаю "редко, но метко",


 И ещё, а чём "меткость" твоего забегания?:smile:

----------


## TomaCh

> Пользуясь случаем, хотела бы попросить помощи... возможно кто-то поделиться своим опытом. Если вы ужаты в финсредствах (что характерно для бюджетных организаций) на реквизит, тем более на костюмы для праздника, как выходите из положения? И еще вопрос - когда компания состоит из "высоких чинов", они предпочитают на праздниках быть зрителями


А они будут играть в подвижные игры? Подвижные предложила чуть раньше. А сейчас другие:
1."Ай-яй-яй! Еще называю эту игру тест на трезвость. Играем за столом. Мы все умеем хорошо по порядку считать. Предлагаю начать счет с себя (или юбиляра), но главное правило: вместо цифры 3, цифр,которые делятся на 3 (6,9,15 и др.) и содержат (13,23 ит.д.) надо произнести ай-яй-яй (можно заменить на актульную фразу- С Новым годом!)и счет продолжается. Если кто-ошибся, счет начинается снова с него. Как правило сразу редко у кого получается. Если получилось или для усложнения игры добавляем замену цифры 5 движением рук (хлопнуть в ладоши, помахать ручкой) Причем, будут цифры (!5, 35),где надо и сказать и сделать движение.
2."Акробат" Две команды по 7 игроков,у каждого карточка с буквой. Загадываю загадку, отгадкой будет слово, которое можно сложить из этих букв. Буквы не передаются, а игроки перестраиваются. Чья команда быстрее. Из этих букв можно составить порядка 20 слов.

----------


## Stejsi

> *Stejsi*,
>  С годовщиной тебя!!! Уже год на форуме, как и я... И времени у меня, пожалуй, вряд ли свободного больше. Может, интерес другой... 
> Разделы закрылись совсем недавно, а до этого легко можно было  (а может, и сейчас, если поискать) найти соответствующие темы - и про ВИПов, и про безреквизитное общение с публикой. Ну не повторять же сейчас всё это, согласись.   И ещё, а чём "меткость" твоего забегания?:smile:


Спасибо за поздравление, ответно поздравляю ВАС! Даже не задумывалась, что на форуме я уже год:redface: Для меня "меткость" в том, что я на основе вашего материала устраиваю праздник своему коллективу каждый раз по-новому (каюсь, что нагло с моей стороны пользовать чужой материал и поддерживаю "хозяев" форума в "закрытии разделов"). А то что я мало общаюсь - не из-за занятости (на все время можно найти), просто я по сути не форумный чел... а мое "творческое начало" направлено в русло декоративно-прикладного искусства; для меня сочинить стишок хуже смерти. Но такова жизнь, что иногда приходится относительно "приказа" сверху проводить мероприятия. "Хозяева" форума живут этим ремеслом, и я очень рада что есть такие люди! Спасибо всем!

----------


## yuiova

[QUOTE=Ильич;2532553]Да нет *местных* и *не местных*

Есть общительные и малообщительные.
Я когда зарегился, спать не мог, за первый месяц столько навыкладывал и настучал, что ой ой ой. А у вас за 6 месяцев 35 сообщений и то скорей всего эта цифра выросла в последнюю неделю.
Значит у вас потребительское отношение к форуму ин-ку.

Вы не правы!!!!!!!!:smile: Не зная меня вы так судите, просто нет времени даже на семью, а вы говорите на форум! Когда оно есть я выходила и выхожу, и выкладывала тоже новый материал!!!!!!!
И ВООБЩЕ Я ДОБРАЯ И ХОРОШАЯ:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:И КАЖДЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК ИМЕЕТ ПРАВО НА СВОЕ МНЕНИЕ! МОЕ ВЫ УСЛЫШАЛИ- и сразу агрессия:biggrin:вам приятнее когда вам льстят? Я пришла сюда ОБЩАТЬСЯ, а не ссориться, А ВСТЕТИЛАСЬ С НЕГАТИВОМ! не приятно!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Светик 79 эту песню поет Н.Трубач.А кто нибудь делает танец "Отца и дочери"
> если можно поделитесь.


Я ДЕЛАЮ ЕГО ПЕРЕД ТАНЦЕМ МОЛОДОЖЕНОВ!

Шаги босых девчачьих ножек ,
Забавные  косички, звонкий детский смех…
Для папы дочь- всего дороже,
Она, бесс***** ,лучше всех!
И вот уже дочурка подрастает,
Взрослее не по дням ,а по часам
И как порой отец скучает
По детским шуткам, озорным глазам!
Прошли года ,расцвел его цветочек
Обещан принцу он назад дороги нет
Танцует папа этот танец с дочкой..
Прекрасней танца нет….

Звучит песня "ПАПИНА ДОЧКА"( папина радость..)извиняюсь, но не помню кто поет, в инете запросто найти можно.

То был прощальный танец у родного очага,
Ну а потом закружит жизнь иная.
Слегка защемит сердце у отца,
Законно мужу дочку отдавая!

Потом отец доводит невесту до жениха и говорит напутственные слова( береги ее, люби ее…и.т.д)

----------


## Ильич

> И ВООБЩЕ Я ДОБРАЯ И ХОРОШАЯИ КАЖДЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК ИМЕЕТ ПРАВО НА СВОЕ МНЕНИЕ! МОЕ ВЫ УСЛЫШАЛИ- и сразу агрессиявам приятнее когда вам льстят? Я пришла сюда ОБЩАТЬСЯ, а не ссориться, А ВСТЕТИЛАСЬ С НЕГАТИВОМ! не приятно!


Все в головах наших:

Попал человек в рай. Смотрит, а там все люди ходят радостные, счастливые, открытые, доброжелательные. А вокруг всё как в обычной жизни. Походил он, погулял, понравилось. И говорит архангелу:
— А можно посмотреть, что такое ад? Хоть одним глазком!
— Хорошо, пойдём, покажу.
Приходят они в ад. Человек смотрит, а там вроде бы на первый взгляд всё так же как в раю: та же обычная жизнь, только люди все злые, обиженные, видно, что плохо им тут. Он спрашивает у архангела:
— Тут же всё вроде так же, как и в раю! Почему они все такие недовольные?
— А потому что они думают, что в раю лучше.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Пока все было открыто, вы спокойненько всё читали, качали и вас всё устраивало. И чё-то желания пообщаться не возникало.
> Как только модераторы наложили табу на самые-самые популярные разделы, у вас аж засвербило от желания "простого человеческого общения"...


Уважаемая, Орбита!...Вы наверное чуть не в теме. Дело в том, что табу и бЫло наложено на *темы* которые открывались для новичков: *"Приёмный пункт для новичков-старичков" и "Новый Год для новичков"*... объясните тогда смысл их открытия!???  Тем более, что люди начали там нарабатывать свой материал (я не спорю о его необходимости - много ненужного и просто взятого с этого же форума, но были и неплохие наработки).. у них началось знакомство, общение между собой... А тут* темки* берут и закрывают, что же остается.. Сказать модераторам спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!??  Потому и начались возмущения.



> Без году неделя на форуме, а уже права качаете!.. И порядки вас не устраивают, и старички-то здесь "бяки", вас не уважают, хамят вам и посылают...


А говорят ДЕДОВЩИНА только в армии.... сразу видно не прошли через эту школу! :biggrin:



> Так что, дорогие новички, будьте добрее.


Уважаемые старички, староЖИЛЫ :rolleyes: и аксакалы.... вы вообще глядели как называется эта тема: *"если ты новичок-зайди сюда!"*  :Aga:  ... Так что же так тянет сюда вас -  столь уважаемых на форуме личностей.... не вы ли сами провоцируете новичков!? Видимо в закрытых (а то и не нужных вовсе для форума) от них темках вам скучновато! :biggrin: :Pivo:  :Ha:  ИМХО



> — А можно посмотреть, что такое ад? Хоть одним глазком!


Конечно можно!...  :Vah: kuku

*И новичкам и старичкам... ВСЕМ!! Успехов!*

----------


## maknata

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
Петь, ты немного не прав. Темы были открыты для новичков, с просьбой выкладывать свой материал. Они же начали тащить туда то, что успели накопать здесь же раньше. Поэтому темы и закрыли. Открыли для собственных наработок. Марина большими буквами написала - сюда только свои наработки. но история повторяется. Тема "Если ты новичок - зайди сюда!" в своё время была открыта для помощи новичкам в ориентировке по форуму. Но не для того чтобы засорять её возмущениями и оскорблениями. Мне если честно, то уже даже не хочется на форум заходить из-за этого. А ведь я без него уже не могу. И не потому что нужны идеи (вродь как не две извилины, могу и сама что нить придуать), а потому что здесь мой дом, мои друзья, можно сказать даже родные. Я ещё помню тему на старом форуме (самом старом) с которой и начался форум ведущих. Я сидела ночи напролёт растаскивала и раскладывала по полочкам материал с той уже огромной темы на МСК ("Ты тамада? Тебе сюда!"), которую открыл Виталич, успевший скопировать материал со старого форума (где теперь он сам, где Дашунька Очарование, Танюшка Тамбовская волчица тоже редкий гость.) Старички креативные уходят в подполье... А ведь благодаря чему и кому этот форум стал так популярен? Благодаря интересным людям, которые здесь собрались. И если этот костяк уйдёт то останутся одни геологи, которые общаться не умеют или не хотят. И что будет с форумом? Да, материала здесь хватит не на один год геолого-разведочных работ, но скоро и этот материал состарится, а нового ничего не будет.:frown: Никто же не просит новичков выкладывать эксклюзив, если его у них нет. Но кто запрещает по хорошему, по человечески немного пообщаться в обычных темах? А в беседе сразу станет ясно кто есть кто, и может даже такой новичёк станет мне другом? И я открою ему все свои тайны? Но согласись, не очень красиво заходить в дом, уже на ходу обвиняя хозяев в жлобстве и хамстве. Вот представь, заходишь ты в свой дом, а там сидит незнакомый тебе человек и орёт на тебя, мол на фика ты на холодильник замок поцепил, он оказывается уже пару лет у тебя подкармливался, а ты, негодяй, жлоб, взял да и перед самым новым годом подложил ему такую свинью! И что ж он теперь себе на стол поставит? Или ему голодным новый год встречать? А если бы этот человек подошёл к тебе и объяснил - жэ нэ манж па сиз жур , ты бы что ему отказал в кусочке хлебушка?:wink:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> у них началось знакомство, общение между собой...


А с нами знакомится не надо?:biggrin:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ПИГМАЛИОН,
> Петь, ты немного не прав


:biggrin:... Наташ, ну если только немного  :Aga: ... мою точку зрения ты знаешь... 
С наступающим!  :Pivo:  ... И береги себя!  :flower:

----------


## Орбита

> А говорят ДЕДОВЩИНА только в армии.... сразу видно не прошли через эту школу!


Петр! Ты не прав! Лично я, как и многие форумчане в своё время, прошла через дедовщину!:smile:И, поверь, что было всякое:frown: Но я со своим уставом в чужой монастырь не лезла! Сначала читала, потом свои наработки выкладывала, выслушивала мнение форумчан, обсуждала, принимала, соглашалась, спорила... Даже ревела иногда. Приходилось доказывать, что имею право... И вот уже два года я здесь, и здесь мой дом, мои друзья.  :Ok: 

 Поэтому


> Так что же так тянет сюда вас - столь уважаемых на форуме личностей.... не вы ли сами провоцируете новичков!? Видимо в закрытых (а то и не нужных вовсе для форума) от них темках вам скучновато!  ИМХО


И опять ты не прав, Пётр!
Наташа правильно говорит, что темы созданы для того, чтоб старички помогали новичкам. Знаешь, зачем 76 бензин разбавляют иногда 95? Чтоб повысить октановое число. Так и здесь.
Или ты думаешь, что новичкам одним хочется общаться, без посторонней помощи обсуждать свои шедевральные сценарии?..
Или в эту тему старичкам вход категорически воспрещен, дабы не обижать своими замечаниями и советами и без того подкованных и опытных профи?..:wink:
Так давайте теперь у них спросим, у новичков. Не шибко ли мы мешаем?

Или того интереснее: закроем эту тему для тех, у кого больше 1000 сообщений.:wink:

----------


## kcy4

> Сначала читала, потом свои наработки выкладывала


вы хоть почитать успели, а тут пока разобрались что и к чему...все прикрыли......
сотни страниц сразу просмотреть невозможно.......

----------


## maknata

> все прикрыли......
> сотни страниц сразу просмотреть невозможно.......


Но прикрыли далеко не всё, ещё есть что почитать, сами же говорите - сотни страниц:wink:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Петр! Ты не прав!...... со своим уставом в чужой монастырь...


Форум ведь открытый!!!  :Vah: .... Ну а если неприятны в нем незваные гости, то нужно было изначально сделать его ЗАКРЫТЫМ от всех и не показываться (дразниться) своими наработками... а вход по приглашению - только своим проверенным людям! 



> И опять ты не прав, Пётр!


Привык уже к этой фразе!!!! :biggrin:



> Наташа правильно говорит, что темы созданы для того, чтоб старички помогали новичкам. Знаешь, зачем 76 бензин разбавляют иногда 95? Чтоб повысить октановое число. Так и здесь.


Наташ, а не лучше ли ездить на одном бензине!??... 92-м kuku



> Или ты думаешь, что новичкам одним хочется общаться, без посторонней помощи обсуждать свои шедевральные сценарии?..


... Я то как-раз так и не думаю!... Потому и высказываю свое мнение по закрытию тем... Противоречишь же сама себе, Наташ... :redface: Для чего закрывать то, если есть желание помогать!



> Так давайте теперь у них спросим, у новичков. Не шибко ли мы мешаем?


:biggrin: .. да мешать то не мешаете... только они в растерянности! :redface:... не поймут, что происходит... 

... и еще.. ведь есть же админы, модеры и прочие распорядители форума .... почему же остальные старички считают себя хозяевами!? :rolleyes:

----------


## Stejsi

> А они будут играть в подвижные игры? Подвижные предложила чуть раньше. А сейчас другие:
> 1."Ай-яй-яй! Еще называю эту игру тест на трезвость. Играем за столом. Мы все умеем хорошо по порядку считать. Предлагаю начать счет с себя (или юбиляра), но главное правило: вместо цифры 3, цифр,которые делятся на 3 (6,9,15 и др.) и содержат (13,23 ит.д.) надо произнести ай-яй-яй (можно заменить на актульную фразу- С Новым годом!)и счет продолжается. Если кто-ошибся, счет начинается снова с него. Как правило сразу редко у кого получается. Если получилось или для усложнения игры добавляем замену цифры 5 движением рук (хлопнуть в ладоши, помахать ручкой) Причем, будут цифры (!5, 35),где надо и сказать и сделать движение.
> 2."Акробат" Две команды по 7 игроков,у каждого карточка с буквой. Загадываю загадку, отгадкой будет слово, которое можно сложить из этих букв. Буквы не передаются, а игроки перестраиваются. Чья команда быстрее. Из этих букв можно составить порядка 20 слов.


Как то провела две  - "заначка" и "испорченный факс", видимо вписываются в рамки "не выгляжу смешным", поэтому были отъиграны моими коллегами хорошо.
Спасибо за предложенные игры, попробую и ту и другую!

----------


## Наталюшка

> почему же остальные старички считают себя хозяевами!?


просто они здесь ЖИВУТ!!!!! давно, долго, обустраивают свой дом, улучшают.... потом приходят новички (и я такой была) в гости, а когда обживаются тоже становятся хозяевами...

----------


## yuiova

Дружба
слова А. Шмульяна, музыка В. Сидорова

Когда простым и нежным взором
Ласкаешь ты меня, мой друг,
Необычайным цветным узором
Земля и небо вспыхивают вдруг.

Припев:
  Веселья час и боль разлуки
  Хочу делить с тобой всегда.
  Давай пожмем друг другу руки —
  И в дальний путь, на долгие года.

Мы так близки, что слов не надо,
Чтоб повторять друг другу вновь,
Что эта нежность и наша дружба
Сильнее страсти, больше чем любовь.

Припев:
  Веселья час и боль разлуки
  Хочу делить с тобой всегда.
  Давай пожмем друг другу руки —
  И в дальний путь, на долгие года.

РЕБЯТА! ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО! :flower:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> а когда обживаются тоже становятся хозяевами...


.. Наталюшка, так я ж именно за это!!!!  :Aga: ....  пусть обживаются спокойно (без наездов)... 
А то ведь получается почти как на зоне :confused:... Если новенький заходит в камеру, ему тут же подножку, чтоб он упал лицом (извините) к параше... знай мол свое место!!! :mad: 




> РЕБЯТА! ДАВАЙТЕ ЖИТЬ ДРУЖНО!


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Наталюшка

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
Петр, и я ЗА!!! но ведь вот как вжизни бывает... некоторые гости приходят в дом, сидят пьют чай, болтают, с ними отдыхаешь душой... а некоторые прийдут, наследят, все что интересно хватают, потом еще и охаять могут, мол не так живешь... вот так и новички наши тоже... некоторых сразу чувствуешь - СВОЙ В ДОСКУ, а некоторые ... э-э-э-эх....

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> *ПИГМАЛИОН*,
> Петр, и я ЗА!!! но ведь вот как вжизни бывает...   ... э-э-э-эх....


Наталюш, а кому щас легко! :rolleyes: ... просто добрее надо быть :Aga: ... И я ведь тоже все понимаю... 
За дружбу!  :Pivo: ... Успехов!  :flower:

----------


## Наталюшка

*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 :Oj:  :Jaison 2:

----------


## Anomalia

Доброго времени суток! Вот не знаю куда писать, спросить, можно сюда?=) Я вот сейчас свадьбу готовлю, ну в принципе уже все готово, вот музыку подбирала и вздумалось мне поставить на танец родителей песню "Помолимся за родителей" (думаю, многие ее используют). Сижу слушаю... аж слезы на глазах и мурашки по коже... причем на каждую свадьбу (а их у меня не так много было=) я подбираю отдельную музыку, на все танцы, такую, как я чувствую молодых, атмосферу их отношений, делаю как говорится с душой, и вот подумалось мне, ведь тяжело это, эмоционально в первую очередь, я себя вкладываю (причем мне кажется так и должно быть). Не бывает у вас, что вы себя опустошенными чувствуете? 

P.S.^ Жаль, что мои молодые от танца с родителями отказались, такой бы красивый трогательный момент получился=)

----------


## Leni

, и вот подумалось мне, ведь тяжело это, эмоционально в первую очередь, я себя вкладываю (причем мне кажется так и должно быть). Не бывает у вас, что вы себя опустошенными чувствуете? 

P.S.^ Жаль, что мои молодые от танца с родителями отказались, такой бы красивый трогательный момент получился=)[/QUOTE]

Я тоже думаю,что так и должно быть,я иммею ввиду твоё отношение.  :Ok: Только ведь люди разные на свете, не падай духом! Другим обязательно понравится! :smile:

----------


## Светик79

> Шаги босых девчачьих ножек ,
> Забавные косички, звонкий детский смех…
> Для папы дочь- всего дороже,
> Она, бесс***** ,лучше всех!
> И вот уже дочурка подрастает,
> Взрослее не по дням ,а по часам
> И как порой отец скучает
> По детским шуткам, озорным глазам!
> Прошли года ,расцвел его цветочек
> ...


Очень красивый  стих,мне кажеться что и на юбилее можно его тоже применить.Когда мы отмечали юбилей моего мужа я делала второй тост за родителей,а после мой муж дарил маме букет цветов и под песню Дорогие мои старики  Саруханова мы танцевали с его родителями.Им очень понравилось,только может нужно ставить не всю  песню,немного длинная песня.

----------


## Светик79

Очень красивый  стих,мне кажеться что и на юбилее можно его тоже применить.Когда мы отмечали юбилей моего мужа я делала второй тост за родителей,а после мой муж дарил маме букет цветов и под песню Дорогие мои старики  Саруханова мы танцевали с его родителями.Им очень понравилось,только может нужно ставить не всю  песню,немного длинная песня.




> ведь тяжело это, эмоционально в первую очередь, я себя вкладываю (причем мне кажется так и должно быть). Не бывает у вас, что вы себя опустошенными чувствуете?


Ты права,ты выкладываешься на все100% ,делаешь все что в твоих силах,ты тратишь уйму времени на подготовку сценария,подстраеваешь все под веновников торжества,под их гостей.А когда в итоге даже не слшишь слова благобарности в ответ( хотя все в восторге как прошол вечер),или того круче найдеться какой-нибудь умник который испортит тебе все,то ты действительно чувствуешь себя опустошонным.Но тем не мение на перекор всему,ты собираешься  с духом и стараешься сделать все еще лучше и интересней.Удачи тебе и не падай духом. :Ok:

----------


## maknata

*Anomalia*,
 Танюш, можно сейчас отвечу не как ведущая, а как мама.. Дочке у меня 15,5 лет.. вродь как замуж рано, но понимаю что рано или поздно она уйдёт в другую семью.. и у неё тоже будет свадьба.. Я прожжжённая тамада, вродь ничем не проймёшь, но.. слушаю эту песню и вспоминаю свою свадьбу, когда мой папка, после двух инсультов (уже практически "Овощ") стоял в загсе аки солдатик, я ему кланялась, он нас целовал, ему потом  показывали внучку, а он с трудом соображал кто это.. он умер, но я не перестала его любить.. и плакать... А тут ещё сон поганючий наснился..  И вдруг на свадьбе моей дочери танец с родителями и "помолимся за родителей, здравствующих и НЕБОЖИТЕЛЕЙ" - ты  чё, я в истерике, свадьба кончилась!.. Обходи, пожалуйста стороной такие вещи... У Константина Дерра есть хорошая песенка для танца с родителями.. Ссорри, у меня депресняк, действительно плохой сон наснился..

----------


## Позитив

Здравствуйте! 
Приветствую всех форумчан.
Очень рад присоединиться к профессионалам.
Как говорится, с кем поведешься...

----------


## Елена Дианова

У меня однажды юбиляр, достаточно уважаемый в городе человек, просьбы которого я не могла оставить без внимания, попросил, что бы в пограмму обязательно включили минуту памяти родителей, и других значимых ему людей,  и потом Павлиашвили " Помолимся за родителей". Я понимала, какой это будет эмоциональный провал в ведении, но все таки пошла на это. 120 человк, стоя поднимают бокалы почтить память.... У меня у самой муражки по коже, и ком в горле... и понадобилось мне тогда самой  уйма душевных сил и такта, что бы найти нужные слова и вывести юбилей на праздничные рельсы...

----------


## Ксюша71

Здравствуйте форумчане !!! Совершенно случайно нашла Ваш форум ! Сколько здесь творческих людей !!! Тамадой назвать меня можно с натяжкой , я скорее организатор торжества , но иногда выхожу работать с микрафоном ... И так как кое- какие наработки есть , не жалко их и выложить сюда ...Как знать может кому и сгодятся ))) . Вот только я по форуму как слепой котенок ... е6сть сценарий нового года для Д. Мороза и Снегурки ( для корпоративов) , вдруг кому сгодится , есть кое что для свадеб ... А вот куда и как выкладывать :((( . Может поможете советом ???

----------


## Курица

> И так как кое- какие наработки есть , не жалко их и выложить сюда ...Как знать может кому и сгодятся ))) . Вот только я по форуму как слепой котенок ... е6сть сценарий нового года для Д. Мороза и Снегурки ( для корпоративов) , вдруг кому сгодится , есть кое что для свадеб ... А вот куда и как выкладывать :((( . Может поможете советом ?


Ксюша, проходи, располагайся, осматривайся...А выложить что захочешь, это *СЮДА:* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621

----------


## Anomalia

Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся! Мои молодожены в принципе от танца с родителями отказались, просто у них там мама с новым мужем, папа с новой женой, чтобы путаницы не возникло, решили убрать из программы. Просто знаю, что вот на другой свадьбе легко другую песню выбрала, а вот тут именно эту. Там такие слова хорошие, что-то вроде чтобы наши родители ушли минутой раньше нас детей, совсем седых. Как говорит моя мама, да и как я поняла, родив, что нет ничего страшнее пережить своих детей. Ладно, что это я все о грусном. =)

Девочки, еще вопрос. У меня что-то все вопросы не о конкурсах (вроде пока сама справляюсь), а о других аспектах профессии=). Читала на многих форумах, да и в контакте, в группах, что невесты жалуются, что ведущие такие трогательные тосты произносят, что у них слезы. Считаете ли вы это провалом? Мне просто кажтся, что свадьба - это такой трогательный момент, что не грех и слезу пустить. Сама в загсе всегда плачу, да и на свадьбе своей ревела. Плохо, когда так случается, нужно обходить такие моменты, но ведь это так важно увидеть, что твои тосты (которые я сама пишу, перерабатываю, сочиняю) находят отклик в глазах и сердцах. Поделитесь, девочки и мальчики=)

----------


## Жаннэт

> Читала на многих форумах, да и в контакте, в группах, что невесты жалуются, что ведущие такие трогательные тосты произносят, что у них слезы. Считаете ли вы это провалом?


Мне кажется трогательные моменты должны быть обязательно на свадьбе! Главное как их приподнести. 
Я делала семейный очаг достаточно долго, потом мой ди-джей говорит - а зачем ты его делаешь - посмотри  на родителей, молодых - нет эмоций,души не хватает. Ой, как меня это задело! Сразу и музыку поменяла, и слова, когда на четвертой свадьбе мама невесты пустила слезу, увидела лица молодых - вот оно! Да я от счастья уснуть не могла после свадьбы.
И вообще спасибо всем вам, я когда в сентябре нашла этот форум, то поняла, что никакая я не супер ведущая, и идей практически не "рожаю"! А вы все даете толчок к развитию!

----------


## Позитив

Недавно я проводил корейский юбилей. По традиции дети должны кланяться юбиляру. Но здесь мне сказали, что мероприятие будет проходить в европейском стиле, т.е. без поклонов и т.п.. Но, когда я провел трогательный момент, на подобие очага, так дети так растрогались, что сделали поклон в самых корейских традициях. А говорили не надо

----------


## maknata

*Anomalia*,
 Танюш, свадьба это такая штука,на которой должны быть и смех и слёзы. Но слёзы не от ведущего(щей), который(ая) постоянно давит на слезливые моменты,или ведёт так, что плакать хочется за бесцельно потраченные деньги, а слёзы от счастья, или же в определённые моменты от нахлынувших чувств. Но тут настолько тонкая грань, практически лезвие бритвы - оступишься - разрежет пополам.. Я очень люблю притчи.. да на одних бы притчах могла бы провести свадьбу. НО! Кому нужны сплошные сопли-слюни? Ведь свадьба - это праздник, и здесь в первую очередь должно быть веселье. А слезливых моментов должно быть как можно меньше - у меня их два: тост за родителей и снятие фаты, да и то, слёзы льют те, кто действительно проникся сутью происходящего. И здесь главное не переборщить, не затронуть очень глубокие чувства. А песня Павлиашвили, как на меня, уместна на юбилеях, где юбиляру уже глубоко за 60... ИМХО

----------


## лирочка

А мои невесты всегда плачут, когда танцуют с папами, а у вас?

----------


## гармашева26

наhttp://narod.ru/disk/15906094000/05-...%B8.mp3.htmlа форуме этой песни елочки не встречала,если повтор,приношу извинения

*Добавлено через 48 минут*
вот еще одна песня,может,пригодится для нового года
http://webfile.ru/4156205

----------


## irjkmybwf

Предлагаю для нового года Пушной  , Слава богу ты пришел. На выход деда мороза
http://files.mail.ru/LFPJZ8

----------


## Megatoi

> А мои невесты всегда плачут, когда танцуют с папами, а у вас?


а мои почему то постоянно плачут:smile:редко попадаются уровновешаные невесты:smile:ну и я..на них глядя..тож реву..уже 7 лет борюсь с этим и ничего не получается...

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

здравствуйте! Я - новичок!!!!можете ругаться, что уже сто раз объясняли!!! но я не могу ни фото на страницу поставить, ни аватар (или кто он там)!!!! HELPPPPPPP!:frown:

----------


## maknata

*ДЭЛИТА*,
 Так, спокойно, без паники! Наведи на своё фото курсор и посмотри его размер. Он у тебя явно больше чем надо. Если сама не умеешь уменьшить до нужного размера, зхагрузи сюда -http://www.radikal.ru/. Нажми обзор, выбери со своего компа то что хотела на аватар поставить, нажми на синюю кнопку "загрузить". Подожди пока загрузится, у тебя будет страница со ссылками. выбери под №8 и скопируй. Отправь мне в личку, я тебе уменьшу. Дальше расскажу что с ней делать

----------


## Светик79

> Я очень люблю притчи.. да на одних бы притчах могла бы провести свадьбу. НО! Кому нужны сплошные сопли-слюни?


Уважаемая Наталья! Подскажите пожалуйста какую-нибудь притчу,просто уже столько искала что-то подходящее,но все не-то.Моей именнинице 30 лет, мамы нет уже 5 лет,она очень хочет чтобы мы вспомнили о ней,что будет плакать сказала сразу,она очень сентиментальная.Поэтому и переживаю,подскажите пожалуйста :flower:  ,как после тоста за маму можно перейти на более веселый лад? Очень хочу сделать танец с папой,но ни знаю,лучше до тоста за маму или после?

----------


## Пражачка

*maknata*,  хочу Вам  сказать спасибо, как человеку щедрому в слове и опытному в деле! С удовольствием читаю ваши посты. 
Можно узнать у вас о игре "пупсик" которой вы разогреваете свадьбу? ) я об этом где то у вас прочла) 
С играми всегда напряжёнка...не знаешь, что "пройдёт" в компании, а что будет не интересно...

----------


## maknata

*Светик79*,



> Подскажите пожалуйста какую-нибудь притчу


А "ласточка" не подойдёт? Или "За день до своего рождения, ребёнок спросил у бога.."? Под соответствующую музыку... только окончания там поменять. Как на меня, я бы использовала таки про ангела -хранителя, закончив тем, что даже уходя от нас в иной мир, наши матери остаются нашими ангелами-хранителями и незримо поддерживают нас с небес.
*Пражачка*,



> Можно узнать у вас о игре "пупсик" которой вы разогреваете свадьбу?


Можно, эта игра стара как свет, но как говорится всё новое - хорошо забытое старое. Берёте пупса, гостям объявляете, что они добрые феи, которые могут наделять новорожденного ребёнка какими то сверхспособностями. Итак, представим, что пупс - это первенец наших новобрачных. Передаём по кругу пупса, целуем его в определённое место ( к примеру в лоб, чтоб умным был). В одно и то же место целовать нельзя, иначе уйдут те способности, которым наделили его до этого. Ну а потом, когда круг пройдёт, что же вы гости дорогие, такие большие, а ещё в куклы играете. Целуем теперь соседа слева или справа, в то место куда пупса целовали:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Светик79*,
А я вот прочла вопрос и так мне захотелось на такой момент какую-то притчу, которая бы наоборот позитив в души внесла. Попыталась  вспомнить и найти, но пока ничего такого нет, во всяком случае мне не встретилось. 
Но вот такая притча попала, очень там слова красивые. Её ведь можно переделать, немного укоротить и повествование само изменить.

Молодая Мать только вступила на путь материнства. Держа малыша на руках и улыбаясь, она задумалась: "Как долго будет длиться это счастье?" И Ангел сказал ей: "Путь материнства долог и труден. И ты состаришься, прежде чем достигнешь конца его.Но, знай, конец будет лучше, чем начало".Но, молодая Мать была счастлива, и она не могла предположить, что может быть что-нибудь лучше, чем эти годы. Она играла со своими детьми и по пути собирала для них цветы, и купала их в потоках чистых вод; и солнце им радостно светило, и молодая Мать кричала: "Ничто не может быть более прекрасным, чем это счастливое время!"И когда наступила ночь, и началась буря, и темная дорога стала невидна, а дети дрожали от страха и холода, Мать обняла их, прижала близко к сердцу и укрыла своим покрывалом… И дети сказали: "Мама, мы не боимся, потому что ты - рядом и ничего страшного случиться не может". И когда наступило утро, они увидели гору впереди себя, и дети стали подниматься вверх, и утомились… И Мать тоже была утомлена, но все время говорила детям: "Потерпите: еще немного, и мы - там". И когда дети поднялись, и достигли вершины, они сказали: "Мама, мы никогда бы не сделали этого без тебя!"
И тогда Мать, ложась ночью, посмотрела на звезды и сказала: "Это - лучший день, чем прошлый, поскольку дети мои узнали силу духа перед лицом трудностей. Вчера я дала им храбрость. Сегодня я дала им силу".
И на следующий день появились странные облака, которые затемняли землю. Это были облака войны, ненависти и зла. И дети искали в темноте свою Мать… и когда наткнулись на нее, Мама сказала им: "Поднимите свои глаза к Свету". И дети посмотрели и увидели выше этих облаков Вечную Славу Вселенной, и это вывело их из темноты.
И той ночью Мать сказала: "Это - лучший день из всех, поскольку я показала моим детям Бога".
И дни проходили, и недели, и месяцы, и годы, и Мать постарела, и немного сгорбилась… Но дети ее были высокими и сильными, и смело шли по жизни. И когда путь был слишком трудный, они поднимали ее и несли, поскольку она была легка, как перышко… И наконец они поднялись в гору, и уже без нее смогли увидеть, что дороги светлы, а золотые врата широко открыты.
И Мать сказала: "Я достигла конца моего пути. И теперь я знаю, что конец лучше, чем начало, поскольку мои дети могут идти сами, и дети их - за ними".
И дети сказали: "Мама, ты будешь всегда с нами, даже когда пройдешь сквозь эти врата". И они стояли, и наблюдали, как она продолжала идти одна и как врата закрылись за нею. И тогда они сказали: "Мы не можем видеть ее, но она все еще с нами. Мама, подобно нашей, - больше чем память. Она - Живое Присутствие ……."
Ваша Мама - всегда с вами ….: она в шепоте листьев, когда вы идете по улице; она - запах ваших недавно выстиранных носков или отбеленных простыней; она - прохладная рука на лбу, когда вам нехорошо. Ваша Мама живет внутри вашего смеха. И она - кристаллик в каждой капле вашей слезы. Она - то место, куда вы прибываете с Небес - ваш первый дом; и она - карта, по которой вы следуете каждым своим шагом.
Она - ваша первая любовь и ваше первое горе, и ничто на земле не может разделить вас. Ни время, ни место … ни даже смерть!

----------


## Курица

> А я вот прочла вопрос и так мне захотелось на такой момент какую-то притчу, которая бы наоборот позитив в души внесла. Попыталась  вспомнить и найти, но пока ничего такого нет, во всяком случае мне не встретилось. 
> Но вот такая притча попала, очень там слова красивые. Её ведь можно переделать, немного укоротить и повествование само изменить.
> 
> Молодая Мать только вступила на путь материнства. Держа малыша на руках и улыбаясь, она задумалась: "Как долго будет длиться это счастье?"


Ирин, поверишь? У...."умных":biggrin: (у нас с тобой) _мысли сходятся_...Вчера сразу в личку послала Свете ЭТУ :biggrin: притчу и с ТАКИМИ ЖЕ комментариями  :Vah: 


> очень там слова красивые. Её ведь можно переделать, немного укоротить и повествование само изменить.

----------


## Марфа Васильна

Добрый день, коллеги!!!!!! Очень рада, что нашла такой замечательный форум!!!!! Вы такие молодцы!!!!! Хотела представиться, но не могу найти где.... Подскажите, пожалуйста,новичку, еще не совсем освоилась здесь ...... :Fz:

----------


## Позитив

*maknata*,
 Извиняюсь, может быть это уже поднадоевший вопрос, но я должен его задать (чтобы спать спокойно) А что такое ласточка?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Марфа Васильна*,
 Я думаю вам еще рано "представляться", а рассказать о себе можно здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218

----------


## maknata

*Ю-Ван-Ден*,
 Кто же днём спит? А "ласточка" - это притча, про одну маленькую, но очень гордую ласточку ... я её по памяти расказываю, а текст кажется на рабочем компе. Сечас печататьс памяти мне некога - завтрагдовой отчёт дват, над готовиться, несмотря  то, что сегодня выходной.Напомни мне через пару дней, я тебе в личку свой вариант напечатаю с памяти.ОК?

----------


## Позитив

*maknata*,
 Хорошо.
К сожалению у меня интернет только на работе.. А со среды у нас праздничные выходные. Так что напомню через неделю. Заранее спасибо.:smile:

----------


## piyavoshka

Админ отправил сюда по моему вопросу, а ответ не могу найти, помогите, вот вопрос:
Доброй ночи, давно не заходила не могу найти раздел ЮБИЛЕИ 

Почитайте тему в беседке, там все сказано.

УРА! Нашла!

Обидно, но в теме "юбилеи" и выложила то что у меня было, а мне закрыли, но ничего буду работать над этим)))

----------


## TomaCh

> Форум ведь открытый!!! .... Ну а если неприятны в нем незваные гости, то нужно было изначально сделать его ЗАКРЫТЫМ от всех и не показываться (дразниться) своими наработками... а вход по приглашению - только своим проверенным людям!


Петр, полностью вас поддерживаю. Читала все ваши высказывания по поводу новичков-старичков. Сколько в вас искренности, сдержанности и корректности! Вот сейчас написав, возможно вызову огонь на себя, а не хотелось бы.:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> но ведь вот как вжизни бывает... некоторые гости приходят в дом, сидят пьют чай, болтают, с ними отдыхаешь душой... а некоторые прийдут, наследят, все что интересно хватают, потом еще и охаять могут, мол не так живешь... вот так и новички наши тоже... некоторых сразу чувствуешь - СВОЙ В ДОСКУ, а некоторые ... э-э-э-эх....


Наташа, а если заранее опасаться, что гости могут не понравиться, то может быть не стоит их и приглашать. А если пригласил, то будь с ним так же вежлив, как со всеми. :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> Ваша Мама - всегда с вами ….: она в шепоте листьев, когда вы идете по улице; она - запах ваших недавно выстиранных носков или отбеленных простыней; она - прохладная рука на лбу, когда вам нехорошо. Ваша Мама живет внутри вашего смеха. И она - кристаллик в каждой капле вашей слезы. Она - то место, куда вы прибываете с Небес - ваш первый дом; и она - карта, по которой вы следуете каждым своим шагом.
> Она - ваша первая любовь и ваше первое горе, и ничто на земле не может разделить вас. Ни время, ни место … ни даже смерть!


Замечательная притча. Но как вы считаете, о чем думают папы, слушая эту притчу?
М. Тотьмянина предлагает притчу "Ангел-2"
Одна девушка встретилась на небесах с Богом. И говорит ему:
- Спасибо, у меня была счастливая жизнь. Правда, в ней порой бывали и тяжёлые времена. Почему ты не помогал мне в эти моменты?

Бог ответил:
- Ещё при рождении я дал тебе двух своих ангелов, которые помогали тебе всю жизнь. Это Мама и Папа. Представь, что твоя жизнь - это путешествие по берегу океана. Видишь, на песке отпечатываются три пары следов. Одни из них твои, а двое других - следы твоих родителей. Они всю жизнь шли рядом с тобой.

Девушка согласилась. Но потом пригляделась к картине, которую нарисовал перед ней Бог, и говорит:
- Почему же иногда следы пропадают. Смотри, вот остались только мои следы. И вот ещё! Это были самые тяжелые дни в моей жизни! Почему твои ангелы оставили меня?

- Они не оставили тебя. Они всегда были рядом, даже когда ты не замечала их присутствия. На картине не твои следы. В самые тяжёлые дни твоей жизни ангел Папа нёс вас на руках. Это его следы...


"Не надобно другого образца,
Когда в глазах пример отца." 
Александр Грибоедов

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> притчу "Ангел-2"


Честно говоря, почему-то не понравилось. :frown: Наверное, просто она уже отложилась, как притча об ангеле-хранителе, но никак не о папе. Но это чисто моё мнение. не претендую на истину. :smile:
А ту притчу,которую я привела в пример как раз и просили, чтобы вспомнить об ушедшей маме. Так что папа тут нипричём.:smile:

----------


## Светик---

Старый год кончается,
Хороший добрый год.
Не будем мы печалиться,
Ведь Новый к нам идет...
Примите пожелания,
Без них никак нельзя,
Будьте здоровы и счастливы!
С Новым годом, друзья!
Всех поздравляю,
Приветствую всех,
Да здравствуют шутки,
Веселье и смех! (при этих словах стреляет хлопушка)

На празднике нужно веселиться.
Пусть цветут улыбкой лица,
Песни бодрые звучат.
Кто умеет веселиться,
Тот умеет не скучать.

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Мудрец, беседуя с учеником, спросил его.   
- Какой путеводный свет для человека?   
- Свет солнца!   
- А когда солнце зашло?   
- Лунный свет.   
- А когда луны не видно?   
- Огонь служит ему светом.   
- А когда зашло солнце, луны не видно, и погас огонь, что является для человека путеводным светом?   
- Речь. Человек идёт туда, где слышна речь, пусть даже там абсолютная тьма.   
-А когда солнце зашло, луны не видно, погас огонь и замолкла речь, какой у человека путеводный свет? Что остаётся делать человеку в полном молчании, без зрительных образов, наедине с самим собой?   
- Не знаю, - ответил ученик и смущенно опустил голову.   
- Если есть внутри человека источник душевного света, он никогда не заблудится в окружающем мире.

Я хочу пожелать вам жить в человеческой доброте и при  тёплых лучах солнца.

----------


## Светик79

> А "ласточка" не подойдёт? Или "За день до своего рождения, ребёнок спросил у бога.."?


Извените не подсажите что это за притчи,я их не знаю ,а подкоротить или переделать к своему случаю я думаю смогу

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Спасибо за помошь и поддержку. :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> А я вот прочла вопрос и так мне захотелось на такой момент какую-то притчу, которая бы наоборот позитив в души внесла. Попыталась вспомнить и найти, но пока ничего такого нет, во всяком случае мне не встретилось. 
> Но вот такая притча попала, очень там слова красивые. Её ведь можно переделать, немного укоротить и повествование само изменить.


И вам огромное спасибо за старания и отзывчивость :flower: .Правда мне её Татьяна-Курица её уже выслала,притча мне очень понравилась,даже сама расплакалась.

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

Здравствуйте все! Вот провела свой первый юбилей. Сценарий составила полностью на материале форума. Огромное всем спасибо за шикарный материал. "Дядя Паша" прошел на ура. "А не выпить ли нам по рюмшечке" то же очень понравилось именнинице, она и листок со словами себе оставила, и весь вечер эти слова говорила. Кнопки как-то не очень, толи я не объяснила, толи они не поняли, короче вместо своих слов, они вскакивали и ответы на вопросы орали, но все смеялись. А когда танцы сделала с пакетом, дак до конца вечера не могла с них реквизит снять, так и ходили в париках, да в шляпах. Потом мне все спасибо за чудесный вечер говорили. А я вам говорю большое спасибо, что вы помогли мне такой яркий юбилей провести. :flower:

----------


## гармашева26

Сообщение от VETER NAMERENJA 
Ваша Мама - всегда с вами ….: она в шепоте листьев, когда вы идете по улице; она - запах ваших недавно выстиранных носков или отбеленных простыней; она - прохладная рука на лбу, когда вам нехорошо. Ваша Мама живет внутри вашего смеха. И она - кристаллик в каждой капле вашей слезы. Она - то место, куда вы прибываете с Небес - ваш первый дом; и она - карта, по которой вы следуете каждым своим шагом.
Она - ваша первая любовь и ваше первое горе, и ничто на земле не может разделить вас. Ни время, ни место … ни даже смерть!


огромное спасибо вам за эту притчу,я использую ее в работе перед танцем мамы с сыном ,всегда стараюся подобрать музыку к притче-это усиливает восприятие.как-то на свадьбе,когда уже подошел момент танцевать,люди все продолжали сидеть и смотреть на меня.Я спросила-почему до сих пор еще сидим?и услышала ответ-вы так красиво говорите.я ее немножко под себя сделала и соединила с еще одними словами,красиво получается,спасибо

----------


## Пражачка

> "Дядя Паша" прошел на ура. "А не выпить ли нам по рюмшечке" то же очень понравилось именнинице


Пожалуйста, дайте скидочку, где эта игра?

----------


## гармашева26

а это просто веселая песенка " дуняша залетела"

http://files.mail.ru/04XPVK

----------


## Светик79

> Сечас печататьс памяти мне некога - завтрагдовой отчёт дват, над готовиться, несмотря то, что сегодня выходной.Напомни мне через пару дней, я тебе в личку свой вариант напечатаю с памяти.ОК?


Желаю удачно сдать отчет :Ok: .А можно мне тоже эту притчу?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> А ту притчу,которую я привела в пример как раз и просили, чтобы вспомнить об ушедшей маме. Так что папа тут нипричём.


Ирина спасибо еще раз что откликнулись.Да действительно у папы на этот вечер совсем другая роль,для него я готовлю танец с дочкой-именнинецей.

----------


## Позитив

Хочу поблагодарит optimistka17  и maknata за их гостеприимство и отзывчивость. Благодарю за внимание и информацию которой они поделились со мной. Как новичку, мне очень приятно. :flower:

----------


## Пермякова Ольга

> Пожалуйста, дайте скидочку, где эта игра?


Посмотри доску объявлений, на 33 стр. Она там называется "Юбилейное поздравление"

----------


## орбит

Сообщение от VETER NAMERENJA 
Ваша Мама - всегда с вами ….: она в шепоте листьев, когда вы идете по улице; она - запах ваших недавно выстиранных носков или отбеленных простыней; она - прохладная рука на лбу, когда вам нехорошо. Ваша Мама живет внутри вашего смеха. И она - кристаллик в каждой капле вашей слезы. 

ирина, большое спасибо за такие красивые, а главное понятные всем слова про маму. конечно же их очень много.... про маму, но таких точно бьющих в цель не так уж и много.... Благодарю.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
*maknata*,
  И вдруг на свадьбе моей дочери танец с родителями и "помолимся за родителей, здравствующих и НЕБОЖИТЕЛЕЙ" .....
я присоединяюсь к вашим словам. для меня эта песня о-о-о-чень личная и несколько тяжеловата для торжества, хотя слова великолепны. как-то без моего ведома музыканты её спели в танце с родителями, я была в шоке. для личного прослушивания или для небольшой компании, я согласна.

----------


## марина С

Говорим мы Быку «До свиданья!»,
А теперь настал момент 
Тигру всем сказать:«Привет!».

И в этот новогодний час
Прочитать хотим для вас,
Толи в шутку – толь всерьёз,
Наш астрологический прогноз

Итак, что ждёт вас в 2010 году, в год Тигра?

Овен – вам подарят новые ворота или двери,
но на них слишком долго глядеть не надо,
не то дыру проглядите.

Телец – не надо упираться рогами,
тогда год пройдёт удачно.

Близнецы – подкрались незаметно.
Есть перспектива, что вас всё-таки заметят, 
надеемся, что не в порочащих связях.

Раки – опасайтесь, как рыба, попасться на крючок, 
не то придётся краснеть 
или вариться в собственном соку.

Львы – есть возможность, что вас пошлют 
за границу… дозволенного. 
Не переживайте – прилично пошлют.

Дева – стоит немного поломаться, 
но не переусердствуйте – 
не все предложения могут быть обеспечены гарантией.

Весы – станут увесистыми и, взвесив все «за» и «против»,
будут всех обвешивать направо и налево
ёлочными игрушками, макаронными изделиями
и прочими подручными материалами.

Скорпион – в этом году будет оччччень умён, 
и будет это умело скрывать. 
Но будь осторожен – всё тайное 
когда-нибудь становится явным!

Стрельцы – будут обучаться охотничьему делу:
дамы, в основном, в стрельбе глазами, 
мужчины – в стрельбе сигарет.

Козерог – будьте начеку и,  надеемся, 
что вам не встретятся серые волки…

Водолей – есть перспектива стать вино-леем, 
пиво-леем, водко-леем или чинзано-леем. 
И тогда, наверняка, вдруг запляшут облака!

Рыбы – не будьте немы, глухи и холодны. 
Тогда про вас точно не скажут, что вы сухи.

----------


## гармашева26

добрый вечер!как-то мы,ведущие собрались вместе,отмечали юбилей свадьбы нашего музыканта и я девочкам обыграла(надела бантики,залезла на стул) одну песенку,им понравилась,моему папе(ему 70лет) тоже-смеялся.Ее можно применить на юбилее,обыгрывая этапы взросления юбилярши,но все-таки не в каждой компании

http://files.mail.ru/LNXYIH :Viannen 39:

----------


## Megatoi

> добрый вечер!как-то мы,ведущие собрались вместе,отмечали юбилей свадьбы нашего музыканта и я девочкам обыграла(надела бантики,залезла на стул) одну песенку,им понравилась,моему папе(ему 70лет) тоже-смеялся.Ее можно применить на юбилее,обыгрывая этапы взросления юбилярши,но все-таки не в каждой компании
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/LNXYIH


Прелестно!!! я прям визуально это увидела! шоу просто!:smile: :Ok: спасибочки

----------


## Инна Р.

> Ее можно применить на юбилее,обыгрывая этапы взросления юбилярши,


да уж... шоу...
еси пройтись по блатняку и продвинутых зеленых поющих юнцов  - там и не такого можно надыбать... смешно по определению... - но достойно ли??? я даже в компании своей дочери это не смогу включить... хоть я и не ханжа... просто представила...
мне кажется, это шоу, хоть на табуретке, хоть где, полная  :Jopa: ...

----------


## гармашева26

я же сделала акцент на то,что не в каждой ситуации она подойдет,хотя всем кому ставила-понравилась песенка.Все с образованием и,наверно,чувством юмора.Но каждому свое.

----------


## Инна Р.

> Все с образованием и,наверно,чувством юмора.Но каждому свое.


Ну я то точно - без образования и теперь уже понятно, что без ЧЮ.  :Aga:  Так что не бери в голову, всё хорошо, прекрасная маркиза! :wink:
Тогда, по предложенной тобой схеме можно выстроить целую жизнь юбилярки...
И вот она выросла и влюбилась безотвенно - включаешь Порутчика Ржевского " Я же с раною в груди", потом наконец то один ответил ей взаимностью и началась между ними страшная любовь..., : включаешь того же Порутчика " Лыжи".и закончилась эта любовь так: (включаешь песенку, что ты раньше в этой теме выставила про "залет" )А если муж у нее был милиционер, то можно и о его достоинствах поговорить " Шел с работы пьяный мент", а когда она развелась тут настал другой период в её жизни: "Ищу мужа", и в этот период случилась с ней такая оказия " Пьяные налетчики отбрали честь" и т.д. - можно продолжать бесконечно!

----------


## snezanabaid

> Ее можно применить на юбилее,обыгрывая этапы взросления юбилярши,но все-таки не в каждой компании
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/LNXYIH


А мне понравилось, дала послушать своим студентам, сразу идеи возникли для КВН.

----------


## Инна Р.

А че студентам то? Вы на юбилее, тысяч за 15 дайте юбилярке послушать!  :Ok: 

А если серьезно - девочки! Вы педагоги... не знаю чему вы там деток учите и студентов, а тут не надо засорять подобным хламом территорию... ведь кто то тратит трафик, деньги, что б это качать! 
У меня инет бесплатный - и то жалко времени, потраченного на скачку и эту беседу...

----------


## marina210374

[QUOTE=гармашева26;2547148]добрый вечер!как-то мы,ведущие собрались вместе,отмечали юбилей свадьбы нашего музыканта и я девочкам обыграла(надела бантики,залезла на стул) одну песенку,им понравилась,моему папе(ему 70лет) тоже-смеялся.Ее можно применить на юбилее,обыгрывая этапы взросления юбилярши,но все-таки не в каждой компании

http://files.mail.ru/LNXYIH :Viannen 39: [/QUOTПрикольная песенка!          :Ok:  Можно использовать как заставку к появлению малышей на свадьбах или корпоративах.А вот в какой компании использовать её-будет зависеть от профессионализма  ведущего...

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> да уж... шоу...
> еси пройтись по блатняку и продвинутых зеленых поющих юнцов  - там и не такого можно надыбать... смешно по определению... - но достойно ли??? я даже в компании своей дочери это не смогу включить... хоть я и не ханжа... просто представила...
> мне кажется, это шоу, хоть на табуретке, хоть где, полная ...


Инна, в таком случае необходимо добавлять, полюбившееся на форуме словцо - ИМХО :rolleyes: .. Ведь есть и другие мнения высказанные. Если интересует мое - конечно не на юбилее торжественном за 15 руб... 

Мне опять же увиделось предвзятое отношение к новичкам... Или непоследовательность в своих действиях, высказываниях.... Иначе как понимать твои же слова... ну допустим Косте, а ведь у него (в его шоу и не такие словечки):




> Бывали времена, когда и похуже доводилось слова слышать. Такая атмосфера и стиль общения... Нисколько не защищаю ни Костю, ни Боярского ни иже с ними - но если не можем изменить ситуацию, надо изменить отношение к ней...  
> Костя! Не обижай девченок! Я тебя защищаю, защищаю, а ты?


... и еще: :rolleyes:




> После посещения Костиного мероприятия все время думаю - какой тяжелый хлеб...
> Кстати, не так страшна ненормативная лексика, как ею пугают... Очень даже в меру и смешно, оказывается .
> В общем - творческих успехов тебе и успеха твоему новому детищу!!! :smile:
> И давно я столько не смеялась, СПАСИБО!:smile:


.. так все хорошо, оказывается с юмором... и даже ненормативная лексика на публике воспринята с одобрением... а тут всего оно слово "ж..па"  и столько шума! :redface:

А как же твой рекламный ролик... где одна из танцующих дам (она же мужчина)) в красных народных сарафанах... поворачивается к публике и наклоняясь задирая (распахивая) полы сарафана эту самую мадам жопэ...!?... Пусть она и из пластика, но это она самая.., кстати некоторые тетеньки и дяденьки принимают за настоящую  :Aga:  ... 
Инна, объясни ужо...так вот ЭТО значит шоу!????

----------


## Инна Р.

> А вот в какой компании использовать её-будет зависеть от профессионализма ведущего...
> marina210374 вне форума Сообщить модератору об этом сообщении


Тогда подписывайте такой прикольный *изюм*: Песня "Жопа", для высокопрофессиональных ведущих... бездарям *не качать!*

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ... можно выстроить целую жизнь юбилярки...
> И вот она выросла и влюбилась безотвенно - включаешь Порутчика Ржевского " Я же с раною в груди", потом наконец то один ответил ей взаимностью и началась между ними страшная любовь..., : включаешь того же Порутчика " Лыжи".и закончилась эта любовь так: (включаешь песенку, что ты раньше в этой теме выставила про "залет" )А если муж у нее был милиционер, то можно и о его достоинствах поговорить " Шел с работы пьяный мент", а когда она развелась тут настал другой период в её жизни: "Ищу мужа", и в этот период случилась с ней такая оказия " Пьяные налетчики отбрали честь" и т.д. - можно продолжать бесконечно!


И еще один вопросик :biggrin::rolleyes:.. для чего в коллекции столько песенок такого плана...  :Pivo:  :Ha:

----------


## Инна Р.

Петя! Не надо тратить время и искать мои старые посты!!!
Не нападаю я на новичков, а возмутилась конкретно про эту песню... *Подписывать надо, что ты выставляешь !!!* Называть своими именами вещи... А то " прикольная песенка, хорошая песенка... а там  :Jopa: ! 
У меня другое мнение - что хвалят эту песенку из солидарности с новичками - сильно сомневаюсь, что кто то возьмет её в работу. 

А моя  :Jopa:  в сарафане имеет свою историю, которая много раз доказывает - что обманывать не только не красиво, но и чревато...
Расскажу: 
Когда у меня небыло совсем рекламных материалов, и я не умела делать видео...моя подруга - ведущая с нашего форума взялась сделать для меня ролик...
Так как один  диск из двух ,которые у меня не были открылся, с первого диска небыло конкурсов и подруга - добрая душа влепила в мой ролик свою игру с сарафанами (которых у меня не было) и с этой  :Jopa: ... Первые же клиенты, заказали эту игру и мне пришлось срочно сшить сарафаны и купить  :Jopa: . Всего я с этой  :Jopa:  отработала 2 раза (по требованию клиентов )и при первой возможности ролик заменила... но на одном ролике  задницу оставила (но уже свою), что б и таких клиентов брать... кушать хочется... но всего вот за 2 года - 2 таких клиента нашлись, которые клюнули... Вот такая  у меня вышла  :Jopa: ... 
А сарафаны использую - они мне очень нравятся и отработали себя пятьсот раз и выбрасывать не собираюсь, за что большое, нет - огромное спасибо той моей подруге, которая научила меня и видео делать.... а стимулом стало именно желание делать рекламные материалы самой! 
Вот, так Петя! 
Кстати , о Капитане... он мне тоже присылал свой "изюм" и там было четко написано: " только для взрослых"... и я ему честно ответила: посмотреть не смогла... просто нужно правильно информировать...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*ПИГМАЛИОН*, столько песенок вот для этого:



> можно выстроить целую жизнь юбилярки...


Я их люблю прикольные песни, слушаю, когда плохое настроение... когда зубы болят - Стоматолог и Фисун "Стоматолог" и т.д.  и знаю много и коллекцию имею на все случаи жизни....- но я ж их не предлагаю на полном серьезе для *юбилея*....

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Я их люблю прикольные песни, слушаю, когда плохое настроение... когда зубы болят - Стоматолог и Фисун "Стоматолог" и т.д. и знаю много и коллекцию имею на все случаи жизни....- но я ж их не предлагаю на полном серьезе для юбилея....


Инна так и там же не на серьезе... :rolleyes::biggrin:



> как-то мы,ведущие собрались вместе,отмечали юбилей свадьбы нашего музыканта...


Спасибо за пояснения... а посты я не отыскиваю, я просто читаю  :Aga: ... то что мне интересно..

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Думаю, что все проходят через это... и "жопы"... и "прокричи петушком"... и "попрыгай козлом" :redface:... помнится один случай когда ведущую с такими конкурсами, в компании братков, чуть саму не заставили кричать и прыгать.. дальше продолжать уже не смогла :rolleyes: Воть... 
А предвзятость к новичкам, ну так оно и есть на форуме: Заметил, что даже за хороший материал старожилы очень редко, почти никогда не нажмут кнопочку спасибо! ... И еще отпечаталось в памяти: Стихотворение "Уходящему старому году" ... ну там где "секс в котором не кончали" ... так уж хают на форуме высокопрофессиональные тамады - новичкам выставляющим на это указывают... те оправдываются... А тут вижу этот стих у Ильича в посте! Во :redface:... и ему никто не говорит, что бездарно!... Вот к чему я все это...

----------


## гармашева26

на одном из детских утренников ,я сказала девочке,которая играла разбойника-"а здесь тебе надо лечь на пол"(нужно было по сценарию).И на самом празднике она легла на спину,получилось ногами к гостям,"картина маслом".После я спросила,почему такая поза?Она удивилась-"А как надо было?"Рядом стояла воспитатель-"Легла бы на бок"-посоветовала она.А я себе представляла,что она упадет на живот,поболтает ногами.Было сказано просто одно слово "лечь"-и у трех человек было три варианта.Вроде и знала,что у каждого свое мнение,но была удивлена.Я никогда не позволяю себе пошлости на мероприятиях,но если очень тесная копания,где много лет все друг друга знают,почему нет?Или там не бывает праздников?А если заказчик просит с "перчинкой"?а моя коллега просто спрашивает:"Есть два варианта приличный и нет,что берем?"Все, больше не возвращаюсь к этому,взяла все на заметку!

----------


## Ильич

> добрый вечер!как-то мы,ведущие собрались вместе,отмечали юбилей свадьбы нашего музыканта и я девочкам обыграла(надела бантики,залезла на стул) одну песенку,им понравилась,моему папе(ему 70лет) тоже-смеялся.Ее можно применить на юбилее,обыгрывая этапы взросления юбилярши,но все-таки не в каждой компании
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/LNXYIH


Да уж. Вы не пробовали шутку поднять от  :Jopa:  к душе, а еще лучше к голове? Точто я услышал - ПРИМИТИВ. на этом выезжать можно но не нужно.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> А тут вижу этот стих у Ильича в посте! Во ... и ему никто не говорит, что бездарно!... Вот к чему я все это...


Говорили.. говорили...

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Говорили.. говорили...


Ильич, ну просмотрел значит:rolleyes:.. извиняй...   :Pivo:  :Ha:  .... Только что же накинулись на бедную девушку... никому же она не навязывает эту самую  :Jopa: .... да и сама противник пошлости... и  провела раз всего (как я понял) в тесной компании... :smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Только что же накинулись на бедную девушку... никому же она не навязывает эту самую .... да и сама противник пошлости.


У меня тоже в копилке есть всякое, но я ж это не вывешииваю на балкон....
А девочка пусть не обижается... ну показала свою  :Jopa:  мы посмотрели.. :eek:красивая но не к месту.:biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А можно узнать, о чём речь? У меня с Майла не скачивается. Там просто песня, которую поёт девочка о слове  :Jopa:  и о родителях, которые не разрешают это говорить? Развейте, пожалуйста, мои сомнения.

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

> А можно узнать, о чём речь? У меня с Майла не скачивается. Там просто песня, которую поёт девочка о слове  и о родителях, которые не разрешают это говорить? Развейте, пожалуйста, мои сомнения.


вы абсолютно правы. песня именно о ней! в смысле о нем - о слове!:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ну показала свою  мы посмотрели.. красивая но не к месту


Тогда на что Ильич посмотрел? Если там просто песня? Или вместе с видио?

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

> Тогда на что Ильич посмотрел? Если там просто песня? Или вместе с видио?


нет, там просто песня!!! ну не знаю, мож он так образно выразился!?

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> А девочка пусть не обижается... ну показала свою мы посмотрели.. красивая но не к месту.


Мдяяя.... Ильич :redface:.... это больше смахивает на оскорбление, нежели на шутку :confused:.... звездишь!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Тогда мне совсем дискуссия не понятна? Вы что, все такие рафинированные? Даже смайлик такой есть -  :Jopa:  и каждый второй в своих постах его употреблял. В своих нападках надо меру знать. Что, никогда частушек не пели или анекдоты не рассказывали в своих компаниях? ( Ой-ли, Ильич.....) А девочка написала, что в СВОЕЙ компании. Не думаю, что на чужую публику она стала бы на табуреточку вставать. А песня очень даже прикольная и никаких непотребных слов в ней нет. 
Сейчас специально залью и выставлю в кинозал ролик с использованием этой песни. И что хотите мне говорите. Нечего из себя кисейных барышень строить, носики морщить и говорить кака. А вот интересно, когда рядом с вами четырёхэтажным матом разговаривают мужики, вы как реагируете?

----------


## Megatoi

Знаете(а я думаю знаете) в чём минус вирта---нас миллионы,у каждого свой характер,своя работа...менталитет...я понимаю,что есть профи и люди,которые думают,что они профи...а ещё есть обычное человеческое общение..и мне удивительно непонятно,почему на таком форуме,где общаются люди,которые 100%психологи,потому что работают с людьми имеет место быть подкалывание,перебранки и тому подобное...ну и что ,что она выставила эту песню...это её опыт...уважать надо..просто...мне жаль,что всё так...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Нечего из себя кисейных барышень строить, носики морщить и говорить кака.


 :Ha:  Я кисейную барышню не строю... 
Ира, может ты вместо кинозала, этот номер в Питере покажешь??? Бантик и стульчик я найду!!!
С Ильичем и остальными старичками мы все это перетерли два года назад.... а сейчас второй виток - но с участием новеньких, поэтому и не хватает терпения все это по десятому кругу обсуждать... 
А "спасибки" старички не ставят, потому что не читают... Я вот зашла нечаянно, почитала... зацепилась... климакс, наверное начнется теперь... творческий... все врубаются в фишку , а я нет... пора на покой...лучше бы в питерской темке отсиделась...

*Всем униженым и сокорбленным мною гениям!*... * извиняюсь и обязуюсь больше не встревать! Всем флаг в руки!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Ира, может ты вместо кинозала, этот номер в Питере покажешь??? Бантик и стульчик я найду!!!


Не надо переворачивать всё с ног на голову. Фантазии у многих бывают безграничны. Ильич увидел ту девочку, даже рассказал, что очень красива. Мне диктуете, что в Питере показывать.

----------


## Инна Р.

> ???


Вопросительные знаки всегда вопрос обозначали... диктуют с восклицательными знаками!

----------


## Тасья

Ну и приколисты!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Все будет хорошо!!! только не надо про  :Jopa:   и без нее забот хватает!!! 
С Наступающим Новым Годом вас всех!!! Всех люблю!!!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> С Ильичем и остальными старичками мы все это перетерли два года назад.... а сейчас второй виток - но с участием новеньких, поэтому и не хватает терпения все это по десятому кругу обсуждать...
> А "спасибки" старички не ставят, потому что не читают...


... А не проще ли тогда.. вообще отделиться в закрытые темы... "с Ильичом и остальными старичками".. для чего нужен форум... ведь и через год, два... пять и десять лет будут приходить новички!.. 



> Всем униженым и сокорбленным мною гениям!... извиняюсь и обязуюсь больше не встревать! Всем флаг в руки!


...Инна, а без сарказма никак уже?.. А то ведь может показаться, что ты и себя зачислила ужо к кагорте гениев! :redface:
Давайте жить дружно!:biggrin: :Pivo: :tongue:... Всем успехов  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

Я точно не гений... но, если боясь обидеть новичков, мы якобы молча соглашаемся, с тем, что нам категорически не нравится - это уже не форум и не обсуждение... 
Вот написала бы я - очень хорошая песня. мне тоже понравилась. попробую провести на следующем юбилее... почитала бы молодежь подобные отзывы, скачала и пошла с этим работать...
Давайте реально высказываться - что хорошо, а что плохо - а иначе зачем форум???
Я начинала совсем недавно... и если бы мне не высказывали честное мнение - может я сейчас так же работала, за 3 копейки на музыкальном центре...
Я благодарна людям, когда советовалась, спрашивая: вот хочу такие костюмы сшить и мне твердо объясняли - Инна, это отстой... и я слушалась... и впитывала советы и благодарна всем, кто меня критиковал... с теми же роликами...бывало и спорила на смерть... но в итоге - падаю к ногам всем, кто дал мне понять, к чему надо стремиться...
А вы из одного моего замечания устроили тут истерику... на 3 страницы - не успеваю оправдываться... так кто из нас "кисейная барышня"?
*Все! Из темы ушла!*

----------


## strannix

> Точто я услышал - ПРИМИТИВ. на этом выезжать можно но не нужно.


Вполне согласен .

 А это просто гляньте , улыбнитесь а заодно и подумайте
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSAt2iIAH6M

----------


## Ильич

Ребята... вы чо?:biggrin:

Я расшифрую свое послание если непонятно...
В далеких 80-х когда я был студентом у нас СТЭМовцев было расхожее выражение показать со сцены голую ж о п у (ничего что я написал словами?) как пример откровенной пошлости. Так вот песенка откровенно пошлая.  И ставить это в компании друзей значит согласится что это норма - произношение слова ж о п а (правда неприятно читать?) то есть расхожее произношение, а не слово оценка чего-то. Я часто произношу слово  Ж О П А в разговорной речи , когда характеризую ту ситуацию в которой мы все находимся. Но никак не говорю его просто так. Потому что на сегодня в русском языке ж о п а это не чать тела в грубой форме, а оценка ситуации - очень плохое положение дел. Вот если бы песенка была об этом то она бы у меня вызвала бы одобрение.
Вот есть песенка "Эх хвост чешуя не поймал я ничего...." Вроде тоже не очень но по мне намного интереснее чем я прослушал. Смысл завуалирован, хоть догадаться надо.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*ПИГМАЛИОН*,
 Петь, да чего ты все время нас делишь на старичков и молодых? И оценки ставишь? Из поста в пост. Мы ж вроде не в казарме?  Мы различаемся не временем пребывания на форуме а физическим возрастом, воспитанием, мировоззрением и жизненым опытом. И если мне что  то не нравится и я высказываю свое отрицательное мнение исключительно как личность , а не как пахан форумский отмотавший 3 года на нем.

----------


## гармашева26

[QUOTE=[B]*Ильич*;2547890]Да уж. Вы не пробовали шутку поднять к душе, а еще лучше к голове? 
[/B]
А  это по поводу моей души.Под эту композицию мои детки танцевали на празднике осени

http://files.mail.ru/B6XX5H :Laie 39: 

Да хранят они и Вас!Форумчане!

----------


## Ильич

> А это по поводу моей души.Под эту композицию мои детки танцевали на празднике осени


Из сети.
В тему о  :Jopa: :
*Отвечая на деловой звонок, говорить "че", "да" и "какого хрена" стало 
старомодно. В словаре интеллегентного человека есть нужное слово: 
"ВНЕМЛЮ" 
На нежелательные вопросы, на которые просится ответ: "а тебя ...бет?" 
есть замечательная фраза: " а вам сударь, какая печаль??" 
Целый ряд идиоматических выражений типа: "*б твою мать" или "ну ни **я себе 
ты …" заменяется фразой: "Больно слышать", произносимой с шекспировским 
трагизмом*

Вот это рассмешило! Возьму на заметку.

Композицию послушал, душевно.
Совсем не то что пела девочка на табуреточку.
надеюсь мы друг друга поняли.
Все, тему закрыли.
Мир, дружба, жвачка.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> мы различаемся не временем пребывания на форуме а физическим возрастом, воспитанием, мировоззрением и жизненым опытом.


Как всегда - в саму точку! Браво, Ильич

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> ПИГМАЛИОН,
> Петь, да чего ты все время нас делишь на старичков и молодых? И оценки ставишь? Из поста в пост. Мы ж вроде не в казарме?


Ильич, благодарю за ответ!  :Aga:  :Pivo:  (а то ужо думки пошли насчет игнора...)..  Только  зачем же с ног на голову... я то как раз и "бьюсь" :rolleyes: за то, чтоб не делить..с самого начала своего прихода на форум... только цитирую высказывания  :Aga: ...  И что дедовщина, как в армии - это мои слова!..




> Мы различаемся не временем пребывания на форуме а физическим возрастом, воспитанием, мировоззрением и жизненым опытом. И если мне что то не нравится и я высказываю свое отрицательное мнение исключительно как личность , а не как пахан форумский отмотавший 3 года на нем.


Ильич, ты старше меня всего-то на 3 года :rolleyes: .. к чему об этом? :biggrin:... Про мировоззрение согласен, об опыте не спорю - у тебя то ни один мешок и миллион тележек в в энтом бизнесе  :Ok: , а про жизненный промолчу...  А высказать свое мнение никто никому и не должен запрещать... Важно как это преподносится.. действительно от души или с доброй шуткой или же напротив, с подковырочкой или того хуже, с оскорблением :frown:.. Просто уважать друг друга необходимо, пусть мы даже разных рангов! .. Все мы люди.. и все мы смертны.. как это не печально звучит...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> А высказать свое мнение никто никому и не должен запрещать...


*Петр*,всегда рады творческим  коллегам-новичкам. Но поверьте, как только приходит новая яркая личность, начинаются подобные дискуссии - слово в слово. И опять начинается какое-то глупое деление на старичков и новичков, которое выдумывают вновь пришедшие. И опять воду в ступе толчем, а в конце звучит:


> Просто уважать друг друга необходимо, пусть мы даже разных рангов! .. Все мы люди.. и все мы смертны.. как это не печально звучит...


Так что, получайте удовольствие от бесценного материала, а главное от общения. Никто здесь никого не гнобит и не игнорирует. Живое общение. 

Главное помнить, что словом можно нанести травму, которая долго кровоточит. Ведь нет ничего хуже душевной боли. 

И жить, просто жить, принимая людей такими, какие они есть

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> глупое деление на старичков и новичков, которое выдумывают вновь пришедшие


Кто придумывает... я уже написал об этом... читайте внимательнее, пожалуйста  :Aga: ... Не сами же "новички".. создают темы "для новичков" ... думаю понятно!?




> Главное помнить, что словом можно нанести травму, которая долго кровоточит. Ведь нет ничего хуже душевной боли.
> И жить, просто жить, принимая людей такими, какие они есть


Золотые слова!... Только и я об этом же... Разве непонятно!???.....

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> Цитата:
> Точто я услышал - ПРИМИТИВ. на этом выезжать можно но не нужно.
> Вполне согласен .
> 
> А это просто гляньте , улыбнитесь а заодно и подумайте


Андрюш, а вот тут как раз, зачем думать :redface::biggrin:.... Там и комментарии есть  :Aga:  "Бездарная пошлятина! На уровне﻿ дет сада" - это не мои слова (из комментов)  :Pivo:  :Ha:

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Вот есть песенка "Эх хвост чешуя не поймал я ничего...." Вроде тоже не очень но по мне намного интереснее чем я прослушал. Смысл завуалирован, хоть догадаться надо.





> Композицию послушал, душевно.
> Совсем не то что пела девочка на табуреточку.


Ильич, а как насчет вот таких песенок? :rolleyes: Эта http:/*************.com/ru/files/5a20v7xcr  с CD-диска, в свободной продаже :redface:... Предупреждаю дам:  :Aga:  Пошло.. и местами даже очень  :Oj:  НЕ КАЧАЙТЕ!!!.. К применению в работе не пригодится  :Pivo: :cool: :Ha: .....

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич, а как насчет вот таких песенок?


Да это как бы не песенка. Живая иллюстрация нашего *быдла обынновенного* или другими словами *жывотного*. Откровенный бытовой мат под музыку.
Петь , а зачем ты это слушаешь? 
Ну ладно прослушал.
Зачем ты это мне (точнее нам) предлагаешь прослушать? Не отказывайся. Ты закачал эту композицию на депозит, или нашел ее там. Прослушал. Потом помещаешь ссылку на нее и говоришь - не качайте там кака. После этого большинство скачает и прослушает....
Я не специалист, но помнится мне что есть в психиатрии название этому синдрому, когда пациент сознательно брутально выражается дабы вызвать смущение окружающих и это ему доставляет удовольствие.

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Да это как бы не песенка.....
> Петь , а зачем ты это слушаешь?


Я не слушаю, Ильич... и согласен с твоим определением песенки.. так же попалась разрекламированная... А по поводу ссылки - это ответ Инне на ее высказывание  :Aga: 



> Тогда подписывайте такой прикольный изюм: Песня "Жопа", для высокопрофессиональных ведущих... бездарям не качать!


Вот и все... Хотя ей можно было и ответить твоими словами: 



> После этого большинство скачает и прослушает....

----------


## rutkevich1

посмею прервать ваш спор:smile:
я , как вы понимаете, новичок. Недавно провела юбилей у 80-летнего дедушки и очень уж мне хочется поделиться сценарием. Конечно, врядли он заинтересует опытных ведущих, потому что практически весь материал из форума, но скампоновать все в кучу оказалось тоже очень нелегко. Все конкурсы и игры попыталась сделать интересными именно этому возрасту, потому что, сами понимаете, в слишком подвижные игры не поиграешь.
Добрый день, уважаемые гости! Сегодня в этот прекрасный осенний день мы всего лишь в четвертый раз празднуем двадцатилетие нашего всеми любимого и уважаемого Ивана Нефедовича.

Сегодня торжественный день- Юбилей!
Пусть будет вокруг много добрых друзей!
Пусть много звучит теплых, искренних слов,
И радуют яркие краски цветов,
Исполнится, смогут мечты и желанья…
Удачи, успехов, надежд, процветанья!

Если все уже готово, Если в доме ждут гостей,
Это значит, наступает лучший праздник…юбилей!
Если в поисках подарков в жар бросает всех друзей,
Это значит, очень близко славный праздник…юбилей!
Если чаще поздравлений слово просится «налей»,
Значит что здесь происходит? Отвечаем… юбилей!
Так чего же делать, братцы, Юбиляр наш, отвечай!
А чего тут сомневаться? Ясно дело…Наливай!

Я попрошу всех подняться и бурными аплодисментами поприветствовать Ивана Нефедовича! Прошу наполнить бокалы и с пожеланиями добра, счастья и долголетия выпить за Именинника!
Хотелось бы зачитать, что значит имя Иван. Итак Иван-с древнееврейского-«милость Божия». Иван-натура богатая, сочетающая в себе силу и добро, нежность и страсть. Обладает аналитическим умом. Неприхотлив в быту. Трудолюбив, целеустремлен, обычно добивается своего. Незаурядная личность.
Также есть интересные данные о фамилии Ивана Нефедовича.
Первые упоминания датированы 1687годом. Род ____ имеет свой герб, внесен в дворянскую родословную книгу.
Так что мы можем смело назвать именинника дворянином!

Как вы знаете, всю жизнь Иван Нефедович идет рука об руку со своей второй половиной Зинаидой Михайловной. Эта замечательная женщина всегда поддерживала его в трудную минуту, делила с ним горе и радость. И первой свое поздравление должна произнести именно она.

А сейчас хочу предложить вашему вниманию небольшой экскурс в историю. Шел 1929год. В Ростовской области в с.Титовка Нефед Герасимович узнал радостную весть: он стал отцом! Его жена Мария Ивановна родила крепкого, здорового мальчика. Сименем вопросов не возникло- конечно Ваня! Исконно русское имя. Ваня рос смышленым мальчиком, учился хорошо. Потом в этой дружной семье появилось еще две девочки. Ваня во всем помогал родителям, иначе нельзя - времена были тяжелые. Вскоре отец ушел на войну, погиб освобождая Польшу. Мама тоже прожила не долго. На воспитание детей взяла бабушка. Ваня с детства был самостоятельным и целеустремленным, знал что надеяться не на кого. Учился в вечерней школе, затем в техникуме. По направлению уехал в Краснодон, где познакомился с красивой молодой девушкой Зиной. Случайная встреча определила дальнейшую судьбу-больше они не расставались. По призыву партии молодые люди уехали в Белокуракино, поднимать село. Здесь у семьи _______ на свет появилось двое сыновей Женя и Миша. Затем были учеба в Киевской Академии, работа в сельхозтехнике, РЭСе. У Ивана Нефедовича всегда была тяга к точным наукам. На его счету несколько изобретений.
Увлекался Именинник юриспруденцией, и заметьте, без специального образования выигрывал дела в суде.
Отличительная черта Ивана Нефедовича- веселый нрав, здоровое чувство юмора, о котором все присутствующие, наверное, знают. Еще хочу отметить, что Иван Нефедович является прекрасным мужем, отцом и дедушкой. С 2000г он носит почетное звание прадеда.
Трудовой стаж именинника _______лет Настоящий труженик! Он никогда не сидит без дела. Поэтому я предлагаю вспомнить пословицы и поговорки о труде. Кто назовет последнюю поговорку -получит приз. Я начинаю: «без труда не выловишь и рыбку из пруда». (От работы кони дохнут, любишь кататься, люби и саночки возить. Если хочется работать, ляг поспи и все пройдет. Кто учился и трудился в мавзолее схоронился. )

А сейчас слово предоставляется детям именинника.

Сегодня целый день звучат хорошие слова и поздравления  в адрес юбиляра, а теперь давайте все вместе подумаем и попытаемся назвать самые лучшие человеческие качества именинника на букву «И» первую букву его имени. (интересный, импозантный, искренний, идеальный, изобретательный, импозантный) «В» (великолепный, величественный, веселый) «А» (активный, аккуратный, ) «Н» (неустрашимый, неугомонный, непревзойденный) а еще он несравненный дедушка! Это лично мое мнение. И я бы хотела предоставить слово для поздравлений внукам.

Дедушка, прими от нас, детей,
Поздравленья в славный юбилей.
Возраст твой -для всех немалый срок,
Но хотим чтоб ты и дальше мог
Радовать присутствием своим.
Знаешь ведь, как дорог нам, любим.
Как нам нужен ласковый твой взгляд,
Юмор твой- ты им всегда богат,
Мудрые, от сердца, наставленья.
В юбилейный, славный день рожденья
Радости желаем и добра,
Чтобы жизнь не скучная была,
Чтобы хворь не мучила тебя.
Не болела бы за нас душа.
Был в отличном, бодром настроении
Как сегодня, в славный день рождения!


Многие из собравшихся, конечно знают друг друга, но не знают секретов, которые хранятся в душе каждого из нас. поэтому я предлагаю сыграть в игру «исповедь». Я задаю вопрос, вы вытаскиваете записку и читаете.

ИСПОВЕДЬ
В руках у ведущего два комплекта карточек .на карточках ведущего написаны вопросы, на карточках, которые будут тянуть гости - ответы. Ведущий озвучивает вопрос гость тянет ответ и читает его вслух. Смысл игры заключается в том, что к любому вопросу подходит любой ответ, важно лишь чтобы количество вопросов совпадало с количеством ответов.
Примерные вопросы для карточек.
1. Изводит ли вас ревностью любимый человек?
2. Когда вам приходится улыбаться вынужденно?
3. Говорите ли вы начальнику комплименты?
4. Боитесь ли вы тюрьмы?
5. Часто ли вы выставляете на стол вино?
6. Как часто выясняете отношения кулаками?
7. Уважаете ли спиртные напитки?
8. Бываете ли в восторге от эротики?
9. Вспоминаете ли вы о ранее любивших вас?
10. Мечтаете ли выиграть автомобиль?
11. Как часто наступаете на ноги другим?
12. Как часто ссоритесь с друзьями?
13. Ревнуете ли свою вторую половину?
14. Бывает ли ваш характер несносным для других?
15. Любите ли вы наслаждаться едой?
16. Нравится ли вам валять дурака?
17. Как часто вспоминаете любимого человека?
18. Тратите ли вы свои честно заработанные деньги по пустякам?
19. Хочется ли вам уехать в Америку?
20. Укрываете ли вы от семьи свои левые заработки?
21. Употребляете ли в разговоре нецензурные слова?
22. Верите ли в любовь с первого взгляда?
23. Испытываете ли усталость от работы?
24. Критикуете ли наше правительство?
25. Способны ли вы на благородные поступки?
26. В меру ли вы терпеливы и воспитаны?
Примерные ответы.
1. Не было и не будет.
2. Об этом поговорим без свидетелей.
3. Стыдно задавать такие вопросы, зная мой характер.
4. Это самое приятное для меня.
5. Только при плохом настроении.
6. Конечно, и не раз.
7. Бывает, но только ночью.
8. Каждый день, и не по разу.
9. Всякий раз, когда ложусь в кровать.
10. Приходилось страдать от этого.
11. Только спросонья и в тапочках.
12. Исключительно в ресторане.
13. И под пыткой не скажу.
14. Это мое хобби.
15. Один раз в день позволяю себе это удовольствие.
16. Было однажды.
17. Когда в доме гости.
18. Конечно, иначе неинтересно было бы жить.
19. Не без этого.
20. Это моя тайна, не хочу, чтобы об этом знали другие.
21. Если рядом нет второй половины.
22. Когда выгоняют из дома.
23. Эта тема мне неприятна.
24. Когда не видят мои близкие.
25. Ночью под одеялом.
26. Только в мыслях. . 



Слово предоставляется__________________________________________________

Объявляется конкурс «кто кого перепоет». Поем куплет из песни которая подходит под задание. Раз два три…
Детскую песню начни
Военную песню начни
Русскую народную песню начни
Пионерскую песню начни
Комсомольскую песню начни
С женским именем песню начни
Новогоднюю песню начни
Про день рождения песню начни

Слово предоставляется____________________________________________________

далее танцы

----------


## Инна Р.

> врядли он заинтересует


Ну почему же... мне, например, понравилась вот эта фраза: 



> мы всего лишь в четвертый раз празднуем двадцатилетие нашего всеми любимого и уважаемого Ивана Нефедовича.


:smile: Хороший ход!  :Ok:

----------


## irjkmybwf

> на одном из детских утренников ,я сказала девочке,которая играла разбойника-"а здесь тебе надо лечь на пол"(нужно было по сценарию).И на самом празднике она легла на спину,получилось ногами к гостям,"картина маслом".После я спросила,почему такая поза?Она удивилась-"А как надо было?"Рядом стояла воспитатель-"Легла бы на бок"-посоветовала она.А я себе представляла,что она упадет на живот,поболтает ногами.Было сказано просто одно слово "лечь"-и у трех человек было три варианта.Вроде и знала,что у каждого свое мнение,но была удивлена.Я никогда не позволяю себе пошлости на мероприятиях,но если очень тесная копания,где много лет все друг друга знают,почему нет?Или там не бывает праздников?А если заказчик просит с "перчинкой"?а моя коллега просто спрашивает:"Есть два варианта приличный и нет,что берем?"Все, больше не возвращаюсь к этому,взяла все на заметку!


А я тот самый музыкант.На юбилее моей свадьбы была спета эта песенка и заверю вас, что всем она очень понравилась, и даже моя сестра попросила ее для себя в фонотеку, чтобы дать послушать друзьям. Было очень прикольно и весело, а вы не правы:mad:

----------


## rutkevich1

спасибо большое за поддержку! вы не представляете как это для меня важно. Хочется быть не просто потребителем, но и быть хоть как-то полезным...:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> а вы не правы


Добавьте в конце фразы ИМХО и я с вами соглашусь.

----------


## ZABAWA

Дорогие   коллеги!!  Только  что   провела  корпоратив,  прошло  всё  на  ура,   я  чуть-чуть   переделала  Укротительницу  тигров (кто-то  выкладывал  на  форуме,  дай  БОГ   здоровья  тому)   и  получилось  супер,  с  начала    выходит  укротительница,(сделала   ей    прикольный  костюм)     выбегают  тигры,  она  их  дресирует,   через  кольца   прыгают,  со  стула  на  стул,  затем  тигры  танцуют  эротичными  движениями  возле   укротительныцы,  финал   выход  Боярского (под  песню  дрессировщика)  тигры  исполняют  команды   и  удаляются  за  ним... В  конце   я  пожелала   девушкам,  женщинам  в  зале ...Покорных  мужей  (зал  взорвался)  все  побежали  фотографироваться  и  на  тиграх,  и  под  тиграми  (все   просто  умирали  со  смеху)
\
Подскажите,  как  выложить  нарезку  здесь????

----------


## Anomalia

Доброго времени суток всем=) Провела я в субботу свою свадьбу - это был ужас... У меня просто не было слов, несколько раз чуть ли не в истерике билась... Свадьба, которая должная была быть русской получилась чисто армянская... Жесть, нет, они конечно все довольны, молодые в восторге, все прошло и переодевания, и конкурсы, очень полезный опыт для меня... Мне даже заплатили больше, чем договаривались, НО когда внутри свадьбы отвратительные отношения, когда родственники (в моем случае армянская половина свадьбы=) не приемлит брак, это ужас... просто очень тяжело было, когда они просто зашли, мои музыканты (более опытные, чем я) сразу сказали - что эта свадьба - провал... Для меня так и получилось, такого пренебрежения к невесте (а она была ах как хороша, куколка просто) и ее родне, к официантам, музыкантам, ведущей я не видела никогда. Но зато после этой русско-армянской свадьбе мне не страшно НИЧЕГО! 

В субботу новогодний корпоратив, хочу попросить у вас совета, хочу сделать сказку, типа репки, но в главноей роли - автомобили, как в мультике Тачки (просто корпорат у автошколы), может подскажете, как сюжетик закрутить? Буду очень признательна=) И еще, ребят, подскажите, где можно найти пооздравительную речь президента?

----------


## ЯАлекс

> И еще, ребят, подскажите, где можно найти пооздравительную речь президента?


http://files.mail.ru/6JXUA6  Лови

----------


## Anomalia

Спасибо огромное :smile:

----------


## гармашева26

не один год беру игру "Азарт-шоу".Взята она из "чем развлечь гостей"Но там она дана сложно,я ее упростила.И  всегда на юбилеях проходит хорошо.Многие заметили ВИА,а эту(насколько я видела)обошли.

                АЗАРТ-ШОУ
Сегодня мы за 10 минут разыграем главный приз-джек-пот.В этом зале собрались азартные люди.......?И это будет азартная игра,вернее игры.А азартные игры-это......?(ответ  гостей)Первых трех ответивших приглашаю подойти ко мне и выбрать карту на моем подносе.Тот ,кто выберет даму пик,остается со мной.(здесь обычно говорю,что так все просто)

2 Еще одна супер-забавная игра,как вы сказали,скачки!Ипподром...Лошади...Назовите бег лошади.(называют трое).Будете скакать сейчас.Дистанция классическая-1,5 км(Круг по залу).(Здесь часто люди недоумевают-как бежать,отвечаю ,как назвали так и бегите_такое иногда вытворяют)Апполодисментами выбираем победителя,который остается со мной.
3. Рулетка!А Вот и шарики.(в одном из них фишка,а всего их 3)под музыку шарики бегут по залу(люблю ,когда весь зал принимает участие).Музыка останавливается- выявляется победитель.

Джек-пот находится в этом конверте.Что надо сделать,чтобы его получить?Сплясать(игрокам на выбор даются:цветок,бубен,платок,а вообще на ваше усмотрение)Звучат танго,лезгинка(в нашем регионе она очень актуальна-танцуют все,если даже не умеют),цыганочка.Эти предметы нужно использовать в танце.Но многие просят поддержки зала,тогда танец проходит парами. 
по  апплодисментам -победитель.В конверте лотерейный билет.
Люблю,когда все блоками проходит.А вообще это набросок,а получается по-разному,но хорошо

http://files.mail.ru/M1UDU5 :Laie 2:

----------


## Veronika_b

> Доброго времени суток всем=) Провела я в субботу свою свадьбу - это был ужас... У меня просто не было слов, несколько раз чуть ли не в истерике билась...


У меня 19 декабря тоже свадьба была просто жесть... Родственники между собой не ладят. Отец жениха постоянно оскорбительные речи в адрес гостей пускал...С ведущим и музыкантами жених с невестой договаривались, с ними же и сценарией с плэй-листом согласовывался... Отец жениха постоянно со своего места кричал, что у нас русская свадьба и свои эти западные штучки себе в ... засуньте. Если честно, была просто счастлива, когда все закончилось

----------


## Позитив

> У меня 19 декабря тоже свадьба была просто жесть...


Прелесть таких мероприятий состоит в том, что они заканчиваются. И, конечно же, в приобретенном опыте. Лучше чтобы такого опыта было поменьше, но все же он укрепляет и помогает развиваться. Ведь, при падении главное снова подняться.

----------


## гармашева26

для дня рождения-юбилея замечательная песня Веры "мой день рождения"
http://files.mail.ru/SWBKMB
ее же песня "загадай желание"
http://files.mail.ru/0QUOAN
очень хорошая песня Елены Гудковой"Сынок"
http://files.mail.ru/S990H2

----------


## Ольчегг

> очень хорошая песня Елены Гудковой"Сынок"
> http://files.mail.ru/S990H2


Спасибо Вам огромнейшее!!!  :flower:  Хорошая песня. Обзательно нарезочку сделаю и в постановочку про Авганистан вставлю, а мож и на 9ое мая пригодится!!! 
Одним словом - пасибки!!!!

----------


## Veronika_b

> Прелесть таких мероприятий состоит ... в приобретенном опыте...


В этом вопросе я с вами полностью согласна. Мне кажется, что целью первого года работы является получение как раз-таки  опыта. И хотелось бы, чтобы он был многосторонним. Чем больше трудных случаев будет в самом начале, тем проще и легче будет работать позднее. А я за бури и шторма!

----------


## Kescha

добрый вечер всем!а правда общаться хочется!!! :Ok: я не тамада и не ведущая,но сколько себя помню,я вырезала,собирала,переписывала всякие поздравления.старалась найти для каждого именинника подходящее,только для него поздравление.так что у меня опыта никакого нет и нечем делиться.А ОБЩАТьСЯ МНЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСь!!! :Ok: наш племянник год назад нас пригласил на регистрацию его брака.тесный круг,только близкие люди.после регистрации -отметить это событие в кафе.для меня ,если у человека событие(как день варенья и ...)мне хочется сделать для него что-то приятное( порыв моей души ) :Oj: .,ну и чтобы весело прошло время.я приготовила "КОРЗИНКУ-ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЙ "(овощи,фрукты).взято с форума и сейчас очень подходящии момент сказать СПАСИБО всем чей я материал использовала!!!! :flower: потом прочитала стих-е " семья "и подарила 3 ключика(всё было сделано своими руками) сказав такую речь.: "...3 ключика-любовь,уважение,доверие-от семейного счастья,которые надо беречь как зеницу ока.,а потеря одного из ключиков грозит потере семейного счастья ".и ещё получилось такое стих-е ( личное )для жениха.это связано с моментами из его жизни....
" в одной сибирской деревеньке,
недалеко от " падуна ",
точнее 8 киломметров-идя пешком
ты попадёшь туда
у молодой мамаши МИЛИ
и ШУРИКА отца
родился,в мае,долгожданный хлопчик-ВОВЧИК
защитник мамы и помощник для отца.
он помогал везде: и маме в доме,
и в поле заменял отца.
особенно звать любил, по просьбе мамы-
к столу поужинать отца.
и вот однажды,после работы
заснул отец,нераздеваясь у огня
наш крошка сын пошёл к отцу
(незабыв взять ложку ) и сказал("и в этот момент он ударяет отца по лбу этой ложкой"-комментарий)
" вставай,отец-еда уже готова! ".
шли годы-закончена учёба,
и служба в армии осталась позади
и началась одна,одна работа-
без девушки и без любви.
но был настойчив,наш ВОЛОДЯ
искал её-любовь свою- везде...
и встретил он девчонку в интернете
и сразу полюбил её.
ТАНЮ быстро покорил и душой своей пленил
и в итоге во дворец
в летний день ввёл под венец.
там их быстро окрутили.,
союз брачный освятили,
большого счастья пожелали,
золотом окольцевали. "(концовка не моя )

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
 :flower: ЕЩЁ РАЗ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО  ЧЕЙ МАТЕРИАЛ Я ИСПОЛъЗОВАЛА (не устану это повторять !!!) :Ok:

----------


## Irenka-da

> У меня 19 декабря тоже свадьба была просто жесть... Родственники между собой не ладят. Отец жениха постоянно оскорбительные речи в адрес гостей пускал...С ведущим и музыкантами жених с невестой договаривались, с ними же и сценарией с плэй-листом согласовывался... Отец жениха постоянно со своего места кричал, что у нас русская свадьба и свои эти западные штучки себе в ... засуньте. Если честно, была просто счастлива, когда все закончилось


Может просто при договоре о проведении свадьбы более подробно расспрашивать, в том числе и о взаимоотношениях? (мы ведь и психологи тоже) Лично я так делаю и еще ни разу не сталкивалась с подобным отношением. Недолюбливающие друг друга родственники, конечно есть, но они держат свои эмоции под контролем, ради сына, или дочки, или гостей, и об этом я, конечно, предупреждаю родню. Особо распоясавшихся нужно ставить "на место", правда, в корректной форме. главное - не дать "умыть" себя и при этом не "забрызгать" гостей. Ведь вы настоящие имповизаторы! Талант есть, его не скроешь и не  :Pivo:

----------


## optimistka17

Ребята, большая просьба ко всем , кто заходит в эту тему- не оставляйте , пожалуйста здесь сценарные разработки.. Они попросту теряются.. Для модераторов -это лишняя работа по переносу в нужную тему...
 Пожалуйста...

----------


## sapad

Может кому-то пригодится для  юбилея двух персон.Кое что изменила сама.

На мелдию ,,Хвастать милая не стану".

1) Мы сегодня  собралися,
   Чтоб отметить юбилей.
   Вы хозяева не скупитесь
   Всем по рюмочки налейти.

2)Ведь сегодня Вам всего лишь..
   Мы не будем уточнять.
   Все года Ваше богатство.
   Так чего-же их считать.

3)Мы Вас дружно поздравляем
    И желаем как всегда.
   Счастья,радости,удачи
   и живите лет до ста.

4)Пусть в семье все  будет ладно
  не печальтесь от тоски
 Пожелать хотим веселья
 В день рожденья от души

----------


## optimistka17

> большая *просьба* ко всем , кто заходит в эту тему- не оставляйте , пожалуйста здесь сценарные разработки.. Они попросту теряются..


 и как итог...Сегодня же...



> Может кому-то пригодится для юбилея двух персон


 А я думала, что я на русском языке разговариваю..

----------


## Kescha

ХОЧЕТСЯ ПОЖЕЛАТъ ВСЕМ МОИМ НОВЫМ ДРУЗьЯМ:wink:-УСПЕХОВ,НЕСКОНЧАЕМЫХ ЗАКАЗОВ,НУ И КОНЕЧНО ЧТОБЫ НА " ЛИЧНОМ ФРОНТЕ " ВСЁ БЫЛО ОТЛИЧНО!  :Ok: С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, ТОВАРИЩИ :biggrin:!!!

----------


## sapad

Делала такое интервью в компании,хочу поделиться. Взяла у себя с книжки.

В праздничной компании предложите всем присутствующим посмотреть видеокассету (или прослушать аудиокассету) с мужскими откровениями. Для этого заранее возьмите интервью у всех мужчин, приглашенных на праздник. Затем произведите перезапись кассеты: ответы мужчин оставьте без изменений, а вот вопросы замените на другие. Например:


Настоящее интервью:
Вопрос: Были ли вы в других городах? И в каких конкретно? 
Ответ: Да, в Москве, в Магадане, в Иркутске. 
При монтаже вопрос замените:
Все знают, что вы известный Дон Жуан. Есть ли у вас любовницы в других городах и, если есть, то в каких?
Ответ оставьте без изменений.
Примерные вопросы для интервью:
Настоящий:
Автомобиль какой марки вам нравится больше всего? Как он
выглядит?
Подставной:
Мы знаем, что вы уже подготовили своей жене подарок на
День рождения. Раскройте секрет, какой это подарок?
Настоящий:
Сколько стоит автомобиль, который вам нравится?
Подставной:
Вы говорите, что вам недавно повысили зарплату? Не секрет, сколько она составляет?
Настоящий:
Назовите родственников своей жены.
Подставной:
Мы знаем, что вы очень любите родственников своей жены. Скажите, если бы у вас было 100.000 долларов, то кому из родственников жены вы бы их раздали?
Настоящий:
Кто в вашей семье водит машину? (Ответ: в основном я.)
Подставной:
У женщин всего мира есть свои кумиры. А кто мужчина - мечта женщин нашего города?
Настоящий:
Скажите, сколько раз вы смогли бы сейчас подтянуться на турнике? (Ответ: 6 - 7 раз, но если потренируюсь, то и больше.)
Подставной:
Скажите, сколько стопок водки вы выпиваете с утра?
Настоящий:
Сколько вам было лет, когда вы закончили школу?
Подставной:
И вот такой, интимный вопрос - сколько сексуальных контактов у вас происходит ежедневно?

----------


## optimistka17

> Сообщение от optimistka17 
> большая просьба ко всем , кто заходит в эту тему- не оставляйте , пожалуйста здесь сценарные разработки.. Они попросту теряются..
> 
> и как итог...Сегодня же...
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от sapad 
> Может кому-то пригодится для юбилея двух персон
> 
> А я думала, что я на русском языке разговариваю


 Ну что за упрямство? И что за любовь к данной теме?



> Делала такое интервью в компании,хочу поделиться. *Взяла у себя с книжки*.


Комментарии излишние...
 С Новым Годом!

----------


## sapad

Сообшение от Optimistka17.
А я думала, что я на русском языке разговариваю..

Вы знаете я тоже думала, что я не все русские слова забыла,но уж извените так и не вспомнила как можно было сказaть две персоны.  :flower: :frown:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Ладно не ругайтесь,буду тихо сидеть. :Oj:

----------


## sapad

Попрвка,Простите Оптимистка17.   не прочитала что нельзя сюда что-то высавлять,и когда мне написали что ,,думала что на русском языке разговариваю".Не правильно поняла,:wink:думала может не правильно слово написано.Все  теперь поняла,и ясно.Виновата исправлюсь.

*С Нoвым Годом всех.*

----------


## optimistka17

> Ладно не ругайтесь,буду тихо сидеть.


Лидия, я совсем не  хочу ругаться.... Честное слово... Просто пытаюсь тебе указать, что все , что касается сценарных разработок в данной теме  , а именно к теме "Если ты новичок- зайди сюда!"- абсолютно неуместно...
 Просто прочти оглавление и все сама поймешь...

----------


## sapad

Да,да прочитала,ну  если чесно я не очень пока еше разбираюсь в форуме,где что можно делать а где нельзя.Буду пытаться учиться.Я не в обиде,все окей. :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

> Все знают, что вы известный Дон Жуан. Есть ли у вас любовницы в других городах и, если есть, то в каких?





> И вот такой, интимный вопрос - сколько сексуальных контактов у вас происходит ежедневно?


Эти вопросы я не стала бы задавать однозначно, даже в шутку




> Скажите, сколько стопок водки вы выпиваете с утра?


над этим бы  - сто раз подумала: нарваться, знаете ли, неохота...

А вообще идея неплохая, хоть и не новая.
Спасибо. Бум думать

----------


## sapad

Sama eshhe ne provodila jeto interv'ju,nu dumaju takie voprosy tozhe ne stala by zadavat'.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Извените не нажала на транслит и отправила, :Oj: думаю что тоже такие вопросы не стала б задавать.

----------


## Позитив

Идея  не плохая, но вопросы грубоватые

----------


## ирвит

Подскажите, куда написать о свадьбе. Это небольшая костюмированная развлекаловка, которая всегда хорошо проходит.

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите, куда написать о свадьбе. Это небольшая костюмированная развлекаловка, которая всегда хорошо проходит.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28149&page=330
=может быть, сюда?

----------


## fyzann

С Новогодними праздниками , Ирина! Да я новичок, но уже ощутила помощь, вашего форума, но я теряюсь постоянно, нашла где то, очень много музыки , потеряла, пишу сообщения , теряю, потому, что общаюсь и с хореографами и музработниками, короче- засада!!!

----------


## Порубовы

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28149&page=330
> =может быть, сюда?


сюда было бы хорошо. даже отлично. но рановато. не видит пока человек этой темы.
так что сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621

----------


## Raisska

может, кому пригодится



Шуточная лотерея — прогноз
Автор сценария — Васильева Наталья

Ты крепкий орешек, а значит, 
Тебя ожидают удачи! 
(арахис) 


Кто получит банку пива, 
Проживет весь год счастливо! 
(Пиво) 


Бананы и кокосы поедай 
И от судьбы награды ожидай! 
(Банан) 


Пока начальник с нас «снимает стружку», 
Спокойно заварите чаю кружку! 
(Кружка) 


В подарок получите этот тюбик, 
Чтобы блестел на солнце каждый зубик! 
(Паста) 


Поскольку Вам досталась шоколадка, 
То Вам не будет горько — будет сладко! 
(Шоколадка) 


Когда Вы пьете клюквенный кисель, 
Забудьте про мирскую карусель! 
Пусть мир, как говорится, подождет! 
И будете здоровы круглый год. 
(Кисель) 


Возможно, Вы «намылились» сбежать, 
Но жребий Ваш — работу продолжать! 
(Мыло ) 


Хоть этот крем и несъедобный, 
Но запах просто бесподобный! 
(Кокосовый крем ) 


Тому, кто получает свечку эту, 
Придется путешествовать по свету! 
(Свечка) 


Чтоб записать, куда ушла получка, 
Вам очень пригодится эта ручка! 
(Ручка) 


Придется жить, работою горя, 
И забывать про дни календаря! 
(Календарь) 


А Вас любовь большая ждет 
И поцелуи круглый год! 
(Набор губок) 


Понятно Вам, в чем смысл подарка? 
Жизнь будет радостной и яркой! 
(Фломастеры) 


А Вы «в соку», в расцвете лет! 
Среди подруг Вам равных нет! 
(Пакетик сока) 


Вы хорошо «подкованы» в работе 
И будете у нас весь год в почете. 
(Подкова) 


Для сердца ожидает Вас услада - 
Большое повышение оклада! 
(Йогурт «Услада») 


Ходить с прической будете красивой, 
Пленяя всех густой, пушистой гривой. 
(Шампунь) 


Вы будете бодры и энергичны, 
И потому весь год пройдет отлично! 
(Кофе) 




Шуточное гадание «Волшебный мешок»

Примеры предметов и их значений:

Сувенирная или шоколадная бутылочка со спиртным. На дне рождения будет большая пьянка.

Маленькая шоколадка или конфета. На дне рождения будет необыкновенно вкусное угощение.

Жевательная резинка. Праздник будет очень-очень долгим.

Хлопушка. На празднике будет много шумного веселья.

Коробок спичек. День рождения будет полон ярких моментов и зажигательных развлечений.

----------


## shoymama

*Raisska*,
В этой теме - точно не пригодится. Здесь знакомятся и рассказывают о себе. А сценарные материалы буквально несколько дней очень убедительно просили ЗДЕСЬ не выкладывать. Не читала?
Тем более, что стихи для лотереи выкладывались уже не раз, и эти, в том числе - неоднократно. Спасибо за желание делиться. Только большая просьба: прежде чем разместить материал - посмотри, где размещаешь. А еще лучше - поинтересуйся, не выкладывали ли его до тебя.

[img]http://s16.******info/d4c18a670be09416c00f1a3f6526b270.gif[/img] Я на форум пришла всего на две недели раньше тебя, а вот ориентируюсь уже неплохо...

----------


## Kescha

> =может быть, сюда?


я тоже новичок ,но я поняла что разделы " юбилеи " и " свадьба " закрыты для нас.а " делиться "  своим материалом можно в этом разделе " собственные наработки вновь пришедших...".

----------


## Курица

> я тоже новичок ,но я поняла что разделы " юбилеи " и " свадьба " закрыты для нас.а " делиться "  своим материалом можно в этом разделе " *собственные наработки вновь пришедших.*..".


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=38 - тогда ЭТО *ТУТ*!!!

----------


## blagoff

Спасибо, за когда то  интересный сайт. Хотелось бы быть полезной , но увы бог не дал.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*blagoff*,



> Хотелось бы быть полезной


Как забавно. А в профиле написано Игорь. Не думала, что это женское имя.:wink:
А форум(не сайт) и сейчас интересен тем, кому это, действительно нужно. Ты пришёл (пришла) на несколько месяцев раньше меня. И посмотри какая разница в общении. О чём же тогда сожалеть?

----------


## Курица

*гармашева26*,
Это что- сигнал к отбою-да????:wink:

----------


## shoymama

Не, к отбою - трубить надо!

----------


## Курица

*гармашева26*,



> http://files.mail.ru/JG05ZY-для меня эта композиция прозвучала как молитва


НЕ выходит послушать, вот что пишут:
*Страница, которую вы запросили, отсутствует на нашем портале. 
Возможно, вы ошиблись при наборе адреса или перешли по неверной ссылке*

ААААААААААААААА, всё поняла- у тебя подчеркнут еще и предлог!
надо так:
http://files.mail.ru/JG05ZY

Галина, напиши, пожалуйста, свое имя под ником или в автоподписи, а то как-то фамильничать неудобно...

----------


## гармашева26

[img]http://s18.******info/683c7267501d85be87a783b9db1668cb.gif[/img]

*ЧУДНЫЙ ЗВОН КОЛОКОЛОВ
РАДОСТЬ В ДУШАХ ПРОБУЖДАЕТ.
СВЕТЛЫЙ ИХ ИЗВЕЧНЫЙ ЗОВ
В ТИШИНУ НЕБЕС ВЗЛЕТАЕТ.
И ТОРЖЕСТВЕННО ПАРИТ,
НОВЫЙ ДЕНЬ БЛАГОВЕЩАЯ.
ТАК ЗВЕНЯТ КОЛОКОЛА
С РОЖДЕСТВОМ НАС ПОЗДРАВЛЯЯ!
*

http://files.mail.ru/SGZ83Z
песня прозвучала для меня как молитва

я поставила имя внизу,а под ником не знаю как сделать.А как вы,Татьяна,так быстро все переделали?мне пришлось все сначала загружать.

----------


## optimistka17

> Спасибо, за когда то интересный сайт. *Хотелось бы быть полезной* , но увы бог не дал.


 Всего доброго, дорогой геолог!
Пусть Бог поможет в другом месте...
 Не поминай лихом тех, кто кормил тебя идеями и халявным материалом более двух лет...

----------


## бантики

А что значит геолог?:smile:

----------


## shoymama

Геолог, это тот, кто роет, роет, роет, а потом берет...
А взамен - дулю! И даже "спасибо" годами не положит.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Спасибо, за когда то  интересный сайт. Хотелось бы быть полезной , но увы бог не дал.


Ну, видно не так уж сильно и хотелось. 
За два года можно было бы чем-то и поделиться, а не только брать.

----------


## optimistka17

> А что значит геолог?


Копатель иначе...
 Приходит и пользуется чужими идеями, наработками, то есть халявой ... Другим взамен- ничего... А зачем? Если все на поверхности для него лежит....
 А когда кормушку прикрывают либо испуганно озираясь вылазит из подполья ,либо еще и права качает, что его бесплатно кормить перестали, индустрия развлечений на него больше не работает...
Халявщик это- вот кто такой геолог....

----------


## коломбина

Всем доброго времени суток! Принимайте. я - новенькая. в ноябре месяце, гуляя по просторам интернета набрела на форум, за что инету безмерно благодарна. Много здесь полезного нашла, использовала в работе. как я поняла, вела я себя как геолог. По незнанию, конечно. Сейчас есть перерыв в работе, внимательно изучила нововведения. абсолютно со всем согласна! Надеюсь быть полезной и интересной!

----------


## shoymama

*коломбина*, [img]http://s14.******info/a57795391123457b55cda2a5c3438c6c.gif[/img]
Осваивайся! Тебе здесь понравится. А если поначалу покусывать будут - не обращай внимания - это любя  :Aga:

----------


## Kescha

> Спасибо, за когда то интересный сайт. Хотелось бы быть полезной , но увы бог не дал.


здравствуйте,мои дорогие!
хочешь сказать,что спрятали от нас,новичков, "лакомый "кусочек?ну и хорошо,я этому рада!если бы этого не сделали,вероятнее всего,я до сих пор  бы "пертизанила ". а сайт и сейчас интересный( тому кто "общается " ).я тоже не "дарование",но делюсь тем что умею.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> Геолог, это тот, кто роет, роет, роет, а потом берет...
> А взамен - дулю! И даже "спасибо" годами не положит.


значит, я тоже была "геологом" ?неприятно слышать про себя такие слова(лучше я буду " новичок "! )...ой,как мне стыдно!но я никого не хотела обидеть.я брала понравившийся материал себе в " шкатулочку ",не говоря спасибо.но сейчас хочу исправить свою ошибку и сказать всем СПАСИБО !!!я не тамада и не ведущая,ничего не провожу,а брала так -для себя-,может пригодится когда-нибудь в семейном кругу,среди родственников.
 "...спасибо вам ,друзья за всё-
  что вы даёте мне в общенье!
зайдя к вам в гости на " огонёк "-
осталась я на веке..."
ну,вот ...всю правду рассказала и сразу легче стало.

----------


## shoymama

Лена,молодец!
Главное - встала на путь исправления!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## коломбина

> Осваивайся! Тебе здесь понравится. А если поначалу покусывать будут - не обращай внимания - это любя


...а я не боюсь. сама кусаться умею. А, впрочем, обижаться не на что. ведь если к кому-нибудь приходят и говорят "дай" (ну, сценарий, например), что мы ему отвечаем?.. Вот то-то! Думаю, всё здесь правильно и справедливо. К тому же, при общении с единомышленникоми и мозги начинаю работать!. Рада. что с вами и понята!!!:smile:

Всех с Рождеством! Пусть этот праздник зажжет ваши сердца светом добра и принесет мир и любовь в аши дома!

----------


## Позитив

коломбина! Приветствую на сайте! Добро пожаловать. Только не нужно кусаться. Нужно как на аватаре, улыбка и честные глаза.

----------


## коломбина

> коломбина! Приветствую на сайте! Добро пожаловать. Только не нужно кусаться. Нужно как на аватаре, улыбка и честные глаза.


... Спасибо за добрые слова! А глаза у меня не только честные, доверчивые еще...вот!

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Всем привет!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:  Выставляю на ваше обозрение отрывки из сценария юбилея.не судите строго заказчик человек неординарный (сценарий был написан учитывая все его просьбы и советы) 

                                        Юбилей  Дяди Гены
                                     (звучит фон, выход  Злой Ангел)
Злой  Ангел:
Я приветствую вас в этот снежный, морозный, ненастный  день! Чтобы  объявить  всем вам, никакого  юбилея не будет!!! Ну и где  ваши  восторженные  аплодисменты!!!
(музыка выход, доброго  Ангела)

Добрый Ангел: 
А я спешу  сообщить, что юбилей  состоится в любом случае. Вы все конечно удивлены, необычному  началу, но все очень  просто  у Геннадия  сегодня  юбилей .

Злой Ангел:
А так как Геннадий  человек   высокого  полета и неуёмной  энергии. Вообще     человек  необычный, в котором  уживаются  два человека, только не путайте с  раздвоением  личности.

Добрый Ангел:
И поэтому  мы решили , что юбилей  Геннадия  будут  вести  Добрая и светлая  сторона  - это я

Злой  Ангел: 
Ну а я естественно искушенная  сторона, которая  имеет  некоторые  отрицательные  качества.

Добрый Ангел:
 Не переживайте, отрицательные  качества  я с вашей  помощью  буду пресекать. Ну  а теперь настал тот торжественный  момент ,когда вы должны наполнить свои бокалы.

Злой Ангел:
 И помните, сегодня никто незакем  не ухаживает.

Добрый Ангел:
Я думаю, это не относится  к нашему  имениннику. 
Потому - что этот тост  мы  поднимаем  в его честь.

Злой Ангел: 
Не слышу  аплодисментов, криков  ура! Что –то грустит народ.

Добрый Ангел:
Сейчас все исправим, и так………….. Поздравить Гену мы хотим
С днем православных  именин


Злой Ангел:
  Геннадий  - значит родовитый .Всегда везде он ходит с битой
Добрый Ангел:
  Он уважает  всех друзей .И ценит дом с женой  своей
Злой Ангел:
  И шею  сразу всем ломает .Когда честь  рода задевают.
Добрый Ангел:
  Мы Гену любим ,уважаем Удачных дел ему желаем
Злой Ангел:
  Такой  силач необходим .Мы всем врагам  отпор дадим.
                                         (Тост, песня)
Добрый Ангел:
Ну а  сейчас дамы и господа  нам хотелось бы зачитать  краткую характеристику  нашего  именинника.
И так внимание!!!!!!!!!!!!

Злой Ангел:
Моложавому  не совсем еще выцвевшому  снаружи, не совсем еще потерявшему свою жену в постели,с более или менее с  средним  стоячим тонусом на груди ( грудь у мужчины как известно всё, что ниже и выше пояса), а также  в меру упитанного  и удовлетворенного женой  ЮБИЛЯРУ посвящается: 

Добрый Ангел:
Токарь 3 разряда по метрикам, но в натуре в любом деле мастер, ас, профессионал  и т.д. 
Очень любит свою  половинку Сашу, с которой прожил только  половинку жизни.

Злой Ангел:
  Карьеру в МВД не делал, т.к не лизоблюдил,
Добрый Ангел:
  Но и взяток не брал
Злой Ангел: 
   Потому что мало давали! А зато какой капитал нажрал с 66кг в 1977г до 96кг в 2008г- вес  обнаженного тела.

Добрый Ангел:
Руки по калено  золотые, потому уже не  один гвоздь в стену пытается  забить,  но  не лезут, в бетон гнутся, поэтому все золото соскрябал и перековал на цепь.

Злой ангел:
Ездун не патриотичный, т. К. предпочитает ездунить только на «УПРАВЛЯЙ МЕЧТОЙ».
Водкохлеб горьковский по рождению, а по высшему образованию педик- филолог.


Добрый Ангел:
Но  зато  имеет хобби- массажист всех частей тела в т.Ч и интимных.
Горноспускающие навыки и виляние  тазобедренным  суставом  приобрел на Усть – Коралле
Едренный такой же остался в одном месте жена –знает.

Злой Ангел:  
Но все реже и реже
Не волнуйтесь чтобы держать тонус хотя  бы на 9.00 или 15.00 в  Китае куплены палочки для поддержки  и норковый гульфик для сугрева.

Добрый  Ангел:
Настоящий  майор  в отставке, но по военкомату  только сержант. 

Злой Ангел:
А с 18.01.2008г. списан в крысообозный тыл и призыву  не подлежит, а только по позывам
А так  «всамделешный» пенсионер, но пока «живчик»т.к.  «пескоструйка» еще  не заработала.

Добрый Ангел:
Денег в 90-е было   мало  доставалось, поэтому был маршрут Тында- Арзамас- Воронеж-Туапсе- Тында., а сейчас, чтобы деньги  незаинфляцились бороздим по туру  Тында- Турция-Тайланд- Китай – Тында.
Инженером-бдителем работает  в Райском  КарЦере.

Злой Ангел:
Но в случае опасности  сразу бежит за помощью к Нашим сообщить, что  недобдили караул ,помогите
Йогом не был но при занятии рукопашным боем  садился  на продольный  шпагат, а сейчас только на унитаз.

Добрый  Ангел:
Назвали его Геной и пускай он гений  , но с помощью   Гениной   талии смог передать все лучшее сыну, от гордости и радости за которого.

Злой  Ангел:
Боюсь, чтобы  не треснула Генина рожа.
Добрый  Ангел: 
И в таком возрасте  , чтобы  он мог делать Это лучше   и энергичней чем  два мальчика по 25 лет.
Козерог  по звездам на небе.
Злой Ангел:
А  на земле  скотина  и муж в доме.

Добрый Ангел:
Оформляет и дизайнирует  стены в туалетах, двери в кладовках и частично дачи на болотах.

Злой Ангел:
Льдинонарезующие панты пальцами на ногах получаются  под  крышей на катке.

Добрый  Ангел:
А  его  генеалогическое   древо утверждает  , что его далекие  предки  были  греческие  эллины, что подтверждает  изгиб  флюгер-  носа, который  заметен  только  в профель.
Есть  у него  теперь   родственники в   Кабарде.

Злой Ангел:
Хорошо что не в Караганде.  В  настоящее время    он Яловый дед, пока  не появятся  неведомы  зверунчики, т. Е. внучеки.

Добрый Ангел:
И благодаря  любимой  Саше и вопреки своему  пролетарскому происхождению он стал и будет.
ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕЩЕМ,

Злой Ангел:
Человекообразным существом, сапинсом  без париставки ГОМО  

Добрый  Ангел:
И просто  хорошим человеком   по кличке   ПАПА, он же Папик, он же Пупсик, он же Папулечка,  он же батя.

ПОЗДРОВЛЯЕМ С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!!»!»!
(Игра, муз перерыв)
Добрый  Ангел:
Геннадий некогда не врет А если врет- всегда красиво
Когда  жена его спросила - где был усатый бегемот?

Злой  Ангел:
То он жене  ответил:- Вот, 
Опять свое :где был, где был, Где пил вчера, кого любил?
О если бы ты только знала Я встретил друга невзначай.
С ним двадцать лет назад расстались. И до сих пор мы не видались

Он, знаешь, деньги мне вернул,
Что занял я ему тогда же, Вернул ты знаешь , больше даже
Так удивил – не обманул
Они сейчас клянусь при мне . Пойди сказал отдай  жене
Добрый Ангел:
Мораль всей басни  неумна. Коль не умна у вас   жена,
Все можно пить и изменять. Но и уметь красиво врать
Чтобы семью не погубить .Супруге надо заплатить.

Добрый Ангел:
Признаться  можем откровенно. Коль юмор вам не изменил
Из всех существ, чье имя   Гена. Всех  лучше  Гена- крокодил

Злой  Ангел:
Успеха жаждет непременно .Ему скучна  сей  жизни пена,
Ему страшна жены измена. Портрет  закончен.  Это  Гена!!! 

Добрый  ангел:
Ты  идеала ищешь Гена Вся жизнь твоя –как будто сцена
Где ты герой –звезда балета, И все несут тебе  букеты.!

Злой Ангел:
Твои  стремленья понимаем, И если ты в душе герой.
От всей души тебе  желаем Стать настоящею звездой!!!

Добрый ангел:
Негде не обойтись без Генки .Повсюду он снимает пенки
Во всех делах он чемпион, И всюду успевает он.

Злой ангел:
Но если  Гену раздразнить, В нем зверя можно пробудить.
Тогда спасайтесь, берегитесь, Конфликтовать остерегитесь.
Коль  ум  у вас какой-то есть Не забывайте, может съесть.

----------


## ирвит

Доброй ночи.Хочу отчитаться, т.к. мне многие помогли в подготовке юбилея завроддомом.Самое класное, от чего обалдели все коллеги-гинекологи и др. врачи и тем более сам юбиляр -  поздравление детей, которым он помог появиться на свет.Я напряглась, нашла особенно интересных (про которых есть что сказать) детей и отсняла три поздравления, запись показала на банкете после двух официальных поздравлений,первым был юноша,которого назвали в честь врача, затем оч. эмоц. девушка, затем брат с сестрой.Говорили здорово, незаурядно.Закончила этот блок выступлением скрипачки,которая тоже благодарна врачу за детей. У него тряслись руки и губы, в конце сказал,что это было самым сильным впечатлением вечера. Если случится вам юбиляр-гинеколог, сделайте,не пожалеете

----------


## blagoff

> Как забавно. А в профиле написано Игорь. Не думала, что это женское имя


На форуме регистрировался мой муж он музыкант.А я его жена узнала про вас намного позже


> )...ой,как мне стыдно!но я никого не хотела обидеть.я брала понравившийся материал себе в " шкатулочку ",не говоря спасибо.но сейчас хочу исправить свою ошибку и сказать всем СПАСИБО !!!


Спасибо.Очень стыдно, но я ещё рою материал из журнала "чем развлечь гостей" и прочей издаваемой книжной литературы.Можно конечно перепечатать что -то от туда , но это же не мои идеи.

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

(начало юбилея)
25 лет    ОТДЕЛУ    РАБОЧЕГО СНАБЖЕНИЯ          ТЫНДИНСКОГО ОТДЕЛЕНИЯ  ДОРОГИ
БАЙКАЛО-АМУРСКОЙ   МАГИСТРАЛИ
           ( муз. фон. Фанфары. выход Остапа Бендера   и Эллочки)
Бендер:
Привет  участникам юбилейного автопробега!!!!!!!!!
Я рад товарищи, нарушить  автомобильной сиреной патриархальную   тишину. И сообщить  вам, что  Отделу  рабочего снабжения  Тындинского отделения  дороги   Байкало-Амурской  Магистрали исполнилось  25лет.

Эллочка:   
Уважаемые  виновники торжества,Хелоу! Мы поздравляем  вас  с юбилеем и желаем   вам   самого  большого счастья, самых  долгих лет   жизни, самого крепкого здоровья  самых  ярких  звезд на небе  и самых высоких достижений  в своей работе!

Бендер:
 И помните. Автомобиль не роскошь, а средство передвижения. Автомобиль является  двигателем внутреннего сгорания. Автомобиль является также двигателем культуры, а настоящее время двигателем  юбилейного  торжества. Ударим автопробегом по бездорожью. Мерси за прием Гиб, Гиб, Ура!!!!!!

    Бендер: 
И если мы выступаем  одной  командой, пришло время нам познакомится, с участниками автопробега
Меня зовут Остап Бендер, я великий комбинатор, точнее  джентльмен  в поисках десятки. Помогает  мне моя  помощница  Эллочка – Людоедочка. 



Бендер:
И пока  вы наполняете свои бокалы 
Я передаю микрофон. Удивительной женщине:
Которая, не лезет в сумочку за словом   
Божественна, но чуточку строга
Но даже отрицание в её устах
Звучит  как музыка  в стихах
Я не сомневаюсь, что вы все догадались, и шквалом аплодисментов, мы приветствуем.   

                     Директора ОРСа: 
                       (поздравительная  речь)
Бендер:
Ну что ж голуби вы мои, мы отправляемся в путь, закусывайте  на дорожку. Но я предупреждаю всех участников  юбилейного  автопробега за каждый скормленный витамин, я потребую от вас  услуги.
           (песня………………………………………..)
Бендер:
А теперь уважаемые господа, снимите шляпы, обнажите свои головы!!! Вы спросите зачем, и я отвечу  вопросом.
Вот что такое юбилей?

Эллочка: 
          Это, прежде всего праздник, который отмечают не 
          каждый  год.
 Это встреча коллег, сослуживцев, которая происходит не так       уж часто. И в конце концов, это веселое застолье и тосты  в честь юбилея.
Бендер: 
          Правильно, я бы даже сказал верно!
   И посему, слово для поздравления  предоставляется:
председателю  профкома  

                            (поздравительная речь)

               ( песня ………………………………………) 
Эллочка: 
Торговлю изобрел недаром Став человеческим народ
Ведь в этом  мире жизнь идет Путем движения товаров

Бендер: 
Произвести, перевести Продать - вот три кита под шаром
Земным. Как сказано, недаром Торговля издавна  в чести

Эллочка:
     А те, кто овладел уменьем Торговым, то есть мастера,
По  нашенскому  разуменью Достойны общего ура!!!!!! 

Остап:
25 лет для человека, это возраст небольшой, а для коллектива  значимый!!!!!

Эллочка:
      И сегодня к вам на юбилей  пришли  люди, которые хотят
      поздравить вас от всего сердца 
      И высказать добрые  пожелания и слова благодарности за ваш
      труд.

Бендер: Слово для  поздравления предоставляется:

            Начальнику  торгового отдела Городского  Муниципалитета
                .
                         (поздравительная      речь.)
Бендер: 
      Господа! Помните, жизнь прекрасна не взирая на недочеты!!!
    А мы продолжаем разговор о людях, чей путь безупречен, кто отдал 25  лет любимому делу,  работая  во блага процветания  ОРСА, такие  люди  удивительны. Они умеют, как магнит  притягивать к себе.

Эллочка:
 Я думаю, что у них сегодня двойной праздник!!!! Ведь посвятить
 25лет  одному коллективу, не каждому под силу.

Бендер: А сейчас  прошу внимания.
     Для  зачтения праздничного приказа слово предоставляется:
           .
                        (зачитывается приказ)
                               (выход  доктора, медсестры)
Бендер:
 Четверть века –это веха Для любого человека.
 Поздравляем с важным днем И наказ мы вам даем:

Эллочка:
Быть счастливыми, а не слыть И стараться с честью жить.
Уж любить так всей душой! На работе быть звездой.

Бендер:
Если плакать -то от счастья Под защитой  быть в ненастье.
Быть всегда в кругу  друзей, А не только в юбилей.
Эллочка:  
А для вас в подарок звучит эта песня!!!

              (Песня……………………………..)


Эллочка:   
 Есть прекрасные  деревья, которые до самых морозов сохраняют  листву, и после морозов до снежных метелей стоят зелеными. Они  чудесны. Так и женщины есть: перенесли все на свете, а сами становятся все лучше и лучше.
 Есть такие женщины и в вашем коллективе.
     И так встречайте шквалом  аплодисментов.  
                              (подарки пенсионерам)

.

Бендер:   Эти бокалы мы поднимаем  за  ваше здоровье, поздравляем вас с праздником  и желаем всем вам вечную весну и радость!!!

(песня…………………………………………………………..)
                                    (перерыв)
                      Развлекательная программа

----------


## Гвиола

*БУЛАНОВА*, Анжела,свои наработки нужно выкладывать сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621. Здесь они будут нужнее и заметнее!

----------


## Светик---

Ребята.....Я наконец то знаю , что такое жизнь.  Наконец то отдохнула..Но работа зовёт .
Вчера один клиент попросил юбилей у своей бывшей тёщи отработать.Представляете---она ему дорога( наверно как память), но главное в том, что он хочет для неё стриптиз сам устроить( то есть не лично, а нанял парней).Вот это зять(хоть и бывший.Вот сижу перевариваю и набрасываю примерный сценарий.....жду от него неожиданностей.

----------


## Гвиола

*Светик---*,а меня вот такое насторожило бы!

----------


## shoymama

Да, сижу и читаю и тоже червяк какой-то шевелится. Я бы посоветовала как-нить разговорить этого заказчика и потихоньку выведать его истинное отношение к теще.  Если от души -  то поймет, что стриптиз там вряд ли уместен. Если будет на нем настаивать - значит возможна фига в кармане и постарайся себя обезопасить, чтоб твоими руками не сделали гадость ненароком. Во, кокого мрака нагнала! Просто жизненный опыт и оттого - изрядная доля цинизма. Се дя ви.


А с другой стороны -смотря что за теща... может она сама по стрип клубам ходит и это ее нормальное состояние.:biggrin::tongue:

Только судя по тому, что ты, Свет, заостряешь внимание на этом, ты сама чувствуешь какой-то смутный подвох

----------


## slanas

Подскажите что к чему!!! Я в наработках сказала о том, что провела удачную сценку на новогоднем вечернике и она прошла на УРА. Но так же сказала, что чуть-чуть добавила своего............и сегодня увидела, что в нгизу горит красный фанарик. Я же не претендовала на авторство... растроилась

----------


## DjMalysh

Подскажите пжлста! Хочу поставить в подписи свой электронный адрес и ISQ, и не могу понять в каком пункте это надо прописывать. Помогите разобраться.:frown:

----------


## shoymama

*DjMalysh*
Заходишь в личный кабинет, открываешь строчку "Редактировать подпись" и в открывшемся поле пишешь все, что считаешь нужным, вплоть до картинки

----------


## DjMalysh

*shoymama*, спасибо большое за хелп.
Просто не думала, что все так элементарно, у всех такая красота в подписях, вот мне и казалось что это как то замудрено сделать, а все не так уж и страшно. Ладно пойду делать красивую подпись  :Ok:

----------


## Алисочка

Добрый вечер, уважаемые формумчане!!! Как видно из статуса, меня зовут Алиса и я-новичок. Значит мне сюда:smile:
Если честно, то ни разу не общалась на форумах. Но этот меня заинтересовал.
Совместно со своим ди-джем мы занимаемся организацией и проведением корпоративных и частных мероприятий. Есть даже идея создать свое агенство, но пока это только в планах.
Буду очень рада, если помогу своими наработками. Надеюсь на продуктивное и дружелюбное общение :Ok:

----------


## ирвит

[QUOTE=slanas;2570513]Подскажите что к чему!!! Я в наработках сказала о том, что провела удачную сценку на новогоднем вечернике и она прошла на УРА. Но так же сказала, что чуть-чуть добавила своего............и сегодня увидела, что в нгизу горит красный фанарик. Я же не претендовала на авторство... растроилась[/QUOTE
А зачем вообще он(красный фонарик) загарается? Я не знаю... Поясните, кто в курсе, пожалуйсто

----------


## shoymama

> *shoymama*,  Ладно пойду делать красивую подпись


Бог в помощь! Вот сюда еще загляни, http://www.krasotulya.ru/telo/index....opic=2253&st=0  -  пригодится

и еще вот сюда  http://www.krasotulya.ru/telo/index....4&st=0&start=0

----------


## Гвиола

*ирвит*,фонарик - это тот что слева? Дык ты сама его зажгла! Это фонарик присутствия или отсутствия твоего на форуме! Ты поставила невидимый режим,вот и всё. Зайди в свой кабинет и исправь!

----------


## Kescha

*shoymama*,


оленька,большое спасибо!...уже заглянула и погуляла...красота.что бы вставить  понравившуюся  картинку надо код  копировать или как-то по другому ?

----------


## shoymama

Просто скопировать подпись под картинкой и вставить... куда надо, туда и вставляй: хоть в текст, хоть в подпись

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Подскажите пжлста! Хочу поставить в подписи свой электронный адрес и ISQ, и не могу понять в каком пункте это надо прописывать. Помогите разобраться.:frown:


Вера, заходишь в МОЙ КАБИНЕТ. Слева смотрим - редактировать подпись. Пишешь номер аськи и электронку! ОПА! ВСЁ!

----------


## Kescha

*shoymama*,






*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
я попробовала и ПОЛУЧИЛОСъ !  :Ok: здорово, а я не верила что у меня получится... :flower: 

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/759213.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
а это  спасибо от меня ОСИПОВОЙ НАТАШЕ ! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## ирвит

Ох и страшно писать новичку, прямо-таки рука дрожит.Как бы не закидали камнями...Спасибо всем, кто поддерживает, а особо приятно Спасибо от асов... Мы же зелёные ещё, не факт, что созреем.Может таланта не хватит.

----------


## коломбина

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые формумчане!!! Как видно из статуса, меня зовут Алиса и я-новичок. Значит мне сюда


Привет! Осваивайся. Я тоже на форуме недавно. Здесь здорово!

----------


## mar16

> Бог в помощь! Вот сюда еще загляни, http://www.krasotulya.ru/telo/index....opic=2253&st=0 - пригодится


Спасибо!!!
Я на работе целый день за компьютером, глаза к субботе уже всегда красные и болят,... у себя ничего не вставляла...
А самой-то нравится смотреть у других веселые сообщения.
Пока собиралась поискать в инете сайты со смаликами, а тут уже подсказка...

----------


## Алисочка

Коломбина!!!! Спасибо за поддрежку:smile:

----------


## shoymama

_Новобранцы!!! Всем привет! Осваивайтесь!_

[img]http://s.******info/0bd8277e33c0bd43b0d4d4f1c1fa0850.gif[/img]

----------


## Джина

Милые форумчане! "Дрожащие" новички! Я на форуме месяц, до этого 2 месяца была в геолого - развед. партии, в чем прилюдно, как и многие, созналась. Сейчас для меня открыто ВСЕ и я как обезьяна из анекдота, не знаю куда мне : к умным или красивым:biggrin:Я сейчас читаю все в закрытых темах потому что очень интересно и поучительно, но пропущено по собственной вине и кручусь здесь, т.к. каждая страничка прочитана и все добавляется и добавляется.
  И свой материал выкладывала, и пыталась дать советы, и получала "спасибки" (тщеславие - радуйся :Vah: )
 Никто тапками  и помидорами не бросался, даже не покусывали :Aga: , но свою "порцию" я, возможно, еще получу:biggrin:. Когда пришла на форум, знала правила и требования к общению и просто их выполняла да и дальше выполнять собираюсь. А что возможна какая - то критика на мои предложения по поводу работы, так это естественно и в этом  есть прогресс, желание идти дальше и делать лучше.

----------


## mar16

> Новобранцы!!! Всем привет! Осваивайтесь!


У меня вопрос и восклицаение! 
Как спланировать свое время, чтобы хватило его на семью, на близких, на работу 
и главное на сайт, где каждому новичку столько сразу доброты и поддержки ?
Браво!!!

----------


## shoymama

> Никто тапками  и помидорами не бросался,


А чё, сильно хочется? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Кидаться не буду, так забирай, безвозмездно, т.е. даром. 
Может, при случае сама в кого пульнешь...

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*VETER NAMERENJA*,



> А форум(не сайт) и сейчас интересен тем, кому это, действительно нужно. Ты пришёл (пришла) на несколько месяцев раньше меня. И посмотри какая разница в общении. О чём же тогда сожалеть?


*shoymama*,
*optimistka17*,
 Ирина, Люда, Оля...девочки...я вот сейчас сюда забрела и прочитала вот это. Я не оправдываю тех людей, но... почему пишу? Вот если вы посмотрите на мою дату регистрации, то тоже увидите "давность". Но регилась я на САЙТЕ МУЗЫКАНТОВ и ходила сюда за минусовками, даже понятия не имела, что тут есть форум ведущих. А обнаружила его, уже так основательно, только этим летом...
Кстати вот зарегилась на Тамаде+ месяц назад и еще там не ходила, а регистрация то весит.
А на скольких форумах я зарегина...ууууууу...и не сосчитаешь!
Программисты, несколько форумов видеооператоров, фотографы, арт-дизайнеры, фотошоперы, рекламисты...а еще ЖЖ, музыкальные форумы, кулинарные, рукоделия, здоровье....и куча всего, что я даже не помню!
Сейчас у меня 4 форума, куда я хожу постоянно и основательно. Там больше по работе, а сюда -  больше отдохнуть душой! Деятельность свою в этом качестве мы начали только этим летом и то...не составляя никому конкуренции, а просто потому что у нас этого ВООБЩЕ НЕ БЫЛО!!!!
У Вас борьба за место под солнцем, а у нас другое...Убедить людей, которые много лет привыкли проводить праздник так: Ну...будьмо...ГЕЙ!!!!! повторить это раз надцать, а потом мордой в салат! И ВСЕ!!!!!
Что я могу дать вам, спецам в этом деле....Ну разве свою положительную энергетику, жажду общения с людьми, живущими праздником....не настало еще Наше время...
Прошу Вас, не смотрите вы так уж в "микроскоп" на эту дату регистрации? Вдруг у  человек такая же ситуация как и у меня?
Если, что в моих силах я обязательно поделюсь и делилась, но «мешают» плохой инет и дорогущий трафик….
Обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой понять и не быть столь категоричными…. 
Но бдительность конечно не теряйте!!!!! Вы знаете кого Вы мне напоминаете, только прошу не обижаться, пчел- охранниц. У  кого есть или была пасека, тот меня поймет, а у кого нет, напишу, что пчелы-охранницы сидят на летке и всех кто плюхается на леток сразу обнюхивают:)))) Ага…несешь нектар – проходи! А есть еще пчелы новички, которые потерялись или не долетели до своей семьи из за непогоды, это типа я, и очень просятся, НУ ВОЗЬМИТЕ МЕНЯ!!!!! ОБЕЩАЮ! Я БУДУ ПОЛЬЗУ ПРИНОСИТЬ! И пускают….а что у них там дальше происходит, об этом я уже не знаю….но догадываюсь:)

----------


## Kescha

> Как спланировать свое время, чтобы хватило его на семью, на близких, на работу


здравствуйте ,девчонки. об этом я тоже хотела спросить ,да как-то стеснялась. :Oj: и правда времени не хватает...и ещё муж начинает ворчать, что я  " зависла " у компьютера...:redface:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*bycmarina*,
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Марина, не обижайся, что смеюсь. Представляешь, как ты в точку попала. Вот пасека у меня как раз есть. Это моё любимое хобби. :smile:
А если по существу, я довольно редко придираюсь к новичкам и понимаю начинающих, потому-что сама никогда не относила себя к профессионалам и тамадейство - это тоже для меня хобби. Но тем не менее я для вас открыта и не скрываю не лица, не имени. А за тем сообщением не было человека, там даже пола не было. То ли мужчина, то ли женщина.... :frown: Зато претензии и обиды. В данном случае нужно на себя обижаться. Да, я очень люблю этот дом, уважаю всех его обитателей, многих просто обожаю. И хочется, чтобы сюда приходили с таким же уважением и тактом. Я тоже бываю в других домах, но никогда не говорю их обитателям Фуууууу и что у них плохо и неинтересно. 
Ты вот написала, что не знаешь, как дальше у пчёл происходит. Я знаю. Они становятся членами семьи. :Aga:

----------


## shoymama

Ух, Ириш, опередила![img]http://s16.******info/f9e253719e37f71170006477f66a0677.gif[/img]

----------


## Курица

> Да, я очень люблю этот дом, уважаю всех его обитателей, многих просто обожаю. И хочется, чтобы сюда приходили с таким же уважением и тактом. Я тоже бываю в других домах, но никогда не говорю их обитателям Фуууууу и что у них плохо и неинтересно. 
> Ты вот написала, что не знаешь, как дальше у пчёл происходит. Я знаю. Они становятся членами семьи.


Доказательство:
[IMG]http://*********org/194541.jpg[/IMG]
Правда,Ветерок?:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Правда,Ветерок?


Правда, Курочка, правда :wink:

[IMG]http://*********org/144365.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Марина, не обижайся, что смеюсь. Представляешь, как ты в точку попала. Вот пасека у меня как раз есть. Это моё любимое хобби.


Обижаться на то что смеются???? :Vah:  Ирина....не смеши меня:)))):biggrin:
Открою маленький секрет, почему про пчел знаю...пасека у нас была 15 лет. До сих пор жалко, что из за жизненных обстоятельств пришлось продать:(
Это мы, я и муж Гена

я качаю мед :Ok:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Это мы, я и муж Гена





> я качаю мед


О, бальзам на моё сердце.....:rolleyes:
Так ты не просто родная душа. Ты нечто большее. Я уже заочно тебя обожаю! :smile:

----------


## blagoff

> Но регилась я на САЙТЕ МУЗЫКАНТОВ и ходила сюда за минусовками, даже понятия не имела, что тут есть форум ведущих. А обнаружила его, уже так основательно, только этим летом...


Вот, вот и у меня так,муж регистрировался на сайте музыкантов зовут его Игорь.А на форум ведущих попала я его жена Надежда.


> А за тем сообщением не было человека, там даже пола не было. То ли мужчина, то ли женщина....


Вот и получился гемофродит:smile:


> уважаю всех его обитателей, многих просто обожаю


И я вас всех уважаю и обожаю, иначе меня бы не тянуло сюда как на муху на мёд.


> но никогда не говорю их обитателям Фуууууу и что у них плохо и неинтересно.


И я не говорю что не интересно,просто я только лопату приготовила копать, а вы сразу кислород перекрыли.Я надеюсь что простите меня засранку если чем обидела.

----------


## shoymama

Да давно уже!!!


> как на муху на мёд


 - это к Ирочке с Маришкой! 



> я только лопату приготовила копать


. Не надо лопату!  Так дадим. И тебя научим давать, то, что вместе здесь  придумаем! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Гвиола

*blagoff*, а мне интересно! Подпись под ником-это чья родина,вернее какого Ильича?:biggrin:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Гвиола*,
 Наташ, проведя логические умозоключения из инфы, которая была предоставлена....я думаю не Нашего...который аксакал:)

Наташ...а как это я тебя забыла в пчелы-охранницы вписать?:) Ты ж *всегда* на посту!

----------


## blagoff

> blagoff, а мне интересно! Подпись под ником-это чья родина,вернее какого Ильича?


В.И.Ленина-вождя мирового пролетариата.

----------


## okk

Хотела представиться.  Меня зовут Ольга. Надеюсь сюда можно не только воспитателям и учителям? У меня образование очень далекое от этого, но сейчас работаю в детском центре для русскоязычных детишек в Швеции. Сама составила программу для них и заинтересовалась музыкой для занятий. Нигде её не найти, а у вас тут такое раздолье.... Примите в свои ряды? Очень нужна помощь с музыкальным материалом. 
У меня проблема как у всех новичков с ящиком - тот пароль,  который для форума на мейл.ру ведь не подходит, так? Можно тогда этот волшебный пароль получить? К кому обратиться? Вам, наверное, покажусь глупой, т.к. наверное это где-то и написано, но я излазила в течение двух дней форум, и не нашла больше ничего кроме того, что надо представиться сначала, что я и делаю. Не закидывайте помидорами, пожалуйста

----------


## Масяня

*okk*,

Привет - Ольга! Осваивайся, располагайся. У нас здесь тепло и уютно. По поводу музыки для занятий - очень много у музыкальных руководителей. Правда, у нас не всё теперь на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой, но ты не теряйся, пиши, общайся. Просто как человек, которому это нужно. И тогда откроются и тебе все сокровища нашего форума.

Пароль выдаётся модератором тому, кто общается, делится наработками и получает заслуженные спасибки.

----------


## Veselo

Здравствуйте! Я так понимаю, что новички в этом разделе представляются? Меня зовут Ира. Вчера зашла на ваш форум и меня он заинтересовал. Попробую примкнуть к вашей большой и дружной компании. Поподробнее обо мне мог бы рассказать мой сайт, но, к сожалению он еще несколько дней не будет работать. Так что, через несколько дней приглашаю вас виртуально к себе в гости!

----------


## Света 79

Привет, меня зовут Светлана. Занимаюсь организацией праздников второй год и  получаю огромное удовольствие от этого. Будем знакомы? :flower:

----------


## Леонидовна

Ой, а что случилось, почему все разделы открыты - и свадьба, и юбилей??? Вот это праздник!:smile: Спасибо модераторам!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## бантики

> Привет, меня зовут Светлана. Занимаюсь организацией праздников второй год и  получаю огромное удовольствие от этого. Будем знакомы?


  Добро пожаловать Светлана!!! Я тут тоже не давно. Но как здесь хорошо!!!! :flower:

----------


## Krokus

> Ой, а что случилось, почему все разделы открыты - и свадьба, и юбилей??? Вот это праздник! Спасибо модераторам!


Спасибо тебе, Леонидовна, за такое радостное сообщение, что нам новичкам надежду  в сердца принесла! Есть чудеса и мечты сбываются! Очень за тебя рада! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

> Привет, меня зовут Светлана. Занимаюсь организацией праздников второй год и  получаю огромное удовольствие от этого. Будем знакомы?


Привет, проходи!

----------


## марандра

Добрый вечер всем!
Меня зовут Мария. Начинала свою деятельность с детских праздников, постепенно дошла до свадеб и юбилеев. Месяц назад случайно зашла к вам на огонёк , да так и осталась!
ПРОШУ ЛЮБИТЬ И ЖАЛОВАТЬ!

----------


## Kescha

*Krokus*,

Приветик!( человечек без имени...). Как поётся в песне "надейся и жди ".И в твой дом зайдёт  "праздник",я это на себе испытала.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Света 79*,
*марандра*,

----------


## shoymama

> Добрый вечер всем!
> Меня зовут Мария. Начинала свою деятельность с детских праздников, постепенно дошла до свадеб и юбилеев. Месяц назад случайно зашла к вам на огонёк , да так и осталась!
> ПРОШУ ЛЮБИТЬ И ЖАЛОВАТЬ!


Да мы  всем рады, заходи!!!
[img]http://s.******info/68839bd7a8b95bf1f43b0136f8189def.gif[/img]

----------


## коломбина

Привет всем новичкам! Осваивайтесь, не бойтесь, у нас никого еще не съели. 
Это ж надо! всего три дня не заходила на форум, а тут такое пополнение! нас все больше и больше становится! Здорово!

----------


## iko712

*ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!*

Меня зовут Ирина, десять дней назад к Вам присоединилась, но не представилась, прошу прощения, исправляюсь. Очень у Вас тут тепло и хорошо. Сама я не тамада, как многие из Вас, но очень люблю делать праздники веселей для своих друзей и близких. Рада буду пообщаться! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## BONATA

> Здравствуйте! Я так понимаю, что новички в этом разделе представляются? Меня зовут Ира. Вчера зашла на ваш форум и меня он заинтересовал. Попробую примкнуть к вашей большой и дружной компании. Поподробнее обо мне мог бы рассказать мой сайт, но, к сожалению он еще несколько дней не будет работать. Так что, через несколько дней приглашаю вас виртуально к себе в гости!


Добро пожаловать, Ирина (Ирина Ивановна):smile:В нашей Латвийской делегации нас стало больше :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Попробую примкнуть к вашей большой и дружной компании. 
Ты уже примкнула, поэтому - начинай общаться :Ok: 

Поподробнее обо мне мог бы рассказать мой сайт,

И я могла бы...поподробнее. :Aga: .но..тсс... не буду!.:biggrin:.Лучше сама о себе  рассказывай и своих работах.

----------


## optimistka17

> И я могла бы...поподробнее..но..тсс... не буду


 Не хочешь испорченным телефоном работать, да Таня?
 Ирочка! А ссылку на сайт можешь поставить в свою автоподпись... Заработает сайт- мы все и ознакомимся...
 А пока -заходи, располагайся...

----------


## Андрей Тындинский

Дорогие Друзья! 
Дорогие создатели, модераторы и пользователи сайта! Это на нынешний день неоценимый портал, поток информации для разносторонней деятельности!!!
Моя Супруга в восторге от сайта! Я так же разделяю её восхищение!!!
Мы ведущие с Амурской области! Еще в армии я окунулся в индустрию развлечений! Это теперь наша настольная книга!!! 

Спасибо и до встречи!!!

----------


## Света 79

Андрей, привет! Здесь тепло и уютно! :flower:

----------


## BONATA

> Не хочешь испорченным телефоном работать, да Таня?


Испорченным - точно, нет. Телефоном, как средством передачи информации - могу....Но, оставляю ей возможность вступить в диалог со всеми самой.  :Ok:

----------


## Veselo

Большое спасибо всем за теплый прием! И особенно *Bonata*, так как она мне только что позвонила и мы пообщались по телефону! 
Со стороны я могу показаться т.н. "геологом", так как не оставила со времени регистрации ни единого сообщения. Уверяю вас, что это не так. Пожалуй, меня подчас вдохновляют чужие идеи, но я люблю всегда изобретать собственный "велосипед". А форум меня интересует в качестве общения с братьями по цеху, обмену опытом. Пока нет особого времени сидеть на сайте. А чтобы освоиться, необходимо облазить все уголки, или хотя бы их часть. Еще я малость теряюсь в навигации. Вообщем, чувствую себя пока чужой в незнакомой стране. Но это дело времени. Зато я знаю, что в этой стране живут люди, очень похожие на меня- творческие люди!

----------


## Андрей Тындинский

> Андрей, привет! Здесь тепло и уютно!


Меня уже теполо и радушно приняли в теме Управление нестандартными ситуациями!!!

----------


## shoymama

> Меня уже теполо и радушно приняли в теме Управление нестандартными ситуациями!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Меня уже теполо и радушно приняли в теме Управление нестандартными ситуациями!!!


судя по крещению боевому, ты с нами надолго останешься!:wink:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Здравствуйте всем!!!Так как я-новичок,решила отметиться здесь!На форуме я уже месяц,но тем прочитано мало...потому что здесь столько ИНФОРМАЦИИ!!!! И столько всего ИНТЕРЕСНОГО!!!!Меня зовут Ольга.Я-ведущая праздников!!!Буду очень рада общению!!!Всем удач и творческого вдохновения!!!

----------


## shoymama

*Оля-ля 68*,
Привет! Добро пожаловать!!!
[img]http://s17.******info/2080d2dc8878f412642ff75b5abee430.gif[/img] [img]http://s17.******info/913b98e53630d08d9904cecd83452e04.gif[/img]

----------


## Оля-ля 68

shoymama!!!ПРИВЕТ!!!!!Рада встрече!!!!СПАСИБО ЗА РАДУШНЫЙ ПРИЁМ!!!

----------


## shoymama

[img]http://s17.******info/63ac3809d74f9ea78af84265beed16d6.gif[/img]

Правда, давай, вливайся!!! Тебе понравится!!!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Очень рада предложению дружить!!!И ты совершенно права... мне ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ здесь нравится!!!Читаю взахлёб,где-то сразу вливаюсь в разговор...Такого общения я ещё не встречала!!!Спасибо Господу,что я попала сюда,к таким интересным людям....

----------


## Тасья

> Такого общения я ещё не встречала!!!Спасибо Господу,что я попала сюда,к таким интересным людям....


ИСТИНУ ГОВОРИШЬ!  ЗОЛОТЫЕ СЛОВА!!!  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

> Тебе понравится!!!


*Ещё как понравится!У меня до сих пор душа поёт и радуется,что я нашла здесь столько новых друзей!
это стих-е оченъ подходит  ко мне...
" Просит посуда : "Вымой меня! 
  лежу я немытой целых 3 дня! "
  И из темнушки кричит пылесос:
  " Когда разрешим половой мы вопрос? "
  Окна пищат: " ототрите стекло!
   мы запылились,а вам всё равно! "
  И возмущается громко обед:
  " Ей,почему меня всё ещё нет? "
  Только компьютер притих в уголке,
  хозяйка с ним рядом, от всех вдалеке...
  Щелкает мышкой, по кнопкам стучит
 И на любимый сайт письма строчит. "*

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Kescha,СУПЕР!!!Это стихотворение подходит не только к тебе!!!Как только я познакомилась с этим ВОЛШЕБНЫМ форумом,я в него влюбилась!!!Не могу ни дня прожить!!!А какие энергичные и энергетические форумчане!!!Низкий всем поклон!!!

----------


## Shusteer

*Андрей Тындинский*,
Првет, Андрей! Классно что в "мужском полку" прибыло...А то мы частенько на Форуме, даже при наличии мужчин в постах друг к другу обращаемся -"Девчонки".

*Добавлено через 21 секунду*
*Оля-ля 68*,
Привет, тёзка!!:wink:

----------


## Piston

то что написано, это общечеловеческие нормы морали, общения и поведения. так что для таких людей как ведущие - думаю очевидные

----------


## Гвиола

*Kescha*, стишок правильный,но я бы последнюю строчечку изменила,чтоб не выбивалась из размера
" Просит посуда : "Вымой меня!
лежу я немытой целых 3 дня! "
И из темнушки кричит пылесос:
" Когда разрешим половой мы вопрос? "
Окна пищат: " ототрите стекло!
мы запылились,а вам всё равно! "
И возмущается громко обед:
" Ей,почему меня всё ещё нет? "
Только компьютер притих в уголке,
хозяйка с ним рядом, от всех вдалеке...
Щелкает мышкой, по кнопкам стучит
 На форум любимый письма строчит!"

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Для Shusteer
Привет,привет!!!Рада знакомству!!!А чё смайлик такой смурной??????

----------


## Позитив

Давно не был на сайте, столько новых людей. Приветствую всех!!! 


> Классно что в "мужском полку" прибыло...А то мы частенько на Форуме, даже при наличии мужчин в постах друг к другу обращаемся -"Девчонки".


С этим я абсолютно согласен  :Ok:

----------


## Алисочка

На форуме недавно. Но поняла, что мне срочно нужен более скоростной и безлимитный Интернет :Aga:  потому что все что здесь есть с моими 50,6Кбит/сек много не начитаешься. А так хочется засесть вечером в выходные за чашечкой ароматного кофе за форумом и читать, читать. Пожалуй так и сделаю в ближайшую пятницу-субботу:wink:

----------


## коломбина

О, чудо - мне стали доступны закрытые темы! надеюсь, это не ошибка! Спасибо всем, кто поддержал меня "спасибками"! Все, кто пришел недавно на форум - всё в ваших руках, просто общайтесь и помогайте тому, кто просит помощи!

----------


## sos-veta

Листая страницу за страницей, ловлю себя на мысли, что некоторых форумчан, вот так заочно, знаешь лучше, чем коллег по работе и других знакомых в реале.Здесь, как в большой семье: общая радость, общие хлопоты. Хочется быть частью этой семьи! Спешу в ваши объятья! Меня зовут Светлана.(хотя, если честно, меня никто и не звал, пришла случайно, но нутром чувствую - это надолго!)

----------


## Kescha

> строчечку изменила,чтоб не выбивалась из размера


*Я " ЗА "- А МЫ НЕВОЗРОЖАЕМ !!!*



*Добавлено через 24 минуты*



> Листая страницу за страницей, ловлю себя на мысли, что некоторых форумчан, вот так заочно, знаешь лучше, чем коллег по работе и других знакомых в реале.Здесь, как в большой семье:




Хочу выговориться :Oj: ...действительно здесь, у нас на форуме, так хорошо,уютно ,как в большой дружной семье-если надо похвалят,а может и поворчат,помогут,протянут руку помощи.Для меня  моя жизнъ  как бы разделилась на две части.: жизнь на форуме,такая недосигаемая и монящая и настоящая,с её проблемами и заботами.Для меня "старички- профессионалы " это люди с другой какой-то планеты,разносящие радость,дарящие всем остальным улыбки.Я фанатка этих людей, я завидую им ( только в хорошем смысле слова ! )

----------


## Ильич

> Для меня "старички- профессионалы " это люди с другой какой-то планеты,разносящие радость,дарящие всем остальным улыбки.Я фанатка этих людей, я завидую им ( только в хорошем смысле слова ! )


А я прочел(оговорка по фрейду): 
это люди с другой какой-то планеты,разносящие радость,дарящие всем остальным убытки :biggrin:

----------


## танейка

Полностью поддерживаю все теплые слова, которые здесь уже прозвучали в адрес самого форума и его "обитателей"
Это  как водопад и кладезь настоящих бриллиантов!!! Безумно рада, что я нашла его!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*Ильич*,

----------


## Krokus

> Листая страницу за страницей, ловлю себя на мысли, что некоторых форумчан, вот так заочно, знаешь лучше, чем коллег по работе и других знакомых в реале.Здесь, как в большой семье: общая радость, общие хлопоты. Хочется быть частью этой семьи! Спешу в ваши объятья! Меня зовут Светлана.(хотя, если честно, меня никто и не звал, пришла случайно, но нутром чувствую - это надолго!)


Приветствую от имени новичков! По себе знаю доброе слово кошке приятно, а уж новичку и тем паче!!! Пусть тебе будет уютно и комфортно на форуме как всем нам! 



> Это как водопад и кладезь настоящих бриллиантов!!!


хо-рошие слова! На форуме хороших слов, благодарных слов столько говорят...просто территория добра!А вообще это здорово! Ведь и благодаря нашим хорошим словам мир становиться добрее и лучше!:smile:

----------


## марина С

*sos-veta*,
 привет! я на этом форуме зарегистрировалась следующим днем после тебя!!!
зашла и всё....  влюбилась.
влюбилась в эту атмосферу, которая царит здесь, влюбилась в энергетику которая заряжает радостью и оптимизмом.
здесь собрались единомышленники, хотя порой мнения и не схожи, но заряжены все позитивом.
будем!:smile:

----------


## Kescha

*Всех нас ,новичков, переполняет чувство радости,что мы здесь нашли столько новых друзей...вообщем душа каждого поёт и радуется.И это стих-е подходит к каждому из нас.

"Ну как прекрасно жить на белом свете,
 когда друзей вокруг огромный хоровод,
 и в каждом, даже отдалённом месте
 горит компьютера волшебный огонёк.
 Мы все общаемся по делу и без дела
 и это важно каждому из нас
 где, кто и как, узнать бы нам хотелось
 в минуту эту думает о нас.
 Здесь нарушается людское отчужденье,
 здесь все друзья и этим дорожат.
 В минуту каждую и в каждое мгновенье
 участьем и вниманьем одарят.
 И каждый вечер я спешу на встречу,
 и сообщений жду дыханье затая,
 Как хорошо, что есть на белом свете
 такие милые и близкие друзья ! "*

----------


## TomaCh

> Листая страницу за страницей, ловлю себя на мысли, что некоторых форумчан, вот так заочно, знаешь лучше, чем коллег по работе и других знакомых в реале.Здесь, как в большой семье: общая радость, общие хлопоты. Хочется быть частью этой семьи!


Полностью согласнаЯ! Порой включаю комп только для того, чтобы посетить наш форум! Спасибооооо всемммм!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Здесь нарушается людское отчужденье,
>  здесь все друзья и этим дорожат.
>  В минуту каждую и в каждое мгновенье
>  участьем и вниманьем одарят.
>  И каждый вечер я спешу на встречу,
>  и сообщений жду дыханье затая,
>  Как хорошо, что есть на белом свете
>  такие милые и близкие друзья ! "


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Общаясь на форуме так заряжаешься позитивом,что кажется,что горы можно свернуть...И многие незнакомые тебе люди становятся настоящими друзьями...
Всем форумчанам огромный ПРИВЕТ!
Лучше форума in-ku просто НЕТ!!!

----------


## Света 79

Всем привет! Незнаю в какую тему писать, пишу сюда, как новичек!
Девченки, спасибо Вам большое за помощь и отзывчивость.
БОЛЬШОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Kescha

> И многие незнакомые тебе люди становятся настоящими друзьями...


Всем привет. Согласна с вами ,девчонки.До сих пор "душа поёт " от общения и знакомства со всеми!!!

*" Глянешь вечером на сайт
 вот моя подруга,
 ну а если повезёт
 встретишь здесь и друга.
 Муж ругается порой-
 долго я болтаю,
 ну а мне приятно здесь-
 про всё я забываю.
 И встречаю часто  я 
 знакомые мне лица 
 и спешу с друзьями я 
 радостью делиться. "*

----------


## Ингуша

Уважаемые ведущие,здравствуйте!На форуме я не новичок,а вот вступить в общение с ведущими,честно скажу,побаивалась,поскольку опыта у меня нет абсолютно....
Но вот решилась сказать вам огромнейшее "СПАСИБО".Вы даже не представляете,как помогли мне,и нашим молодоженам....
Если позволите,расскажу по порядку.
Была обычная пятница.В субботу у нас заказ - свадьба(мы с мужем - музыканты).И вдруг вечером звонок клиентов:"Выручайте....!!!!!"Какие-то проблемы с тамадой,заменить нет кем...   проведите нам свадьбу....хотя бы встречу,обряды,игры.....ну хоть как то и т.д. ....
  Мы живем в поселке городского типа и ведущих у нас всего две.... 
Я ужасно расстерялась....и молодых жаль,у них выхода нет,и себя - у меня опыта нет,и свадьбу - поди знай,какая свадьба лучше,совсем без ведущей,или с такой как я,которая ни разу.......Ой,сколько сомнений было!!!!А они так просят,так умоляют.Отказать не смогла,может и осудите.......
  Вот здесь и огромное спасибо!Есть такой прекрасный форум и такие "дающие,дарящие,делящиеся....." как вы....Я сидела всю ночь на форуме.....Но на свадьбу ехала со сценарием,идеями и огромным воодушевлением и верой в то,что у меня все получится и я не испорчу людям праздник.....Мне очень повезло.Люди были очень благожелательно настроены,легки на подъем,душа - компания.....все прошло гладко,на сколько это было возможно в данной ситуации......
Муж меня похвалил.....и только дома я поняла,что,наверное,ужасно боялась.....а потом меня так это увлекло,что я почувствовала удовольствие....мне было приятно это общение....
Теперь у меня появился букварь.....  я изучаю темы,созданные вами.....я не пытаюсь содрать....мне интересна организация работы,поведение в нестандартных ситуациях и т.д.,весь ваш огромнейший опыт....Я еще не решила,что стану ведущей.Сначала я хочу почитать и понять смогу ли я....по силам ли......пока мне только интересно....
Спасибо,что выслушали....Спасибо,что выручили....Спасибо,что вы есть.......

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Ингуша*,


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********org/247003m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ингуша

*senovaoxana*,
Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## коломбина

> Я еще не решила,что стану ведущей.Сначала я хочу почитать и понять смогу ли я....по силам ли......пока мне только интересно....


Ой, что-то мне подсказывает, что ты уже заразилась, заболела. все открытия совершаются от правильной постановки вопроса. У тебя к себе вопросы очень даже правильные. А открывать в себе что-то новое - это здорово! так держать!

----------


## Курица

> Ой, что-то мне подсказывает, что ты уже заразилась, заболела


*Ингуша*,
ой, и мне что-то КААТСЯ:biggrin:, что тебе понравилось быть в роли ведущей! Дерзай!Пробуй! Советуйся!
Мы-рядом! :Aga:

----------


## Ингуша

*коломбина*,
*Курица*,
Девочки!Спасибо!Наверное,вы правы....заразилась.....
Чувствую ужасное желание быть другой,иначе,чем наши две районные ведущие....Может это некрасиво.....но правдиво.....У них несколько лет один и тот же накатанный шаблон,а мне так хочца.......ой столько всего хочца!!!!!!!!!!А значит ...учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться.Благо есть ваша поддержка!Спасибо!!!

----------


## Алисочка

*Ингуша*,
 если хочется, значит получиться. Главное желание и собственный стиль, тогда и тебе будет интерсно работать и заказчикам будет нравиться. Всегда так приятно слышать от людей искренние слова благодарности за праздник. Летом как-то на свадьбе молодым мне подарили букет роз, так им все понравилось :flower:  так приятно, так приятно

----------


## Ингуша

Девочки!Я взяла заказ,а сама боюсьяяяяяяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!! На 6 февраля был заказ у нас на музыку,сегодня позвонили клиенты,оказалось ведущую они не заказывали.Спрашивают:"А вы не проводите свадьбу?" Я согласилась за четверть цены наших девочек.Только попросили "За  столом нас трогать не надо".
А у меня ведь совсем нет реквизита.... Правда на первой свадьбе обошлась без переодеваний и т.д. Завтра приедут поговорить.Нужно,наверное,составить список того,что им нужно купить.Ой,не знаю,за что хвататься.Не поспешила ли......

----------


## Ингуша

У меня уже назрел первый вопрос.Думаю,ответ на форуме есть,но все- все я еще перечитать не успела.Поэтому,буду очень благодарна,если кто то подскажет.
Выбрала я себе подборочку игр.Пока все это просто находится в компе.Как сделать правильно,что б не переделывать 300 раз.....Распечатать на листочках,сделать карточки?Хочется,что бы все было аккуратно,грамотно,удобно....Будьте добры подскажите,или ссылку в какой теме можно о таких коммуникациях почитать?Спасибо!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Думаю,что эта проблемка у меня не только с играми возникнет,но и с другим материалом......

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Ой,что то мне кажется,что свою просьбу  я не в той темке озвучиваю?Девочки,мне куда?

----------


## maknata

*Ингуша*,
 Ну, я игры не распечатываю, у меня их в голове куча, хотя как для начинающей наверное лучше всего таки сделать карточки, и в коробочку, порылась подобрала что надо для конкретного случая. А потом и у тебя в голове будет куча разных игр. Всё приходит с опытом. А если нет реквизита - загляни в темку "Игры не требующие реквизита". Можно интересно свадьбы и без реквизита проводить. И главное - настройся, у тебя всё получится! Только цены не сбивай - потом трудно будет подниматься на новый ценовой уровень.

----------


## Ингуша

*maknata*,
Спасибо,сделаю.Потому что в голове пока сумбур из игр.А вот насчет цены,прям не знаю,как то мне стыдно цену ставить,как у девочек,ведь у них опыт....

----------


## maknata

*Ингуша*,
 У них опыт, а у тебя ФОРУМ!!!!:wink: Здесь тысячи опытов и море изюма, тем более, что ты сама писала, что они программу не меняли много лет. Уж поверь моему опыту - в маленьких посёлках (сама в таком живу, правда не в районном центре, но и Покровское, тоже Днепропетровской области, теперь  уже старается меня заказывать, хотя там есть ведущая с опытом поболее моего) одна и та же программа быстро приедается - есть такие люди, которые были на моих праздниках больше 10 раз, поэтому стараюсь на месте не стоять.

----------


## Ингуша

*maknata*,
Спасибо за поддержку!Буду входить в образ хорошей,опытной ведущей,чувствовать себя такой - такой и стану.В следущий раз -цену пересмотрю.

----------


## optimistka17

> Выбрала я себе подборочку игр.Пока все это просто находится в компе.Как сделать правильно,что б не переделывать 300 раз.....Распечатать на листочках,сделать карточки?Хочется,что бы все было аккуратно,грамотно,удобно....Будьте добры подскажите,или ссылку в какой теме можно о таких коммуникациях почитать?Спасибо!


 Мне очень нравится система , которой придерживается Марья.. Она как библиотекарь составляет папочки -коробочки с карточками
И на каждое мероприятие выдергивает то,что нужно...
если бы я знала об этом в начальной стадии деятельности- обязательно поступила так же... А еще Таня Супер- стар мне в Питере рассказывала, что нашла возможность систематизировать игры в компе... Но тут лучше обойтись без испорченного телефона. Обратись к ней напрямую...
И вообще,  ты же недалеко от Днепропетровска... Приезжай при случае в гости, пообщаемся...буду рада новому знакомству...

----------


## Ингуша

*optimistka17*,
Спасибо за советы и за приглашение!!!:smile:
В компе - мне будет не совсем удобно,спокойней - под рукой....вот карточки,думаю,спасибо идеям девочек,будет,как раз то! :Ok: 
До Днепропетровска - 6-7 часов езды.Скажу честно - последний раз была еще в детстве....:rolleyes:Если возможность подвернется - обязательно воспользуюсь приглашением!!!

----------


## maknata

> До Днепропетровска - 6-7 часов езды


Ого!:redface: Я думала что мне дольше всех добираться, так как живу на границе с Донецкой областью, но мне электричкой с пересадкой около 4-х часов ехать..

----------


## Алисочка

> *Ингуша*,
>  Уж поверь моему опыту - в маленьких посёлках (сама в таком живу, правда не в районном центре, но и Покровское, тоже Днепропетровской области, теперь  уже старается меня заказывать, хотя там есть ведущая с опытом поболее моего) одна и та же программа быстро приедается - есть такие люди, которые были на моих праздниках больше 10 раз, поэтому стараюсь на месте не стоять.


Я живу не в поселке, а небольшом закрытом городе, население около 100тыс. человек. Но суть от это не меняется. Сейчас, когда уже работаю более плотно и часто вижу на мероприятиях одни и те же лица. Иногда доходит до того, что просто не могу вспомнить где мы встречались. Гости то помнять меня, а вот я к сожалению не всегда могу вспомнить. Тогда просто с улыбкой подхожу и интересуюсь где мы встречались. Поэтому для себя разработала такую систему. Всегда прошу список гостей в электронном виде. И потом делаю поиск совподанений имен. Смотрю, если есть совпадения, то стараюсь программу изменить. Может быть это и не рационально ради пару человек менять все, но не хочется чтобы люди говори, что у меня все одно и тоже.

----------


## коломбина

*Алисочка*,
 Раз хочется, то обязательно получится. и не стесняйся своего желания быть лучше кого-то - это нормально, без этого развития не будет. Желание быть лучшей и желание нести людям радость, дарить им праздник - вот что заставляет нас просиживать часами над новыми идеями,  ломать голову над сценарием. И когда это получается - вот оно счастье ведущего! Удачи тебе! С форумом ничего не страшно, ведь рядом настоящие друзья!

----------


## Алисочка

*коломбина*,
 А вы действительно Солнышко!!! Респект вам и Уважуха:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## коломбина

*Алисочка*,
 Можно и на "ты". Так даже будет лучше и проще! Спасибо за "солнышко"!

----------


## Skoda_zp

Всем здрасте!!!
Я конкретно новенькая)))
Я второй день пытаюсь перечитать форум, но это как том "Война и мир")))) столько всего!!!!
Я не тамада, но очень нравится организовывать маленькие праздники для друзей, а теперь на новой работе когда новый коллектив тем более. Вот и решила поучится у мастеров этого дела! Думаю найду поддержку и много нового интересного да и просто пообщаться с новыми людьми))))

----------


## Ингуша

*Skoda_zp*,
Приветик!Рада знакомству!!!

----------


## Kescha

*Skoda_zp*,
*Ингуша*,






> Я второй день пытаюсь перечитать форум, но это как том "Война и мир")))) столько всего!!!!


Да, работы здесь -непочатый край,столько всего! Ну а если " притомишься ",то общаться можно.И  поддержат, и помогут советом.Так что успехов!

----------


## Ponj29

*Skoda_zp*,



> Я второй день пытаюсь перечитать форум,


тут 102 надо, что бы прочитать.  а хочется все прочитать, чтобы быть в "теме".

----------


## kozochka79

Здравствуйте! Спасибо огромное за Ваш сайт!!!! Я новичок, но у вас узнала столько интересного. Хотела бы всем пожелать счастья, любви и удачи в нашем  тяжелом, но всеми любимым делом :flower:

----------


## KAlinchik

> пытаюсь перечитать форум, но это как том "Война и мир")))) столько всего!!!!


 :Aga:

----------


## Natali_T

*kozochka79*,
 приятно видеть землячку! В Казахстанской теме уже отметилась?

----------


## kozochka79

> *kozochka79*,
>  приятно видеть землячку! В Казахстанской теме уже отметилась?


Да,змляков всегда приятно встречать :Ok: Я еще не совсем разобролась на всем форуме, а где Казахстанская тема??? Вы сами с Алматы? :Vah:

----------


## Овечка

УРА! Мне открылись разделы!...... Новички, там делать нечего, там скучно! Здесь намного интереснее!

----------


## Kescha

> Новички, там делать нечего, там скучно! Здесь намного интереснее!


А ведь верно! Большее время  проводишь  здесь,общаясь с друзъями.

----------


## kiss9

Всем Привет! Хочу сказать,* ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за ФОРУМ! ВСЕМ КТО вкладывает в него ДУШУ( НАШИ АДМИНЫ) и всем кто его Делает!!!* Получилось так, что я на форуме числюсь в геологах. Не комфортно себя чувствовать паразитом скажу вам!Но я исправлюсь!!! Так уж получилось, что сначала просто читала, а потом когда осталась без инета просто вас потеряла, а вы оказывается сменили адрес,а сколько было радости когда увидела знакомые страницы!!!  
ЛЮБЛЮ ЭТОТ ФОРУМ!!! Столько полезной информации не собрать и за 5 лет в инете, сколько ее здесь! Всем Удачи и творческих успехов!

----------


## Танюшечка2

Добрый день форумчане! Вчера проводила свадьбу и вот какие то у меня неприятные ощущения остались от этого торжества.Сразу в начале свадьбы подошёл ко мне какой то хмырь и говорит, что он был на свадьбе и там было вот так , а у вас не так.
И включите клубняк, я хочу танцевать, притащил свой диск.  У меня сразу всё настроение упало, а ведь впереди столько много интересного намечалось,конечно я всё провела заказчикам  очень понравилось, но вот осадок остался. Подскажите как таких товарищей на место ставить?

----------


## kiss9

> Вчера проводила свадьбу и вот какие то у меня неприятные ощущения остались от этого торжества.Сразу в начале свадьбы подошёл ко мне какой то хмырь и говорит, что он был на свадьбе и там было вот так , а у вас не так.
> И включите клубняк, я хочу танцевать, притащил свой диск.


Приветик Танечка! По поводу того,что у кого-то так, а у вас не так я с улыбкой говорю, что сегодня на месте молодоженов не ЭТОТ ЗАМАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ХМЫРЬ, а наши прекрасные молодожены( Вот когда он будет на их месте, тогда и будет так как хочет он, а сегодня праздник у молодоженов с которыми программа строго оговорена).Я в таких вопросах всегда жесткая, пусть лучше я покажусь стервой, но проведу шикарно праздник и настроение будет испорчено только у одного гостя, а не у всех. А насчет клубной музыки, так тут вообще табу Клубняк разрешаю ДЖ ставить только после заключительной части в конце вечера. Знаю точно, что людей взрослого поколения клубная музыка на свадьбе просто убивает.

----------


## Алисочка

> УРА! Мне открылись разделы!...... Новички, там делать нечего, там скучно! Здесь намного интереснее!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Говоришь об этом так, будто это свосем другой мир:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*kiss9*,
 простите, что пишу личные сообщения сюда, но не могу разобраться как ответить на сообщение в своем кабинете:frown: блондинка:biggrin:.
А сама я из города Новоуральск, Свердловская область

----------


## Ильич

> У меня сразу всё настроение упало, а ведь впереди столько много интересного намечалось,конечно я всё провела заказчикам очень понравилось, но вот осадок остался. Подскажите как таких товарищей на место ставить?


Элементарно Ватсон!
Ты говоришь хмырю, что плательщики они же заказчики свадьбы с тобой ВСЕ СОГЛАСОВАЛИ. А про хмыря в сценарии не слова. И отпрапвляешь хмыря к плательщикам. А заказчикам в свою очередь обьясняешь что хмырь просто хочет им испортить свадьбу. И они, а не ты его пошлют.
Предположим хмырь достает бабло как аргумент. ответ прост: до 23-00 у меня проплачено , за ваши деньги мы с удовольствием покрутим вам музыку после свадьбы....

----------


## Ирина Лобанова

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Не получается закачивать свои сценарии, стихи. музыку, хотя есть наработанный материал. Помогите советом.

----------


## Ильич

> УРА! Мне открылись разделы!......


И подняли ему веки
И увидел он
И понял он большой секрет для маленькой, для маленькой такой компании, ах было б только с кем поговорить......

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> пытаюсь перечитать форум, но это как том "Война и мир")))) столько всего!!!!


А сколько страстей за бортом в закрытых и убранных темах... Шекспир отдыхает...

----------


## ирвит

> Элементарно Ватсон!
> Ты говоришь хмырю, что плательщики они же заказчики свадьбы с тобой ВСЕ СОГЛАСОВАЛИ. А про хмыря в сценарии не слова. И отпрапвляешь хмыря к плательщикам. А заказчикам в свою очередь обьясняешь что хмырь просто хочет им испортить свадьбу. И они, а не ты его пошлют.
> Предположим хмырь достает бабло как аргумент. ответ прост: до 23-00 у меня проплачено , за ваши деньги мы с удовольствием покрутим вам музыку после свадьбы....


ВСЕГДА портит настроение этот момент.Ильич, посоветуйте, а как быть если  кто-то сунулся с подобным, я - к заказчикам, объясняю, что это испортит вечер, а они не могут отказать другу или родственнику.А публика-то думает, что  это у нас всё так неважнецки.Как быть?

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
О,Боже!!! Не знаю, куда написать.В рабочей суматохе забыла о моём празднике:
РЕБЯТА, Я ГОД НА ФОРУМЕ!!!И ещё 6 дней. Правда активно заходить сюда стала с ноября, до этого - раз в месяц, а сейчас боюсь заболеть форумозависимостью. Хочу ещё раз признаться в любви к Курице, Оптимистке, Ильичу и всем старожилам форума. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Krokus

> Сообщение от Овечка
> УРА! Мне открылись разделы!......
> И подняли ему веки
> И увидел он
> И понял он большой секрет для маленькой, для маленькой такой компании, ах было б только с кем поговорить......


Глазам своим не верю! Мой мир на форуме стал тоже шире и богаче!!!  И заветные темки открылись и для меня! Дочь на то сказала- "Прощай мама!":smile:

----------


## Татьяна Бисярина

> Здравствуйте, форумчане! Не получается закачивать свои сценарии, стихи. музыку, хотя есть наработанный материал. Помогите советом.


Самое простое вставлять копированный текст.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Глазам своим не верю! Мой мир на форуме стал тоже шире и богаче!!! И заветные темки открылись и для меня! Дочь на то сказала- "Прощай мама!"


Я от компьютера сама не отхожу уже 2 дня. Спасибо всем кто делиться своими материалами. здесь так много всего что глаза разбегаются. Не зря здесь существует страничка зависимоть от форума. Я думаю у меня на неделе ломка начнется :Vah:

----------


## коломбина

> Глазам своим не верю! Мой мир на форуме стал тоже шире и богаче!!! И заветные темки открылись и для меня! Дочь на то сказала- "Прощай мама!"


 Поздравляю!!! Действительно, раньше я бы ни за что не поверила, что горизонты общения могут расшириться до бесконечности!   И как это помогает в работе! Ведь раньше сидела, варилась в собственном соку, думала всё, конец мне, как творцу, пришел. А сейчас с помощью форумчан новые идеи, желание творить! Вообще-то, спасибо администрации, что вытащила многих из нас из подполья!

----------


## Ильич

*коломбина* Вообще-то, спасибо администрации, что вытащила многих из нас из подполья!

Это нужно писать так, думаю.... ломка прошла, интерес к нормальной жизни вернулся.
Вот и славно!Следующий этап - реальные встречи. торопитесь... они сейчас в пике своего развития, спешите успеть!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> РЕБЯТА, Я ГОД НА ФОРУМЕ!!!И ещё 6 дней.


Читаем:
Регистрация: 01.02.2009
Адрес: Поволжье
Сообщений: *51*
Поблагодарили: *73*

Меняем фразу:
РЕБЯТА, Я ГОД сачковала НА ФОРУМЕ!!!И ещё 6 дней. Исправляюсь:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Дочь на то сказала- "Прощай мама!"


(Зловещий голос  с ревербирацией) Вот и твою душу мы поймали ХА ХА ХА

*Привет девченки! Вы попали!!!!*

----------


## Екатерина Евгеньевна

я здесь новичок! но сколько интересного я здесь увидела! просто суппер! я начинающий педагог по раннему развитию, и т.к. в мою программу входят сценарии праздников - этот сайт просто клад! спасибо всем! рада с вами со всеми дружить и обмениваться опытом и наработками!

----------


## Курица

> рада с вами со всеми дружить и обмениваться опытом и наработками!


*Екатерина Евгеньевна*,
а можно- просто *Катюша*???  :025: 

Милости просим!!!   :069:

----------


## optimistka17

Катюша!Я думаю, что в теме *Детских праздников* мы с тобой будем встречаться довольно часто...
 Распологайся на Форуме поудобнее. Не стесняйся писать , спрашивать и делиться тем, что у тебя получается...

----------


## Позитив

'kozochka79'

Приветствую земляка(землячку)!!!
Погружайся в бездонный и будоражующий мир общения на форуме... и будет тебе счастье!!!
 :flower:

----------


## Овечка

> Добрый день форумчане! Вчера проводила свадьбу и вот какие то у меня неприятные ощущения остались от этого торжества.Сразу в начале свадьбы подошёл ко мне какой то хмырь и говорит, что он был на свадьбе и там было вот так , а у вас не так.
> И включите клубняк, я хочу танцевать, притащил свой диск.  У меня сразу всё настроение упало, а ведь впереди столько много интересного намечалось,конечно я всё провела заказчикам  очень понравилось, но вот осадок остался. Подскажите как таких товарищей на место ставить?


Танюшечка! Я сама гуляла на таком юбилее, правда в качестве гостя. Только там хмырь притащил не диск, а аккордеон, и все - праздник кончился! Сам пел, сам играл. Ему наверное было весело. Ведущий (парень молодой) вообще растерялся, сел за столик с ди-джеем и сидел весь вечер. Я думаю, это безобразие может остановить только заказчик.

----------


## Krokus

> (Зловещий голос с ревербирацией) Вот и твою душу мы поймали ХА ХА ХА
> 
> Привет девченки! Вы попали!!!!
> __________________


А мы и рады, что попали! Как говориться "куда ж ты денешься... когда согреешься в моих руках.." Только там "на втором уровне" пока страшновато...такие супермены, профессионалы и звёзды крупной величины и в таком количестве! Будем осваиваться!:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Krokus*,
Это вам только так кажется. Все самые обыкновенные люди и человеки. :wink:

----------


## юрик71

Здесь никто звездностью не хвастается, ну а опытом делятся все.
Просто дарите людям радость и любовь и вам вернется!

----------


## Ленуля7707

здравствуйте, я на форуме очень недавно, и уже подчеркнула для себя очень много важного и интересного. Сама попробовала вам скинуть интересные фонограммы, но к сожалению мне это услуга почему-то недоступна! Очень жаль.

----------


## Курица

> Сама попробовала вам скинуть интересные фонограммы, но к сожалению мне это услуга почему-то недоступна! Очень жаль.


*Лен*, ты не поверишь :Vah: -НО в такой форме ("скинуть") -она недоступна _никому_. 
Загружай на файлообменник-любой-и выставляй ссылочку! 
И будет счастье и НАМ и ТЕБЕ, п.ч. ДАВАТЬ приятней, чем брать (ИМХО).
Файлообменники (например):http://files.mail.ru/ 
http://www.***********/
http:/*************.com/ru/

На втором (вместо точек М у з г р у з. р у    слитно английскими), кстати, ОЧЕНЬ много музыки...Многие из форумчан пользуются им благодаря *Володе*, который нас туда "послал"....Если ему сейчас икнулось-я рада:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Всем огромеый респект, и старожилам и новичкам. Хочу присоедениться к вашей компании: "Возми-и-ите меня!" Объявляюсь на форуме не сразу, много читала, смотрела, и не решалась - сидеть мне под плинтусом такой бездарности... Я из тюменской области из небольшого городка. Хотя работаю тамадой-ведущей свадеб, юбилеев, корпоративов почти 10 лет, сама пою, шью костюмы, готовлю реквизит, по сравнению с некоторыми новичками считаю и себя новичком в этом деле. Просто поражаюсь иногда человеческой фантазии и иизвергающему как вулкан позитивному творчеству. Хочу как вы!!! Обещаю, что больше не буду невидимкой! Чем смогу  может и я помогу. Надеюсь на радушный прием и понимание - пока еще осваиваюсь на форуме, что и как здесь закачивается, пишется! Заранее огромное спасибо, очень рада знакомству с вами!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Обещаю, что больше не буду невидимкой!


Ловим на слове. :wink: Лично беру на контроль :biggrin:

----------


## mar16

> М у з г р у з. р у слитно английскими), кстати, ОЧЕНЬ много музыки...Многие из форумчан пользуются им благодаря Володе, который нас туда "послал"....


Большое-пребольшое спасибо. Я случайно у себя стерла одну песню, которая была дорога моей подруге, для нее опять пыталась ее скачать, на многих сайтах была-искала-но не нашла, но и на этот сайт поисковик меня ни разу не привел.
Прочитала сообщение, через минуту скачала песню - счастья......
Благодарю!!!

----------


## Курица

> Хочу как вы!!! Обещаю, что больше не буду невидимкой! Чем смогу  может и я помогу.





> Ловим на слове.  Лично беру на контроль


*НАДЕЙШЕН*,
 ну всёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёё, ты "попала"!!!

 :053: 
ВЕТЕР слов на ветер не бросает!!! У неё слово-кремень!!!
 :029:

----------


## optimistka17

> и не решалась - сидеть мне под плинтусом такой бездарности


Срочно повышай свою* самооценку...*
Была бы бездарностью, не занималась бы тамадейским делом десять лет...

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Еще раз здравствуйте! Это снова я! Огомное спасибо за поддержку и теплый прием! Уважаемая optimistka17, вам оттельное спасибо, я ваша поклонница, частенько встречаю ваши наработки и материалы, очень класные и здорово помогают в работе!!!!!

----------


## Jenk

Как всё интересно))
Спасибо!

----------


## Ингуша

Девочки!Вот наконец-то нашла время,что бы рассказать....ну не поделиться просто не могу!!!Может это нужно сделать в "Отчетах",но что то я туда не рискну.....я ведь в плане ведения - новичок.
Провела я свою свадьбу,вторую.....первая была вообще спонтанная,за ночь.....с помощью форума.К этой готовилась серьезней.....так же с помощью форума.Неделю я писала "Солянку",свой сценарий.....Я продумывала все мелочи....,после  первого тоста - делаю это,после второго - то   и  т.д..Только игры некоторые отметила,как обязательные,остальные лежали в виде карточек.Тему "Одежда тамады" перечитала,сделала выводы,сделала покупки...... прическу.....ну еще куча мелочей.....ГОТОВА!!!!
Девочки!Все коту под хвост!!! Нужно открывать отдельную тему "Свадьба в селе",или "Свадьба в забитом селе".Там совсем другие правила,милые мои.Когда я ездила просто музыкантом,я этого не видела,или не хотела видеть.....да вообщем то- другие задачи.....А тут!!! 
Как рассказать,что бы вас не утомить?
Свадьба в 40 минутах езды от нашего место проживания. Оператор выехала в 7 утра,но мы едем в 13.00 и встречаем ее в машине ,занесенной снегом, на пол пути к свадьбе!!!Роспись при этом - в 12.00 Гости - в 14.00!!!!!!! Пока их вытягивают,расчищают дорогу(этим начали заниматься пару часов назад)...проходит еще масса времени,в 14.00 -мы попадаем в кафе,а оператор - к жениху. Кафе..............отопления нет...(мороз -15),туалета - нет (даже на улице!!!),за угол,говорят,идите.....Моя красивая одежда???Я не могла снять шубу,и нагреть ноги!!!Дальше - хуже....Столы стоят,но - пустые.....никак не могут разобраться кто же за это отвечает.....Полный дурдом!!!
В конечном итоге - приезд молодых в 17.00. Голодные,злые люди......Тост один за одним,так как все хотят есть и пить,а не меня слушать,и -танцевать......холодно ведь,просто ужас!!! Весь мой "сценарный план" был  изменен в течении 5 - 10 минут.Красивые стихи и подводки?В данном случае - потраченное время......только прозой что то воспринималось,и шутки,те,которые на ходу могла сообразить....Второй стол- немного удалось поработать.Тяжело было перестроиться,когда просчитала одно - а нужно было из этого же материала перекручивать другое.Но это все ,естественно,придет с опытом.....а на тот момент сумбур в голове такой.....но виду не подала.....муж сказал :"Мне казалось ты знаешь четко - что делаешь....". Хотя в конечном итоге прошло все хорошо,не взирая на ночлег в комнате,где "нагадил" котеночек....,отсутствие воды.....и т.д.Танцевали от души!Пили тоже!!!! Ведь это опыт,правда? Пережив "ЭТО",не так страшно идти дальше.....
Вы простите ,что так сбивчиво......вот какая свадьба - такой и рассказ.И вывод- нет шаблона...."что одному хорошо - другому смерть".Нужно разложить по полочкам все в своей голове,а потом - вынимать по необходимости.....Сценарий....это и есть сценарий .....голова.....   Да,есть и такое.....отказываться от таких заказов?Во - первых - не предугадаешь....,во- вторых - ну ведь должен же кто то и в таких селах вести свадьбы......"Лиха беда - начало"!!!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Да,это я еще забыла про "нездоровый" интерес,прямо сказать,"готовых" сельских парней(они уже пришли "теплыми") муж  мы с женой,или нет?Откровенные заигрывания и соблазняющие взгляды "местных красавиц".....(к этому привыкла,научилась относиться с юмором).......Когда я попала домой,мелькнула мысль "Не мое....,не потяну......" Но в понедельник муж заказал визитки....."Музыка.Ведущая.............".

----------


## Джина

*Ингуша* ,  с боевым крещением тебя!!!
Специфика сельских свадеб, лично для меня, немного отлична от городских. Хотя у нас  и экстрима, и пьяных гостей, начавших праздновать  с утра, и нездорового интереса тоже хватает. А тему "Одежда тамады" видно не до конца прочитала, там Оля - шоумама валенки предлагала на случай  -15:biggrin:

----------


## Ингуша

*Джина*,
Спасибо!!!Дочитала....наверное,не ожидала,что пригодятся......или решала какие брать,с каблуками или без??? :biggrin:

----------


## Танюшечка2

Да, у меня тоже так же, готовлю один сценарий, а на деле получается всё по другому, опыта не много, всего 10 свадеб.Часто приходится слышать не гони, не торопись в результате время уходит и приходится убирать из сценария некоторые фрагменты, а стихи идут толь идут в начале, потом только прозой.

----------


## серпантинм

> Когда я попала домой,мелькнула мысль "Не мое....,не потяну


Не дрейф, лиха беда начало. Просто у тебя не хватает опыта, чтобы быстро и главное спокойно оценить сложившуюся обстановку.Готовся и дальше к свадьбам тщательно, чтобы было много разных наработок, которыми ты сможешь воспользоваться, вдруг что то пойдет не как планировала.
По своему опыту работы на сельских свадьбах скажу, что лучше дать сразу хорошо выпить и покушать, о чем часто просят родители, особенно если молодожены опаздывают сильно. Не грузи сильно сразу, они нагреются, поедят, повысят градус и начнут с удовольствием тебя слушать.К сожалению не всегда получается провести праздник точно по планируемому сценарию, лучше спокойно подкорректировать планируемое. Ну, а вообщем все прийдет с опытом.Удачи, а главное веры в свои силы. Алена

----------


## марина С

*Ингуша*,
 ой, как я тебя понимаю!!!!!!!!!!!!!
я так же была в подобной ситуации, когда начинала.
неудача - это тоже результат, хоть и не положительный, но результат. :Aga: 
это твой опыт.
а он складывается из таких вот неудач и из прекрасно проведенных мероприятий.
все будет хорошо!:rolleyes:
ведь это только начало...
и шишки еще будут.
будь здорова!
 :flower:

----------


## Ингуша

Огромное всем спасибо за поддержку....Аж на душе легче стало!!!

----------


## Кэтринкин

Всем привет! Рада, что меня наконей-то активизировали. Это очень приятно, если честно. Искала долго что-то подходящее и нашла!

----------


## Сильва

*Ингуша*, лиха беда начало! Молодца, что собралась,  :Ok:  не растерялась, в таких случаях подкорка активизируется, экспромт идёт на "ура", быстро своей становишься - мёрзнете-то вместе!!!
 :biggrin: Молодец!!! Теперь ещё одну под дождём летом в текущей палатке, одну свадьбу с вырубленным электричеством - и ничего бояться не будешь!!! :Aga:

----------


## Kescha

> .Нужно разложить по полочкам все в своей голове,а потом - вынимать по необходимости.....Сценарий....это и есть сценарий .....голова.....



Инга, молодец! С боевым крещением тебя, молодец что не растеряласъ и применила свои знания по обстановке.Теперъ можешь спокойно писать в  визитке "Для всех погодных условий  ".Думаю отбоя от заказов не будет !  Какие точные слова ты сказала  :"Сценарий -это и естъ голова ".Если естъ знание своего дела и всё это умещается в твоей головке- то ты  "богатый  "человек и тебе не страшны никакие погодные условия. Успехов тебе!

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

[QUOTE=Ингуша;2615700]И вывод- нет шаблона...."что одному хорошо - другому смерть".Нужно разложить по полочкам все в своей голове,а потом - вынимать по необходимости.....Сценарий....это и есть сценарий .....голова.....  

Совершенно с тобой согласна, ингуша!  В таких ситуациях работаешь головой и, что в ней имеется... У меня например, за всю мою историю проведения торжеств ни разу за все время не получилось четко следовать сценарию (сненарному плану). Всегда вносишь какие-то коррективы судя по обстановке и людям. Все предугадать просто невозможно. У меня однажды тоже был случай проведения свадьбы в богом забытой деревушке. Где в единственной сельской столовой и происходило торжество. Дак там за 10 мин. до приезда молодых всем миром накрывали столы, т.к. ничего еще не было готово и лазали со стремянками украшали зал. Иногда даже приходиться контролировать есть ли штопор - а то объявляешь первый тост, а на столах закупоренные бутылки вина и ни на столе, ни на кухне оказывается его нет! :Jopa:  И эти бедные гости начинают кто как откупоривать эти бутылочки в судорожном желании поддержать первый тост за молодых! И длится это все действо 7-10 минут! После такого опыта, что бы первый тост был не смазан, теперь я всегда контролирую этот процесс перед началом торжества!  :Aga: (Лично на моей свадьбе, официанты забыли поставить нам бокалы для молодых, а тамада, которая вела праздник, сделала вид, что не видит этого и призвала всех гостей выпить за молодых! В итоге мы пили с гостями лишь на втором тосте, когда бокалы принесли! )kukuЯ считаю, что ведущий, тамада если не может, то по крайней мере должен постараться, на сколько это возможно, взять все под свой контроль с момента приезда на торжество, проследить чтобы то, что ему необходимо для работы в течении вечера было готово!:biggrin:


В НАШИХ СИЛАХ СДЕЛАТЬ МИР ЛУЧШЕ:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::

----------


## elochkalenusik

[QUOTE=НАДЕЙШЕН;2619098]


> И вывод- нет шаблона...."что одному хорошо - другому смерть".Нужно разложить по полочкам все в своей голове,а потом - вынимать по необходимости.....Сценарий....это и есть сценарий .....голова.....  
> 
> Совершенно с тобой согласна, ингуша!  В таких ситуациях работаешь головой и, что в ней имеется...


Так если головы нет, то наверное и работать не стоит))) особенно в нашей сфере))))  я и штопор на всякий случай с собой вожу, и спички и нитки с иголкой)) вдруг у кого то из девчонок колготки порвутся)) обязательно кнопки и скотч, а ещё пару ножниц))) но всё равно в процессе вечера выясняется, что чего то я не захватила)))))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Провела я свою свадьбу,вторую.....первая была вообще спонтанная,за ночь.....Да,это я еще забыла про "нездоровый" интерес,прямо сказать,"готовых" сельских парней(они уже пришли "теплыми") муж  мы с женой,или нет?Откровенные заигрывания и соблазняющие взгляды "местных красавиц".....(к этому привыкла,научилась относиться с юмором).......Когда я попала домой,мелькнула мысль "Не мое....,не потяну......" Но в понедельник муж заказал визитки....."Музыка.Ведущая.............".


:smile: Ох и смешная ты))))) напугалась деревенских долбоёбов, прости меня господи))) улыбку шире и всем сразу говори- ЭТО МОЙ МУЖ))) я вот вообще одна работаю, сама и певица, и ведущая, и диджей, и всё остальное)))) и интереса ко мне намного больше)))) но самое главное - показать, что они тебе не интересны)))

----------


## Kescha

> деревенских долбоёбов, прости меня господи




Сразу видно - от души сказано...

----------


## Ингуша

> *Добавлено через 6 минут*
> 
> 
> :smile: Ох и смешная ты)))))


 :Yahoo: Смех - продлевает жизнь,поэтому очень рада,что доставила тебе удовольствие посмеяться.....



> улыбку шире и всем сразу говори- ЭТО МОЙ МУЖ)))


kuku Спасибо за ценный совет!!!



> я вот вообще одна работаю, сама и певица, и ведущая, и диджей, и всё 
> остальное)))


 :Vah:   Остальное?



> и интереса ко мне намного больше))))


 :Rofl:  Искренне за тебя рада!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Kescha*,
А меня очень смущает язвинка в выражениях......

----------


## Kescha

*Ингуша*,

Я не думала ,что понимание другой шутки это что-то плохое.Или это у меня между строк читается?

----------


## Ингуша

Да,нет,я имела ввиду,что мне кажется,что не от души сказано,а с язвинкой....
Я ни в коем случае не ищу глупых поводов к ссорам....Я извиняюсь,если не правильно выразилась....не вашу фразу имела ввиду.....

----------


## elochkalenusik

:Vah:   Остальное? )))) 
А колонки то тоже сама таскаю, и подключаю, и звукорежиссура на мне, и костюмы шью и напяливаю на них, пока у меня в зале дискотека крутится)) спец широкого профиля)))

*Kescha*,
А меня очень смущает язвинка в выражениях......[/QUOTE]

Язвинка это неплохо)) она должна быть)) лишь бы злости не было)))

----------


## melodi233

> Если вы здесь,значит вы новичок,и интересуетесь проведением праздников.:smile: Добро пожаловать! 
> на правах,"старожила" разрешите дать вам несколько советов.Прежде чем писать ,попробуйте воспользоваться поиском,возможно кто-то уже задавал такой вопрос и ответ на интересующий вас вопрос есть. Не создавайте темы:"помогите приготовиться  к дню чайника"-мы не ясновидящие и не знаем,сколько человек на вашем мероприятии,что вам конкретно нужно-лотерея,аукцион,тосты игры или конкурсы,костяк или расписанный по словам подробный сценарий.просите в специально отведённом разделе:"ищу,прошу,помогите"
> Постарайтесь личные сообщения ,типа :позвони мне в понедельник,я сегодня не в ударе" отправлять в личку........
> Старайтесь никого не оскорблять,возможно ваше видение праздника отличается от видения оппонента,не надо открыто проявлять свою "крутость",если вы-бог и царь тамадейства-наши вам аплодисменты,однако здесь тоже не дети сидят.....учтите это, и Не высказывайтесь в адрес форумчан словами,типа:тамадюшки,тамаНДЫ,тамадейки  тамУды и т.д. ,также не стоит поднимать вопросы типа :"кто круче -женщина-ведущая или мужчина-ведущий?" а также что было в начале :"яйцо или курица?"
> нас это не задевает- просто пропадает желание общаться  с вами.......
> мы здесь все-открыты и доброжелательны. Заходите к нам,представляйтесь в теме:"Кто мы"  и  создавайте сообщения,но помните, у каждой темы есть название,пожалуйста не забывайте это,и пишите  по Теме. Удачи всем,я вас всех обожаю


Хорошо написано, только зря все это.  Да не зря .Хорошо вам, молодым, вы быстрее всему обучаетесь.Повзрослеете, поймете.А добрые слова окрыляют, поддерживают. Слышали фразу- слово лечит? Да,шлепаем не туда, но это в порыве эмоций .Так уж срочно бывает что-то надо.На нашем форуме у меня так не бывало,торможу себя как могу, уж очень умный здесь народ, а на других- скокугодно!

----------


## Курица

> Хорошо написано, только зря все это





> Да не зря


Ой, так всё -таки зря или не зря??? :Vah: :biggrin:


> Да,шлепаем не туда, но это в порыве эмоций


И  старожилы иногда тоже-в порыве эмоций-одёргивают-шлёпают...НО  у нас тут поровну "злых" и "добрых" следователей (это мы тихохонико договорились:biggrin: :biggrin: :Aga:  - кто какую роль по чётным дням играет, а какую-по нечётным...:wink:)-одни пожурят, другие-пожалеют...так,глядишь, за интересными разговорами и втягиваются новички в нашу жизнь Форумскую...потому что 


> уж очень умный здесь народ


 :Oj: 




> Хорошо вам, молодым, вы быстрее всему обучаетесь


Неа...хорошо нам- "пожившим"- за молодыми тянемся, дольше не стареем!!!! (ИМХО)

----------


## ирвит

> И старожилы иногда тоже-в порыве эмоций-одёргивают-шлёпают...НО у нас тут поровну "злых" и "добрых" следователей (это мы тихохонико договорились  - кто какую роль по чётным дням играет, а какую-по нечётным...)-одни пожурят, другие-пожалеют...так,глядишь, за интересными разговорами и втягиваются новички в нашу жизнь Форумскую...


Татьяна, не сомневаюсь, что ты вечная добровольная дежурная по поддержке и похвале(уверена, что это почувствовали все новички).И втягиваешься, и ждёшь от тебя писем, только вот времени не хватает...

----------


## Marana63

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Я восхищена вашим творчеством. Самая я не профессионал. Работаю бухгалтером, а для близких людей веду праздники, оформляю газеты и юбилейные альбомы. Когда в первые нашла ваш форум пришла в неописуемый восторг от того какие вы все творческие люди. :rolleyes:

----------


## COOL222

Приветик всем жителям и обетателям беседки!!! На форуме я новичок. Свадьбы, корпоротивы веду лет 5. Ребятки, у меня такой вопросик, у каго нибудь было когда Работаешь без микрофона, в середине свадьбы начинае голова просто разламыватся. как с этим бороться?

----------


## Инна Р.

Купить микрофон! :biggrin:

----------


## COOL222

Ёжик спасибо за дельный совет!!!! Умно.  А вам за всё время работы никогда не приходилось работать без микрофона? Например когда в зале отрубили электричество, а больше сотни людей наются на тебя. ты и ведущий и музыкант!

----------


## Гвиола

*COOL222*,делай рупор из бумаги.

----------


## COOL222

> *COOL222*,делай рупор из бумаги.


Спасибо! Возьму на заметку! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Ребятки, вертиться в голове конкурс, для дружка и дружки, но его надо доработать. Гости со стороны жениха облеплюют дружку, а гости со стороны невесты-дружка липкой стрэч бумагой для оффиса. Может будут предложения как доработать этот конкурс. За ранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

*COOL222*,
 Нет, мне не доводилось, к счастью... а горло я и с микрофоном умудряюсь срывать.... и голова часто болит, не зависимо от наличия микрофона... бывают витамины: нейромультивит - для мозгового кровообращения... и вообще, надо у невропатолога обследоваться...

----------


## COOL222

> *COOL222*,
>  Нет, мне не доводилось, к счастью... а горло я и с микрофоном умудряюсь срывать.... и голова часто болит, не зависимо от наличия микрофона... бывают витамины: нейромультивит - для мозгового кровообращения... и вообще, надо у невропатолога обследоваться...


Спасибо! Читал много ваших рекомендаций, судя по всему, вы Уже не один год радуете людей своим талантом. А в Питере вы работаете сами на себя, или на фирму-организатор?  :flower:

----------


## viki

> а горло я и с микрофоном умудряюсь срывать.


Инна, спасибо успокоила немного,я думала ,что одна такая.....Мало того ,что работая с микрофоном, могу к концу вечера остаться без голоса,так еще и диджея нервничать заставляю....говорит,что под любого гостя может микрофон настроить,а вот по меня слишком тяжело...Мою тональность Шурик 58  почему-то  не выдерживает,переодически вырубается....пока говорю спокойным, ровным голосом вроде бы ничего, только на тон повышаю и все-звук пропал.Пробовала работать и с другими  беспроводными микрофонами -эффект тот же.Уже стала подумывать,можа магнетизмом сильным обладаю,та как больше версий нет.

----------


## Разина Светлана

Здравствуйте!Попала на ваш форум случайно.И не жалею ничуть.Какие вы все умнички!Слов просто нет.Столько интересного, не знаешь, что первое читать.Надеюсь, что скоро здесь разберусь.ВЫ такие талантливые!Спасибо всем. :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## mar-shall

Без микрофона работать-это вообще жесть! Хотя вот опять же если проводишь выпускной в 4 классе (и класс один, и помещение небольшое), то это ещё ничего. Но если какие-нибудь мероприятия с алкоголем связанные...ВСЁ!!! Хана, считай голосу. Иногда для связок хорош коньяк (чуть-чуть совсем). Никогда не стоит курить, если ведешь мероприятие. Но всё-таки лучше убедить человека взять звукаря.

----------


## коломбина

*Разина Светлана*,
 Добро пожаловать! Конечно, разберешься, здесь ничего сложного нет - помогай тому, кто просить помощи и будь благодарна за помощь тебе! Да и просто общайся в свое удовольствие! и будет тебе счастье! Удачи!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Ребятки, вертиться в голове конкурс, для дружка и дружки, но его надо доработать. Гости со стороны жениха облеплюют дружку, а гости со стороны невесты-дружка липкой стрэч бумагой для оффиса. Может будут предложения как доработать этот конкурс. За ранее благодарен!!!


А в чем смысл этого конкурса? какие цели? Просто, чтобы доработать идею конкурса, нужно знать в чем его суть.

----------


## Лунная ночь

Всем доброго вечера! Хочу попросить помощи у вас, дорогие форумчане. Листала много сообщений, но вот ни где не встечала информации о проф.литературе. Ведь что делает начинающий "тамаденок"? Конечно же бежит в магазин, чтобы купить книжки и подчерпнуть что-нибудь интересного для "начала", пока свои мысли не начнут посещать голову. И с чем же сталкиваешься в магазинах, книг море, цены тоже красивые, а обложки еще краше. Покупаешь пару-тройку книг, как это было со мной, и что же в результате, ни чего интересного, а самое главное с "забитых" интернетовских источников. Может быть стоит делиться впечатлениями о таких книгах. Знаю, что очень интересный журнал "Чем развлечь гостей", вот только жаль, что его нет в свободной продаже. Подскажите, кого какая книга увлекла, я думаю многие новички тоже будут не прочть учесть это в работе. Спасибо Вам!!! :flower:

----------


## Kescha

*Лунная ночь*,



Я поддерживаю , тебя, Валерия. Оченъ хотелось бы услышать мнения других. Сколько я уже покупала и тоненьких , и толстеньких книжечек. М ожно , наверное , магазин открыть . Ничего интересного я не нашла , или повторы ,или не то что надо .Хочу привести пример - в одной ,правда не толстой книжечке , нашла 1 стих-е ,которое мне понравилось .Насчёт журнала, у нас тоже подписки нет, Да , Валерия , ссылки на журнал девочки выставляли в разделе " Организация работы "- " документы для мероприятий ".Там можно их скачать .

----------


## KAlinchik

с тех пор,как попала на форум,ни одной книги больше не купила,а 2 полки купленной литературы до того давно покрылись пылью...
форум заменил всю профессиональную литературу...столько всего ты ни в одной книге не найдешь!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zhenya198406

Всем, всем всем - здравствуйте, сегодня зарегистрировалась на форуме. И очень этому рада, много для своей работы нашла полезного!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я ещё новичёк, поэтому я очень надеюсь на Вашу помощь.Вы - ТАЛАНТЫ!!!!!!!! Да что там таланты, Вам всем медаль огромную огромную надо давать за заслуги перед культурой.

----------


## shoymama

*Zhenya198406*,
Привет, поздравляю с регистрацией!

----------


## Анжелла

> Попала на ваш форум случайно.И не жалею ничуть.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Светик, дорогая! Если бы написала обратное, то я бы удивилась! :Aga:  Надеюсь, что ты освоишься. Мы иногда кусаемся, иногда не кусаемся, а вообще все мягкие и пушистые. :Oj:  
Всем новеньким привет! Вливайтесь и не бойтесь. Высказывайтесь... В нашем полку все прибывает! Здорово! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Оченъ хотелось бы услышать мнения других. Сколько я уже покупала и тоненьких , и толстеньких книжечек. М ожно , наверное , магазин открыть . Ничего интересного я не нашла , или повторы ,или не то что надо .


Выкинула все книжки, что у меня есть. Алина правильно сказала, что с форумом никаких книг не надо. И все-равно у каждого человека своя манера подавать материал.  Лично я не говорю стихов, потому что красивых не встречала, а если и встречала, то у меня такая память плохая, что я их все-равно не выучу, читать с планшетки, для меня не приемлемо. Так что с гостями просто общаюсь в произвольной форме. Все можно подать красиво в рифме.

----------


## Ира-Праздник

Всем хорошего времени суток! Попала на форум не так давно. Но влюбилась в него уже до безумия! Надеюсь на радушный приём! Пока выкраиваю время клочками, что бы ознакомиться с материалом...Работы валом + дома ремонт затеялся...так что не сердитесь на меня, если я побуду пока затаившемся чтецом! На счёт информации - с меня причитается, за ту кучу нового что я тут смогла подглядеть! Сама я работаю тамадой вот уже почти 10лет. Работала учителем, хореографом, занималась культурной работой с молодёжью в местном ДК, проводили много интересных мироприятий от КВНов, ёлок до всего прочего и шоу программ и концертов...Дай бог времени по больше  - всем обязательно поделюсь с вами!!!

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

*Ира-Праздник*,
заходи,осваивайся!!!
ДЕВОЧКИ-МАЛЬЧИКИ общайтесь, высказывайте свое мнение,берите но и делитесь!!! 
удачи ВАМ !!! наш форум это клад!!!!!![IMG]http://*********ru/1052961.png[/IMG]

----------


## Ира-Праздник

*Julia5282*, Спасибо, Юличка! На счёт делиться - я уже начала :wink: пока лазаю по темке с выпускными. Как доберусь до свадеб, то держите меня семеро :biggrin: Это ж мой профиль ужо много много лет!!!

----------


## Natali_T

Приветствую всех!
Литература для праздников... кому-то нужна, кому-то нет... когда я начинала работать , то скупала книжки, но... прочитав от корки до корки, брала из неё одну-две игры и то переделывала. Сейчас они пылятся в тумбочках, потому что общение на форуме заменяет миллион книг. Хотя возможно, кто-нибудь когда-нибудь систематизирует весь выставленный здесь материал и напишет книгу о содружестве ведущих, музыкантов, и тогда эта книга войдет в книгу рекордов Гинесса как лучшее пособие для тамады.

----------


## коломбина

*Лунная ночь*,
 А я еще до форума бросила это грязное дело. Ничего не покупаю, так как практика показала, что это напрасная трата денег и сплошное разочарование - одни и те же конкурсы и игры спокойненько кочуют из книжки в книжку. Здесь на форуме все гораздо интереснее, свежее.  Иногда из простенькой идеи совместными усилиями форумчан рождается нечто совершенно новое. И я безумно этому рада!

----------


## Лунная ночь

Всем привет! Я абсолютно согласна со всеми, что информация и общение на форуме заменяют всю литературу из магазинов! Жаль только, что книги покупала раньше, чем повстречалась с сайтом и с вами! Все вы такие молодцы, что слов не хватает, одни эмоции. :smile:
-----------------------------------------
_"Век живи - век учись!!!"_

----------


## tanya-leon1976

Прошу помощи очень нужен сценарий проведения музыкального дня рождения, скоро день рожденье моего сына ему исполняется 10 лет хочу провести с детьми музыкальный конкурс "Чтение мыслей или шляпа" и другие конкурсы помогите пожалуйста найти нарезки! СПАСИБО!!!
tanya-leon1976@mail.ru

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*tanya-leon1976*,
тебе уже ответили :Aga:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129617&page=228 пост 3416 .Лично я,когда прошу помощи,не копирую свою просьбу в нескольких темах, а постоянно просматриваю А вдруг мне уже помогли :069:

----------


## tanya-leon1976

прошу прощенья просто еще не совсем научилась пользоваться форумом

----------


## vrs

Здравствуйте!!! Давайте знакомиться!!! Сайт интересный и полезный, пока ещё только знакомлюсь и изучаю!!! Где самое интересное происходит, может кто подскажет???? :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> Где самое интересное происходит, может кто подскажет????


Очень интересный вопрос...:eek: Моя твоя не понимает... о чем это ты?:cool:

----------


## Ильич

> Где самое интересное происходит, может кто подскажет????


На реальных встречах

----------


## Kescha

> Где самое интересное происходит, может кто подскажет????




а что нужно ?  :Oj:  что нас интересует?:biggrin:

----------


## vrs

Я имела в виду, в каких темках обычно активно общаются и где есть дельные советы???

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Интересует как всегда и всех ВСЁ!!!! Но для начала хочется новых идей по ведению свадеб, горячий сезон начинается, вот и хочу удивлять и радовать своих молодожённов!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Но для начала хочется новых идей по ведению свадеб, горячий сезон начинается, вот и хочу удивлять и радовать своих молодожённов!!!


Вот ни с этого как-то ведь надо начинать. Я вот тоже хочу новые идеи. Ты можешь что-то конкретное мне предложить? :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Я имела в виду, в каких темках обычно активно общаются и где есть дельные советы???


Во всех.


> Интересует как всегда и всех ВСЁ!!!! Но для начала хочется новых идей по ведению свадеб, горячий сезон начинается, вот и хочу удивлять и радовать своих молодожённов!!!


Самое интересное на реальных встречах.

----------


## черника

> Здравствуйте!!! Давайте знакомиться!!!


Давайте! Вот и расскажите о себе, кто Вы, чем занимаетесь, что умеете, чем можете поделиться. А то "дайте воды напиться, а то так есть хочется, что переночевать негде":biggrin:

----------


## Kescha

> в каких темках обычно активно общаются и где есть дельные советы


слов нет - одни имоции. :frown: у нас ,на форуме,  везде  общение и везде  "дельные советы ".

----------


## Беляева Елена

А всё-таки интересно, ведь наверное каждый (или почти каждый) пришёл на этот форум именно с таким настроением - найти что-то интересное, новое, не затасканое. Пришёл, пока огляделся по темам, начал усиленно набирать баллы, и спустя некоторое время понимаешь, что уже не так ценно то новое, что можно найти на сайте, как дорога возможность высказаться и быть услышанным. И каждый вечер так и тянет к компу, на близкий почти родной сайт, где столько у тебя новых интересных знакомых.
Самое интересное, что затягивает, ну очень быстро! :Aga:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем доброго времени суток!Я новичёк и надеюсь на продолжительное и плодотворное знакомство.Всем привет из Западной Сибири!Я из ОМСКА. :Ok:

----------


## shoymama

> Всем доброго времени суток!Я новичёк и надеюсь на продолжительное и плодотворное знакомство.Всем привет из Западной Сибири!Я из ОМСКА.


*Танюш, привет!*

[img]http://s.******info/1283ba96bc30a974a51de3d03576ac12.gif[/img]

А давай-ка про себя чуток поподробнее, а?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

И сегодня здравствуйте!Прям о себе?Молодая,красивая....а есле серьёзно,работаю тамадой больше 15 лет.Гдето уже писала к слову о себе.По професии Методист-организвтор КПР.В доме культуры поработала 5 лет,а дальше на вольные хлеба.Благо профессия Тамады стала востребованной.Вроде и по профилю,и удовольствие с денежным благополучием.Последние 5 лет работаю только в радость себе и удовольствие клиентам.Вообщим я их выбираю,а не они меня.Конечно зарабатываю чуть меньше,но когда впервые за последние 5 лет заметила,что стала вся седая.Сказала себе БАСТА!Лучше меньше,да лучше.Теперь всё КАЙФ!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> И сегодня здравствуйте!Прям о себе?Молодая,красивая....а есле серьёзно,работаю тамадой больше 15 лет.


И снова не сказала...КАк звать тебя, красивая ты наша?:biggrin:

----------


## Гвиола

*Анжелла*, так Ольга написала. Танюша её зовут!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

И так...она звалась Татьяной,господа,а как обратиться к администраторам сайта?Хочу переделать данные .

----------


## Инна Р.

Переделать все данные кроме ника : *Mida72*, ты можешь сама. 
Наверху странички ищи слова: *Мой кабинет*. Нажми на него и изучай боковую панель - меняй что хочешь. А если хочешь поменять и ник, пиши Мазайкиной - вот на этой страничке http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=29  нажми: "СВЯЗЬ" и потом "отправить личное сообщение Мазайкиной".

----------


## коломбина

*Mida72*,
 Добро пожаловать, тезка! располагайся, не стесняйся, ничего и никого не бойся! У нас на форуме весело, интересно! Удачи в работе!

----------


## optimistka17

> Молодая,красивая....а есле серьёзно,работаю тамадой больше 15 лет.Гдето


Ух ты,здорово себя охарактеризовала... 
 Сразу видно,- наш человек...
 Танюша, свое имя через Мой кабинет впиши либо в аватарку либо в автоподпись...так всем удобнее будет...
 А вообще,добро пожаловать...

----------


## Елена 66

Дорогие коллеги! поздравляю с наступающим Международным женским днем! Счастья, успехов в работе, побольше з\платы, поменьше работы, а самое главное ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!! Остальное все купим!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Дорогие коллеги:smile:,спасибо за поддержку!То что здесь все добрые и остроумные :wink:я поняла ещё когда только присматривалась.Надеюсь,что мы с Вами подружимся.В нашем городе я с многими дружу и поддерживаю отношения.Меня не любят только те кто :tongue:бояться,конкуренции.Здесь МЫ ВСЕ КОЛЛЕГИ!!!Поэтому,дорогие мои ТАМАДЕИ-Любви,творческих успехов богатых щедрых и весёлых клиентов,мира на земле и гармонии в семье!!! :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Коллеги-новички!Вливайтесь в нашу дружную семью!!Как приятно говорить:в нашу!!!
Ещё недавно я сама делала первые шаги на этом прекрасном форуме.Благодаря поддержке Анжеллы,Shoymama,Kescha и других форумчан я почувствовала себя частью тамадейской семьи...Хотя поначалу было,честно,страшновато...Хотя занимаюсь проведением праздников не первый год... Мне казалось,после первого общения,что я "ниже" плинтуса среди ТАМАДОВ... А потом я поняла, что наше тамадейство сродни олимпиаде.... Сначала ты в первой десятке(двадцатке,
тридцатке...), а потом в пятерке,а потом... можешь оказаться в числе первых... благодаря поддержке коллег и друзей... И так приятно, что с каждым разом этих друзей становится больше и больше... Так что, милости просим в нашу дружную семью!!!Всем творческих удач!!!

----------


## LUSSI V

Всем привет! Нашла этот сайт случайно, посмотрела, пробежалась по темам и уже успела в вас всех влюбиться. Я в роли тамады всего пару лет, а вот пою на свадьбах уже очень давно, но как ведущая я еще "зеленая". Хочу у Вас поучиться, а может и сама пригожусь.

----------


## maknata

*LUSSI V*,
 Ну что ж, вливайся! :Aga:  Надеюсь, мы подружимся :flower: 
(Как я поняла из ника - Людмила? Или ошибаюсь?)

----------


## optimistka17

> а вот пою на свадьбах уже очень давно,


 Ах ты пела? Это дело!Теперь в ведущих походи...
 Тебе крупно повезло. Будучи певицей ты успела насмотреться на море изюма.. Только бери и пользуйся лучшим... 
 А то, что пока "зеленая"-это поправимо...Не успеешь оглянуться, как сама советы начнешь раздавать направо и налево...
 А имя свое , Люся, в автоподпись вписать постарайся...

----------


## Sniky

Всем привет! Меня зовут Евгений- я из Харькова. На форуме я уже сравнительно давно- больше года.. Но захожу редко. На форуме просто уже миллионы постов, и все прочитать- нужно как минимум месяц не отходить ни на минуту совсем от монитора:) Поэтому соответственно до обширного общения так и не дошло особо у меня:(  Я так понимаю, нужно это дело исправлять:)

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Евгений- я из Харькова.





> На форуме я уже сравнительно давно- больше года.





> нужно это дело исправлять:)


ЖЕНЯ!!! Лучший наш подарочек в Женский День - это ТЫ -так получается???:rolleyes::rolleyes:

Девчонки, ура! У нас сегодня 
не только Женский, 
но и Женькин День!!!

А если серьезно-добро пожаловать...:wink:

----------


## Sniky

> ЖЕНЯ!!! Лучший наш подарочек в Женский День - это ТЫ -так получается???:rolleyes::rolleyes:
> 
> Девчонки, ура! У нас сегодня 
> не только Женский, 
> но и Женькин День!!!


Да, я с удовольствием стану подарком:) Правда нужно на меня подарочную ленту намотать...Но я ещё боюсь, что здесь на форуме оч опытные женщины с совсеми недеЦкими фантазиями, а я так молод и зелен...опасно:) :) :)

----------


## Таня Л

Всем здравствуйте! Глупых вопросов задавать не буду, ну, если задам и он окажется глупым не серчайте:smile: Я, как человек воспитанный (наверное), решила представиться - Татьяна, Саратовская область, директор ГДК, по-совместительству ведущая...На вашем форуме впервые, да и вообще впервые на форумах, так сказать дебют. Надоело вариться в собственном соку, хочется что-то узнать, чем-то поделиться. :smile: Да и еще, спасибо за теплую атмосферу, что царит на этом сайте!!!  :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

*ТЛ*,
 Привет, Таня!
надеюсь, ты к нам надолго!

----------


## ulius

Здравствуйте все!!! Писала про себя в теме "Кто мы"  , а сюда зайти не догадалась. Мой промах.  Меня зовут Юлия.  Мама-кандидат наук говорит, что я клоун. Точнее вся семья, кроме мамы,  - клоуны .   Папа всю жизнь проработал на телевидении, поэтому с детства   участие во всех детских программах, концертах, постановках , далее музыкальная школа, театральная студия, высшее музыкальное,   вожатой в  детских летних лагерях,  организация  вечеринок   в институте, где преподавала историю искусств и культурологию,  детские праздники в школе у старшего сына И... наконец  работа на себя. Сначала детские праздники, потом свадьбы, юбилеи и корпоративы.  На данный момент своя студия праздника с хорошей проверенной командой.  Если делать - то  хорошо, либо никак.  Проработав  более 15 лет  волнуюсь перед каждым мероприятием,  срывается голос при виде каждой невесты,  переживаю за каждого юбиляра. В общем, все  так же как и у вас, дорогие  коллеги -ведущие, тамады. Долго  варилась  в собственном соку, читала вас, восхищалась и вот созрела  почти месяц назад и моя жизнь перевернулась. Раньше каждое утро начиналось с "Одноклассников" - теперь с форума.  Зачитываюсь, переживаю , завидую самой себе, что  я могу общаться с единомышленниками,  креативными, потрясающими личностями.   Замечательная энергетика  на форуме,  эмоции .. все кипит, значит форум живет.  Страсти просто!
А как же без них ? Ведь каждый болеет за свое дело, ИМЯ!!!!    
Уф, выдохнула.   Кажется пока все )))   Спасибо , что выслушали . :smile: :flower:

----------


## Таня Л

*KAlinchik*,
 Надеюсь, надолго! Если сразу не отвечу, это не значит, что не хочу, просто некогда.:smile: Но как только в интернете, сразу сюда к вам. Супер!!! Найти единомышленников, таких же ненормальных (в самом лучшем смысле этого слова), ура! Только вместо фотки у меня получились ромашки, зато я теперь знаю, что значит "аватар", век живи...

----------


## shoymama

*Таня, Юля, привет!*

----------


## Курица

*ulius*,
*ТЛ*,
я Вам искренне рада! Честно-честно! :smile:
П.ч. вы-необычные, каждая-в своём смысле...Как и все мы...Любой и каждый!!!
Присоединяйтесь! :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> что значит "аватар", век живи...


Я тоже знаю... это кино такое....

----------


## oksi7771

Я вроде как и не новичок - судя по регистрации.
Но по всему остальному еще какой новичок.
А раз всем новичкам здесь нужно отметиться
то и я это сделаю. Зовут меня Оксана.
Живу в Казахстане. Еще недавно только научилась 
отправлять сообщения - а уже столько ответов
получила. Здесь действительно интересно - поэтому
сюда тянет. Я уже даже иногда скучаю - если не получается
зайти на форум. Это так здорово - что ВЫ ЕСТЬ.
Читая ваши сообщения понимаешь - вы друг другу как родные.
Спешите - как скорая помощь при любой просьбе.

----------


## коломбина

*ТЛ*,
*ulius*,
 Привет, девчонки! заходите, будем дружить! Оч рады!

----------


## веруния

привет.Меня зовут Вера или Веруния.Вчера зарегестрировалась на сайте.Думаю,что от глупых вопросов не застрахована,т.к.я-новичок не только на этом форуме,но и в интернете.А у вас на сайте мне нравиться дружеская атмосфера.Очень хочу влиться в вашу весёлую компанию. :Aga: Привет Танюшке из Оренбурга-я только с ней знакома

----------


## shoymama

*Верочка! Заходи!
Добро пожаловать!*[img]http://s19.******info/017ca66a199e324c6a087fee57b0097b.gif[/img]

[img]http://s.******info/06650948f2c6e9006ee1d2d7660e62a0.gif[/img]

----------


## Ильич

> А у вас на сайте мне нравиться дружеская атмосфера.Очень хочу влиться в вашу весёлую компанию


Да... дружим.. иногда в обьятьях друг друга душим, а то бывало начнем веселиться... никак не успокоимся пока друг другу все шутки и прибаутки не расскажим....:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> привет.Меня зовут Вера или Веруния.Вчера зарегестрировалась на сайте.Думаю,что от глупых вопросов не застрахована,т.к.я-*новичок* не только _на этом форуме_,но и _в интернете._


Привет!
*Веруния*, главное- не новичок в Жизни...
А вот глупые вопросы или умные - это кому как, кто под каким углом смотрит...Все вопросы хороши - выбирай на вкус! ))))))Так что - вливайся и спрашивай!

----------


## Sniky

Так поглядеть- практически одни девушки на форуме, щебечут, мужики изредка совсем.. Сюда, как на девиШник попадаешь :)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Так поглядеть- практически одни девушки на форуме, щебечут, мужики изредка совсем.. Сюда, как на девиШник попадаешь :)


ну у нас сейчас поболе мужчин стало, чем ранее... Ильич, Владленыч, Леша Пашин, ЯАлекс, Юра из Казахстана,Юрий Борисыч,Артем Порубов,Дима Дональд, ГАврила иногда забегает,Пигмалион,( кого забыла?) вот и вы потихоньку в мужскую часть форума вливаетесь...

----------


## Sniky

Да вот оч бы хотелось "ворваться" и дополнить колличество мужчин и составить достойную общительную конкуренцию с мужской стороны:)

----------


## веруния

> ну у нас сейчас поболе мужчин стало, чем ранее...


Сейчас во многих профессиях напряг с интересными мужчинами,так что ФОРУМ вполне может гордиться достаточным количеством талантливых мужчин :Ok:

----------


## Sniky

Да, с мужчинами может и напряг, пусть в какой-то отрасли и меньше, чем женщин, скажем, сфере ЕVЕNT, единицы скажем, но это я думаю стоящее:)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> пусть в какой-то отрасли и меньше, чем женщин


В любом случае,мы мужчин любим,с вами жизнь интересней!

----------


## Анжелла

Курочка!  :Oj:  Возьми меня пожалуйста под свое крылышко!!! :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

И мне захотелось под крылышко. Прижаться, пригреться, в щёчку чмокнуть.....kiss

----------


## Сенова Оксана

[IMG]http://*********org/349646m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

> Возьми меня пожалуйста под свое крылышко!!


*Анжеллкин*!!!Да я - с дорогой душой...Так хочется в Челны , в Набережные особенно...На твоей даче-в чернозёме, такие червячки жирные,наверное!!!




> И мне захотелось под крылышко. Прижаться, пригреться, в щёчку чмокнуть....


_Так в чём же дело_,*Ветерок*? _Залетай! не впервой!!_!

[IMG]http://*********org/348623m.jpg[/IMG]

*senovaoxana*,
(всхлипывая))))))))
Оксанка...неужели я такая...толЬстая?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Уважаемые ВПЕРВЫЕ зашедшие...
> Вот, так вышло, что теперь у нас на Форуме есть кухня, есть мастерские, а как же без  "прихожей"
> Вот она - ПРИХОЖАЯ, а, может быть, и гостиная...Короче, раз мы на Ин-ку, то пусть это будет ИНКУбатор...
> Здесь вас встретят-приветят,
> расспросят-ответят, 
> на путь истинный наставят,
> общаться научат, и, возможно, заставят...
> 
> и даже, может быть, пошлют...
> то есть -  куда вам нужно, направят...


Танюш, ты эти слова выдели в отдельный пост НОВОЙ темы. И назови так, чтобы новичкам захотелось сюда заглянуть РАНЬШЕ, чем начать читать форум. :wink:

----------


## Курица

> Танюш, ты эти слова выдели в отдельный пост НОВОЙ темы. И назови так, чтобы новичкам захотелось сюда заглянуть РАНЬШЕ, чем начать читать форум


Яволь, майне лиебе фрау!!! :029:  :029:  :029: 
Счас подумаю, и назову(открою) темку...К утру рожу, быть может...Смотря, как схватки пойдут :029:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

такая разве лучше?:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/328131m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Всем привет!Действительно наша Танечка-курочка СУПЕР!Если мне "темноте сибирской" смогла объяснить,то о чём я её просила,значит ВАМ точно поможет! :Ok:

----------


## Ильич

Отличная идея!

----------


## Ингуша

Все поместимся под крылышком!Это хорошо,что есть такие люди!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## irinka26

Здравствуйте, я новичок. Безумно нравиться ваш форум, оторваться не возможно. Сколько интересных и творческих людей. Всем хочется сказать БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за то что вы есть.

----------


## Курица

*irinka26*,
Иринка, мы тебе рады! Расскажи чуть-чуть о себе. Откуда ты, из каких краев? Чем занимаешься по жизни? Как нашла нас?

----------


## Geparda

Приветствую всех участников форума! примите новое ыычко в инкубатор

----------


## KAlinchik

> Приветствую всех участников форума! примите новое ыычко в инкубатор


 :smile: ава классная!

----------


## Ира-Праздник

ой, ну и я тож под крылышко попрошусь :biggrin: уж очень я теплолюбивая :wink:

*Добавлено через 22 секунды*
Тем более сегодня повод есть - ровно месяц на форуме  :Oj:

----------


## Абюл45

...ой, а  мне тоже мона?...:confused: :flower:  под крылышко...ну возьмите меня...

----------


## Mida

Добрый день всем! Я на форуме совсем чуть-чуть. Огляделась, осмотрелась и решила, что мне здесь нравится. Все очень позитивно и по-доброму. Вы разрешите мне влиться в ваш коллектив? Правда, я не тамада, поэтому опытом работы в этой сфере поделиться не могу, но зато могу поделиться и уже делюсь, музыкальным материалом. Кстати, по этому поводу у меня возник вопрос - а можно ли создать музыкальную тему для новичков, в которой мы могли бы обмениваться своими наработками и идеями по музыкальному оформлению праздников. Я понимаю, что музыкальный раздел на форуме есть, но для нас он закрыт, а пообщаться на эту тему уж очень хочется. Но если нельзя, значит нельзя. :smile:

----------


## Sniky

Вот вот, МIDA права- с этим закрытием основных тем от новеньких возникают не совсем приятные чувства.. Цель этого как-бы понятна, но при этом и многое другое не понятно... Я считаю, что за это огромный минус форуму. Это мое мнение.

----------


## Ильич

> Вот вот, МIDA права- с этим закрытием основных тем от новеньких возникают не совсем приятные чувства.. Цель этого как-бы понятна, но при этом и многое другое не понятно... Я считаю, что за это огромный минус форуму. Это мое мнение.


А я считаю что это плюс. 
Влившись в форум не наблюдателем а участником постепенно получаешь доступ к архиву, творческим блогам. И поверь мне там в глубине такие россыпи, что не в одной книге не почтешь и ни на одной учебе не услышишь Да и учеба и книги они же за деньги, а здесь за доброе слово... 35 постов 500 постов....

----------


## Кэтринкин

Мне хоть тоже не выгодно не иметь доступа к "скарбныце" :Oj: , но считаю, что Ильич прав. Это справедливо и толкает людей на развитие и отдачу)))

----------


## Mida

Ребята, а я и не предлагаю открыть доступ к "скрабныце", пусть она остается закрытой и дальше. Это не важно. Но пусть будет и еще одна, специально для новичков. Я первая загружу туда музыку и думаю, что другие пользователи меня тоже поддержат. А главное, мы там будем общаться только на музыкальные темы, а то в "собственных наработках вновь пришедших пользователей" все вперемешку.:rolleyes:

----------


## Ильич

> Ребята, а я и не предлагаю открыть доступ к "скрабныце", пусть она остается закрытой и дальше. Это не важно. Но пусть будет и еще одна, специально для новичков. Я первая загружу туда музыку и думаю, что другие пользователи меня тоже поддержат. А главное, мы там будем общаться только на музыкальные темы, а то в "собственных наработках вновь пришедших пользователей" все вперемешку.


Так открой тему в беседке. "Музыкальный киоск новичков" и грузи туда!

----------


## Mida

> Так открой тему в беседке. "Музыкальный киоск новичков" и грузи туда!


Спасибо, Ильич! За разрешение. А то я как-то без спросу стеснялась новую тему открывать, думала, вдруг ругаться на меня будете...:rolleyes: 
Вот сейчас трехдневку праздничную отработаю и займусь.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> "Музыкальный киоск новичков"


Вот и над названием мудрить не надо :Ok:

----------


## Ингуша

*Mida*,
Хорошая идея!!!!Спасибо!!!Надеюсь тоже смогу помочь ....

----------


## Sniky

Сколько на данный момент реально зарегеных пользователей на форуме? И если каждый будет писать каждый день, то как вы думаете- какой хлам получится? Не спорю- познакомиться нужно. И потом в последствии по мере возможности что-то писать... И ещё- вот я, к примеру, сижу на форуме с телефона! Представляете как это удобно?! :) А заставлять человека насильно писать- я не думаю, что это лучший вариант. И я не очень-то уверен, что здесь прям все заходят и лопатой гребут инфу, жадно и необуздано. Не верю. Люди смотрят, день, два, месяц.. Находят какое-то зернышко- и снова смотрят- потому что информации на столько много, на столько безгранично, что в этом по своему проявляется и минус. Но то что она на одном сайте- это плюс:)

----------


## Ильич

> А заставлять человека насильно писать- я не думаю, что это лучший вариант.


задача не писать, а *общатся*. Просто писать не надо. 



> что здесь прям все заходят и лопатой гребут инфу,


Я лично знаком с людьми которые гребут. И потом выдают за свой эксклюзив. Ну надо поработать , что бы заработать. С телефона неудобно...  согласен.. надо нетбук приобретать...:biggrin:

----------


## Каппа

Здравствуйте, огромное спасибо, что приняли к себе))))))))))))
У меня опыта не так уж и много - всего 6 лет. И в основном с детьми подросткового возраста. 
Хочу сказать ВАМ ВСЕМ огромное спасибо. Как только освоюсь. Буду выкладывать и из своего.

----------


## Sniky

да, Ильич, общаться нужно! Всегда. Но тут как бы "заставление общаться". Но эт понятное дело, что я оч и оч ошибаюсь:biggrin: 
А вот по поводу скачивания террабайт инфы с форума и выдачи нагло за своё - тут уж конечно правда - таких нужно прилюдно бить по ..опе  :biggrin:
Ноут у меня есть, просто в данный момент нет временно :frown:

----------


## Гвиола

*Sniky*,Женя,ты не прав. Мы никого не заставляем! Но сам посуди, часто пишут в личку  и просят помочь люди,которых я совершенно не знаю. Я не отказываю,но... Чем можно помочь неизвестному челу? Ну, напишу я ему свою фишку или вышлю музыку, а он сделает на это пародию,потому что меня не знает,через себя это не пропустил, как это делается-только предполагает. Сколько ситуаций уже возникало из-за этого нелицеприятных!!!!!

----------


## Sniky

Гвиола, я думаю здесь на форуме человек должен не выкачивать дословно все, и искать пути решения. Каждый человек имеет свои мысли, отличные от других, каждый видит ситуацию и ее разрешение по-своему. Да, может человек не сделает фишку так как Вы, может чего-то не до понять- но это его уже проблемы, есть направление, есть к примеру, даже какие-то слова- дальше задача все обдумать, подстроить под себя, "под свои таланты". Интересно, какие могут быть ситуации нелицеприятные? :)

----------


## Гвиола

*Sniky*, спроси у Ежика.:smile: Именно общение и нужно,чтоб друг друга *понимать*. А просто хапать...так в инете полно всякой всячины!

----------


## sweta-skripka

Здравствуйте всем  :flower: 
Я Светлана  :Aga: 
Примите молодого Петушка (1969г-год петуха-ха-ха) в свой инкубатор, курочке под крылышко-ко-ко :smile: Может быть и не так молодого, но новенького  :Aga: 
Я здесь совсем недавно, поэтому проскочила эту тему знакомств и сразу рванула к учителям музыки, так как я и есть тот самый учитель :rolleyes:там о себе и написала и написала

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128550&page=2

Пока брожу по форуму, рассматриваю. Знакомых уже нашла :smile:
Здорово тут у вас  :Ok:

----------


## С.Н.

Я очень рада, что нашла Ваш сайт! Столько всего полезного нашла! :Ok:  СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!:smile:

----------


## mar7686

Здравствуйте! Я рада, что вы приняли меня к себе. Я работаю воспитателем в детском саду. Стаж работы 30 лет. С компьютером я еще плохо общаюсь. Поэтому буду учиться.

----------


## Kescha

*sweta-skripka*,
*С.Н.*,
*mar7686*,

*
всем, добро пожаловать ! вливайтесь в дружный коллектив.*




> . С компьютером я еще плохо общаюсь. Поэтому буду учиться.



Не беда! если есть вопросы загляни в темку " А как? часто задаваемые..." и тебе помогут.

----------


## Виктор Колькоф

Всем здравствуйте вот наконец то нашел своих единомышленниеков по старому форуму. Итак я вернулся домой. С уважением ваш Виктор Колькоф он же в бывшем VIKTOR1 мой адрес остался прежним pp01010@mail,ru   pp01010@yandex.ru
Все пошел осматриваться ДОМ то изменился.

----------


## olekanova

здравствуйте все!!!!!!! Как я рада что на просторах инета нашла форум для души и работы. Я работаю директором МУ культуры и спорта в небольшом сельском поселении (800 человек всего жителей) думаю что ваш (наш) форум мне поможет в работе.

----------


## Львовна

Доброй ночи всем!!!!!! И меня примите, пожаааалуйста:)))

----------


## Анжелла

> Доброй ночи всем!!!!!! И меня примите, пожаааалуйста:)))


Да конечно примем, такую красотку! Проходи, осваивайся! :flower:

----------


## Абюл45

ВСЕМ ВСЕМ новичкам ПРИВЕТИК!!!!:  Заходите располагайтесь, в семью дружную вливайтесь :Aga:

----------


## Larisa_bk

Привет всем. Я тоже под крылышко к Курочке хочу!! 
У меня к сожалению небольшой опыт проведения праздничных мероприятий, но я очень хочу научиться. Форум просто неоценимый помощник. И дело не только в конкурсах или изюме, как это здесь называют, дело именно в обсуждении  разных ситуаций, мероприятий. В коллективном творчестве. Я просто преклоняюсь перед старожилами форума.  :flower:  Ведь то. какой он целиком и полностью их заслуга. 
Я только еще обживаюсь здесь.  Это мои первые попытки общения в виртуальном мире. Не судите строго. 
Я постараюсь быть  полезной, очень хочется общаться.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Ура! смогла вставить смайлик. А вот аватарку никак не получается.

----------


## Анжелла

Лариса, молодец! :flower:

----------


## Озорная

*Всем новичкам, желающим оказаться под крылышком у нашей Курочки!*

[IMG]http://*********org/432488.gif[/IMG]

----------


## мурка

Привет всем!!! Я здесь третий день и понимаю, что ничего не понимаю, но о-о-очень хочется освоиться!

----------


## Елена Иванцова

> задача не писать, а общатся. Просто писать не надо.


Тем людям, которые, как Вы выражаетесь, "гребут" с форума, не составит большого труда оставить 30 сообщениий и получить доступ, а вот новичкам обидно. Я лично пользуюсь материалами только для своей семьи и мне очень трудно выставить здесь что-то своё, поскольку я понимаю, какие вы все ТАЛАНТИЩА!!!

----------


## Озорная

*мурка*,
*Елена Иванцова*,

Девочки, (а здесь все таковые, на возраст глаза закрываем!):biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/423109m.jpg[/IMG]

Проходите, осваивайтесь и не тушуйтесь. На форуме очень много разных тем, в которых можно общаться, спрашивать совета и получать позитив. Главное, не робейте перед старейшинами, это они с виду такие грозные и ворчат, порой, по-стариковски...:smile: А на самом деле, всегда выслушают и протянут руку помощи...

Вы же в "Ин-Ку батор" попали под крылышко к нашей маме-Курочке, а она вас никому в обиду не даст. Вот сегодня приедет из Питера, всех обласкает и совсем скоро вы оперитесь и будете свободно летать по просторам нашего замечательного форума.

Не стесняйтесь задавать вопросы, но сначала изучите тему "А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме" - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028.

Обязательно в тему "Кто мы?" зайдите, представьтесь и расскажите о себе, если этого ещё не сделали. Эта тема тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=259

*мурка*, пожалуйста, напиши своё имя. Здесь все общаются по именам и на "ты". 

Удачи вам!!!! :flower:  И не пропадайте, общайтесь с удовольствием!!!

----------


## Анжелла

> Тем людям, которые, как Вы выражаетесь, "гребут" с форума, не составит большого труда оставить 30 сообщениий и получить доступ,


Я вообще не понимаю куда все стремятся попасть набрав 30 смс. Они не понимают одного, что никогда не попадут к людям которые тут живут в друзья и не станут частичкой форума. КАждый для себя выбирает путь сам.

----------


## dguliya

привет всем, я тут новенькая . меня зовут Люда, я из Москвы . забрела случайно на ваш форум. , я чайник во всем.
 а этот форум надеюсь мне поможет. для семейного использования. хочеться дарить своим близким оригинальные подарки. сделанные своими руками ,
  а сейчас пойду читать и изучать ваш форум

----------


## Натуля

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья. Я из Москвы. Хочу Вам рассказать "маленькую" историю (если кому-то будет интересно).... Была я обычной девчонкой, с обычным средним образованием, без каких либо супер талантов. Правда с детства любила сцену и песни. Занималась в театральной студии и как обычные школьники пела в хоре... Потом я выросла, приобрела профессию и моя работа никак не была связана с творчеством. Но в 2003 году мы с подружкой поехали отдыхать на море.... и там в кафе, я увидела и услышала музыканта, который пел так!!!, что я сразу влюбилась в его голос. Я сделала всё возможное и не возможное, что бы познакомиться с ним...
     Результатом стала счастливая семья и две красавицы дочки. Но дело не в этом... 
     Выйдя замуж за музыканта, и имея интерес к музыке и пению с детства, я конечно же начала петь сама (для себя)... Сначала получалось плохо, потом всё лучше и лучше. Друзья и знакомые знали про наше хобби. И как то раз, подружка попросила попеть у них на свадьбе и если получится, как то организовать гостей и сказать в микрофон пару тостов. Мы провели (как смогли) свадьбу, всем понравилось. Потом были следующие просьбы и следующие свадьбы и юбилеи. И потихоньку я приобрела еще одну "профессию" ведущего. На сегодняшний день мы отыграли и провели достаточно много праздников (друзьям, родным, друзьям друзей и т.д.). 
     На сайте plus-msk зарегистрировалась в 2008 году (чтобы скачать минусовку) и нашла форум ведущих. Я много проводила на нем времени, читала сообщения ведущих и находила много полезного для себя и своих семейных праздников. Благодарила ВСЕХ кто безвозмездно и с таким воодушевлением делился своим талантом и сценариями. Но писать в форуме всегда стеснялась, да и плохо разбираюсь где и как....И что могу написать я? Да, я провожу свадьбы, юбилеи и по отзывам людей получается у меня очень хорошо. Но не могу я назвать себя профессиональной ведущей и профессиональной вокалисткой. Тягаться с людьми, которые постоянно занимаются проведением праздников мне сложно. Поэтому оставалась тихим читателем ВСЕХ сообщений. 
     Зайдя сегодня на форум (впереди свадьба сестры) обнаружила, что не могу уже зайти на странички, которые мне были интересны.... Нужно писать 30 сообщений. Писать всякую белеберду? Засорять форум? А зачем?
Люди все разные, кто то сидит с утра и до вечера на разных форумах и общается, а кто то зайдет как я, почитает, поблагодарит про себя и пойдет дальше своими делами заниматься. И что же теперь получается, что такие ведущие как я, не имеют права на существование? Где учиться, у кого (если теперь все закрыто). Многие, конечно, могут сказать бери книги, читай, иди на курсы... Тогда получается, что ошибалась я? Что корыстные цели всё таки преобладают? Даш на даш получается? Обидно немного....

----------


## irinka26

> *irinka26*,
> Иринка, мы тебе рады! Расскажи чуть-чуть о себе. Откуда ты, из каких краев? Чем занимаешься по жизни? Как нашла нас?


 Живу в Ульяновской области в селе Андреевка Я работаю учителем начальных классов. Очень люблю организовывать новые интересные конкурсы. Играю на гитаре, фортепиано (самоучка). А "тамадой" стала случайно. У подруги дочь выходила замуж она попросила меня провести у них свадьбу. Я целый месяц готовилась, волновалась ужасно, но все прошло на ура. Потом через некоторое время у коллеги сын надумал жениться, а так как по селу уже слух прошел, что свадьба у Кузнецовых прошла просто классно благодаря Ирине Дмитриевне, вот она и обратилась ко мне с просьбой провести и у них свадьбу. Ну вот так и пошло и поехало. Но в основном я веду свадьбы у своих бывших учеников и денег не беру, хотя предлагают. Я думаю, что за деньги у меня не получится, я не смогу "выкладываться" с душой, будут постоянно мысли в голове"А вдруг, что то не так, мне заплатили, а я не смогла". Хотя думаю когда выйду на пенсию (3 года осталось) можно заняться этим профессионально :smile::smile::smile:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
А нашла я вас чисто случайно, готовилась к очередной свадьбе и "лопатила" инет, с тех пор вы у меня в закладках на первом месте. Форум просто чудо я здесь себя чувствую как у себя дома. Правда свои наработки пока не выкладывала, честно говоря побаиваюсь

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте!


Здравствуй, Наташа!


> в 2003 году мы с подружкой поехали отдыхать на море.... и там в кафе, я увидела и услышала музыканта, который пел так!!!, что я сразу влюбилась в его голос. Я сделала всё возможное и не возможное, что бы познакомиться с ним...
>      Результатом стала счастливая семья и две красавицы дочки.


Надо же - как в сказке...Молодец...
Или как в стихах Дементьева (которого я оч люблю):
О как нам часто кажется в душе,
Что мы,мужчины, властвуем, решаем...
Нет,Только тех мы женщин выбираем,
Которые нас выбрали уже...




> Но писать в форуме всегда стеснялась


А вот это напрасно.Все стесняются вначале, а потом пишут и пишут...Вот ты думаешь, у нас все прямо - ведущие праздников, которые только этим и живут, только этим и зарабатывают? Да, есть такие, и много...НО есть масса людей, которые...ну, иногда, ну, для своих, для коллектива, для близких, календарные праздники или юбилей...свадьбы детей друзей...составляют из кусочков выложенных тут сценариев...А в остальное время-общаются.
Если же тебе нужно для работы ТОЛЬКО БРАТЬ какие-то материалы...как ты пишешь,



> а кто то зайдет как я, почитает, поблагодарит про себя и пойдет дальше своими делами заниматься.


то и правда



> корыстные цели всё таки преобладают? Даш на даш получается? Обидно немного....


и правда-обидно... :Tu: 

Закрытые разделы,Наташ, есть,конечно, но есть и такие темки
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131413

И вообще-вся Беседка-твоя...Наташ, не дуйся...


> Люди все разные


-покажи-КАКАЯ ты... :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Я работаю учителем


Привет,коллега!:biggrin:


> в основном я веду свадьбы у своих бывших учеников


Понимаааааааааааааааааю:wink:


> думаю когда выйду на пенсию (3 года осталось) можно заняться этим профессионально


На пенсию по выслуге, да?
Но, чтоб заняться профессионально, надо научиться брать деньги!(ИМХО)
Оставайся,Ирин! Читай, впитывай всё, что нужно. Если что-спрашивай. Я-тут (если не в школе:biggrin:):tongue:

----------


## Лиля Малышка

> а кто то зайдет как я, почитает, поблагодарит про себя и пойдет дальше своими делами заниматься.


 А почему поблагодарит про себя?
 Почему не вслух? Почему не расскажешь что получилось у тебя из того, что вычитала здесь, на Форуме...?
 Это я здесь такая умная, потому что со многими знакома в реале...Беру у народа и делюсь тем, что умею сама.
 Поверь,здесь тебе *никто ничего не должен.* И если  хочешь получать  все на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой на шару, то эту самую шару надо сначала заработать

----------


## Натуля

[QUOTE=Курица;2678306]Здравствуй, Наташа!
(Не получилось вставить цитату)


Здравствуйте. Я приятно удивлена, что Вы мне написали. Если честно, я хотела удалить свое сообщение, боялась, что закидают помидорами т.к. прочитав его позднее несколько раз, поняла, что многие наверно поймут меня не правильно. Подумают, что я хочу ТОЛЬКО БРАТЬ, но удалить его не получилось. На самом деле, я всегда хотела (и сейчас хочу) просто поболтать и пообщаться. Но поверьте, нам новичкам это правда, сложно. Я сейчас заходила в Ваши беседки... Вы все там уже друг друга знаете, многие даже встречались... И тут непонятно кто... Здрасте, это я! А о чем это Вы? Примите меня к себе. Ну, как-то совсем не культурно получается. Хотя может, я мало знаю про форумы? Может это нормально?
По поводу корыстных мыслей я погорячилась... Плиз! Читая сейчас Ваши темки, еще раз убедилась, что все Вы приветливы и дружелюбны (причем думала я так всегда с 2008г.), хотя есть, конечно, и гневные сообщения (и согласна с Вами, есть за что).
Еще раз огромное СПАСИБО за ВАШ теплый ответ. :flower:  Не зря так тема называется "Под крылышком у курочки". Я чувствую себя уже намного уверенее.:smile:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Поверь,здесь тебе *никто ничего не должен.* И если  хочешь получать  все на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой на шару, то эту самую шару надо сначала заработать



Пока писала оправдание, все таки не правильно поняли... Я с Вами полностью согласна.. НИКТО НИЧЕГО МНЕ НЕ ДОЛЖЕН.

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Почему же неправильно поняли?
 Если бы было наплевать, я бы пропустила твое сообщение и все...
 Вот давай сравним. Ты на Форуме фактически 2 года. А я - меньше месяца. Ощущаешь разницу?
Я только пыталась тебе сказать,что надо менять образ жизни на Форуме.
 Не только БРАТЬ.
 Но и хотя бы комментировать...
 Может быть ты меня не так поняла? Тогда извини...

----------


## ZAVCLUB

привет всем меня зовут Валентина я из крыма. примите меня пожайлуста к себе вы все здесь такие классные .как глорток свежего воздуха .Я в нашем бизнесе 15 лет веду  различные меооприятия есть свои нароботки  прочитала все темы и поняла .что хочу здесь отаться .извините за возможные ошибки комп у меня недавно я полный чайник в нем еще не знаю как правильно отправить  или ответить

----------


## KAlinchik

*ZAVCLUB*,
 Привет!
вливайся!

----------


## optimistka17

> примите меня пожайлуста к себе вы все здесь такие классные .как глорток свежего воздуха


Распологайся, Валентина. Постепенно научишья и печатать и ошибки исправлять
 Пиши побольше, печатай, совершенствуй навыки  спрашивай и делись своими наработками...
Ты 15 лет в нашем бизнесе, а я вот только вчера 15-летие отметила. Так что мы с тобой на равных.В плане опыта...

----------


## Kescha

> На самом деле, я всегда хотела (и сейчас хочу) просто поболтать и пообщаться. Но поверьте, нам новичкам это правда, сложно. Я сейчас заходила в Ваши беседки... Вы все там уже друг друга знаете, многие даже встречались... И тут непонятно кто... Здрасте, это я!



Это обычное явление и оно называется страхом.  Поверъ мне ,Наташа ,оно проходит и появляется обычная тяга к общению( если не о чем рассказать ), потихоньку начинаешъ узнавать людей, стараешься помочь ,если кто-то просит помощи.


вот ты пишешь:






> Да, я провожу свадьбы, юбилеи и по отзывам людей получается у меня очень хорошо.



Значит , о каком страхе может быть речь!




> а потом пишут и пишут...





> НО есть масса людей, которые...



к этой массе отношусь я. Советов ,конечно , не могу дать -опыта нет, а вот новому научиться здесь можно,смотря какая целъ у человека- общаться или просто только " брать ".

----------


## ZAVCLUB

> Распологайся, Валентина. Постепенно научишья и печатать и ошибки исправлять
>  Пиши побольше, печатай, совершенствуй навыки  спрашивай и делись своими наработками...
> Ты 15 лет в нашем бизнесе, а я вот только вчера 15-летие отметила. Так что мы с тобой на равных.В плане опыта...





спасибо за прием ваши кричалки мне очень нравятся только почему-то наш народ плохо ведется на такие вещи  может я их не правильно провожу

----------


## Натуля

> Значит , о каком страхе может быть речь!
> 
> .


Вы абсолютно правы, робкой, я себя назвать не могу. Я очень общительный человек. Очень люблю все новое, а особенно новые знакомства... и новых друзей. Я не страх имела ввиду... а скорее чувство неловкости перед такими знатоками своего дела. И потом, ведь действительно получается, что я читала чужие наработки, что-то перефразировала, что-то цитировала и потихоньку набиралась опыта. Вот Вы тоже пишите...

_Советов ,конечно , не могу дать -опыта нет, а вот новому научиться здесь можно,._

Вот и я училась. Сейчас уже, я смогла бы вести диалог на тему проведения торжественных мероприятий. Но тогда, год назад (когда зарегистрировалась), могла помочь только минусовками. А это как я понимаю уже другая тема и другие люди. Ну ничего, буду потихоньку осваиваться, что и как здесь можно выложить, что куда прикрепить, может и мои (теперь уже можно назвать) наработки кому пригодятся

----------


## irinka26

На пенсию по выслуге, да?
Но, чтоб заняться профессионально, надо научиться брать деньги!(ИМХО)
Оставайся,Ирин! Читай, впитывай всё, что нужно. Если что-спрашивай. Я-тут (если не в школе:biggrin:):tongue:[/QUOTE]

Да на пенсию по выслуге. Ну а деньги брать буду учиться, я так то поддаюсь дрессировке :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

*irinka26*,
 Ирин, чтоб цитатку вставить на красивом синем фоне, как в рамке, ты ее выдели сначала(как мы обычео выделяем кусок нужного текста)-ну, то, на что среагировать желаем, и...
тупо жмем на сиреневенькое словосочетание *Цитата выделенного* внизу, под фото(то есть авой, аватаркой).Тогда цитата сама и  "вскочит" в твой пост. Попробуй, коллега! :Aga:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Приветствую всех! Искала должностные инструкции,а нашла целый мир творчества. Изучаю форум. Кладезь ярких людей и идей. Захотелось перешерстить свои наработки и поделиться,кое-что уже разместила. Я работаю "официально" в культуре с 17 лет. Приехав в Ставрополь и поступив в училище  культуры поставила цель:моя профессия --мой бизнес. Свадьбы,праздники.Было все: недоверие из-за "младых" лет,"посыл" музыкантов,работа в экстримальных условиях. Но этот опыт позволил потом понять что я значу и стою. Ни разу не пожалела о выборе профессии. 15 лет работаю режиссером Дворца культуры,сейчас совмещаю это дело с руководящей должностью.Все время искала что-новое. Увлеклась проведением фестивалей. Работала много лет в отличной команде международного фестиваля в г.Сочи. Сделала ряд своих фестивалей по хореографии и "солянку" к Дню Победы на региональном уровне. А что касается сообщений о скачивании материала для работы..Могу сказать о себе. Когда мне интересна тема мероприятия и я ей "горю",то каждое слово авторское, мое. Откуда-то возникают стихи,тексты песен,интересный сюжет. А если не идет,а  программу надо сделать,в муках творчества ищешь помощь. Поэтому с радостью приму в дар мастерство  коллег и поделюсь своим!

----------


## Курица

*Марина Голик*,
 Марин,название темки "Вас только нам и не хватало!"-это обращение к тебе, поверь!!!
Располагайся -накануне светлого Праздника! И дай Бог нам всем тут долгой и безоблачной жизни на Форуме! :flower:

----------


## irinka26

,Ага я так именно и делала, а получилось как всегда.....:smile:

----------


## Казакова Анастасия

спасибо большое за то, даете возможность новичкам освоиться на форуме! Я работаю в детском саду и очень бы хотела на форуме пообщаться и узнать о своей профессии. Как можно взять музыкальный и нотный материал. очень надеюсь на вашу помощь!

----------


## notka47

> Я работаю в детском саду и очень бы хотела на форуме пообщаться


Настя, зайти в тему "Беседка-15" это форум музруков...

----------


## Курица

Уважаемые новички! Ваши наработки (вдруг постов своих не увидите, расстроитесь!))) перенесла в соответствующую темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=101

----------


## skalalaska

Здраствуйте помогите как мне зайти в раздел ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ СВАДЕБ. Очень нужно в этот раздел, готовлюсь к свадьбе. Когда захожу незнаю почему появляется вот такая информация
*skalalaska, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.* 
Я около 4х месецев не посищала сайт может что-то изменилось?????? И тагже некоторые другие темы в которые я раньше заходила и сообщения писала а сейчас нет доступа, возможно что-то с компьютером.

----------


## Курица

> Когда захожу незнаю почему появляется вот такая информация
> skalalaska, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:





> Я около 4х месецев не посищала сайт может что-то изменилось?????? И тагже некоторые другие темы в которые я раньше заходила и сообщения писала а сейчас нет доступа, возможно что-то с компьютером.


Дело не в компьютере, а в новых правилах. Некоторые темы закрыты для "неактивных" пользователей, у которых нет 50 сообщений. "Свадьба"-в их числе.
Попробуйте поискать материал о свадьбе вот тут:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621
или тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129617

----------


## irinka26

Здравствуй Курица, та у кого мы под крылышком ( ксати особое за это тебе спасибо) У меня вопрос - вот например я хочу стать профессиональной тамадой, что для этого я должна сделать конкретно. Ну например - я просыпаюсь утром, и иду в налоговую регестрирую свою фирму под названием" Предлагаем услуги...." или как?

----------


## юрик71

> Здравствуй Курица, та у кого мы под крылышком ( ксати особое за это тебе спасибо) У меня вопрос - вот например я хочу стать профессиональной тамадой, что для этого я должна сделать конкретно. Ну например - я просыпаюсь утром, и иду в налоговую регестрирую свою фирму под названием" Предлагаем услуги...." или как?


Извини, пожалуйста, а надо тебе это, серьезно? Начинать то надо не с этого! ИМХО :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Здравствуй Курица, та у кого мы под крылышком ( ксати особое за это тебе спасибо) У меня вопрос - вот например я хочу стать *профессиональной* тамадой, что для этого я должна сделать конкретно. Ну например - я просыпаюсь утром, и иду в налоговую регестрирую свою фирму под названием" Предлагаем услуги...." или как?


Или как...
Даешь объявление в местную газету. *"Веду свадьбы БЕСПЛАТНО"*
Затем нагребаешь гору заказов, после чего нагребаешь с форума гору материала.
Составляешь какой никакой сценарий. И начинаешь вести свадьбы.
И вот когда у тебя после свадьбы начнут просить визитки и благодарить...
Тогда



> и иду в налоговую регестрирую свою фирму под названием" Предлагаем услуги...." или как?


А иначе вам удачи не видать
Арбайтен геноссе, очень много арбайтен!

----------


## irinka26

Свадьбы я веду давно, и сценарии у меня есть разные. Объявление в местную газету не взяли сказали через налоговую создайте ЧП (частное предприятие), просто хотелось узнать как у вас это было...

----------


## Курица

> Объявление в местную газету не взяли сказали через налоговую создайте ЧП (частное предприятие), просто хотелось узнать как у вас это было...


Ирин, вот ТУТ  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=65740 эту тему обсуждают "заинтересованные" лица.

----------


## MAGISTRA

> хочу стать профессиональной тамадой, что для этого я должна сделать конкретно. Ну например - я просыпаюсь утром, и иду в налоговую регестрирую свою фирму под названием" Предлагаем услуги...." или как?


Всегда представляю,что такой вопрос будет звучать примерно так:" хочу стать профессиональным хирургом,космонавтом.Просыпаюсь утром.." 
Так уж получается,что проведение мероприятий - вид деятельности,в отличии от других профессий имеющий общедоступный статус. У Сердючки есть выражение "У кого есть рот - тот и поет".Только ленивый за это не берется. Профессионал - человек имеющий специальное образование(диплом),имеющий стаж в профессии,опыт работы,действующую практику,постоянно совершенствующий свое мастерство(курсы,семинары).итд. Все остальное - самодеятельность,любитель. Как-то в беседе со знакомыми озвучила мечту,что хотела бы в будущем стать косметологом и открыть салон ,на что увидела большие глаза:"У тебя нет мед. образования,мы бы тебе лично не доверились". А Праздничная индустрия - мир с открытыми воротами - и в этом мире есть место для всех.

----------


## broadcaster

> Свадьбы я веду давно, и сценарии у меня есть разные. Объявление в местную газету не взяли сказали через налоговую создайте ЧП (частное предприятие), просто хотелось узнать как у вас это было...



Итак, как это было...(может моя версия натолкнет Вас на хорошую мысль или решение). 
Проведению свадеб и корпоративных вечеринок предшествовал молодежный шоу-театр, КВН начиная со школьных лет, проведение разных концертов, брейн-рингов, работа на радио, работа МС в ночных клубах, работа арт-директором ночного клуба. Пожалуй, у многих из нас начало работы основывалось уже не на пустом месте. В этом смысле я - не исключение. 
А вот непосредственно введение в тему состоялось путем (не смейтесь!) прочтения одной хорошей книжки (Новиков: "Записки бывалого тамады"), которую я случайно нашел у подруги.
Затем я посетил свадьбу в исполнении режиссера из областного центра детско-юношеского творчества - и подумал, что я могу отработать не хуже. 
Первая практика случилась у меня летом 2006-го года, благодаря одному из праздничных агентств, куда я обратился за помощью в продвижении моей кандидатуры. Несмотря на мой неплохой сценический опыт, рисковать единственным и неповторимым для молодоженов днем мне не хотелось. Поэтому тем летом я работал в дуэте с коллегой, которая дала мне практический опыт, за что очень ей благодарен.
Следующий сезон начал сам с проведения свадьбы (бесплатно) сестре своего коллеги музыканта от Бога Виталия Кравченко. 
Анализируя свой опыт, могу посоветовать стартующим: 
1. Искать свой стиль в проведении мероприятий. Запомнитесь окружающим чем-то. Позиционируйте себя правильно. К примеру, я на то время уже успел достаточно поработать в ночных клубах. Следовательно, я продвигал клубный, молодежный стиль работы. И если кто-то спрашивал такого человека, то даже администратор кафешки, в которой я проводил когда-либо свадьбу сразу вспоминал обо мне.
2. Устанавливайте хорошие контакты с теми людьми, к которыми работаете: музыканты, артисты, администрация и персонал заведений, в которых работаете. В основном все мои стартовые заказы были из этих источников.

----------


## belli

всем привет! первый раз на форуме. я работаю с детским хореографическим коллективом.хотела бы познакомиться с коллегами.

----------


## optimistka17

> я работаю с детским хореографическим коллективом.хотела бы познакомиться с коллегами.


Привет, привет...
 Есть у нас среди ведущих те, которые работают с детскими хореографическими коллективами. Алена из Таганрога. Оксана Сенова из Магнитогорска( надеюсь, что города я не перепутала..)
Так что проходи, распологайся, читай, пиши,обживайся...

----------


## skalalaska

Здраствуйте! Дорогие новички, не бойтесь обращайтесь в эту тему, на форуме есть доброжелательные люди готовые помочь и подержать, я в их числе. 
Хочу поблагодарить за помощь и подержку *Курица* и *vikaufmann* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Разина Светлана

здравствуйте!у меня вопрос ко всем. я не тамада и не ведущая, провожу дни рождения в кругу семьи, т.е. даже еще и не зеленая :Aga: .в школе всегда была культ массовиком,в коллективе на работе (работаю медиком) праздники проводила.мне очень нравиться, когда людям хорошо и весело на празднике, а не только напились и наелись. вашу профессию очень уважаю!!! :flower:  огромный вам поклон.Вопрос а как вы стали тамадой или ведущим? как у вас все начиналось?или мне в другой теме это надо посмотреть?и еще вопрос а вы своим детям тоже праздники проводите?Мне говорят, что мне надо быть тамадой, но я то понимаю, что мне до этого ещё расти и расти, да и храбрости где взять?это же очень ответственная и тяжелая работа!!!

----------


## nanewich

*Разина Светлана*,
 Здесь как в плавании есть два пути:
-долго учишься, созреваеш, начинаеш работать(это долго и не интересно);
-тебе говорят надо, и бросают на амбразуру(и у тебя со страху всё получается). Это самое то, адреналин, состояние эйфории от того что ты сделал это и желание работать.
А тамадой себя я не называю. Я ведущий, человек который точно знает, и умеет организовать торжество. А самое главное может повести за собой людей. И сделать это так, чтобы каждый из гостей был уверен, что всё прошло так замечательно только из за того, что он участвовал в торжестве. А без этой уверенности(даже с абалденным чувством юмора) лучше сидеть за столом в качестве гостя.

----------


## irena-wedding

Привет всем!!! Я начинающая тамада, по профессии я-эстрадная вокалистка. Сейчас сижу в декрете!))) Работала в Киеве музыкантом на свадьбах,пару раз вела вечер(вроде получалось).Сейчас в Черкасской обл.хочу заняться этим професссссионально!
Подскажите:для старта нужно сделать рекламму? Обратится в свадебное агенство?

----------


## Курица

> Вопрос а как вы стали тамадой или ведущим?


Светлан, у меня было лет 10 назад точно так же:



> тебе говорят надо, и бросают на амбразуру(и у тебя со страху всё получается)


а потом уже, проведя одну-другую-третью свадьбу (тебя "передают", как эстафетную палочку, по сарафанному радио), ты вдруг понимаешь, что



> это самое то, адреналин, состояние эйфории от того что ты сделал


И вдруг однажды до тебя доходит, что ты имеешь СУПЕР-хобби-делать людей на несколько часов счастливыми,организовывая для них праздник,и тебе это нравится, доставляет удовольствие, тешит твое самолюбие, ты реализовываешь свои потаённые мечты о владении ли аудиторией или же о покорении зрителей в качестве актера...,
 а за то, что ты ловишь кайф от своей "Минуты славы", плюсом тебе еще и деньги платят...

Так было у меня...
Жду Ваших рассказов тоже, дорогие мои друзья!
Света интересну темку подняла!!!

Светлана, вот тебе за это!
[IMG]http://*********org/493589.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Isadora

здрасте! меня зовут Маша! долго-долго изучала  форум и вот созрела я ! мне 26 лет. еще в школе старшая сестра начала брать меня на вечера в качестве палочки-выручалочки  становилась взрослее а задания сложнее. закончила академию искувств во владивостоке (Я от=туда) и рванула в москву (романтика). в основном пела, частенько вела корпоративы, детские мероприятия, работала со студентами и т.д. вот только свадьбы не вела ни разу! А сейчас работаю в санатории культ-массовиком. профи себя не считаю потому ваш форум просто спасательный круг! огромное спасибо за то что вы есть!  :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## дашутка

Приветик, Маша! А я Даша! Мы с тобой прям почти одновременно созрели. Я тоже долго подпольно обитала на форуме и только сегодня решилась вылезти в люди. Я не ведущая, я-вокалистка. Но очень уж нравится ваша компания!Так хочется с вами подружится!

----------


## Isadora

> Приветик, Маша! А я Даша! Мы с тобой прям почти одновременно созрели. Я тоже долго подпольно обитала на форуме и только сегодня решилась вылезти в люди. Я не ведущая, я-вокалистка. Но очень уж нравится ваша компания!Так хочется с вами подружится!


аппетит приходит во время еды! думаю что все у нас получится!:wink: а много ли на форуме из Владивостока людей?

----------


## Курица

> а много ли на форуме из Владивостока людей?


Я знаю двух...одна из них-ты! :Aga: 
(не считая тайных агентов, или Геологов)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Isadora

> Я знаю двух...одна из них-ты!
> (не считая тайных агентов, или Геологов)))))))))))))))))


 а кто второй если не секрет?
Думаю сейчас по поводу акции ко дню защиты детей. Было бы не плохо еслибы приморье объединилось!

----------


## Кэтринкин

А я бы хотела доьавить, что без помощи коллег "немного" сложно продвигаться... Потому что, даже элементарный вопрос "сколько брать за такую-то работу?" лично меня еще заводит в тупик. Звоню знакомой-ведущей, прошу совета, получаю и со спокойной душой продолжаю свои действия. Ведь нет окрытых семинаров и курсов каких-нибудь в каждом городе, фактически, форумские встречи и когда-никогда кто-то дает семинар. Поэтому тяжко тем (как я, может), которые работают не по специальности и пытаются влиться в струю ведущих. Но опять же, все зависит от желания...ну и от человека, конечно))))))

----------


## Устюша

Всем здравствуйте!! Я новичок!! Пишу уже в пятый раз и надеюсь получится))))

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
УРА!!!!!!!!   Хочу представиться, меня зовут Устинья, но при регистрации вышло милее – Устюша. Я – работник культуры, тружусь в Городском Дворце культуры в своем небольшом сибирском городке. Здесь на форуме -  чтобы познакомиться с новыми друзьями, поделиться опытом с коллегами, а еще прогрессировать в индустрии праздника, т.к жителям моего города ой как не хватает качественного праздника. А так хочется, чтобы свадьба была волшебной, день рождение – самым любимым праздником, а корпоротивки не были чужды нашим частным компаниям)))  С удовольствием поучавствую в мозговых штурмах, поделюсь мыслями и идеями, а также прислушаюсь к советам бывалых))) в нашем ратном деле)))!!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## viki

> а много ли на форуме из Владивостока людей?


Даша,привет!Нас мало,но мы есть :Aga: ...зайди в тему "Форумчане с Дальнего Востока ",там со всеми и познакомишься ....правда, она в последнее время неактуальна стала:frown:...когда ее создавала, думала  там живее общение будет,но пока,как говорил Пушкин "народ безмолвствует".

----------


## Рыжжжуля

подскажите, а почему я не могу попасть в раздел организация работы и в его подразделы????
и буквально произошло буквально месяц назад, до этого все было нормально:(((((

----------


## Курица

> подскажите, а почему я не могу попасть в раздел организация работы и в его подразделы????
> и буквально произошло буквально месяц назад, до этого все было нормально:(((((


*Рыжжжуля*,
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127225&page=17 
Вот тут пост 254 тебе всё объяснит  (см. посты  251, 252 и ответ на них Админа- 254)
Общайся-ведь это Форум!!! :Aga: 
... а не сайт, откуда можно качать-и качать-и качать....

----------


## Котяра

> а много ли на форуме из Владивостока людей?





> Даша,привет!Нас мало,но мы есть


Привет, девчонки!
Я не из Владивостока, но сознательную жизнь прожил там, и дочка щас там живёт

----------


## tataluna

Я уже вроде не новичек, но вот темку Мы из Краснодарского края или с Кубани не встречала. Может создать?

----------


## Isadora

[QUOTE=viki;2697499]Даша,привет!Нас мало,но мы есть :Aga: ...зайди в тему "Форумчане с Дальнего Востока ",там со всеми и познакомишься ....
Дорогие мои! я не Даша , я маша:smile: :Aga:  но мы обе новички:eek:!!!
 Приморцы! даваите на "Форумчан Дальнего Востока" есть идеи по поводу 1июня!!!:wink:

----------


## w_marina

Всем- добрый день !!! Я на форуме новичок, и наработок пока, к сожалению нет. Но безумно рада, что нашла такую интересную страничку. Вспасибо всем огромное, кто делится своими идеями и вообще за поддержку. Пока только учусь всему, надеюсь, что дело сдвинется с точки, и со временем тоже смогу чем нибудь поделиться.

----------


## ШОКолад

Добрый день! Я регистрировалась в прошлом году, когда сайт был общим. Много чего взяла полезного для работы. Когда сайт разделили долго ждала, чтобы снова можно было здесь общаться. Очень всё интересно, хочется и своими идеями поделиться, и у более опытных опыт перенять!!!

----------


## Катя-тигра

Добрый день
Очень понравился ваш форум.
Меня зовут Катя. наработок своих нет. но надеюсь у вас задержаться и теперь по возможности тоже буду делиться своими наработками.
Живу на Украине. Мне 27 лет.

----------


## Курица

*ШОКолад*,
*Катя-тигра*,
[IMG]http://*********org/510561.gif[/IMG]
Сашенька,Катюша, присоединяйтесь к нашей виртуальной жизни, проходите из гостиной дальше...в комнаты(темки) Квартира у нас коммунальная, люди-всякие...:wink:В смысле-разные:biggrin:Вот такие:
[IMG]http://*********org/476782m.jpg[/IMG]
КАЖДЫЙ чего-то стоит...И вы, несмотря на то, что



> наработок своих нет


найдёте себе собеседников по духу подходящих и интересных в общениии!!!
НЕ пропадайте!
*Александра!*Имя свое напиши либо под ником, либо вставь в автоподпись. Так общаться проще!
*Екатерина*, а ты вставляй аву, чтоб мы твои глазки увидели. Если есть опасение, что самостоятельно этого не сделать, сходи сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
Там всё объяснено  супердоступно-"на пальцах"

----------


## ШОКолад

> *Александра!*Имя свое напиши либо под ником, либо вставь в автоподпись. Так общаться проще!


я не могу разобраться как это сделать. вроде с компом давно общаюсь - не найду  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
УРА!!! Получилось!!! Я молодец!!!

----------


## Курица

> Я молодец!!!


Конечно,молодец!!! :Aga:

----------


## Катя-тигра

*Курица* 
Спасибочки!

----------


## Семибратовец

Всем  доброй ночи! Меня зовут Олег. Я работник сферы образования  работаю в школе, в ДЮСШ и детском саду. А еще у меня есть хобби дарить людям радость, веду свадьбы, юбилеи, выпускные, вечера встреч, на протяжении многих лет Дед Мороз. Участник  многих игровых программ проводимых Д К«Юность» п. Семибратово Ярославской области. Им -то я  и обязан своему любимому делу, ведь многому чему они меня научили .На форуме хочу найти новых друзей, поделиться  своими идеями , а еще учиться, учиться, учиться!!!!  И есть чему!:rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes:

----------


## серпантинм

Привет всем! Осталось совсем мало времени до начала дружеской встречи в Полтаве, которая пройдет со 2 по 4 мая."Новички", если кто хочет к нам присоедениться- добро пожаловать! Только определяться надо быстро (до среды), уже заказана гостиница и кафе. Кто хочет познакомиться в реале- милости просим.Тема обсуждений: Выпускные, детские праздники, свадьба. Больше информации в разделе "Полтава собирает друзей"в Беседке. Алена

----------


## Люсиль

Подскажите, пожалуста, темы с подпиской на этом форуме -что это?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

В некоторых темах я упамянул об методичке которую разрабатывал, её тема: -" Уроки для начинающих ведущих праздничных мероприятий"
Ею уже стали интересоваться участники сайта.
Где можно её разместить (возможно ссылкой на вордовский файл, т.к. текстовой объём в обычные рамки не вписывается)?
Заранее благодарю!
С уважением - Руслан.

----------


## Курица

> " Уроки для начинающих ведущих праздничных мероприятий"
> Где можно её разместить (возможно ссылкой на вордовский файл, т.к. текстовой объём в обычные рамки не вписывается)?


Руслан, но, наверное, такая брошюрка будет интересна не только новичкам на сайте (или в деле организации праздников), но всем форумчанам?
Тем не менее - сюда заглядывают многие, поэтому -*смело* открывай темку тут, в *Ин-ку баторе*, в ней-дай ссылочку на залитый на файлообменник материал, и..."будет тебе Щастье":biggrin: А также тем, которые


> Ею уже стали интересоваться


А я, пожалуй, в этой же темке вставлю еще и ссылочку на книжку Иры-Караоке ...в которой-об этом же...правда, сперва заручусь ее на это согласием. И будет у нас еще и "методический отдел" :Aga: 

Если не умеешь открывать темку-стучи-покажу, как.

----------


## veresen

Всем привет с берегов истоков Южного Буга!:smile:
меня зовут Олег! Я совсем новичек честно говоря пока
в этом столетии мероприятий не проводил а в прошлом было но это так давно, столько воды утекло теперь надо все с нуля начинать вот пытаюсь черпать опыт метров. Перечитываю темы куда пускают:smile:.
Вот было бы хорошо(а может это наглость) на электронный адрес
получить для общего развития сценарии, интересную информацию и т.д.
Чтобы почитать почерпнуть  интересные мысли идеи.
вот мой эл.адрес.
oleroz@i.ua
если кого не затруднит отправляйте буду благодарен. :Ok:  
 :br:

----------


## swinging

> Вот было бы хорошо(а может это наглость) на электронный адрес
> получить для общего развития сценарии, интересную информацию и т.д.
> Чтобы почитать почерпнуть интересные мысли идеи.
> вот мой эл.адрес.
> oleroz@i.ua
> если кого не затруднит отправляйте буду благодарен.


Да-да, конечно, это замечательно! Мы готовы переслать Вам на Ваш почтовый ящик ВСЕ сценарии и ВСЮ интересную информацию безвоздмездно (т.е. даром). 
Но к глубочайшему нашему сожалению, по вине поставщиков, в нашем рассылочном отделении, как назло, закончилась подарочная упаковка и шёлковые ленточки для перевязывания подарочной упаковки. При поступлении вышеозначенных материалов в наш рассылочный отдел, мы тотчас отправим Вам на Ваш почтовый ящик ВСЕ сценарии и ВСЮ интересную информацию.
Пы.Сы. "Новичок" пишется через "О", а не через "Е", но раз ты из Украины тебе простительно (хотя возможно на украинском это слово тоже пишется, как и по-русски (я не в курсе), тогда не простительно)  
Пы.Пы.Сы. Шутка про получение сценариев старая, у меня на неё авторские права. По закону об охране авторских и смежных прав я привлеку тебя за плагиат к ответственности (если, конечно тебе не хватило ума зайти сюда через прокси).

----------


## Озорная

*Люсиль*,



> Подскажите, пожалуста, темы с подпиской на этом форуме -что это?



Люда, когда ты находишься в любой из тем, как в этой, например, ты можешь на неё подписаться и она будет в твоем КАБИНЕТЕ видна. Не надо рыскать по всему форуму, чтобы найти её.

А подписка оформляется так: вверху каждой страницы (под номерами листов) есть надпись ОПЦИИ ТЕМЫ. Нажимаешь и выбираешь строчку ПОДПИСАТЬСЯ НА ТЕМУ. Нажимаешь и всё. Потом в своем КАБИНЕТЕ посмотри (слева на самой верхней синей строчке любой страницы). Подписаться можно не неограниченное количество тем.

----------


## veresen

> Да-да, конечно, это замечательно! Мы готовы переслать Вам на Ваш почтовый ящик ВСЕ сценарии и ВСЮ интересную информацию безвоздмездно (т.е. даром). 
> Но к глубочайшему нашему сожалению, по вине поставщиков, в нашем рассылочном отделении, как назло, закончилась подарочная упаковка и шёлковые ленточки для перевязывания подарочной упаковки. При поступлении вышеозначенных материалов в наш рассылочный отдел, мы тотчас отправим Вам на Ваш почтовый ящик ВСЕ сценарии и ВСЮ интересную информацию.
> Пы.Сы. "Новичок" пишется через "О", а не через "Е", но раз ты из Украины тебе простительно (хотя возможно на украинском это слово тоже пишется, как и по-русски (я не в курсе), тогда не простительно)  
> Пы.Пы.Сы. Шутка про получение сценариев старая, у меня на неё авторские права. По закону об охране авторских и смежных прав я привлеку тебя за плагиат к ответственности (если, конечно тебе не хватило ума зайти сюда через прокси).


Спасибо за гостеприимство!!!!
Я честно ожидал что  будет поболее так скажем выражения гостеприимства. :Ok: 

*swinging* не претендую  я на вашу помощь и на вашу доброжелательность можно не мутить воду я больше не буду на ваши авторские права покушаться. :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, но, наверное, такая брошюрка будет интересна не только новичкам на сайте (или в деле организации праздников), но всем форумчанам?
> Тем не менее - сюда заглядывают многие, поэтому -*смело* открывай темку тут, в *Ин-ку баторе*, в ней-дай ссылочку на залитый на файлообменник материал, и..."будет тебе Щастье":biggrin: А также тем, которые
> 
> А я, пожалуй, в этой же темке вставлю еще и ссылочку на книжку Иры-Караоке ...в которой-об этом же...правда, сперва заручусь ее на это согласием. И будет у нас еще и "методический отдел"
> 
> Если не умеешь открывать темку-стучи-покажу, как.


случайно нашел способ оставлять информацию для всех.
Предупреждаю, методичка в черновом варианте, но любые ваши предложения, высказывания, будут мною учитоваться, и естественно введены как соавторы этого пособия!
собственно ссылка:
http://narod.ru/disk/20229416000/%D0...0%BC..doc.html
С уважением - Руслан.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Еще раз вам спасибо!
Вы умница, благодаря вам, есть желание снова приносить радость людям, заодно себе.
Я разместил ссылку на методичку для начинающих ведущих праздничных мероприятий.
(правда я не знаю, в какой теме участники сайта могут её найти...)

----------


## Kescha

*Озорная*,


Наташа, спасибо. :flower: Давно уже хотела спросить  об этом
да как-то всё боялась...вот спасибо Люсиль .
Ну и заодно хочу спросить,пока смелая:biggrin:, что такое опции
и с чем их едят? и "папки.редактирование папок " ?

----------


## Ильич

Я Вам тут новичка зарегил Андрей ФИНН ник Я ФИНН он добрый вы его не шугайте!

----------


## Kescha

> Я Вам тут новичка зарегил Андрей ФИНН ник Я ФИНН он добрый вы его не шугайте!



Это типа -накормитъ и спать уложить?:biggrin:kuku

----------


## swinging

> Спасибо за гостеприимство!!!!
> Я честно ожидал что будет поболее так скажем выражения гостеприимства.


Да, пожалуйста!!!!!
Сожалею, что в нашем гостепринимающем подразделении в этот нужный момент не оказалось букетов с пышными цветами (подвели поставщики), а духовой оркестр уехал на шабашку (они будут непременно строго наказаны). Приношу от лица форума Вам свои искренние извинения за гостеприимство. 



> я больше не буду на ваши авторские права покушаться.


Я непременно и очень строго прослежу за покушениями.
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Ильич

> Это типа -накормитъ и спать уложить


АГА!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Предупреждаю, методичка в черновом варианте, но любые ваши предложения, высказывания, будут мною учитоваться, и естественно введены как соавторы этого пособия!
> собственно ссылка:
> http://narod.ru/disk/20229416000/%D0...0%BC..doc.html
> С уважением - Руслан.


Я ты молодец! Я аккурат об этом же писать начал... Вот что значит идеи носятся в воздухе! Про драмотургический подход - просто в яблочко!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> АГА!
> 
> *Добавлено через 6 минут*
> 
> Я ты молодец! Я аккурат об этом же писать начал... Вот что значит идеи носятся в воздухе! Про драмотургический подход - просто в яблочко!


У творчиских людей мысли сходятся!
Может быть, благодаря общим размышлениям потихонку вывивается общая мысль!

----------


## ФИНН

Всем привет Я Финн (дрянь такая - так меня Москали дразнят). Хочу тусить на вашем сайте, что для этого надо. Очень рад видеть знакомые лица!!!! ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ С ВОЛГИ!!!!

----------


## Kescha

*swinging*,


ну ты меня насмешил:smile:....уважаю людей с юмором! :Ok: 

ну вот человека обидел...он, наверное, обиделся что




> закончилась подарочная упаковка и шёлковые ленточки для перевязывания подарочной упаковки.



я хотела предложить на тарелочке с голубой каёмочкой.
как думаешь, прошло бы?:biggrin:kuku

----------


## Анжелла

> Да, пожалуйста!!!!!
> Сожалею, что в нашем гостепринимающем подразделении в этот нужный момент не оказалось букетов с пышными цветами (подвели поставщики), а духовой оркестр уехал на шабашку (они будут непременно строго наказаны). Приношу от лица форума Вам свои искренние извинения за гостеприимство.


Саша! Я тут ПАДСТАЛОМ!:biggrin: Не хватало твоего сарказма . :Aga:

----------


## Kescha

> Всем привет Я Финн



нас уже предупредили про тебя.:smile:




> что для этого надо



" открой своё личико!" :biggrin:

----------


## Анжелла

> Всем привет Я Финн (дрянь такая - так меня Москали дразнят). Хочу тусить на вашем сайте, что для этого надо. Очень рад видеть знакомые лица!!!! ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ С ВОЛГИ!!!!


Привет!  :flower:  Вот тут нам Ильич Посоветовал тебя накормить и спать уложить.:cool:
Ну вот накормить я готова, в кулинарии знаю толк, а вот насчет спать... тут у нас все ооооооочень порЯдочные!  :Oj:  Сейчас в рЯд выстроятся и будут колыбельную петь. :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Может быть, благодаря общим размышлениям потихонку вывивается общая мысль!


Руслан! Молодец! Мне понравилось! :flower:  Только вот не думаю, что у начинающих есть возможность побывать на мероприятии кого-нибудь из ведущих. Хотя это только мои предположения!:cool:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
У нас еще где-то есть раздел. Что нужно знать начинающему тамаде? Вот туда еще можно ссылку продублировать.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129448
Вот она тема, нашла.

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Меня зовут Светлана. Я совершенно случайно вышла на ваш сайт и сожалею. что ничего не знала о вас раньше. Сегодня пишу впервые. Если что не так, извините. Мне нравится у вас, ваша поддержка друг друга, юмор. Прошу принять меня в свои ряды. Мне есть, чем поделиться,но я не знаю, как это сделать. Марина просила всех не повторяться. А материала на сайте столько, что не хватит и года,наверно, чтоб убедиться, что я не повторяюсь. Ведь вы сами говорите, что у однодумцев мысли сходятся. Посоветуйте,как быть. Спасибо.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Меня зовут Светлана. Я совершенно случайно вышла на ваш сайт и сожалею. что ничего не знала о вас раньше. Сегодня пишу впервые. Если что не так, извините. Мне нравится у вас, ваша поддержка друг друга, юмор. Прошу принять меня в свои ряды. Мне есть, чем поделиться,но я не знаю, как это сделать. Марина просила всех не повторяться. А материала на сайте столько, что не хватит и года,наверно, чтоб убедиться, что я не повторяюсь. Ведь вы сами говорите, что у однодумцев мысли сходятся. Посоветуйте,как быть. Спасибо.


Светлана!
Вы наверника мне поверите, я так же как и вы - пребываю в шоке: ТЕМ множество, колличество коментарий в каждой ТЕМЕ немеренно, и , мягко сказать, как в этом океане информации "плыть"?
Как новичек новичку, посоветую, не переживайте, приглядывайтесь, по возможности участвуйте в темах, где есть для нас доступ, их так же предостаточно!
если совсем затеряетесь - предложу руку помощи: ко мне в личку, либо на почту: shumilovbryansk@mail.ru
С уважением -Руслан.

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Светлана!
> Вы наверника мне поверите, я так же как и вы - пребываю в шоке: ТЕМ множество, колличество коментарий в каждой ТЕМЕ немеренно, и , мягко сказать, как в этом океане информации "плыть"?
> Как новичек новичку, посоветую, не переживайте, приглядывайтесь, по возможности участвуйте в темах, где есть для нас доступ, их так же предостаточно!
> если совсем затеряетесь - предложу руку помощи: ко мне в личку, либо на почту: shumilovbryansk@mail.ru
> С уважением -Руслан.


Огромное спасибо,Руслан, за поддержку! Я еще с компьютером на "Вы".Если сообщение не дойдет,значит что-то не так сделала. И с аватаром не разобралась.Ну,ничего, не боги горшки обжигают. Вам тоже удачи. Если что нужно,пишите: sveta_govorova@mail.ru

----------


## Ильич

*ФИНН*,
 Ну вот он обьявился! Еще аватар не вставил..... ну финн он и есть финн неспешный такой:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Марина просила всех не повторяться.


Как говорил Никулин Юрий <<Анекдот знаю но от тебя не слышал>> Так что пиши и услышана будешь

----------


## swinging

> Марина просила всех не повторяться.


*"Repetitio est mater studiorum"*, что в переводе с латинского означает "Повторение мать учения" (это сказала не Марина, но тоже не глупый человек).

Удачи!

----------


## veresen

Очень вам благодарен.
Жаль что  все не слава богу у вас с поставщиками.
Да ладно я не обиделся да и чего обижаться.
Я прекрасно понимаю Ваши благие намерения.:smile:

Вот подскажите я вроде не ламер в компьютере немного шарю
а вот так и не нарыл как написать личное сообщение. :Oj: 

*swinging*  Извините Александр а подПодольщина если не секрет это где???:confused:

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Все извените за беспокойство нарыл как в личку писать!!!:smile:

----------


## Гвиола

> а подПодольщина если не секрет это где???


да какой же секрет? В России!
А поставщикам мы поставим на вид, сделаем нарекание,заставим *Kescha*, намыть блюдечко с голубой каёмочкой и всё предоставим в лучшем виде,только шнурки погладим. Неудобно как-то с не глаженными-то...Надеюсь,у Вас хватит терпения подождать?!

----------


## swinging

> Очень вам благодарен.
> Жаль что все не слава богу у вас с поставщиками.
> Да ладно я не обиделся да и чего обижаться.
> Я прекрасно понимаю Ваши благие намерения.


Это правильно. Намерения самые благие, а вот поставщики в последнее время, действительно, обнаглели, наверное на них сильно действует мировой кризис или они срывают поставки всвязи с извержением исландского вулкана Эйяфьятлайокудль.  



> Вот подскажите я вроде не ламер в компьютере


Ламеров в компьютере не бывает, в компьютере бывают лузеры, а ламеры бывают на форумах. Поясняю значение этого "звания".
Цитата:
"Ламер (пионер) 
Бездарность и посредственность – основные характеристики Ламера, но даже они не в состоянии полностью описать тупость этого персонажа.
Ни одно его высказывание не содежит и толики понимания обсуждаемой темы. Его выражения не содержат ни юмора, ни искорки, ни капли мудрости, но это не останавливает его от активного участия в обсуждении.
Он даже не достаточно неприятен, чтобы честно заработать бан на форуме.
Ламер, в обычном понимании, очень слабый воин, но даже самый доблестный боец не в состоянии выдержать долгое общение с таким оппонентом." (С)

Про Л.С. ты уже нашёл, по-этому объяснять резона не вижу.



> swinging Извините Александр а подПодольщина если не секрет это где???


Извиняться не за что и это не секрет. подПодольшина - это местность в окрестностях подмосковного города Подольск. Складываем 1+1. Получаем Подольск - Подмосковье, Москва - Подподольщина. Ларчик открывается просто.
 :Ha: 
Пы.Сы. Правильно делаешь, что не обижаешься. Прикинь, если бы ты написАл Юрию Михайловичу Антонову письмо следующего содержания:
"Уважаемый Ю.М., я лет двадцать назад пописывал песенки и сейчас хочу этим заняться вновь. Не могли бы Вы прислать мне на мой почтовый ящик ВСЕ Ваши альбомы (включая неизданные "из загашника") в формате Wav, а так же партитуру и табулатуру к ним".
Представляешь куда и на сколько послал бы тебя мэтр? 
Так, что по сравнению с ним тебе был оказан ОЧЕНЬ радушный приём, за что особая благодарность нашему гостепринимающему подразделению.
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Kescha

*Гвиола*,

*swinging*,




*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> нарыл как в личку писать!!!




ну всё,ребята, держитесь...:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Светлана!
> Вы наверника мне поверите, я так же как и вы - пребываю в шоке





> если совсем затеряетесь - предложу руку помощи: ко мне в личку, либо на почту: shumilovbryansk@mail.ru
> С уважением -Руслан.





> Огромное спасибо,Руслан, за поддержку!





> Вам тоже удачи. Если что нужно,пишите: sveta_govorova@mail.ru


*Бодренько так* (_голосом Ларисы Гузеевой_):
Только что у нас с вами на глазах сложилась пара.  :Oj: 
И очень хочется верить, что когда-нибудь они скажут друг другу:"Давай...

встретимся в реале и замутим общий проект Ин-ку...":biggrin:

(шучу-шучу-шучу)))))))))))))))

----------


## Kescha

*Svetlana tamada*,

*swinging*,









> Мне есть, чем поделиться,но я не знаю, как это сделать.


Светлана, приветствую тебя! :flower: 
Только без паники...:smile:Действительно материала на сайте много
и глаза разбегаются, :wink:и незнаешь с чего начать,а времени тоже 
не хватает.Это,  или через это, каждый прошёл.
Но надо с чего-то начать!Начни с раздела "Поддержка форума" с темки
"Сетевой этикет ", там есть много темок где найдёшь ответы на свои вопросы.

Ну а если есть чем поделиться просим в гости в тему::smile:
"собственные наработки вновь пришедших..."

Всю правду о себе можешь рассказатъ в теме : " Кто мы ? ":biggrin:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> И с аватаром не разобралась.




с ним и другими премудростями разобраться в теме:
" А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы".

Так что ,Светлана, удачи ,терпения и не пропадай на долго. :Oj:

----------


## swinging

> *swinging,*


Спасибо за тёплый приём на вашем доброжелательном форуме от нас новичков. Особо хочется отметить сильно доброжелательное отношение к нам новичкам.
Огромное большое спасибо гостепринимающему подразделению от нас, от неопёрых новичков. Мы (новички) постараемся не посрамить и оправдать оказанное высокое доверие старожилов, и обязуемся повышать и улучшать свои (новичковые) показатели. Если же мы (новички) нарушим это наше (новичковское)торжественное обещания, то пускай нас (новичков) постигнет суровое (и строгое) поощрение всех старожилов этого прекрасного и гостеприимного форума!!! 
:biggrin:

Удачи!

----------


## Kescha

*swinging*,

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Ну не-з-наю как это получилось...kuku:biggrin:
наверное потусторонние силы вмешались  :Aga: !( хотела написать Руслан Шумилов ).

Слушай, Александр, да ты  целую клятву написал.





> Спасибо за тёплый приём


Я здесь посовещалась сама с собой и подумала -а почему бы и нет( в смысле приветствовать тебя! )...:wink:
когда ты пришёл на форум меня ещё там не было( и я не смогла тебя поприветствовать ).
Сейчас я просто наверстала упущенное! :Ok: 
А ты что против?:mad:

----------


## veresen

> ну всё,ребята, держитесь...:biggrin:


Да в общем я не агрессор!!!:smile:
Но держаться надо всегда!!!:smile:

----------


## Kescha

> Да в общем я не агрессор!!!





ну ,если шутки понимаешь тогда наш человек.    :smile::wink:

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Если же мы (новички) нарушим это наше (новичковское)торжественное обещания, то пускай нас (новичков) постигнет суровое (и строгое) поощрение всех старожилов этого прекрасного и гостеприимного форума!!! 
> :biggrin:
> Удачи!


Как бывшая старшая пионервожатая, поднимаю руку в салюте и торжественно обещаю! Спасибо!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> *Бодренько так* (_голосом Ларисы Гузеевой_):
> Только что у нас с вами на глазах сложилась пара.


Браво! Руслан, нас уже "свели"! "Запомните эту дату навеки, да будет священной она..." Придется соответствовать.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> *Svetlana tamada*,
>  Светлана, приветствую тебя!
> Только без паники...:smile:
> Ну а если есть чем поделиться просим в гости в тему::smile:
> "собственные наработки вновь пришедших..."


Спасибо! А где находятся "собственные наработки вновь пришедших"?

----------


## Курица

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=112
ЭТО- ответ на вопрос Светланы



> где находятся "собственные наработки вновь пришедших"?

----------


## veresen

> да какой же секрет? В России!


Наталья я так спросил потому что есть такой нюанс.
Я из города Хмельницкий это Украина а наш край это Хмельницкая и Винницкая область называется Подольский край.
у нас даже бывший территориальный  центр называется
Каменец-Подольский.:smile:
Поэтому был такой вопрос:rolleyes:

----------


## KAlinchik

*ФИНН*,
 Андрей, я так рада тебя видеть! подвинься ближе к монитору- я тебя поцемаю!:rolleyes:
Девчоночки, к нам тааааакой мужчина присоеденился- закачаешься!он, когда аву  себе сделает- вы меня поймете!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*veresen*,
 ну что, Олег, привет, земляк!:wink:

----------


## Ильич

> Девчоночки, к нам тааааакой мужчина присоеденился- закачаешься!он, когда аву себе сделает- вы меня поймете!


Смотрите вот он Волгарь ФИНН

----------


## Озорная

> Ну и заодно хочу спросить,пока смелая, что такое опции
> и с чем их едят? и "папки.редактирование папок " ?


Лен, ОПЦИИ - это список возможностей получить дополнительные удобства (или НЕудобства :smile:). Нажми строку ОПЦИИ в своем КАБИНЕТЕ и посмотри, что для тебя приемлемо, а что нет. Сними или поставь галочки. И обязательно нажми на СОХРАНИТЬ ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ внизу страницы.

РЕДАКТИРОВАНИЕ ПАПОК - это возможность сохранять личные сообщения с форума в отдельные папки, когда твой ящик переполняется от интенсивного общения, например:smile:

----------


## Kescha

*Озорная*,


Спасибо ,Наташа. :flower: 
Сходила-посмотрела...более-менее понятно.:rolleyes:
Не стала ничего менять в опциях,и место ещё есть для л.с .

----------


## olga2505

Всем здравствуйте!  Не  смогла отправить ЛС, поэтому отпишусь здесь! Курочка большое спасибо за помощь!!!!
По поводу  того что здесь уже много чего есть,  и новичкам страшно "повториться",  я отписываюсь в тех темах, которые уже смогла перечитать, в моей копилке в основном  поздравления от персонажей и переделанные песни! Пошла делиться!

----------


## veresen

*KAlinchik*

Привет Алина!!! Очень приятно!:smile:

----------


## зажигалочкана

всем большой привет! не мог бы кто-нибудь подсказать где новечки общаются по теме свадьбы .буду очень вам благодарна!!!

----------


## Колос Алла

Здравствуйте!
Спасибо за тёплый приём!
Пока я учусь пользоваться сайтом...
Чтобы не повторять материал-пока листаю страницы!

----------


## Ильич

> всем большой привет! не мог бы кто-нибудь подсказать где новечки общаются по теме свадьбы .буду очень вам благодарна!!!


В основном здесь

----------


## Гвиола

> Смотрите вот он Волгарь ФИНН


И моя "печать" на нём. Принимаем на форум всех,кого я отпечатала! Ура,товарищи! В нашем полку прибыло.

----------


## Lusi75

Здравствуйте, так уж получилось , пишу и здесь , не знаю может быть надо в одном разделе писать и общаться, сегодня я решилась и  жду поддрежки форумчан.,  я написала о себе в поодержке форума "о нас" поэтому  подскажите как правильно вести общение на форуме  и как увидеть ответили ли тебе ?

----------


## KAlinchik

> как увидеть ответили ли тебе ?


мы тебя увидели и тебе отвечаем:wink:
как тебя зовут?

----------


## Lusi75

Алина спасибо за отзывчивость, я Людмила, это первый мой форум, и очень хотелось бы побольше времени уделять ему, но не всегда получается , вот сейчас выпускные скоро ,хочется что -то новенькое придумать, мы с дочей(Леночке16 лет) сделали смс на свадьбу для молодожен от Равшана из Нашей Раши, (у нее сленг Равшана очень хорошо получается в произношении) ,, думаю, что на выпускной можно и миниатюру или сценку легкую придумать-например связать это с профессией для выпускников., ведь не все могут быть директорами и менеджерами кому то придется работать и на производстве и строительстве и т.д.  Вообще идея сыроватая есть и песни в исполнении Равшана. Как сделаем с дочей обязательно выложку на форум

----------


## Lusi75

СМС от Равшана


Пириуэт маладаженама!!!

Это Равшана Вам записькэмэ отправиль хотель!!!!

Паздрафить вас с праздикама хотеляма 

Желаемана любфи , детишкамана и шпили-вили, ой, сэкаса!!!!

Ваши друзья и родные просили НАСА сделать ремонт в 

вашей квартиремана, зафтра приедема, ждитемана НАСА!!!!

Вы спокойнама едите в мядовый месяса и не о щем не 

волноваетеся , все будет типа попа, ой типа топа!!!!

Ну фсе мы побежалимана на поезда,

 а то не успеема в вама приехать из Душанбэ!

Еще раз с праздикамана Нащальника!!!!

Не забывайте делать шпили –вили , а то детишкоф не будет!!!

Ваша Равшанама и ее Джамшютамана.

Смску читаю естественно с разрешения молодых , подводка такова прошу из гостей позвонить на сотовый молодым, и говорю что молодые просят вслух зачитать эксклюзивное поздравление от самых известных гастробайтеров страны. Можно закончить тостом -Анекдотом про них же, смотрю всегда на компанию

----------


## Lusi75

Анекдот -если кому интересно напишу

----------


## Курица

> не знаю может быть надо в одном разделе писать и общаться


*Lusi75*,
 ПРИВЕТ!!! Очень хорошо, что решилась общаться-втянешься-поймешь, что это интересно.
Нет, писать можно в разных разделах, где тебя "пускают"(вход в иные из разделов-при получении определенного количества постов(сообщений)...

Почитай (попиши :Aga: ) здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621 
и здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131413&page=19 
Раз рифмуешь - почитай эту темку: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=93477

И- не робей! А анекдот-пиши, конечно-"Дорога ложка к обеду!" -СМСка +анекдом-уже кому понравиться-блок:wink:

----------


## Курица

*Ин-ку баторская библиотечка*! *Методическая литература для начинающих:*




> *методичка* в черновом варианте, но любые ваши предложения, высказывания, будут мною учитоваться, и естественно введены как соавторы этого пособия!
> собственно ссылка:
> http://narod.ru/disk/20229416000/%D0...0%BC..doc.html
> С уважением - Руслан.


А я вот *опять*(для новичков) выставляю -
С РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ АВТОРА Ирины Севастьяновой,г.Харьков
(творческий псевдоним-Арина Донская)-ссылочку на ее брошюру _"Сам себе тамада,ИЛИ Курс молодого бойца"._ 
Кому интересно-скачать *ТУТ*:
http://files.mail.ru/Y4MT0C

----------


## optimistka17

> я Людмила, это первый мой форум, и очень хотелось бы побольше времени уделять ему, но не всегда получается ,


 Привет, Тезка. Форум первый и дай Бог, последний, так как поверь- он- ЛУЧШИЙ.
 А от Добра Добра не ищут.
 Не тушуйся, не стесняйся. Смело заходи в любую тему, которая тебе доступна и вступай в разговор. 
Не обижайся на критику. Народ у нас порой выстказывается резко. Но в глубине души у нас здесь все добрые, мягкие и пушистые...

----------


## Анюта Влади

> Разина Светлана
> Вопрос а как вы стали тамадой или ведущим?


Здравствуйте, дорогие мои друзья! Я в теме «Кто мы» уже писала о себе, поэтому повторяться не буду. 




> Жду Ваших рассказов тоже, дорогие мои друзья!
> Света интересну темку подняла!!!


Действительно, интересная тема. Лично мне такой вопрос задают все, уже на протяжении года. Дело в том, что мне всего 22 года. А я уже несколько лет провожу свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративные вечера, работаю снегурочкой на новый год. Сама создала круг творческих, открытых, жизнерадостных людей вокруг себя, с которыми вместе работаем: фотограф, видео- оператор,  ди - джей, парикмахер, визажист, водители авто для свадебного кортежа.   
Ведущие в нашем небольшом городе, в основном, все женщины, и все за 35…Поэтому все знакомые, друзья и малознакомые люди спешат задать мне вопрос: «А как ты стала тамадой?:eek:...Не страшно?» В ответ, я весело улыбаясь, говорю::smile: «Решила стать. Вот и стала». 
Всё началось ещё лет с 15, почти все праздники в школе проводила я(торжественную часть), наверное, выбирали меня из-за голоса, он у меня почти как у Инны-ёжика. Тогда я всем уверенно заявляла, что я буду тамадой(хотя мало представляла, что такое- быть тамадой ).В ответ все улыбались, и забывали…У нас, в посёлке, где я жила, тогда ещё проводили свадьбы без ведущих.  
Честно говоря, сама в это не верила, но почему-то всем об этом рассказывала. Закончила школу, поступила учиться на профессию, далекую от творческой, пошла работать. И вот в 18 лет меня одна очень хорошая знакомая женщина попросила провести  юбилей её мужа, небольшой человек на 30-35.Я в ответ: «Я не умею.У меня нет опыта…» Но, женщина чётко решила, что проводить буду я. 
Это был шок!До юбилея оставалось пара недель. В силу обстоятельств, я работала без выходных, приезжала в  10-ом часу вечера домой и до трёх ночи составляла сценарий, не было ни компьютера,ни интернета,  ни творческих знакомых, лишь одна книга с какими-то конкурс амии.А в 7 утра снова на работу:frown:.
Вот наступил волнующий день!:eek: Как сейчас помню, как тряслись мои колени, как дрожал голос, хаотичные мысли в голове – что, как говорить, как расставить гостей на торжественную встречу именинника… Работала с проводным микрофоном, музыку ставила тоже сама. 
Позже с этого же юбилея женщина пригласила меня на свой юбилей. Затем кто-то пригласил на свою свадьбу. И всё за какой- то месяц! 




> nanewich
> тебе говорят надо, и бросают на амбразуру(и у тебя со страху всё получается)


Придумывала ,составляла, писала вручную, учила сценарии в прямом смысле по ночам, спала по паре часов в сутки.
Теперь стало чуть проще, появился мой, хоть и небольшой, и не всегда положительный, но опыт! Случаются и бессонные ночи, и слёзы на глазах, и дрожь в коленях, но это всё за стеной моей комнаты. Теперь у меня ещё и такой замечательный форум:smile:, где столько волшебных людей, созвучных моему сердцу! :flower:  Так что голову выше, улыбку шире, сердце и душу нараспашку, с микрофоном в руках, говорю «Здравствуйте, меня зовут Анюта…!И я вас всех Люблю!!! »  :Oj:

----------


## Ильич

> А я вот опять(для новичков) выставляю -
> С РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ АВТОРА Ирины Севастьяновой,г.Харьков
> (творческий псевдоним-Арина Донская)-ссылочку на ее брошюру "Сам себе тамада,ИЛИ Курс молодого бойца". 
> Кому интересно-скачать ТУТ:
> http://files.mail.ru/Y4MT0C


Сорри...
Почитал.....
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Пока живут на свете такие учителя, мы без работы не останемся :biggrin:
ИМХО

----------


## Люба Беликова

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! У вас очень здорово! Долгое время занималась проведением праздников, а сейчас, конечно же, к счастью, сижу дома с маленькой дочкой! По работе очень скучаю. Ваш замечательный форум даёт удивительную возможность не расслабляться и чувствовать себя в атмосфере праздника. Спасибо вам огромное!

----------


## Ингуша

> мы с дочей(Леночке16 лет) сделали смс на свадьбу для молодожен от Равшана из Нашей Раши, (у нее сленг Равшана очень хорошо получается в произношении)


Странно,ведь смс с таким текстом уже давно гуляет просторами инета.....Или вы его уже где то выставляли?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

ПРИВЕТСТВУЮ!
У меня карьера ведущего началась так:
Когда учился в училище культуры, я учился на баяниста. И на третьем курсе обучения (поступал на второй курс), приглашали играть на свадьбах, юбилеях и т.д.
И после училища подрабатывал так же. И конечно же видал разных ТАМАДов, меня всегда удивляла их профессия, почти всё мне в их работе казалось непонятным!
Мне приходилось не раз проводить массовые праздники, развлекательные программы, естественно писать к этим мероприятиям сценарии ( я закончил училище не только в качестве баяниста, но и масовиком затейником), и всё равно была непонятна суть проведения свадьбы...
Но однажды, я присутствовал на свадьбе, где в качестве тамады был парень ( до этого я видал исключительно только женщин ведущих). Тогда для Брянска, мужчина тамада РЕДКОСТЬ!
Этого ведущего звали Олег (фамилию вспомню чуть позже).
Вы мне не поверите, только в его великолепном проведении свадьбы, мне стала понятна суть проведения любого праздничного мероприятия!
В течении года я играл на баяне на свадьбах, и анализировал работу ведущих: их плюсы, их минусы, и конечно сравнивал с Олегом!
И на одной свадьбе, где меня пригласили играть, молодожены за два дня до мероприятия попросили эту свдьбу провести, так как, тамада заболела! Я пытался отмахаться, но они мне говорили, что я видел как проводятся свадьбы, а другую тамаду уже не смогут найти.
Скажу, что принял это предложение без особого рвения, просто надо спасать ситуацию. "Глядя" на Олега (и других ведущих), подготовил подробный сценарий, реквизит, и поехал с своей аппаратурой на свадьбу.
Молодожены приехали раньше на час (благо у меня всё было готово), сами молодые и все пары были разруганы меж собой, и весь приехавший кортеж был изрядно пьян.
"Вот это начало!!!!!!!!!!!" - сам себе я тогда подумал. Но когда после второго тоста молодожены захотели танцевать, мне пришлось свой сценарий сложить и забыть, так как всё с самого начала было далеко не так, как я представлял!..
Но в итоге всем было весело, молодоженыи пары помирились, гости были довольны!
И мне стало понятно, что я могу быть тамадой, так как в нестандартной ситуации первый блин небыл комом.
Вот так я стал ведущим свадеб.
Но привычка анализировать ( что получилось?, почему? и как? и что не получилось? почему и как?) у меня так и осталась, и почти все мои коллеги мене будут солидарны, что совершенствованию в этом искустве нет предела!
Удачи всем! С уважением - Руслан.

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Сообщение от Руслан Шумилов
> методичка в черновом варианте, но любые ваши предложения, высказывания, будут мною учитоваться, и естественно введены как соавторы этого пособия!
> собственно ссылка:
> http://narod.ru/disk/20229416000/%D0...0%BC..doc.html
> С уважением - Руслан.


Руслан! Я пыталась зайти по ссылке, не получилось. Пишет:"Не существует". Как быть?

----------


## Alina85

Привет всем! Давно уже заглядываю на Ваш форум. И не только на страничку ведущих, для меня находка раздел для муз. руководителей. Спасибо!
А ведущей праздников давно мечтаю стать. Но никак не могу преодолеть сомнение "а вдруг заказчику не понравится?" А работать пробовала: вела свадьбу брата, снегурочкой на НГ уже 4 года. Главное, условия все есть: своя аппаратура, и даже муж - музыкант! 
Дорогие форумчане, помогите справится с нерешительностью! )))))

----------


## Lusi75

Я очень искренне извеняюсь, за сообщение с анектодом, раскаиваюсь, не подумавши сделала, я понимаю, что виновата, обидеть не кого не хотела, ПРОСТИТЕ если сможете.

----------


## Озорная

*Alina85*,




> Давно уже заглядываю на Ваш форум.





> Дорогие форумчане, помогите справится с нерешительностью! )))))


Алина, привет!  :flower: 
Ты не заглядывай на форум, а активно общайся. Начни с темы КТО МЫ? Расскажи о себе, аватарочку вставь, задавай вопросы - ответы обязательно получишь :Aga: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=267

И обязательно посети Ин-КУ батор, всем новичкам там очень тепло и уютно под крылышком у нашей Танюши Курочки. :Ok:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131259&page=15

Удачи тебе! И смелее в бой!:biggrin:

----------


## Lusi75

Действительно мне здесь не место, сначала надо думать потом писать, ИСКРЕННЕ каюсь перед вами всеми дорогие форумчане и перед богом, прошу прощения стоя на коленях, и даже не надеюсь на последнее слово перед смертью, так мне и надо, справедлив гнев Ильича, крышу точно у меня сорвало,  столько лет мне, а ума нет, да и опыта видно тоже жизненного, спасибо огромное, что носом ткнули , никогда в жизни себе этого не прощу. Еще раз прошу ИСКРЕННЕ ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ У ВСЕХ!!! (Ей богу без задней мысли было написано).

----------


## Озорная

*Lusi75*,

Люда, лично я верю, что твоё раскаяние и извинения искренни. Не отчаивайся, ты приобрела ещё немного жизненного опыта, которого, как ты считаешь, тебе не хватает. И с форума уходить не надо, повинную голову меч не сечет! Ты - молодец, что нашла в себе силы на публичное признание своей ошибки! 

Удачи тебе! :flower:

----------


## Lusi75

Наташенька, СПАСИБО Вам , а то я думала что я уже умерла....

----------


## Lusi75

Я себя так казню , что физически боль чувствую... как я могла...

----------


## optimistka17

*Lusi75* !Успокойся.:biggrin:
 Признала свою ошибку, покаялась,- молодец, что хватило решимости. Но не истязай себя дальше. Не изверги же кругом на Форуме. 
 Попрекать тебя надеюсь впредь никто не будет.
 Общайся, пиши,работай и все будет хорошо.... :flower:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан! Я пыталась зайти по ссылке, не получилось. Пишет:"Не существует". Как быть?


Просто она никем не скачивалась, и её удалили...
Могу по электронке прислать.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Привет всем! Давно уже заглядываю на Ваш форум. И не только на страничку ведущих, для меня находка раздел для муз. руководителей. Спасибо!
> А ведущей праздников давно мечтаю стать. Но никак не могу преодолеть сомнение "а вдруг заказчику не понравится?" А работать пробовала: вела свадьбу брата, снегурочкой на НГ уже 4 года. Главное, условия все есть: своя аппаратура, и даже муж - музыкант! 
> Дорогие форумчане, помогите справится с нерешительностью! )))))


Вы мне возможно не поверите, но я перед каждой свадьбой испытываю мондраж, меня постоянно терзают сомнения, хтя свадьбы веду уже 12 лет! Но как только приезжают молодожены, моя неуверенность и волнение мгновенно исчезают.
Думаю, что ваши сомнения - это тот козырь, который никогда вам не дасть оставаться на достигнутом! Сомневайтесь себе наздоровье! И "берите быка за рога", действуйте, думаю, что у вас всё получиться!
А мы вам поможем!
С уважением - Руслан.

----------


## swinging

> Просто она никем не скачивалась, и её удалили...
> Могу по электронке прислать.


Не вводи народ в заблуждение. Всё там на месте.

*Методичка начинающим..doc* 

Удачи!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

[QUOTE=swinging;2722882]Не вводи народ в заблуждение. Всё там на месте.

Странно, но я тоже скачать сам себе не смог...
Спасибо за ваше сообщение!

----------


## Ильич

> Вы мне возможно не поверите, но я перед каждой свадьбой испытываю мондраж, меня постоянно терзают сомнения, хтя свадьбы веду уже 12 лет! Но как только приезжают молодожены, моя неуверенность и волнение мгновенно исчезают.


У меня это на 6-ой год прошло..

----------


## Mazaykina

> Еще раз прошу ИСКРЕННЕ ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ У ВСЕХ!!!


Люда, каждый человек имеет право ошибаться, очень важно- осознать свою ошибку, а еще сложнее- ИЗВИНИТЬСЯ. За это Респект!  :Ok:  (думаю, будет целесообразно удалить коментарии на тот пост и забыть как страшный сон).

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> Просто она никем не скачивалась, и её удалили...
> Могу по электронке прислать.


Спасибо! sveta.govorova@gmail.com

----------


## Lusi75

Спасибо всем форумчанам и ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо Мариночке! :smile::smile::smile: :flower:  Вы самые понимающие и очень добрые , со всех сил буду стараться оправдать ваши ожидания. :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мила

*Руслан Шумилов*,
 с большим интересом прочитала Ваш труд для начинающих ведущих)спасибо!точные фомулировки,всё самое нужное.
Мне в переговорах с клиентами очень помогает мой немалый опыт в продажах,масса литературы по технике продаж и тренинги.Но ведь многие не имеют такого опыта и Ваши советы  очень к стати!

----------


## Ильич

> Мне в переговорах с клиентами очень помогает мой немалый опыт в продажах,масса литературы по технике продаж и тренинги.Но ведь многие не имеют такого опыта и Ваши советы очень к стати!


Главное что бы товар был высокого качества.

----------


## irinka26

Всем привет!!! Наконец-то я в инете. почти два месяца была без связи, комп сломался, пока ремонт потом оказалась ремонту не подлежит. Но все что не делается. делается к лучшему, теперь у меня новый комп и Я НА СВОЕМ ЛЮБИМОМ ФОРУМЕ!!!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Главное что бы товар был высокого качества-Согласна с Ильичом на все 100% !!!

----------


## Eliana

Всем привет на этом замечательном форуме, вот уже почти месяц здесь, но всё ещё несмогла всё прочитать, столько всего много...Просто прикланяюсъ перед людьми у которых через столько лет работы ведущими, силы неистекают,  а наоборот всё больше энергии и идей, постоянно что-то новенькое......Желаю вам всем удачи и творческого успеха)) :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Vredinka

всем привет а я тут уже с декабря,и не могу никак нарадоваться тому что нахожусь в кругу таких творческих людей,желаю всем творческого подъёма и удачи в этом не лёгком труде:smile:

----------


## lena_kirsh

Здравствуйте всем! Я не могу сказать, что я тамада начинающая, но что мне еще учиться и учиться  - это точно! Пока плохо тут у вас ориентируюсь, но очень хочу разобраться, надеюсь на вашу помощь. Заранее спасибо:smile:

----------


## Ингуша

Ребята, я надеюсь в этой темке можно не только представиться ,но и поделиться хоть небольшим ,но опытом, а также спросить совета? 
Хочу спросить. Вот например на свадьбу я делаю "мысли вслух", беря за основу историю знакомства молодых...т.е.не реальную,конечно,а шуточную.... т.е. не просто ,что думает эта дама, а этот мужчина, а логическая цепочка.....
А вот на юбилей никак не могу сообразить,какую можно обыграть историю о юбиляре "мыслями вслух"? Буду рада любым идеям.Спасибо!

----------


## Ингуша

Хотела еще поинтересоваться...Не секрет,что всем не угодишь....Если возникает такая ситуация, что вы замечаете недовольное лицо, или слышите какие то колкости,и т.д....как вы на это реагируете? У меня опыт малюсенький.........вот на последней свадьбе попались две "тетеньки" от которых,благодаря тонкому слуху, услышала "таманда" .....и т.д.(извинились на второй день)....но в тот момент настроение было испорченно мгновенно....  огромным усилием воли я вернула на лицо улыбку, и внушила себе,что молодые и остальные гости не должны страдать,если вдруг я сейчас начну "играть" в хорошее настроение....Нужно работать от души! Как вы справляетесь в подобных ситуациях?

----------


## девочка Женя

Добрый день (вечер, ночь, утро) ! Я совсем уж новенькая - всего пару часов на месте, поэтому не судите строго! Сидела долго в кустах и нагло так слизывала все интересное (чего просто морееееееееееее)! Но захотелось самой пообщаться! И посоветоваться! По диплому (технический вуз) и профессии я очень далека от творчества. Хотя в каждом деле оно так или иначе есть наверное... но работу свою ,скажем так, не очень люблю - хожу как многие - работать надо (в настоящее время я ревизор, до этого лет 8 работала бухгалтером).Радовало одно - проведение всех праздников в коллективе - мое. Не совсем последняя у меня и должность в городе, но........душа хотела другого и нагло так об этом просила. И находясь во втором декретном отпуске допросилась таки...вывела в "люди". Юбилей где я уже как ведущая...скоро (дай Бог) свадьба... Боюсь, руки трясутся, голос дрожит.... Люди, а есть еще такие туточки, кто бросил (ну или совмещает) такие "серьезные" организации, а? Хочется поддержи! (в плане "получится" или все таки сидеть и не "мыркать", копаясь в своих бумагах. Жду, надеюсь...и слизываю еще!kuku

----------


## LUSHA

Я тоже из "кустов"

----------


## LUSHA

Про реакцию на разного рода отзывы: всем не угодишь как не старайся. В конце концов тамада не сто долларов, чтобы всем нравиться. Когда я слышу, что нибудь не приятное от гостей, то мягко подкалываю их в микрофон. И им не обидно и мое самолюбие удовлетворено, главное не переступить грань.

----------


## Акварелька

Доброго времени суток! я новичок, но очень надеюсь подружиться с вами!

----------


## Ингуша

Девчонки,мальчишки!Давайте вылазить из кустов! Давайте перестанем стесняться, и будем делиться хоть небольшим,но опытом!Конечно иногда бывает,что стыдно задать какой то вопрос,потому как для опытных ведущих, он покажется просто .....глупостью. Но опыт приходит со временем.И эта тема именно для новичков. А наши, уважаемые от всей души, профессионалы обязательно нам помогут. Потому что на форуме сотни,если не тысячи, добрых и отзывчивых душ.Выходите!Ведь мало только слизать материал, есть много тонкостей в работе ведущих, которым нам еще учиться и учиться...... А учиться нам нужно - общаясь,делясь,и естественно спрашивая......

----------


## Ингуша

*девочка Женя*,
Если душа просит- значит надо....значит твое!!!

----------


## девочка Женя

Спасибо большое, Ингуша! А учится надо, да не просто, а как Ленин говорил..... После первого опыта скажу, даже если ты и знаешь, как на бумажке (ты же учил), то совсем не факт, что кроме тебя это еще кто-то услышит. Вот самое главное, наверное, что тебя услышали и захотели пойти и все делать... КАК? Опыт.. :Oj:

----------


## Eralashka

> Добрый день (вечер, ночь, утро) ! Я совсем уж новенькая - всего пару часов на месте, поэтому не судите строго! Сидела долго в кустах и нагло так слизывала все интересное (чего просто морееееееееееее)! Но захотелось самой пообщаться! И посоветоваться! По диплому (технический вуз) и профессии я очень далека от творчества. Хотя в каждом деле оно так или иначе есть наверное... но работу свою ,скажем так, не очень люблю - хожу как многие - работать надо (в настоящее время я ревизор, до этого лет 8 работала бухгалтером).Радовало одно - проведение всех праздников в коллективе - мое. Не совсем последняя у меня и должность в городе, но........душа хотела другого и нагло так об этом просила. И находясь во втором декретном отпуске допросилась таки...вывела в "люди". Юбилей где я уже как ведущая...скоро (дай Бог) свадьба... Боюсь, руки трясутся, голос дрожит.... Люди, а есть еще такие туточки, кто бросил (ну или совмещает) такие "серьезные" организации, а? Хочется поддержи! (в плане "получится" или все таки сидеть и не "мыркать", копаясь в своих бумагах. Жду, надеюсь...и слизываю еще!kuku


Привет! :smile: Я так же когда-то надеялась, что когда-нибудь - в декретном отпуске я поменяю свою деятельность с бухгалтерской на творческую, Бог дал это случилось раньше! Сейчас я ушла полностью в это. 
К своей первой свадьбе я готовилась 2 месяца, каждый день, каждый час и практически каждую минуту, эта идея захватила меня целиком и полностью, и даже сейчас спустя год и 2 месяца и проведении нескольких десятков свадеб я оглядываюсь и вижу что уже тогда уровень был взят, и до сих пор я использую тот первый опыт как основу.
Сейчас, конечно, набиты шишки и голос уверенней, но еще учиться и учиться, и это общение с коллегами неоценимый дар. 
Спасибо Вам всем что вы есть! :flower:

----------


## Natashaku

> Привет! :smile: Я
> К своей первой свадьбе я готовилась 2 месяца, каждый день, каждый час и практически каждую минуту, эта идея захватила меня целиком и полностью, и даже сейчас спустя год и 2 месяца и проведении нескольких десятков свадеб я оглядываюсь и вижу что уже тогда уровень был взят, и до сих пор я использую тот первый опыт как основу.
> Сейчас, конечно, набиты шишки и голос уверенней, но еще учиться и учиться, и это общение с коллегами неоценимый дар. 
> Спасибо Вам всем что вы есть!


Все то же могу сказать, но учиться никогда не поздно.

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> .Если возникает такая ситуация, что вы замечаете недовольное лицо, или слышите какие то колкости,и т.д....как вы на это реагируете?


Не моя вина, что репутация ведущих "подмочена" теми "коллегами", которые идут на банкеты,как на "халтуру". Поэтому давно ни на кого не обижаюсь. А если и случается ситуация, как у тебя, не реагирую, а потом принимаю извинения. Люди видят, кто как работает. И если вначале они ошиблись и невольно обидели вас, то увидев в вас профессионала,обязательно пойдут на попятную.

----------


## Ингуша

Спасибо,девочки! Все "мотаю на ус".

----------


## Svetlana tamada

Уважаемая *Курочка*! Дорогие коллеги! Сочиняю стихотворные строки к слайд-шоу об истории знакомства молодых. К кому обратиться за помощью, в какой раздел? Я хоть и сижу на форуме сутками,но еще не везде побывала. Такую историю я делаю впервые.Никак не выкладываеся начало.Помогите! Спасибо!:frown:

----------


## цветок

> Уважаемая Курочка! Дорогие коллеги! Сочиняю стихотворные строки к слайд-шоу об истории знакомства молодых. К кому обратиться за помощью, в какой раздел? Я хоть и сижу на форуме сутками,но еще не везде побывала. Такую историю я делаю впервые.Никак не выкладываеся начало.Помогите! Спасибо!


Обратись к Танюшке-Колесо или поищи на форуме она выкладывала начало и конец,но где-не помню.

----------


## алина владимировна

я тоже новичок, много полезного и нужного нашла на вашем сайте - спасибо большое, как появится доступ к выкладыванию материала буду тоже делится тем, что имею

----------


## ddeva

Я новичок. Посмотрела 1 экран и последний данной теме и поняла, что мне здесь делать нечего: ни инструкций, ни полезных каталогов тем (с чего начать, где хитовые темы, где самые "вкусные" и тд). Название топика с содержанием, имхо, не соотносится. Вычитывать середину - не буду, времени жалко

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> и поняла, что мне здесь делать нечего: ни инструкций, ни полезных каталогов тем (с чего начать, где хитовые темы, где самые "вкусные" и тд).


Сам пан, сам хозяин. Только зачем же начинать с упреков? Внесите конструктивные предложения. Вам только "спасибо" скажут. Народная мудрость гласит: "Без труда, не вытащить рыбку из труда".

----------


## KAlinchik

> Вычитывать середину - не буду, времени жалко


мне тоже жалко времени с такими потребителями, как Вы, общаться...

----------


## ПУХОВА

> Посмотрела 1 экран и последний данной теме и поняла, что мне здесь делать нечего: ни инструкций, ни полезных каталогов тем


Вот и хорошо. Если сразу не интересно, жаль времени- значит Новичок во многом.
И не ведущая, организатор праздников.Творческому человеку ой как сложно всё по полочкам, по списочку, по каталогам фасовать информациюЗдесь общение, обсуждение, дом с  беседами,встречами.А гости-приходят и уходят.....:smile:Или вообще проходят мимо:biggrin:

----------


## Ингуша

> Я новичок. Посмотрела 1 экран и последний данной теме и поняла, что мне здесь делать нечего: ни инструкций, ни полезных каталогов тем (с чего начать, где хитовые темы, где самые "вкусные" и тд). Название топика с содержанием, имхо, не соотносится. Вычитывать середину - не буду, времени жалко__________________


Я просто в шоке! Такого отзыва на форуме ни разу не читала...... 
Инструкции...... :Jopa: 
Милая,иди купи себе пылесос......:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Я новичок. Посмотрела 1 экран и последний данной теме и поняла, что мне здесь делать нечего: ни инструкций, ни полезных каталогов тем (с чего начать, где хитовые темы, где самые "вкусные" и тд). Название топика с содержанием, имхо, не соотносится. Вычитывать середину - не буду, времени жалко


Правильно! Чо время даром тратить!

----------


## Ильич

> А вот на юбилей никак не могу сообразить,какую можно обыграть историю о юбиляре "мыслями вслух"? Буду рада любым идеям.Спасибо!


Биография юбиляра родился учился женился карьера дети ... где  то так

----------


## Ингуша

> Биография юбиляра родился учился женился карьера дети ... где  то так


Спасибо,Ильич! Хоть юбилей уже провела...но примерно так и сделала.... Благо,что у друзей,дала себе возможность повольничать....все в шуточной форме... смеху было!!!! Да и компания - то,что надо!!!

----------


## юрик71

*ddeva*,
it-серфер (под ником), гребла бы себе мимо!

(в подписи) гео(лог)России!:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я новичок. Посмотрела 1 экран и последний данной теме и поняла, что мне здесь делать нечего: ни инструкций, ни полезных каталогов тем (с чего начать, где хитовые темы, где самые "вкусные" и тд). Название топика с содержанием, имхо, не соотносится. Вычитывать середину - не буду, времени жалко


Есл бы не посмотрела другие ваши сообщения на форуме- удалила бы сразу аккаунт. Но, раз уж вы сюда зашли и ляпнули не по делу, а в других разделах нашли себе место, то я просто объясню: за 3.5 года написано тут слишком много, чтобы прочесть за 1 месяц, поэтому каждый выбирает СВОЮ комнату в этом большом доме. Как я понимаю- к ведущим вы никакого отношения не имеете, вот и не стОит здесь выставлять свой негатив. А если вам и в других разделах также скучно - то никто за руку вас тут не держит. Интернет большой...

----------


## Dju

> и поняла, что мне здесь делать нечего


Домохозяйке скучно стало! Дом2 включите или Малахова.....
Мне не интересно на проф ресурсе электриков, им интересно это знать? Развернулась - и ушла.
Если каждый, случайно заглянувший сюда, будет отписываться, что ему тут делать нечего, памяти ресурса не хватит. Неинтересно - вон Бог, а вон порог!
Каждый находит то, что ищет!

----------


## Гвиола

ребята,ну что вы на новичка напали?! Человек пришел с мешком,с кайлом и лопатой,а вы...
 Дорогая *ddeva*, Обращайтесь смело ко мне,я вам расскажу, где у нас  что зарыто. В обмен я многого не прошу,только адрес,где вы прячете ключ,и место где храните драгоценности и деньги.

----------


## lencom2007

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! я рада приветствовать всех талантливых и отзывчивых, творческих людей, знаю о нашем сайте недавненько, но из-зи нездоровья моей доченьки захожу не часто, даже подумыавла совсем забросить свое любимое дело. Я Карлсон по натуре и фактуре.., провожу свадьбы и все, за что платят.Но посмотрев и почитав все что здесь происходит решила работать дальше и прошу Вас вот о чем. дело в том что мне нужно провести свадьбу, христианскую, в протестанской церкви , естественно без алкоголя, и как ,и что я себе смутно представляю . пожалуйста, откликнитесь все кто может мне помочь.

----------


## optimistka17

> пожалуйста, откликнитесь все кто может мне помочь.


Размести свою просьбу на *Доске объявлений* "Ищу, прошу, помогите!" там быстрее помощь получишь.... А здесь- немного не по теме...

----------


## irina74

Я вам скинул на вашу почту.
Но ссылку на скачивание методички можно найти в теме нашего сайта "Если ты новичек - зайди сюда" и ссылка конкретно этой страницы:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?p=2706611
С уважением - Русла



большое вам спасибо. много полезной информации. :Ok:

----------


## Гвиола

*lencom2007*,
 а в чем проблема? В вере или в отсутствии алкоголя? Мы все можем помочь,если знать в чем КОНКРЕТНО нужна помощь.

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Я новичок,  у вас тут так интересно,  взяла на выходные отчет делать дома, но немогу с форума вылезти уже сижу несколько часов. Столько много интресной информации. Спасибо люди добрые что делитесь с нами. Опыта у меня не так уж много, но дело это нравится.  Спасибо вам огромное!!! :flower:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! ...и прошу Вас вот о чем. дело в том что мне нужно провести свадьбу, христианскую, в протестанской церкви , естественно без алкоголя, и как ,и что я себе смутно представляю . пожалуйста, откликнитесь все кто может мне помочь.


Вопрос не совсем понятный: провести свадебный банкет или от сватоства до третьего дня свадьбы от начала до финала?
В любом случае отсутствие алкоголя не проблема - пожелания молодоженам от гостей остаются (тост), если в алкогольной сваедбе тост завершается дружным "звоном" рюмок (к примеру), то в вашем случае можно использовать аплодисменты.
Нет практически разницы между алкогольной свадьбой и безалкогольной.
С уважением - Руслан.




> Хотела еще поинтересоваться...Не секрет,что всем не угодишь....Если возникает такая ситуация, что вы замечаете недовольное лицо, или слышите какие то колкости,и т.д....как вы на это реагируете? ... на последней свадьбе попались две "тетеньки" от которых,благодаря тонкому слуху, услышала "таманда" .....и т.д.(извинились на второй день)....но в тот момент настроение было испорченно мгновенно....  огромным усилием воли я вернула на лицо улыбку, и внушила себе,что молодые и остальные гости не должны страдать,если вдруг я сейчас начну "играть" в хорошее настроение.... Как вы справляетесь в подобных ситуациях?


Первым делом старайтесь не реагировать, если слишком "заходят" далеко - отшутитесь. Но как только предоставиться вохможность - похвалите их в присутствии гостей за что нибудь! Они станут вашими друзьями на весь банкет!
Далее, чтоб легше было "не реагировать" на подобные выпады - представьте себе их на минуту голыми (когда я был новичком - мне это помогало).
Но главное - старайтесь не провоцировать такие колкости: к примеру, держитесь спокойней, уверенней.
Ну и главное - в семье не без уродов, помните об этом.
Надеюсь мои советы вам помогут.

----------


## nickolka-parovoz

Здравствуйте. дорогие друзья! Спасибо огромное за этот тёплый, уютный , светлый, а для многих родной форум. Форум *Друзей Окрылённых Мечтой.*  - источник вдохновения для меня. БЛАГОдарю за ГОСТЯприимство! С уважением, Николай. :Ok: [/I]

----------


## Svisha

Я тоже в своем роде новичок, так получилось что нужно было новогодний корпоратив на работе организовать, чтобы не было обычной пьянкой. Никому дела не было до этого, пришлось взять в свои руки.
К своему счастью нашла данный форум. Очень долго сидела на нем для поиска интересного, выбирала. В результате получился очень приличный сценарий для праздника. Неизбитые конкурсы, стихи с юмором, кричалки и т.д. Сказать что народ был в шоке- это ничего не сказать, т.к. все шли именно на пьянку а попали на праздник.
Так что *огромная благодарность форумчанам*, которые здесь выкладывают свои наработки ,идеи и т.д.
Я к сожалению даже и не могу ничем особым поделиться, хотя и хочется. Может по мере приобретения опыта (на работе уже намекнули по поводу конкурсов ко дню пожарной службы, тк работаем в этой сфере), что-то и сама буду нарабатывать.

----------


## salis

Здравствуйте мои дорогие форумчане! Многих знаю и благодарю за вашу помощь! Три года не могла активизироваться.Большой загруз везде и 0 в компьютере!Так что прощайте!Постараюсь быть полезной.Всем моё с кисточкой! :br: 

р.s.неужели дойдёт?
salis

----------


## Курица

> Так что прощайте!


:eek:
Здрааааааааааааааастье! Токо-токо поздоровалась впервые за  три года, и-прощайте????:biggrin:



> р.s.неужели дойдёт?
> salis


Дойдёт? До нас то...дойдЁЁЁЁЁТ...как до утки...на третьи сутки!:smile:
Пиши, всё всегда доходит!!!

----------


## optimistka17

> Так что прощайте!Постараюсь быть полезной.


Не вяжется это как-то... И прощайте и быть полезной...
Неужели тебя кто-то обидел, что ты так стремительно уходишь?

----------


## Подмосковочка

*salis*,
 Значицца так: глубоко вздохнула и...... снова  к нам!!  Все откинь в сторону и..."Приходите в НАШ дом, наши двери открыты....."-это я уже пою))))

----------


## Екатерина Александрова

Спасибо вам, дорогие завсегдатаи этого чудесного форума. Спасибо за опыт и обучение. Очень приятно, что такие щедрые люди живут на этом форуме. Желаю всем удачи, и себе тоже, конечно))) :wink::smile: :Ok:

----------


## YuliaG

Приветик. Я зашла случайно - у начальницы был юбилей, искала материал, по ссылке попала к вам. Спасибо огромное - столько нужного нашла. Профессионально проведением праздников не занимаюсь, но все равно интересно. Жалко, еще не совсем хорошо ориентируюсь.(((

----------


## alenat

Оля ! Идея супер! Сама пою частушки , но как-то не приходило на ум как это можно обыграть. Обязательно воплощу идею в жизнь. Кстати , хотелось бы фотки увидеть.

----------


## alenat

Здравствуйте форумчане! С большой радостью открыла для себя этот форум когда готовилась проводить юбилей. 
За деньги работать ведущей праздников стала недавно, но опыт ведения не малый. Начала вести и организовывать сначала свои дни рождения, когда мне было лет 12, на а потом школьные мероприятия, корпоротивы на работе, праздники у друзей. Буду делиться своими заготовками, форум замечательный , есть что и для себя почерпнуть

----------


## natali2ko

Всем здравствуйте! Действительно, очень полезный - в плане информативности, и приятный - в плане общения форум! Рада, что случайно, во второй раз  сюда забрела!  Теперь при первой же возможности - бегу к Вам! Даже можно сказать не бегу а живу на нем .Пока только читаю   и пока я всё перечитаю пройдёт ещё время, потому что у вас здесь столько всего, что нужно время. Хочу поделиться одной соей, наработкой то есть конкурсом. (может где-то здесь и есть этот конкурс вы уж простите пока на него не на толкнулась) «Танцевальный конкурс сидя  » Реквизит стулья по количеству игроков (стулья стоят в одну линию). Вызываю три пары М+Ж  прошу их расположится парами на стулья и объясняю условия. Условия : нужно  станцевать  парой под ту мелодию что звучит (а в нарезке у меня  и танго и рокин –рол и вальс и цыганочка и.т.д) Определяет какая пара лучшая зрители.  
[IMG]http://*********ru/1482323m.jpg[/IMG]
Если, где-то,  "накосячу",  по неопытности или незнанию  вы уж не сильно не  пинайте  меня  ладно.
 Подскажите. Хочу рассказать смешной  случай, который приключился со мной, в самом начале, только вот пока не знаю в какой тематике лучше это  сделать.

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите. Хочу рассказать смешной  случай, который приключился со мной, в самом начале, только вот пока не знаю в какой тематике лучше это  сделать.


Можно ТУТ рассказать http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129552&page=70

----------


## Ингуша

Ребятки,провела сегодня свадьбу...И вот какой возник вопрос.Молодые на свадьбе поругались.Невесту на медленный танец пригласил гость,она не отказала....жених психонул......Идет танцевальный блок,они надулись,сидят по разным углам.Гости пляшут,играют со мной в игры..... Должна ли я,как тамада,влазить в их скандалы,пытаться примирить,и т.д.?Как нужно было правильно поступить? Я не рискнула,там были их родители...если они не посчитали нужным вмешиваться....то и я  не рискнула.....Помирились,конечно,минут через 30. Но я уже дома,а все еще сомневаюсь....

----------


## Кудряшкина

Если рассуждать логично, то вроде бы надо молодых помирить, но есть такая пословица

*Никогда не встревай между мужем и женой, между человеком и богом*

Я несколько раз убеждалась, что это абсолютная правда. Молодые помирятся, а ты будешь виноватой. Если у родителей хватило мудрости не лезть, то нам и подавно не надо вмешиваться. Конечно свадьбу вести в такое настрое тяжело, но для того чтобы этого не случилось (хотя тоже без гарантии) лучше заранее поговорить и убедить, чтобы не выносили сор из избы в первый день семейной жизни,  ведь свадьба один раз в жизни( в идеале) и немало было потрачено сил и денег, чтобы все выглядело красиво и достойно.

----------


## irinka26

Люди скажите скоко денюжков брать за вечер. Мне за юбилей заплатили 2 тыщи я и не знаю много это или мало?????:frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Курица

> Люди скажите скоко денюжков брать за вечер. Мне за юбилей заплатили 2 тыщи я и не знаю много это или мало?????


 Всё очень индивидуально...зависит и от региона, и от  уровня ведения...а знакомого тамады-то у Вас,Ирин, в вашем городе, что,неу ни одного, чтоб спросить, типа "СКОКО вешать в граммах"???:biggrin:
По-моему, на первы раз, за первый юбилей, если раньше вела бесплатно-самое то-на шашлычок на природе хватит...
Лиха беда начало. :Aga:

----------


## irinka26

Да не мы не в городе живем мы деревенские, на всю округу я одна тамада, и как правило все друзья все знакомые. Начинают спрашивать сколько заплатить не знаю как цену назвать... этот мне воду помогал проводить... этот дрова распилил...:rolleyes: Вот и получается, что юбилеев то я провела много, а оплатили один. Вот теперь сижу репу чешу а че больше не спросила... :biggrin:

----------


## salis

irinka26

1.Сколько часов вы работаете.
2.Вы одна ведёте или с музыкантом.
3.Сколько человек на празднике.
4.Где происходит застолье в ресторане или в шатре/ дома/ на озере.
5.Сидите за столом с гостями или нет.
6.В ваших условиях можно брать натурой (огород вспахать, пшеницей для курей и т. д.) половину цены
7.Средние зарплаты у вас, вообщем смотрите по людям.:wink:
8.Предварительно говорите с вашими "односельчанами" ,что вы готовитесь к празднику это работа, а не просто "посидишь с нами чё там".

----------


## Ингуша

*salis*,



> 3.Сколько человек на празднике.
> 4.Где происходит застолье в ресторане или в шатре/ дома/ на озере.
> 5.Сидите за столом с гостями или нет.


У нас на оплату эти три пункта не влияют.....Особенно пятый. Это что же ,если сел за стол покушать,то нужно из зарплаты высчитать питание?
Может в городах по другому,да и в странах....Но у нас, на Украине,по селам,за стол зовут всегда .....А если мы за много километров от дома,да и ночевать остаемся,так как есть еще второй день свадьбы,то отказываться кушать из соображений этики?.......
Часто читаю,что девочки -ведущие на форуме отказываются категорически от "перекуса". Но если у нас свадьба начинается в 13.00,а заканчивается в 00.00 (как минимум),то сложновато без еды.....

----------


## irinka26

> irinka26
> 
> 1.Сколько часов вы работаете.
> 2.Вы одна ведёте или с музыкантом.
> 3.Сколько человек на празднике.
> 4.Где происходит застолье в ресторане или в шатре/ дома/ на озере.
> 5.Сидите за столом с гостями или нет.
> 6.В ваших условиях можно брать натурой (огород вспахать, пшеницей для курей и т. д.) половину цены
> 7.Средние зарплаты у вас, вообщем смотрите по людям.:wink:
> 8.Предварительно говорите с вашими "односельчанами" ,что вы готовитесь к празднику это работа, а не просто "посидишь с нами чё там".


Спасибо большое, возьму себе это на вооружение при оговаривании оплаты, прям все по пунктам, спасибо.

----------


## Ильич

> Да не мы не в городе живем мы деревенские, на всю округу я одна тамада, и как правило все друзья все знакомые. Начинают спрашивать сколько заплатить не знаю как цену назвать... этот мне воду помогал проводить... этот дрова распилил... Вот и получается, что юбилеев то я провела много, а оплатили один. Вот теперь сижу репу чешу а че больше не спросила...


Базовая цена у тебя есть. Теперь нужно нащупать сколько ты реально стоишь в своем регионе. От мероприятия к мероприятию поднимай цену с шагом 500 руб. как только начнут отказываться вот она и есть твоя цена.

----------


## lumarus

Я Новичек зовут меня Людмила. Спасибо всем вам дорогии форумчани за полезные совет, ссылки, за то что делетись с нами  с такой полезной информацией, уже больше недели просижываю до 3-4 ночи, и все читаю читаю не могу оторваться.

----------


## paterka

Даже не знаю кто я новичек или нет, на сайте не первый год за это время провела свадьбу брату , юбилей тети и бабушки , вот очередь дошла еще до одного братишки (свадьбу вести) гости с нашей стороны уже все видели не знаю чем удивить  :Tu:

----------


## blizzardy

Привет! я из Минска! На вашем форуме недавно, но мне у вас очень нравится. Спасибо за все. Я в этом деле не профессионал, я толко учусь, но провела уже несколько юбилеев и одну маленькую ситцевую свадебку. Ваш форум просто затягивает и многому учит. Еще раз - всем огромное спасибо!

----------


## optimistka17

> уже больше недели просижываю до 3-4 ночи, и все читаю читаю не могу оторваться.


Поздравляю с нашим общим диагнозом-* форумомания*...:smile: Ты заболела Форумоми это уже неизлечимо... :Ok: 


> на сайте не первый год


 да уж по дате регистрации видно... очередной геолог... А как понадобилось, так тут как тут...



> не знаю чем удивить





> Ваш форум просто затягивает и многому учит. Еще раз - всем огромное спасибо!


Вливайся. А как только чему -то научишься, не уходи в подполье. Ты же понимаешь, что любят тех, кто хочет учиться , а не сидеть сторонним наблюдателям или копателем...

----------


## Fomkina

> Вливайся. А как только чему -то научишься, не уходи в подполье


Людмила-молодец!лучше и не скажешь!Согласна с тобой на 200%

----------


## СаньКА83

Приветствую всех самых талантливых из талантливых! ОООООООчень рада знакомству с вами! Здесь разговор зашел про "копателей" и "геологов", как не стыдно это признавать, но наверное отнесу себя к этой категории. Даже не помню в каком году нашла ваш сайт, столько прочитала информации, но вот только сейчас решилась ВЛИТЬСЯ в ваши ряды (открыться),поделиться тем, что накопилось! Сама не знаю почему так долго оставалась в тени?!:wink: наверное потому, что ужасно боюсь критики. Но смотрю, здесь все приветливые, отзывчивые, надеюсь на поддержку и понимание.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> Даже не помню в каком году нашла* ваш* сайт,


Очень хочется, чтоб в следующем сообщении ты уже писал,- *наш* сайт!

----------


## СаньКА83

Спасибо за поддержку! С великим удовольствием буду продолжать бороздить просторы НАШЕГО сайта! 
И еще, полное моё имя - Александра! :Ok: 
Пишите: cherenkova-aleks@mail.ru, если что!

----------


## СаньКА83

люди добрые, подскажите, вообще, кто сталкивался с таким делом (мне лично не понятным) для чего на вадьбе варуют бутылки у молодых? Мне кажется кража невесты, туфли, свадебного свидетельства, да еще и выкуп мест молодоженов уже предостаточно, а тут еще и ЭТО.

----------


## Михалыч.

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги!Вот и до моей деревни дошел интернет и это здорово.Когда я пришел впервые на работу,а это было в 1976 году,то в ДК была одна потрепанная гармошка и больше ничего.Думал ли я тогда,что пройдёт некоторое время и мой Дом Культуры будет иметь мощную профессиональную аппаратуру,музыкальные инструменты,комплекты различных костюмов и т. д. и тем более интернет,который дал огромную помощь в работе,общении,обмене опытом.И в данный момент я хочу через наш сайт,сайт культработников, обратиться с просьбой,а может лучше с объявлением.Выпускники Белгородского Культпросвет училища 1976 года,оркестровое отделение,в следующем году будет 35 лет,как мы закончили училище,давайте соберёмся  вместе в Белгородском институте культуры 2 июля 2011 года. Связь через Селихова Николая и Трухачёву Раису. nikolai.selihov@yandex.ru

----------


## MC_Pasha

Зашел. Откликнулся на приглашение....

----------


## Ильич

> для чего на вадьбе варуют бутылки у молодых?


Бутылки эт называется БЫКИ, воруют что бы получить выкуп. Обычай с кубани.

----------


## Ильич

> Спасибо за поддержку! С великим удовольствием буду продолжать бороздить просторы НАШЕГО сайта! 
> И еще, полное моё имя - Александра!


Ето не сайт, ето ФОРУМ то бишь место где говорят.

----------


## Ильич

> Но смотрю, здесь все приветливые, отзывчивые, надеюсь на поддержку и понимание.


С приветливыми  приветливые :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## МАКСИМКАА

я поня что мое шествие начнется именно с этого раздела
тогда в перед

кстати на фото это я кого интересуют ходулисты давай обсудим

----------


## Курица

ВСЕМ првет- и старожилам, и появившимся за время моего отсутствия (отдыха на Чёрном-ПРЕЧёрном море в Одессе :Oj: ) новичкам!!!
Ну, что я вам хочу сказать?

[IMG]http://*********org/715970.jpg[/IMG]

Если ответ отрицательный-СРОЧНО за билетами-далеко -далеко от дома, где никто звонками не достаёт, где забываешь, какое сегодня число, день недели, сколько времени, в конце концов!!!

*Только отдохнувший* имеет право на звание Человека (это я перефразировала Блоковское "только влюблённый...и т.д.), потому что после отпуска и соображаешь лучше и быстрее, и ...жить хочется! Поверьте мне, старой Водоплававшей ))))))Курице!!!
ПО ВСЕМ соскучилась-времени нет-два юбилея на носу и...скоро -в понед.-на работу...

----------


## Люба Беликова

> и...скоро -в понед.-на работу...


 Ааааа.... И мне в понедельник на работу.... Кончается отпуск....

----------


## Rem-Olya

Всем отдохнувшим-к труду вдохновенья,
Кто не успел отдохнуть- лишь терпенья,
Пусть Вам работа несет наслажденье!
Всем форумчанам от нас поздравленье! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
(от тех,кому не повезло с морем и отдыхом)
_____________________________________________________________________
Музыка способна на все, тамада-на все остальное!
В теме" Кто мы ?"№3595
Rem-Olya@mail.ru
0661202033
0971204001 
0936181514

----------


## tatka17

> Только отдохнувший имеет право на звание Человека


Мне пока приходится только мечтать об этом гордом звании "ЧЕЛОВЕК". Иногда даже кажется, что фраза:" Покой нам  только снится" могла бы быть девизом моей жизни:rolleyes:

----------


## СаньКА83

*Только отдохнувший* имеет право на звание Человека (это я перефразировала Блоковское "только влюблённый...и т.д.), потому что после отпуска и соображаешь лучше и быстрее, и ...жить хочется! Поверьте мне, старой Водоплававшей ))))))Курице!!!
ПО ВСЕМ соскучилась-времени нет-два юбилея на носу и...скоро -в понед.-на работу...[/QUOTE]

Полностью согласна! В "отдохнувшей" голове - свежие мысли! :Aga: 
Ой, как же я Вам завидую (белой завистью))))))))))))))))

----------


## Курица

*СаньКА83*,*tatka17*,
...а ты знаешь-всё еще будет,
свежий ветер еще подует...
Знаете такую песню? :Aga:  Только надо твёрдо верить в это!!!

*СаньКА83*
А пока-бегом в темку *А как?* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
там научишься, как цитировать правильно, и не только этому!!!!
Цитирую Оптимистку(из той темки):
*Как выделить цитату?*
В понравившемся сообщении проводим мышкой по тексту. И видим, что она окрашивается синим цветом.
Затем делаем щелчек по фразе Цитата выделенного Она находится слева на автарке.(Не путать с правой фразой "Цитата")
Выделенная тобой фраза автоматически перескакивает в текст нового сообщения, которое ты хочешь написать...

Удачи тебе у нас на Форуме! :flower:

----------


## СаньКА83

> Удачи тебе у нас на Форуме!


Вот это ДААААААА! Спасибо, все элементарно и просто!
Думаю из меня выйдет неплохая ученица?!
Надеюсь, на сотрудничество, точнее на поУчительство.
Опыт у меня скромненький, но за плечами имеется,  и постоянно кажется, что у меня плохо получается. Даже не знаю как быть? Вот как только появляется свободная суббота, сразу в голове куча мыслей по этому поводу (почему нет заказа, наверное уже меня не рекомендуют), короче накручиваю себе всего всего. И как с этим жить?

----------


## Курица

> Вот как только появляется свободная суббота, сразу в голове куча мыслей по этому поводу (почему нет заказа, наверное уже меня не рекомендуют), короче накручиваю себе всего всего. И как с этим жить?


Просто не накручивай себя, не уподобляйся вот этой Мурлыке за стеклом:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1624742.gif[/IMG]

а в свободные субботы читай Форум и выбирай те веСЧи, что близки твоему стилю ведения, адаптируй их под себя,ДОдумывай, и...
произойдёт чудо!
Ты станешь одной из востребованных ведущих Моск. обл. Не веришь? А я тебе это ГАРАНТирую!! С Форумом же мы-сила!
 Кстати, откуда ты именно? У нас есть* Вета* из МО, она старожил Форума и просто замечательный человек, вам обязательно надо познакомиться! :Aga:

----------


## СаньКА83

Я из Орехово-Зуевского района. Очень хочу познакомиться и у вас у всех УЧИТЬСЯ УЧИТЬСЯ И ЕЩЕ РАЗ УЧИТЬСЯ! :Aga:

----------


## Timur Yakshimbetov

Привет всем!! 
Я так понял тут все новички, скажите пожалуйста сколько нужно в среднем шаров на проведение одной свадьбы

----------


## optimistka17

> Я из Орехово-Зуевского района


Там рядышком есть Ирочка Бафф.Советую познакомиться.

----------


## Dju

> Привет всем!! 
> Я так понял тут все новички, скажите пожалуйста сколько нужно в среднем шаров на проведение одной свадьбы


Привет Тимур! А сам-то ты понял свой вопрос? :wink: Тебе с какой целью? Летать? Дышать? Взрывать? kuku

----------


## Нюра

Привет, всем! Какой замечательный форум! Рада влиться в ваш коллективчик!

----------


## Курица

> Рада влиться в ваш коллективчик!


Только тебя нам и не хватало!!!! :Aga: 
Ань много, а вот Нюра-одна!
Это тебе  :flower: 
Располагайся, расссказывай-откуда, что делаешь? Надолго ли к нам?

----------


## Нюра

Я из города Тихвина, Лен.обл.
Да вот тамадю тоже понемножку 7 лет уже, а вас только нашла! Так приятно столько единомышленников увидеть, людей понимающих всё это сумасшествие!
Надеюсь что дружба будет долгой!!! Если не выгоните поселюсь тута!!!
Спаисбочки за тёплый приём!
Пока что разбираюсь как тут у Вас и что, так что могу и ступить по первости!

----------


## Rem-Olya

> Я из Орехово-Зуевского района. Очень хочу познакомиться и у вас у всех УЧИТЬСЯ УЧИТЬСЯ И ЕЩЕ РАЗ УЧИТЬСЯ


 :Ok:  :Aga: 
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Музыка способна на все, тамада-на все остальное!
Пост в разделе 'Кто мы?' №3595
0661202033
0971204001
0931681514

----------


## тапочка74

Привет всем!!!! Я тоже новичок в деле ведения праздничных мероприятий, но мне это так нравиться.... После того как нашла этот сайт я воспряла духом, я поняла, что с такими прекрасными людьми которые *живут* на этом сайте, я станут настоящим специалистом в своем деле.Дело в том, что я с маленького городка, поэтому если что не получится, тебя сразу *сьедят*А я хочу учиться и развиваться, хоть мне уже 35. Все сидела в кустах и боялась показать нос. Еще раз спасибо большое друзья- учителя!!!!

----------


## СаньКА83

Вот гуляю по форуму, знакомлюсь с пользователями, вникаю во все происходящее, только не пойму, почему некоторые темы закрыты :Tu: ? и очень бы хотелось узнать, что нужно сделать, как получить золотой ключик от заколдованной кладовой?
Что самое обидное, когда щелкаешь мышкой на такие "закрытые" темы сразу выдается такого рода информация: что я - страшный "злодей" и "хочу все испортить или даже украсть":frown:
Как же завоевать доверие?:rolleyes:

----------


## Orleana

> Как же завоевать доверие?:rolleyes:


Такая же история. :frown: Видимо по истечении испытательного срока, как я поняла это месяц, администрация оценит все наши действия, и вынесет свой окончательный вердикт!!

----------


## Курица

> только не пойму, почему некоторые темы закрыты





> Видимо по истечении испытательного срока, как я поняла это месяц, администрация оценит все наши действия, и вынесет свой окончательный вердикт!!


*СаньКА83*,
*Orleana*,
уважаемые новички, если бы вы были внимательными, то прочли бы на гл. странице объяснение этому факту, а именно:
_По многочисленным просьбам активных форумчан некоторые разделы теперь закрыты для незарегистрированных и новых пользователей, а также тех, кто не активен на форуме. Каждый, кто пройдет испытательный срок, а именно в течение месяца окунется в форумское общение и напишет несколько десятков сообщений, поймет- ДЛЯ ЧЕГО существует форум.  
_
Из Библии (церковно-славянский текст). В Евангелии от Матфея (гл. 7, ст. 7—8) сказано (рус. пер.): «Просите, и дано будет вам; ищите, и найдете; стучите, и отворят вам; ибо всякий просящий получает, и ищущий находит, и стучащему отворят».

То же самое говорится и в Евангелии от Луки (гл. 11, ст. 9): «И Я скажу вам: просите, и дано будет вам; ищите, и найдете; стучите, и отворят вам».

Часто эти слова Иисуса цитируются на церковно-славянском языке: «Ищите, и обрящете, толцыте, и отверзется» (ищите, и найдете; стучите, и вам откроют).
*
В данной конкретной ситуации*: добивайтесь своего, ваше упорство будет вознаграждено. :Aga:

----------


## Иван1

:Tu: Здравствуйте! Я тамада со стажем, но новичок на форуме и вообще в интернете. Интересуюсь разделом организация свадеб, на который меня пока не пускают. Мне нужно 30 дней подряд отправлять сообщения или не обязательно подряд. Ответьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Сильва

*Иван1*,
 День добрый! 30 дней как минимум нужно быть зарегистрированным, а также общаться в открытых отделах, чтоб были сообщения, чем больше - тем лучше.:smile:
Есть темы: Кто мы - расскажи о себе. Собственные наработки... - поделись тем, что делаешь. Можешь принять участие в обсуждении понравившихся открытых тем. Общайся - и откроется!!! :flower:

----------


## MAGISTRA

Иван,засорять форум односложными сообщениями не надо. Вы изучите темы,почитайте раздел "беседка". И там есть темы свадьбы..Поделитесь своими наработками,идеями.Вы ведущий со стажем и вам есть что сказать емко и интересно.. Вам нужно познакомиться с форумчанами для начала..В открытой беседке столько тем,где вам можно и нужно говорить... Поставьте фото в аватар.

----------


## Иван1

> День добрый! 30 дней как минимум нужно быть зарегистрированным, а также общаться в открытых отделах, чтоб были сообщения, чем больше - тем лучше.


Большое спасибо за сообщение! Сразу ответили я очень рад. Просто исли бы 30 дней подряд общаться то наверное не выдержал бы. Ведь не целыми днями я сижу за компьютером. А так наверное будем начинать. Сайт и форум вижу очень интересный!

----------


## Иван1

> Иван,засорять форум односложными сообщениями не надо.





> Поставьте фото в аватар.


Просто я отправил первое своё сообщение тоже на страничку для новичков на которой меня три или четыре дня не замечали. Вот поэтому я почти такое же сообщение сделал в этой теме. Большое спасибо за советы и ещё где этот аватар. При регистрации я его видел а сейчас нет

----------


## Ильич

> росто я отправил первое своё сообщение тоже на страничку для новичков на которой меня три или четыре дня не замечали. Вот поэтому я почти такое же сообщение сделал в этой теме. Большое спасибо за советы и ещё где этот аватар. При регистрации я его видел а сейчас нет


Зайди в МОЙ КАБИНЕТ (Вверху слева) и выставь там аватар и фото.

----------


## Иван1

> Зайди в МОЙ КАБИНЕТ (Вверху слева) и выставь там аватар и фото.


Ильич спасибо! Зашёл выставил фото. Не получилось. У меня фото больше 2МВ а там нужно не больше 25КБ. Как уменьшить в размерах не знаю. Если кто подскажет-спасибо!

----------


## Озорная

*Иван1*,

Рада приветствовать!  По всем возникающим вопросам , можно получить ответы вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028  Тема называется А КАК? ЧАСТО ЗАДАВАЕМЫЕ ВОПРОСЫ НА ФОРУМЕ...

----------


## Мармар

> Бутылки эт называется БЫКИ, воруют что бы получить выкуп. Обычай с кубани.


ОТКУДА ПОШЕЛ ОБЫЧАЙ ТОЧНО НЕ ИЗВЕСТНО, НО ЗНАЮ ТОЧНО, ЧТО "бЫКИ" НАЗЫВАЮТСЯ ПОТОМУ, ЧТО В ПЕРЕВОДЕ СО СТАРОСЛАВЯНСКОГО "СУПРУГИ" ОЗНАЧАЮТ - БЫКИ В ОДНОЙ УПРЯЖКЕ

----------


## Ингуша

> хоть мне уже 35.


 :Vah:  А мне вот еще только 35,  и думаю,тебе должно быть также...!!! :Aga:

----------


## Кудряшкина

> ЧТО В ПЕРЕВОДЕ СО СТАРОСЛАВЯНСКОГО "СУПРУГИ" ОЗНАЧАЮТ - БЫКИ В ОДНОЙ УПРЯЖКЕ


ну, допустим, если брать дословный перевод, то никакими быками и не пахнет, а означает в одной упряжке(др.-русск. съпряжеться ), но так как раньше в одну упряжку запрягали быков, волов и тд - отсюда и аналогия:wink:

*Мармар*, только без обид, ладно? Просто восстановила справедливость.

----------


## naduha82

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ! Меня зовут Надежда!  Я - начинающая тамада. Так уж случилось, что доводилось проводить некоторые мероприятия....А вот теперь решила, так сказать, более профессионально подойти к данному вопросу и заняться этим интересным и увлекательным делом. Нашла ваш форум и зависаю тут с ОГРОМНЫМ удовольствием. Я пока буду просто читать и набираться опыта, но надеюсь что в скором времени порадую вас и своими наработками и идеями. СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!!

----------


## Любаша И.

Всем приветик!Как мне говорят я воспитатель по призванию и организатор.....но видимо не совсем самоуверенный.Получается организовать людей,а вот себя невсегда.Провожу детские и взрослые праздники,вскоре буду проводить первую свадьбу-юоюсь ужжжжжасно!!!!!Пришла к Вам за поддержкой.Лопатю интернет,переделываю под себя....постараюсь чем смогу поделиться!

----------


## Ната80

Привет всем и от меня. Я Наталья учитель  музыки и МХК в украинской гимназии. На Вашем форуме недавно , очень хочется общаться, делиться своими наработками. Пока не знаю еще как. (подскажите). Заранее БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## Ильич

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ильич  
> Бутылки эт называется БЫКИ, воруют что бы получить выкуп. Обычай с кубани.
> ОТКУДА ПОШЕЛ ОБЫЧАЙ ТОЧНО НЕ ИЗВЕСТНО, НО ЗНАЮ ТОЧНО, ЧТО "бЫКИ" НАЗЫВАЮТСЯ ПОТОМУ, ЧТО В ПЕРЕВОДЕ СО СТАРОСЛАВЯНСКОГО "СУПРУГИ" ОЗНАЧАЮТ - БЫКИ В ОДНОЙ УПРЯЖКЕ


За солью то какзаки на упряжке волов и ездили. Мультик еще есть как казаки за солью ездили...

----------


## Курица

*Иван1*,
*naduha82*,
*Иванова Любовь Витальевна*,
*Ната80*,
  милости прошу к нашему шалашу!!!!
Присоединяйтесь..Скоро уже не сможете засыпать, не посидев у монитора часок-другой-третий-пятый... А знаете, почему? Потому что наш Форум-
[IMG]http://*********org/694256.gif[/IMG]

Почему я так уверена? Сама болею этим... :Aga:

----------


## Ильич

> Почему я так уверена? Сама болею этим...


Инфицированные мы.....
Теперь и вы :biggrin:

----------


## анирам

> Инфицированные мы.....
> Теперь и вы :biggrin:



*Это точно!* А я то думаю, почему я здесь?!
Знаю, что уже поздно и надо идти спать, НО... читаю и читаю  и просто восхищаюсь вами!
Спасибо за такой интересный САЙТ!!!!! :Ok: 

Как это иногда бывает:Зашёл на 5 минут, а остался надолго!!!

----------


## Liliana220669

Добрый вечер, господа, дарящие праздник людям! Совсем недавно на форуме. Но просто в восторге! Какие талантливые люди есть на земле нашей!!! :Ok:  О себе: по профессии детский психолог, еще музыкант (владею пианино и аккордеоном), так же имею незаконченное культпросветобразование. Вообще педагогика и культура в моей жизни переплетены очень крепко. Даже не могу сказать точно - где профессия, а где хобби. Очень приятно оказаться на этом форуме. Надеюсь подружимся.:smile:

----------


## Ильич

> Спасибо за такой интересный САЙТ!!!!!


Это не сайт.. это ФОРУМ что то вроде СПИДа попал на него и уже неизлечим:biggrin:

----------


## Люба Беликова

И неизлечимых всё больше и больше...

----------


## Rona

ужасно неудобно стало. я обычно минусовками пользовалась на мкс-плюс, потом когда разделились сюда заползала за разными "документами" для праздников, я не профи и мне редко что надо было - друзей развлечь на праздники, коллег... а сейчас не могу скачать нужный материал потому что сообщений недостаточно - катастрофа :frown:

----------


## miLENAka

Добрый день, форумчане!!! Я здесь совсем не давно, но мне здесь уже очень нравится!!! О себе: я работаю менеджером по персоналу в крупной компании и по долгу службы занимаюсь организацией корпоративных мероприятий! И ваш форум для меня как глоток воздуха!!! Вы все молодцы, что делитесь инфо и помогаете новичкам!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Помогите, пожалуйста, руководство поставило задачу к 15 летию компании подготовить «Поздравительную Открытку» в которой будут отражены стихотворные пожелания компании!!!!

----------


## Ильич

> а сейчас не могу скачать нужный материал потому что сообщений недостаточно - катастрофа


Мир поменялся.... меняйся вместе с миром.
Что бы взять нужно отдать кусочек души, свободного времени немножко себя. 
За все приходится платить...
И  часто не деньгами...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Rona  
Новичок

Регистрация: 20.03.2007
*Сообщений: 11
Поблагодарили: 0*
Цитата выделенного



> ужасно неудобно стало. я обычно минусовками пользовалась на мкс-плюс, потом когда разделились сюда заползала за разными "документами" для праздников, я не профи и мне редко что надо было - друзей развлечь на праздники, коллег... а сейчас не могу скачать нужный материал потому что сообщений недостаточно - катастрофа


miLENAka  
Новичок

Регистрация: 07.09.2010
*Сообщений: 11
Поблагодарили: 0*
Цитата выделенного




> Добрый день, форумчане!!! Я здесь совсем не давно, но мне здесь уже очень нравится!!! О себе: я работаю менеджером по персоналу в крупной компании и по долгу службы занимаюсь организацией корпоративных мероприятий! И ваш форум для меня как глоток воздуха!!! Вы все молодцы, что делитесь инфо и помогаете новичкам!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!


Вроде одинаковые, а насколько разные!

----------


## miLENAka

Ильич разрешите Вас поздравить с днем рождения! 

Я Вам желаю в День рожденья
Улыбок, радостных хлопот,
Здоровья, счастья и веселья
Сегодня, завтра, круглый год!  :flower:

----------


## ivan-off

Давайте знакомиться!!!!
Раньше тут был, искал что-то по работе и остались великолепные впечатления....а сейчас безработный (времени больше) могу чаще здесь быть и общаться....
Сам я еще учусь (6 курс)на режиссера праздников и ими же занимаюсь...
Работаю ведущим, пишу сценарии....сейчас, думаю об открытии ИП...
....

----------


## Масяня

*ivan-off*,

Александр, располагайтесь поудобнее. Всё только начинается!!! Удачного полёта

----------


## Курица

> Давайте знакомиться!!!!





> Александр, располагайтесь поудобнее. Всё только начинается!!!


Пару слов о себе, юноша, о своих предпочтениях в ведении праздников (что более  "любимо"?свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив????)
Ну и-надолго ли к нам? :Aga: 




> ужасно неудобно стало





> мне редко что надо было - друзей развлечь на праздники, коллег...





> сейчас не могу скачать нужный материал


Понимаешь, мы тут -часто...и-не только нужный материал качаем...живём мы тут. Стань одной из нас, если Форум тебе нужен...или-не сетуй...п.ч. нельзя быть "немножко беременной" - или с нами (и общаться, писать)-или без нас (и качать нужное с другого ресурса).Каждый выбирает сам! :Aga: 




> Я здесь совсем не давно,





> И ваш форум для меня как глоток воздуха!!


Дыши! Дыши полной грудью!!!

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Еще раз здравствуйте.  только присоединилась к вашей чудесной компании. В широком масштабе пока не занимаюсь тамадированием, но провожу праздники своим родственникам. Все больше становится желание расширить круг. Пока готовлюсь к юбилею любимого папули. Он у меня один остался (((.  
А раньше занималась детскими мероприятиями (работала в школе).

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Очень мне у вас хорошо, только времени моя малышка дает мало на общение с вами. Буду уговаривать ее...

----------


## ivan-off

[QUOTE=Курица;2820963]Пару слов о себе, юноша, о своих предпочтениях в ведении праздников (что более  "любимо"?свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив????)
Ну и-надолго ли к нам? :Aga: 

Эхххх, юноша я веселый, забавный и прикольный!!!! :Aga: 
больше всего предпочитаю корпоротивы, юбилеи....
свадьбы не веду!!! no comments...
А вообще больше стараюсь все это организовывать, делать, так сказать...
И здесь я собираюсь быть как можно чаще и больше, но ведь еще надо успевать работать, иначе за инет платить буду просить ВАС!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> В *широком масштабе* пока не занимаюсь *тамадированием*, но провожу праздники своим родственникам.


Лена!
Тут таких не так уж много, которые  "в широком масштабе"...тем более-тамадированием...всё больше-тамадацией и тадизмом балуются:biggrin: :Aga: 
Это я, конечно,шучу! не вздумай обидеться, потому что уж больно ты слово ТАМАДА интересно отсубстантивировала:smile:



> только времени моя малышка дает мало на общение с вами. Буду уговаривать ее...


Уговаривай малышку, и присоединяйся...поможем, чем можем!

----------


## miLENAka

> Дыши! Дыши полной грудью!!!


Спасибо!!! :smile:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Здравствуйте, Уважаемые форумчане, старожилы и новички!
Случайно зашла, и остаюсь на века вечные...
Спасибо за полезные советы и подсказки, только успевай фантазируй! Аж дух захватывает!  :Ok: 
Жалко, что не везде вход разрешён, но думаю, что, пока присмотришься, прислушаешься, время пройдёт, и врата откроются! :Aga: 
С Большим Уважением, Оксана Радуга с любовью из Сибири!!!

----------


## lyudaleon

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане! Меня зовут Людмила. Я работаю в школе педагогом-организатором. Очень часто пользуюсь вашими наработками, за которые ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО. Мне очень нужна ваша помощь. Дело в том, что я с ребятами третий год участвую в городских соревнованиях "Школа безопасности" (они проходят 17 сентября), на которых одним из конкурсов является художка. Она в этом году посвящена Году Учителя и называется "С учителем и рай в шалаше". С ребятами ничего не можем придумать. Помогите пожалуйста, подскажите какие-нибудь идеи.

----------


## Zажигалка

Привет всем форумчанам! Примите еще одного новичка! Я тоже заразилась форумоманией, не могу оторваться! Семья уже гудит по этому поводу. А я счастлива, так как нашла то, что я так долго искала! Спасибо вам, что вы есть! 
Не могу понять куда делась тема "А как...." Ощущаю себя здесь маленькой рыбешкой в огромном океане, многого не знаю. А эту темку потеряла. 
А где можно почитать Про книжку "Школа начинающего тамады" ссылки уже не работают...

----------


## Курица

> Не могу понять куда делась тема "А как...."


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=13 

Лена, а книжку


> "Школа начинающего тамады"


я выслала тебе на почту!
Осваивайся!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> "Школа безопасности" (они проходят 17 сентября), на которых одним из конкурсов является художка. Она в этом году посвящена Году Учителя и называется "С учителем и рай в шалаше". С ребятами ничего не можем придумать. Помогите пожалуйста, подскажите какие-нибудь идеи.


А это лучше в "Прошу, Помогите!"
Сейчас перенесу туда! Посмотрим, может, у кого какие-то мысли и появятся!

----------


## Zажигалка

Танюш, спасибо огромное! Путеводитель ты наш! И Маячок для  таких заблудившихся как я!

----------


## lyudaleon

Большое спасибо, Татьяна.:smile:

----------


## ЖасМи

*Дергилева Лена*,
 Аааааа, Ленусик, приветик, землячка!!! НУ НАКОНЕЦ_ТО! Вливайся, вживайся, общайся получай истинное удовольствие от этого... и кучу претензий от семьи - потому что мама заразилась форумоманией. 
Девочки - мальчики, разрешите представить - пикалёвская красавица, умница, ведущая по призванию и приемственности (мама была отличным работником культуры, я  с детства помню  её городские праздники). Лена, правда, чуть было не похоронила это своё призвание, но судьба распорядилась так, что мы с ней встретились на свадьбе её друзей. Лену, правда не очень было заметно на свадьбе, а ВОТ ЕЁ ДОЧА!!! Как она станцевала восточный танец живота!!! 
Вот - как раз фото со свадьбы 


Я была поражена! Ни одного неуклюжего детского движения! Будто первое, что научилась Аня в жизни -  это не ходить, а танцевать! 
Ленусь, ты уж прости меня, что без твоего согласия выложила фотку, но остановится было - никак!  :Oj: 

Так что, Лен, Веел Комм в нашу банкетную родню и общайся! Это единственный путь, чтоб тебя быстро запомнили. А то, что пока нет своих наработок, не беда! С твоей головой и мышлением, которое там живёт, ты быстро их найдёшь!

----------


## Курица

> Дергилева Лена,





> А то, что пока нет своих наработок, не беда! С твоей головой и мышлением, которое там живёт, ты быстро их найдёшь!


Леночка, с такой рекомендацией такого старожила тебя все запомнят!!!
Удачи в постижении пока открытых страниц! :flower:

----------


## Ильич

*Оксана Радуга*,
*lyudaleon*,
*Zажигалка*,

Если вампир кусает человека человек становится вампиром. 

И зачем вы сюда зашли??? Теперь семья вас потеряет.. Мутация пойдет постепенно. Сначала вы будете сидеть за компом, вы есть но вас нет. Потом начненте кездить на реальные встречи.. Опа! Вас нетуже  в реале. Трудно жить на две семьи.  Наша, и та которая у вас есть.  Ой.. жалко мне вас и ваших родных.. Намучуются они с вами....:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Намучуются они с вами....


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*Ильич*
 Да нормально! Привыкли уже....  
Я сохнуть начинаю на корню, если ничего не сделаю что касается праздников. 
Когда старшая дочка пошла в первый класс, я в школе почти весь год учебный пропадала, столько праздников им сделала включая Новый год. Бесплатно. Но где ещё наберёшься такой практики?  
http://*********ru/1655472.jpg

Я Фея лесная, в "золоте" вся.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Мутация пойдет постепенно. Сначала вы будете сидеть за компом, вы есть но вас нет. Потом начненте кездить на реальные встречи.. Опа! Вас нетуже в реале. Трудно жить на две семьи.


Ильич, а ты не пугай народ, а как аксакал подскажи как поделить эту самую любофф, чтоб всем было хорошо. :wink:

----------


## batya

НЕ так всё и страшно как пишет ИЛЬИЧ. Самое главное это нести хорошее настроение людям и не задумываться, что тебе за это будет.

----------


## Курица

> и *не задумываться, что тебе за это будет*.


*Неа.*
*ИМХО*-задумываться...
чтоб тебе за это было как можно больше!!!
И отдачи, и самоудовлетворения, и комплиментов, и денежек!!!!:wink::tongue:

----------


## naduha82

В эту субботу я выхожу на сцену!!!! :)   и это будет мой первый выход не по знакомству, а по визиточке))))  получилось всё спонтанно, времени на шлифовку материала маловато (4 дня), но я не стала отказываться!  Кто не рискует, то не пьет шампанского))))
Не большая сложность (хотя скорее просто нерпривычность) для меня в том , что невеста беременна...очень... надо поискать что нить более спокойное или даже застольное.....

----------


## Саша Львов

Не знала куда обратиться, нашла эту тему, прошу совета. Имею сценарий новогоднего вечера на украинском языке. Хочу поделиться с форумчанами, а подходящей темы не нашла. Создавать свою или подскажете куда его лучше вложить?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Имею сценарий новогоднего вечера на украинском языке. Хочу поделиться с форумчанами, а подходящей темы не нашла. Создавать свою или подскажете куда его лучше вложить?


Саша,здесь есть раздел:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=198,а там уже сама определяйся...

----------


## Ильич

> Не большая сложность (хотя скорее просто нерпривычность) для меня в том , что невеста беременна...очень... надо поискать что нить более спокойное или даже застольное.....


Это жто достоинство а не сложнось. значит свадьба состоится при любой погоде, тамаде и музыке.:biggrin: :Aga: Так что не боись, чего  б ты не делала все во благо. Потому что Для невесты и жениха назад дороги нет!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Ильич, а ты не пугай народ, а как аксакал подскажи как поделить эту самую любофф, чтоб всем было хорошо.


Никак, толлько подсадить семью.. вот при ехал мужик Шоумамы на тамадею человек человеком, нас исправно жахался.. а потом на дне Нептуна  как допал до чужих баб таскать их в море так и все, мутировал, нашим стал. Теперь Ольгу куда хош отпускает и сам тащится...:biggrin:

----------


## Саша Львов

> Саша,здесь есть раздел:http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=198,а там уже сама определяйся...


Спасибо, но у меня нет туда доступа...:frown:

----------


## Anelka

Всем привет!!! Случайно нашла этот замечательный сайт и очень рада. Мне так хотелось общения с коллегами по цеху и вот моя мечта сбылась!!! :Ok:  :Aga: :rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Когда мне заказывают свадьбу и выясняется. что невеста в интересном положении. Лично я, работаю по системе "ЭКСПРОМТ". Это тоесть смотрю как она себя чувствует и там соображаю. что делать дальше. Но чаще всего делаю акцент на свидетелей. Так спокойней. Никто не скажет,что видущаа ускорила ожидания у невесты.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> *Дергилева Лена*,
>  Аааааа, Ленусик, приветик, землячка!!! НУ НАКОНЕЦ_ТО! Вливайся, вживайся, общайся получай истинное удовольствие от этого... и кучу претензий от семьи - потому что мама заразилась форумоманией. 
> 
> Так что, Лен, Веел Комм в нашу банкетную родню и общайся! Это единственный путь, чтоб тебя быстро запомнили. А то, что пока нет своих наработок, не беда! С твоей головой и мышлением, которое там живёт, ты быстро их найдёшь!


Спасибо,  Жанна!! Очень приятно. Буду стараться не подвести тебя.kuku  
И про деточку спасибо ))).  От семьи пока нет негодования, но чувствую - назревает. :wink:  
Извините за повтор цитаты. Пока не поняла, как вынести часть цитаты ((

----------


## Саша Львов

Простите, пожалуйста, господа админы, подскажите. Я имею право доступа только к "беседке" и "инкубатору"? Свой сценарий мне кидать в тему собственных наработок? Не нужно сортировать где Новый год, а где свадьба? Удобно ли это будет людям, если там на куче будет всё. в том числе хочу поделиться украиноязычным текстом, как на свадьбу, так и на Новый год. Все тексты авторские. Куда кидать?

----------


## maknata

*andralex*,
 Кидай в "собственные наработки", когда со временем откроются для тебя и другие разделы, можешь потом написать мне в личку, иесли захочешь я всё перенесу в соответствующие разделы :Aga:

----------


## Абира5

Здравствуте,форумчане!Незнаю,сюда ли мне нужно писать,или не сюда...Из-за неумения пользования форумом,всё никак не могла решиться.Меня зовут Ирина,36лет.Я швея,портниха-не ведущая,и не тамада.Очень хотелось бы влиться в ваш дружный коллектив.

----------


## Курица

> Незнаю,сюда ли мне нужно писать,или не сюда...Из-за неумения пользования форумом,всё никак не могла решиться.Меня зовут Ирина,36лет.


Сюда, Ирин, сюда.
А чего тут уметь-то? Читай, да пиши, читай, да пиши.... :Aga:

----------


## Тонюсик

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Первым делом хочу сказать огромаднейшее СПАСИБО за ваш труд! И хотя я зарегистрировалась еще осенью прошлого года и даже скидывала  сценарий свадьбы для сына подруги,но видимо все равно пока в новичках))) сама виновата-редко захожу,только когда что нибудь попросят провести...Я же не профессионал...Но благодаря вам всем у меня что то получается))во всяком случае,мне так говорят...
Хотела бы выложить сценарий юбилея, который провела недавно,на ваш суд. И еще у меня есть несколько песенок-переделок,может тоже кому нибудь пригодятся...Их я писала сама,на дни рождения друзей и детей.
И еще сценарий для детского дня рождения,оба сценария уже отработанные, музыка подобрана,только как ее выложить не знаю(((
Только куда выкладывать не пойму,сюда или в какую то другую тему?

----------


## Курица

*Тонюсик*,



> выложить сценарий юбилея, который провела недавно





> несколько песенок-переделок,может тоже кому нибудь пригодятся...Их я писала сама,на дни рождения друзей и детей.





> сценарий для детского дня рождения,оба сценария уже отработанные, музыка подобрана,


Всё это можно выставить сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=174

А вот как музыку выкладывать- читай здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=174

В вообще-вливайся, и будешь не новичком!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Nadushe4ka

Здравствуйте!!! Хочу сказать большое спасибо за форум!!! Посмотришь, почитаешь и творить хочется!!! И это счастье!!!

----------


## Озорная

> Посмотришь, почитаешь и творить хочется!!!


Приветствую тебя, землячка!  :flower: 

Ну, раз ты посмотрела, почитала кто как на форуме представляется, то сотвори, плиз, фоточку на автарку и о себе напиши. Чем занимаешься, чем увлекаешься... А то, как-то не по Питерски получается... :frown:  Стесняться не надо, вливайся смелее...  Пиши, общайся и счастья у тебя будет еще больше, честное слово.

----------


## Leon Skolnik

здраствуйте!
 я зарегистрировался давно.Не помню когда,но был удивлен увидев свою аватарку.Ой,старость не радость.Нифига не помню.
 Хуже всего,когда нужно постоянно подлядывать в "Талмуд",то есть в тетрадку со словами песен.
 я здесь никого не знаю,кроме уважаемой Марины-Маши Мазайкиной.
Когда-то (не помню когда)она мне так сильно помогла. Она мне прислала много минусовок. всегда это буду помнить.
 Огромное Спасибо.
Леон

----------


## Мариночка_72

Здравствуйте!!! Про форум я знаю уже давно,иногда заглядывала..,а вот теперь по причине увеличения свободного времени ХОЧУ ОБЩАТЬСЯ С ВАМИ!!Работаю Тамадой уже, или еще -10 лет!! ОБАЖАЮ СВОЮ ПРОФЕССИЮ,она для меня как наркотик,адреналин!! Специализируюсь на свадьбах.и юбилеях! ПРИМИТЕ МЕНЯ В ВАШУ ТВОРЧЕСКУЮ ДРУЖНУЮ СЕМЬЮ!!

----------


## Ильич

> Лично я, работаю по системе "ЭКСПРОМТ".


У нас называется СТЕНДАП

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Простите, пожалуйста, господа админы, подскажите. Я имею право доступа только к "беседке" и "инкубатору"? Свой сценарий мне кидать в тему собственных наработок? Не нужно сортировать где Новый год, а где свадьба? Удобно ли это будет людям, если там на куче будет всё. в том числе хочу поделиться украиноязычным текстом, как на свадьбу, так и на Новый год. Все тексты авторские. Куда кидать?


Кидай в сюда 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Я швея,портниха-не ведущая,и не тамада.Очень хотелось бы влиться в ваш дружный коллектив.


Срочно нужно сшить трусы для деда из Курочки Рябы!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Срочно нужно сшить трусы для деда из Курочки Рябы!!!


Ильич, а вот такая моделька тебе подойдет??????????????? (я как образец показываю):wink:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1720342.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тоечка

Милая Таничка :flower: "ХАЦЮ" напомнить о своей просьбе :Tu: У меня так и "сыдыть"скрытая реклама...или как его итить :Jopa: Не могу писать в личку...Ответ -пользователь не найден.Какие есть два варианта?"уйтить"или "не "уйтить".Выбераю 2.:biggrin:

----------


## Любаша И.

Подскажити маленькому домовенку-тамаденку........я слыхала,есть тема в форуме про Юбилеи,и чтобы туда попасть,надо стать,что-то вроде активного пользователя.....Теперь вопрос кем стать?И что для этого нужно?И как я узнаю,что эта тема для меня уже открыта!Спасибки за внимание...Если был подобный вопрос,пожалуйста перенаправьте,а то сервер выкидывает,пишет перезагружен.

----------


## Курица

> Милая Таничка"ХАЦЮ" напомнить о своей просьбеУ меня так и "сыдыть"скрытая реклама.





> "ХАЦЮ" напомнить о своей просьбеУ меня так и "сыдыть"скрытая реклама.


Цитирую сегодняшний ответ Володи, Тонечка!
Цитата:Сообщение от Курица 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132018&page=261 - вот тут, Володь, Тонечка(Тоечка) пишет о своей беде-у неё к сообщениям цепляется ссылка на рекламу. Помню, ты уже как-то мне помог "отцепиться" от подобного.
Ждем тебя, о великий избавитель от бед!!!!

_Таня, привет!!! Извини, что не сразу отреагировал. Чуток загружен. Обязательно в самое ближайшее время посмотрю и постараюсь исправить, если что._

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> я слыхала,есть тема в форуме про Юбилеи,и чтобы туда попасть,надо стать,что-то вроде активного пользователя.....Теперь вопрос кем стать?И что для этого нужно?И как я узнаю,что эта тема для меня уже открыта!


Да, Любовь, ты правильно слышала!:biggrin: :Aga: 
А чтоб стать *Активным Пользователем* (блиныч, как красиво звучит-то!!!:rolleyes:), тебе надо иметь 30 полноценных сообщений и 30 дней на Форуме. 
Думаю, что совсем скоро СИМ-СИМ для тебя откроется.
Если до конца месяца не пустят-напиши Марине в личку, возможно, из-за проблем с сервером произошёл какой-то сбой. :Aga: 

Главное-не унывай и общайся в Беседке. 
А если что по* Юбилею* конкретное интересует- брось клич в *Доске объявлений Прошу, помогите..*.

И будет тебе счастье! :flower:

----------


## Любаша И.

*Курица*,
 Сообщений уже 40,на сайте уже больше месяца!Сим-сим открывайся,хочу к Вам,хочу быть полноценной)))))

----------


## Курица

> Сообщений уже 40,на сайте уже больше месяца!


Терпение,Любовь,терпение!!!:smile:
Я же написала:



> Думаю, что *совсем скоро* СИМ-СИМ для тебя откроется.
> *Если до конца месяца не пустят*-напиши Марине в личку, возможно, из-за проблем с сервером произошёл какой-то сбой.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> из-за проблем с сервером произошёл какой-то сбой.


У меня рекламы на пол страницы. Это новинка, или тоже сбой?

----------


## тапочка74

Друзья подскажите, я могу в беседке открыть свою темку? А то может мне еще рановато как новичку...

----------


## Курица

> я могу в беседке открыть свою темку? А то может мне еще рановато как новичку...


Если тема для тебя (и ещё кого-нибудь) актуальна и злободневна, то почему бы и нет?
И новички-старички тут не при чём! :Aga:

----------


## dmlrich

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, как вообще можно попасть хотя бы в беседку? сколько не заходила раз, всегда, извините, зайдите позже, сервер перегружен. 276 человек на нем.

----------


## Елена Кравчук

Здравствуйте форумчане! Я живу в Алтайском крае.Давно зарегистрирована, но только недавно решилась пообщаться. У меня свой маленький бизнес по проведению свадеб и оформлению шарами, цветами, тканями. Занимаюсь этим с 2003 года. Есть много фотографий по работе с шарами. Могу поделиться опытом, но пока не соображу как вставить фото. И у меня все фотографии большие, их нужно все уменьшать?

----------


## Курица

> Давно зарегистрирована, но только недавно решилась пообщаться.





> Могу поделиться опытом, но пока не соображу как вставить фото. И у меня все фотографии большие, их нужно все уменьшать?


Елена, ВСЁ рассказано вот тут, в темке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028


Вот, ОТТУДА цитирую ответ на твой вопрос *Ильича*:
КАК РАЗМЕСТИТЬ ФОТО НА САЙТЕ

_Для начала нужно фото обработать и удавить програмой Picasa (см. пост 4) 
Затем зарегистрироваться на http://www.radikal.ru/ прочти все внимательно. Технология простая. На радикал загружаешь фото, потом выбираешь ссылку, копируешь и помещаешь в текст ответа. После отсылки ответа, ссылка превращаетсяв фото._

и *Марины Зайкиной*:
_А можно и проще. Прямо над сообщением, которые ты пишешь, подними глаза вверх и найди цветную дискету. Кликаешь на нее - http://*********ru/ и здесь сразу с компьютера вытаскиваешь фото, которое хочешь вставить в сообщение (сразу автоматически и ужимает). Нигде не надо регистрироваться._

----------


## Елена Кравчук

[IMG]http://*********ru/1832253.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Юльяна

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Зарегистрировалась уже давно, но все как-то не получалось пообщаться! Зовут меня Юлия, работаю ведущей праздников около трех лет. Хотелось бы найти здесь друзей, с которыми можно было бы пообщаться, поделиться мыслями, спросить совета и т.д. Если кто откликнется, буду очень рада!:smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Зарегистрировалась уже давно, но все как-то не получалось пообщаться! Зовут меня Юлия, работаю ведущей праздников около трех лет. Хотелось бы найти здесь друзей, с которыми можно было бы пообщаться, поделиться мыслями, спросить совета и т.д. Если кто откликнется, буду очень рада


привет,Юля!
 ты откуда?

----------


## Юльяна

Привет, Алина! Приятно познакомиться!!! Я из Костромы (это 300 км от Москвы), может когда-нибудь слышала. Я совсем новичек во всем. что касается форума, поэтому еще не совсем все здесь освоила, не знаю с чего вообще начать. Но думаю со временем все получится!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Но думаю со временем все получится!


а я не думаю...я просто уверена в этом! :Ok: :wink:

----------


## Юльяна

> я просто уверена в этом!


Спасибо за поддержку!!! Очень приятно!!!:smile:

----------


## Елена Кравчук

У меня просьба! Можно открыть тему по ародизайну и другим оформлением, где новички могли бы выложить свои фото. У меня достаточно фотографий и я бы с удовольствием поделилась своими наработаками не только по работе с шарами, но и по оформлению машин и столов. [IMG]http://*********ru/1810798.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Елена Кравчук*,
 Лена. такая тема уже есть..пока выставляй свои работы здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=176

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Зарегистрировалась уже давно, но все как-то не получалось пообщаться! Зовут меня Юлия, работаю ведущей праздников около трех лет. Хотелось бы найти здесь друзей, с которыми можно было бы пообщаться, поделиться мыслями, спросить совета и т.д. Если кто откликнется, буду очень рада!:smile:


Юльяна, тебе тут всегда будут рады. Пиши, общяйся, всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Юльяна

Хотелось бы обратиться к вам, дорогие форумчане с просьбой. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно сделать или где прочитать. Хочу поставить на аватар свое фото, но совершенно не знаю, как уменьшить размер. Все фотки в компе весят больше мегабайта, а здесь нужно 25кб. Конечно понимаю, что такие просьбы здесь были, наверное, уже сотни раз, но искать что-либо на форуме пока не научилась. а фотку поставить хочется!!! :smile:

*Добавлено через 2 часа 59 минут*



> Хотелось бы обратиться к вам, дорогие форумчане с просьбой.


УРА!!! Я справилась с этим сама!!! Теперь и у меня есть фотка!!! Здорово!!!:smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

УРА!!! Я справилась с этим сама!!! Теперь и у меня есть фотка!!! Здорово!!!:smile::smile::smile:[/QUOTE]

Симпатичная кареглазая брюнетка! :flower:

----------


## palesandr

*Елена Кравчук*, отличные, душевные работы  :Ok:

----------


## Елена Кравчук

Уважаемые форумчане. я так и не поняла-куда мне выкладывать свои работы по шарам и прочим оформлениям?[IMG]http://*********ru/1776229.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Курица

*Елена Кравчук*,
 Я думаю, сюда :
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=178

----------


## Елена Кравчук

> *Елена Кравчук*,
>  Я думаю, сюда :
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=178


Спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## Mariia

Здравствуйте! Ну вот и мне приходится выходить из тени. Зарегистрирована на сайте уже много времени, но писать не писала, все присматривала, Сейчас, думаю, зайду, посмотрю что новенького, а тут новые правила. Ну и правильно для таких ленивых и вечно занятых как я написали. Теперь есть время, нет - а надо что -то свое выкладывать)))
Тогда давайте знакомится поближе - зовут меня Марина, я из Тюмени. Работаю в детском развивающем центре и там же занимаюсь массой детских праздников. Этот раздел вообщем то и посещала в - основном. А сейчас закрыт(((
Праздники мы проводим в - основном экспромтные, без детских заготовок и номеров. Но делиться готова всем, вот только начать не знаю с чего. Трудно прям свое творчество назвать чем то уникальным - наверняка все уже где то и когда то было...
Помню раньше в детском разделе у девочек вопросы прям по темам были - на них как то проще отвечать

----------


## Светлана Романова

Здравствуйте! Вот и я тоже решила написать.Меня зовут Светлана, я из Шатуры. Работаю в школе. Иногда провожу свадьбы, но тамадой в полном смысле этого слова я бы себя не назвала. На сайте зарегистрирована уже давно, но начать общаться как-то не решалась. В этом году меня попросили поработать педагогом-организатором в начальной школе. На носу праздник для первоклассников, очень хочется сделать его интересным, запоминающимся. Подскажите, пожалуйста в какую темку мне лучше зайти.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Ну вот и мне приходится выходить из тени. Зарегистрирована на сайте уже много времени, но писать не писала, все присматривала





> Здравствуйте! Вот и я тоже решила написать.Меня зовут Светлана, я из Шатуры. Работаю в школе. Иногда провожу свадьбы


Здравствуйте!
присоединяйтесь к обсуждениям, читайте-и пишите...Общайтесь с нами...
Поверьте-это очень интересно. :Aga: гораздо интереснее, чем просто читать!




> На носу *праздник для первоклассников*, очень хочется сделать его интересным, запоминающимся. Подскажите, пожалуйста в какую темку мне лучше зайти.


Светлана!
*Это* можно было бы посмотреть в *Детских праздниках*. Но, к сожалению (цитирую):
Раздел
*Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию* 
Универсальные материалы, которые можно использовать в подготовке любого праздника: игры, конкурсы, розыгрыши и пр. *Вход в раздел после испытательного срока.*
Подразделы: 
 Корпоративы, профессиональные праздники
 Стендап
 Календарные праздники
 Праздники народов мира
 Детские праздники

----------


## Shusteer

КАРАУУУУУЛ!!!! Курочка, решила тебе в личку вопрос скинуть по "цитированию" (т.е попросить тебя научить вставки-цитаты делать) А тут такое!!! тВоя личка НЕ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ И ПИШЕТСЯ "УДАЛЁН"!!! :Vah:

----------


## Sveto4ка

дравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Меня зовут Светлана, проживаю в г. Каменск - Уральский. Как и многие, на форуме зарегистрирована уже давно, не писала и не общалась потому что были проблемы с инетом. Теперь вот с вашего позволения присоединюсь к вам. Я работаю ведущей 3,5 года. 5 лет назад начинала работать ди-джеем. Часто задают вопрос: а как тогда тамадой стала? Все очень просто: в один прекрасный вечер ведущая не смогла прийти на праздник, сообщив мне об этом за 15 минут до его начала, мне пришлось "спасать" праздник.Слава богу, к тому времени, уже имела представление о том, как проводятся различные банкеты. Проводила: примитивные конкурсы, которые не требовали музыкального сопровождения и реквизита, застольные шутки. Вот так у меня прошло "Посвящение в тамады". С тех пор начала вести различные праздники, но до сих пор иногда работаю ди-джеем.

----------


## MAGISTRA

ой,а я думала,что Sveto4ka -это наша давняя форумчанка)) чего она в новичках делает?))))) 
Одинаковые ники..Света из Каменска! Привет!! Путать точно будут,хоть и шрифт ваших "свето4ек" чуть разный..И кажется еще есть в других разделах такой же ник с разницей шрифтов

----------


## Курица

> КАРАУУУУУЛ!!!! Курочка, решила тебе в личку вопрос скинуть по "цитированию" (т.е попросить тебя научить вставки-цитаты делать) А тут такое!!! тВоя личка НЕ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ И ПИШЕТСЯ "УДАЛЁН"!!!


Да  уж,Оль, я и нама напугалась, уже написала Володе Кострову, что личка не работает.
Верю, что это временное явление, а не наказание))))))) :Aga: 
На Форум, как на работу, хожу кажинный день...)))) :Aga: 
Будем ждать! :Aga:

----------


## Liliana220669

Добрый вечер, коллеги! Заранее прошу прощения у кураторов данного форума - никак не могу разобраться, как здесь все работает. Вот точно помню, что уже представлялась, а найти не могу страницу. Ну да ладно! 
Представлюсь еще раз. Зовут меня Лилиана. Веду всевозможные праздники (раньше это было моей профессией, сейчас-хобби, которым я пытаюсь заработать). Очень нравится форум. Так он мне нужен! Восхищаюсь творчеством, идеями форумчан. Вот только последнее время, доступ ко многим страницам ограничен. Жаль. Сама бы выложила видео, только не умею. Мои видео много весят. Сейчас пыталась сбросить видео м конкурса, который я готовила - не получилось. 
Есть просьба к администраторам. Не казните нас так сильно. НЕ закрывайте разделы. Если редко заходим и не оставляем свой след на форуме, так это (у меня лично так!) - просто от большой загруженности. Просто физически не успеваю пообщаться с вами. А так хочется! Надеюсь со многими подружиться. Может кто напишет мне правила поведения на форуме? Буду рада!

----------


## Liliana220669

Пишу следом. Друзья, не оставьте без внимания просьбу. Если не в этот раздел - ткните носом, куда надо. Короче не пошлите, а пошлите по конкретному адресу.
Дело в том, что заказали свадьбу. Гуляют Правительство области. Люди степенные. При разговоре с заказчиком выясняется - обрядов свадебных не надо, дарин - не надо, игр - не надо, переодеваний - не надо, очаг и подобные - не надо... Короче, все, чем должна отличаться свадьба от других торжеств - не надо!
Я в шоке! Подскажите на чем продержаться 6 часов? Ну понятно - застольные игры, тосты всем по очереди, А ДАЛЬШЕ? Что делать, может есть у кого опыт такой вот свадьбы? У меня все "На УРА" проходят. За много лет ни одной провальной. Но я вела их традиционно. А здесь - я в печали!!!

----------


## Веселиса

Здравствуйте,здравствуйте!Меня зовут Ольга.Давно хотела к вам присоединиться (зарегистирировалась где-то весной),но все время какие-то но....То времени нет,то не знаю на какую кнопочку нажать, чтоб отправить сообщение.Вчера описала все подробно о себе,куда-то нажала и нет сообщения!!!Сегодня пробую снова.Работаю музруком в д/с,а по совместительству тамада.Случайно или не случайно стала тамадой не знаю ,но стала(а история становления практически у всех одинаковая-провела одним знакомым ,другим и...).Краткость- сестра таланта,поэтому не буду"лить воду"и занимать ваше драгоценное время,просто попрошу вас принять меня в свой дружный коллектив.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Liliana220669 вам есть чем поделиться? добро пожаловать ..http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%D0%BF/page182

----------


## журавлик

Всем здравствуйте! Меня зовут Лена. как-то совершенно случайно оказалась однажды на форуме. Сколько интересного, просто засасывает! Но общаться пока не научилась. Спасибо Павел подтолкнул. Сколько всего неизведанного! Хочу все знать! Работаю в школе, отвечаю за организацию праздников, иногда просят провести юбилеи люди постарше, пару раз вела свадебные вечера. В детском разделе все для д/садов или я не все посетила? Если есть единомышленники, откликнитесь и не откажите в помощи бедному сельскому учителю!!!!

----------


## avelesik

Здравствуйте, уважаемые создатели, постоянные жители и такие, как я, новички, такого полезного и интересного сайта! Меня зовут Марина, живу на юге Донецкой области, на берегу Азовского моря. По образованию, увы, не культработник – учитель. Но в моем багаже - 8 лет работы пионервожатой, веселый нрав,  увлеченность различными видами рукоделия, дочка-первоклассница и постоянное желание постичь что-то новое. Благодаря дочке освоила фото-, видео-съемки, фотошоп и пинаклу. Хотелось оригинально поздравить её с днем рождения – пришлось пошить ростовую куклу – тигра. Сейчас уже не работаю в школе, но из-за своего характера, всегда нахожусь в эпицентре подготовки корпоративов, юбилеев  в коллективе, детских праздников. Думаю, буду полезна форуму!

----------


## Kaplya neba

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые создатели, постоянные жители и такие, как я, новички, такого полезного и интересного сайта! Меня зовут Марина, живу на юге Донецкой области, на берегу Азовского моря.


Привет землякам :)

----------


## GALCHENOK YA

Добрый день. меня зовут Галина. Я из города Тольятти. Занимаюсь праздниками на протяжении 7 лет. Год назад открыла агентство праздников "Торжество". Теперь прибавила ко всему еще и свадебные платья. Так что раскручиваюсь  понемногу.Надеюсь что научусь чему - нибудь новому у вас и соответственно постараюсь показать что есть и у меня. Сейчас пытаюсь запустить свой сайт http://torgestvo63.ru и жду всех в гости.

----------


## pampelmusa

Если честно ,я не пишу много ,потому что писать-то особо пока не о  чем. Вот проведу первую свадьбу - обязательно поделюсь, каким комом был первый блин. НО пока это событие откладывается)))

----------


## baranova n

всем , кто поделился своим творчеством на этой страничке низкий поклон и огромнейшее спасибо. Успехов вам.!!!!

----------


## Виктория Линник

Здравствуйте,я на форуме недавно, но общаться не решалась. Спасибо вам за ваш труд!

----------


## avelesik

> Привет землякам :)


Привет, дончанам! Приятно, что встречают земляки.Будем дружить!

----------


## Innessa

Привет, всем с Урала! Я согласна со всеми очень хороший форум и много нового можно найти, но ещё не совсем разобралась как им пользоваться не получается пока даже своё фото загрузить почему-то

----------


## светик семицветик

Добрый день Галина. Посмотрела Вас сайт. Уж не примите за оскорбление - это просто совет от человека , который уже не первый год профессионально занимается рекламой. Немного темноват сайт , как то черный фон не смотрится. Ведь торжество предполагает более богатые и яркие цвета.  И на одной фотографии слово "торжество" расплющило.

----------


## irjkmybwf

Здравствуйте! Просмотрела обновление сайта, прикольно, по-новенькому, правда старенький нравился тоже. Но на вкус и цвет товарищей нет... Успехов!!!

----------


## SCHORLE

Всем доброго времени суток,а у меня сейчас 15.00 местного времени.Вчера зарегистрировалась,еще почти нигде не была..Вся в предвкушении..Немножко о себе.Ведущей праздничных меропрятий являюсь уже 8 лет.С каждым годом получается все лучше и лучше,чему я несказанно рада.Специализируюсь на косюмированных праздниках.Уж очень мне нравятся костюмированные игры,сказки и т.д.Есть чем поделиться.Но пока надо узнать,что из самого бесценного уже подарено талантлвыми ведущими этому форуму.Надеюсь,знакомство с форумом не будет слишком долгим.И сразу к делу.Я просмотрела некоторые разделы,но не нашла условий испытательного срока,когда можно будет хоть одним глазком заглянуть туда,куда нам пока нельзя.Что для этого нужно?Я надеюсь,что кто-нибудь из администрации обязательно ответит и подскажет мне.Заранее,большое спасбо.

----------


## Курица

> Всем доброго времени суток,а у меня сейчас 15.00 местного времени.И сразу к делу.Я просмотрела некоторые разделы,но не нашла условий испытательного срока,когда можно будет хоть одним глазком заглянуть туда,куда нам пока нельзя.Что для этого нужно?


Здравствуйте.
Условие одно - общаться. В течение месяца писать сообщения...Если есть чем поделиться-выставлять...Например, по юбилеям можно здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...84#post3826084  или здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E1%E8%EB%E5%FE 
Всё остальное - можно сюда, в Собственные наработки вновь пришедших пользователей- http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9
И ларчик откроется! :Aga:

----------


## SCHORLE

[QUOTE=Курица;2831322]*Тонюсик*,



Всё это можно выставить сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=174

А вот как музыку выкладывать- читай здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=174
Извините,но я зашла по обеим ссылкам и у меня вышла одна и та же страница.А вот как закачать музыку я так и не поняла.Уточните,пожалуйста,правильную ссылку.

----------


## Курица

[QUOTE=SCHORLE;3826383]


> *Тонюсик*,
> 
> 
> 
> Всё это можно выставить сюда:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=174
> 
> А вот как музыку выкладывать- читай здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=174
> Извините,но я зашла по обеим ссылкам и у меня вышла одна и та же страница.А вот как закачать музыку я так и не поняла.Уточните,пожалуйста,правильную ссылку.


Посмотри мой пост выше-там _*три*_ ссылки, куда можно выставлять свои наработки.
А музыку зваливешь на любой из удобных файлообменников, *например, на Майл* -вот ссылка http://files.mail.ru/ 
И уже ссылочку выставляешь в темке!!! :Aga:

----------


## GALCHENOK YA

> Добрый день Галина. Посмотрела Вас сайт. Уж не примите за оскорбление - это просто совет от человека , который уже не первый год профессионально занимается рекламой. Немного темноват сайт , как то черный фон не смотрится. Ведь торжество предполагает более богатые и яркие цвета.  И на одной фотографии слово "торжество" расплющило.


Да какое там оскорбление))))
сайт я создаю лишь для того, чтобы "лентяи" (с которыми мы только по телефону созваниваемся) могли бы посмотреть что я могу предложить. Черный фон выбран специально, так как  на данный момент времени сайт тестовый и яркие краски мне ни к чему. А так, как человек уже давно понявший, что сайт это не самое удачное размещение рекламы, я больше отдаю предпочтение типографской продукции, (журналы, буклеты), которые раздаются лично в руки молодым во всех загсах нашего города. Отдача пока мне нравится, а дальше будет видно. Может быть что нибудь обязательно и переделаю, главное пока информацией забить, а то руки не доходят.

----------


## miss olga

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ольга! Я снова новичок. Не получилось зайти на форум под своим логином. А форум мне очень нравится.
Я не профессиональная тамада, просто люблю семейные праздники делать веселее.

----------


## Kaplya neba

> Привет, дончанам! Приятно, что встречают земляки.Будем дружить!


Еще и тезка :) Я тоже Марина :)

----------


## SCHORLE

Спасибо большое,Танечка!Я уже общаюсь,делюсь немножко по мере того,как выпадает свободная минуточка.Столько интересных людей.Здорово!нравится!А с музыкой разберемся!Пока не знаю ,чего и кому нужно.

----------


## Рида

Всем привет из Оренбургской области. Как и многие случайно забрела в ваш форум. Изучала долго. Решила, что не стоит сразу задавать вопросы и писать о себе, да и времени не было. Вот сейчас, как говориться, созрела девочка, поэтому надеюсь буду с вами вместе!!! Все уже стали практически родными, даже сами этого не подозревая, спасибо за  такое теплое, доброе  место в интернете, где начинающие ведущие могут найти приют и понимание. Сама тоже хочу быть полезной, поэтому по мере накопления буду добавлять материал.

----------


## SCHORLE

У меня такой вопрос.Сегодня была еще открыта новогодня тема 2011 года.Я зашла туда.Прочесть удалось немного.Сразу стала писать свои идеи,которые я буду разрабатывать на празднике.Но отправить не удалось..Тему закрыли.И где теперь,нам новичкам общаться по этому вопросу?Хотелось бы не по разным темам бегать,а чтоб была одна.Времени осталось немного,а пока испытательный срок пройдет,это уже будет не актуально.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*SCHORLE*  пиши  здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E5%E9/page183

----------


## Инна Р.

Чето я не поняла. Не закрыли твою тему про НГ. Вот тут она http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...80#post3829480

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет из Оренбургской области. Как и многие случайно забрела в ваш форум. Изучала долго. Решила, что не стоит сразу задавать вопросы и писать о себе, да и времени не было.


Здравствуй,Рида!
Вижу, что ты уже  хорошо начала общаться и выкладывать материалы(в частности-подзвучку музыкальную) :Victory: . И это здорово! Потому что-помнишь?- "не оскудеет рука дающего"! :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Если честно ,я не пишу много ,потому что писать-то особо пока не о  чем. Вот проведу первую свадьбу - обязательно поделюсь, каким комом был первый блин. НО пока это событие откладывается)))


Мой вам дружеский совет, начните, и не факт, что первый блин будет комом.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ольга! Я снова новичок. Не получилось зайти на форум под своим логином. А форум мне очень нравится.
> Я не профессиональная тамада, просто люблю семейные праздники делать веселее.


Очень, жаль, что вам пришлось заново регистрироваться...
Я спустя много времени сообразил как это сделать, до этого что только не делал, и куки чистил и пароль менял, и выжидал три недели(повеситься можно было от ожидания), в итоге меня осенило,
я не стал заходить на сайт через ссылки которые у меня были, я по поисковику набрал название форума и нажал на НАЙТИ, естественно выскочило много ссылок на наш форум, после пошел по одной из ссылок, открылась мне страница, нажал на главную, предложили ввести логин пароль и УРА я уже как сутки на нашем форуме, хотя если бы и это не помогло - поступил бы как и вы, так как был в отчаянии, есть любимый форум на который не могу попасть...

----------


## tamadenok

Приветствую всех форумчан! Меня зовут Татьяна. Я живу в городе Днепропетровске. Про форум узнала от прекрасной ведущей и яркого человека - Ланы Асениной. Спасибо ей за это. Узнала недели три назад, а вот зашла только недавно. Сейчас буду разбираться, что к чему и, надеюсь, потихоньку участвовать в обсуждениях. Опыт в проведении праздников около года, но все началось еще со школьной скамьи и университета! Надеюсь, что подружимся!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Приветствую всех форумчан! Меня зовут Татьяна. Я живу в городе Днепропетровске. Про форум узнала от прекрасной ведущей и яркого человека - Ланы Асениной. Спасибо ей за это. Узнала недели три назад, а вот зашла только недавно. Сейчас буду разбираться, что к чему и, надеюсь, потихоньку участвовать в обсуждениях. Опыт в проведении праздников около года, но все началось еще со школьной скамьи и университета! Надеюсь, что подружимся!


Татьяна, молодец, что вы теперь в этом форуме, считайте, что подружились!

----------


## Курица

> Очень, жаль, что вам пришлось заново регистрироваться...
> Я спустя много времени сообразил как это сделать, до этого что только не делал, и куки чистил и пароль менял, и выжидал три недели(повеситься можно было от ожидания), в итоге меня осенило,
> я не стал заходить на сайт через ссылки которые у меня были, я по поисковику набрал название форума и нажал на НАЙТИ, естественно выскочило много ссылок на наш форум, после пошел по одной из ссылок, открылась мне страница, нажал на главную, предложили ввести логин пароль и УРА я уже как сутки на нашем форуме, хотя если бы и это не помогло - поступил бы как и вы, так как был в отчаянии, есть любимый форум на который не могу попасть...


Руслан,каким долгим и тяжёлым был "путь домой"...Здорово, что ты опять тут, в Ин-ку баторе, и опять поддерживаешь барышень, которые пока "новенькие", но скоро будут "Нашими" в полном объёме!!!! :Yahoo: 




> Приветствую всех форумчан! Меня зовут Татьяна. Я живу в городе Днепропетровске.


Добро пожаловать! :Thank You2:

----------


## Orel87

Здравствуйте!  Я Антон, живу в прекрасном городе Ярцево не далеко от не менее прекрасного города Смоленска. Совершенно случайно наткнулся на форум и очень обрадовался тому, что здесь столько много талантливых людей. Работаю в специальности тамада немного (4 года), есть кое какой опыт. Буду признателен если примите в свою форумскую компанию.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте!  Я Антон,





> Буду признателен если примите в свою форумскую компанию.


Антон,считай. что принят! Вперед, на баррикады! открытые темы ждут тебя! они же (вернее, общение в них!) откроет путь дальше.
Вобщем,считай, что попал на "первый уровень", говоря языком компьютерных игр. И жизнь у тебя тоже пока одна...и-мне так каатся :Girl Blum2:  -будет пока протекать преимущественно под компьютером...

----------


## tamadenok

> Татьяна, молодец, что вы теперь в этом форуме, считайте, что подружились!


Спасибо большое за теплые слова, приобщаюсь )))

Добро пожаловать! :Thank You2: [/QUOTE]


Спасибо ВАМ большое!!!




> Руслан,каким долгим и тяжёлым был "путь домой"...Здорово, что ты опять тут, в Ин-ку баторе, и опять поддерживаешь барышень, которые пока "новенькие", но скоро будут "Нашими" в полном объёме!!!!
> 
> 
> Добро пожаловать!


Спасибо Вам большо! Извините, что по несколько раз пишу...еще не совсем привыкла как правильно отвечать

----------


## Orel87

Татьяна благодарю Вас за ответ и хоршие слова! Поздравляю всех с праздником, днём народного единства.

----------


## Евгения Гранде

Заглянула:) Всем здрасьте, я новичок на форуме:) Что делать? Куда бежать?:) Многие темы не открываются, это так надо, да?:)

----------


## Valkaput

Здравствуйте, я не новичок, пришлось регистрироваться заново (долго на форум не входила, по некоторым причинам). Как теперь пользоваться форумом? и что это за запреты в просмотре тем? подскажите, пожалуйста

----------


## Курица

> Как теперь пользоваться форумом? и что это за запреты в просмотре тем?


Здравствуй,*Valkaput*!
Форумом пользоваться как и раньше-общаться. А когда количество постов будет "изрядным", да и срок на форуме больше месяца-тогда все замки на "запретных" темках упадут сами собой.
Удачи!

----------


## Valkaput

*Курица*, спасибо большое))) учтемс

----------


## таняня

вСЕМ РЕСПЕКТ, классный форум.  :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> вСЕМ РЕСПЕКТ, классный форум.


Да ты что,тёзка???? :Derisive: 
 :Grin: разве?
Не может быть!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Аквамаринка

Я - Руслана.  Девочки, ну не представлялась я здесь, хотя на форуме давно. Сначала не поняла где, потом... Ну, сами знаете, закружилось... Я – музыкант. Сейчас получаю еще одно образование,  по специальности – логопедия. Пою  и  веду свадьбы давно. Живу в Воронеже. Очень люблю Украину, прожила там – 10 лет. Двое детей, муж любимый…  :Meeting: Всех люблю. Марьей и Таней-Курочкой – восхищаюсь.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Спасибо за информацию, все понятно и  доступно! :Smile3: 
Долго наблюдала со стороны, коллектив у вас хороший, форум замечательный, спасибо! Надеюсь и мои крохи знаний кому-то помогут! (я ведь только учусь) :Blush2:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Здравствуйте всем!!!Я "старый" новичок!!!Как я по всем соскучилась!!!Танюша,привет!!!Я прыгаю от счастья-я снова ДОМА!!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте всем!!!Я "старый" новичок!!!Как я по всем соскучилась!!!Танюша,привет!!!


Привет, Оль... :Yes4: 
И тут сразу диджей ставит подзвучку из "Ивана Васильевича", который меняет профессию:
"Столько лет, столько лет, ГДЕ тебя носиииииииииииииииииииииило????" :Aga:

----------


## Абюл45

> Я прыгаю от счастья-я снова ДОМА!!!


Оленька... в продолжениии Курочки...из песни...Скооооооолько дней потеряно, их вернуть нельзя, их вернуть нельзя :Nono: ...ну где же ты была? :Grin:  :flower:

----------


## litonina

форум мне очено нравится

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Девочки,история моего исчезновения до банального проста...Сначала забыла пароль,затем глючил комп,потом уезжала к маме на неделю...А когда приехала,сразу перерегистрировалась....И вот я снова с вами...Радости нет предела....А муж говорит:"Опять ушла в себя...Вернешься не скоро..." Люба,ты права,много потеряно...Но я постараюсь все наверстать...

----------


## Аверина

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги! Я новичок. Пока еще не все понятно-глаза разбегаются!!! Столько тем! Если накосячу- надеюсь сорентируете на местности!

----------


## Курица

> Если накосячу- надеюсь сорентируете на местности!


*Аверина*, ежели чего-мало ли что, подарим тебе навигатор:
[IMG]http://*********net/259649.jpg[/IMG]

только имя, сестра, назови имя...А то как училка злая к новенькой обращаюсь-по фамилии :Grin:

----------


## Аверина

А про имя то я и забыла!!! ( Что делать- блондинка!). Лариса. Навигатор- это мысль! " Творческие люди иногда нуждаются в некотором руководстве" ( из к/ф Покровские ворота).:))

----------


## Курица

> А про имя то я и забыла!!! ( Что делать- блондинка!). Лариса.


Очень приятно. Кстати, у нас есть темка "Ларисы всех стран,объединяйтесь", наша ЛАРИКО её открыла, это тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E5-1089/page3 
Милости прошу  заглянуть к ней! :Yes4: 

А ещё - теперь бы образ ваш увидеть, Чайка!!! :Smile3: 
Я об аватаре...Умеете загружать? :Yes4:  :No2:

----------


## Аверина

Татьяна! Большое спасибо за полезную информацию. К Ларисам обязательно зайду и присоединюсь, если примут. По поводу образа- я не продвинутый юзер. Загружать, как Вы поняли- не умею. Хотела загрузить фотку- они все здоровые ( делали фотографы на мероприятиях), весят много. Что такое аватар- не знаю, но предположить могу- фильм смотрела  :Grin: . Правда где его взять- не знаю, самой что ли сделать?! Рисовать ,правда ,я не умею.....

----------


## Курица

> Загружать, как Вы поняли- не умею. Хотела загрузить фотку- они все здоровые ( делали фотографы на мероприятиях), весят много. Что такое аватар- не знаю, но предположить могу- фильм смотрела . Правда где его взять- не знаю, самой что ли сделать?!


*Ларочка*,  с удовольствием помогу,выложи(загрузи)  фото свои сюда, на *файлообменник Файлы Майл Ру*(регистрация не требуется)
это тут http://files.mail.ru/
 и скинь ссылочку в темку-а я уменьшу, а потом ты выставишь через Свой Кабинет-все поможем, не переживай. *Автар*(ава, авка)-это фото человека под её именем(*ником*)...
И имя надо вписать в автоподпись. и эл. адрес, и какой-нибудь девиз(афоризм)...
Короче-от Чайника к Юзеру-путь короткий, особенно "Если с другом вышел в путь!"...

----------


## Аверина

http://files.mail.ru/T7WW64 Танюш! чего то вроде получилось. Посмотри пожалуйста!

----------


## Курица

> чего то вроде получилось. Посмотри пожалуйста!


Красавица!!!!
*Лариса*, скачай аватар (сжатое фото)ьи попробуй его загрузить через Твой кабинет.
http://files.mail.ru/DTAUVY 
Если что-спрашивай!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Танюш! чего то вроде получилось.


Хоть я и не Танюша, но тоже подглядела.  :Yes4:  Весёлая аватарка получится.  :Ok:

----------


## Аверина

Таня! Спасибо большое- все получилось!
Ирина- приятно познакомиться, спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо большое- все получилось!


Ларис, спрашивай, ежели чего мало ли что- мы с Ветерком тут, рядом!!!!



> Ирина- приятно познакомиться, спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Аверина

А как мне поблагодарить человека за сообщение, чтоб у него появилась надпись ( с зеленым значком)?

----------


## Курица

> А как мне поблагодарить человека за сообщение


Нажать на зеленого цвета значок _"большой палец вверх"_ в верхнем правом углу поста того человека, кому за пост спасибо сказать хочешь...
Здорово, у тебя уже есть автоподпись. 
Ещё бы имя ...чтоб все знали, КАК обращаться...
и адрес эл. почты ...ну это сама решай-а то вдруг муж очень ревнивый... :Grin: Типа ругаться будет...
[IMG]http://*********org/870814.gif[/IMG]
Тогда адрес не выставляй...

----------


## Аверина

Теперь вроде все написала. Спасибо за помощь :Smile3:

----------


## Планета творческих идей

Хорошо! Я человек воспитанный и поиск по теме мне понятен! Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Хорошо! Я человек воспитанный и поиск по теме мне понятен!


Ой, уважаемая Планета, а я ничего не поняла...
Хотя тоже вроде воспитана неплохо...
Это вы что-нас похвалили. да?
Спасибочки!!! :Ok:

----------


## duce

Поискал тему для того, чтобы поздороваться - не нашёл. Если кто-нибудь укажет правильное направление, буду премного благодарен! 

Итак, Я Андрей Судаков. Живу и трудюсь в Калининграде (ака Кёнигсберге). Сфера деятельности - развлекательные мероприятия. Конёк свадьбы. Но постоянно стремлюсь к чему-то новому. К тому, чего ещё не было. =) С удовольствием вольюсь в дружную компанию форума. Поделюсь идеями и возьму что-то от вас! =)

----------


## Курица

> Итак, Я Андрей Судаков.


Привет,Андрей....далее по тексту известной песни  :Derisive: " ну, где ты был , Андрей...и т.д....скорей...." :Blush2: 



> Живу и трудюсь в Калининграде (ака Кёнигсберге)


За границей, значится...даже за двумя....не так уж и далеко, по сути....



> Сфера деятельности - развлекательные мероприятия. Конёк свадьбы.


Супер!!!  :Yahoo: Покажешь своего конька? :Vah: 



> Поделюсь идеями и возьму что-то от вас! =)


Бери, дорогой, бери!!!

----------


## Катуна

Добрый вечер всем! Я тоже новичок на форуме!  Многое еще не знаю как сделать.  Девочки- поможите?
Я с Урала. Живу в таком красивом местечке - о котором знают не только в нашей стране , но и за рубежом
1. Вяжем знаменитые Оренбургские платки
2. У нас были съемки знаменитого фильма "Русскй бунт " 
3. В нашем поселке находится самый красивый и большой церковный комплекс , который построил батюшка - Николай Стремских-  воспитывающий 76  своих и приемных детей
Приглашаю  в гости! А сейчас я хочу хоть чуточку научиться всем премудростям в общении на форуме . У меня тоже есть свои наработки в проведении свадеб, свои маленькие хитрости и фишки! Буду рада поделиться !

----------


## maknata

*Катуна*, 
Так вливайся, Катюш! Мы только рады знакомству. Сначала поболтаем о том- о сём, а потом тебе откроются кой-каие "тайны" :Yes4:  Главное - не залегай в подполье! :Nono:  А если что не понятно - спрашивай, не стесняйся, чем сможем - поможем! :Yes4:

----------


## bmi30

Всем БОЛЬШОЕ Здравствуйте. Новичком себя назвать не могу. Регистрировалась на форуме в 2008 году.... и прибывала с вами все время до реставрации сайта.... Зовут меня Марина. Так вот после обновления сайта меня никак не захотел он пускать под старым логином... пришлось его поменять, заново регистрироваться, придумать новый адрес электронной почты и в итоге не пускает теперь в "СВАДЬБЫ" и "ЮБИЛЕИ". Не понимаю почему и очень хочу к вам..........((((((((((((((((( Может кто знает причину, посоветуйте пожалуйста.
 :Tu:

----------


## lavra

Здравствуйте!!! Очень рада, что узнала о таком форуме, как Ваш! Меня зовут Лавра, я из Оренбурга. Пока еще новичок новичком, к стыду сказать, с трудом пока во все вникаю, надеюсь на поддержку и понимание. "Родину развлекаю" больше года, т. е. работаю в статусе ведущей праздников разного формата, а до этого лет 15-17 была любителем-самоделкиным и дарила праздничные развлечения просто друзьям и знакомым, да еще и тем организациям, в которых работала. Хотелось бы повышать свой профессиональный уровень, общаясь с коллегами. Спасибо Вам всем!

----------


## Катуна

Наташа! Спасибо большое! Я тут немножечко побегала по темкам и хочу сделать тебе комплимент - у тебя классный стиль общения, все просто. доступно, искренне и с драйфом!!!! А вопросами  я засыплю.....ведь пока я с компом еще не на ты , но постараюсь быть прилежной ученицей. Привет моей любимой Одессе!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Катуна

Землячка! Здравствуй! Вот уж поистине земля круглая! Рада буду с тобой познакомиться! :Smile3:

----------


## Inokentiy

Здравствуйте,хотела бы узнать как попасть в раздел "Танцы в детском саду" ,Очень надо: ,ведь скоро новый год,а я не умею ставить танцы.ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Катуна

Я не знаю как к вам обращаться, но могу помочь советом  как хореограф,  в поисковой строке наберите - танцы в детском саду видио - найдете множество!  напишите мне свой эл. адрес- чем смогу -помогу! 

          E-mail:   galisavchen@yandex.ru

----------


## PAN

> я не умею ставить танцы.ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!





> могу помочь советом  как хореограф,  в поисковой строке наберите


А ещё можно зайти к нашим хореографам... :Grin:  (Обещаю, не покусают... :Secret: )

----------


## Ольга-63

Inokentiy  

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....C-%F1%E0%E4%F3

Вот здесь посмотри.

----------


## Катуна

Ольга! И от меня спасибо за эту информацию -  при необходимости -воспользуюсь.. :Tender:

----------


## LUSSI V

Привет всем! Я вроде бы не совсем новичок, был большой перерыв (не было интернета) только вот до сих пор не адаптировалась. Очень хочу общаться, мне очень нравится здесь, тут такие профи, я очень хочу Вас видеть воотчую, встреча в реалии. Написала сумбурно. Сайт просто заряжен положительной энергией. Спасибо

----------


## koshka66

Здравствуйте, мои хорошие Тамадеи!!!!!!! я совсем не новичок на этом форуме, но в вашем разделе новичок, поэтому вхожу в дом с поклоном и благоговением.... Зовут меня Катя, можно Кошка, я певица, актриса, режиссер-постановщик в ДК, вот решила зарабатывать на хлеб еще и проведением мероприятий!!!!! Надеюсь примите меня в свою теплую и веселую компанию :Tender:

----------


## PAN

*koshka66*, 

Ух ты...

Катюха, привет... :flower:

----------


## koshka66

*PAN*, привет, РОДНОЙ!!!! да я теперь и здесь.... жить не на что, вот пытаюсь набраться опыта))))

----------


## Курица

> но в вашем разделе новичок, поэтому вхожу в дом с поклоном и благоговением....


*Катюш*, проходи...Ты  правильно сделала, что заглянула в наш раздел, если



> решила зарабатывать на хлеб  проведением мероприятий


потому что *лучшего пособия тебе не найти*...
Читай, задавай вопросы, и думаю :Yes4: , деньги у тебя появятся, :Grin:  а то что это-такая красавица и умница :Blush2: , а 



> жить не на что

----------


## koshka66

*Курица*, Знаете, Танюша, как в жизни бывает.... всякое случается. я только только начинаю... будем надеятся что добьюсь чего то

----------


## koshka66

спасибо за теплый прием

----------


## Антонина73

Всем пламенный привет с Поволжья!Я из города Димитровграда.Попала на форум по совету подруги,ведущей, чему несказанно рада! Работаю тамадой на свадьбах и ведущей на детских праздниках уже более 10 лет.Рада буду пообщаться с коллегами:) как говориться людей посмотреть и себя показать!

----------


## Курица

> Знаете, Танюша, как в жизни бывает.... всякое случается.


Катюш, ты меня извини-ВЫШЕ-я пошутила...
может быть,неудачно...конечно, в жизни бывает всякое...
просто здорово, что у человека не опускаются руки в трудной ситуации, а появляется огромное желание что-то изменить в своей жизни.Знаешь, один из моих любимых афоризмов(старички знают, он у меня год в автоподписи "простоял": "Не трудно делать! Трудно *решиться сделать"*)
Ты-решилась, и, поверь, не пожалеешь!
Здесь, на Форуме, очень много людей, "хороших и разных", и это очень здорово. что разных! Каждый даёт форумчанину то, чего пока не имеет читающий-опыт,навыки, багаж знаний, поддержку,в конце концов...
У каждого из нас, вечерами приходящих и просиживающих до ночи за монитором,свои цели.
НО для большинства из нас Форум-это частица жизни.
Поэтому я рада, что ты- с нами.

----------


## optimistka17

Привет, Антонина. Хорошая у тебя подруга, раз сюда дорогу показала. Таких подруг ценить надо и всегда помнить, что у нее на первом месте - взамовыручка, а не конкуренция треклятая.
 Осваивайся Антонина. Читай потихоньку , набирайся опыта и не бойся общаться, рассказывать как сама работаешь.Спрашивай, если что интересует Народ у нас в основном отзывчивый... Помогут.. Поддержут

----------


## PAN

> Катюш, ты меня извини-ВЫШЕ-я пошутила..


Таня... Кошка выдержит... ручаюсь... Боец уже проверенный... :Ok: 
А то, что решила расширить возможности - дважды молодец...

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

Всем доброго дня или ночи! Принимайте ещё одного новичка в семью. Я тоже Таня, приятно, что нас много.Работаем в месте с мужем, достаточно давно, около 15 лет. Пробежалась по темкам... Полный улёт! Какие же вы все талантливые, просто фонтан идей! Я в восторге от всех вас! Буду потихоньку осваиваться, если вдруг накосячу где поначалу, не ругайте строго. Ну и когда научусь как фото разместить, покажу себя.

----------


## optimistka17

Привет , Татьяна.
Не Боги горшки обжигают. Как разместить фотографии и еще много полезных вещей ты узнаешь , посетив тему "А как? Часто задаваемые вопросы..!"
Осваивайся потихоньку и все будет отлично. Не бойся высказываться по тому материалу, который читаешь. У нас не любят тех, кто сидит в подполье и "подглядывает". Их называют "геологами". Но ты ведь не из них?

----------


## koshka66

спасибо, Танюш, можно я так по свойски??? форум вообще неотъемлемая часть моей жизни и вошел он в нее еще до того как я зарегилась)))  так что мне многое тут понятно, близко... и конечно же все форумчане как родственники... только есть близкие, а есть дальние, которые тоже становятся близкими))) как например некоторые присутствующие в этой теме, да Паш?

----------


## Sabrina

Доброго времени суток всем! Всего пару дней знаю о вашем сайте,но читаю при любой малейшей возможности! 
Меня зовут Ксюша, я из прекрасного города Оренбурга! Преподаватель английского языка по профессии, но работа ведущих всегда у меня вызывала особый восторг!!! Профессионально занимаюсь проведением праздников совсем недавно, просто влюблена в это дело))) Так что я к вам)))

----------


## Ирина Лобанова

Всем привет! Я Ирина! Работаю музыкальным руководителем и хореографом в детском саду. Новичок на форуме ещё тот! Многого не умею, не получается загрузить фото. Загружаю ссылку, а фото нет... Жаль, но я научусь!Мой  электронный адрес : frau.lobanova2010@mail.ru

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Ксюша, я из прекрасного города Оренбурга!





> Я Ирина! Работаю музыкальным руководителем и хореографом в детском саду. Новичок на форуме ещё тот!


Ксюша и Ирина, милости просим к нашему шалашу!!!
Присоединяйтесь, задавайте вопросы о том, что непонятно(НЕ бойтесь этого-чесслово старички через монитор в лоб не ударят!!! :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## Sabrina

Татьяна, благодарю за внимание и теплый прием! у меня к вам вопрос. Если я хочу задать вопрос, где мне его лучше разместить? Найти более подходящую тему или можно и суда написать?

----------


## Курица

> Если я хочу задать вопрос, где мне его лучше разместить? Найти более подходящую тему или можно и суда написать?


Ксюш, я думаю- "дорога ложка к обеду-а яичко-ко Христову Дню"-старая русская пословица, права.
Это я к чему?Да пока ты ищешь для своего вопроса_ Нужную_ темку-и желание вопрос задать пропадет!
так что пиши тут-я, если что, перенаправлю его в нужную темку, а то и тут ответим! :Yes4:

----------


## Sabrina

ну раз к обеду, то приступим)))  Мне интересно ваше мнение по оводу новогодних корпоративов. Они обычно проходят друг за другом,  и приходится работать не покладая рук. Поделитесь своим опытом, насколько это дело утомительное? Или может кому-то лучше отработать сразу а потом спокойно почевать на лаврах?

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

По поводу лавров, скажу одно, если ты и твоя работа нужна людям, отдыхать не приходится. Корпоративы, утреники, свадьбы, и все это перед Новым годом, дело конечно утомительное, но тут выбирать тебе. Если работа есть, чего от нее отказываться?! У меня в этом году новогодние утреники до и после обеда, вечерами корпоративы, и так с 18 декабря по 1 января, устану, да, но с чувством удовлетворения, и морального и финансового. :Girl Blum2:

----------


## орбит

> Или может кому-то лучше отработать сразу а потом спокойно почевать на лаврах?


это дело интересное и нисколько не утомительно, если это твоё призвание. почивать на лаврах на пенсии.... :Derisive:

----------


## Sabrina

> это дело интересное и нисколько не утомительно, если это твоё призвание. почивать на лаврах на пенсии....


конечно же я говорю не о том что один раз  год отработала и отдыхать) некоторые предпочитают размеренный граик. Мне же хочется хоть каждый день работать))))




> По поводу лавров, скажу одно, если ты и твоя работа нужна людям, отдыхать не приходится. Корпоративы, утреники, свадьбы, и все это перед Новым годом, дело конечно утомительное, но тут выбирать тебе. Если работа есть, чего от нее отказываться?! У меня в этом году новогодние утреники до и после обеда, вечерами корпоративы, и так с 18 декабря по 1 января, устану, да, но с чувством удовлетворения, и морального и финансового.


Ариша, я тоже думаю что такая работа не может не приносить удовольствия) просто мне интересны все ньюансы и ,конечно же, мнение коллег! Кстати как с заказами после новогодних праздников? :Tender:

----------


## koshka66

> Да пока ты ищешь для своего вопроса Нужную темку-и желание вопрос задать пропадет!
> так что пиши тут-я, если что, перенаправлю его в нужную темку, а то и тут ответим!


 ой недавно в какой - то теме про енто писала)))) за то и люблю наш ВЕЛИКИЙ форум)))))

----------


## Ильич

Нашел в сети.
Посвящается всем начинающим
Дневник тамады.

Понедельник
Есть заказ!!! Сто баксов для острастки
Залепил за вечер без балды!!!
Обещаю конкурсы и пляски
От лица красавца - тамады!!!!
Первый промах... Даже интересно
Где растет такая молодежь?!!!
Спутал жениха с его невестой...
Волосы до плеч... Хрен разберешь!!! 
Вторник
Удался сценарий мне на славу!!!
А у них в глазах горит вопрос:
Как бы прокормить гостей ораву
И скостить мне цену на "полтос"...
Ладно. Соглашаюсь за полтинник!!!
Тамадить - не рыть!!! Всегда я рад!!!
В деле развлечений я - Ботвинник!!!
Что ни шутка, то латентный мат!!! 
Среда, четверг, пятница
У невесты множество поправок.
Много пожеланий и реприз:
Свекра хочет, чтоб раздел до плавок
Иль подбил свекруху на стриптиз.
А жених желает, что бы теща
Сальто показала под шафе!!!
И желательно, чтоб ее мощи
Навсегда остались там, в кафе!!!
Еле я отбился от обоих,
Пригрозив расценки поменять!!!
Блин!!! Еще бы заказали "Боинг",
Чтоб гостей к гулянке доставлять!!!
Суббота
Встал. Побрился. Все аксессуары
Бросил в неизменный свой портфель.
Выкуп, ЗАГС и прочие кошмары
Вытерлись из памяти как гель.
А в кафе уже пошла работа :
Конкурсы, приколы, суета!!!
Молодым, как на автопилоте,
Каждый миг пел "многие лета",
"Горько!!!" - с каждым тостом им горланил,
Теребил родителей, гостей...
Три по двести махом заарканил...
И дал жару уж планете всей!!!! 
Рифмовал свекруху с "бляхой мухой".
Тестя до подштанников раздел.
Жениху одел сережку в ухо
И невесте "хэппибездей" пел.
А потом взял и украл невесту.
С ней в коморке выпили 0,5.
А жених, нажравшись в знак протеста,
Предложил кому-то переспать!!!
Через край веселье уже било,
Когда я в забытья впав виток,
В оливье соседа спрятал рыло,
Подложив нарезку под висок..
Воскресенье
Боже мой!!! И кто со мной в кровати?!!!
Мать невесты.... Вот же твою мать!!!!
Надо алкоголю сказать - хватит!!!
И в порочных связях отказать!!!!
Но опять звенит мобильный, сволочь,
И меня толкает на порок...
Есть заказ!!! Гей-пати... Ровно в полночь...
Доля тамады - не сахарок!

----------


## Курица

> Нашел в сети.
> *Посвящается всем начинающим*





> Но опять звенит мобильный, сволочь,
> И меня толкает на порок...
> *Есть заказ!!! Гей-пати... Ровно в полночь...*





> *Доля тамады - не сахарок!*


Ильич,не  напугаешь начинающих-то, которым посвятил?...  :Grin:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Sabrina

> Ильич,не  напугаешь начинающих-то, которым посвятил?...


напротив, оень даже понравилось)) тем более доля правды то есть :Grin:  хоть она и очень мала!!! :Ok:

----------


## орбит

> тем более доля правды то есть хоть она и очень мала!!!


отчасти!!! Балдею!!!!

----------


## орбит

> просто мне интересны все ньюансы и ,конечно же, мнение коллег! Кстати как с заказами после новогодних праздников?


Да всё хорошо у того, у кого всё хорошо!!!! какой график?! чуть расслабился и.... куча проблеммммммм!

----------


## Zabanka

Добрый....(утро, день, вечер, ночь) всем))) Я Зарина (Заринка, Зара, Заря).  :Grin:  Живу на Южном Урале. Работаю в культуре, зарабатываю на свадьбах и юбилеях.....и так уж лет 15)))) Примите меня в семью!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Я Зарина (Заринка, Зара, Заря





> Примите меня в семью!!!!!!!!


*Заринка*:
Вот так терем-теремок,
Ладный да нарядный!
Чую яблочный пирог…
Где здесь вход парадный?
Эй вы, мил честной народ,
Отворяйте двери!
Кто тут в тереме живет,
Люди али звери?

*Курочка:*
Заходи, кума, смелее,
Вот как раз готов обед.
Вместе будет веселее!
Лучше дома в мире нет! :Grin: 

(использованы стихи Олеси Емельяновой. текст сказки* тут*

----------


## caigorodova

Доброго дня всем! Меня зовут Татьяна ..Год занимаюсь юбилеями, свадьбами, корпоративами..Очень нравится - это мое! Мне намного легче, так как я пишущая тамада!Рада буду со всеми познакомится...Времени правда не всегда хватает..Примите меня в свою компанию...

----------


## Курица

> Очень нравится - это мое! Мне намного легче, так как я *пишущая тамада*!


Привет,ТАнюш!
 ЗАСТАВИЛА С УТРА УЛЫБНУТЬСЯ! Знаешь, почему? Анекдот напомнила:"Чукча не писатель, чукча - читатель".
Это замечательно, что пИшущая, (что бы ты в эту фразу не вкладывала!Хотя мне кажется, что имеешь в виду то, что сценарии сама пишешь, а не склеиваешь по кусочкам из наинтернеченного.)Если я это поняла правильно, то заходи сюда:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9
Темка называется "*Собственные наработки* вновь пришедших пользователей"

----------


## татьяна 73

Добрый день!   Обогрейте и меня под своим крылышком Я наверное с заднего проходу хотела пролезть Написала просьбу о помощи не представившись   Я простая  русская  девчонка с изюминкой  даже тремя( это я про своих детей )натура творческо-бытовая  т е веду домашнее хозяйство и праздники .Хозяйство 16 лет а праздники 1 год Наврное было лучше бы наоборот Про форум подсказала подруга с Мончегорска Ленок 009 за это ей низкий поклон Пока осваиваюсь но высветится заставила тема "110 лет убойному пункту (переработка крупно рогатого скота) там же НГ" Мариночка магистр подсказала тема"Рога -копыта" подкиньте пожалуйста материалу и идей  Направьте в русло Надеюсь на сотрудничество  и вашу поддержку

----------


## Курица

> "*110 лет убойному пункту* (переработка крупно рогатого скота) там же НГ" Мариночка магистр подсказала тема*"Рога -копыта"* подкиньте пожалуйста *материалу и идей*  Направьте в русло


Надеюсь, тёзка, ты не о конкурсах, подходящих для представителей этой "творческой" профессии спрашиваешь???? :Grin: 
А материал ты сама должна выбрать-на вкус, на цвет, как говориться, "сердцу не прикажешь". А поискать тут попробуй:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9
А тут музычку: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%F7%EA%EE%E2

А вот когда уже №кости" будут, "мяса" мы поможем нарастить!!! :Yes4: 

А откуда ты родом,тёзка, если не секрет? И где именно на Псковщине твой дом?

----------


## татьяна 73

Большое спасибо про "мясо " обнадёжили осталось кость слепить
Родом я из города-героя Невеля , Может мы не только тёзки но и землячки?

----------


## Курица

> Может мы не только тёзки но и *землячки*?


Как говорит актер из комедии:"Йэс, йэс, ОБэХаэСэС" :Taunt: 
Вы очень проницательны, мадам...У меня ж под фото ясно написано-Солнечный Скобаристан (только после перезагрузки нового варианта РИСТАН не поместился :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## татьяна 73

Приятно удивлена Просто в восторге  Теперь дошло у кого под крылышком по блату пригреете ? Мечты точно сбываются ,а я о таком и не мечтала даже Вы сами из самого Пскова?Я только ещё опытный геолог  тырю,теряю, забываю ,гляжу здесь щё ня рылась  ,там тожа  Но всё -равно без форума ,как без воздуха Забросила дом ,как -то хочу без ущерба семье никак не получается Не управная  Извините ,что не напрягаюсь ставить знаки препинания   Сегодня от волнения точно не засну

----------


## Курица

> по блату пригреете ?


дык...куда деваться :Oj: ...Но оговорочка-то по-Фрейду,землячка, не находишь? :Vah: Пригревают на груди обычно кого? :Blink:  :Grin: 



> Я только ещё опытный геолог


Неа, ты уже вышла из забоя на поверхность, открыла, как Гюльчатай,личико...То есть постепенно из геолога начинаешь превращаться в форумчанку. Надеюсь, что это тебе понравится, и ты будешь общаться так, как и все люди. Обычные.Нормальные. С геологоразведочным техникумом "в шкафу", рядом со "скелетом" (Эк, каку метафору завернула :Derisive: )



> без форума ,как без воздуха *Забросила дом ,как -то хочу без ущерба семье никак не получается*


А за это получишь!!! :Aga: Имей силу воли!!!
(кто б поучал-у самой в доме кавардак и дети непоено-некормленные,неперепеленованные лежат :Grin: )



> Извините ,что не напрягаюсь ставить знаки препинания


Напрасно.Это плохой тон. На форуме это ...мммм...по-секрету...не приветствуется..



> Сегодня от волнения точно не засну


Если муж под боком-и ничего... :Blush2:

----------


## Маргоshа

> кто б поучал-у самой в доме кавардак и дети непоено-некормленные,неперепеленованные лежат


Танюша, в этом и плюсов много есть. Мне посудомойку купили (уговаривала до этого года 3)! Аэрогриль приобрели, пароварку. Хлебопечь в уголке стоит. Я только прихожу домой и .... за комп.
Так что, видишь какая от форума польза  :Grin:

----------


## Жанна Веселова

Я бы тоже с удовольствием пообщалась, да вот, видимо, веду праздники я гораздо лучше, чем разбираюсь в интернете...))))

Замечательное стихотворение....

----------


## татьяна 73

Танечка ,не опасайтесь меня ,можете на меня положиться ,я вас не разочарую Я буду стараться учиться и не злоупотреблять вашим положением Если чего можете бить ,я закалённая ,купаюсь в прудке даже сейчас. Будете у нас не проезжайте мимо приму всё ваше семейство и в баньке напарю и поляну нашинкую звоните 89210025610 Даст Бог  увидимся ,я вам тоже может пригожусь и буду полезной ,но сейчас я потребитель и толку с меня мало .Татьяна  по работе на корпоративе очень нужна помощь Сегодня ходила к заказчику "110 лет убойному пункту" И неловко себя чувствовала ,уж очень сырой сценарий ,просто мокрющий Мой третий корпорат ,муж ещё 1 раз пойдёт Ди-Джеем,тендемчик зашибись.Кто  и как встречать  приглашённых у входа? На банкете будет глава нашего городского поселения ,ветврач,председатели колхозов  Подводки к ним ещё нужно искать Дали деньги ,чтоб я призы купила. Первый раз на это подписалась ,хотя как понимаю я должна этим заниматься,как угодить и в точку закупить, подскажите пожалуйста что -нибудь прикольненькое  Программу расчитываю на 4 часа +-,правильно?

----------


## Курица

> На банкете будет глава нашего городского поселения ,ветврач,председатели колхозов  Подводки к ним ещё нужно искать


Так давай вместе "поищем":я с моей подружкой Музой чё-нить порифмую, если ты в личку напишешь звания и фамилии, а также чуть-чуть о них...



> Кто  и как встречать  приглашённых у входа?


и прочие вопросы попробуй вот тут продублировать:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...5!-quot/page73
Кстати, на этой стр. (на которую выше ссылка) и на предыдущей наш  *форумский люд тебе уже кое-что накидал!!!* :Yes4:

----------


## Мария В

доброго времени суток! Потихоньку вливаюсь. ПОка глаза разбегаются... 23-го корпоратив у спецов Чебоксарского водохранилища новогодний. Хотят в свете поднятия уровня воды до 65 отметки... Всё, съедет крыша...
Может кто-нибудь что посоветует??? буду очень-очень-очень благодарна!!!

----------


## Rusinka

Доброе утро, всем! 
Спасибо, что берете под свое крылышко такого птенчика, как я! :)
Начинаю свои первые шаги по освоению вашего форума. Но, то что я уже просмотрела - мне нравится.
Пришла к вам, чтоб поучиться, посмотреть, что делают и выделывают коллеги, чем живут, как общаются.           
Как и в каждой стране, в каждом городе есть свои обряды и традиции, хорошие и плохие люди, достопримечательности и множество интерсных мест, так и у вас я буду искать самое интересное и делиться своими идеями.

----------


## СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК

Прошлый год наша здесь сказку Репка для детского нового года (хотя там не совсем про новый год) Весь класс (5Б) был шоке - по школе заняли первое место. В этом году дети (у меня девочки двойняшки) просят поискать еще круче. Это была синхробуффонада минут на 7 ПЛИИИЗ пожалуйста помогите, если можно то в личку Berloga0@mail.ru буду очень ждато от вас помощи. Может песня про зайцев с переделанными словами, а потом прибегает охотник и всех расстреливает- замем мадагаскар и все танцуют

----------


## Курица

*Мария В*, 
*Rusinka*, 
*СВЕТОФОРИЧЕК*, 
ой, что-то я почитала последние посты, и удивилась-они как будто из рубрики "Ужасы нашего городка"...
(шутка)
Ну, посудите сами:



> ПОка *глаза разбегаются*..


 :Blink: 



> что д*елают и выделывают* коллеги


 :Vah: 



> а потом *прибегает охотник и всех расстреливает*


 :Tu: 

Хочу вам сказать:"Девочки!Всё будет хорошо! Анатольевна узнавала!!!" :Yes4: 
Ходите по открытым темкам, не бойтесь писать и общаться-и все вы узнаете, что мы ту "выделываем"!!!

----------


## татьяна 73

Землячка ,здравствуйте! Танечка ,привет !Дотянула до последнего шью костюмы Д М и снегурочки на 24 ,прошлогодние подарила .  Хочу ещё успеть ростовую зайца .
Сценарий ещё не готов,как напишу, хочу выслать вам, чтоб утвердили ,внесли поправки .Как придумать тост за фирму (убойн пункт) показать нужность необходимость,
может в поздравит  телеграммах?

----------


## Курица

> Как придумать тост за фирму (убойн пункт) показать нужность необходимость,
> может *в поздравит  телеграммах*?


Тань, Оля -Шоумама бы тебе об этих телеграммах сказала кратко и ёмко- БОЯН!!! Я тоже так думаю!!!
Может, так повернуть тост за нужность,необходимость организации. которой 110 лет:
Великий Шекспир говорил: "Доброе имя - величайшее сокровище как мужчин, так и женщин. Кто крадет у меня кошелек - крадет безделицу, что-то, обратившиеся в ничто… Но кто крадет мое доброе имя - крадет то, что не обогащает его нисколько, а меня разоряет вконец".
Ваше предприятие вот уже больше века, а, если точнее, 110 лет несет своё доброе имя, держит марку!!!
Мой тост за вас-людей, честно делающих своё дело!

----------


## татьяна 73

Два дня  мысли гоняла  ,а тут на подносе подано В моей голове ветер свищет Спасибо за оперативность Так хочется пообщаться ,но малой скулит ,без меня не ложится спать  На душе  так приятно , что у меня теперь  есть такой добрый советчик как вы

----------


## Ponj29

Как уютно здесь новичкам. Как жаль, что нельзя было забраться под это уютное крылышко, когда я пришла на форум. :Tu:

----------


## татьяна 73

Танечка Вы прекрасны Загадочная, вдохновляющая- просто шекарная женщина А мне всё никак не освежить аватарку Ладно на праздник сделаю причёску, оденусь по-сезону ,  окультурю фасад и профиль  и сфоткаюсь  ,хоть  целлюлит этот  и раздражает .   Сегодня пекла бисквитный торт ,а сценарий не готов Разглядяйка,безответственная вот и всё Подскажите пожалуйста как правильно 1часть  торжств  за фирму  ,2часть проводы старого  года,3 часть Новый год достаточно три момента ?Или я что -то упускаю 
Какстинг ДМ проводить не будем ,мы его уже назначили Снегурочка мужчина ДМ женщина" Привет ,привет мои друзья На праздник ваш припёрся Я "Пойдёт такая речь или Боян Как можно использовать костюм кролика на корпоративе ?

----------


## Ноня

Всем добрый день! Я САМЫЙ НАСТОЯЩИЙ НОВИЧОК! В ЭТУ ПЯТНИЦУ ПРОВОЖУ первую свою свадьбу))) Времеени мне предоставили мало, всего 10 дней плюс у меня грудной малыш, поэтому все делала в овральном  режиме по ночам. (Как сказал наш папа "Доча, мы потеряли нашу маму, 10 дней назад"). Сидела 5 ночей до 5 утра и кайфовала)))) ПЁРЛО)))))))))))
Ну в общем не суть...написала сценарий + музыку расписала. Есть вопрос опытным ТАМАДИЛАМ . 
Свадьба 60 чел как лучше провести знакомство? (посмотрите мой вар-т не слишком ли затянуто?) 
Почему то хотела что-нить оригинальное не притчу на очаг, но раз опыт первый и мало времени - то не стала выдумывать 
№3 ГДЕ ВЫ БЕРЕТЕ АППАРАТУРУ И ДИ ДЖЕЕВ с которыми потом работаете? У меня на это большая часть времени ушла т.к. новый год и сами понимаете на 24 все заняты плюс бюджет у людей ограничен - поэтому я практически совершила чудо! Сама веду бесплатно так сказать на правах самопрезентации)))
И прошу посмотреть точно ли я расписала сценарий по времени? или то что понаписано не уложить в эти промежутки.
СПАСИБО БУДУ ВСЕМ ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЬНА ЗА СОВЕТЫ!

----------


## Инна Р.

*Ноня*, Совсем скоро ты поймешь - что 10 дней - это вечность! Можно подготовить не одну свадьбу!  :Taunt:

----------


## Ноня

Как выложить сценарий прям скопировать и вставить сюда? Что-то файлом не прикрепляется.

----------


## Ноня

Молодых встречаем у входа в зал. У каждого в руках должны быть рис, лепестки  и монетки. Пока молодые идут от крыльца, по ходу движения, с криками «Поздравляем!» их посыпают крупой, монетами, лепестками и хлопушками  .
МУЗЫКА – классика поппури
В праздничном зале (звучит фоново музыка и я говорю)

18-00
На крыльце их встречает ведущий и родители. 
Дорогие молодожены! По традиции встречают вас здесь самые дорогие вам люди – родители. 

Приготовить рушник, каравай с солью , бокалы с шампанским и поднос.

На Руси такой обычай есть
Хлебом с солью отмечают честь
Вас сегодня мы встречаем
Этим пышным караваем!

А теперь проверим кто будет главой в семье, кусаем каравай, чей кусок будет больше тот и глава! А вы, дорогие гости, дружно болейте за жениха и невесту!

А теперь отведайте искристого шампанского, на счет три выпейте этот божественный напиток под аплодисменты гостей и разбейте на счастье бокалы! НУ-КА посмотрим сколько осколков – столько и детишек вам, ведь именно дети – это настоящее Счастье! 

18-15
Мы приглашаем всех к праздничному столу. Напоминаю, во главе стола сидят наши виновники торжества, невеста справа от жениха. Рядом с невестой свидетель, после родители невесты. Рядом с женихом свидетельница и родители жениха. Затем бабушки, дедушки, близкие родственники и после уже друзья.

Когда все расселись музыка стоп и я говорю

Всем добрый вечер! Для начала давайте познакомимся, меня зовут Анастасия.
А теперь подняли ручки и снова и еще раз искупали в овациях эту прекрасную пару. Молодоженам УРА! УРА!

Наша Ирина  – просто сказка.
Вы со мной друзья согласны?
В центр зала выходи, 
Жениха с собой бери.

Ну что ж , первое мое испытания для вас. Ирина встань пожалуйста к этому краю стола, только так чтобы все тебя видели и могли наслаждаться твоей красотой, а ты Артем у другого края стола. Вот молодцы.
Говорят что влюбленные чувствуют и понимают друг друга на расстоянии. Теперь Артем тебе предстоит жестами сказать любимой то, что написано вот на этом листочке. А ты Ирина угадывай. Зрительный зал пока молчит. Это задание для молодых.(фраза: Моё сердце стучит для тебя). 
А вот теперь вопрос к залу Кто продолжит мою фразу: Женщина любит ….чем?
Может быть вы знаете и самый короткий путь к сердцу мужчины?
Всё верно. Итак Артем, ты говоришь те ласковые слова Ирине которыми ты ее будешь называть в вашей семейной жизни, Ирина, если тебе нравится его ласковое название то делаешь к нему навстречу шаг вперед, если нет то стоишь на месте. А Ирина в свою очередь называет те блюда которыми она обязуется кормить Артема. Артем, если ты рад отведать это блюда из рук любимой также делаешь ей навстречу шаг вперед, если не будешь это есть – то стоишь на месте. 

Музыка фоново как вар-т Билан – моя невеста.
 (во время конкурса тихо, когда идут к столу прибавить)

Ну я смотрю со взаимопониманием у наших молодоженов все в порядке и под бурные авации зала жених провожает невесту к столу.

Итак, дорогие гости, наполняем бокалы берем их в правую руку поднимаем повыше и я хочу произнести первый тост за молодую пару. Если вы не возражаете, предлагаю выпить стоя. 
Дорогие молодожены, мы все пришли для того, чтобы разделить с вами вашу радость и поздравить Вас с днем бракосочетания. Мы  Вам желаем семейного счастья, любви, и долгих лет совместной жизни. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!
За Артема и Ирину! (Включает музыку Торжественная)

С днем рождения вашей семьи! Друзья, не знаю как вам а мне было ГОРЬКО!

А теперь, дорогие гости, не стесняйтесь, набирайтесь сил перед праздничной программой. Угощайтесь.

(10 минут на застолье: Все едят, музыка играет: песни под номером 04)

18-40
А сейчас я хочу предоставить слово самым дорогим и близким людям наших молодоженов, их родителям  (музыка: «Родительский дом - Шелег)
Не будем нарушать традицию русской свадьбы и послушаем первый наказ от родителей невесты, 
Обойди весь белый свет
Лучше тещи в мире нет
И красива и мудра
Вам наказ дает она!

Скажу вам правду я
Без лести
Нет во всем мире лучше тестя

Татьяна Ивановна, Юрий Михайлович, пожалуйста… (песня про тещу)

Итак, выпьем за эти теплые и мудрые слова

За столом еще есть дама 
Имя ей Вторая мама
В ней течет родная кровь
Поздравляет вас СВЕКРОВЬ

Обойди весь белый свет 
Лучше папы в мире нет
Выростил он молодца
Как 2 капли весь в отца
Что умеет чем удал
Все он сыну передал
А сегодня сын женился
Папа в свекра превратился


Музыка – тёща моя Нэнси


Оксана Николаевна, Андрей Васильевич вам слово…( песня про свекровь)

Молодые слушайте да на ус мотайте, с мудрыми советами по жизни шагайте.  

Пьем – и вкл. Полную версию Свекрови

Артем и Ирина от вас ответное слово родителям. Поблагодарите их за все все все! И выразите им свою любовь и признательность. 
(Фоново звучит песня Родительский дом)

Давайте поднимем заздравную чару
За тех, кто взрастил эту славную пару.
Кто в жизни не знал ни сна, ни покоя,
Ковал для них счастье такое большое.
За труд и заботы, за все что смогли,
Пусть дети поклонятся вам до земли. 
 (молодые кланяются)
Добра вам, здоровья огромный прирост,
За вас поднимаем мы праздничный тост.

А мы продолжаем, итак кто мне сможет ответить на следующий вопрос. 

19-10
Что связало наших молодоженов?
Совершенно верно, это волшебное чувство - любовь!
(включает фоново - Любовь похожая на сон, когда подхожу к гостям убавляй)
Внимание! Разыгрывается первый приз! Поднимаем руки и поем песни со словом любовь! 
И у нас есть победитель! Имя…! Приз № 1 
Давайте дружно поаплодируем ему.

(Любовь не трали вали и потом сразу Выпьем за любовь любви ) – как песня заканчивается я начинаю

Сегодня не простой день, сегодня образовалась новая большая семья! И один из очень важных свадебных обрядов – это знакомство родных жениха и родных невесты. Пусть каждый в стихотворной форме представит себя или свою семью и пожелает что-нибудь молодоженам. 
Ну например так Меня зовут Настя
Молодоженам счастья.
Я дам достаточно времени на творческие размышления))) Знакомство начнем после первой музыкальной паузы а сейчас я хочу провести небольшую игру. Тоже так сказать для сближения семейных уз.
Посмотрите у нас есть стол слева и стол справа. Сейчас мы проверим какая половина стола самая быстрая и любвиобильная. 
Каждый начиная от края стола передает эстафетный поцелу	й следующим образом. Сняв с себя платок целуем соседа и завязываем ему платок. Доходим до жениха (левая сторона зала) или до невесты. На счет три начали!(музыка Пугачева – Я тебя поцеловала)

- За молодых пили?
Все: -Пили!
- За родителей пили?
Все: -Пили!
- Чтоб стать всем нам ближе и родней,
Давайте выпьем за гостей!

19-25
Ах, как невеста смотрит влюблено,
Ах, как взволнован гордый жених.
Первый вальс для вас молодые,
Первый танец для вас двоих.

(Музыка – Танец молодых Мир который подарил тебя)
А теперь дорогие молодожены я предлагаю вам сделать два паровозика под музыку собираем гостей Жених со своей стороны, а Невеста со своей, чей паровозик будет длинней.
(Ламбада, Макарена, Ха фа на на)
Дорогие гости, кто желает – может присоединяться к нашим молодым, мы открываем первую музыкальную паузу. 

Первая пауза.
19-50
Ну а мы продолжаем наш праздничный вечер 
Я думаю гостям было предоставлено достаточно времени для обдумывания своей самопрезентации. И мы не отвлекаясь от вкушения блюд этого праздничного стола начинаем наше знакомство. Начнем пожалуй с этой прекрасной дамы. (подношу микрофон) СПЕЦ.ПРИЗ

Знакомимся… (музыка знакомство перфект, когда говорю фоново. Когда хлопаем – громко)
Бабушек, дедушек мы не забыли 
Им персональный тост посвятили! 
Когда –то за ручку водили внучат, 
А им уже «Горько!» сегодня кричат, 
Выросли, стали большими, а значит, 
Правнуков скоро вы будете нянчить! 
(Бабушка СТАРУШКИ)

Слово предоставляется бабушке невесты  Валентине Афанасьевне! 
Аплодисменты замечательной бабушке …
У жениха тоже есть бабушка выслушаем мудрые и добрые слова от бабушки                      Альбины Ивановны!!!
ГОРЬКО!
Кушаем одну музыку

Что-то я вижу гости уже засиделись а у нас на очереди розыгрыш следующего мегаприза.
Я хочу пригласить на эту сцену 2-х сильных крепких мужчин. Причем одного со стороны жениха, а другого со стороны невесты. 
затем мне нужно 5 дам со стороны невесты и такое же количество дам со стороны жениха.
(Надо 2 стула, шарики 15 шт, приз № 2)
(музыка Давай подвигай попой)
Рассаживаем под какую нить музыку

20-20
Пожалуйста присаживаемся к столу и следующее поздравление звучит от родной сестры жениха Татьяны и всей большой семьи Корниенко (музыка – про сестру нарезка)

А сейчас слово предоставляется родному брату невесты – Евгению. Дружно поддержим его! (музыка про брата нарезка)
Дружно подняли бокалы и выпили за эти замечательные пожелания. ГОРЬКО ! 

20-30

И традиционно второй танцевальный блок нашего вечера открывается медленным танцем. Невеста приглашает на танец своего отца, а жених свою маму. Желающие присоединяйтесь.
 минут 10-15.

20-45
Ну что все разогрелись? Давайте уже начинать активные поздравления жениха и невесты. Не стесняемся выходим: дарим цветы. подарки и конечно же теплые слова. Свидетели (__________________________________________),  думаю что вам нужно показать всем пример.

Фоновая музыка – Я сказал поздравляю
Пьем
Есть еще желающие поздравить молодых?

НУ что ж пока народ собирается с мыслями  и готовится к поздравлению мы не будем терять времени. Мы уже услышали много пожеланий счастья любви и конечно же детей. И сейчас мы будем определять какого же пола будет первенец Артема и Ирины. Итак в голубые ползунки кладем купюры за мальчика и в розовые за девочку.
(музыка - в Каждом маленьком ребенке) Розовые и голубые ползунки.

21-00 горячее
И пока мы слушаем следующие поздравления – родители жениха и невесты дружно подсчитывают денежные средства и объявляют пол первенца.

Следующие поздравления: 2-3

Встать друзьям жениха 
Ответное слово от невесты – песня Пусть бегут неуклюже – 2 куплета только

Конкурс «Принесите мне» 4 мужчин и свидетель и жених. (Виноградинку, цветок, женскую туфельку, вилку, женские бусы). Надо: приз № 3 и 6 стульев.
( Музыка шоу Бенни Хила)
В это время  воруют невесту.
21-30
Выкуп невесты.
Мужской стриптиз (музыка – стриптиз). Приглашаются самые сексуально-привлекательные друзья жениха. Ирина я люблю тебя.
 Давайте поаплодируем нашим горячим мужчинам, я думаю что это достойный выкуп. Девчонки! Отпустите Ирину в объятья мужа. (музыка Как жизнь без весны) И наши молодожены снова слились в нежном поцелуе. 
Примерно д.б. горячее поэтому возможно пригласить к столу.
21-50 Перерыв минут 20

22-10(15)
Влюбленные сердца воссоединились, а у нас настал самый долгожданный момент для всех незамужних дам этого торжества. Бросание свадебного букета. Я попрошу всех пройти во второй зал, невеста становится в центре зала позади ее встают незамужние девушки, и на счет три Ирина бросает свой букет в толпу подруг. РАЗ,2,ТРИ! 
Бросание букета (когда поймали – Невеста Николаев) Какая бойкая девушка, вы только посмотрите! Кто у нас поймал букет? С кем вы пришли на этот праздник? Попрошу вас далеко не уходить.
Сейчас в зал выходят все холостяки, будем определять на чьей свадьбе мы будем гудеть в следующем году. 
Попрошу свидетеля поставить в центр зала стул, невеста поставит свою ножку на стул а жених под бурные аплодисменты гостей аккуратно снимает с невесты подвязку и на счет 3 бросает ее в толпу холостяков! (Когда снимает – музыка на стриптиз, поймал - Обручальное кольцо обрезок)
Кто поймал – выводит свою половинку. Итак мы выяснили самых резвых, быстрых и динамичных на этом празднике.
Все гости рассаживаются по своим местам, поймавшие букет и подвязку ____________ и ____________  остаются.
22-30
Я так понимаю, вы решили себя показать самыми активными и зажигательными или так уже не терпится создать семью, что готовы были смести все на своем пути? А я хочу обратится к жениху и невесте. В помощь этим замечательным парам, выберете пожалуйста еще одну вот чтобы наверняка самую зажигательную и динамичную пару. И пригласите ее на сцену.
И мы объявляем свадебно-танцевальный марафон! Судьями марафона будут молодожены.

1. Вальс   2. Танго   3. Рок ин ролл   4. Ламбада

22-40 
Молодцы и на такой оживленной ноте я объявляю очередную музыкально-курительную паузу.
Что-нибудь современное, но русское и известное на слуху минут 20

Торт надо: (поднос для денег, 2 свидетеля, нож, блюдце для торта)

23-00 (музыка торжественная -2)
Дорогие друзья! ВСТРЕЧАЙТЕ, АППОГЕЙ СЕГОДНЯШНЕГО ВЕЧЕРА, ШЕДЕВР КУЛИНАРНОГО ИСКУССТВА - СВАДЕБНЫЙ ТОРТ!!! 
 Жених берет в правую руку нож невеста кладет свою руку на его руку, и легким движением руки они отрезают, первый самый вкусный, самый сладкий кусочек торта. Именно этот кусочек сделает сладкой жизнь того, кто выиграет его на аукционе. Начальная ставка аукциона – 50 р. Кто больше?
Пожалуйста, молодые угощайте своих гостей тортом.

23-10 (разная музыка можно чередовать ретро и современное)
Чаепитие – минут 10-15 (сказать мамам чтоб приготовили спички и свечи 2 семейных одна как семейный очаг, свидетели предварительно всем раздали свечи и когда зажгут очаг выключить свет)

23-30 (лирическая фоном когда приглашаю в круг и рассказываю притчу И.Крутой Ты в моем сентябре)
А теперь я попрошу всех встать и образовать один большой круг. Молодые становятся в центре.
Притча. Я попрошу наших мамочек как хранительниц домашнего очага зажечь очаг новой семьи и передать им свое тепло и свет.
А теперь дорогие молодожены, поделитесь с каждым теплом своего очага, все подходим к молодым и зажигаем свечи от их семейного очага.
МЫ все еще раз вас поздравляем с рождением вашей семьи и желаем СЧАСТЬЯ!
(ЗВУЧИТ МЫ ЖЕЛАЕМ СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ)

----------


## Инна Р.

Хоть просьба поступила в личку, отвечаю тут,может и другие новички в профессии что то для себя возьмут полезного. 

Настя, ты  откуда ты? У нас тут все на ты!!! Поэтому переходи тоже.
Прочитала. По скелету: молодые приезжаеют (по крайней мере у нас,поэтому хочу знать из какого ты региона,большой город или нет), так вот - он приедут ОЧЕНЬ уставшими. 

1. Поэтому встреча должна быть коротюсенькой и сразу за стол и никаких испытаний для молодых перед застольем лучше не делать. Пусть поедят и отдохнут. Я бы игру с ними поставила перед свадебным танцем.
2. Ты вписала поздравляющих, но !!! будь готова к тому - что они могут отказаться и родители и свидетели и братья... У каждого прерд началом банкета надо уточнить этот момент. И подготовить запасные тосты на такой случай.
3. На сколько часов тебе нужна программа? Тут у тебя не больше чем на 4. Нет массовых активных игр - это плохо. С любой такой игры нужно начинать активную программу. Когда люди в куче,командами - они не стесняются. Лучше всего тут после танца молодых,в начале танцевального перерыва провести такую игру: это растанцовка и сплочение и знакомство. Возьми любую - хоть паровозики, хоть перетанцовки.
4. Представиться стихотвороно - очень сложное задание! Знакомиться во второй половине банкета  -уже не актуально, логика пропадает. Продумай это момент. Тут еще зависит - сколько гостей - если 15 то допустимо, если 40 - убирай смело! Даже если они придумают - это будет долго. Ну и ставь знакомство между вторым, третьим, четвертым тостом - дальше уже не стоит. 
Если народу мало, перезнакомь их тупо по списку, если много - общими фразами - аплодисменты родственникам жениха:родня, поднимите руки, аплодисменты подружкам невесты... - т.е. компануй группами: родня того и этого, друзья того и этой, соседи, сотрудники.... похлопали им и достаточно!

Вобщем: Сценарий конечно набран стандартный. Не плохой, но изюминок нету. Читай форум,свадебные темы, выискивай изюмчик, который тебе на душу ляжет. 
Стремись убрать стишки, когда найдешь, чем заменить. 
Не кидайся все это сделать прямо к этой, первой свадьбе! Пока учи то, что придумала! 
Если будут вопросы - спрашивай!  Всегда отвечу.

УДАЧИ ТЕБЕ на этой свадьбе, да и на всех остальных!  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

> ГДЕ ВЫ БЕРЕТЕ АППАРАТУРУ И ДИ ДЖЕЕВ


это вопрос совсем отдельный! Одни ищут - по объявлениям, В Контакте, другие (как я ) покупают аппаратуру и у чат мужей

----------


## Ноня

> Сценарий конечно набран стандартный. Не плохой, но изюминок нету. Читай форум,свадебные темы, выискивай изюмчик, который тебе на душу ляжет.


Инна, спасибо за отзыв, свадьба 60 чел. Может тогда их поднять на знакомство как свадебные кольца? Как вариант... только не совсем поняла как их лучше провести...





> На сколько часов тебе нужна программа? Тут у тебя не больше чем на 4. Нет массовых активных игр - это плохо. С любой такой игры нужно начинать активную программу. Когда люди в куче,командами - они не стесняются. Лучше всего тут после танца молодых,в на


у меня 6 часов с 18-24 и сделала после танца молодых паровозики типа чей паровозик длинней жених собирает гостей со своей стороны, а невеста со своей.
В 20-45 после второго танц. блока была идея переодеться в Сердючку на юбилее хорошо принимали, и вести след.блок со стриптизом жениха в этом образе... Как думаешь?

----------


## Инна Р.

Не знаю, стриптиз Жениха - гм... как бы жениха я стараюсь выставить только в лучшем свете. Бывает, гости требуют - тут уж деваться некуда, ито пытаюсь скрасить этот момент - предлагаю заменить на эротический танец с резинкой (хотя бы раздевать не придется), а уж самой инициировать стриптиз от жениха точно бы не стала никогда.
Кстати, а выкупов заготовь разнообразных побольше! Воровать могут все и не по одному разу. :)))))



> Может тогда их поднять на знакомство как свадебные кольца? Как вариант... только не совсем поняла как их лучше провести...


Вот это я не знаю, не делаю. :(

----------


## Ноня

> это вопрос совсем отдельный! Одни ищут - по объявлениям, В Контакте, другие (как я ) покупают аппаратуру и у чат мужей


Я такой же вариант рассматривала. за сколько вы покупали, если не секрет...ну во сколько обошелся весь комплект? Не люблю зависеть от обстоятельств...люблю когда сказал людям и сдержал слово, а не дергался.  :Tender: Спасибо тебе

----------


## Ноня

> Не знаю, стриптиз Жениха - гм...


Неее там не так будет ...там выбирается самый шпала из друзей, жених садится к нему на шею, это будет шест а остальные друзья вокруг шеста танцуют. Я тоже ЗА "в лучшем свете"

----------


## Ноня

Что на счет Сердючки думаешь? Вообще стоит на свадьбе переодеваться? И еще не знаю хотела спеть Ангел-Хранитель в конце когда свечи будут гореть...тоже сомневаюсь стоит или нет?

----------


## KAlinchik

> Неее там не так будет ...там выбирается самый шпала из друзей, жених садится к нему на шею, это будет шест а остальные друзья вокруг шеста танцуют. Я тоже ЗА "в лучшем свете"


не боишься? по-моему, травмоопасно...

----------


## Ноня

> не боишься? по-моему, травмоопасно...


да нее там жених масенький и схуденький

----------


## Инна Р.

Переодеваться - может быть и стоит. Но - работа в образе обязывает! Если все продумано, есть смешинка, на мухыке и т.д. - может и стоит, а вот если смех предполагается только от дурацкого внешнего вида - нет, не стоит. 
Тоже считаю - такой шест травмопастным. Даже если жених легкий - тот, кто внизу может быть нетрезвым. 
А вот лирику петь и вообще проводить - всегда смотри на месте. Если люди правильно реагируют - то очень даже можно.

----------


## юрик71

> да нее там жених масенький и схуденький


над бедняжкой и так издеваться? его и так обидели! :No2:

----------


## Ноня

Спасибо, всем за отзывы, кое что переделала.Кое что учту в будущем. Проведу - напишу отчет - самоанализ)))

----------


## наталья111

Всем доброго дня! Я совсем цыплёнок под крылом у вас. Зарегилась недавно и чисто случайно. Искала сценку для юбилея и вышла на вас! Естественно, всё нашла. Ваш форум просто чудо!!!!!!! О таком только мечтать можно!!!! Я в основном проводила юбилеи у друзей, кто-то кому-то посоветовал, и меня пригласили на юбилей в совсем чужую компанию. В эту пятницу у меня боевое крещение-аж под ложечкой сосёт от страха! А ещё меня пригласили провести Новогоднюю ночь у подруги в кафе! Я согласилась, а сейчас просто в панике!!!!!!! Ведь там много разного народа: что хозяйка кафе моя подруга-не прокатит!!! В ообщем, я в ШОКЕ! Это только у мненя такая реакция на первый раз или нет? Если бы не ваш сайт, то просто ужас!!

----------


## Курица

> Это только у мненя такая реакция на первый раз или нет?


Нет, Наташа, ты-НЕ исключение из правил :Nono:  :Grin: , а, скорее, правило!!! :Derisive: 



> просто ужас!!


Но за тобой много-много НАС, так что, никакого ужаса!
Всё будет хорошо. Анатольевна узнавала! :flower:

----------


## Ноня

Всем добрый вечер, ну что провела вечер не плохо, публика осталась довольна, молодожены тоже. Все что вы мне порекомендовали - все пригодилось и было в точку:
1. Если бы еще не запаслась конкурсами на "всякий" были бы паузы;
2. Стриптиз с резиночками - и правда выглядит более корректно;
3. Переодеваться не стала - т.к. (как и сказала Инна) это нужно отдельно прорабатывать (на что не было времени) и продумывать музыкальное оформление;НО! Переодела в костюмы гостей- все были довольны.
4. БООООЛЬШОЙ МИНУС - это ДИ ДЖЕЙ : во 1х они не взяли батарейки и в начале вечера беспроводные микрофоны кончились, благо проводной микрофон был дотаточно длинный - поттом прибыли батарейки; во 2х не включали музыку по моему сценрию и вообще не успевали вставлять нарезки и убавлять-прибавлять микрофон и музыку - работать было сложно приходилось контролировать  и зал и диджеев- ВООБЩЕМ С НЕЗНАКОМЫМИ БОЛЬШЕ НИНИ! ТАКИ ЛУЧШЕ СВОЯ АППАРАТУРА И МУШШШ
5. Подумаю еще на счет массовых игр, действительно народ хорошо зажигается толпой
В конце вечера подошли 3 пары попросили тел - летом свадьбы, одна пара сказала что были на 3х свадьбах еще не было так весело, НО публика была простая и так сказать НЕИСКУШЕННАЯ. 
Какие то моменты упустила :например, забыла спросить кто таки будет мафчик или фефочка - когда родители считали деньги во время паузы. И свадебный вальс вставила только в начале второй муз. паузы. (Конечно, эти недочеты понятны мне, многие это восприняли как задуманное). Ну и конечно многое по ходу менялось, зал приходилось держать в кулаке поскольку народ был простой и по простоте своей быстро напивался - да и холодно было люди в шубах сидели, заметила чуть упустишь затянешь паузу- все сразу либо в наглую вставали и курить шли, либо пили активно. Поэтому практически не давала залу отдохнуть от себя)))) ну в общем всё. 
Спасибо. Думаю,не самый плохой дебют, но еще многому надо учиться)))

----------


## татьяна 73

Я тоже хочу отчитаться об убойном корпоративе С форумом и под крылышком всё получилось супер  Классно прошла презентация VIP персон Спасибо тёзка за ваше творение  Заказчица пригласила на свой юбилей в октябре  Гуляли  с 12 до 21 ,с мужем  музучку крутили Вчера настроенние и удовлетворение от работы ,летала на крыльях Сегодня обмякла,отходняк,да и ещё видать заболела ,слёзы ,сопли Короче получился лёгкий флирт ,с тяжёлыми последствиями Хвала форуму и всем ,кто помогал Целую всех и обнимаю

----------


## Курица

> *С форумом* и под крылышком всё получилось супер


Тёзка, кто б сомневался! :Yes4:  С Форумом мы сила!!!!



> Хвала форуму и всем ,кто помогал


Спасибо на добром слове! Теперь не пропадай!!! Поправишься-напиши, что проводила, что прошло хорошо.
 И-какое впечатление от себя "новой","Форумской" :Grin: 



> с мужем  музучку крутили





> получился *лёгкий флирт ,с тяжёлыми последствиями*


Мужу что -то  не понравилось? :Grin:

----------


## Ноня

Татьяна, можно у Вас спросить(как цыпленку из под крыла) есть ли на форуме тема где обсуждается аппаратура для проведения вечеров, где купить ско-ко стоит мин. комплект или как искать диджея? Заранее спасибо) :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> есть ли на форуме тема где обсуждается аппаратура для проведения вечеров, где купить ско-ко стоит мин. комплект или как искать диджея?


Да. такая темка есть тут

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EE%ED%EA-1080

----------


## Ноня

> Да. такая темка есть тут
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EE%ED%EA-1080


Что бы я без вас всех делала,тепло тут цыпляткам,спасибо вам

----------


## Ноня

Что-то меня туда не пускают - видать недоросла ащо.... :Tu:

----------


## Курица

> Что-то меня туда не пускают - видать недоросла ащо....


 Ой. да))))
Нужен месяц на Форуме и 30 результативных сообщений...
как у нас говорят "ин-ку"бационный период :Grin: 
Через пару недель сим-сим откроется!

----------


## alim.10

Здравствуй Юля! меня зовут Людмила! У меня тоже мало времени общаться, но очень хочется. Я хореограф, также веду свадьбы, юбилеи, корпоративы. Есть опыт, чем поделиться. Пиши, буду рада чем - то помочь. 
                                                                                                                                       alim.10

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый день! Я на форуме недавно. Тоже хочу к Вам под крылышко. Вчера у меня было боевое  крещение - новогодний корпоратив. Хорошо, что заготовила много конкурсов, использовала наработки этого форума. Это чудо, что Вы есть. Был 3 меня один стол, где сидели одни женщины, на контакт так и не вышли. даже, когда я попросила от каждого столика творческое поздравление, ничего не сделали. Предложили им просто спеть песню, и названия подкидывала, и время давала, переходя к другому столику - ничего. Ели у кого была такая ситуация, подскажите, что делать!?!? На новогоднюю ночь, тоже работаю. Если дадите кикие-нибудь советы буду очень признательна! Еще раз хочу выразить Всем ОГРОМНУЮ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ!!! Помочь упасть найдуться желающие сразу, помочь подняться ИЗБРАННЫЕ - это ВЫ. СПАСИБО!

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день! Я на форуме недавно. Тоже хочу к Вам под крылышко.


[IMG]http://*********org/1120630.gif[/IMG]

----------


## orobez

Всем доброго дня суток!!! Я начинающая тамада ))) прошу взять под крылышко ))))) Провела несколько новогодних корпоративов, очень помогли ваши рекомендации, дорогие форумчане. Все идеи прошли на "ура". Вообще, сама режиссер по образованию, но работаю, так уж сложилось, на ТВ журналистом. По воле случая, пару месяцев назад пришлось провести одну свадьбу, не было свободного ведущего в тот день, меня просто уговорили,очень боялась, но, справилась, слава Богу. И, что самое удивительное, мне это так понравилось!!! Даже какой-то кайф от этого получила!!!! Вот теперь и решила заниматься этим серьезно. Прошу вашей помощи и поддержки. Заранее благодарна. )))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*orobez*,

----------


## Инна Р.

*танкстеп*, Таня хоть имя в профиль написала,
*orobez*,  ребята,ну что вы такие робкие?  Все же - подпишите, как зовут, регион и аватарку вставляйте смело - так намного легче общаться!
Тут вас никто "ронять" не будет! :) 




> Ели у кого была такая ситуация, подскажите, что делать!?!?


Таких и трогать особо не надо и не заострять на них внимания: так ты ставишь их на обозрение, а они этого явно не хотят. Попробовала - не идут на контакт, и забыла про них. можно попробовать приз им какой вручить по хитрому. но и это вряд ли поможет, но им будет приятно.

----------


## optimistka17

> Добрый день! Я на форуме недавно. Тоже хочу к Вам под крылышко.Был у меня *один* стол, где сидели одни женщины, на контакт так и не вышли. Ели у кого была такая ситуация, подскажите, что делать!


 Слушай, а почему ты решила, что это* один* стол обязан к тебе выйти, пойти по тобой срежессированному сценарию.
Давным -давно я усвоила для себя одно правило,-*тамады должно быть лучше чуть меньше, чем чуть больше.*Любой перебор с твоей стороны может вызвать негатив со стороны такого пассивного столика.
 Ты спрашиваешь совета? Мой тебе совет, если уж так хочется вовлечь всех, бери такой неактивный стол в качестве жюри. И так и говори, что они будут определять приз зрительских симпатий.
Этого вполне достаточно.
 А вообще все приходит с опытом Интуитивно будешь находить подход к каждому...А пока- просто не допускай со своей стороны перебора

----------


## optimistka17

> Всем доброго дня суток!!! Я начинающая тамада ))) прошу взять под крылышко ) Вот теперь и решила заниматься этим серьезно. Прошу вашей помощи и поддержки. Заранее благодарна. )))))))))))))))))))


Привет, тебе, привет. *Будет и помощь, будет и поддержка, когда появятся реальные вопросы*. А пока- не стесняйся, общайся. Пиши о том, что тебя волнует. Вобщем, вживайся, располагайся на Форуме, как у себя дома. Народ здесь добрый и отзывчивый в большинстве своем.

----------


## Schastie

Уже столько времени по форуму брожу, а вот сюда впервые зашла ( спасибо Татьяне). Всегда ужасно не хватает времени, здесь столько всего, можно заблудиться. Но это радует, ночами здесь сижу, хочется и то, и другое почитать... Тамадой я стала недавно, около года. Надесь, сдружиться со всеми и очень хочеться быть полезной!

----------


## Dimona

Всех с праздником и новеньких и уже мэтров нашего форума угощайтесь :
    * Для приготовления кути нам необходимо:
    * 1. Крупа пшеничная - 1 стакан
    * 2. Мак - 0,5 стак.
    * 3. Грецкие орехи - 1 стак.
    * 4. Изюм - 0,5 стак.
    * 5. Курага - 10 шт.
    * 6. Мед



   1. За столом, по традиции хозяйка подает на стол 12 постных блюд, обязательными среди которых в Рождественский Святвечер есть кутя и узвар. Итак, приступим к приготовлению кути.
   2. Пшеничную крупу промываем и замачиваем на 4-5 ч. в холодной водичке. После того, как крупа размокнет, водичку сливаем. Пересыпаем крупу в кастрюльку(алюминиевую или из нержавейки) и доливаем 2 стакана воды. Ставим пшеничку вариться на маленький огонь. Через 1,5ч. когда крупа сварится ее нужно остудить.
   3. А пока моя пшеничная крупа варится, я приступаю к приготовлению так называемых "смаколиков",которые составляют неповторный вкус кути : это мак, изюм, орехи, курага.
   4. Во-первых, заливаем мак крутым кипятком. Остывшую водичку сливаем и розтираем наш мак. По обычаю мак розтирали в макитре, т.к. у меня ее нет я помолола его в комбайне. Можно также пропустить его 2-3 раза через мясорубку(эфект будет приблизительно такой же).
   5. Во-вторых, изюм и курагу тоже заливаем кипятком и даем немного постоять. Сливаем воду. Курагу нарезаем небольшими кусочками.
   6. В-третьих, берем орехи. Их можно нарезать кусочками, а можно просто поломать.
   7. И на последок растапливаем на водяной бане наш медок. Я беру цветочный мед, а вообще можно использовать любой - какой кому нравится. Если Вы любители послаще - берите меда около 1 стак., а если нет - меньше. Вообщем количество меда зависит от Ваших вкусов.
   8. Во время приготовления смаколиков наша крупа сварится и остынет. Свареную крупу перекладываем в глубокую посуду, и осторожно перемешиваем с приготовлеными смаколиками, при этом приправляем медом.
   9. Говорят, что чем багаче кутя (т.е. вкуснее и сытнее), тем богаче будет семья и хорошим будет урожай.
  10. Кушайте на здоровье. Вкусной и смачной Вам кути!!!

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Всем здравствуйте! О вашем сайте знаю давно, но все как-то не решалась вступить в контакт с такими знающими людьми. Сама-то я человек маленький, хотя искра творчества в жизни присутствует. Веду праздники около двух лет, и это больше для души, чем средство зарабатывания денег. Хотя мечтаю окунуться в энто дело с головой. Большое спасибо всем, кто активно делится своими идеями и творческимим наработками. Многими из них уже воспользовалась. Постараюсь внести и кое-что свое, дайте только практики движения в темах сайта разобраться, чтобы не засорять их ненужными сообщениями. Буду рада общению и надеюсь на добрые отношения, хоть и виртуальные.
Ой, чуть не забыла!  ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ И РОЖДЕСТВОМ! ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО-ВСЕГО! :Smile3:

----------


## Семи-цветик

Всем здравствуйте! Я  тоже новичок, к тому же я не профессионал, провожу иногда свадьбы и юбилеи у  знакомых. Работаю в детском саду,  сейчас стала проводить и детские Дни рождения. Уже много чего взяла у вас на форуме, спасибо всем! Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество....

----------


## Курица

> Всем здравствуйте! О вашем сайте знаю давно, но все как-то не решалась вступить в контакт





> Всем здравствуйте! Я  тоже новичок, к тому же я не профессионал, провожу иногда свадьбы и юбилеи





> Большое спасибо всем, кто активно делится своими идеями и творческимим наработками. Многими из них уже воспользовалась.





> Уже много чего взяла у вас на форуме, спасибо всем!





> надеюсь на добрые отношения, хоть и виртуальные





> Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество....


Как мы все похожи!!!
Где бы ни жили, все мы приходим на Форум случайно, много читаем его, что-то для себя берем. потом,наконец, решившись, пишем первые посты,и...
И вдруг оказывается, что ты на Форуме уже почти ТРИ года живёшь...Это я про себя! :Yahoo: 
Чего
*natali30081970*, 
*Семи-цветик*, 
*Schastie*, 
и ВАМ желаю!!! Не пропадайте- от этого и Вам будкт хорошо-и нам неплохо. Новые люди-это всегда новые взгляды на похожие проблемы и новые пути их решения...

----------


## alez

Позвольте присоединиться к вашему форуму, тем более, что давно уже хотелось.
Работаю второй сезон, город Тамбов. 
Должен сразу сказать, что очень благодарен всем за идеи нового года. Корпоративы и сам новый год в стиле стиляг, идеи для которых отчасти были позаимствованы тут, прошли здорово.
Готов поделиться своими наработками в проведении свадеб. Может, кому будет полезно в работе.

----------


## Julia78

Всем приветик! Я несколько дней на форуме, читаю не  отрываясь практически все темы подряд. Очень у вас тут здорово. Никогда не встречала вместе столько ярких, творческих, талантливых людей.  надеюсь прижиться тут у вас. Всем спасибо  за ваши наработки, кое-что взяла для себя.

----------


## svetlana niko

Приветик Всем!!! Я еще только все изучаю. Безумно приятно, что все как родные.Все друг другу помогают, как одна большая семья. Просто удивительно! Сразу хочется тоже чем то делиться, НО.... ПОКА ЕЩЕ НИЧЕГО НЕ ЗНАЮ, ЧТО И КАК. Буду учиться......... :Yes4:

----------


## nickolka-parovoz

Здравствуйте, ДРУЗЬЯ!!! Приятно. что нашёл РОДНОЙ САЙТ, особенно для работников культуры! Дарить людям РАДОСТЬ - это ПРИЗВАНИЕ!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ за эту МИССИЮ!!! Надеюсь, Новый 2011-й принесёт немало ИНТЕРЕСНОГО и УВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНОГО!!! Постараюсь активно ВЛИТЬСЯ в ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ ПОТОК  "IN - KU". С уважением Николай.

----------


## танкстеп

> [IMG]http://*********org/1120630.gif[/IMG]


С удовольствием!!!! И ходить в гости люблю и принимать гостей тоже!




> *танкстеп*, Таня хоть имя в профиль написала,
> *orobez*,  ребята,ну что вы такие робкие?  Все же - подпишите, как зовут, регион и аватарку вставляйте смело - так намного легче общаться!
> Тут вас никто "ронять" не будет! :) 
> 
> 
> Таких и трогать особо не надо и не заострять на них внимания: так ты ставишь их на обозрение, а они этого явно не хотят. Попробовала - не идут на контакт, и забыла про них. можно попробовать приз им какой вручить по хитрому. но и это вряд ли поможет, но им будет приятно.


Добрый день!Спасибо за совет, обязательно попробую его использовать! Еще плохо разбираюсь как ставить фото и менять имя. Попыталась поставить фото пишет невозможно, хотя его уменьшила до предлагаемых размеров. буду пробовать еще.




> Слушай, а почему ты решила, что это* один* стол обязан к тебе выйти, пойти по тобой срежессированному сценарию.
> Давным -давно я усвоила для себя одно правило,-*тамады должно быть лучше чуть меньше, чем чуть больше.*Любой перебор с твоей стороны может вызвать негатив со стороны такого пассивного столика.
>  Ты спрашиваешь совета? Мой тебе совет, если уж так хочется вовлечь всех, бери такой неактивный стол в качестве жюри. И так и говори, что они будут определять приз зрительских симпатий.
> Этого вполне достаточно.
>  А вообще все приходит с опытом Интуитивно будешь находить подход к каждому...А пока- просто не допускай со своей стороны перебора


Срасибо! Жюри - это интересный ход. Думаю, что подготовлю для такого жюри специальные карточки либо оценки, либо наминации - оптимкльные для всех конкурсов. Согласна с тем, что ведущего должно быть поменьше - главные праздника - это госи. Но пока для меня это теория. Пока,  мне кажется, что у меня мало чего-то, пытаюсь чем-то занять и где-то перебираю. Буду учиться!!!!!!

Добрый день! Надеюсь, что после новогодних рабочих праздников Всем удалось и отдохнуть. Хочу поделиться нашей маленькой победой. Вела новогоднюю ночь. Получилось хорошо. публика была благодарная и активная. В конце нас вместе с прекрасной девушкой, которая всю ночь пела, проводила дискотеку, обеспечивала музыкальное сопровождение вывели в центр зала, поблагодарили за работу и подарили бурные аплодисменты. Говорю Вам огромное спасибо за помощь. Эта победа наша с Вами совместная. СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Добрый день! Вчера у меня было боевое крещение - новогодний корпоратив. Хорошо, что заготовила много конкурсов, использовала наработки этого форума. Это чудо, что Вы есть. Был 3 меня один стол, где сидели одни женщины, на контакт так и не вышли. даже, когда я попросила от каждого столика творческое поздравление, ничего не сделали. Предложили им просто спеть песню, и названия подкидывала, и время давала, переходя к другому столику - ничего. Ели у кого была такая ситуация, подскажите, что делать!?!?


Это значит, что ты тоже женщина и им не понравилась....  Была б ты мужчиной все было бы легче.  Надо было искать струны их души и играть на них. Не нашла. Скорее всего ты публику тренировала конкурсами ( аки в детском саду) а стендапом, то бишь простой стебовой беседой с публикой пренебрегла.. 
Учись. Все еще впереди.

----------


## танкстеп

> Это значит, что ты тоже женщина и им не понравилась....  Была б ты мужчиной все было бы легче.  Надо было искать струны их души и играть на них. Не нашла. Скорее всего ты публику тренировала конкурсами ( аки в детском саду) а стендапом, то бишь простой стебовой беседой с публикой пренебрегла.. 
> Учись. Все еще впереди.


Учусь! Буду искать струны их души!

----------


## танкстеп

15 января моя первая свадьба. Готовлюсь. Проводить будут с ведущей, которая передает мне свои дела. Распределили с ней обязанности. Я отвечаю за семейный очаг, первый тост и различные конкурсы для гостей и на выкуп украденных вещей. материал дала, но хотелось бы что-то интересненькое. Если кто-то может помочь, то буду очень благодарна.




> для тех, кто только начинает  : книжка КУРС МОЛОДОГО БОЙЦА(для начинающего тамады). Автор-Ирина Севастьянова(karaokе)
> http://files.mail.ru/JEGILO


Этого файла там уже нет, а хотелось бы прочитать. Подскажите где взять?




> http://files.mail.ru/5AW6FR
> По просьбе Ирины Севастьяновой (karaoke) выкладываю ссылку на переработанное и дополненное "издание"  ее книги КУРС МОЛОДОГО БОЙЦА или Сам себе тамада.
> Ее будет интересно  почитать и начинающим, и опытным ведущим.


Этот экземпляр тоже хотелось бы получить!

----------


## наталья111

> Нет, Наташа, ты-НЕ исключение из правил, а, скорее, правило!!!
> 
> Но за тобой много-много НАС, так что, никакого ужаса!
> Всё будет хорошо. Анатольевна узнавала!


Добрый день! Спасибо Анатольевна за поддержку! На самом деле всё было просто прекрасно! Новогодняя ночь в кафе-первый блин не получился комом! Публика была очень позитивно настроена-от 25до65 лет на вскидку. Хочу сказать, что участвовали практически все! Даже если для конкурса надо было 10 человек, подбегали 30! Иногда даже приходилось жребий тянуть кому участвовать.

----------


## наталья111

Ещё хочу сказать, что после праздника я видно от перенапряжения потеряла голос и неделю провалялась с сильнейшим ларингитом! Так что лично у меня все праздники прошли мимо!

----------


## Олеся Демахина

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Я знаю, что бывают чудеса и одно из них - это вы! :Vah: Провожу праздники на протяжении 4 лет. Возьмете в свою компанию?

----------


## танкстеп

Прошу помощи! Очень хочу на свадьбе сделать обряд гадания кто первый родиться мальчик или девочка с конкурсом для свидетелей в костюмах аиста, чтобы они свили гнезда, положить им туда два яйца, в которые они будут собирать деньги. Есть уже что-то по этой теме, пока на сайте мне не удалось найти. За ранее благодарна.

----------


## NIKOLAI

Здравствуйте всем форумчанам!!!!!!!!!!!! Я рад чтоя попал к вам на форум.........Мне очень бы хотелось чтобы мы обменивались опытом работы как ведущих так и музыкантов.....

----------


## Холява Лариса

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Лариса. Только что активировали меня. Рада что могу общаться с вами. В теме "Кто мы" побывала, что-то написала. За эту неделю, что я здесь погуляла и знакомилась с вами не имея возможности общаться стала заговариваться в рифму, хотя раньше за мной такого не водилось. Великая сила искусства !!!  Пойду "дома" отмечусь, с земляками поболтаю.   Всех с Наступившим старым Новым Годом! 
Проводите старый год от порога до ворот!
"В добрый путь" - ему скажите
И за всё благодарите.
Пусть довольный он уйдёт
Старикам у нас почёт!
"Новый" встретится ему - он шепнет о вас хвалу !!!

----------


## Касатик

> Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Лариса.


Привет, Лариса! :Yes4:  Осваивайся, у нас интересно! Правда, сейчас активность на Форуме несколько снижена - многие в Питере на встрече. Но уже скоро вернутся, и будет еще интересней!
Спасибо за поздравление и стих! :Smile3:

----------


## Холява Лариса

Очень приятно!  Вот теперь я вас надолго запомню. ведь вы у меня первая.... К
то мне ответил. А вы почему не поехали в Питер?  Если, конечно это корректно спрашивать.

----------


## Nat20

Здравствуйте !!! Меня зовут Наталья, я из Читы . Я так рада , что есть такой классный сайт - настоящая копилка ценностей :) так жалко , что я раньше мало сюда не заходила , вот и пропустила Питерскую тамадею . Надеюсь , что остальные мероприятия мимо меня не пройдут . Всех поздравляю с наступившим годом , всем огромной самореализации , признания и новых творческих проектов !!!

----------


## Nat20

> Прошу помощи! Очень хочу на свадьбе сделать обряд гадания кто первый родиться мальчик или девочка с конкурсом для свидетелей в костюмах аиста, чтобы они свили гнезда, положить им туда два яйца, в которые они будут собирать деньги. Есть уже что-то по этой теме, пока на сайте мне не удалось найти. За ранее благодарна.


 Я когда начинала проводить свадьбы , мне очень хотелось добавить много эстетических изюминок , но потом поняла , что гости  , чем дальше , тем менее адекватны под действием алкоголя , поэтому нужны быстрые , но яркие моменты , то есть если аисты , то уже с гнездами и с яйцами . Хотя есть русская традиция собирать на мальчика -на девочку в ползунки ( тем более жених и невеста  их потом хранят ) , и молодоженам именно полузунки нравятся . Поэтому я сделала так : сшила большие  полунки и чепчики  2 шт и переодеваю наоборот свидетеля в девочку , свидетельницу в мальчика , им пустышки в рот , когда они появляются в таком прикиде , уже куча смеха .  И имена им не придумываю - беру имена свидетелей .

----------


## танкстеп

> Я когда начинала проводить свадьбы , мне очень хотелось добавить много эстетических изюминок , но потом поняла , что гости  , чем дальше , тем менее адекватны под действием алкоголя , поэтому нужны быстрые , но яркие моменты , то есть если аисты , то уже с гнездами и с яйцами . Хотя есть русская традиция собирать на мальчика -на девочку в ползунки ( тем более жених и невеста  их потом хранят ) , и молодоженам именно полузунки нравятся . Поэтому я сделала так : сшила большие  полунки и чепчики  2 шт и переодеваю наоборот свидетеля в девочку , свидетельницу в мальчика , им пустышки в рот , когда они появляются в таком прикиде , уже куча смеха .  И имена им не придумываю - беру имена свидетелей .


Добрый день! Переодевание свидетелей - классный ход. Сшить костюмы к своей первой свадьбе я не успеваю. Есть ли у Вас выкройка на эти ползунки? Про то, что хочется добавить чего-то оригинального  и интересного, да и побольше я согласна. Буду готовить все что  у меня есть, а потом сортировать на месте. Пока еще смутно представляю что меня ждет. Спасобо за отклик и за совет. Ваша поддержка мне очень необходима.

----------


## Zажигалка

> Этого файла там уже нет, а хотелось бы прочитать. Подскажите где взять?


Таня, отправила в личку тебе! И совет: подпиши имя свое, чтоб в профиль не заходить каждый раз! Так проще общаться!

----------


## Касатик

> А вы почему не поехали в Питер?


Тронута, что меня запомнят! :Blush2:  В Питер, к глубокому моему сожалению, не смогла поехать по объективным причинам, коих оказалось несколько.  :Tu:  Встречи в реале - это что-то, не поддающееся описанию! Ездить нужно обязательно!!!
Лариса, на нашем Форуме принято обращаться на "ты". Это не гласное правило, но многие его придерживаются! Советую тебе сделать то же самое! :Aga:  Приятного общения!!!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Отлично!   А то я тут сначала начала писать на "ты", потом всё сообщение переделала на "вы", а так не хотелось. По возрасту я одна из взрослых, но из уважения к вашему (мн.ч.) мастерству писала на "вы". Ну а теперь стало легче сразу. Спасибо. И , конечно же на "ты". А можно я тебя ещё попытаю насчет тамадей. ??? Не пропускаешь ????. Я уже собралась на мартовскую, но посчитала, что рановато. А хочется   жуть просто как. Я даже в горы хотела меньше. сама пишу, а по коже мурашки. Видео смотрела с тамадей роликов 5 или 6. всё что нашла. Напиши как там бывает.  :Derisive: Ну или пошли куда-нибудь .... посмотреть  :Yes4:

----------


## танкстеп

> Таня, отправила в личку тебе! И совет: подпиши имя свое, чтоб в профиль не заходить каждый раз! Так проще общаться!


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! Книжку уже всю прочитала. на завтра на свадьбу для себя что-то приготовила. Как подписать имя не знаю. Залезла в кабинет, вроде бы везде где требуется вставить имя я это сделала, но  имени все равно нет. Подскажите как это сделать.

----------


## Холява Лариса

Зажигалка! Удачи и успеха! Запомни всё. Потом будешь часто вспоминать именно свою первую.

----------


## наталья111

> Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Лариса. Только что активировали меня. Рада что могу общаться с вами. В теме "Кто мы" побывала, что-то написала. За эту неделю, что я здесь погуляла и знакомилась с вами не имея возможности общаться стала заговариваться в рифму, хотя раньше за мной такого не водилось. Великая сила искусства !!!  Пойду "дома" отмечусь, с земляками поболтаю.   Всех с Наступившим старым Новым Годом! 
> Проводите старый год от порога до ворот!
> "В добрый путь" - ему скажите
> И за всё благодарите.
> Пусть довольный он уйдёт
> Старикам у нас почёт!
> "Новый" встретится ему - он шепнет о вас хвалу !!!


Здраствуйте Лариса! Наконец-то я нашла хоть одну землячку!!!!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Ты можешь найти, наверное, многих в "георафии" в теме "Самарцы отзовитесь". Попробуй.

----------


## Олеся Демахина

> Прошу помощи! Очень хочу на свадьбе сделать обряд гадания кто первый родиться мальчик или девочка с конкурсом для свидетелей в костюмах аиста, чтобы они свили гнезда, положить им туда два яйца, в которые они будут собирать деньги. Есть уже что-то по этой теме, пока на сайте мне не удалось найти. За ранее благодарна.


У меня раньше на свадьбах на мальчика и девочку собирали аист и капуста, соответственно заранее гостям задавался вопрос:"Как вы будете объяснять своим деткам, откуда они появились?". Гости сами отвечают, что в капусте нашли или аист принес. После этих ответов я и выводила персонажей, которые в плетеные корзинки, на которых были повязаны розовая и голубая ленточки, собирали деньги. А шуточная альтернатива ползункам - ночные горшки для малышей.

----------


## Вятушка

- Мама, почему братика аист принёс, а меня в капусте нашли?
- Уронил тебя аист...

Навеяли аист и капуста :Smile3:

----------


## NIKOLAI

Всем привет........Я скоро провожу (4Февраля) в КЭС зимнию спортивную спартакиаду..........Помогите пожалуйста в написании сценария!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Zажигалка

> Как подписать имя не знаю. Залезла в кабинет, вроде бы везде где требуется вставить имя я это сделала, но  имени все равно нет. Подскажите как это сделать.


 Таня, заходишь в КАБИНЕТ. Слева МОИ НАСТРОЙКИ - РЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ ПОДПИСЬ. В открывшемся окне пишешь свое имя, а также можешь написать адрес твоей почты,если желаешь, скайпа ( если есть).Так проще что-либо отсылать тебе..   
Эта подпись ( имя, адрес почты) будет во всех твоих сообщениях внизу..

----------


## Курица

> для тех, кто только начинает  : книжка К*УРС МОЛОДОГО БОЙЦА*(для начинающего тамады). Автор-Ирина Севастьянова(karaokе)


http://files.mail.ru/DDB555 
вот обновлённая ссылочка, кому интересно-загляните!!!
*Автор-Ирина Севастьянова(karaokе)*

----------


## танкстеп

> Таня, заходишь в КАБИНЕТ. Слева МОИ НАСТРОЙКИ - РЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ ПОДПИСЬ. В открывшемся окне пишешь свое имя, а также можешь написать адрес твоей почты,если желаешь, скайпа ( если есть).Так проще что-либо отсылать тебе..   
> Эта подпись ( имя, адрес почты) будет во всех твоих сообщениях внизу..


Все сделала!

----------


## NIKOLAI

если кто может помочь пишите на ebgik12@mail.ru

----------


## танкстеп

> http://files.mail.ru/DDB555 
> вот обновлённая ссылочка, кому интересно-загляните!!!
> *Автор-Ирина Севастьянова(karaokе)*


Огромное спасибо за ссылочку! Но уменя почему-то не получается.В месте, где должно быть слово "скачать" идет "ждите". Жду, но оно не закачивается пока не могу понять что делать.

----------


## NIKOLAI

> Всем привет........Я скоро провожу (4Февраля) в КЭС зимнию спортивную спартакиаду..........Помогите пожалуйста в написании сценария!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


если кто может помочь пишите на ebgik12@mail.ru

Уважаемые коллеги!!!!!!!! Подскажите как модно залесть в раздел "Свадьба" который личный........мне пишут что"NIKOLAI, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:

   1. Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?
   2. Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации.
"
ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!

----------


## Касатик

> Ну или пошли куда-нибудь .... посмотреть


Лариса, учись цитировать посты и писать в личку (тогда будет видно, к кому конкретно ты обращаешься), чтобы своевременно получать ответы :Yes4: !....
Темы о Тамадеях у нас есть, но они становятся доступными после некоторых ограничений, т.е. в зависимости от активности общения и срока нахождения на Форуме. Эта мера принята администрацией по веским причинам и просьбам многих форумчан (ты все со временем поймешь) :Yes4: 
Молодец, что аватроку установила! Теперь нужно "сделать" подпись, где укажешь свое имя и адрес эл. почты (номер телефона).

----------


## Касатик

> Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице


Это значит, что пользователь проявляет активность крайне редко (например, за десять месяцев 5 сообщений - это очень мало). Форум создан не как справочник для работы ведущих, а как место общения творческих людей. :Yes4: 



> ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!


Задать в Нигме (Яндексе) свой вопрос, и обязательно что-нибудь найдется. Правда, придется поработать, чтобы выбрать нужное! :Blink:

----------


## NIKOLAI

спасибо большое.........Очень признателен!!!!!!!! :Ok: 

Помогите пожалуйста в написании сценария нового...........Я уже старый сценарий как год провожу по нему.........Хотелось бы обновить чем нибудь новеньким и интересным............Может кто откликнется.....Я вышлю свой сценарий :Smile3: 




> Это значит, что пользователь проявляет активность крайне редко (например, за десять месяцев 5 сообщений - это очень мало). Форум создан не как справочник для работы ведущих, а как место общения творческих людей.
> 
> Задать в Нигме (Яндексе) свой вопрос, и обязательно что-нибудь найдется. Правда, придется поработать, чтобы выбрать нужное!


Там ничего путного нет в этих поисковиках.......А сколько нужно чтобы открылся ЗАПРЕТ???

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Но уменя почему-то не получается.В месте, где должно быть слово "скачать" идет "ждите". Жду, но оно не закачивается пока не могу понять что делать.



Нажать на "Скачать" правой мышей. В выпавшем меню левой мышей выбрать "Сохранить объект как..."




И сохранить его у себя на компе в любой папке.

----------


## о-л-я

Инна привет! Это  суперольга! Объясни пожалуйста, почему некоторые темы недоступны? И что надо сделать, чтобы туда попасть? Спасибо!


> http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=51
> Ладушка, вот по этой ссылке главная страничка раздела ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ, на ней перечислены все темы, которые мы обсуждаем! Создавать новую не стоит, а вопрос про чаепитие можно задать в ДЕТСКИХ ПРАЗДНИКАХ или в ИЩУ, ПРОШУ, ПОМОГИТЕ! Все это вы найдете по ссылке. Написать О СЕБЕ подробно можно в темке КТО МЫ, у нас все просто, разберетесь быстро! Рада приветствовать и милости просим!:smile:

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Инна привет! Это суперольга! Объясни пожалуйста, почему некоторые темы недоступны? И что надо сделать, чтобы туда попасть? Спасибо!


Инна, может и не зайти в этот раздел, поэтому спрашивать лучше как нибудь обезличенно (девочки, мальчики, форумчане, товарищи и т.д.)
Все темы открываются при наборе участником форума определённого количества сообщений (если не ошибаюсь - тридцать), и наличии форумского стажа (кажется месяц).
Есть ещё вариант: НаписАть в личку администратору форума Марине http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=29 с просьбой открыть разделы (для тебя), возможно она сможет это сделать, если посчитает это резонным. 
 :flower:

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

> Там ничего путного нет в этих поисковиках.......А сколько нужно чтобы открылся ЗАПРЕТ???


Николай чтобы открылся запрет(как ты его называешь) нужно общаться,делиться своими идеями, помогать... вобщем вливаться в творческое общение!!! можешь поделиться своими сценариями или наработками в теме ,,собственные наработки вновь пришедших пользователей"  тема находится в беседке. делись, разговаривай, помогай... и будет тебе счастье :Aga:

----------


## танкстеп

> Нажать на "Скачать" правой мышей. В выпавшем меню левой мышей выбрать "Сохранить объект как..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И сохранить его у себя на компе в любой папке.


УРА! ВСЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ! СПАСИБО, ВАСИЛИСА ПРЕМУДРАЯ!

----------


## Julia78

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Меня интересует такие вопросы. На странице написано 2 уведомления, но когда я нажимаю на них, то вхожу в кабинет, не могу их найти. И второй вопрос как и где можно подписаться на тему ( если я правильно поняла). Заранее спасибо.

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

*Julia78*,





Если уведомления такого вида, то это уведомления о благодарностях либо критических замечаний за твои сообщения. Нажав на любое из них можно посмотреть за какой именно пост тебя поблагодарили (покритиковали). О личных сообщениях будет извещение другого вида. У меня их сейчас нет по этому показать не могу, но ты сама поймёшь, когда они придут.
По поводу подписок. Для меня они не актуальны, поэтому я ими не пользуюсь, но по моему в личном кабинете это делается достаточно просто. Возможно кто то подскажет более конкретно.
 :flower:

----------


## Семи-цветик

> http://files.mail.ru/DDB555 
> вот обновлённая ссылочка, кому интересно-загляните!!!
> *Автор-Ирина Севастьянова(karaokе)*


Спасибо за книжечку! очень даже пригодится. Может еще чего-нибудь подобное есть, про юбилеи?

----------


## NIKOLAI

спасибо большое Юлия!!!!!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## NIKOLAI

Кто нибудь пришлите игры для свадьбы...........Я вышлю свои......

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Кто нибудь пришлите игры для свадьбы...........Я вышлю свои......


*NIKOLAI*, 
К нашему большому сожалению, в рассылочном отделении игр для свадьбы, неожиданно закончилась подарочная упаковочная ленточка (подвели поставщики подарочных лент (подлецы)). С огромной печалью, сообщаем Вам, что Ваш заказ не может быть исполнен, в связи с вышеизложенными причинами. С великой радостью оповещаем Вас, что при первом же поступлении на склад, отсутствующих в данный момент, подарочных упаковочных лент, Ваша заявка на присылку игр для свадьбы по адресу "на деревню дедушке" будет немедленно удовлетворена.
С глубоким почтением к Вам, рассылочное отделение игр для свадьбы.

Пы.Сы. Де жа вю

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*vasilisapremudraja*, 
 :042:

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> И второй вопрос как и где можно подписаться на тему ( если я правильно поняла).


Юлечка, рядом с названием темы справа найди  Опции темы, видишь стрелочку? Нажимай, увидишь Добавить в подписку.

----------


## NIKOLAI

> *NIKOLAI*, 
> К нашему большому сожалению, в рассылочном отделении игр для свадьбы, неожиданно закончилась подарочная упаковочная ленточка (подвели поставщики подарочных лент (подлецы)). С огромной печалью, сообщаем Вам, что Ваш заказ не может быть исполнен, в связи с вышеизложенными причинами. С великой радостью оповещаем Вас, что при первом же поступлении на склад, отсутствующих в данный момент, подарочных упаковочных лент, Ваша заявка на присылку игр для свадьбы по адресу "на деревню дедушке" будет немедленно удовлетворена.
> С глубоким почтением к Вам, рассылочное отделение игр для свадьбы.
> 
> Пы.Сы. Де жа вю


А что же вы прям негативно отнеслись к моему сообщению, уважаемая vasilisapremudraja))))))))))))))))) :Nono:

----------


## Наталья Молдова

Всем привет... Не помню.. представлялась я или нет..
Зовут Наталья Постолатий.. Я из Кишинёва... 
Пароль забыла.. войти не могла..
Сейчас обтекаю Слюной.. так хочу к вам на семинар «Каникулы строгого праздничного режима»... И темы все такие Ностальгичекские...
С некоторыми из вас, друзья, мои, общаюсь в Скайпе или в Одноклассниках.. кого-то в Москве видела... 
Одно скажу.. радует наша Дружба и Готовность всегда поддержать советом или идейкой.. Спасибо всем за позитиффчик...
Надеюсь.. свидиться со многими...

----------


## Курица

> Зовут Наталья Постолатий.. Я из Кишинёва...


*Бине ац венит*,Наташа! :Aga: 




> Пароль забыла.. войти не могла..


Девичья память многих подвела, когда мы на новый вид Форума переходили. Но Марина,наш Админ(самый замечательный из всех Админов Инета) помогла многим. И-если ты ей напишешь в личку, возможно, она и тебе поможет...восстановить память...
А то жалко смотреть, как ты



> обтекаю Слюной..





> Надеюсь.. свидиться со многими..


...и мы тоже.



> Спасибо всем за позитиффчик...


...и тебе мулцумеск на добром слове! :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> прям негативно отнеслись к моему сообщению


*NIKOLAI*, что вы?  :Meeting: ко всему нужно подходить с юмором... :Yes4:

----------


## Dju

> NIKOLAI, что вы? ко всему нужно подходить с юмором...


В каждой шутке есть намек, добрым молодцам урок. 
Вы, *NIKOLAI*, по сусекам поскребите, по амбарам пометите.... Ну в крайнем случае просто почитайте форум. 
Люди годами выкладывают по камушкам самое драгоценное, а Вам лень попу с печи оторвать и зайти в сокровищницы, отыскать и взять. 
Мы конечно можем прогнуться и принести Вам в личку "по щучьему велению, по николаевскому хотению".....Но Вы и щуку поймать не желаете. 
Вот такие сказочки!  :Meeting:

----------


## Татьяна30

Всем Здравствуйте! Я Татьяна. Хотелось бы влиться в ваш дружный коллектив.

----------


## Курица

> Я Татьяна.


 :Tender: и я...
Я живу в Солнечном Скобаристане и в Ин-Ку баторе... :Yes4: 
А ты где?




> Хотелось бы влиться в ваш дружный коллектив.


Слышала, что новогодний корпоратив тебе на 200 геловек провести пришлось в прошлом году.
Ну и-как ощущения? Поделись! :Yes4:

----------


## swinging

> А что же вы прям негативно отнеслись к моему сообщению, уважаемая vasilisapremudraja)))))))))))))))))


Глубокопочитаемый NIKOLAI. 
Приносим Вам наши самые искренние слова о просьбе прощения, за недопустимо негативное обращение к Вам нашей сотрудницы *vasilisapremudraja*. За совершенно бестактное отношение к нашим клиентам она будет наказана самым строжайшим образом. Так как выговор с занесением у неё уже есть, то она (*vasilisapremudraja*) будет понижена в должности, а именно: из негативных менеджеров по работе с клиентами, она будет назначена позитивной уборщицей складских помещений. Надеемся, что вы удовлетворены свершившимся правосудием.
Воискупление вины нашей безалаберной сотрудницы, мы всё же разыскали упаковочную ленту в личных запасах (подлецы поставщики нам её так и не поставили), и безмерно рады Вам сообщить о исполнении Вашего заказа на присылку игр для свадьбы. Для получения заказа нажмите на изображение бандероли левой кнопкой мыши.
С уважением к Вам новый менеджер по работе с клиентами (бывший уборщик складских помещений, переведённый на место *vasilisapremudraja*) *swinging*.



Удачи!

----------


## Рида

> Поэтому я сделала так : сшила большие полунки и чепчики 2 шт и переодеваю наоборот свидетеля в девочку , свидетельницу в мальчика , им пустышки в рот , когда они появляются в таком прикиде , уже куча смеха


А у нас это уже приелось, потому что почти все так делают. Я нахожусь в процессе обдумывания, как бы сделать это по другому, или вообще заменить на что то другое.Была пара, которая попросила"Без этих пупсов" .Давайте думать вместе, больше креатива, коллеги новички, вместе мы сила!!!!

----------


## Рида

> С уважением к Вам новый менеджер по работе с клиентами (бывший уборщик складских помещений, переведённый на место vasilisapremudraja) swinging.


Как в интернете обычно пишут- Аффтар жжот!!!

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> А что же вы прям негативно отнеслись к моему сообщению, уважаемая vasilisapremudraja)))))))))))))))))


Я так понимаю, Николай просто решил упростить себе жизнь. А ведь это так неинтересно! 
Ты, Колюнь, не обижайся! Попробуй просто полистать странички - и ты найдешь все, что тебе нужно! А уж если не найдешь - тогда и кричи о помощи!
И поверь - на форуме очень доброжелательная атмосфера! :Grin:

----------


## Beselcak

Добрый день, коллеги! Хотела бы представиться...меня зовут Елена (ник Вecelcak)Занимаюсь организацией праздничных мероприятий. Веду свадьбы не один год. Сама из Нижнего Новгорода. Хотела поблагадорить всех, кто создал такой замечательный форум, а также тех, кто вносит сюда самые лучшие моменты,идеи проведения праздников! Всем огромное спасибо!!!!Буду также стараться вносить свою лепту....

----------


## Irina tlt

> Воискупление вины нашей безалаберной сотрудницы, мы всё же разыскали упаковочную ленту в личных запасах (подлецы поставщики нам её так и не поставили), и безмерно рады Вам сообщить о исполнении Вашего заказа на присылку игр для свадьбы. Для получения заказа нажмите на изображение бандероли левой кнопкой мыши.


Вы супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я, конечно, тоже новичок, но по-моему на это нельзя обижаться. Это было не негативное отношение, а с юмором поставили человека на место.

----------


## svetlana niko

Всем приветик!!! очень рада, что оказалась на форуме.  Много изучала прежде чем написать. Огромное желание влиться, стать своей. Помогать другим, делиться идеями и что то нового черпать для себя. Надеюсь на вашу поддержку!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я уже собралась на мартовскую, но посчитала, что рановато.


Почему ты так решила? Боишься быть новичком? Но мы ведь все когда-то ими были. И у КАЖДОГО из нас есть своя ПЕРВАЯ Тамадея или встреча! И поверь, было страшно, ой, как страшно, но в первые минуты пропадает и страх, и неуверенность, на их место приходит ощущение необъяснимого КОМФОРТА и понимания, что ты этих людей знаешь тысячу лет. Поэтому не дрейфь, быстренько иди в тему и записывайся! Лучше встреч могут быть только встречи на которых еще не бывал.  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Лучше встреч могут быть только встречи на которых еще не бывал.


 :Ok: 
Марин, КАК ты права!!!

----------


## Наталья 71

Татьяна "курица" спасибо огромное за помощь, за скорую помощь )))

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Я  первый раз на сайте.  Работаю ведущей около 15 лет. Живу в Донецке. Мне трудно найти слова благодарности ЛЮДЯМ которые создали этот  потрясающий сайт.СПАСИБО!

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна "курица" спасибо огромное


Пожалуйста)))
Только кавычки с Курицы сними, ок?  :Blush2: *Никнейм* у меня такой...Ничё не поделаешь... :Grin: 
А так я мягкая и пушистая!




> Я  первый раз на сайте.  Работаю ведущей около 15 лет. Живу в Донецке. Мне трудно найти слова благодарности ЛЮДЯМ которые создали этот  *потрясающий сайт*.СПАСИБО!


Здравствуйте,*Ладушка Холи*!
Присоединяйтесь к нашей компании. :Yes4: 



> Всем приветик!!! очень рада, что оказалась на форуме.  Много изучала прежде чем написать. Огромное желание влиться, стать своей.


Пройдет пару-тройку месяцев,и обе  Вы полностью "подсядете" на ИнеТ...

И только тогда вы узнаете, насколько он действительно интересен,этот наш Форум - Ин-Ку... :Aga: 
И скажете:"Курица,Татьян!!!Как же ты была права!!!" :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Катуна

[quote="Mazaykina;3938699"]Сообщение от Дара27  
Я уже собралась на мартовскую, но посчитала, что рановато.[/quot
Мне уже много-много лет , а я впервые еду на Тамадею и мне , если честно , ужасно страшно, и пообщавшись на форуме всего несколько месяцев , я поняла что действительно ....



> Лучше встреч могут быть только встречи на которых еще не бывал.


Поэтому не трусь , а вперед... не теряй драгоценное время! Удачи!

----------


## Наталья 71

Добрый вечер, если честно, то незнаю куда и выложить, спокойнее как то в инкубаторе , тепло и уютненько ....а вообще просто прошу помощи у всех, подкорректируйте пожалуйста....вроде и переделала, а как будто чего то не так....все..ступор.. и не придумывается ничего больше..- эта песенка для воспитательницы...она когда то в саду воспитывала  детей своих друзей,которые и будут это петь..

Мы пришли не напрасно
В этот вечер прекрасный
Поздравлять маму Иру свою
Хорошо ведь так было
Когда нас ты растила
И любовь отдавала свою

Припев:     Пусть не старят, тебя годы
                Будь всегда ты молодой
                Приходи скорее в ясли
                Ждем  мы всей гурьбой..

На горшках мы сидели
Говорить не умели
А капризничать дружно – могли
Нас ты всех одевала
И конфетки давала
И мы любим тебя от души.

Нас учила ты кушать
Маму, бабушку слушать
И на попу штаны одевать
Ты для нас дорогая
И всегда молодая
Любим очень тебя вспоминать

Тетя Ира родная
Мы тебя поздравляем
Оставайся такой же, как есть
Скромной, доброй и милой
Терпеливой, красивой
Всех достоинств твоих нам не счесть

----------


## тапочка74

Всем огромный привет!!! Как я рада ,что я опять с вами.Что со мной случилось за это время- не передать...Перед новый годом у меня полетел комп, там была вся моя программа,пришлось все делать по новому, не успела скинуть на флешку. Комп пришлось отдать в ремонт и делали мне его месяц, приходилось бегать по друзьям, чтоб залесть на любимый сайт. Потом меня болезнь подкосила,стала нормально только неделю назад, а тут еще сессия,короче кошмар. Ну вот я опять с вами и я счастлива!!!!Мне так вас не хватало...

----------


## Курица

> Ну вот я опять с вами и я счастлива!!!!Мне так вас не хватало...


Вот и ладушки,Еленка! 
Верь-после чёрной полосы обЛИзательно будет белая!
С чем я тебя и поздравляю!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/1286393.gif[/IMG]
Тапочке-Привет!!!

----------


## Катуна

*Наталья 71*, 
 Может строчку Приходи скорее в ясли заменить: 1.Приходи  ко всем к нам в гости 2. Приходи скорее в гости..... Мне кажется, что  в ясли -это не логично ...Зачем? А так даже очень мило!!!!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Всем доброго дня!  Меня переполняет чувство радости!  Мне уютно, приятно , а самое главное очень интересно. Очень хочется быть нужной  передать свои   штучки-заморочки ......

----------


## Наталья 71

Галина-Катерина  спасибки...и правда так лучше будет)))

----------


## Dju

> Ну вот я опять с вами и я счастлива!!!!Мне так вас не хватало...


Еленка, БУДЬ ЗДОРОВА!!!   :Vishenka 33:

----------


## тапочка74

Друзья спасибо большое всем за поддержку!!! Всех люблю и целую!!!

----------


## Ноня

Ой, что-то я запропастилась... ушла слегка ...всем всем всем снова привет! 
Готовлю сейчас сценарии для детского спектакля-интерактив не могу придумать конкурсс  кокосом, чтобы потом его же победителю и вручить, участвуют детки-конфетки)))помогите, дорогие форумчане!

----------


## clip

*Батыр-Али*, 
Салом Алейкум!!!
Батыр-джан!!!
Сколько музыкантов в этом городе......
Как Фергана???

Ирина,спасибо за темку))
и действительно,я согласен,порядок есть порядок)))
и лишний раз не помешает напомнить где,как и что создаётся)))
да ещё и земляков сколько увидел!!!!
Все удачи!!!

----------


## Ofelia1961

Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Ольга.Хоть я зарегистрирована в 2008 году , ,но по семейным обстоятельствам не могла общаться на форуме. :No2: 
Работаю муз руководителем в дет саду и  12 лет провожу различные торжества.Очень хочется найти на форуме друзей и влиться в ваш дружный коллектив   :flower:

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Здравствуйте, уважаемая хозяйка Танечка, все профи и просто талантливые и любящие своё дело люди. Я к Вам из раздела Музруков. Даже не успела прочитать всю тему (обязуюсь это сделать)- но поняла, что мне сюда.Можно,  и мне место под крылышком???Честно, очень давно пользуюсь наработками выставленными в этом разделе*. *НИЗКИЙ  ПОКЛОН всем, кто делится своим опытом.* Ю*билеи провожу давно, а вот свадьбу только решилась, и дай Бог если получится продолжу. Так что не откажите в совете и помощи.Знаю, что у вас (как и у нас музруков) тепло!!! СПАСИБО всем за помощь!!!*

----------


## Курица

> Я к Вам из раздела Музруков. Даже не успела прочитать всю тему (обязуюсь это сделать)


"Музрук сказал-Музрук сделал!" :Grin: 




> Можно,  и мне место под крылышком???Честно, очень давно пользуюсь наработками выставленными в этом разделе. НИЗКИЙ  ПОКЛОН всем, кто делится своим опытом.


"За столом никто у нас не лишний, по заслугам каждый награждён"(из песни) :Yes4: 




> Знаю, что у вас (как и у нас музруков) тепло!!!


"Истину глаголешь!"(из фильма)




> свадьбу только решилась, и дай Бог если получится продолжу. Так что не откажите в совете и помощи


"Спрашивайте-отвечаем!"(рубрика из журнала "Здоровье")

А если серьёзно, то присоединяйся,Татьян, и всё будет :Ok:

----------


## nataly755

Добрый вечер! рада, что оказалась на форуме.  Огромное желание влиться, стать своей. Помогать другим, делиться идеями и что то нового черпать для себя. Надеюсь на вашу поддержку!!!!!

----------


## sa-sha76

Добрый день  всем !Меня зовут Саша .Я-с  Урала,провожу праздники.  очень люблю свою работу ,каждый раз  стараюсь найти  и воплотить в сценарий проведения, что то новенькое! хочу пообщаться с вами коллегами по увлечению ,говорят ум хорошо , а два лучше , поэтому  прошу поддержать моё желание  стать профессиональней и желание  обмениваться нужной  мне и вам информацией !заранее спасибо !

----------


## Рида

> говорят ум хорошо , а два лучше


Ох, тут не один ум, а сотни, да еще каких!!!Думаю сама вскоре в этом убедишься!!!!Здесь такие люди собрались, каждый день открываю для себя новых звезд, готовых подарить свое теплое сияние.Впрочем, будешь активна, сама во всем убедишься!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Надеюсь на вашу поддержку!!!!!





> прошу поддержать


"Веселья час, и боль разлуки
ГотовЫ делить с тобой всегда...
давай пожмём друг другу руки,
И - в долгий путь на долгие года!" :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

ох простите вы меня  образно сказала что ум хорошо, а два лучше  понимаю,  что вас много ,надеюсь на сотрудничество , но если честно не понимаю, с чего начать !даже фотографию не могу вставить !

----------


## Курица

> если честно не понимаю, с чего начать !даже фотографию не могу вставить !


Значит,Александра, тебе сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5 
Это темка  *А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме*

----------


## Irina tlt

> не понимаю, с чего начать


Я зарегистрировалась две недели назад, до сих пор не разберусь с устройством форума, уж очень он большой. А материала читать не перечитать, люди здесь годами писали, общались, глаза разбегаются сколько всего интересного.  :Smile3:

----------


## Рида

Нужно просто найти интересующие темы и читать, задавать вопросы. а если все подряд-то в голове каша!!!

----------


## Курица

> до сих пор не разберусь с устройством форума


Ира. это кажущееся чувство...
Тут всё очень чётко разложено по полочкам. 
Юбилеи,свадьбы,детские праздники, музыкальное сопровождение-всё идет по принципу "мухи отдельно-котлеты отдельно".
Сначала "глаза разбегаются", а потом привыкаешь. Но я согласна с 
*Рида*



> просто найти интересующие темы и читать, задавать вопросы


т.е. не пытаться объять необъятное, а по чуть-чуть продвигаться вперед. :Yes4:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Yes4: Танюша Курочка! Спокойной тебе ночи!!!!!

----------


## Irina tlt

> по чуть-чуть продвигаться вперед


Стараюсь так и делать. ))) Просто материала ООООчень много. Вот через неделю у папы юбилей (50) буду вести, а интересно прочитать много темок: и как вести юбилей, и игры выручалки и другие. Сценарий забрасываю и сижу на форуме читаю-читаю. ))) Все по полочкам вроде разобрала про будущий праздник, только вот с первым тостом никак не могу определиться. Хотелось бы красивое не "заезжанное" стихотворение и не сильно грустное, что возраст уже 50. Сама стихи не пишу, не знаю где искать такое.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Очень хочется поделиться, не знала где... решила - Курочке расскажу.
Муж был ооочень против, чтобы я вновь начала работу на праздниках. Но когда вдруг позвонили, он неожиданно дал добро. Я сейчас с дочей дома сижу, нам 1, 5 годика. Летом, к осени вроде на работу надо. Там светит повышение, которое я совсем не  хочу, но не это важно. Муж все время говорил, давай иди ни повышение, это надо  ... бла-бла-бла... А вчера зашел опять разговор про работу, и вдруг муж говорит: "Так ты ведь праздники проводишь, вот и проводи дальше, да сиди до 3 лет" ... я обалдела от этих слов................ Эти слова, поверьте мне, многого для меня стоят!!! Спасибо, что вы теперь есть в моей жизни и так здорово ее изменили!!!

----------


## Рида

*Дергилева Лена*, Со мной такое же- муж неожиданно меня в Питер на тамадею отпустил!!! Чудеса!!!

----------


## Irina tlt

А у меня муж вообще никак не воспринимал праздники, даже домашние с конкурсами например,считал что все это ерунда (так уж у них в семье было принято). Живем вместе два года, потихоньку начинает привыкать, даже идеи иногда какие-нибудь выдает. :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Очень хочется поделиться, не знала где... решила - Курочке расскажу.
> Муж был ооочень против, чтобы я вновь начала работу на праздниках. Но когда вдруг позвонили, он неожиданно дал добро.





> Со мной такое же- муж неожиданно меня в Питер на тамадею отпустил!!! Чудеса!!!


Это мы тут все "старо-жилки" вашим мужьям флюиды любви к Форуму посылаем-через экран, они доходят-и вот результат!!! :Taunt: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2322402.jpg[/IMG]
фото любезно предоставлено Наталией Озорной :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Рида

*Курица*,  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Taunt:

----------


## Фея хорошего настроения

> Со мной такое же- муж неожиданно меня в Питер на тамадею отпустил!!! Чудеса!!!


Он просто почуствовал, что если не отпустит, для него начнется жесткая реальность.
И понял...
Лучше отпустить.....

----------


## Рида

> жесткая реальность.


Точно подметила :Taunt:

----------


## тамада Анна

Всем большой привет!!!!!!! Зарегистрировалась на сайте еще в том году, но потом то пароль забыла, то сайт не могла найти и вот наконец то я снова с вами, рада что всех вас вновь нашла.Сразу всем огромное спасибо,нужно еще только разобраться немного вникнуть что тут у вас и где и надеюсь на взаимное сотрудничество.

----------


## Касатик

*тамада Анна*,  Добро пожаловать!!! :Smile3:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

*тамада Анна*, Аня, а это Вы ко мне в список на мартовский семинар записывались? Или я перепутала? Передумали?  :Smile3:

----------


## Алена.by

Спасибо всем!

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Спасибо всем!


На здоровье!

 :flower:

----------


## dimo

Привет, Форум. Я новичок. Надеюсь я правильно зашел для общения и испытательного срока. Занимаюсь больше детскими мероприятиями, но и тамадуем вместе с супругой.

----------


## Курица

> Привет, Форум. Я новичок.


(механическим, металлизированным голосом): "При-вет, но-ви-чок, я-ф о р у м !!! Перехожу на приём!!!"



> . Надеюсь я правильно зашел для общения


Для общения - да! Правильно!!! :Yes4: 



> для  испытательного срока.


Ответ неверный... :Nono: Испытательный срок :Blink:  дают в СИЗО...А у нас Ин-Ку... :Grin: 




> Занимаюсь больше детскими мероприятиями, но и тамадуем вместе с супругой.


 А вот это здорово!
Как вас с супругой звать-величать, как давно на Сахалине, чем занимаетесь, как форум нашли! Мы готовы для общения,  :Ok: а ВЫ?

----------


## тамада Анна

> тамада Анна, Аня, а это Вы ко мне в список на мартовский семинар записывались? Или я перепутала? Передумали?


Да Инночка я,очень хочется,но в марте не получается, у меня у самой юбилейный день рождения намечается, приедут гости из далека.Думаю не поймут если меня не будет. ОЧЕНЬ ЖАЛЬ. 
Спасибо всем девочки за теплый прием на форум. Здорово здесь у вас, можно сказать дистанционный институт для ведущих. СУПЕР!!!!!!




> тамада Анна, Добро пожаловать!!!


СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## ЖасМи

Таааня, хелп!!! Я тут мужчину потеряла.  :Blush2:  Пишет, что зарегистрировался как Вадим Чупров. Я его с дружеского форума к нам пригласила, а найти не могу. Нигде не пробегал?  :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> Таааня, хелп!!! Я тут мужчину потеряла.


Я не брала, чес.слово,Жаннусь!!!! :Blush2:  :Yes4: 




> Пишет, что зарегистрировался как Вадим Чупров





> Нигде не пробегал?


У меня в Ин-Ку баторе не объявлялся... Может. в Темке "Если ты новичок-зайди сюда!"_это в Беседке... :Yes4:

----------


## Аверина

DIMO! :Derisive: 
 Привет! Рада знакомству! Сразу хочу обратиться по делу- у меня детский праздник через неделю! Дети по 10 лет. Голова не варит- с взрослыми праздниками зашорилась! Может поделитесь парой- тройкой идеек!?

----------


## Аверина

Танюша привет!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## White Flower

Здравствуйте, форумчане:).
Я несколько лет назад зарегистрировалась на форуме и потеряла ссылку. 
Недавно думала, "ну почему я так мало общаюсь с другими ведущими?.. да я их просто не знаю!..""" и вспомнила про этот замечательный форум! 
Примите в вашу теплую компанию? :))

----------


## Курица

> Сразу хочу обратиться по делу- у меня детский праздник через неделю! Дети по 10 лет. Голова не варит- с взрослыми праздниками зашорилась! Может поделитесь парой- тройкой идеек!?


Лариса, это тебе надо к девочкам, которые работают с Детскими праздниками, обратиться, попробуй в *Беседке*, в *Прошу-Помогите* просьбу продублировать!!!!
Это *тут*: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%F2%E5!-quot 




> Танюша привет!!!


Привет, Ларис!
 :Taunt:  
как у тебя получилось интересно - прямо по анекдоту о письме студента из другого города домой:
_"Вышли сала!
Здравствуй, мама!"_
 :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Я несколько лет назад зарегистрировалась





> Примите в вашу теплую компанию? :))


 :Yes4: 
"За столом никто у нас не лишний,
По заслугам каждый награждён..."_(из песни)_

----------


## White Flower

> "За столом никто у нас не лишний,
> По заслугам каждый награждён..."_(из песни)_


Спасибо:))

----------


## Аверина

Я старалась, Таня! :Grin: . Что же не совместить- то приятное с полезным! За подсказку спасибо! Побежала к девочкам!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Ильич

> DIMO!
> Привет! Рада знакомству! Сразу хочу обратиться по делу- у меня детский праздник через неделю! Дети по 10 лет. Голова не варит- с взрослыми праздниками зашорилась! Может поделитесь парой- тройкой идеек!?


У нас тут работает волшебное правило сколько отдашь столько и получишь, Что отдашь то и получишь. ИМХО.

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> У нас тут работает волшебное правило сколько отдашь столько и получишь, Что отдашь то и получишь. ИМХО.


Ильич, если ты пишешь "ИМХО", то не нужно писАть "У НАС".  Сильно сомневаюсь, что болшинство форумчан разделяют твою ИМХУ.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Уважаемый Аксакал! Дорогой земляк( родилась в районе Марганца) абсолютно золотое правило!!!!!!!!   Я на форуме не так давно... Я просто в "захвати" от всего происходящего здесь... Иногда себя щепаю... иногда ночью в панике включаю форум -убедиться, что это не сон... Спасибо огромное всем всем..... Буду стараться и сама вносить свой вклад ......  Всем желаю вдохновения, хорошего настроения,творческих успехов.....




> У нас тут работает волшебное правило сколько отдашь столько и получишь, Что отдашь то и получишь. ИМХО.


 пропустила цитату...

----------


## Порубовы

*Аверина*, идейки найти очень просто. набираешь  - детский праздник на 10 лет в поиске, находишь сайт фирмы, что ими занимается и смотришь идеи. :)

----------


## nalia

Очень жаль, что никуда куда надо б зайти не пускают...Готовлю брату свадьбу, хотелось бы найти чего -нибудь не заезженное...

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Очень жаль, что никуда куда надо б зайти не пускают...Готовлю брату свадьбу, хотелось бы найти чего -нибудь не заезженное...


"Никуда куда" (С) - это куда? 
"Под крылышком у Курочки" совсем не означает, что здесь нужно "кудкудахтать". Это просто название раздела. :Grin: 

Зайди в этот *РАЗДЕЛ* туда всех пускают и там всё самое незаезженное. Может и сама что-нибудь незаезженное там оставишь.
 :flower:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Очень жаль, что никуда куда надо б зайти не пускают...Готовлю брату свадьбу, хотелось бы найти чего -нибудь не заезженное..


Напиши  свои  идеи  или  заготовки    ,отталкиваясь  от них  мы тебе и сможем помочь,  а так  .....  !  Так получается  что мы тебе  все  сливки,  а  ты ? Напиши мне  в личку .что хочешь   сделать и какова твоя роль  на этой свадьбе - посоображаем !
А вообще то - по  ссылочке , которую  тебе  предложила  Василиса - много  интересного .
Дерзай и всё у тебя получиться !
 Как говорят,  кто не рискует -тот не пьёт шампанского  !

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Очень жаль, что никуда куда надо б зайти не пускают...Готовлю брату свадьбу, хотелось бы найти чего -нибудь не заезженное...


А вы чаще старайтесь заглядывать на форум, оставляйте сообщения, и сим-сим откроется. Ато три сообщения за три месяца?!

----------


## Trinitro

Благодаря вашему форуму в 2009 году я провела свадьбу с русскими традициями в Италии. сидела на форуме около трех месяцев, это было коллективное творчество и я с огромной благодарностью вспоминаю ВАС. С переездом офиса мной был утерян  адрес сайта и случайно в письмах на мейле нашла контакт с форума - это была Ирина Березнева, огромное ей Спасибо за ответ! 
Очень рада, что Вы живы, процветаете и с новыми правилами для новичков:) 
Мне нужна помощь в подборке поздравлялок для крестн.отца на 50-ти летний Юбилей. Что мне нужно сделать? К кому обратиться? В запасе осталось три дня  :Tu:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Мне нужна помощь в подборке поздравлялок для крестн.отца на 50-ти летний Юбилей.


Может, это подойдет? 

Юбилейная кричалка «Гиб-гиб-ура!»

Юбиляра поздравляем,
Дарим теплые слова.
Мы всех благ ему желаем
И кричим: «Гиб-гиб-ура!»

Человек авторитетный,
Жизнь его – не трын-трава
Пусть гудит весь зал банкетный,
Мы кричим: «Гиб-гиб-ура!»

Будем нынче веселиться,
Юбилярить до утра
Придем завтра похмелиться 
Мы кричим: «Гиб-гиб-ура!» 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3914028

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый день! В день защитника Отечества – 
Будем чествовать мужчин.
Защищая человечество,
Все отважны, как один,

Так пускай же сила, мужество
Не покинут никогда.
Ваше славное содружество
Процветает пусть всегда!
 Спасибо Вам,дорогие мужчины, дарите нам праздник!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Для всех жён.
В бою незримом каждый день

Защитница Отечества,

Между плитою и столом

Всё время баба мечется.

Детей одеть и накормить,

Посуду начисто помыть,

Рубашку мужу постирать,

Полночи сексом развлекать..

И с боевой раскраской,

Разрезом декольте,

Улыбкою и лаской

Убить буквально всех!

И нет уже сомнения,

Что это праздник наш!

С Защитницей Отечества

Поздравим БАБЫ нас!!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> С Защитницей Отечества
> 
> Поздравим БАБЫ нас!!


 Браво молодёжь!!!! Только хотела  написать- а уже написано... присоеденяюсь  к сказаному!

----------


## Аверина

> У нас тут работает волшебное правило сколько отдашь столько и получишь, Что отдашь то и получишь. ИМХО.


Спасибо за науку. ВАШИ правила Вы предельно ясно обозначили.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Браво молодёжь!!


Это что!Вот мне сегодня,что молодёжь прислала по sms 
Утром рано муж проснулся
Попочки жены коснулся
И лодонью поводив,
Весь напрягся,встрепенулся
Будто в бой идёт один,
Пушка тут зашевелилась
И прицелом поводя
Вобщим наши победили!
С 23 февраля!
Сижу и думаю...как же они о моём чувстве юмора хорошо думают...

----------


## танкстеп

Спасибо, милые ДАМЫ, за поздравления! Мне подружка прислала вот это: Я хочу тебя поздравить
С Днем защитника страны!
Ведь без нас таких красивых
Ой, пропали мужики!

----------


## танкстеп

Сейчас составляю сценарий для 35-летнего мужчину. Посетила "Доску объявлений.." и мне пришла в голову идея, что в багаже каждого ведущего должен быть хрен ( в любом виде). Есть такая фишка описанная на форуме когда просят у Вас поделится эмоциями и спрашивают: что там было интересного - если праздник не понравился, некоторые отвечают - ни хрена там не было!!!!!
я вручаю вам этот хрен, и теперь про этот праздник уже никто такого сказать не сможет!!!! " (это я скопировала у Порубовых, так как в "Доске объявлений..." я еще не могу отвечать, здесь делюсь мыслями) - и дарить этот хрен, тому, кто не учавствует в игровой программе - гости "зануды" - такие иногда бывают и их надо чем-то выделить.

----------


## Irina tlt

*ТАТЬЯНА55*, Вы молодец!!! Спасибо за стих, за поздравление для нас!!!  :Grin: 

*танкстеп*, Спасибо за "хрен", тоже такого не видела нигде. Пригодился бы пару дней назад, был гость "зануда", который ни в чем не участвовал.  :Smile3:

----------


## Садкоva

Здравствуйте, форумчане! На форуме я давно, но, как  думаю многие, начала "читать журнал с последних страниц" , сначала читала сообщения, потом потихонку стала сама выкладывать материалы. Вовсе это не от наглости, а от незнания и скромности ...боялась показаться недостойной что ли?...Со временем поняла что здесь общаются адекватные люди и не экзамен  принимают, а советы дают дельные, без лести и по существу. Потихоньку и я начала выходить из тени. А сейчас вот, спустя время, мне становиться грустно  от того, что я и Здравствуйте никому не сказала и представиться забыла и попроситься в сообщество не посмела.  Хочу исправить  и искупить...Здравствуйте, возьмите в сообщество, коль уж сама навязалась, я вам еще пригожусь...!!!
Надо сказать форум -это чудо (общения, обмена опытом,и проч проч проч.) У нас в ННовгороде большее на что можно претендовать это на семинар за деньги на покупку метод.литературы и дисков с материалами давно минувших дней...(Или это мне так везло?незнаю). А здесь творческая мастерская в которой по рецептам лцчших умов планеты варится блюдо под названием "хороший праздник"!

----------


## sa-sha76

> .Со временем поняла что здесь общаются адекватные люди и не экзамен принимают, а советы дают дельные, без лести и по существу. Потихоньку и я начала выходить из тени. А сейчас вот, спустя время, мне становиться грустно от того, что я и Здравствуйте никому не сказала и представиться забыла и попроситься в сообщество не посмела. Хочу исправить и искупить...Здравствуйте, возьмите в сообщество, коль уж сама навязалась, я вам еще пригожусь...!!!


конечно возьмём  ..хоть и сама я новичок  .но мне здесь страшно нравится  и советы  все такие  дельные дают и хочется жить и творить.....(в хорошем смысле слова ) и порхать на крыльях счастья от  того  ,что оказывается  всё возможно и всё в моих руках !
скоро весна !настроение просто  супер.
.чем бы таким  всех девочек  с форума поздравить с 8 марта ?.
наверное загляну  в розовую тетрадку и буду колдовать там , а всех девочек  приглашу на девичник ?!?
ну не знаю я как вас всех отблагодарить...Курочка - дорогая  ,это не будет против правил ?

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> наверное загляну в розовую тетрадку и буду колдовать там , а всех девочек приглашу на девичник ?!?


Ой, а как же мы без мужиков то?  :Vah:  
А вообще то правильно - какой с них толк? Ну их нафиг, лучше мы стриптизёров пригласим.  :Grin: 
 :flower:

----------


## sa-sha76

> Ой, а как же мы без мужиков то?
> А вообще то правильно - какой с них толк? Ну их нафиг, лучше мы стриптизёров пригласим.


Василиса-  не расстраивайся , ты в числе приглашённых..ведь  ты  иногда  выходишь из подполья...и становишься Сашей .. но помощь  то оказывает  всем  нам Василисапремудрая  ... :Ok: 

ну вообще  Саша  запутал ... со второго раза поняла о чём  смысл...мудрёно пишешь...это наверное  про стриптизёров прочитала  и  от радости  и думать не смогла  ......а вообще то причина  ..  банальное  давление..

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А вообще то правильно - какой с них толк?


Продолжая мысль ВасилисыАлександровны..
Давайте, девочки, жалеть своих мужчин!
На это, девочки, есть множество причин.
Им не легко и, видно жребий их таков -
Представьте, девочки, - не носят каблуков!
А если вдруг хандра, когда не мил весь свет?
Но мы-то знаем... есть один секрет -
Достать из шкафа обалденные чулки,
Потом надеть как можно выше каблуки...
Они ж не ведают, как лечится хандра,
Когда легко свободным шагом от бедра!
Они ж не знают - словно слепы и глухи,
Есть панацея - это новые духи!
А если крах... кругом долги и не везет???
Им даже в голову, представьте, не придёт,
Им не додуматься, вас уверяю я
Занять ещё и накупить себе белья!
Но мы-то знаем - что такое этот "крах",
Когда с иголочки бюстгальтер в кружевах!
Ведь это лучше, чем все средства от морщин!
Давайте ж, девочки, жалеть своих мужчин!!!

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> ну вообще Саша запутал ... со второго раза поняла о чём смысл...мудрёно пишешь...это наверное про стриптизёров прочитала и от радости и думать не смогла ......а вообще то причина .. банальное давление..


Не было никакого второго смысла. Я когда пишу гиперболами и метафорами - предупреждаю. Хотя после прочтения твоего поста и мне начал грезится скрытый смысл. "Мы" это я в том числе, а не мысль от третьего лица.  :Grin: 
 :flower:

----------


## Аверина

Девочки!!! Если стриптизеров, то обязательно КОВАРНЫХ!!! А то раз у меня на корпоративе такие выступали!!!- Обнять и плакать! :Grin:

----------


## Аверина

> А у меня уже и песенка на примете, эх запоем! Срочно всем выучить слова к 8 марта!


Да без проблем! Выучим!  Споем так, что  хор Турецкого будет нервно курить за углом! :Grin:

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> Да так, чтоб стены, стены затряслись!


Это мы могём!!! Я с вами!

----------


## Славина

> Да так, чтоб стены, стены затряслись!


Затряслись, *НО* не развалились!  :Grin:  а то что мы тогда без нашего домика делать будем?  :Grin:

----------


## орбит

> А ну, девчата!
> А ну-ка, вздрогнем!
> А ну,а ну!
> Пусть в наших душах,
> Тоска засохнет,
> На всю оставшуюся жизнь!
> 
> А ну, девчата!


а на мотив? ох, люблю я люблю я.... !

----------


## Аверина

Не развалятся. То что делается с умом- обычно крепкое, не то что наше ЖКХ ( например)...  :Grin:  музончик драйвовый для настроения подберем: например Village People- YMCA ( кстати это моя музыка на выход ведущего, очень бодренькая) И КАК НАЧНЕМ ОТЖИГАТЬ!!!! Осталось продержаться до 8 марта в здравом уме и относительно твердой памяти :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> загляну  в розовую тетрадку и буду колдовать там , а всех девочек  приглашу на девичник ?!?


Ура!  :Yahoo:  Девчонки слетаемся на девичник, Сашка приглашает! Покажем нашим мальчикам, как надо отдыхать!
А у меня уже и песенка на примете, эх запоем! *Срочно всем выучить слова к 8 марта!*

Девичник.

1.Сегодня нет у нас забот и планов личных
И на приличия сегодня нам чихать.
Собрался нынче развеселый наш девичник
Покажем людям мы, как надо отдыхать!

2.Пусть словно бешеные кони годы мчатся
И беззаботными, как прежде, нам не стать.
И за одним столом встречаемся не часто.
А если встретимся, то встретимся на "пять"!

Припев:
А ну, девчата!
А ну-ка, вздрогнем!
Да так, чтоб стены, стены затряслись!
Пусть в наших душах,
Тоска засохнет,
На всю оставшуюся жизнь!

3.Пускай бывают на работе огорченья.
А у мужей критические дни.
С улыбкой вспомним эти приключенья
Когда мы вместе, когда мы не одни

Припев

4.Пусть осень падает снежинками на плечи
И намела зима снежинки на виски.
В любое время нужен нам один лишь вечер,
Чтобы избавиться от грусти и тоски.

Припев

А ну, девчата!
А ну-ка, вздрогнем!
А ну,а ну!
Пусть в наших душах,
Тоска засохнет,
На всю оставшуюся жизнь!

А ну, девчата!




> а на мотив?


Мотив Ляля Размахова "Девичник" зараз пошукаю в загажнике.

Слушать и петь здесь:

http://upload.com.ua/get/902386857/Л...евичник

Песня скачивается легко:
1. Выбираем на странице второй зеленый столбик и жмем *скачать бесплатно*.
2. На следующей странице вводим код с картинки и* поехали*.
3. Затем ждем 1 минуту и сверху появляется окошечко *скачать файл*. 
4. Дальше открывается привычное окно для скачивания.
Пы.Сы.  Это для  информация для девочек.

Ну и если меня не заругают  :Vah:  за сор, то здесь "музыка без слов" для этой песни:

http://upload.com.ua/get/902386926/l...a-devichnik__p

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> например Village People- YMCA ( кстати это моя музыка


 :Ok: 
Нормальная музыка у тебя получилась. А слова зачем тогда английские сочинила? Или ты "засланый казачок" с империалистически вражеского нам разведывательного английского форума ведущих "MI 6"? И кто из этих людей: Henri Belolo, Jacques Morali, Victor Willis скрывается под ником *Аверина*? Давай, колись! А то если дело дойдёт до руководителя отдела по борьбе с шпионами и выведению их на чистую воду товарища *skomorox ,* то я тебе завидовать не стану. 
 :Grin: 

 :flower:

----------


## Славина

> "засланый казачок" с империалистически вражеского нам разведывательного английского форума ведущих "MI 6"? И кто из этих людей: Henri Belolo, Jacques Morali, Victor Willis скрывается под ником *Аверина*? Давай, колись!


  :Blink:  Надо же, а я такая доверчивая, а оказывается вы тут "засланные"... :Grin:

----------


## Аверина

> "засланый казачок" с империалистически вражеского нам разведывательного английского форума ведущих


Ну вы блин даете!!!! :Blink:  Хотела музончик позитивненький для поднятия настроения предложить- сразу в шпионы записали. не могу же я английское название русскими буквами написать- воспитание не позволяет! Все должно быть ШАРМАН- черт побери! :Grin:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Ира, твои ссылки не доступны :((((


""""К сожалению, данный файл находится вне российского сегмента сети Интернет, Ваша скорость будет ограничена.""""" вот что у меня показывает


P.S
ОЙ, ЗАКАЧИВАЕТСЯ!!!!! УРА!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> Ну вы блин даете!!!! Хотела музончик позитивненький для поднятия настроения предложить- сразу в шпионы записали. не могу же я английское название русскими буквами написать- воспитание не позволяет! Все должно быть ШАРМАН- черт побери!


Вот и я о том: чего это ты для англичан песни сочиняешь?
Вот я сочиняю для нашего рабоче - крестьянского Отечества. Кстати, моя музыка на припев текста *___Ира___*,, ложИтся идеально, а вот с куплетами ей придётся немного поработать и подогнать слова под эту 
*великолепную мелодию* 

 :Grin: 

Пы.Сы. Мелодию можно не скачивать, там есть предпрослушка, а можно и скачать (кому как нравится). 

 :flower:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Читаю и наслаждаюсь...какие вы умнички!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yes4:

----------


## танкстеп

> Ура!  Девчонки слетаемся на девичник, Сашка приглашает! Покажем нашим мальчикам, как надо отдыхать!
> А у меня уже и песенка на примете, эх запоем! [B]Срочно всем выучить слова к 8 марта![/B
> 
> Слушать и петь здесь:
> 
> http://upload.com.ua/get/902386857/Л...евичник
> 
> Песня скачивается легко:
> 1. Выбираем на странице второй зеленый столбик и жмем *скачать бесплатно*.
> ...



Спасибо за песню! Обязательно выучу и не девичнике спою.

----------


## Курица

http://www.drupal.ru/files/spring-ub...style.ru_.jpeg
Уффффф...всё. В темке прибралась, полетела на банкет. :Yes4: 
Ведите себя прилично,старички, не обижайте новичков, не язвите друг другу и не флудите!
Ок? :Derisive:

----------


## Sabrina

Татьяна, т к не знаю куда этот вопрос поместить, пишу тут, как Вы советовали. Касается первого танца молодых... ко мне обратились молодожены с просьбой помочь им сделать танец оригинальным, в европейском стиле, где сначала романтичная  музыка, а потом начинается кураж :Ok:  
пару  раз были такие танцы на моих свадьбах, но сама я этим не занималась... Понятно, конечно, что это не моя забота, но хочется помочь. Если кто-нибудь занимался подобным, поделитесь опытом)

----------


## Аверина

> сначала романтичная музыка, а потом начинается кураж


Сначала надо музыку  подобрать. Можно предложить как вариант Pussycatdolls- Hush Hush ( rem). Там начало как раз медленное, а потом пошла веселуха. Можно самим нарезать и свести. Медленная часть- любая, которая им нравится, а вот быстрые куски должны быть узнаваемыми, что нибудь нетленное, типа Man in black ( из фильма Люди в черном), еще хорошо когда быстрых кусков 2-3 по 30 сек, а финал- остаток первой медленной части. Движения самые простые- руки ноги в унисон , друг на друга и на публику.

----------


## Sabrina

> Сначала надо музыку  подобрать. Можно предложить как вариант Pussycatdolls- Hush Hush ( rem). Там начало как раз медленное, а потом пошла веселуха. Можно самим нарезать и свести. Медленная часть- любая, которая им нравится, а вот быстрые куски должны быть узнаваемыми, что нибудь нетленное, типа Man in black ( из фильма Люди в черном), еще хорошо когда быстрых кусков 2-3 по 30 сек, а финал- остаток первой медленной части. Движения самые простые- руки ноги в унисон , друг на друга и на публику.


 музыку уже подобрали, нарезали аж 7 песен))) кстати, насчет Pussycat dolls хорошая мысль, можно поставитьв начале этих нарезок! Спасибо! 
Лариса, Вы уже делали сами подобное?:)

----------


## Свето4ка

Очень хороший и полезный форум. Как и многие, наткнулась на него случайно. Много полезной информации почерпнула для себя. Спасибо всем огромное, кто делится информацией. Бываю на форуме редко, практически нет времени часами заседать, еще плохо ориентируюсь в темках и вообще на форуме.




> http://www.drupal.ru/files/spring-ub...style.ru_.jpeg
> Уффффф...всё. В темке прибралась, полетела на банкет.
> Ведите себя прилично,старички, не обижайте новичков, не язвите друг другу и не флудите!
> Ок?


золотые слова

----------


## Катуна

> Ведите себя прилично,старички, не обижайте новичков, не язвите друг другу и не флудите!
> Ок?


 Мама-Курочка! Все проверила... все тихо... все сухие, накормленные, довольные... :Taunt:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Катуна

> пару раз были такие танцы на моих свадьбах, но сама я этим не занималась... Понятно, конечно, что это не моя забота, но хочется помочь. Если кто-нибудь занимался подобным, поделитесь опытом)





> музыку уже подобрали, нарезали аж 7 песен)))


Сабрина! Это будет многовато....Сделайте из 3-4 -но хорошо, при переборе  музыкального материала- НЕ профессионалы быстро запутаются в движениях! Если им нужна помощь профессионального хореографа -могу дать телефон ( конечно они дают уроки за определенную плату) Удачи!

----------


## танкстеп

> Татьяна, т к не знаю куда этот вопрос поместить, пишу тут, как Вы советовали. Касается первого танца молодых... ко мне обратились молодожены с просьбой помочь им сделать танец оригинальным, в европейском стиле, где сначала романтичная  музыка, а потом начинается кураж 
> пару  раз были такие танцы на моих свадьбах, но сама я этим не занималась... Понятно, конечно, что это не моя забота, но хочется помочь. Если кто-нибудь занимался подобным, поделитесь опытом)


Танец молодых - это одно из самых красивых зрелищ, если сделано красиво. Хочется помочь, необходимо найти и иметь у себя в запасе пару телефонов хореографов, которые смогут научить молодых основным "па". Если можешь сама нарезать музыку - замечательно, подбираешь музыкульную композицию и отдаешь ее хореографу, а остальное в его руках.

----------


## Аверина

SABRINA здравствуйте!!! Я уже это делала! но мне повезло ребята молодожены лихие попадались! Может так и должно быть, если молодожены с такой просьбой обращаются. значит готовы отчудить.. Мы вместе сидели- музычку примерно выбирали, потом или сами они режут или  им режет мой соведущий Виталий ( я то в компе не больно соображаю). Сам танец должен быть 3- 3.30 мин- чтоб было смотрибельно: 1 мин- медленная , дальше 3 по 30 сек веселухи, потом 1- 1.30 финальная медленная часть.

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый вечер! Сегодня мне предложили провести 8 марта в кафе. От этого мероприятия многое зависит, если все хорошо получится, то будет работать с ними и далше. Сценарий пишу. Есть проблема. Кафе на 120 человек, но два этажа. Работаю на первом, но хозяева хотят, чтобы был задействован и второй. Что-то начинаю распределять, но слабо себе это предстваляю. Если у кого-то был такой опыт - расскажите, что делать. За ранее благодарна!

----------


## Аверина

> Кафе на 120 человек, но два этажа.


Таня! А как эти 2 этажа сообщаются между собой? Аппаратура судя по всему - на первом , а на второй как надо заходить!?

----------


## maknata

> Если у кого-то был такой опыт - расскажите, что делать.


Ну, не с двумя этажами, но когда музыка на улице, а я работаю в зале - дык так почти всю жисть работаю. Поэтому давно уже приобрела активную колонку, путём нехитрых паек-перепаек в ней два входа - один для микрофона, другой для бука. Иногда приходится бегать с буком и с микрофоном туды-сюды, но это легче чем ваще без микрофона и музыки :Yes4:  В крайнем случае поспрашивай у своих музыкантов, наверняка у кого-то есть, попроси в аренду. А вообще на будущее - нужная вещь, активная колонка.

----------


## танкстеп

> Таня! А как эти 2 этажа сообщаются между собой? Аппаратура судя по всему - на первом , а на второй как надо заходить!?


На второй этаж идет лестница. Второй этаж над первым по периметру. В центре воторого этажа пустота и оттуда можно видеть, что происходит на первом. На втором этаже манитор, на котором показывают, что происходит на первом. Меня будет слышно с первого этажа второму. Понимаю, что прийдется тупо бегать туда-сюда. Сложно представляю, что будут делать, например на первом, когда я побегу на второй. Вчера собирала сценки и в одной из них нашла вроде бы выход. Застольная сценка-кричалка "Поздравление с 8 марта!", когда Гоги кричит: "Ну почему ви не пьете", Основные действующие лица получают роли гости первого этажа, а гости второго этажа будут дружно кричать "С 8 марта", хотя по сценке это должен кричать один мужчина.

----------


## танкстеп

> Ну, не с двумя этажами, но когда музыка на улице, а я работаю в зале - дык так почти всю жисть работаю. Поэтому давно уже приобрела активную колонку, путём нехитрых паек-перепаек в ней два входа - один для микрофона, другой для бука. Иногда приходится бегать с буком и с микрофоном туды-сюды, но это легче чем ваще без микрофона и музыки В крайнем случае поспрашивай у своих музыкантов, наверняка у кого-то есть, попроси в аренду. А вообще на будущее - нужная вещь, активная колонка.


Спасибо за совет! Пока я работаю с музыкантом и проблемы с аппаратурой нет, но на будущее буду иметь ввиду. А проблема у меня в том, что хозяева хотят, чтобы два сообщающихся зала: один на первом, другой на втором этаже, были задействованы одновременно.

----------


## РЁВА

_для форумозависимых_

----------


## Аверина

Танюша! С гоги сценка - хорошо. Для раскачки. Танцпол- 1 этаж? Как вариант возьми конкурсы где 2 команды- и собирай команду с каждого этажа. Тосты от этажа- этажу ( да погромче). коллективный танец с проходом с 1 этажа на второй ( там еще народ соберешь) и обратно на первый! угадайку музыкальную между этажами ( С места). вопрос- ответ ( по номерам)- чтоб тебе не бегать. Поскакать все равно придется. Голос береги.

----------


## танкстеп

Лариса, огромное спасибо! По команде от каждого этажа - это всех сблизит. Тост этаж - этажу - находка. Основной танцпол на 1 этаже, но небольшое место для танцев на втором таже есть. А к забегу на короткие, но очень длинные дистанции я готова. Помощь для меня неоценимая, с Вами, все трудности по плечу.

----------


## Аверина

Таня! если что то надо подробней по конкурсам- пиши. солью быстренько! кстати можно еще лотерею ( фанты ) провести ( тоже на 2 этажа).

----------


## Sabrina

*Катуна*, , 
*танкстеп*, 
*Аверина*, 
спасибо за советы!!!! :Tender:  хореографы есть знакомые, но ребята не хотят особо к ним идти, да и Слава богу, все получается у них! сделали красивый, интересный и оригинальный танец, теперь осталось репетировать))) потом покажу видео что получилось из этого!!

----------


## Курица

> сделали красивый, интересный и оригинальный танец, теперь осталось репетировать))) потом покажу видео что получилось из этого!!


Супер!!! :Ok:  Будем ждать,когда всё уже состоится-ты сама сможешь давать консультации форумчанам по этому вопросу,  :Yes4: представляешь, как это здорово!!!
не забудь поделиться результатом,*Sabrina*! :Derisive:

----------


## Окрыленная

Ни дня без идеи, ни дня без улыбки! С малолетства практикую  *кайзен* -постоянное и ежедневное самосовершенствование.. Долго не решалсь освоить такой форум-глыбу.. Люблю быть полезной! Приятно видеть на этом форуме знакомые лица!!Давайте дружить!

----------


## Курица

Милости просим,*Окрыленная* 



> Приятно видеть на этом форуме знакомые лица!!


Друзья твоих друзей-наши друзья. скажи мне, кто твой друг, о Окрылённая!!! :Yes4: 




> С малолетства практикую  кайзен


представляешь-впервые слышу это слово! :Vah: 
 Спасибо, что заставила порыться в словарных статьях!Оказалось, что слово «Кайзен» в японской философии означает стиль мышления и поведения, направленный на непрерывное совершенствование.(Кайцен) переводится как «улучшение» (от «кай» – «изменение» и «зен» (цен) – «хорошо»)
оказывается, мы тут все на форуме- ПРИВЕРЖЕНЦЫ кайзена , но многие об этом и не знали! :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Окрыленная

Мне так приятно быть пенделем... :Yes4: Тем более таким профи, как Вы!!! Я вообще люблю Восток, Р. Шарма, который опирается на восточную, тибетскую мудрости...
А друзей здесь очень много.. вернее, хороших ведущих. АСЯ. Ольга. Людмила-оптимистка. Владленыч и другие.. Люблю и умею дружить!!

----------


## Курица

> А друзей здесь очень много.. вернее, хороших ведущих. АСЯ. Ольга. Людмила-оптимистка. Владленыч и другие.. Люблю и умею дружить!!


здорово!
Удачи в Путешествии по просторам одного из лучших творческих Форумов,*Окрыленная*!
Хотелось бы знать ещё и имя и (хотя бы) регион. Ни того, ни другого нет даже в профиле. увы...

----------


## Окрыленная

Вот не могу Курицей называть.. :No2: ая где-то уже написала о себе.. так позитивненько.. ободряюще.. мне не трудно повториться. ИРина, 30 лет, ведущая, Ростовская область..По специальности филолог, второе высшее-психолог. В работе всегда использую НЛП-практики.. Люблю, когда люди удивляются!! Люблю не всё,  как у других! .. *Моё счастье увеличивается оттого, что я делюсь им с другими*... 
а значит.. я просто любимчик Фортуны

----------


## Курица

> Вот не могу Курицей называть


значит, называй *Курочкой* :Derisive: ...или просто Татьяной... :Blush2: 



> Моё счастье увеличивается оттого, что я делюсь им с другими...


 :Ok: и моё тоже, коллега (по обеим образованиям :Vah: -и первому, и второму, только у меня еще и специализация-логопедия)



> *ИРина*, 30 лет, ведущая, Ростовская область


Имя можешь вместо слова НОВИЧОк в профиль занести-тогда к тебе и обращаться не по нику будут :Aga:

----------


## Рида

> По специальности филолог, второе высшее-психолог. В работе всегда использую НЛП-практики..


пРИВЕТ, Я ТОЖЕ ФИЛОЛОГ, А ПСИХОЛОГИЮ УЧУ ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ И ОЧЕНЬ ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСУЮСЬ НЛП.ОЧЕНЬ ИНТЕРЕСНО УЗНАТЬ КАК ТЫ ЭТО ПРИМЕНЯЕШЬ В НАШЕЙ РАБОТЕ.ПРОГРАММИРУШЬ СЕБЯ?

----------


## Окрыленная

Рида.. :Yes4: Привет!Почему сразу программирую? есть какие-то моменты легкого манипулирования, внушения.. Просто строю программу на каких-то психологических моментах.. с самого начала.. якорение.. свои фишки, благодаря которым меня узнают. Обязательно начинаю праздник с комплимента, даже приветствие стараюсь делать под публику..Например, использую на юбилеях разноцветные коктейльные трубочки. и таким образом, по предпочтению гостей, вижу характерные черты.На 25- летие заказчицы это выглядело так:
*В начале торжества все выбирают себе коктейльную трубочку любого цвета, их семь. Это своеобразный пропуск-фант для гостя.* 
Трубочку выбираем, 
Девиз громко читаем! 

Красный - зажигать, розовый - гламурить, синий - крепко выпивать, желтый - балагурить, зеленый – всех весельем заражать, белый же.. безумить ( на протяжении вечера ведущий зачитывает речевку, все, выбравшие трубочку данного цвета, громко кричать свою фразу) 
 Любой праздник- это мое развитие.. Мною придуман такой термин- фишдрайвер- затея или момент для активизации или сближения гостей.. Это обыгрывание крылатых выражений, причем в прямом смсле..У меня был заказ - Оптимистичная история( юбилей веселого человека).. так вот начало было таким..
Когда человек счастлив о нем говорят, что он любимчик Фортуны. Сегодня я рада приветствовать в этом зале Такого человека – Ф. И. О юбиляра, о нем наша сегодняшняя оптимистичная история
_( Далее Гость в образе Фортуны зачитывает шуточный наказ, юбиляр изображает сказанное с помощью мимики и жестов)_
Замри на мгновенье, забыв о невзгодах,
И просто закрой глаза!
Пусть в памяти, словно в живительных водах,
Твои пронесутся года!
И вспомнив былое, что счастье дарило,
Ему улыбнись смелей,
А все что плохое в жизни было-
Пинком отгони скорей!
И махом одним разгони печали,
Врагам покажи кулак,
В какие б судьба не послала дали,
Ты знай ВСЁ В ТВОИХ РУКАХ!
_( Фортуна дает юбиляру мешочек, который помешается в руке, на котором написано ВСЁ!»_
Все проблемы щелкай, как семечки( дарит пакет семечек)
И чихай на удары судьбы,
Помни.. Всё у тебя получится!
Если рядом есть мы!

----------


## Рида

*Окрыленная*,НУ В ПРИНЦИПЕ ЯКОРЕНИЕМ И МАНИПУЛИРОВАНИЕМ ЗАНИМАЕТСЯ ЛЮБОЙ ВЕДУЩИЙ, НЕЗАВИСИМО ОТ ТОГО ЗНАЕТ ОН ЭТИ ТЕХНИКИ ИЛИ НЕТ))))НО ВОТ Я ЧУВСТВУЮ, НАСКОЛЬКО "ГЛУБОКО" (В ХОРОШЕМ СМЫСЛЕ)ТЫ В ЭТОМ ЗАВЯЗЛА!ТЫ И ПРАВДА ,ОКРЫЛЕННАЯ!У МЕНЯ СЕЙЧАС НЕТ ОСОБО ВРЕМЕНИ, ПОЭТОМУ НАДЕЮСЬ, ЧТО В ЛИЧКЕ КАК НИБУДЬ ПООБЩАЕМСЯ НА ЭТУ ТЕМУ! :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## танкстеп

Окрыленная и Рида, добрый день! Вы такие позитивные и окрыленные счастьем - хочу тоже заразиться! Можете поделиться, что такое якорение, манипулирование и НЛП. Может поделитесь секретами. Иногда внутренней уверенности не хватает - вспоминаю, не плохо бы с психологом пообщаться, но городок маленький, таковых нет.

----------


## Рида

*танкстеп*,Это очень долго объяснять, да и вряд ли сразу вникнешь. Я начала с Валерия Синельникова- там все просто и с примерами из жизни. сейчас Норбекова часто перечитываю. Есть более заумные, книги с теорией. Я их тоже читала, но эффект не тот.В интернете очень много информации, попробуй поищи, есть и книги электронные. Я скачала себе на телефон и когда тяжело, или делаю что-то не так- сразу открываю и анализирую свои поступки. Мне лично помогает.Благодаря этим техникам удалось познать и понять многое в жизни.

----------


## танкстеп

> *танкстеп*,Это очень долго объяснять, да и вряд ли сразу вникнешь. Я начала с Валерия Синельникова- там все просто и с примерами из жизни. сейчас Норбекова часто перечитываю.


Книги по психологии я читаю. Синельникова  тоже читала. Нарбекова, если найду в интернете, обязательно прочитаю. Меня заинтересовали термины якорение и НЛП, где это можно взять.

----------


## Курица

> Меня заинтересовали термины якорение и НЛП, где это можно взять.



*НЛП* -нейро-лингвистическое программирование, "прогугли" (через поисковик) этот термин, и сможешь почитать о нём,Танюша.
А вот чуть-чуть про *якорение*.

_Якорь – это условный рефлекс,               который бессознательно вызывает какую-либо реакцию (состояние,               переживание) у человека или животного._ Например, имя человека является               одним из сильнейших якорей, действующих в течение всей жизни. Часто               люди оборачиваются в ответ на произнесенное имя, даже когда это               имя обращено к другому. 
           Классическим примером якорной техники будут               служить проводимые опыты И.П. Павлова над собаками. При каждой               подаче пищи собаке производился звонок, через некоторое время пищу               собаке перестали подавать, и звонок делался без подачи пищи. При               этом у нее выделялся желудочный сок, т.е. при каждом звонке, когда               подавалась еда собаке у нее выработался условный рефлекс, а после               того, когда еду перестали подавать, но при этом делали звонок,               выработанный условный рефлекс собаки приводился в действие, и поэтому               у нее начинал, выделятся желудочный сок.
_ Человек же устроен так, что для обучения новому рефлексу часто               не нужно долгого повторения, а достаточно и однократного включения.               Нам же хватает сунуть один раз руку в огонь, чтобы больше никогда               этого осознанно не делать. Бывает достаточно один раз быть побитым               в темном переулочке, чтобы бояться каждый раз, когда в темное               время приходится возвращаться домой._

А дело все в том, что и тело наше, и сознание - это всё части               одной и той же кибернетической системы. Все части неразрывно               связаны и переплетены друг с другом. И вся та информация, что               мы получаем через органы чувств (что мы видим, слышим, воспринимаем,               ощущаем) - обрабатывается совместно, в одном комплексе. То есть               бывает достаточно вспомнить музыку, которая играла в прошлом,               чтобы полностью нарисовалась вся картинка того момента, чтобы               вы смогли почувствовать, как это все было. И всё это настолько               связано воедино, что достаточно одного элемента, чтобы вспомнить               всю ситуацию целиком.
                           Так как_ процессы якорения и воспроизведения                 условного рефлекса (заякоренной реакции) обычно происходят за                 рамками осознания человека_, то якорь одинаково хорошо может вызывать как приятные,               так и не приятные воспоминания. В связи с этим якоря делятся               на две группы: позитивные и негативные.               Так же якоря бывают трех видов – визуальные, аудиальные и кинестетические.               Самые сильные якоря – кинестетические, потому что они связаны               с телом человека, с ним самим. Однако в силу социальных условностей               прикоснуться к собеседнику можно не всегда.                Фиксировать какое-либо состояние в обществе можно также на               визуальном и аудиальном каналах восприятия человека.
              Якорем должен               стать социально приемлемый, не привлекающий повышенного внимания               и в то же время достаточно необычный сигнал. Например, необычного               вида безделушка (часы, зажигалка, брелок) в нужный момент появляющаяся               в руках; необычный звук щелканья ручки, необычный звук часов               или телефона, который раздается в нужный момент. Простор для               фантазии здесь неограничен. 
             Покашливание; Определенные цвета; Талисман; Запах; Касание какой-либо               части тела; Выражение лица; Повторение слов; Фотографии; Определенный               тон голоса; Музыка; Кивание головой; Специфический жест; Режим               дня. 
_Якорь имеет время жизни_ (продолжительность действия). Различают               якоря кратковременные, которые без дополнительного подкрепления               вскоре перестают работать, и долговременные, которые могут работать               в течение всей жизни человека._ Время жизни зависит от продолжительности               процесса выработки условного рефлекса, числа его подкреплений и               интенсивности заякоренного состояния._
                           Связь, установленная якорем, может быть изменена. Такой процесс               называется переякорением. При грамотном использовании даже бывшие               негативные якоря могут оказаться полезными, что еще раз подтверждает               идею: все, что создано психикой человека, может быть использовано               для его же пользы, если знать, как это делать.
              Процесс установки якоря отличается селективностью. Для того чтобы               установленный якорь сработал, его нужно, воспроизвести, точно таким               же образом, каким он был установлен.
                           Для получения интенсивной, «чистой» реакции при задействовании               якоря важно установить его в момент наивысшей интенсивности переживания.
             Для того чтобы знать, в какой момент лучше установить якорь, и             суметь его правильно воспроизвести, нужно обладать хорошей внимательностью.

*(Из книги Д.В.Меланьина "Самоучитель             практического гипноза.")*

----------


## Окрыленная

Я не вижу связи между Синельниковым , Норбековым и НЛП.. Это нечто другое. Для души.. но не все могут принять эту правду. Я начинала с И. Вагина.он просто пишет.. Вот  ссылочка на электронный вариант книг серии НЛП.
http://www.koob.ru/nlp/
из них..Алдер Хэрри	НЛП: Современные психотехнологии
Бакиров Анвар	С чего начинается НЛП
Бендлер Ричард	Искусство Мастера НЛП
Бергер Ева	НЛП на каждый день. 20 правил победителя
Холл Майкл	77 лучших техник НЛП
 это очень интересная и стоящая вещь в нашей работе

----------


## Рида

> Я не вижу связи между Синельниковым , Норбековым


- конечно, очевидной связи нет, но я от них пришла к НЛП. Синельников сам с этого начинал. Просто сразу с теории начинать некоторым тяжело. Иногда нужно всколыхнуть душу.Но в итоге ,как ни крути все эти книги  в итоге говорят одно- все зависит от нас самих!!!Профессия ведущего уже давно вышла на тот уровень, когда нужно быть хорошим психологом,и я на форуме от многих узнаю, что увлекаются психологией не на шутку.Это прекрасно!!!Вчера скачала Майкла Холла-НЛП-тренинг.И Диана Балько- Запретов.нет.
У меня только одно опасение- если все придем к этим книгам и начнем друг другом манипулировать, что же дальше будет? Хотя, скорее это утопия...

----------


## Окрыленная

Ридочка.. ну это же скрытые резервы.. Мне кажется, в нашей работе, как никогда это нужно. Примениение психологических приемов в работе. Сейчас такие клиенты погли, к каждому нужен особый подход. Мне бы очень хотелось , чтобы на форуме появилась такая темка.. Это очень актуально.. Ведь это не только манипулирование, но и своеобразный ключ к заказчикам.современному празднику. А представить себя? чтоб запомнился? Внешний вид, улыбка, жесты. Это тоже НЛП.. Креативность.. творческая инновация. я любую программу составляю с помощью ментальный карт.. это настолько интересно и действенно.. попробуйте

----------


## Рида

*Окрыленная*,ну так открой тему- тебе вроде надо еще написать 16 сообщений до 30, чтобы открылись новые возможности на форуме. Я не скажу что разбираюсь в этом вопросе так как ты, а ты бы наверное многим смогла помочь, дать советы и направить и просто поделиться конкретным опытом- что, где и как применяла и какой результат был в итоге.

----------


## тамада Анна

Сидят дома невестка со свёкром и свекровью. Свекровь говорит:
- Всё у нас хорошо. И живём в достатке, и не ругаемся, вот только хата не побелена. Невестка:- Какие проблемы, мама? Белила есть?
- Есть, только щётки нет. Невестка побежала к свёкру, обстригла ему бороду, сделала щётку и побелила хату. Свекровь снова:
- Вот, хата побелена, а окна не покрашены.
- Какие проблемы, мама? Краска есть? - Да есть, только кисточки нет.
Невестка побежала к свёкру, обрезала усы, сделала кисточку и покрасила окна.
...Вечер. Возвращается муж домой с работы. Смотрит - отец на дереве сидит
- Папа! А что это ты там сидишь?
- Да, сынок, дома бабы собрались блины печь. Так я ещё не знаю, есть у них, яйца или нету...
С Масленицей всех форумчан!!!!! С масленичной неделей!!!!!

----------


## танкстеп

> *НЛП* -нейро-лингвистическое программирование, "прогугли" (через поисковик) этот термин, и сможешь почитать о нём,Танюша.
> А вот чуть-чуть про *якорение*.
> 
> [I][B]Якорь – это условный рефлекс,               
> 
> *(Из книги Д.В.Меланьина "Самоучитель             практического гипноза.")*


Спасибо за разъяснение! Каждый день я узнаю что-то новое и это меня радует. Теперь только необходимо правильно распределять время, чтобы все интересненькое познавать!

----------


## MAGISTRA

*Уважаемые "новички" форума "Ин-ку" и не новички в профессии!

Лично! Каждого форумчанина и не только..

ПРИГЛАШАЮ в Сочи на  Фестиваль Мастеров Праздника "АРТ-МАГИСТРАЛЬ" 

Вопросы. Пожелания. Советы - отвечу всем.

Подробная информация - жмите ссылку в автоподписи - изучайте!

Уверена - это вам нужно!
И мы рады вам!*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*MAGISTRA*, Марина,спасибо за приглашение :flower:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Мои дорогие  девочки и мальчики!   Мои дорогие коллеги! Какая у нас  замечательная  работа -дарить радость людям! Много сил и энергии мы отдаём , но сколько нам отдают её люди . Я очень всех ВАс  , форумчан , люблю! Я всем желаю здоровья! Берегите себя!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Анна76

Здравствуйте всем! Меня зовут Анна. Живу в ХМАО-Югра. Праздники веду четвертый год. Восхищаюсь вашими талантами и , конечно, форумом! Можно "вступить" в вашу большую и дружную семью?

----------


## Курица

> Можно "вступить" в вашу большую и дружную семью?


Анна...Вступить-то оно, конечно, можно...но... :Blush2: 

Муж у тебя хороший? Не выгонит из дому-то? Поскольку как только "вступишь"- "выступить" уже будет трудновато...
Пока ты без вступления была на Форуме-взносы не платила...Посещением каждодневным. ежечасным...Набегами, наверное, всё? Глянешь, и - даёшь детям,мужу посидеть,да?
Опять же, если ты наш "член", то кастрюли-сковородки новые придется покупать (сожжёшь старые потому что...Детям опять же-няню придётся нанять, репетитора...Или бабушку вызвать -чтоб приглядывала...Да, и ещё -на ноут придется персональный разориться-п.ч. домочадцы теперь своей очереди не дождутся... :Girl Blum2: 

шучу я ,конечно! :Grin:  :Yes4: 

 Проходи, размещайся поудобнее, почитай все темки тут, в Ин-ку баторе, чтоб не удивляться потом чему-нибудь...
Ну, и фото вставляй, чё личико-то прячешь, чай уже почти 3 месяца на форуме? Аль муж ревнивый, аль конкурентов боишься? :Grin:

----------


## Анна76

Спасибочки! :Tender:  Даже не знаю в каком порядке ответить на все заданные вопросы... Муж хороший, он уже привык (за три месяца), ноутбук личный мне приобрел (чтоб у ребенка комп не занимала :Smile3: ). Фото конечно выставлю в скором времени, научусь!

----------


## mariha1982

Ты – женщина. Ты – мать. Сестра. Подруга 

Любимая. Любовница. Жена.
Ты – солнце. Ты – земля. Ты – мир. Ты – вьюга.
Ты – вера. Ты – надежда. Ты – весна.




Ты – счастье. Ослепительное счастье.
Ты – лучик ласковый. Ты – бархатный цветок.
Нет, лепесток цветочный. На запястье
Ты поцелуй. Ты – взгляда уголёк.

Ты – сон степей. Ты – чистое дыханье.
Ты – сок берёз. Ты – летний быстрый дождь.
Ты – бабочки свободное порханье.
Росинки утренней застенчивая дрожь.

Ты – молния. Ты – жаркая пустыня.
Травинка на ветру. Ты – снежный плед.
Ты – день и ночь. Часть Бога – ты – богиня.
И вечная любовь. И горя след.... 




*Милые женщины! Праздник весенний
пусть счастье и радость для вас принесет.
Будьте красивыми, вечно любимыми,
радость с удачей пусть в дом к вам придет*.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> шучу я ,конечно!



Ага, шутки шутками, но в каждой шутке, как говорится.....  :Aga: 

Я вообще просыпаюсь, включаю свои буки (2 шт), на одном работаю, а в другом где инет - живу! Я так сказать в декрете, и у меня есть свободное время, и всё это время я нахожусь здесь! Даже на работе  :Grin: 
Свободное время: это когда малышка спит, когда заиграется, и т.д. Старшая самостоятельная уже. 
Но мои привыкли, что мама вроде здесь, а вроде  и нет её рядом....
Так что Ань, вот такие мы "больные", и это неизлечимо!!! :Yes4:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Но мои привыкли, что мама вроде здесь, а вроде и нет её рядом....


по-моему, не у тебя одной так привыкли, у большинства форумчан - та же картина:)

----------


## Sabrina

> Супер!!! Будем ждать,когда всё уже состоится-ты сама сможешь давать консультации форумчанам по этому вопросу, представляешь, как это здорово!!!
> не забудь поделиться результатом,*Sabrina*!


Татьяна, спасибо за такие приятные слова!! Всегда удивляюсь вашему умению подбадривать людей и так доброжелательно встречать новичков, да еще каждому подобрать подходящие слова!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Tina37

Добрый день, дорогие форумчане! Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть! Меня зовут Валентина. Разрешите к вам присоединиться? :Tender:  И направьте, пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть (прочитать, научиться), как вставить фото? Я на своей страничке пыталась, мне пишут "Невозможно сохранить фотографию", хотя размеры фото не превышают требуемого.  :No2:

----------


## Tina37

Зашла в "Часто задаваемые вопросы", и ...получилось!  :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день, дорогие форумчане! Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть! Меня зовут Валентина. Разрешите к вам присоединиться?


Ты уже с нами,Валь! Доказательство -



> Зашла в "Часто задаваемые вопросы", и ...получилось!


 :Grin:  :Yes4: 
Хороший ты себе подарок на 8 марта сделала,Валентина!!!
Читай, на ус мотай...Если усов нет -в блокнотик конспектируй.
И-самое главное-не обижайся на реакцию на твои посты-она может быть всякой...Будь готовой к вопросам-мы тут новичков "на вкус". "на цвет" пробуем.... :Yahoo: 
Что, напугала??? :Taunt:

----------


## Tina37

Это точно Подарок! :Smile3: Готова ко всему!  :Aga:

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый день, милые дамы, прекрасные барышни! Прошло 8 марта. Для кого-то это был праздник, для кого-то (для меня) работа. Хочу выразить огромное спасибо за помощь и поддержку. Ваши наработки помогли мне провести вечер. Я только, только учусь. Понимаю, как трудно новичкам. Сегодня мне не хватает опыта и навыков  держать публику в тонусе. Слов, которые заряжали бы публику, заставляли зал взрываться аплодисментами. Буду набираться опыта. Но какое ты получаешь удовольствие, когда ты видишь довольные лица тех, для кого ты работаешь. А когда в конце тебя благодарят - просто фейерверк эмоций! Это прекрасно!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Танюша!!!! Молодец!!!!! А опыт  обязательно прийдет!!!!!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Это прекрасно!


 Дарить радость людям!!!!!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Всем добра!!!Про жизнь на форуме.... Мужа проводила на работу в 8 часов и за работу. В 17:00 он заканчивает и я встаю делать домашнюю работу. Вот и весь мой рабочий день, Либо номер кумекаю, либо ВАС , дорогие мои, слушаю(вернее читаю).  Называю это университетом. Праздник - экзамен.  Пользуясь случаем благодарю всех, кто всегда готов прийти на выручку. Чудесные вы люди. Добра вам и прекрасных клиентов.  Мне на последних двух юбилеях впервые дали чаевые (пусть немного, это не важно). Это только ваша заслуга. Сейчас ругаю себя за то, что не подписывала материал (у кого брала).  Спасибо, кто подарил грибную кричалку.  У кого нашла стихи (что мы пьем) сделала с нарезками и свистульками - спасибо.  Но особое спасибо и низкий поклон за юбилейные поздравления по именам. Искала для каждого гостя, нарезала. Просто конфетка. Опробовала на ДР дочери, как-то было не очень, немного доработала и просто улет получился.!!! Спасибо на притчу "Он и Она!" !! Какие слова - простые, до пробирает до слез.     И только начинаю вроде бы набирать обороты - нашла отличного ДЖ и певца. И вот теперь узнаю, что надо расставаться. Он пошел в другую ценовую категорию. Ему предложили лучшие условия. А я не могу никак поднять планку. Боюсь отпугнуть клиентов (на днях так и вышло). Позвонили  мне:"Вы у нас вели в 2009 г. проведите друзьям - сколько стоите???" Называю цифру на 900 рублей больше, чем у них (причем это за два дня) и всё.... извините и трубочку полижили, я даже попрощаться не успела. Может не то пишу. А где как не здесь меня могут понять и посоветовать. Наверняка все когда-то сталкивались с такими проблемами.

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Но какое ты получаешь удовольствие, когда ты видишь довольные лица тех, для кого ты работаешь. А когда в конце тебя благодарят - просто фейерверк эмоций! Это прекрасно!


Не зря ведь говорят: чем больше отдаешь, тем больше возвращается.
Так что ДАРИ РАДОСТЬ ЛЮДЯМ!

----------


## Курица

> Не зря ведь говорят: чем больше отдаешь, тем больше возвращается.
> Так что ДАРИ РАДОСТЬ ЛЮДЯМ!


Мне вот такой афоризм на эту тему попался...Про Закон Бумеранга:
_Отдай миру всё лучшее, что есть в тебе!
К тебе вернётся всё лучшее, что есть в МИРЕ!!!_

----------


## sa-sha76

> Пока ты без вступления была на Форуме-взносы не платила...Посещением каждодневным. ежечасным...Набегами, наверное, всё? Глянешь, и - даёшь детям,мужу посидеть,да?
> Опять же, если ты наш "член", то кастрюли-сковородки новые придется покупать (сожжёшь старые потому что...Детям опять же-няню придётся нанять, репетитора...Или бабушку вызвать -чтоб приглядывала...Да, и ещё -на ноут придется персональный разориться-п.ч. домочадцы теперь своей очереди не дождутся...
> 
> шучу я ,конечно!


ой Курочка в каждой шутке есть доля правды  кастрюли 2 мне уже придётся покупать..муж сказал  всё набегами да набегами когда прежней станешь.?а я в ответ -уже никогда кризис 35  обратно не повернёшь....это мы так шутим 
 но для меня этот форум  школа чудес...когда тебя понимают с полуслова...помогают чем могут а как ласково в личных сообщениях называют....... да я за всю свою жизнь в последние 5 лет столько не слышала как звучит моё имя !дома я рыбка зайка киса а тут  Сашунечка !это же придумать надо  !
спасибо мои хорошие и болеть между прочим приятней...за то дети сейчас так рады мама наша и ничья больше даже к компу не может подойти ......но я через силу ..а то вдруг про моё существование забудете и буду уже не нужна форуму ....как ничтожная еденичка- пожинающая плоды других........ой и я похоже пошутила чёрным юмором.!

Спасибо всем!УДАЧИ ВСЕМ ВНОВЬ ПРИБЫВШИМ И ЧТОБЫ ВЫ ВСЕ СКОРЕЙ ОЩУТИЛИ ,ЧТО ФОРУМ ЭТО ЧУДО !
 а какие здесь творческие личности...это и не высказать ...короче говоря все вы девочки  для меня- комсомолки ,спортсменки и просто красавицы (а заметьте среди нас нет некрасивых, мы все светимся от эмоций , мы несём радость )...а наши мальчики  помощники  одним словом, наша гордость- орлы форума .....мне довелось только встретится с малым количеством, но я думаю  мал золотник да дорог . А помощь от мужчин тоже неоценимая и главное вовремя !.
.Ну вот ,почти оду нашим форумчанам написала !А у меня завтра первая значимая дата - 1 месяц на форуме ! А кажется ,что знакома с вами всеми давно ,а прошёл только месяц !

----------


## Fantasista

Спасибо за сайт! Это какой-то неисчерпаемый кладязь идей!!))))

----------


## Манилка

зравствуйте! Все здравствуйте! я новенькая, оч новенькая... хотя нет... Признаюсь, с месяц я уже здесь, без приглашения, без разрешения... Много видела, много узнала, за что всем нижайший поклон! Я не тамада, я просто периодически помогаю гулять свадьбы и праздновать юбилеи среди родных и друзей, как меня называет свекровка "семейная ведущая".(это с ее легкой руки я теперь не сижу за праздничным столом) 
Оч рада, что попала на Ваш форум, такой душевный и щедрый!
Месяц я тут гостила, все конечно еще не рассмотрела, но поняла пока одно, что оч хочу быть полезной, но вот пока не вижу как, вы такие все умненькие! но обещаю, при первой же возможности проявить себя  не струшу! чес.слово!

----------


## Tina37

Ой, скачу по "темам" как стрекоза! :Smile3:  Или, наверное, как ребенок, которому дали много ярких игрушек, и он не знает какой из них играть! Ну, очень все интересно и классно! Где я раньше была? :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Все здравствуйте! я новенькая, оч новенькая...


*Манилка*, здравствуй!
Ты, наверное, знаешь уже про нас больше, чем мы про тебя, раз 



> с месяц я уже здесь, без приглашения, без разрешения... Много видела, много узнала, за что всем нижайший поклон!


А мы про тебя - мало...



> хотя нет...


Хотя...нет... :Grin: 
Знаем , что у тебя есть чувство юмора ( имечко-то какое-Манилка-Заманилка)!!! 

Есть замечательная свекровь, которая дала тебе толчок к саморазвитию и самореализации - отсюда делаем вывод, что ты-не мужчина.  :Vah: а женщина... :Yes4:  вероятнее всего, довольно молодая,радующаяся жизни-по выбранной тобой аве и её цветовой гамме. :Yahoo: 

Ещё ты  одарена смелостью, упрямством и силой воли, из чего следует целеустремлённость в реализации любых дел. 
От природы ты наделена большими организаторскими способностями.Откуда мне ЭТО стало известно? Да просто ты родилась 9 мая, а рожденные в этот день  находятся под влиянием Марса, Венеры и Луны в зодиакальном знаке Тельца, Доме Венеры, первом Доме тригона Земли.




> обещаю, при первой же возможности проявить себя  не струшу! чес.слово!


Итак, возможность предоставляется: расскажи о себе чуть больше, чем я о тебе, вставь фото вместо колобка(а то как-то трудно себе представить тебя...глаза хочется видеть, которые-как известно-зеркало души...а то чувствуешь себя Зайцем, от которого Колобок укатится...Имя подпиши в автоподписи, чтоб знать, как обращаться...
Задание принято?

----------


## Курица

*Tina37*, 



> Ой, скачу по "темам" как стрекоза!


А что тебе ещё остается? все ТАМ (в детстве и начале общения на сайте) были...Скоро у тебя появятся предпочтения, облюбуешь себе какую-нибудь темку, и поселишься там на м время...Только-совет-из опыта! Когда что-то понравившееся копируешь себе в шкатулочку, ставь в скобках автора(чей материал), а то потом будешь себя ругать, что не делала этого.Ну, когда хотела бы спасибо сказать.использовав, а сказать-то кому, и не знаешь... :Yes4: 
*Fantasista*, 
ой...а ВАС я боюсь...та-та-та-кой дядя с пистолетой....чем мы провинились, что вы к нам так сразу...с оружием-то...???
А слова вроде хорошие говорите:



> Спасибо за сайт! Это какой-то неисчерпаемый кладязь идей!!))))


И улыбочки есть в конце)))) И всё равно-страшно...
Кто прячется за дядей-монстром??? :Blink:  Открой личико,Гюльчатай!

----------


## Tina37

Спасибо за совет!  :Thank You2: , так и делаю  :Yes4:

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Только-совет-из опыта! Когда что-то понравившееся копируешь себе в шкатулочку, ставь в скобках автора(чей материал), а то потом будешь себя ругать, что не делала этого.Ну, когда хотела бы спасибо сказать.использовав, а сказать-то кому, и не знаешь...


 Полностью согласна. я на этом месте ох, как очень растенулась (прямо фейсом об тейбл) :Blink: , но уже поняла свою ошибку и исправляюсь. :Blush2:  Но говорят НЛПисты энергия найдет своего хозяина. пользуясь случаем - СПАСИБО!!!! ВСЕМ!!! ЗА то, что вы лучше меня, а значит за Вами я буду двигаться вперед!!! :Ok: Цветов не нашла

----------


## Курица

> Цветов не нашла


дара, они *ТУТ*

[IMG]http://*********org/1482811.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Холява Лариса

Пробую

УРААААААААААА :Vah:   Получилось. Татьяна - ты гений чистой красоты

----------


## Курица

> УРААААААААААА Получилось. Татьяна - ты гений чистой красоты


Ха...а ты-хорошая ученица,Дара!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> 1 месяц на форуме ! А кажется ,что знакома с вами всеми давно ,а прошёл только месяц !


 Сашенька чистую правду говоришь.... 



> ой Курочка в каждой шутке есть доля правды кастрюли 2 мне уже придётся покупать


 а мне ещё и чайник со свистком.... Купим ,Саша....  ты главное  -выздоравливай

----------


## Манилка

> расскажи о себе чуть больше, чем я о тебе, вставь фото вместо колобка(а то как-то трудно себе представить тебя...глаза хочется видеть, которые-как известно-зеркало души...а то чувствуешь себя Зайцем, от которого Колобок укатится...Имя подпиши в автоподписи, чтоб знать, как обращаться...
> Задание принято?


Принято!... но катиться я никуда не собираюсь...я теперь отсюда никуда!  вот найду время (я ж все тут рассматриваю, разнюхиваю..тут такое  царство  позитива) выберу фотку поудачнее   и все-все вам расскажу, а пока прошу простить... примите такой, какая есть!

----------


## юрик71

> Принято!... но катиться я никуда не собираюсь...я теперь отсюда никуда!  вот найду время (я ж все тут рассматриваю, разнюхиваю..тут такое  царство  позитива) выберу фотку поудачнее   и все-все вам расскажу, а пока прошу простить... примите такой, какая есть!


*Колобок-манящий*  :Grin: , если будешь простым геологом,тебя просто поставят в игнор! надо общаться, а для этого хотя бы надо знать твое имя, а если кого-то боишься,то стоило открывать личико? :Blink:

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Зовут меня Наталья.Я ведущая и организатор торжественных мероприятий.
Живу в Украине, в городе Луганске. Уже несколько лет это моя основная профессия и образ жизни. Приятно было бы присоединиться к вашему творческому обществу! :Smile3:

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Зовут меня Наталья.Я ведущая и организатор торжественных мероприятий.
> Живу в Украине, в городе Луганске


Здравствуй Наталья!   Как приятно видеть землячку моей родной сестры. Она правда живет в Лутугино (от Луганска вроде км 26), но всё равно приятно.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Я вообще вижу немало людей на форуме из Луганска или Луганской области! Буду рада общению с земляками!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Наташа ,а я дончанка!    землякам-ура!!!!

----------


## Irina tlt

Не была на форуме недельку, а столько всего нового!!! Спасибо Окрыленной и Риде за поднятый разговор про психологию... Почитаю обязательно.

----------


## Курица

> Не была на форуме недельку, а столько всего нового!!!


Да,ИРин, я тебе в журнале уже Н Н Н Н проставила :Grin: ...в классном... :Yes4: 
Справку принесла???-чё эт ты прогуляла-то??? :Meeting:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Не была на форуме недельку, а столько всего нового!!!


 :Nono:  Ирочка, я тебе не советую пропускать ... я пропустила , а теперь доганять трудно..... :Ok:

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

РАДА ЗНАКОМСТВУ С УЧАСТНИКАМИ ФОРУМА ДЛЯ ВЕДУЩИХ!  ЗОВУТ МЕНЯ ТАТЬЯНА (НИК РУБЕЖАНКА). БУДУ РАДА ОБЩЕНИЮ И ОБМЕНУ ТВОРЧЕСКИМ МАТЕРИАЛОМ С КОЛЛЕГАМИ И ДРУЗЬЯМИ.ПО СПЕЦИАЛЬНОСТИ ОРГАНИЗАТОР- МЕТОДИСТ РАЗВЛЕКАТЕЛЬНО-ДОСУГОВОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ. (ИНСТИТУТ КУЛЬТУРЫ). ВЕДУЩЕЙ РАБОТАЮ БОЛЕЕ 15 ЛЕТ. ИМЕЮ БАГАЖ СВОИХ АВТОРСКИХ РАБОТ И НЕМАЛУЮ КОПИЛКУ -АРХИВ С ИНЕТА.ГОТОВА ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ С КАЖДЫМ ВЗАМЕН НА ВАШ МАТЕРИАЛ. НА ФОРУМЕ ХОЧУ НАЙТИ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ ДЛЯ ТОГО ЧТОБЫ ТВОРИТЬ  И ВЫТВОРЯТЬ НА ПРАЗДНИКАХ. ЖДУ ВАШИХ СООБЩЕНИЙ И ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЙ. МОЯ ПОЧТА   trikazmail.ru@list.ru

----------


## sa-sha76

> Не была на форуме недельку, а столько всего нового!!! Спасибо Окрыленной и Риде за поднятый разговор про психологию... Почитаю обязательно.


ага Иришка и я тебя потеряла...что то ты про  нас забыла .... как у папы юбилей отвела и всё потерялась....



> ЗОВУТ МЕНЯ ТАТЬЯНА


Танечка  приветик ,  а у нас  Танюшек тоже много... ..давай скорей осматривайся  и вливайся...

----------


## KAlinchik

*РУБЕЖАНКА*, 
Таня, а откуда конкретно ты из Украины?

----------


## Juliya Star

*РУБЕЖАНКА*, Танюшка, рада тебя видеть здесь!!! Надеюсь на форуме тебе понравиться!!! Я вот только год на нем, а так его люблю, как дом родной! Желаю, чтобы форум стал родным домом для тебя!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> ага Иришка и я тебя потеряла...что то ты про  нас забыла .... как у папы юбилей отвела и всё потерялась....
> 
> Танечка  приветик ,  а у нас  Танюшек тоже много... ..давай скорей осматривайся  и вливайся...


Спасибо девчонки! буду стараться поделиться с вами своими наработками. только вот еще трудно освоиться здесь... не все сразу... разберусь со временем... спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> *РУБЕЖАНКА*, 
> Таня, а откуда конкретно ты из Украины?


Луганская область город Рубежное. Поэтому и Рубежанка.рада встрече с новыми сообщниками!

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

ПРИВЕТИК В ГОРОД СЧАСТЬЯ МОЕЙ ЮЛЯШКЕ, ПОДРУГЕ ПО ОБЩЕНИЮ, ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО МАСТЕРУ СВОЕГО ДЕЛА!!!  БОЖЕ, Я ЗДЕСЬ КАК УТОПАЮЩИЙ В МОРЕ.... НЕ ЗНАЮ КУДА ПИСАТЬ... КАК РАЗМЕЩАТЬ... НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ КИНУТЬ ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЯ... НО МОСКВА НЕ СРАЗУ СТРОИЛАСЬ.СО ВРЕМЕНЕМ ВСЕ ОСВОЮ... ПРИЯТНО ВИДЕТЬ НА ФОРУМЕ ЗНАКОМЫЕ ЛИЦА.

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

АЛЕКСАНДРА! ЕСЛИ НЕ ОШИБАЮСЬ? СПАСИБО ЗА ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ НА ФОРУМЕ. НО ПОКА Я ЗДЕСЬ "УТОПАЮЩИЙ" В МОРЕ... ВСЕ НЕ ЗНАКОМО... ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ ЕСЛИ НЕ ПРАВИЛЬНО РАЗМЕЩАЮ МАТЕРИАЛ... БУДУ УЧИТЬСЯ.. И ОТПРАВЛЯЮ СООБЩЕНИЯ, КОММЕНТАРИИ НЕ ПОЙМУ ТАМ ГДЕ НУЖНО ИЛИ НЕТ?

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

Наталья! вы первая землячка которая мне здесь встретилась. на форуме я один день. все незнакомо и интересно.... смотрю вы тоже новичок... не получается пока разместить свое фото. загружать изображения, картинки, т.е. фрагменты своей работы. вы уже научились всему этому? я рубежанка- г. Рубежное. вы должны знать. возле С еверодонецка находится.ведущей давно работаете? я более 15 лет. но это моя не основаня работа- я преподаю в политехколледже культурологию, психологию и этику.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> Наталья! вы первая землячка которая мне здесь встретилась.


Татьяна, здравствуйте! Рада видеть на форуме земляков! Не переживайте, что не всё сразу получается!
Здесь Ильич постарался осветить вопросы, которые часто задают новички!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5
Если не получится что-то сделать, пишите в личку, постараюсь помочь!

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

наташа! спасибо за отзыв! а фото не сразу можно загрузить ? вы как это сделали? простите если достаю глупыми вопросами

----------


## Juliya Star

*РУБЕЖАНКА*, Тань показываю. Заходишь в свой профиль затем

нажала на "Еще", заходишь дальше

Слева будет это меню. В этом меню находишь строчку "Изменить аватар", заходишь
Зашла и теперь финал в низу

открываешь "Выбрать фото с компьютера". Нажимаешь на эту кнопочку. Выползет менюшка твоего компа. Надешь номер нужной фотки и нажмешь "открыть"
Затем сохраняешь и все!

----------


## Суперстар

*РУБЕЖАНКА*, 
Танюша, вливайся в наш "курятник". В отсутствии хозяйки Танюшки-Курицы, она уехала по своим важным куриным делам, здесь в инкубаторе светло, тепло и уютно. Цыплята постарше, показывают ценные зернышки новичкам  :Derisive:  Рубежанка, не переживай, у тебя все получится! Вливайся, осматривайся, общайся. Мы все были новичками, и открою тебе большой секрет, сами еще не все знаем на необъятных просторах форума. :Yes4:  Спрашивай, что непонятно, постараемся помочь.

----------


## Ponj29

Заходишь в свой профиль затем
А в свой профиль можно зайти в верхнем левом углу страницы

----------


## РЁВА

Почти месяц как я вас нашла…[IMG]http://s3.******info/89a6b711353157c2e5b7765ea3801f73.gif[/IMG]
Форум живет своей жизнью, не зависимо от меня, вы делитесь  друг с другом не только рабочим материалом, но и частичками своей жизни…Здорово…
Придётся  мне бросать основную работу…здесь можно часами сидеть…Интереснооооооо…
Даже из тех тем,что мне доступны много интересного узнала…если бы вы знали сколько я выкинула безжалостно, благодаря советам бывалых….и не жалею…все равно лежало на полочке…ждала удобного случая применить…оказалось не напрасно ждала….не понадобилось.

----------


## optimistka17

> *Придётся  мне бросать основную работу*…здесь можно часами сидеть…Интереснооооооо…
> Даже из тех тем,что мне доступны много интересного узнала…если бы вы знали сколько я выкинула безжалостно, благодаря советам бывалых….и не жалею .


Если основная работа не кормит, если основная работа неинтересная, то конечно,* бросать*. Многие из наших форумчан бросили и практически все только выиграли от этого( и я в том числе.)
 А то, что от части программы избавилась,это же тем более* отлично*. Пришло значит время,двигаться вперед!

----------


## Суперстар

> Почти месяц как я вас нашла…


Инна  :Ok:  Только укажи свое имя, чтобы не приходилось заглядывать в профиль.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Что-то я заплутала немного в просторах форума! :Smile3: так поглотил материал,имеющийся у вас,и так захотелось поделиться своим,что даже не представилась....что ж!Исправляюсь!Меня зовут Катерина,Катюшка,Катенок....Иногда меня называют шишигой,чудачкой,но самое приятное имя-мама!(так говорит крошка-дочка :Tender: ).с детства организовывала и проводила праздники.помню свои 10 лет...Замучила бедных гостей викторинами,сценками,конкурсами :Taunt: Проводила праздники всегда,но получать за это деньги начала совсем недавно.Рада общению с вами.надеюсь стать полезной :Tender:

----------


## Juliya Star

*Катенька О.*, Катюша привет! Располагайся! У нас тут всем рады!!! :flower:  :Vah:

----------


## Суперстар

> так захотелось поделиться своим,что даже не представилась....


Катюшка - шишига! :Grin:  Вливайся, осваивайся,делись... Главное, не пропадай, даже набрав заветные 30 сообщений :Aga:

----------


## Абюл45

Хочу сказать всем маленьким "ЦЫПЛЯТКАМ" - только что вылупившимся на форуме...

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

всем спасибо за теплый прием!а после 30 сообщений доступы открываются что ли?ну,я поговорить люблю,а о любимой работе вдвойне!поэтому так просто от меня не избавитесь :Smile3: ой,аватарку надо срочно менять,видимо :Yes4: раз тут все цыплятки да курочки,киски могут нарушить идилию.хотя,я мирный котик :Tender: еще раз,спасибо за прием!пойду осваиваться в вашем доме!

----------


## Вячеслав65

Да, огромное спасибо Всем за такую работу! ))

----------


## Суперстар

*Вячеслав65*, 
Вячеслав, посмотрела все твои 31 сообщения. Твое троеточие очень информативно  :Nono:  Оно почти во всех твоих сообщениях и пара "искренних" - спасибо. Я очень лояльно отношусь к новичкам, но здесь явно идет набор количества сообщений. И хорошо, что правила доступа в отдельные темы стали строже.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

вы правда всем рады? а то я тоже новичок. зовусь мария. для имени на форуме столько вариантов перебрала( мари,мэри, матильда, марья, маруся, марго и т.д.)-хотела чтобы к моему собственному имени было "привязано". но здесь столько народу , что прокатил только "ручей-rugej". брожу везде, куда пускают. восторг конечно, а самое главное ощущение молодости, задора, азарта, драйва!только комплексую немного в такой компании, чувствую себя робкой первоклашкой.но, как прилежная ученица - очень хочу учиться!уже начала пополнять свою, пока еще небольшую копилочку. спасибо за эту возможность ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------


## Суперстар

*rugej*, 



> вы правда всем рады?


Мария, ручей, вливайся к нам  :016:  :069:  И пусть ощущения восторга, азарта и драйва сохраняются как можно дольше. Располагайся, знакомься, общайся и будет тебе СЧАСТЬЕ!

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> *rugej*, 
> 
> 
> Мария, ручей, вливайся к нам  И пусть ощущения восторга, азарта и драйва сохраняются как можно дольше. Располагайся, знакомься, общайся и будет тебе СЧАСТЬЕ!


спасибо огромное за добрый прием. постараюсь не обмишуриться. для меня это очень важно, т.к. всю жизнь считала ,что не реализовала себя на полную катушку. а сейчас, может и позно, но очень хочется.

извиняюсь за ошибки, так тороплюсь, что не трачу время на предварительный просмотр. замечаю, когда уже текст ушел.постараюсь быть внимательнее.

----------


## Богиня

Жаль, не сразу нашла эту тему...много слышала о Вашем форуме, вот пришла с искренним интересом :Smile3:  надеюсь, мне у Вас понравится :Yes4:

----------


## Суперстар

> надеюсь, мне у Вас понравится


А то!  :Ok:  Мы в этом даже и не сомневаемся. Располагайся, расскажи немного о себе, чтобы и мы что-то о тебе узнали.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Дорогие форумчане! Всегда мы старательно подбираем слова или стихи...  случайно( может и не случайно )  я сегодня прочитала , хочу всем вам пожелать...Булат Окуджава"Молитва"
Пока Земля еще вертится, пока еще ярок свет, 
Господи, дай же ты каждому, чего у него нет: 
мудрому дай голову, трусливому дай коня, 
дай счастливому денег... И не забудь про меня. 

Пока Земля еще вертится — Господи, твоя власть! — 
дай рвущемуся к власти навластвоваться всласть, 
дай передышку щедрому, хоть до исхода дня 
Каину дай раскаянье... И не забудь про меня.

----------


## Juliya Star

*Богиня*, приветсвую тебя! Тебе несомненно понравиться! У нас тут так здорово, так тепло и уютно, как в настоящем домк:) Распологайся, спрашивай если что не понятно! Велкам!

----------


## Мехаловна

Всем привет! Я - новичок. Да еще какой новичок! Работаю в школе педагогом-организатором, но уже давно хочу попробовать себя в качестве тамады. Однако не знаю, с чего начать. Поэтому форум для меня - огромное подспорье в этом. Спасибо, что он есть! Но писать-то я не очень люблю, поскольку считаю, что писать просто так, "для количества", неправильно. Говорить надо только тогда, когда есть что сказать. А я пока должна молчать и слушать. То есть - читать.  :Smile3:  
Ну, и разрешите представиться - меня зовут Лариса. Я живу в Сургуте. Это в ХМАО.  :Blush2:  Буду очень рада, если примите меня под свое крыло.

----------


## Курица

> А я пока должна молчать и слушать. То есть - читать.


Лариса,здравствуйте!
Конечно, сначала очень непросто начать диалог, тем более что отсутствие общения "вживую" может сыграть дурную службу, и мы не сразу поймем друг друга, увидим (прочтём) в посте совсем не то, что хотелось передать пишущему...Это бывает, все мы через подобное прошли...
Но, тем не менее, почитав, Вы уже начинаете видеть людей по их постам, к кому-то вам захочется обратиться непосредственно, так вот-не бойтесь этого делать! Пишите в личку, спрашивайте.
А уж тогда, когда почувствуете, что 



> есть что сказать.


пишите...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> меня зовут Лариса. Я живу в Сургуте. Это в ХМАО


Привет Сургуту,бывала 2 раза.И даже жинила кого то из ваших несколько раз...где то лежит визитка одного вышепоставленного папика...так что почти землячка...распологайся,Курочка всех поддерживает и всех наставляет.она плохого не посоветует.
*Курица*, С приездом!Как встретились?

----------


## Курица

[quote="ТАТЬЯНА55;3995975"]Курица, С приездом!/quote]
Да, я "вернулась в мой город,знакомый до слез, до прожилок, до детских припухших желёз"...с мартовской Тамадеи...
Вижу, что за неделю появились новые люди, Таня *Суперстар*, спасибо тебе, в темке пахло "живым духом", это чувствуется...
*Вячеслав65*, конечно, не прав, что, набирая количество постов, наставил во многих темках ПРОСТО ...
Он не знает Закона Бумеранга...поэтому я его об этом предупреждаю.
Остальным -
*Катенька О.*, 
*rugej*, 
*Богиня*,  ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ в нашем общем доме!
(смысл слово здравствуйте-самый прямой-т.е. живите, а не просто забегайте, чтоб выхватить что-то, нужное для вас в данную минуту. Пусть наш Форум станет и Вашим тоже. Общим! :Yes4: 

А о встрече расскажу в темке про Мартовскую встречу! :Blush2:  Хорошо?

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Yahoo: Ураааааа! Курочка дома!!!!!! И стало в доме теплее!!! :Tender:

----------


## Ponj29

Таня-Курочка, очень здорово , что ты наконец-то появилась в инкубаторе, а то некоторые новички растерялись. Теперь смотрю, осваиваются. Девчата, всем привет! И ребятам! просто счастье, что у нас и у вас есть Курочка!!!!

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

*Курица*, Танюшка, я уже скучаю!!!

----------


## Суперстар

Ура!!! Танюшка -Курица с новыми идеями, потрясающими впечатлениями, восточной красавицей вернулась в свою родную темку.

----------


## Курица

> Ура!!! Танюшка -Курица _с новыми идеями_... вернулась в свою родную темку.


Доброй ночи всем!
Я долго думала, почему нашим новичкам первое время иногда не очень комфортно в темках. 
И решила написать им *ОТКРЫТОЕ письмо* :Yes4: 

*Дорогие новички!* Я очень хочу, чтобы вы задержались  у нас надолго! Поэтому позволю себе дать  несколько советов.
Пока вы ищете сайт, который удовлетворит ваши ожидания по многим параметрам, вам кажется, что самое главное - найти его. И вот вы у нас! И вам показалось, что *in-ku* - именно ТО, что вы так давно искали!!! Однако этого мало. Важно еще и суметь удержаться на форуме. 
Недаром придуман испытательный срок  (месяц и 30 сообщений)- время, когда обе стороны пристально присматриваются друг к другу - сработаемся или нет? Будет ли нам комфортно  жить «на общей кухне»? Поэтому в первые дни нахождения в темках  особенно важно соблюдать, скажем так, «кодекс поведения новичка». 
Возможно, вам  придется поступиться некоторыми привычками и желаниями, но *результат* (_обретение  такого Интернетного Дома, где  живут люди «одной крови» с тобой,  которые тебя понимают, помогают, говорят с тобой на одном языке, а впоследствии  - обретение  друзей не только виртуальных, но и реальных, и это я говорю с полной уверенностью -только что приехала с очередной Тамадеи!!!_) - *того стоит.*
Позвольте дать Вам, уважаемые новички, несколько советов  от имени *«черепахи Тортиллы»* форума. Вы можете как прислушаться к ним, так и полностью их проигнорировать. Решать вам. Просто я «подстилаю вам соломки», исходя из пословицы «Знал бы, где упасть…» Поверьте, я за три с лишним года уже это знаю!

Итак, *«Соломка от Курочки, или  Пять советов  новичку форума»*:

1.	Не показывайте сразу характер. Мало людей, которые на новом месте сразу чувствуют себя как рыба в воде, и недовольство чем-то поначалу естественно. Вам может не нравится многое, но ваша задача - не показать вида. Если с чем-то все же не сможете ужиться, уйти - всегда ваше право. Но до тех пор, пока не приняли окончательного решения – ЖИТЬ на Форуме и общаться, как большинство, каждый день или чуть реже -  побудьте лучше какое-то время «геологом», приглядитесь, узнайте, «ху ис ху».

2.	Не идите вразрез мнений большинства «старичков». Даже если вы хотите продемонстрировать свой богатый внутренний мир и неуемный творческий потенциал, вступать в дискуссии с ними, доказывая, что на Форуме что-то не так, в первое время не стоит. Постарайтесь лучше показать свои таланты.

3.	Для начала присмотритесь, не перейдете ли кому дорогу тоном поста или его содержанием, вызывающей авой или ником . Помните, что поучительные комментарии от новенького практически всегда воспринимаются "в штыки", зато, когда станете "своим", наша с вами компания будет гордиться таким «штучным», богатым на идеи форумчанином.

4.	Попридержите свои привычки. Какими бы неукоснительными ни были ваши личные традиции, старайтесь не демонстрировать их. Это вы привыкли к ним, а некоторым форумчанам они могут показаться неуместным  чудачеством.

5.	В первое время новых форумчан особенно пристально рассматривают – как человек себя назвал,  выставил ли своё фото или прячется за  аватаркой-картинкой, что у него в автоподписи, из какого он сословия (из культуры или из школы, или..) , из какой он местности, написал ли человек что-то  в своем профиле или возжелал ВСЁ о себе скрыть …Пишите о себе хоть чуть-чуть - так вы не дадите повода в первое время настороженно к вам отнестись.

*Уважаемые старожилы! Поправьте меня, пожалуйста, если я не права!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Тань, я бы ещё добавила, не начинать свою жизнь на форуме с собщений о  своей звёздности, не трясти своими званиями и заслугами, печатными изданиями и прочими подобными регалиями. Здесь очень много таких же форумчан. Но доброе общение, уважение складывается совсем не на основе заявлений новичков, что он суперлучший. Наоборот, часто подобные заявления вызывают неприязнь. Доказывать свои таланты нужно делами, а не криками о них

----------


## Богиня

> Тань, я бы ещё добавила, не начинать свою жизнь на форуме с собщений о  своей звёздности, не трясти своими званиями и заслугами, печатными изданиями и прочими подобными регалиями. Здесь очень много таких же форумчан. Но доброе общение, уважение складывается совсем не на основе заявлений новичков, что он суперлучший. Наоборот, часто подобные заявления вызывают неприязнь. Доказывать свои таланты нужно делами, а не криками о них


подпись мне Ваша очень нравится...окончание подписи) позволь другому быть другим... :Smile3:  еще бы помнить об этом.  всем.. :Yes4:  

Курочка, Татьяна, спасибо за пост! понятно, что со своим уставом в чужой монастырь...но быть НЕ собой...ради того что подумали хорошо разве честно?  :Smile3: 

а вы мне все все равно нравитесь! несмтря на возникшие ньюансы..такие все эмоциональные...творческие...так что, я остаюсь :Grin:  с большим удовольствием!

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Татьяна,со многим согласна.спасибо за заботу.но,на мой взгляд,это руководство "как сломать себя". придержите привычки,характер,мнение....а что же тогда останется?просто сухой материал наработанный?но тогда теряется смысл его выставлять,если он даже не будет подвергаться критике.или обсуждать его могут только старички?тогда это уже дискриминация. :Fz:

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Я только прибавлю прописную истину. Здесь, в"нашем монастыре", как впрочем и в каждом доме- *свой устав*! Уважаемые новички, ознакомьтесь с "уставом" на ИН-КУ, не бегите впереди паровоза...и все у вас получится! Торописсссс ни нада!

Вам ваши силы пригодятся на банкетах, вот там можно себя показать во всю Ивановскую!

П.С. Мы здесь уже семья и в обиду своих никого не дадим! Ну вы же все сами понимаете, вот и про монастырь мы, оказывается, писали одновременно.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Мне она тоже нравится.  :Grin:  Особенно забавляет, когда очень редко, но вступаю в споры ( когда уж особо торкнет), мне всегда на неё указывают.  :Grin: 

Ещё у нас принято здесь, как и во всей сети, на ты разговаривать.

----------


## Славина

А я, моя мудрая Курочка, добавлю, пожалуй, самое банальное:

*Кем в этой жизни ты себя не возомнил,
Лишь скромность украшает человека
И будь ты трижды гений или бог,
Пусть лучше люди скажут вам об этом!!!*

----------


## Курица

> Курочка, Татьяна, *спасибо за* пост! понятно, что со своим уставом в чужой монастырь...*но* быть НЕ собой...ради того что подумали хорошо разве честно?





> Татьяна,со многим согласна.*спасибо за* заботу.*но*,на мой взгляд,это руководство "как сломать себя".


О, этого-то я и побаивалась...Как писал великий Фет "как беден мой язык! Хочу, и не могу..."
Помните???
Как беден наш язык! - Хочу и не могу.-
Не передать того ни другу, ни врагу,
*Что буйствует в груди прозрачною волною*.
Напрасно вечное томление сердец,
И клонит голову маститую мудрец
Пред этой ложью роковою.

девочки, милые, я отнюдь *не призываю вас НЕ быть самими собой*. Просто будьте чуть "похитрее",что ли, прежде чем вступать в бой со старожилами - мы же в одной лодке - и новички, и старожилы... Давайте не будем её раскачивать, пока не приноровимся с тому, как  грести слаженно... :Yes4: 
Я же* ВОТ о чем* _(Стася, ты-то хоть поняла меня?Мне кажется,да!)_

_Однажды слепой человек сидел на ступеньках одного здания со шляпой возле его ног и табличкой «Я слепой, пожалуйста помогите !»
Один человек проходил мимо и остановился. Он увидел инвалида, у которого было всего лишь несколько монет в его шляпе. Он бросил ему пару монет и без его разрешения написал новые слова на табличке. Он оставил ее слепому человеку и ушел.
Днем он вернулся и увидел, что шляпа полна монет и денег. Слепой узнал его по шагам и спросил не он ли был тот человек, что переписал табличку. Он также хотел узнать, что именно он написал.
Тот ответил: «Ничего такого, что было бы неправдой. Я просто написал ее немного по-другому». Он улыбнулся и ушел.
Новая надпись на табличке была такая: «Сейчас весна, но я не могу ее увидеть»._

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> А я, моя мудрая Курочка, добавлю, пожалуй, самое банальное:
> 
> *Кем в этой жизни ты себя не возомнил,
> Лишь скромность украшает человека
> И будь ты трижды гений или бог,
> Пусть лучше люди скажут вам об этом!!!*


 :Ok: супер!но в послании Курочки ведь речь идет и о полном смирении.о,это к Богине-монашке :Smile3: а это уже отказ от собственного я!в том числе,каждый из нас отличается именно этим:стиль работы,взгляд на праздник.как же без этого?станем все скучными и серыми

----------


## Славина

> каждый из нас отличается именно этим:стиль работы,взгляд на праздник.как же без этого?станем все скучными и серыми


А ты просто *БЕЗ ВЫКРУТАСОВ* покажи нам *ЭТО* и мы обязательно тебя оценим!!!  :Aga:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> это руководство "как сломать себя".


Катюша нет, вот смотрю, ты скоро 5 месяцев на форуме. За это время должна понять его дух. Каждый пишет так, как он думает, как видит. Просто очень неприятно бывает, когда с первых дней пребывания начинается битва. Обидно и за тех, и за других. А в итоге многие уходят в геологи, разобидевшись  на весь мир. И никто от этого не выигрывает. Старички давно считают форум своим вторым домом. И очень хочется, чтобы в нём было уютно. А индивидуальность, мнения, они всегда будут высказываться и это замечательно. Только сначала стань своим, а не начинай сразу же устанавливать правила, критиковать и прочее прочее..... Только об этом  Таня хотела сказать, а не о ломке себя.

----------


## Богиня

> А ты просто *БЕЗ ВЫКРУТАСОВ* покажи нам *ЭТО* и мы обязательно тебя оценим!!!


не могу не спросить... что есть выкрутасы...?

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

а здесь необходимо понять,что подразумеваете под словом "выкрутасы" :Smile3: если речь идет о фразах "ужас!как такое можно проводить?",то я их не использую.но в корректной форме и аргументировано пишу мнение.это не выкрутас,надеюсь? :Smile3: а,если честно,обращение Курицы похвально(забота об атмосфере в доме),но бесполезна.кто ищет повод для конфликта-найдет его.а на форуме есть море тем для обсуждения!немного уже почитала.и всегда есть место недопониманию.ну,тяжело по интернету донести мысль.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Однажды слепой человек сидел на ступеньках одного здания со шляпой возле его ног и табличкой «Я слепой, пожалуйста помогите !»
> Один человек проходил мимо и остановился. Он увидел инвалида, у которого было всего лишь несколько монет в его шляпе. Он бросил ему пару монет и без его разрешения написал новые слова на табличке. Он оставил ее слепому человеку и ушел.
> Днем он вернулся и увидел, что шляпа полна монет и денег. Слепой узнал его по шагам и спросил не он ли был тот человек, что переписал табличку. Он также хотел узнать, что именно он написал.
> Тот ответил: «Ничего такого, что было бы неправдой. Я просто написал ее немного по-другому». Он улыбнулся и ушел.
> Новая надпись на табличке была такая: «Сейчас весна, но я не могу ее увидеть».


 Курочка, ну ты ощееееееее! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Катюша нет, вот смотрю, ты скоро 5 месяцев на форуме. За это время должна понять его дух. Каждый пишет так, как он думает, как видит. Просто очень неприятно бывает, когда с первых дней пребывания начинается битва. Обидно и за тех, и за других. А в итоге многие уходят в геологи, разобидевшись  на весь мир. И никто от этого не выигрывает. Старички давно считают форум своим вторым домом. И очень хочется, чтобы в нём было уютно. А индивидуальность, мнения, они всегда будут высказываться и это замечательно. Только сначала стань своим, а не начинай сразу же устанавливать правила, критиковать и прочее прочее..... Только об этом  Таня хотела сказать, а не о ломке себя.


к сожалению,зарегистрировавшись и выложив несколько своих идей,я покинула форум.вернулась на этой неделе.и очень рада за себя!у вас не только материал для развития,но и живое общение!в том числе есть дискуссии.есть пища для размышления.а правила не устанавливаю.согласна,что не влилась еще.хотя,есть некоторые мысли по организации форума :Tender: а вообще,у вас интересно!Курице отдельно слова восхищения за активное участие в жизни новичков!уверена,что и без нас дел хватает

----------


## Славина

> а здесь необходимо понять,что подразумеваете под словом "выкрутасы"


*Катенька*, а у тебя выкрутасов я и не увидела, твои посты показались мне очень интересными, как и ты сама, привет дорогая, очень рада тебя видеть в нашем домике!!!  :flower:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Спасибо,Ира!улыбка очаровательнейшая! :Tender: теперь знаю,что я не выкрутаска))))уже радует!тогда забываю про послание Курицы и живу дальше спокойно!а-то я уже думала,что и так нельзя себя вести :Fz:  :flower:

----------


## Надежда Петрова

Здравствуйте! Ну вот и я пишу своё первое сообщение) Хотя уже какую ночь "зависаю "у вас .. Ответьте , плиз , на несколько вопросов, хочу разобраться в форуме , познакомиться со всеми , а не "подглядывать"))... Конечно , понимаю , что лучше бы проштурмовать всю тему для начала - каюсь не осилила ...начало и конец пока прочитала , а изучаю  тему "Собственные наработки новичков" - сейчас  на сотой странице , потому многих форумчан уже знаю ,наковыряла много идеек ,(жаль , что в той теме нет сверху слева  зелёного  пальца "спасибо" ) Дочитаю , буду писать своё, но уже очень хочется влиться в ваш дружный коллектив.  
Первый вопрос - где тема "Кто мы?" , я думала именно туда нужно писать 1-е сообщение , даже видела эту тему , а сейчас  она куда-то пропала.... Это только у меня так бывает -вижу тему , даже загляну в нее , а потом когда нужно не могу найти , если в закладки не положила...Или это "болезнь" всех новеньких?)))
Второй вопрос и последний(ПОКА)))) Те самые"заветные" 30 сообщений ,для доступа во все темы - они должны быть написаны в "Тамадейской  беседке" или в любом другом отделе?  Информативность сообщений учитывается? Или простая статистика? Вот это , например , моё сообщение считается или нет? Совсем не хочется писать сообщения ради сообщений...но доступ в темы настолько ограничен, что  сложно написать 30 информативных сообщений.Замкнутый  :Fz:  :Fz:  :Fz:  круг..
ОООО!! Ура! Примерно с 15-го раза получилось-таки загрузить свю фотку! Осваиваюсь помаленьку! ))

----------


## Курица

> тогда забываю про послание Курицы и живу дальше спокойно!а-то я уже думала,что и *так нельзя себя вести*


...и где ж в *Послании Курицы* ты это прочла??? :Blink: 
 :KidRock 06:

----------


## Ильич

*Богиня*, 
*Катенька О.*, 
ИМХО.
Я старый пень... всегда отношусь насторожено к тем форумчанам ( новичкам, старичкам), которые в аватар вместо своего светлого лика и взгляда выставляют  , скажем так.. не себя. Лично у меня сразу пропадает желание общаться... 
Я привык с людьми, а не с масками.
Чем быстрее мы увидим ваши лица, тем вернее изменится тональность ответов. 



> придержите привычки,характер,мнение....а что же тогда останется?


Вежливость.

----------


## Славина

> улыбка очаровательнейшая!


*Катюшка*, котенок на аватарке, конечно очаровательный, но хотелось бы и твою улыбку видеть тоже  :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Первый вопрос - где тема "Кто мы?" , я думала именно туда нужно писать 1-е сообщение , даже видела эту тему , а сейчас  она куда-то пропала.... Это только у меня так бывает -вижу тему , даже загляну в нее , а потом когда нужно не могу найти , если в закладки не положила...Или это "болезнь" всех новеньких?)))


о себе можно написать и тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%F2%E0%EB%EE!
и в Беседке в темке "Кто мы" 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...A%F2%EE-%EC%FB 




> Второй вопрос и последний(ПОКА)))) Те самые"заветные" 30 сообщений ,для доступа во все темы - они должны быть написаны в "Тамадейской  беседке" или в любом другом отделе?


В любом,Надежда, в любом!!!! :Yes4: 




> Информативность сообщений учитывается? Или простая статистика?


Ну ты же не собираешься писать по 1 предложению типа "Супер,спасибо" или "Мне понравилось", правда? такого типа сообщения и являются Неинформативными, они же и не считаются.
В Беседке есть масса тем для разговоров, где можно рассказать о себе или просто поразмышлять, например. такая темка
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%EE%E1%F9%E5

Надеюсь, что чуть-чуть пояснила...Если что, пиши в личку,Надя!

----------


## Богиня

> Я старый пень...


 и ни капли Вы не старый  :Smile3:  :Yes4: , не наговаривайте на себя...

----------


## Ильич

> Первый вопрос - где тема "Кто мы?"


Вот она Кто мы?




> Второй вопрос и последний(ПОКА)))) Те самые"заветные" 30 сообщений ,для доступа во все темы - они должны быть написаны в "Тамадейской беседке" или в любом другом отделе? Информативность сообщений учитывается? Или простая статистика? Вот это , например , моё сообщение считается или нет?


Да где угодно, главное что бы это был не трёп он же флуд , а по делу. вот это сообщение по делу.



> Совсем не хочется писать сообщения ради сообщений...но доступ в темы настолько ограничен, что сложно написать 30 информативных сообщений.Замкнутый  круг..


начни общаться и через при дня у тебя будет 50 сообщений....

----------


## Ильич

> и ни капли Вы не старый , не наговаривайте на себя...


Значит то что я пень возражений не вызвало :Taunt:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Вежливость.


 Ильич!!!! Я снимаю шляпу!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Ильич

*Курица*, 

Шо это у тебя за арабы на аве?
Последствия бомбардировок Ливии?

----------


## Ильич

> Ильич!!!! Я снимаю шляпу!!!!!!


Не останавливайся!!!!!
Я музыку включу. :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Шо это у тебя за арабы на аве?


Так...
Объясняю...
Нижний ряд-я.
Верхний ряд-Карен Мкчтрян,он же, Калиф, он же-хозяин Восточной вечеринки на Тамадее.
там всего двоЯЯЯЯЯ...
Надеюсь,Аксакалу всё теперь понятно (с восточным смирением в голосе и почтением к 



> старый пень...


 :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Ильич

*Надежда Петрова*, 
Ай спасибо! ПрЭлЭсть что за личико.... :Vah:

----------


## Славина

> Нижний ряд-я. Верхний ряд-Карен Мкчтрян,он же, Калиф, он же-хозяин


*Курочка*, они тебя что поработили???? :Vah:  :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> ПрЭлЭсть что за личико...


 :Taunt:  Точно, наговариваешь на себя....

----------


## Ильич

> Точно, наговариваешь на себя....


Писала Курица, что надо быть скромнее.. по крайней мере в этом разделе.
ну я вот значит .. личным примером демонстрирую чудеса скромности , наступая себе на горло. :Blush2:

----------


## Марья

> не начинать свою жизнь на форуме с собщений о  своей звёздности, не трясти своими званиями и заслугами, печатными изданиями и прочими подобными регалиями. Здесь очень много таких же форумчан.


а я бы еще добавила, что очень много форумчан, которые совсем незвездные неумехи и всему еще пока только учатся, но в силу их доброты и приветливости те самые "зведные" и "регальные" воспринимают их как равных и изо всех сил стараются помочь. 





> со своим уставом в чужой монастырь...


всего навсего нужно постараться, чтобы монахи встречали как своего, а на это нужно время.... А тогда и исправления и дополнения в устав будут приняты и одобрены



> это руководство "как сломать себя"


это руководство - не набить шишек. Испытала это на собственном опыте. Мой первый пост тоже был с претензией на "звездность"..что-то типа "хороший форум, но один сплошной нафталин"... На что мне тут же ответили - "если ты такая умная - порази нас чем-нибудь новеньким..." Пришлось поражать. Теперь звездю с полным на то правом. :Derisive:  А тот человек, который мне ответил "если ты такая умная" теперь моя лучшая подруга и этот пост я пишу, сидя на ее собственной кухне.  :Tender: 





> Мы здесь уже семья и в обиду своих никого не дадим!


в точку!!! Даже если вы будете совершенно правы, всегда,в любой семье заступаются за своих. Так что спешите не на амбразуру спора кидаться, а стать в нашей семье своей, родной, пусть даже и вспыльчивой и резкой, может быть. У нас заступаются за СВОИХ, а все остальное - вторично





> не могу не спросить... что есть выкрутасы...?


можно отвечу? ПОНТЫ

----------


## sa-sha76

> Кем в этой жизни ты себя не возомнил,
> Лишь скромность украшает человека
> И будь ты трижды гений или бог,
> Пусть лучше люди скажут вам об этом!!!


оказывается здесь все так мило общаются а я как дурочка сплю...почему не разбудили....?Ирочка я утащу у тебя? ну очень понравилось......

.вот я так и поняла ......Курочка вышла на связь..я целый вечер караулила  .ну когда же душа не выдержит и наше солнышко инкубатора появится.....а вот и появилось......УРААА?!    я честно рада     что мы опять на связи...!..

----------


## Славина

> я как дурочка сплю...почему не разбудили..


 :Taunt:  *Сашуль*, мы тут так раскричались, что ты и сама проснулась, а стих, да ради бога, просто вырвалось....

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Итак, «Соломка от Курочки, или  Пять советов  новичку форума»:


Вот точно сказано-СОЛОМКА!!! И Курочка не только подстелит,ещё и поможет если что..самое главное она обладает одним прекрасным качеством поддержать человека,если ему трудно,а это уже не мало!!!
От себя лично хочу добавить не много:*внимательно* читать сообщения других (а то иногда читают через слово, а потом недоразумения возникают)_Это_ _раз!!!_
Даже если у вас другое мнение... а это естественно...*принимать* мнение другого(ведь каждый человек индивидуален)_Это два!_
_и последнее_-у нас тут периодически бывает жарко...стараться *выражать мысли без агрессии*(в мире так много злобы)а так как МЫ одна семья...то должны быть доброжелательными!!!
Это мои личные 3 правила и я их соблюдаю
 :Derisive:

----------


## Суперстар

> Пусть наш Форум станет и Вашим тоже. Общим!


        Новички, старички... Просто надо быть более терпимыми друг другу и тогда все сложится. И если вы нашли  дорогу на этом форум, половина дела уже сделана, а вторая половина зависит уже от человека. Вольется ли он полноправным участником или уйдет непонятым. 
         У меня пошел третий год пребывания на этом форуме и я не устаю благодарить судьбу, за то, что свел меня с таким разными, но уже ставшими такими родными людьми.

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый день ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ВСЕМ! Дома сломался компьютер, поэтому могу пока общаться только на работе. 19 марта провела свой первый юбилей. На каждом этапе работы для себя отмечала свои недостатки. Многие вещи я смогу освоить только с опытом. Все прошло замечательно. Мне стал интересен один момент. Когда начался первый перерыв и все мужчины ушли на перекур, дамы остались за столом и мне стало понятно, что необходимо чем-то их развлечь.  Я вспомнила "женскую молитву перед застольем" и мы вместе с ними ее прочитали и за это выпили. Такие моменты могут периодически возникать, поэтому у меня вопрос, у кого-то что-то подобное было и как обыгрывают эту ситуацию?

----------


## Богиня

> Когда начался первый перерыв и все мужчины ушли на перекур, дамы остались за столом и мне стало понятно, что необходимо чем-то их развлечь.  Я вспомнила "женскую молитву перед застольем" и мы вместе с ними ее прочитали и за это выпили. Такие моменты могут периодически возникать, поэтому у меня вопрос, у кого-то что-то подобное было и как обыгрывают эту ситуацию?


поздравляю с дебютом!
а дамы сидели и на Вас смотрели с ожиданием? я лично считаю, что не надо ведущем лезть в такие моменты, если сама аудитория не требует своим поведением...дамам есть о чем поболтать :Smile3:  :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

> 19 марта провела свой первый юбилей.


умничка...только чует моё сердце  это не первый  ...были  свадьбы да ?.....




> Когда начался первый перерыв и все мужчины ушли на перекур, дамы остались за столом и мне стало понятно, что необходимо чем-то их развлечь. Я вспомнила "женскую молитву перед застольем" и мы вместе с ними ее прочитали и за это выпили.


 можно  Танюша  взглянуть ? мне в личку ....плиииз




> Такие моменты могут периодически возникать, поэтому у меня вопрос, у кого-то что-то подобное было и как обыгрывают эту ситуацию?


когда первый перекур стараюсь ничего не делать с гостями -женщинами ... они как бабульки на базаре начинают щебетать ..какие все хорошенькие ,кто где наряд купил и кто на диете  сколько сидел...
..я стараюсь вот такие моменты ,( когда  чувствуешь  единую ниточку с женским коллективом на празднике)  это где то 3-4 стол примерно середина 2 часа банкета.....читать монологи..только не читать а рассказывать своими словами люблю рассказывать притчи и подводить к тосту  за детей  ..за  нас  обаятельных и счастливых  или  а ну давай по маленькой...вариантов много  но всегда полный экспромт..
бывает  подговариваю чуток подшутить над  мужчинами... когда мужья  с перекура возвращаются  все начинают шептать своим  ... типа...  что мы сейчас видели..вам никогда не увидеть..в другой раз  мужчины  быстрей с перекуров возвращаются..а интрига  сохраняется..мы же любим секретничать да девочки ?

----------


## Богиня

подскажите пожалуйста...что за испытательный срок для тем свадьбы,  тем  разряда хэнд-мейда и что необходимо, чтобы его пройти? :Smile3:

----------


## Окрыленная

Стася, как мне говорили, это месяц на форуме.. вот, если бы я ошибалась!!!!

----------


## Курица

> как мне говорили, это месяц на форуме.. вот, если бы я ошибалась!!!!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...3%EC%E5/page10 
*Окрыленная* и *Богиня- Стася*, почитайте последние посты в этой темке- вам многое станем понятным...
Вот, например, что пишет Павел в этой темке:



> Нужно пройтись по ШИРОЧАЙШЕМУ нашему форуму, познакомиться с людьми, написать здесь, написать там, поговорить, показать себя... Сами не заметите, как у вас наберется 30 информативных сообщений, и ограничения будут сняты... Но, уверяю вас, после этого вы уже не сможете тупо сидеть и скачивать... Вы включитесь в общение... Или посчитаете нас неинтересными и покинете навсегда..... (хотя вряд ли...)

----------


## Богиня

Спасибо, Татьяна. 
кстати...я не "скачиваю тупо"))), у меня свой матриал есть)
в общем....пообщаемся, покажемся...познакомимся и поделимся... :Yes4:  :Smile3:

----------


## Окрыленная

> Окрыленная и Богиня- Стася, почитайте последние посты в этой темке- вам многое станем понятным...





> Нужно пройтись по ШИРОЧАЙШЕМУ нашему форуму, познакомиться с людьми, написать здесь, написать там, поговорить, показать себя... Сами не заметите, как у вас наберется 30 информативных сообщений, и ограничения будут сняты... Но, уверяю вас, после этого вы уже не сможете тупо сидеть и скачивать... Вы включитесь в общение... Или посчитаете нас неинтересными и покинете навсегда..... (хотя вряд ли...)


У меня их уже за 70.. и думаю.. они очень информативные.. хотя.. может другие дают больше информации и ограничения как призрачный туман..пшик..

----------


## Суперстар

> как мне говорили, это месяц на форуме..


Да, кроме определенного количества сообщений нужен месяц пребывания на форуме. Вы не успеете оглянуться, как он пройдет .

----------


## Bossa

Вот давно не заглядывала - даже не сюда, а на forum.plus-msk.ru - и теперь не могу посмотреть даже те разделы, в которых расположены мои 4 сообщения :)

Придется спешно флудить и здороваться :Derisive:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Придется спешно флудить и здороваться


А может и не стоит себя пересиливать с 2009 года 



> мои 4 сообщения


тем болие не лица,не имени...Да и 2 вподряд сообщения считаются как одно!!!Наверное это то же неприятное сообщение.

----------


## Juliya Star

*Bossa*, этот  форум на котором общаются, дружат и делятся своим профессионализмом. Но ни как не флудят. К тому же по новым правилам ты должна нафлудить аж на 100 сообщений! Нужно ли тебе это? Мой тебе совет включайся в наш дружный коллектив, начинай дружить и просто по человечески общаться, ведь счастье не в добытом материале- счастье в общении с людьми близкими тебе по духу. И драгоценней духовного общения в этом мире ничего нет!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Здравствуйте! Я Анна. Новенькая. Надеюсь аватар загрузилась. Теперь буду осваиваться здесь. замечательный форум, надеюсь и мой опыт кому-нибудь пригодится, но в начале надо освоиться.
Рада видеть знакомые лица по Питерской мартовской тамадеи!.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я Анна. Новенькая. Надеюсь аватар загрузилась.


Всё в порядке, видимость отличная, ещё имячко-Анечка впиши,а то проблематично будет людям всё время в личку заходить.., чтоб глянуть как тебя зовут..

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Я Анна. Новенькая. Надеюсь аватар загрузилась.


Я так и поняла по твоему описаниюв одном из постов-глаза твои карие,как перезрелые вишни,запомнились мне с Тамадеи.
Милости просим в нашу коммунальную квартиру!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Абюл45

Ой, Танюшка, долго присматривалась к твоему личику, ели узнала...ты какая по счёту жена у шейха, что за спиной у тебя? :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> ты какая по счёту жена у шейха, что за спиной у тебя?


 :Meeting: 
не знаю...
но что нас ЦЕЛЫЙ гарем у него было, помню...
и всех нас он...это... :Oj:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Aga:  :Blush2:  :Derisive:

----------


## Абюл45

> и всех нас он...это...


...уважает??? :Grin:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Всем добра!!! Сегодня День культработника!!!!!     Я поздравляю всех с праздником! 
Работа наша такова:
Мы дарим людям настроение,
Любой листок календаря
Несёт культуре вдохновение.
И в женский день, и в Новый год,
И даже в День морского флота,
Когда ликует весь народ,
У культработников – работа.

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :br:

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Я так и поняла по твоему описаниюв одном из постов-глаза твои карие,как перезрелые вишни,запомнились мне с Тамадеи.
> Милости просим в нашу коммунальную квартиру!!!!


Спасибо Танечка!!!!

----------


## Vikusja

Привет,Танюша! Тебя забыть невозможно! Возьми меня под своё крылышко!

----------


## Vikusja

[ b]Гостья из будущего[/b],   На счёт в гости,уже иду! Аня,прекрасно тебя помню! Вы-классные девчонки из Питера!

----------


## Курица

> Привет,Танюша! Тебя забыть невозможно! Возьми меня под своё крылышко!


с удовольствием!!!
Вика, приветствую вас с Анечкой на Форуме!

----------


## selly

хочу сказать спасибо, что вы есть... столько всего нового у вас увидела, прочла.... аж трясусь вся, так хочется свой сценарий написать. и, конечно же надеюсь, что он станет неповторимым..........  только начинаю читать ваши советы... как говорить с клиентом и все такое... в шоке от такого количества полезной информации

----------


## Курица

> *в шоке* от такого количества *полезной информации*


Надо срочно противошоковую терапию тебе провести, уважаемая *selly*!
загляни сюда и улыбнись- тут, как раз, бесполезная информация...
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E1%ED%F3%EB%EE. 
добро пожаловать, как тебя зовут?
Можно на фото твоё посмотреть?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> конечно же надеюсь, что он станет неповторимым..


Нет предела,совершенству!Заходи,твори,вливайся.ШОК(*ш*кола *о*ттачивания *к*ачества)это по нашему!

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> [ b]Гостья из будущего[/b],   На счёт в гости,уже иду! Аня,прекрасно тебя помню! Вы-классные девчонки из Питера!


Ой! Привет! Узнала, узнала!

----------


## selly

> Можно на фото твоё посмотреть?


немного позже загружу. пока у меня ноутбук и инет редко... интернет глючит... доже сообщение писать и отправлять сложно.... как буду уже с этими вещами еще успею вас достать! зовут меня Катя. очень нравятся ваши сообщения... правда, еще не весь форум пролистала...

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Хозяйку темы - С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! курица - пусть будет все отлично!!!

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Танюша!!! С Днём  рождения!!!!! Пусть всё у тебя будет ХОРОШО!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irina tlt

Мама-Курочка!!! С Днем рожденья вас!!! Желаю вам всего наилучшего!!!  :Vishenka 34: Чтобы на форуме у вас появлялось побольше послушных цыплят и непослушных тоже, которые вы любите, как говорили.  :Smile3:

----------


## Irina tlt

Ну вот,   :Tu: пропустила месяц месяц, теперь читать не перечитать, что тут у вас нового. Семья поглотила все мое время, даже темы которые новые открылись некогда зайти посмотреть было. Мама-Курочка теперь мне ннннн наставила в классном журнале. Обещаю исправиться и больше не пропадать!

----------


## Курица

> Мама-Курочка теперь мне ннннн наставила в классном журнале. Обещаю исправиться и больше не пропадать!


 :Yes4:  смотри мне,Иринка!!!
оставлю на повторный курс в Ин-Ку баторе,  :Taunt:

----------


## танкстеп

Милая, добрая, сияющая, неугомонная, сверкающая, самая-самая наша Курочка! С денем рождения! (я вчера была далеко от компьютера, но мыслями тебя поздравляла). Спасибо, что ты у нас есть.
Чуть-чуть я опоздала с поздравленьем,
Но я была с тобою в этот день,
Сейчас спешу поздравить с днем рожденья,
И пусть в душе всегда цветет сирень.
В работе мы желаем всех побед,
В семейной жизни - мира и покоя,
Здоровья, сил на сотни лет,
Весны вдвойне, а молодости втрое.  :flower:

----------


## танкстеп

А у меня продолжаются дебюты. В субботу вела детский день рождения! Заказ получила за несколько дней, решила рискнуть. Много информации нашла на форуме, что-то на других сайтах составила сценарий, правда пока он еще на отдельных листочках, соберу его теперь весь в кучу и выложу на сайте. Прошло хорошо. Именинница позвонила после и выразила благодарность и пригласила вести свой день рождения в следующем году. Было очень приятно. Потихоньку осваиваю разные категории мероприятий. Хозяйка кафе, в котором работала 8 марта попросила подготовить тематические вечера. Сегодня поеду предложу шоколадную или восточную. Начала собирать материалы. Вам спасибо за помощь и поддержку.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Вам спасибо за помощь и поддержку


А тебе тёзка спасибо, за свои положительные эмоции! Твори, дерзай и неси радость людям! Да информации здесь много, самое главное найти свою...а это на первых порах сложновато, но так как 



> Прошло хорошо.





> выразила благодарность и пригласила вести свой день рождения в следующем году





> попросила подготовить тематические вечера


Ты идёшь правильным путём, интуиция у тебя есть, а это уже половина дела!



> Потихоньку осваиваю разные категории мероприятий.


Поверь, самостоятельно осваивать разные направления праздников, очень сложно, но здесь тебе прямо или косвенно в любом случае помогают. Радуюсь вместе с тобой и желаю УСПЕХА!!!

----------


## танкстеп

Прекрасная Татьяна, огромное спасибо за поддержку, за теплые, добрые слова.Профессия ведущего для меня новая. При этом я, как и многие современные женщины, имею основную работу, являюсь председателем местного молодежного парламента (должность общественная), учусь в школе региональной элиты и т.п. Сценарии пишу ночью, на работе, на лекциях. Спасибо Вам - мэтры за опыт и Ваши подсказки.

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Всем, здравствуйте! В пятницу веду юбилей своего единственного родственника, дяди, хочется что-то трогательное, если можете, подскажите. Зовут Владимир, очень скромный человек, порядочный, всегда много работал, родился в Казахстане, поэтому не будет одноклассников, друзей детства,,,

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> В пятницу веду юбилей


Жесть! беги в тему "юбилеи" или "ищу,прошу.." или"помогите срочно"Если вы не тамада,я не знаю,как можно так быстро приготовиться?Остаётся взять что то готовое и аврально штурмовать до пятницы,работы непочатый край!!!

----------


## Ольга Кронштадтская

Всем добрый день.....меня зовут Ольга Кронштадтская.....наконец-то я зарегистрировалась на форум.....сделать это было крайне сложно, так как ни разу не бывала на форумах....Работаю ведущей праздников давно...О себе: режиссер, актер, мс, пою, танцую, могу тамадой (шутка)..... в общем на все руки от скуки....готова дружить.....

----------


## Гостья из будущего

> Всем добрый день.....меня зовут Ольга Кронштадтская.....наконец-то я зарегистрировалась на форум.....сделать это было крайне сложно, так как ни разу не бывала на форумах....Работаю ведущей праздников давно...О себе: режиссер, актер, мс, пою, танцую, могу тамадой (шутка)..... в общем на все руки от скуки....готова дружить.....


ПРИВЕТ ОЛЬГА!!!!!!!!! Рада тебя читать! :flower:

----------


## Курица

> ПРИВЕТ ОЛЬГА!!!!!!!!! Рада тебя читать!


И я тебя помню,Оль!!!Ты на мартовской тамадее на лекциях частенько выскакивала при необходимости набора "массовки" для игр,
и твоя реакция была такой замечательно-непосредственной!!!  :Yahoo: 
присоединяйся!!!

----------


## Веда

> Работаю ведущей праздников давно...О себе: режиссер, актер, мс, пою, танцую, могу тамадой (шутка)..... в общем на все руки от скуки....готова дружить.....


Как здОрово!

----------


## Ольга Кронштадтская

Девочки, рада вас всех видеть...всех помню с мартовской тамадеи.....Я ТАК РАДА БЫЛА СО ВСЕМИ ПОЗНАКОМИТЬСЯ.....ЖАЛЬ У МЕНЯ НЕ БЫЛО ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ БЫТЬ С ВАМИ ОТ САМОГО НАЧАЛА И ДО САМОГО КОНЦА,....ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ ТОЛЬКО СЕРЕДИНУ ЗАСТАЛА.....НО НАДЕЮСЬ С ВАМИ УВИДЕТЬСЯ НА СЛЕДУЮЩИХ ВСТРЕЧАХ.....И УЖ ТАМ НАМ БУДЕТ О ЧЕМ ПОГОВОРИТЬ....

----------


## Лёлик 76

Всем привет! Я с Алтайского края. Стал форумчанином после Новосибирской встречи! Надеюсь стать постоянным участником этого форума.

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет! Я с Алтайского края. Стал форумчанином после Новосибирской встречи!


Лёлик, добро пожаловать!!!
Друзья моих друзей-мои друзья!!!

ЗЫ. а у вас ус...отклеился... :Grin:

----------


## Лёлик 76

> а у вас ус...отклеился...


 :Taunt: 
 Взаимно рад! Наслышан...

----------


## Курица

> Взаимно рад!


*Алексей*, признавайся, ты-Звёздочкин??? :Vah:

----------


## Лёлик 76

Нет. Колючкин...

----------


## Курица

> ты-Звёздочкин???





> Нет. Колючкин...


 :Yahoo: Ленусяяяяяяяяя! У тебя муж-НААААААААААААААШ человек!!!!! :Ok:   он наш "птичий язык" понимает!!!!! 
Пою а -капелла: "Лёша, "не уходи, побудь со мною, здесь так приятно и теплооооо..." _(а дальше по тексту не буду, потому как ты хоть и очень симпатичный, но...Колючкин!)_

----------


## Лёлик 76

> он наш "птичий язык" понимает!!!!!


 :Yes4:  :Yahoo:

----------


## zizi

Привет, Лёша. Где-то тут ещё Неля хочет после тамадеи тоже нашей форумчанкой стать. Пробует написать, пока не получается.
Нелечка, ау! :Grin:

----------


## Гостья Нелля!

Доброго времени всем! Милые мои я так хочу с вами быть! Звёздочки вы все такие славные!

----------


## koluchka

Привет, ребятки! Не знаю, что тамадея сделала с моим мужем.... Он постоянно гонял меня с форума и скайпа, а по приезду домой сказал:- где тут твой форум? Давай регистрируй меня срочно! Буду парням спасибо писать!  И в темку нашу без конца забегает фотки смотреть. Так что встречи и форумчан добавляют!!!!!!

----------


## zizi

Ну вот, ура! В наших рядах прибыло!  :062:

----------


## Гостья Нелля!

Татьяна! Я о вас так наслышана! И даже принимала участие в поздравлении!Думаю если такое количество сердец желало вам всего самого наилучшего, то  крылья ваши как материнские руки теплы и нежны!

Мариша! Я так благодарна Иннесе что взяла меня с собой и что я встретила тебя! Как только села в вагон и увидела твои глазки уставшие от ожидания нас Казахстанцев! Сразу поняла что души родственные!

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна! Я о вас так наслышана!


Неллечка, и я уже о тебе знаю-девочки писали, какая ты замечательная! Повторюсь-друзья моих друзей-мои друзья!! Наши!!! се мы родом из Форума !!!  Здорово, что всё больше и больше



> В наших рядах прибыло!


и



> что встречи и форумчан добавляют!!!!!!


[IMG]http://*********net/957497.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Гостья Нелля!

Доброго времени суток!Зарегистрировалась на сайте потому что хочу общаться с творческими людьми! С которыми в реале общалась на встрече Сибирская тамадея 2011!

----------


## девочка Женя

Лешик, Нелля - УРААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!

----------


## Гостья Нелля!

Спасибо огромное за гостеприимство! Как научусь загружать файлы начну помогать людям хотя бы в области фотошопа!Приносить хоть маленький вклад в развитие форума!

----------


## Курица

> *Как научусь загружать файлы* начну помогать людям хотя бы в области фотошопа!Приносить хоть маленький вклад в развитие форума!


*Нелля*, тебе тогда *сюда* надо зайти, чтоб много нового узнать:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5

----------


## цветок

Танюшка,помоги,пожалуйста советом.Ты как-то проводила:
"Танцевалка-зажигалка типа породнения в конце:два круга-невестины и жениховы гости.Музыка Руслан Марк "Свадьбу весело справляем"-оооочень зажигательная"
Хочу провести на юбилее,какую песню лучше взять?

----------


## anna-766

Здравствуйте, Все! Ой, как у Вас здесь весело и интересно!

----------


## Курица

> Танюшка,помоги,пожалуйста советом.Ты как-то проводила:
> "Танцевалка-зажигалка типа породнения в конце:два круга-невестины и жениховы гости.Музыка Руслан Марк "Свадьбу весело справляем"-оооочень зажигательная"
> Хочу провести на юбилее,какую песню лучше взять?


*Лилечка*,
Послушай Викторию Гранкину "С днем рождения"-(ИМХО)- там темпоритм не быстрый, но ритмичный, как раз к беготне подойдет, скачать тут:  http://files.mail.ru/Z4FUYI 
Или ещё вот что бы я посоветовала послушать:"Поезд любви" Тутси и Ковалёв или В.Королёв "А поезд чух-чух-чух", если их у тебя нет-стучи-пришлю.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Здравствуйте,


Ну вот и славненько не прошло и 2 года как Анна776 с нами поздаровалась! :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Ну вот и славненько не прошло и 2 года как Анна776 с нами поздаровалась!


Татьяна, будь терпимее!А вдруг Анна. давно зарегившись, несколько месяцев вообще не заходила на сайт. если она не профессиональная ведущая, к примеру, а так, любитель... Но даже если и профессионал, так что...
Анна правильно сделала, что решила-таки  общаться. 
И время тоже выбрано правильно-ведь скоро праздник - профессиональный праздник геологов, традиционно отмечаемый в первое воскресенье апреля, учреждённый Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР от 31 марта 1966 г. :Yes4: 
*Ань*, не вздумай обидеться :No2: -просто пиши, а не только читай.
Тут мы - девчонки все одинаковые-сами не с первого дня решились что-нибудь написать, боялись показаться не такими, как другие...А на самом деле, как оказывается, каждый человек и ценен - то  именно своею Непохожестью на другого! Так что пиши,Ань! :Tender: 
Есть много темок, в который можно порассуждать... и о багаже ведущего, и о счастье, и даже рецептами поделиться. И потихоньку втянешься...

----------


## Веда

> Ань, не вздумай обидеться-просто пиши, а не только читай.


Танюша, в этом нет ничего обидного. Я вот уже пятый месяц жадным геологом подрабатываю... 
Читаю и восхищаюсь...
Читаю и наслаждаюсь...
Читаю и расту!...

А потом все эти сокровища  начинают вести себя странным образом - будоражат фантазию, дарят вдохновение и тогда такое начинается!!!
Хочется придумывать и делиться придумками, хочется писать, помогать,тем, кто тебе помог и тем, кто как и ты еще только делает свои первые несмелые шаги на форуме.



> Тут мы - девчонки все одинаковые-сами не с первого дня решились что-нибудь написать, боялись показаться не такими, как другие...А на самом деле, как оказывается, каждый человек и ценен - то именно своею Непохожестью на другого! Так что пиши,Ань!


Спасибо тебе, мама Курочка! Твоей любви хватает на всех. И слово нужное умеешь вовремя сказать!

А тебе Аня  :flower:  за смелость! 
 Вливайся в наш дружный коллектив!

----------


## Ильич

> Здравствуйте, Все! Ой, как у Вас здесь весело и интересно!


Эт еще мы трезвые.... А потом песни петь начнем. :Smile3:

----------


## цветок

> *Лилечка*,
> Послушай Викторию Гранкину "С днем рождения"-(ИМХО)- там темпоритм не быстрый, но ритмичный, как раз к беготне подойдет, скачать тут:  http://files.mail.ru/Z4FUYI 
> Или ещё вот что бы я посоветовала послушать:"Поезд любви" Тутси и Ковалёв или В.Королёв "А поезд чух-чух-чух", если их у тебя нет-стучи-пришлю.


Спасибо Танюш.Песенки у меня есть,но я про них даже не вспомнила,побежала слушать,а под Королёва  у меня локомотивчик-юбиляр вагончики цепляет.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Татьяна, будь терпимее!


Да я то что! Добро пожаловать
*anna-766*, и вливайся...щас 



> песни петь начнем





> Я вот уже пятый месяц жадным геологом подрабатываю..


Преувеличиваешь..ты не геолог,ты узюм сажаешь!

----------


## anna-766

Да, я не обижаюсь! Замечание сделано правильно. Только я на самом деле очень редко заходила на сайт, но сейчас собираюсь исправить эту ошибку. Хочу побольше с вами общаться и делится разными идеями.

О-о-о-о! Песни я люблю, особенно переделки

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Спасибо за помощь юбилей прошел отлично, хотя и были небольшие помарки, 9 апр. Опять юбилей, буду рада добрым советам,,,

----------


## Мидия

Вот не знаю и с чего начать. Люди примите меня к себе. Я Диана .Новенькая. Такая же Тамада как вы. Но только с не большим опыт. Надеюсь в общении с вами приобрету и опыт и идеи и просто найду единомышленников.

----------


## Курица

> Вот не знаю и с чего начать.


Правильно ты начинаешь-со знакомства! :Yes4: 



> Люди примите меня к себе. Я *Диана* .Новенькая.


Здравствуй, Диана -охотница! ( :Grin:  в смысле-до всего интересного, с "тамадинным" делом связанного, охотница :Yes4: )



> Надеюсь в общении с вами приобрету и опыт и идеи и просто *найду единомышленников*.


...*последних* ты уже нашла - мы тут все (тихо,шёпотом) не-нор-маль-ны-е :Yahoo: ...и ещё - с-е-к-т-а :Blush2: 




> в области фотошопа, это вы применяете тоже на мероприятиях? а как?


ну, деньги например печатаем...фальшивые :Yes4: , с лицами именинников вместо американских президентов,
Сертификаты на Звезду выдаём, 
листки календаря  на ДР человека в формате А4 печатаем...
Да много чего. скоро у тебя наберется 30 результативных постов-сама увидишь!!!!

----------


## анютка - незабутка

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Меня зовут Аня, я работаю ведущей в Одессе. Очень рада , что здесь очень приятная и дружеская атмосфера. Надюсь, что справлюсь со всеми правилами форума, хотя пока мне кажется, что это трудно... :Derisive:

----------


## Мираббелла

Здравствуйте, Меня зовут Маша, я из Питера, очень нравиться вести детские праздники, но пока я в этом деле новичок. Надеюсь, благодаря этому форуму, многому научиться.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

Помогите пожалуйста! Я никак не могу загрузить фотки свои - высвечивается " невозможно сохранить файл". Я эти фотки и в одноклассниках выставляла , и на других сайтах - загружались. А здесь мучаюсь и никак не получается. Захожу в изменить фото, потом нажимаю обзор, выбираю своё фото , после нажимаю сохранить и ....высвечивается " невозможно сохранить файл". .....

----------


## Славина

> Помогите пожалуйста! Я никак не могу загрузить фотки свои - высвечивается " невозможно сохранить файл". Я эти фотки и в одноклассниках выставляла , и на других сайтах - загружались. А здесь мучаюсь и никак не получается. Захожу в изменить фото, потом нажимаю обзор, выбираю своё фото , после нажимаю сохранить и ....высвечивается " невозможно сохранить файл". .....


*Анютка*, ты хочешь загрузить аватар или фото в кабинете? Если аватар, то ищи в кабинете строчку "изменить аватар" вставляешь фото без проблем, а если просто фото выставить в кабинете, то на данный момент эта функция временно не работает. Пробуй.

----------


## Ольга Кронштадтская

девочки, хэлп......помогите загрузитоь фото что-нибудь

----------


## Ольга Кронштадтская

ура....у меня получилось.........спасибо Ирочке.....

девочки, я опять что-то пропустила? я прочла у Ильича о четвертой тамадеи... кто что знает

----------


## Гостья из будущего

Олик! Ура! Теперь ты во всей красе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

> я прочла у Ильича о четвертой тамадеи... кто что знает


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%C4%C5%DF-2011

----------


## Ольга Кронштадтская

KAlinchik дорогая!!!!!!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%C4%C5%DF-2011 - мне не попасть пока туда....нет полномочий

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Мидия*, 
*анютка - незабутка*, 
*Мираббелла*, 
*Ольга Кронштадтская*, Сколько у нас новеньких!Привет :Yahoo:  ВСЕМ ...кто без имени,выставляйте куда то на видное место имена,а то не удобно по личкам ходить,выглядывать :Yes4: Да и фейс хочется лицезреть! :Grin: Тут девочки уже написали как это делается!

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik дорогая!!!!!!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%C4%C5%DF-2011 - мне не попасть пока туда....нет полномочий


если у тебя есть огромное желание туда попасть, стукнись к нему напрямую:http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?14723-%C8%EB%FC%E8%F7

----------


## Мидия

> .............скоро у тебя наберется 30 результативных постов-сама увидишь!!!!


Спасибо за теплые слова. по возможности всегда буду заходить. Тут оочень интересно. Результативных? А вот про листки календаря на ДР человека в формате А4   интересно, не поделитесь опытом? может к среде успею сделать. провожу юбилей 30 лет у девушки.

----------


## Мидия

> Мидия,
> анютка - незабутка,
> Мираббелла,
> Ольга Кронштадтская, Сколько у нас новеньких!Привет ВСЕМ ...кто без имени,выставляйте куда то на видное место имена,а то не удобно по личкам ходить,выглядыватьДа и фейс хочется лицезреть!Тут девочки уже написали как это делается!


Привет и вам Татьяна, рада знакомству.

----------


## Курица

> А вот про листки календаря на ДР человека в формате А4   интересно, не поделитесь опытом? может к среде успею сделать.


Раз у тебя нет хода пока туда (Организация работы - Документы для мероприятий- Документы (дипломы, техпаспорта) 2, попробую показать.
Вот,к примеру, какой листок мастерица *annuschka*  сделала по просьбе ведущей, у которой жених и невеста на хоккее познакомились...
http://*********net/1024456.htm 

пусть эта картинка послужит тебе пенделем волшебным для листка календаря к ДР твоей клиентки.
Подарить можно его в рамочке, с подписями гостей вокруг самого листка, или же- без подписей -кому как нравится.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> http://*********net/1024456.htm


К стати,свадьба прошла замечательно!Ребята,торжественно забрали домой листочек!На этот раз мы не расписывались,так как у них была книга,для поздравлений.Девочки(и мальчики) в "Документах..."Просто добрые волшебницы и волшебники!

----------


## Танцулька

Добрый вечер, уважаемые ведущие!
Попробую перебраться сюда из беседки музруков. Предлагают вести Д.р.. Это при нашей новой системе оплаты в ДОУ - почти неожиданная радость.
Только вот что-то я волноВАюсь :Tu: Наработки только детски да корпоративы педагогические :Meeting: 
Иду к вам учиться  и внимать и советам. :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

> Попробую перебраться сюда из беседки музруков.





> Предлагают вести Д.р.


Пробуй,*Танцулька*, :Aga: 
 народ просто так предлагать не будет, значит, они уверены, что у тебя получится. Главное. что опыт ведения праздников как таковых-есть, судя по тому, что



> детски да корпоративы педагогические


ты уже вела.

Теперь милости просим в специализированные темки по *Юбилеям*, это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E1%E8%EB%E5%E9

А ежели чего-мало ли что-всегда поможем тут, в Ин-Ку баторе...так что пиши, ответим! :Yes4:

----------


## Танцулька

*Курица*, 
Спасибо! _(ой, на меня мягкое теплое перышко упало[IMG]http://s4.******info/3b6a84921abe914883e5a0ac8edbca30.gif[/IMG])
_А у вас сменилась аватарка :Yes4:  Раньше вы были на ней серьезная. Я много читала ваших сообщений (до того как написала свое первое в другом разделе форума ин-ку)в закладках до сих пор осталась "Розовая тетрадка"

Про то  что намечается впервые. Это 30-летие девушке. Она - хореограф и артистка танц.коллектива. Гости - то же артисты и танцоры [IMG]http://s9.******info/dd5f48ab724b3ff62205b7b48c2ebb10.gif[/IMG], а число уже близко-близко, 24 апреля (Пасха нынче в этот день). 
Что получится еще не знаю?![IMG]http://s9.******info/79d56999b97bab039c4e46d82167cc70.gif[/IMG]

----------


## laurinda

Доброго всем времени суток! Меня зовут Лариса - я из Ульяновска. На форум этот забрела совершенно случайно, но так этому рада!!!! я не профессиональная ведущая, впрочем и не ведущая совсем, просто иногда мои коллеги по работе просят меня провести юбилеи, дни рожденья и др.мероприятия...  Отказать своим не могу, поэтому и соглашаюсь... и приходится ночами не спать , лопатить просторы интернета, а тут - такой кладезь... может, если не против, конечно, примете меня в свою компанию? буду у вас учиться

----------


## Курица

> может, если не против, конечно, примете меня в свою компанию? буду у вас учиться


Конечно, не против!!!
Ведь почему-то сложилась, что в огромной паутине ты нашла именно НАС?
Ничего случайного не бывает, Лариса из Ульяновска, не так ли??? :Yes4: 
Погуляй пока по тамадейской Беседке...а там,глядишь, и весь Форум тебе откроется! :Aga:

----------


## evgisa

> Ну вот, ура! В наших рядах прибыло!


В ваших рядах еще больше прибыло! Это Женя из Читы,привет, вот решилась (повлияла новосибирская встреча) и сама отметиться здесь, а то прежде все узнавала от моей напарницы Натальи, она активнее дружит с вами.

----------


## evgisa

Привет, Лена! Это Женя из Читы. Тамадея не только с твоим мужем что-то сделала и ты права, что такие встречи форумчан добавляют, тому пример и я, разве прежде здесь вы видели меня?!

----------


## evgisa

> Привет, ребятки! Не знаю, что тамадея сделала с моим мужем.... Он постоянно гонял меня с форума и скайпа, а по приезду домой сказал:- где тут твой форум? Давай регистрируй меня срочно! Буду парням спасибо писать!  И в темку нашу без конца забегает фотки смотреть. Так что встречи и форумчан добавляют!!!!!!


Предыдущее мое сообщение относится к этому

----------


## lyoka.l

Девочки, склироз, подскажите как фото залить.

----------


## Танцулька

Я тут  ночью думала :Smile3: А вот музыканта у меня - нет :No2:  Я конечно могу сама,но бегать  к ноуту без конца - не красиво.
А где берут музыкантов? Они сами приходят? :Derisive: ( в смысле их заказчик отдельно приглашает?)

----------


## Курица

> В ваших рядах еще больше прибыло! Это Женя из Читы


ОЧЧЕНЬ приятно.
Как там, в рекламе?
"Вливайся!!!" :Yahoo: 
И во второй(перефразирую):"Форум окрыляет!!" :Yes4:

----------


## Ponj29

*Танцулька*, Ди-джея нужно своего, он и программу будет знать, чтобы без пауз работать и дискотеку проведет. Почитай объявления в газете и в инете, свое дай, что ищешь ди-джея. По кафешкам можно пройтись, посмотреть кто и как работает. А еще можно через знакомых, я одного так нашла, друзья предложили. А потом уже в ходе работы определишься, нравится - не нравится.

----------


## Курица

> Девочки, склироз, подскажите как фото залить.


Можно через сервис хранения изображений *Савепик* http://*********ru/ 
закачиваешь со своего компа и копируешь или 2-ю ссылочку(с превью, то есть при нажатии на фото оно из маленького раскроется в большое по размеру, или 3-ю-для больших фотографий.
А вообще обо всём подобном есть темка* А КАК???Часто задаваемые на Форуме вопросы*, это тут, в Ин-Ку баторе, по ссылочке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5

----------


## Дадуся

Всем добрый день, вот уже некоторое время путешествую по вашему форуму и поражаюсь вашему таланту, энергии. Слов нет, вы такие Молодцы. Хотелось бы примкнуть к вашему дружному, веселому коллективу. Меня зовут Светлана, проживаю я в Москве, работаю методистом в детском саду. Еще в школе стала участвовать в проведении мероприятий, а сейчас занимаюсь организацией  и проведением праздников в детском саду. В настоящее время я молодая мама, сижу с детьми дома. Домашнее время провождение  подтолкнуло к мысли попробовать себя в роли ведущей  детских праздников. Есть желание, но как-то смущает брать деньги за работу,  и страх что, что-то не получится.  Очень надеюсь на вашу поддержку. Спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Светлана


Очень приятно, присоединяйся к нашему коллективу единомышлеников!!! :Aga: 



> В настоящее время я молодая мама, сижу с детьми дома. Домашнее время провождение  подтолкнуло к мысли попробовать себя в роли ведущей  детских праздников. Есть желание, но как-то смущает брать деньги за работу,  и страх что, что-то не получится.


Попробуй посмотреть на это под другим углом зрения: тебе хочется, вроде чего-то умеешь???
Ну!!! Думаешь, ЗРЯ тебя Боженька на наш Форум вывел, пока у тебя времени много?



> сижу с детьми дома.


 Аааааааааааа, то-то... Знаки свыше-их понимать нужно!
Конечно, пробуй. Думаешь, сразу у всех получалось??? Чтобы понять-смогу-не смогу-надо хоть несколько раз выйти к деткам в образе!



> как-то смущает брать деньги за работу


Светик!!! А тебе хлеб в магазине бесплатно дают? А лекарство в аптеке? А памперсы деткам? Ну, догадалась, к чему я клоню??? :Grin: 
Итак, читай внимательно темки пока в Ин-Ку баторе и там, куда пускают. А потом в Детские праздники тебя проведём, и будешь уже с мэтрами этого сложного дела советоваться.Хорошо?

----------


## Мидия

> Светик!!! А тебе хлеб в магазине бесплатно дают? А лекарство в аптеке? А памперсы деткам? Ну, догадалась, к чему я клоню???
> Итак, читай внимательно темки пока в Ин-Ку баторе и там, куда пускают. А потом в Детские праздники тебя проведём, и будешь уже с мэтрами этого сложного дела советоваться.Хорошо?


Вот и я раньше стеснялась брать деньги или как то знакомое вроде бы, особо цену не поднимаю. А с детьми вообще клево,я лагерный человек,по этому это моя волна, только не берусь за дни рождения детей по другим причинам.  
Даже сейчас наверное у меня расценки самые низкие. просто самой очень нравиться тусить в такой атмосфере, а после тебе еще и заплатят, во здорово. Всегда отключаюсь, от того что это дополнительный заработок , вхожу в кураж, и получается что я не ведущая, а просто находчивый гость, все знаю и умею.

 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 




> отихоньку осваиваю разные категории мероприятий. Хозяйка кафе, в котором работала 8 марта попросила подготовить тематические вечера. Сегодня поеду предложу шоколадную или восточную. Начала собирать материалы. Вам спасибо за помощь и поддержку.


Привет Танечка, рада тебя здесь встретить. Кто бы мог подумать с одного города и на одном форуме. 
Ты в "Наире" была на 8 марта? они и меня просили, честно не пошла, по своим соображениям. Я так поняла и шоколадную вечеринку ты будешь проводить. что там будет?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> как-то смущает брать деньги за работу


*Любой труд, должен оплачиваться!!*!
Если боишься, что не хватит опыта, назначь символичную сумму и нарабатывай профессионализм и репертуар, а когда появится ощущение, как здорово я работаю и так мало получаю! Тогда и поднимай цену на свои услуги...

----------


## танкстеп

> Привет Танечка, рада тебя здесь встретить.


Приветик, приветик, приветик, землячка! В "Наире" на 8 марта была я и шоколадную вечеринку готовлю. Пока сценарий еще в работе - там будет все, что связано с шоколадом. 

Добрыййй день всем, всем, всем! Была в командипровке, поэтому выпала из форума почти на две недели. Мне Вас нехватало. Я рада, что я в строю.

----------


## Мидия

> шоколадную вечеринку готовлю. Пока сценарий еще в работе - там будет все, что связано с шоколадом.


Удачи тебе, все получится дорогая.

----------


## Ольга Кронштадтская

ДЕВОЧКИ .....ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КУДА СКИНУТЬ СЦЕНАРИЙ ВРУЧЕНИЯ ПАСПОРТА......

----------


## Славина

> ДЕВОЧКИ .....ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КУДА СКИНУТЬ СЦЕНАРИЙ ВРУЧЕНИЯ ПАСПОРТА......


*Оленька*, если у тебя есть доступ в эту тему, можешь сюда:

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....%E8-%E0%F3%E4%

А если нет, тогда только в тамадейской беседке есть тема *"Собственные наработки"*, если конечно, это лично твой разработанный сценарий, а не взятый просто в интернете.

----------


## Наташкин

много интересного узнала в этой теме, буду пробовать. Всем спасибо!!! :Ok:

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

> люблю рассказывать притчи и подводить к тосту  за детей  ..за  нас  обаятельных и счастливых  или  а ну давай по маленькой...вариантов много  но всегда полный экспромт..


Поделись хорошей притчей, а вообще хочу сказать большое спасибо!!! Ты просто клад, столько много интересного у тебя.

----------


## Мидия

Ой, как я девчонки как я рада, Гора с плеч. провела Юбилей на отлично. все визитки расхватали. всем спасибо за идеи, а особенно благодарю за помощь Дергилеву Лену. еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Мидия

А вчера денек был наверное, врагу не пожелаешь. Пришла на юбилей как гость, в итоге получилась как ведущая. Когда дают микрофон в руки и говорят, ну скажи, начни хотя бы. то все понимаешь что ты влипла. не подготовки, ни слово не сказали, что придется вести. Весь вечер сидела и на салфетках сочиняла тосты и подводки к ним. Ужас. было 70 человек и все армянины, ну как и я. Легче было в том, что постоянно там говорить не надо. у них музыканты по 30 минут играют и они всю дорогу танцуют. да и детей нашла там талантливых, они и пели и танцевали и стихи читали. Поменьше бы нам таких сюрпризов.

----------


## Танцулька

Уважаемые ведущие,подскажите пожалуйста как правильно построить работу и ди-джеем при ресторане,где будет проходить юбилей?
Приехать к нему за час до праздника со своей флешкой или за несколько дней?
Ему нужен мой сценарий с номерами треков?

----------


## Мидия

Думаю встречаться раньше с ди-джеем нет смысла, он все забудет и без вас не сообразит. Лучше чуть раньше прийти, все скинуть в бук, и поработать с ним хотя бы начало. А потом как только соберитесь к гостям, дать ему указание, что и когда включать, ивам спокойнее и ему легче запомнить. Я всегда даю отмашка или в нужный момент на него смотрю. все идет как по маслу.

----------


## Мидия

ну и что бы у него сценарий тоже был, хотя они редко туда заглядывают.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> сценарий тоже


я делаю музыканту сценарный план и пишу там все что мне надо. а встречи - ну смотря с каким музыкантом...  Начала с девочкой молодой работать, с ней репитируем. А когда с профи любимым - так он меня учит,  не я ему что-то говорю.. )))

----------


## dimo

Приветики всем. Вот что то не помню вроде я писал, но только не могу себя найти. Ладненько, попробую ещё разок. Я занимаюсь проведением детских праздников т. е. дни рождении. Вот два заказа поступило. Хотя город наш не большой, где то 9 или 10 тыч населения. Заказы поступают. Просто дело в том что народ крутится один и тот же практически. Вот можно было бы попасть под крылошко к вам. Но и часто провожу юбилеи, корпаротивы. Примите, пожалуйста )))))))))))))))

----------


## Svet-lana

> Поделись хорошей притчей, а вообще хочу сказать большое спасибо!!! Ты просто клад, столько много интересного у тебя.


Наталья, а притчу где бог человека слепил, знаете?

----------


## Svet-lana

Погуляй пока по тамадейской Беседке...а там,глядишь, и весь Форум тебе откроется!


Курочка, вечер добрый! Можно я ваши слова и к себе отнесу!? И когда же он откроется, весь Форум?, так хочется многому научиться, а никуда, кроме никубатора молодняк не пускают..................

----------


## Svet-lana

> Уважаемые ведущие,подскажите пожалуйста как правильно построить работу и ди-джеем при ресторане,где будет проходить юбилей?
> Приехать к нему за час до праздника со своей флешкой или за несколько дней?
> Ему нужен мой сценарий с номерами треков?



Ну, с флешкой-то желательно, если таковая имеется, и есть конкретные  заморочки в сценарии, а вообще , если это профи музыкант, даже обидеться может, что обязан работать только с вашей музыкой.Музыканты тоже бывают творческие люди, не все конечно, и им хочется показать на что и они способны, поэтому ненавязчиво лучше у него спросить, как вам будет удобно так и сработаемся!

----------


## Курица

> Курочка, вечер добрый! Можно я ваши слова и к себе отнесу!? И когда же он откроется, весь Форум?, так хочется многому научиться, а никуда, кроме никубатора молодняк не пускают..................


Терпение, терпение и ещё раз-терпение...
Буквально через пару-тройку сообщений и ооткроется! :Derisive:

----------


## Комик

> Уважаемые ведущие,подскажите пожалуйста как правильно построить работу и ди-джеем при ресторане,где будет проходить юбилей?
> Приехать к нему за час до праздника со своей флешкой или за несколько дней?
> Ему нужен мой сценарий с номерами треков?


Судя по названию темы, вопросы задают новички.
У Вас за три года с момента регистрации, написано более 1100 сообщений. Вы наверняка стали суперпрофессионалкой и думаю сами свободно решите этот наисложнейший вопрос.

----------


## Курица

> У Вас за три года с момента регистрации, написано более 1100 сообщений. Вы наверняка стали суперпрофессионалкой и думаю сами свободно решите этот наисложнейший вопрос.


Объясняю.
Таня *Танцулька* -профессионал. Но она к нам зашла из другого раздела-муз. руководителей детского сада.Поэтому она профессионал , извините за тавтологию, в своей профессии.
А как ведущий-она начинающий новичок, отсюда и вопрос...Юбилей ей предстоит вести впервые-по просьбе близкого человека.
и ваш сарказм про суперпрофессионалку. как минимум. неуместен.
Извините,(ИМХО) :Meeting:

----------


## Комик

> Объясняю.
> Таня *Танцулька* -профессионал. Но она к нам зашла из другого раздела-муз. руководителей детского сада.Поэтому она профессионал , извините за тавтологию, в своей профессии.
> А как ведущий-она начинающий новичок, отсюда и вопрос...Юбилей ей предстоит вести впервые-по просьбе близкого человека.
> и ваш сарказм про суперпрофессионалку. как минимум. неуместен.
> Извините,(ИМХО)


Я приношу ей свои извинения за несколько своеобразный отзыв.
Но и она не написала в своем сообщении, что впервые в жизни ведет юбилей. На аваторе написано авторитет, сама пишет на форуме тамадов, откуда знать, что она здесь впервые? Все 1100 с лишним сообщения перечитывать нет смысла. Вот и появился мой пост с такими "рекомендациями"

----------


## Курица

> Я приношу ей свои извинения за несколько своеобразный отзыв.
> Но и она не написала в своем сообщении, что впервые в жизни ведет юбилей.


Бывает :Yes4: 




> На аваторе написано авторитет, сама пишет на форуме тамадов, откуда знать, что она здесь впервые?


 :Grin:  Как написано в автоподписи Ильича:"В действительности всё не так, как на самом деле!"

----------


## Ponj29

*Танцулька*, На юбилей в любом случае нужно приехать за час (40мин). А с ди-джеем лучше связаться заранее, узнать с каким носителем ему удобней будет. А час нужен для того, чтобы "пробежаться" по программе.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я приношу ей свои извинения за несколько своеобразный отзыв.


Добрее надо быть к людям и чуть уважительнее.Отличительная черта ВСЕХ наших тамадеев мы многие зачастую живём эмоциями,а надо включать разум...

----------


## танкстеп

> Уважаемые ведущие,подскажите пожалуйста как правильно построить работу и ди-джеем при ресторане,где будет проходить юбилей?
> Приехать к нему за час до праздника со своей флешкой или за несколько дней?
> Ему нужен мой сценарий с номерами треков?


Конечно, идеальный вариант, когда ты работаешь в паре с музыкантом или ди-джеями. Это сильно помогает.Я согласно с Дергилевой Еленой, что если ди-джей опытный еще и тебе подскажет, а если совместная работа, то многие моменты ( особенно неожиданно негативные) он поможет исправить и сгладить. Совместная работа дает то, что никаких отмашек не надо, даже если ты по ходу сценария начинаешь что-то менять (в зависимости от обстоятельств). Особенно это необходимо когда ты делаешь номера с чтением мыслей ( или что-то подобное) и необходимо включать музыкальные нарезки, когда ваша работа с ди-джеем синхронная. Поэтому, я согласно со многими, с ди-джем необходимо встретиться до праздника. Так как основной негатив от сбоевдостается ведущей - она правит балом.

----------


## Танцулька

> Судя по названию темы, вопросы задают новички.
> У Вас за три года с момента регистрации, написано более 1100 сообщений. Вы наверняка стали суперпрофессионалкой и думаю сами свободно решите этот наисложнейший вопрос.


Ой, извините, немного пропустила в теме :Blush2: 
Я на этом форуме да-а-авно.А в этой теме -недавно :Smile3: Поэтому вот такая ситуация.
Но Маша Зайкина меня впускает в этот раздел :Yes4:  и надеюсь когда нибудь оправдаю ваше доверие :Aga:

----------


## Танцулька

*Курица*, 
Татьяна, [IMG]http://s4.******info/53674fbe422266dd577b603a8f6cffda.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://s9.******info/7950afd813b2aa07cbcdb1e0378de45b.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Танцулька

> Я приношу ей свои извинения за несколько своеобразный отзыв.
> Но и она не написала в своем сообщении, что впервые в жизни ведет юбилей. На аваторе написано авторитет, сама пишет на форуме тамадов, откуда знать, что она здесь впервые? Все 1100 с лишним сообщения перечитывать нет смысла. Вот и появился мой пост с такими "рекомендациями"


 Да я и не обиделась :Aga: 
Сама просто давно не обращаю внимание на оболочку, главное - содержимое!!!
(а то что я -лузер, нетрудно понять по моим наивным сообщениям :Blush2: )
И, как рекомендовано новичкам, сначала и зашла сюда (от названия темы)

----------


## Комик

> Да я и не обиделась
> Сама просто давно не обращаю внимание на оболочку, главное - содержимое!!!


Спасибо. Уже люблю! :flower:

----------


## Olesik28

Приветики... я тут новичок...из Латвии,еще не все освоила,читаю и удивляюсь вашим талантом.... :Yes4:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Приветики... я тут новичок...из Латвии


*Olesik28*, приветики!!!! А мы тут-отовсюду!!! и из Латвии нам очень надо новеньких....просто ОЧЕНЬ!!!! :Tender: 
Это ж *ЗА* граница :Yahoo: 



> еще не все освоила


на это время надо...освоишь! Ты кто? Олеся? Чем занимаешься? откуда к нам? Надолго планируешь задержаться?
Я не много спрашиваю???? :Derisive:

----------


## Olesik28

*Курица*, 

Думаю, что надолго....ведь мне у вас оооооочень нравится :Tender: 
Я дошкольный педагог, в данный момент уже заведующая детского сада :Derisive: .....в свободное время веду свадьбы и юбилеи :Yahoo: 

Кстати, девочки, может у кого нибудь есть песенка переделка для юбилея детского сада,нам 45....хотелось бы спеть коллективом... :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> песенка переделка для юбилея детского сада,нам 45....хотелось бы спеть коллективом...


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...B%EA%E8-%D1%C2 
Олеся, это ссылка на темку Песни-переделки, там может быть такая песенка...А пост1071 - для заведующей детсада переделка (конечно, её надо под вас адаптировать, но, думаю, это не проблема)...
а вот сценарий, который давно когда -то взяла с форума на всякий случай(детсаду 25 лет) я залила сюда, посмотрите, может, что пригодится:

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

> Наталья, а притчу где бог человека слепил, знаете?


Если не трудно расскажи. Буду рада!

----------


## Курица

> Если не трудно расскажи. Буду рада!


_(поднимая руку, как в школе и тряся её перед носом учителя):"А можно я? Можно я?"_

Бог слепил человека из глины, и остался у него неиспользованный кусок.

— Что ещё слепить тебе? — спросил Бог.

— Слепи мне счастье, — попросил человек.

Ничего не ответил Бог, и только положил человеку в ладонь оставшийся кусочек глины.

----------


## lilia-13

Добрый день всем форумчанам! 
Вчера зарегестрировалась. Спасибо, что берете под свое крылышко и даёте доступ к форуму.
Начинаю осваивать ваш форум. Но, то что я уже просмотрела - мне нравится.
Пришла к вам, чтоб найти новые идеии на свою свадьбу. Летом выхожу замуж и надеюсь почерпнуть у вас информацию. Сама я не тамада, правда очень интересуюсь этой сферой и проводила пару юбилеев в кругу друзей и родственников.

Надеюсь, что на правильном месте задаю вопрос:
хотела вставить свою фотографию. Фотография размером 24,3 КB, но она не загружается.
Появляется сообщение, что невозможно сохранить изображение.

----------


## Славина

> хотела вставить свою фотографию. Фотография размером 24,3 КB, но она не загружается.
> Появляется сообщение, что невозможно сохранить изображение.


*lilia-13*,  если ты хочешь "изменить фото" в кабинете, то эта функция временно отключена, ищешь строчку "изменить аватар", далее как ты и делаешь, находишь, где у тебя фото, загружаешь, сохраняешь и мы видим тебя во всей твоей красе, давай, ждем :-)))

----------


## lilia-13

*____Ира___,* большое спасибо! Кажется получилось.

----------


## Курица

> Кажется получилось.


Ещё как  получилось! :Tender: 
Lilia, Sie sind auf dem Hintergrund des Unterganges schоn! :Ok:

----------


## lilia-13

> Ещё как  получилось!
> Lilia, Sie sind auf dem Hintergrund des Unterganges schоn!


Спасибо!  :Smile3:  Фотография получилась случайно, даже и не метила на закат. А вышло даже и ничего.

----------


## Карнелия

Доброго времени суток, форумчане! Очень рада, что наконец-то решилась зарегистрироваться! Нашла очень много полезной информации у вас, за что огромнейшее спасибо! Надеюсь, что в ближайшем будущем смогу и чем-нибудь новеньким поделиться)))

----------


## Курица

> Очень рада, что наконец-то решилась зарегистрироваться!


И мы рады, что ты рада!!! :Tender: 
Добро пожаловать!!
как тебя зовут?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Если не трудно расскажи. Буду рада!


Искала,искала,пришлось по памяти набирать,конечно лет семь уже этот тост не рассказывала,посему может малость и поднаврала...
*Слепил из глины человека Бог,
Работал, долго, тщательно старался
Ещё один мазок, ещё шлепок
Готово, только глядь остался
Кусочек маленький..
Чего бы из него тебе слепить?
Спросил Бог Человека.
-Слепи мне «счастье» только и всего!
Такое, что не видели до века!
Бог покрутил кусочек, так и сяк,
Подумал малость, почесал щетину..
Бог много ведал, многое он знал…
Но он не ведал, что такое счастье?
И потому сказал: «Лепи брат сам,
теперь уже без моего участья!»
*

----------


## Ольга Р.

Добрый вечер всем, друзья! Зарегестрировалась недавно, меньше месяца, с большим интересом читаю разделы форума. Честно скажу, удивилась (приятно), что существуют единомышленники, и как нас много, и какие мы разные. Расстояние не играет роли, с помощью форума мы становимся ближе... Я работаю в сфере детского, молодежного досуга и творчкского развития. Еще считаю главной своей задачей сохранение частички России в чужой стране. Много работаю с соотечественниками, занимаюсь общественной деятельностью. Владею частной школой искусств "Ангара" (с 2001 по сегодня)...

----------


## мэри попенс

ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР,УТРО,НОЧЬ,ДЕНЬ ВСЕМ!!! КАК ХОРОШО ,ЧТО В МИРЕ СТОЛЬКО ЛЮДЕЙ КОТОРЫЕ ГОТОВЫ НЕСТИ РАДОСТЬ ВСЕМ ОКРУЖАЮЩИМ))))ОТДАВАТЬ ЧАСТИЧКУ СЕБЯ ,ЛИШЬ РАДИ ТОГО ЧТО БЫ ЛЮДИ ОЩУЩАЛИ СЕБЯ ЛЮДЬМИ)))И ХОТЬ НА КАКОЕ ТО ВРЕМЯ ЗАБЫВАЛИ О ВСЕХ ГОРЕСТЯХ И НЕВЗГОДАХ)))МЫ ДЕЛАЕМ С ВАМИ ОДНО ДЕЛО,И КАК ХОРОШО ЧТО МОЖНО ПОМОЧЬ ДРУГ ДРУГУ, ДЕЛАТЬ ЕГО КАЧЕСТВЕННО))))))НА ВСЕ 100%))))

----------


## Карнелия

> как тебя зовут?


Я Маша)))) Вот со свадьбой грядущей расправлюсь....попробую чем-нибудь стать полезной! Следующий этап - "забили" меня, что бы провести выпускной. Вот надеюсь что-нибудь новенькое сделать. :Smile3:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Добрый день всем ! Отсутсвовала 10 дней , а кажется вечность .. представляю сколько всего пропустила... Очень соскучилась и   знаю точно -без Вас и форума жить не смогу!!!!  Всех с наступающим праздником!!! Света , тепла, радости !!!!!! Спасибо Курочке и Саше!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер всем, друзья!


*Ольга Р.*, привет!!!! Как ты далеко живешь, Оля....
И всё равно похожа на всех нас, правда ведь?



> удивилась (приятно), что существуют единомышленники, и как нас много


Здорово, что у нас будет знакомая на юге Кипра, которая живёт на берегу залива Акротири, между древними городами Курион и Аматус...

----------


## Darin

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Очень рада, что нашла на просторах Интернета этот сайт, столько всего интересного. Просто не могу оторваться. Меня зовут Дарья. Только начинаю работать как ведущая. Где-то полгода занимаюсь организацией мероприятий. Есть опыт в проведении детских праздников (мероприятий 30 уже), очень их люблю, вроде, хорошо получается, заказчики пока всегда оставались довольны. А вот свадьба в следующую субботу только первая. Очень волнуюсь, такая ответственность. На форуме нашла много идей, надеюсь, в скором будущем смогу и с вами поделиться чем-нибудь интересным.

----------


## Ольга Р.

*Курица*, правда... Я пока не знаю, как пользоваться всеми этими кнопочками внизу, но со временем обещаю освоиться и активизироваться.
 У нас тоже много наработок, без дела не сидим. Спасибо на добром слове)))). Приятно найти новых друзей.

----------


## Курица

*мэри попенс*, 



> ДОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР,УТРО,НОЧЬ,ДЕНЬ ВСЕМ!!!


Приветик!
Я что кричим? (Ты знаешь, в Инетском форумском общении есть тоже свои правила, так вот-по этим правилам текст БОЛЬШИМИ буквами-это еле сдерживаемый КРИККККККККККККККККК!!!)
Проходи,Мэри, не стой на пороге.
Здорово, что ты в день Космонавтики подарила себе наш Форум.
Расскажи, как тебя зовут и откуда ты к нам? И надолго ли? Чем больше любишь заниматься. какие праздники вести?

----------


## Курица

> Очень рада, что нашла на просторах Интернета этот сайт, столько всего интересного. Просто не могу оторваться. Меня зовут Дарья. Только начинаю работать как ведущая.


Привет,Даша!
ты только начинаешь работать? так это ж здорово!
Как там у Гюго было:"Молодость счастлива тем, что у неё есть будущее!" И это- о тебе.
На форуме каждый учится и поднимается -как в компьютерной игре-на новый уровень.Это обо всех я говорю форумчанах-БЕЗ исключений-любой старожил скажет то же самое.
Так что-милости просим к нашемк костру  :Grin: , сестричка Апрелька (помнишь "12 месяцев"???????????)

----------


## koalaclub

Зраствуйте я на этом форуме совсем недавно, а в этой профессии больше 2,5 лет.  Очень приятно что здесь собралось столько приятных людей готовых помочь друг другу

----------


## танкстеп

> Ничего не ответил Бог, и только положил человеку в ладонь оставшийся кусочек глины


Добрый вечер!  Приехала из очередной командировки, как-то на душе у меня тоскливо и весне не радуюсь,и тут замечательная притча. Сейчас мне необходимо самой слепить счастье. Буду  стараться!
Я была в Ростове-на-Дону, зашла на набережной в сувенирную лавку и увидела там прикольные чарки с надписями:"штрафная","забугорная" и т.п. Купила "штрафную". Думаю, что на юбилеях всегда бывают опоздавшие, которые нарушают  ход  торжества, заставляют волноваться юбиляров, для них на подносе  с рушником подавать эту чарку. И шуточный выход из ситуации для всех и может  отобьет охоту опаздывать (вторая, прямо глобальная миссия получилась). Что скажете по этому поводу. Ваше мнение мне важно.

----------


## Курица

> Купила "штрафную". Думаю, что на юбилеях всегда бывают опоздавшие, которые нарушают  ход  торжества, заставляют волноваться юбиляров, для них на подносе  с рушником подавать эту чарку. И шуточный выход из ситуации для всех и может  отобьет охоту опаздывать


*Танюшка*, по-моему-очень даже интересно можно использовать этот реквизит.. :Yes4: 

А вот из этой статьи (мне она показалась очень интересной!) можно почерпнуть кое-что для того, чтобы



> прямо глобальная миссия получилась)


*История происхождения различных застольных фраз – «Штрафную ему», «Сообразим на троих», «За здоровье» и так далее.*

Что такое «штрафная рюмка»? В 4-5 в. до н.э. древнегреческий пир становится своеобразным культом. Количество яств и напитков не регламентировалось, но существовали правила этикета, запрещающие опаздывать к совместному пиру. До нас дошли уставы, где говорится о том, что опоздавший к столь важному событию должен заплатить штраф.


«100 фронтовых». Их во время Великой Отечественной выделял солдатам сам Ворошилов. Еще в 1940 году, когда советские войска в 40-градусный мороз увязли в снегу под Финляндией, Ворошилов распорядился выдавать по 100 грамм для поднятия боевого духа, а также в качестве согревающего средства. Официальный приказ о выдаче «наркомовских» был издан 22 августа 1941 года Государственным комитетом обороны СССР.

Тост за здоровье. Еще при Иване Грозном водками было принято называть различные лекарственные настойки и снадобья. Принимали такой крепкий алкоголь исключительно в лечебных целях. Теперь понятно, почему «за здоровье».

На троих. В советские времена мужу на обед было принято выдавать рубль. А водка стоила два восемьдесят семь. Хочешь выпить – ищи третьего (отсюда знаменитое «третьим будешь?»). И даже сдача на сырок «Дружба» еще останется.

Гранёный стакан. В XVII веке такие стаканы делались из сколоченных между собою досочек, отсюда и грани… Первый стеклянный граненый стакан был изготовлен в 1943 г. по эскизам Веры Мухиной. По другой версии дизайн знаменитого стакана принадлежит Казимиру Малевичу. Такой стакан отличался повышенной прочностью – при падении с метровой высоты на твердую поверхность граненый стакан оставался целым.

Почему в  ящике водки 20 бутылок. В допетровскую эпоху основной мерой водки считалось ведро. Во времена Петра I в России появляется бутылка, ее заимствуют из Франции. Поскольку стандартная бутылка имела объем 0,6 л., в ведре умещалось ровно 20 бутылок. На основании этих мер велась торговая документация..

Пустую бутылку нельзя ставить на стол. Об этом гласит следующая легенда: привезли этот обычай казаки, вернувшиеся из Франции после военной кампании 1812-14 гг. В те времена парижские официанты не учитывали количество отпущенных бутылок. Гораздо проще выставить счет – пересчитать пустые бутылки, оставшиеся после трапезы на столе. Кто-то из казаков и смекнул, что можно сэкономить, убрав часть пустой тары под стол.

Посошок на дорожку. Издавна на Руси странники и путешествующие пользовались особым уважением. Бродяг не любили, а странников привечали. Ибо странники ходили по белу свету не от безделья, а от потребности душевной — на богомолье (богомольцы) ходили, по святым местам, по делам родственным и торговым. Были специальные молитвы перед началом странствия и после его благополучного завершения, были и обычаи, которые твердо соблюдались.
Странники шли от деревни к деревне, от одного заветного места к следующему, опираясь на посохи. Посох был и опорой в длинных переходах, и защитой от зверя, от лихого встречного. Словом, это был друг-спутник на многие случаи.
Странники и путешествующие перед длинной дорогой, неизвестно что им сулящей, забрасывали котомку на спину, брали в руки посох и на минутку останавливались у калитки родного или приютившего их дома. Тогда и подносилась чарка на посошок. Обычно наливал ее старший в роду. Первому — тому, кого ждала дальняя дорога. Наговоры при этом были разные, но обязательно с пожеланиями удачи: «Чтобы дорога белой скатертью стелилась», «Чтобы лиха беда стороной обошла», «Чтобы нечистая сила с пути не сбила»… и другие с таким же смыслом.
Порою чарку или ковшик в буквальном смысле ставили на посох, на его верхний утолщенный срез. И внимательно следили: если чарка не опрокидывалась — это был добрый знак. Отправляющийся в дорогу должен был выпить чарку до дна, оставив несколько капель, которые следовало выплеснуть через плечо — «смочить дорожку». После этого чарка снова ставилась на посох, но уже вверх донышком —мол, дело сделано.

Стременная. Это очень давний обычай, также связанный с началом трудного дела — путешествия, охоты, ратного похода. Так и видится: легко вскакивает наш пращур-воин в седло, поправляет шлем, кольчугу, меч. Стремя ему поддерживает стременной. И именно в эту последнюю минуту прощания ему подносится стременная чарка (чаша, кубок). Подносит чарку на подносе любимая супруга. А после того, как чарка (кубок) выпита, ее воин отдает стременному.

Закурганная. Осушить закурганную чарку — обычай казачий, степной. В старину казачьи станицы ставились так, чтобы рядом с ними — на основных дорогах — обязательно были древние курганы. На них располагались сторожевые посты, вышки, сигнальные костры, которые зажигались в случае опасности.
За курганами начиналась беспокойная степь, порою дикая и необжитая, полная опасностей. И было принято провожать уважаемых гостей и родственников именно «за курганы». А дальше уж как судьба с ними обойдется…
Эта обязанность — провожать «за курганы» — принадлежала молодым, сильным, удалым. И получалось что-то вроде почетного казачьего эскорта, когда молодые казаки соревновались в лихости, демонстрировали сноровку, лошадей и оружие. Чем многочисленнее был эскорт, тем больше было почета и уважения уезжавшим.
Наконец, останавливались там, где в таких случаях делали остановки еще их прадеды. Иногда «закурганная чаша» (штоф, кубок) пускалась по кругу, порою разливали в походные кружки — каждому и обязательно всем, и уезжающим, и провожающим. Пить же не неволили — это было дело личное.
Пили же «закурганную», как правило, без закуски, потому что только-только встали из-за столов, да и все мысли были уже о дороге. Выпивали под пожелания удачи, обязательно недолго молчали, чтобы случайно ее не спугнуть, а потом долго смотрели, как уносятся вдаль по степной бесконечной дороге всадники…

И на посошок, и стременная, и закурганная — эти чарки, по обычаю, выпивались всегда по одной и не повторялись, так как подносились от чистого сердца, а не от хмельных потребностей.

Источник:http://www.funpress.net/

----------


## MAGISTRA

Таня,после стременной есть еще -черезседельная)

----------


## Вятушка

*Курица*, Какой интересный материал,с удовольствием прочитала, потом блесну где нить познаниями  :Smile3:  Спасибо, Курочка! Таня, вот интересно , где ты такое всякое находишь?

----------


## Курица

> Таня, вот интересно , где ты такое всякое находишь?


Вит,в...Недрах,дорогая, в недрах!!! :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## мэри попенс

А САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ НЕДРЫ ЭТО ГОЛОВА)))ПРАВИЛЬНО??ИЛИ ВСЁ ТАКИ НЕТ??

----------


## Курица

> САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ НЕДРЫ ЭТО ГОЛОВА)))ПРАВИЛЬНО??


нет. :Nono:  :Girl Blum2: 
Голова-это самое лучшее средство предохранения (это я так своим великовозрастным воспитанникам всегда говорю) :Grin:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> История происхождения различных застольных фраз – «Штрафную ему», «Сообразим на троих», «За здоровье» и так далее


Танюша! спасибо ... такая  полезная информация.. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## танкстеп

> История происхождения различных застольных фраз – «Штрафную ему», «Сообразим на троих», «За здоровье» и так далее.


Огромное спасибо за этот материал! Профессионализм,как говорится,не пропьешь, не прогуляешь. В очередной раз преклоняюсь перед нашей Курицей. Ко мне только маленькая идея пришла в голову, а тут целый номер сценария мне подсказала. СПАСИБО!
Марина, что это за "Арт-Магистраль"? К сожаленью, на нее я попасть не могу, но с удовольствием пообщалась с ведущими из Ставрополя, я буду в городе с 11 по 13 мая.

----------


## sa-sha76

> Я была в Ростове-на-Дону, зашла на набережной в сувенирную лавку и увидела там прикольные чарки с надписями:"штрафная","забугорная" и т.п. Купила "штрафную".


везёт же некоторым....шучу... Танюш  ты урвала нужную штучку...я тоже очень хочу найти одну рюмочку..я её видела в гостях в деревне как не просила не продали..это  раритет...в обшем  напёрсток по вместительности но на очень длинной ножке....ох  2й год ищу такую по лавкам сувенирным но пока не нашла....



> История происхождения различных застольных фраз


Курочка ты наша золотая...вот опять с твоей помощью просветились..можно как говорит Вятушка 



> потом блесну где нить познаниями Спасибо, Курочка!





> Голова-это самое лучшее средство предохранения


а вот тут  в меру своей испорченности долго хохотала...



> Пустую бутылку нельзя ставить на стол.


Тань но тут  вообще удивлена...какая же ты молодец!!! :Yes4:

----------


## танкстеп

> ищу такую по лавкам сувенирным но пока не нашла....


Раньше я ходила по сувенирным лавкам и искала что-то для дома интересненькое, с недавних пор хожу по лавкам, магазина, ларькам и смотрю,что может пригодиться мне в  сценариях. Я от всех вас заразилась "вирусом" креативности. Кстати, если вдруг поеду в Ростов,  смогу купить подобную и прислать.

----------


## Курица

> Тань но тут  вообще удивлена...какая же ты молодец!!!


Молодец не я :No2: , а молодцы вы, новички, которые не позволяют мне прокисать, а, подобно дрожжам, постоянно держут меня в состоянии "брожения" :Ok: ...
И молодец Дядя Инет, который умеет хорошо отвечать на мои ЧЁТКО поставленные вопросы. :Derisive:

----------


## sa-sha76

бегу поздравить дорогую Курочку и её цыпляток с праздником !


Пришла весна - пора чудес.
 Журчит родник -"Христос Воскрес!" 
Светлее в мире нет словес - 
"Воистину Христос Воскрес!"

----------


## Мидия

Всех с праздником!   С ПАСХОЙ!

----------


## Карнелия

Всех форумчан с прошедшим праздником!!!!! А меня с почином....всё, я сделала это)))))  :Smayly 3: Провела первый раз свадьбу....два дня....вроде как,все довольны))))))) Ну, по крайней мере, большая часть)))) Так что будем двигаться дальше!!! :Pooh Go:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> я сделала это


Поздравляю!!! :flower:  :Vishenka 19: Так держать Маша!Самое главное,у тебя прекрасное настроение,а это говорит о хорошей подготовке.Скоро начнётся горячая пора,есть время потихонечку втянуться в ритм праздничных будней.

----------


## egoistka

Всем здравствуйте. Я тут новенькая. Из Украины г.Черкассы. Надеюсь не прогоните.Я не профи-, а как бы точнее выразиться -семейная тамада.(свадьбы,д/р и прочее родственников,друзей ,знакомых.) Ну и корпоративы на работе-это как само собой разумеется. Колеги говорят не по профилю работаешь :Blush2: . Хочу у вас, профессионалов, уму разуму понабраться.

----------


## Долька лимона

> Надеюсь не прогоните


Что ты, что ты!  :Meeting:  У нас никто никого и никогда не прогоняет! :Yes4:  Наоборот, очень рады, вливайся!!! Так что этот концертный номер для тебя: :Laie 3:  :Laie 40:  :Laie 41:  :Laie 36:

----------


## Мидия

Laie_3: :Laie 40:  :Laie 41:  :Laie 36: [/QUOTE]
 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  а я станцую

----------


## танкстеп

> А меня с почином.


Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! В эту субботу у меня тоже превая свадьба, которую я буду вести самостоятельно. А в воскресенье маевка в кафе. Сейчас пишу сценарии. Сложнее стало мне с программой маевки. Решила сделать программу по традициям этого дня в разных странах. Информации мало, но что-то есть. Если у кого-то есть по первому мая какие идеи подскажите?

----------


## Карнелия

ТАТЬЯНА55, танкстеп, спасибо вам большое за поддержку)))))) А пора действительно горячая начинается)))))) У меня сейчас следующий заказ на проведение выпускного)))) Начинаю тормошить заказчиков на информацию)))) Время есть - начинаю готовиться)))) К стати, тоже ни разу этого не делала....у меня этот год прям одни сплошные дебюты получаются))))) Может действительно признак того, что пора профессию тамады сделать основной)))))) Да и после свадьбы проведённой предлагать стали работать вместе и фотографы, и музыкант))))) Стоит задуматься наверно))) Тем более моя заказчица свадьбы сказала, что с её лёгкой руки это 100% далеко не последнее моё свадебное мероприятие...так что засучиваю рукава)))))) П.С. Чёт как-то я ещё под впечатлением, расхвалилась вся такая))))) Пора завязывать и приступать к работе))))

----------


## Курица

> А пора действительно горячая начинается)))))) У меня сейчас следующий заказ на проведение выпускного))


Удачи тебе!

----------


## Карпуша

очень полезный и просто необходимый форум для общения  и опыта работы. Спасибо организаторам ! Надеюсь, что со временем научусь пользоваться всеми разделами и буду кому-то тоже полезна!

----------


## lilia-13

Всех формучан поздравляю с прошедшим праздником светлой пасхи! 

Ясно и солнечно в Светлую Пасху!
Крашенки красные, песни и пляски.
Свет на душе, как от яркой свечи.
И на столе уже ждут куличи.
Пусть разнесется по миру: Воскресе!
Будем всегда мы с надеждою вместе.
С Верой в любовь, в золотые года.
Вместе. Сегодня. Сейчас. Навсегда.

----------


## egoistka

> Что ты, что ты!  У нас никто никого и никогда не прогоняет! Наоборот, очень рады, вливайся!!! Так что этот концертный номер для тебя:


за концертный номер спасибочки. И за прием.  :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> за концертный номер спасибочки. И за прием.


И ты молодец...вот, уже и цитировать научилась...
Правда, ник ты себе выбрала...мммм...говорящий :Taunt: 
Но..."кто на что учился"! Вот меня три года назад тож за Курицу не по голове гладили :Grin: 

*тамада586*, и Вам привет, тамада!




> Надеюсь, что со временем научусь пользоваться всеми разделами


Конечно, научитесь...Чему там учиться-то? Помните, как в анекдоте про рыбаков-старого и молодого?

"Чему там учиться-то? Наливай да дёргай,наливай да дёргай!" :Yahoo:

----------


## Карнелия

> Удачи тебе!


Спасибо за поддержку, но увы....вчера заказчики выпускного сообщили, что вести у них будет их местная тамада.....как-то так сразу нехорошо на душе стало....руки опускаются....не знаю, что там произошло...заказчики были из рядом находящегося посёла...может их тамада начала возмущаться, как это так, со стороны кого-то приглашать, там же все друг с другос связаны...может всё-таки моя предыдущая работа не устроила...эххх...каша теперь какая-то в голове...в общем, у меня пока жаркая пара всё-таки не настаёт((((

----------


## Богиня

> Спасибо за поддержку, но увы....вчера заказчики выпускного сообщили, что вести у них будет их местная тамада.....как-то так сразу нехорошо на душе стало....руки опускаются....не знаю, что там произошло...заказчики были из рядом находящегося посёла...может их тамада начала возмущаться, как это так, со стороны кого-то приглашать, там же все друг с другос связаны...может всё-таки моя предыдущая работа не устроила...эххх...каша теперь какая-то в голове...в общем, у меня пока жаркая пара всё-таки не настаёт((((


ничего просто так не происходит...так что радуйтесь и думайте о хорошем! все самое лучшее и интересное впереди! :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## ulia-varia

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Юля. Решила и к вам присоединится. Вообще-то я - хореограф, работаю в ДК. Но поскольку живу в маленьком селе(2 тыс. населения), то и смежными профессиями не брезгую. Практики пока мало.Но стараюсь учится. 
Этот форум, пожалуй самый интересный и , главное, информативный. Всем спасибо, кто делится так щедро и, практически, бескорыстно. Своих наработок пока немного, в основном по школьной тематике (лично свое я имею ввиду, - сочиняла для класса дочери).Но выложу - вдруг кому покажется интересным.

----------


## kuskovich

Привет всем!
Начну, думаю, общаться с вами, коллеги, именно в этой теме. Как и было задумано администраторами и модераторами.

Пару слов о себе: по паспорту - Даниил, по зодиаку - весы, по дипломам - программист, по жизни - весельчак. В какой-то момент пригласили провести свадьбу другу и... пошло-поехало. Праздниками занимаюсь 3 года, что будет дальше не знаю и, честно говоря, знать не хочу. Свободное время посвящаю активным видам отдыха, общению на свободные темы и, конечно же, лени! Мы с ней идём бок-о-бок и, как говорил одни из моих знакомых, договариваемся кто и когда берёт верх над "управлением действиями" =)

Ещё не знаком с темами, поднимаемыми на in-ku, постепенно буду общаться, "принимать и отдавать"! Если говорить о моём "стиле", то эта некая помесь домашних заготовок, проигранных в "виртуальной" или реальной лаборатории праздника, плюс элементы СтендАпа и импровизации. Уверен, как и многие из вас, люблю общаться и работать с безбашенными заказчиками.

Пламенный привет всем, с кем уже знаком, и остальным, с кем "всё только начинается". Спасибо добрым и ответственным заранее!

----------


## Курица

> *Спасибо добрым* и ответственным заранее!


 :Blush2:  не за что  :Grin: 





> Пару слов о себе: по паспорту - Даниил, по зодиаку - весы, по дипломам - программист, по жизни - весельчак.


добавлю:
*по грамотности*- а она безукоризненна-или отличник, или-от отца-генетически-врожденно грамотен!
(т.к. по второму образованию я логопед, то могу сказать-английские учёные доказали. что дисграфия-болезнь, и передаётся в генах по мужской линии :Aga:  Не знаю, верить ли нам, русским, но -так говорят)
по темпераменту холерик, раз



> люблю общаться и работать с безбашенными заказчиками.


по национальности -эстоооооооооооооооооооооооооооооонец :Taunt: 
(т.к.  Регистрация:01.11.2008)
по профессии- был геологом,да?

 :Tender: токо не обижаться!!! шучу, очень рада знакомству...Ещё б имя назвал, брат!!! :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Юля. Решила и к вам присоединится. Вообще-то я - хореограф


с удовольствием потанцуеим с тобой,Юля!!! :Grin:  :Yes4: 



> Своих наработок пока немного, в основном по школьной тематике (лично свое я имею ввиду, - сочиняла для класса дочери).Но выложу - вдруг кому покажется интересным.


Всегда  кому-нибудь  "пригождается" выложенное- это уже неоднократно проверено практикой.
Так что-в Собственные наработки(темка так называется)-можешь писать!!!




> стараюсь учится.


Ты, как Пушкин...
"Мы  все учились понемногу.Чему-нибудь и как-нибудь....." :Derisive:

----------


## Окрыленная

*kuskovich*, 
 Даниил.. Привет!! Помню твою отчаянную смелость.. В ноябре и в пруд!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Помню твою отчаянную смелость.. В ноябре и в пруд!!!!!!!


да???? :Blink: 



> добавлю:


 по интересам-морж :Derisive:

----------


## Окрыленная

> да????


Есть даже доказательства....Если Даня позволит.. или меня вспомнит... покажу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## para_fraz

Всем доброго времени суток!! Меня зовут Александр,по профессии саксофонист,2 года веду праздничные мероприятия в Тамбове! Буду очень рад узнать что-нибудь интересное,ну и конечно поделиться своими наработками! Всем удачи!

----------


## Курица

Весна...набухают почки... распускаются цветочки...
Откуда-то (слава тебе,Господи!) к нам один за другим приходят интересные муСЧины...
Сначала



> по жизни - весельчак


 программист Даниил,
потом ваабще- Башка (=очень умный чел), к тому же- 



> саксофонист


Добро пожаловать!!!!!!! :069:

----------


## Карнелия

> ничего просто так не происходит...так что радуйтесь и думайте о хорошем! все самое лучшее и интересное впереди!


Спасибо!!!  :flower:  Буду думать, что так оно и есть))))) Надо пока заняться костюмы нужные помастерить))) Раз уж время свободное выдалось))))))

----------


## Курица

> Зраствуйте я на этом форуме совсем недавно, а в этой профессии больше 2,5 лет.  Очень приятно что здесь собралось столько приятных людей готовых помочь друг другу


*koalaclub*, здравствуй, скромный человек, немножко  поближе познакомиться хочется!
Ведь ты из такого интересного города-у нас на Форуме оттуда Калинчик-Алина.
А тебя как зовут?
Чем больше нравится заниматься? 
Если ты будешь чуть-чуть поактивнее, т.е. начнешь писать в тех темках, которые без грифа "Личное", то совсем скоро откроется доступ в специальные темы, а там много интересного материала для человека, работающего на праздниках!
Присоединяйся!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## kiss9

*Башка*, Александр слышала, вы летнее кафе открываете? И шоу программу нужно разбавить? Чем помочь?

----------


## Сергей Новиков

...Кем только ни доводилось быть за прожитые годы - но вот цыпленком - впервые!
Привет, собратья и (...со-сестры, что-ли? вроде корявенько... но не "выводок" же!)... Принимайте под крылышко! ...Фейс "вывешу" чуть позже, не красоваться мы сюда ходим - а то что людей здесь приятных и толковых много - это уже очевидно. Еще раз - Всем-всем - Здравствуйте!

----------


## Курица

*Сергей Новиков*, 
и Вам-здравствуйте!!!





> Кем только ни доводилось быть за прожитые годы


Хорошо, что Марина анонсировала Вас уже, а то бы "схлопотали" :Grin:  по полной программе, как "цыплёнок" :Yes4: 



> ...Кем только ни доводилось быть за прожитые годы - но вот цыпленком - впервые!


да нет, шучу, конечно. Просто "всё ждала и верила, сердцу вопреки, мы с тобой два берега у одной рекииииии" _(пою,фальшивя)_, то есть ждала, когда т




> Весна...набухают почки... распускаются цветочки...
> *Откуда-то (слава тебе,Господи!) к нам один за другим приходят интересные муСЧины...*


И особенно спасибо за эту оценку:



> а то что людей здесь приятных и толковых много - это уже очевидно.


Нам это очень приятно слышать!!!

Вопрос можно?В контексте того, что мы вас ждали?



> *Я к своему стыду не знаю автором какой притчи является Сергей Новиков*, но я ТОЧНО знаю, что его книга "Свадьба. Записки бывалого тамады" - это ЛУЧШЕЕ, что я читала по свадьбам. А перечитала я, поверьте, многое...если не все. Думаю, что именно эта книга сделала меня той, кем я являюсь сейчас в профессии. И я безумно рада, что Сергей сейчас на форуме. А если он еще и писать начнет, то это будет БОГАТСТВОМ форума. Ну а если нет...то всем новичкам в профессии просто рекомендую прочесть его книгу!


Это пишет наша Марья! Человек на Форуме авторитетнейший. Я полностью с нею согласна. тоже Ваши книги -до форума- были первой скорой помощью и наиприятнейшим чтивом!
А про притчу -тоже не знаю. 
Расскажите, а? :Blush2:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Здравствуйте, примите и меня в свой Ин-ку батор, я только прошлой ночью зарегистрировалась, пока что осматриваюсь, много интересного.

----------


## Курица

> примите и меня в свой Ин-ку батор, я только прошлой ночью зарегистрировалась, пока что осматриваюсь, много интересного.


 :Yes4: конечно , принимаем!
Звучит так, как будто "я только прошлой ночью родилась"
 :023:

----------


## kuskovich

> добавлю:
> *по грамотности*- а она безукоризненна-или отличник, или-от отца-генетически-врожденно грамотен!
> (т.к. по второму образованию я логопед, то могу сказать-английские учёные доказали. что дисграфия-болезнь, и передаётся в генах по мужской линииНе знаю, верить ли нам, русским, но -так говорят)


Взаимное спасибо! Видимо, по наследству. С "языком" всегда было отлично, визуально он мне очень близок! ;)



> по темпераменту холерик, раз


Возможно всё! ;)



> по национальности -эстоооооооооооооооооооооооооооооонец
> (т.к.  Регистрация:01.11.2008)


Пришёл к вам в начале моего пути с целью "потаскать" наработки, пообщаться. Но всё вертелось и крутилось вокруг, хватало общения и впитывания в реале. Сейчас потихоньку знакомлюсь с интернет-материалами: мало знакомиться, надо ж ещё и на себя применить!



> по профессии- был геологом,да?


программистом



> токо не обижаться!!! шучу, очень рада знакомству...Ещё б имя назвал, брат!!!


Ни в коем случае! Спасибо за "разбор" и заинтересованность! Даниил или Данил или Даня, как вам удобнее!

----------


## kuskovich

> Есть даже доказательства....Если Даня позволит.. или меня вспомнит... покажу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Привет, хорошая! Как уж тут тебя забудешь! =)
А разве я был когда-то против? И сам посмотрю...

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Я всех поздравляю с праздником!!! МИР,ТРУД,МАЙ!!!!

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Здравствуйте, уважаемая Танечка- "Курица" и все жители беседки. Всех с праздником Труда, это как раз наш Праздник!!!(даже в выходные работаем). Хочется поделиться радостью и удовлетворением от проделанной работы, и сказать Вам всем огромное Спасибо. Если бы не было у меня вот этого Форума и таких "незримых, виртуальных" друзей, то и радости бы не было. Два дня подряд работала сначала  свадьба(это моя 3 -я), вчера юбилей. И самое важное ,наверно, для каждого ведущего- это слова благодарности заказчиков, которые говорят, что всё было просто супер. А вчера мама юбиляра сказала: " Я когда зашла в зал, смотрю шляпы лежат( их у меня несколько для разных моментов), ну думаю, опять как у всех- будут читать мысли. Но не было ни одного момента, которые я уже видела. Обязательно в следующий подходящий случай будем только вас приглашать". Вот эти слова дороже всех денег.Мне очень хочется сказать спасибо всем, кто выставляет свои наработки.(Ну,не обладаю я большим творческим талантом, что-то самой сочинить, получается только редактировать и склеивать сценарий, и кажется вести тоже получается- это я к тому, что личным творчеством и поделиться не чем) К кому  не обращалась в личку везде находила помощь.* 
*Танечка "Курица" Спасибо тебе!( ты всегда находила время, чтобы мне помочь) Лерочка "Веда"- спасибо тебе ( медитация и призыв на военную службу просто чудо) Манечка спасибо тебе , твои душевные подводки трогают людей до самых кончиков.Svetlana tamada тоже была очень любезна и не отказала в помощи, Наттка и тебе огромное Спасибо! Танечка,  Александре ( Alex_UK_KZ (это скайп), которая со мной поделилась  классным конкурсом "Машинки" ((идёт на Ура!!!). Всем огромное СПАСИБО!*
*Танечка "курица" может я не в ту темку написала, но я же здесь  "новичок",но очень хочется поблагодарить девочек!!!*

----------


## nina7400

Здравствуйте, всем!!!  :069: Хочу присоединиться к вам. У вас тут много премного интересного. Есть чему поучиться. очень хочется покреативить с Окрыленной.  :Laie 23:  Ириска! У тебя в голове генератор идей спрятан, наверное. Ночами он у тебя заряжается идеями креативными, позитивными. А днем ты их выдаешь все. У меня мысли даже за тобой не успевают . Спасибо Садковой за идею с газетами.  :Read: Уже успела поробовать на юбилее у подруги.

----------


## Курица

Нина, какой ты молодец-уже в курсе многих тем и знакома с настоящими креативщиками. 
Верю, что тебе понравится в нашем доме!
Милости просим! :Smile3:

----------


## nina7400

> Милости просим!


 спасибо за теплый прием Я пока активации ждала много успела посмотреть. Мне у вас очень понравилось

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Звучит так, как будто "я только прошлой ночью родилась"



Танюшка, так и есть! Она это очень скоро поймёт! :))

Обращение к новичкам:
 Уважаемые, дорогие, долгожданные наши новички! 
Смелые и стеснительные, опытные и начинающие, мужчины и женщины. 
Пожалуйста подписывайте свои имена, и фото делайте! Когда видишь имя и фото человека с которым общаешься, он становится тебе родным! 
Мамой клянусь!!!
Я здесь живу девять месяцев, и за это время стала наверно уже "ветераном" (Курочка подтвердит:)) нашего форума. За эти девять месяцев я успела побывать на двух Тамадеях, приобрести друзей не только на страницах нашего форума, но и в реале!
Как же классно, когда видишь человека на фото, а потом  смотришь в его глаза, видишь его улыбку, слышишь его голос! Это непередаваемое чувство....
Это конечно ИМХО, но я думаю, что я не одна такая... :)))
И, милости просим! :flower:

----------


## Darin

Здравствуйте! Хочу поделиться радостью: в субботу провела первую свадьбу. Удачно. Заказчики очень довольны, благодарили не один раз. Первые пару часов было очень страшно, немного заикалась, не получалось гостей расшевелить, а потом вошла во вкус, да и гости поактивнее стали, и все пошло хорошо. Вот только голос мой не выдержал - после свадьбы и детского праздника на следующий день сел, видно, я или неправильно разговариваю или просто не привыкла к таким нагрузкам.

----------


## Курица

*Darin*, [IMG]http://*********org/1677128.gif[/IMG]

А голосок просто не привык к такой серьезной работе!!! Пой! Проснись-и пой!!! Тренируй его. Всё требует тренировки, поверь!
И- к новым свершениям! Удачи тебе!

----------


## naduha82

В связи с переездом в новый офис, и рабочими заморочками - не была тут давно... перечитала все новенькое, порадовалась за девушек - дебютанток (сама была недавно таковой), впитала-записала-запомнила все интересности))))   начинается горячая пора, у меня вот уже начались заказы, сижу набрасываю планы для свадеб. Всем успехов,  хорошего настроения, активных заказчиков!!! :) спасибо что вы есть!!!!

----------


## Курица

*naduha82*, и тебе спасибо на добром слове,Цыплёночек!!!
назовись, имя-то наверное красивое,звучное...Надежда? Отгадала?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Вот только голос мой не выдержал - после свадьбы и детского праздника на следующий день сел, видно, я или неправильно разговариваю или


Ты дышешь НЕ правильно!Найди фониатора,он коротенько за 30 минут расскажит азы или позанимайся со специалистами.

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый всем день! Эти выходные прошли в работе. Первая свадьба прошла замечательно! "Маевка" в кафе 1 мая прошла не так хорошо по-моему мнению. Во-первых народ собрался только к 23.00 часам, а должен был к 21.00. Часть  запланированной  программы пришлось не проводить. Правда, об этом  знаю только я. Зрители были  все довольны и хозяева кафе тоже. Правда, на следующий  день заболела  ангиной. Теперь на больничном.
В очередной  раз хочу сказать форуму и всем  его жителям СПАСИБО за помощь и идеи.
У меня есть сценарный план  проведения "Маевки", кому будет  он  необходим обращайтесь,

----------


## Карнелия

> ...Зрители были  все довольны и хозяева кафе тоже...


И это самое главное! А ты, Танюша, обязательно выздоравливай!!!!!

----------


## Катуна

> Обращение к новичкам:
>  Уважаемые, дорогие, долгожданные наши новички! 
> Смелые и стеснительные, опытные и начинающие, мужчины и женщины. 
> Пожалуйста подписывайте свои имена, и фото делайте! Когда видишь имя и фото человека с которым общаешься, он становится тебе родным! 
> Мамой клянусь!!!
> Я здесь живу девять месяцев, и за это время стала наверно уже "ветераном" (Курочка подтвердит:)) нашего форума. За эти девять месяцев я успела побывать на двух Тамадеях, приобрести друзей не только на страницах нашего форума, но и в реале!
> Как же классно, когда видишь человека на фото, а потом  смотришь в его глаза, видишь его улыбку, слышишь его голос! Это непередаваемое чувство....
> Это конечно ИМХО, но я думаю, что я не одна такая... :)))


 Оксаночка, Солнце мое !!! Я подписываюсь под каждым твоим словам.... я уже об этом думала, а ты молодчина, написала , я думаю, от многих нас :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Друзья... давайте не будем прятаться за ширму.... если вы пришли на форум не только найти "изюм", но и Друзей - открывайтесь для общения.... ( :Grin: здесь вас ни кто не сглазит)

----------


## Натали -

Здравствуй, дорогие, меня зовут Наталья фото выставлю позже( еще не разобралась как)! Вот решилась написать. Долго и внимательно читала. Хочу сказать, что вы молодцы и спасибо вам большое за то,что есть такой  неповторимый форум который вселяет надежды, уверенность в себе, желания и стремления начать и не бояться. Ведь провести первое мероприятие да так, чтоб самому было не стыдно и все запомнили это трудно. Передо мной стоит сейчас вопрос о проведении первой свадьбы очень боюсь. Прошу вас помогите советом, что нужно и что не нужно делать. И как преодолеть страх. Хотя я знаю, что смогу.

----------


## o.istranina

Ребята ткните носом в сказку которую курочка выложила, нет времени искать, там где герои - я мачо, работа - да врет он и т.д. Очень нужна в субботу корпоратив зашиваюсь

----------


## Разгуляй

> Ребята ткните носом в сказку которую курочка выложила, нет времени искать, там где герои - я мачо, работа - да врет он и т.д.


Реплики: Мужчина: «Я мачо!»; Работа: «Да врет он!»; Голова: «И не такое видали!»;
Жена: «Где ты шлялся?»; Девушка: «Я твоя киска!»; Цветы: «Лучший подарок»; Друг семьи: «Все нормально, девочки!»
Подвыпивший МУЖЧИНА идет с РАБОТЫ. У него слегка кружится ГОЛОВА. В руках он несет ЦВЕТЫ для ЖЕНЫ. Вдруг он видит красивую ДЕВУШКУ. МУЖЧИНА отдает ЦВЕТЫ ДЕВУШКЕ. ДЕВУШКА идет с МУЖЧИНОЙ к нему домой. МУЖЧИНА говорит ЖЕНЕ, что он был на РАБОТЕ. Тут из спальни выходит ДРУГ СЕМЬИ. МУЖЧИНЕ это не нравится, и он бьет ДРУГА СЕМЬИ по ГОЛОВЕ. Разъяренная ЖЕНА бьет МУЖА ЦВЕТАМИ по ГОЛОВЕ, обнимает ДРУГА СЕМЬИ, целует его разбитую ГОЛОВУ и уходит из дома с ДРУГОМ СЕМЬИ. МУЖЧИНА остается с ДЕВУШКОЙ. Но он очень устал от РАБОТЫ и поэтому сразу засыпает, уронив ГОЛОВУ на ПОДУШКУ.
Наступило утро. Под кроватью валяются ЦВЕТЫ, у МУЖЧИНЫ жутко болит ГОЛОВА. Он пытается вспомнить, откуда взялась эта жуткая ДЕВУШКА. Он провожает ДЕВУШКУ до двери, бросает в мусорное ведро ЦВЕТЫ, подставляет ГОЛОВУ под холодную воду, собирается и идет на РАБОТУ.
Подушка орёт голосом Кашпировского: ВСЕМ СПАТЬ!
Ведро: НУ ВЫНЕСИТЕ ЖЕ МЕНЯ , В КОНЦЕ КОНЦОВ!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуй, дорогие, меня зовут Наталья фото выставлю позже( еще не разобралась как)!


Здравствуй,Наташа!
Пусть это будет твоей самой большой головной болью - КАК выставить фото))) :Aga: 



> Долго и внимательно читала.


Думаю, что не так уж долго...твой стаж геолога-меньше месяца-мне ОЧЕНЬ нравится! С одной стороны, ты, почитав, уже вникла в смысл (миссию) Форума. познакомилась (по тону и настрою постов) с его обитателями, и, наверняка, наметила СВОЙ путь по нашей общей дороге.
А помом взяла, да и "открыла личико". И это правильно! :Ok: 
Присоединяйся к разговорам-сначала в беседке, в Ин-Ку баторе, а потом и СИМ_СИМ тебе откроется! :Grin:

----------


## квочка

Не удержалась. ВСЕМ тамадеям огромный привет и низкий поклон...... :Yahoo: 
отдельный респект КАРНЕЛИИ из СЛАВСКА...
ПРИВЕТ землячка... :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

*квочка*, 
здравствуй,добрый человечек! Почему добрый, спросишь? Да знаю, видела, ГДЕ ты первый свой пост написала,дорогая!!! :Tender: 
Присеединяйся к нашему костру, вместе греться будем! И других согревать!
Как тебя звать-величать,родственница??? :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Как тебя звать-величать,родственница???


*квочка*, Ой, точно, родственница!  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> квочка, Ой, точно, родственница!


Курица _(голосом благовоспитанной девицы. придерживая левой рукой кринолин, а правой-веер)_:
- Ирина, познакомься, это моя...кузина из Кёниксберга!
- Квочка, познакомься-это моя подруга(самая-пресамая!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) из Мари-Эл!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Оче-че-чень приятно....  :Smile3:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Здравствуй, дорогие, меня зовут Наталья фото выставлю позже


Наш человек!!! :Yes4: 




> сейчас вопрос о проведении первой свадьбы очень боюсь


Не дрейфь, Наташ, прорвёмся!....  Пролистай темы "Прошу помощи" и "Собственные наработки", и ещё Иринка открыла замечательную тему "Креативим вместе", там столько подсказок. Тебе на 10 свадеб хватит!!!  :Ok: 
С Богом!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*VETER NAMERENJA*, 

Ирочка, каждый день перебираю в руках брелок-амулет, что ты мне подарила..... Греет не только ладони, но и душу. Каждый день! Спасибо тебе, Ветерок.....
 :Connie 40: 
Думаю до следующей Тамадеи, я его до дырок сотру :))).....
А ещё, у меня столько подарков от наших девчонок! 
На стене, на холодильнике, на полочке, на одежде пристёгнуто сверкающее сердце и сверкающий зайка, кружечка для чая (2), календарь, магниты, рамочка для фото, а ножки массировать после трудовой праздничной вахты (хорошая штучка), на дверце шкафа висит прощальное ожерелье из цветных ниток. А какая потрясающе вкусная колбаска была из Белорусии, а сальцо!!! А фата, а веночки, а маска карнавальная, шляпа, смайлы.....
Ого! Люблю вас всех, мои дорогие и любимые друзья!!! 

Для чего я всё это пишу? Да просто так! Соскучилась за вами... :034: 

Да! И ещё.... КУРОЧКЕ ХВАЛА!!!!!!...................

----------


## tayna-84

Добрый день всем, я тут новичок с правилами ознакомилась постараюсь их предерживаться.

----------


## Курица

> я тут новичок


Здравствуй,новичок Ангелина! Напиши имя в автоподписи, так общаться будет проще, "неномерованно" :Grin: 




> с правилами ознакомилась постараюсь их предерживаться.


Ух ты, какая правильная девушка к нам пришла! Сразу с правилами знакомится!!!
А вообще-то это правильно, и ты молодец.
Знакомься дальше!  :Tender:

----------


## tayna-84

*Курица*,  готово!
я еще немножко не ориентируюсь тут на форуме, буду понемногу обучаться...

----------


## Натали -

> Не дрейфь, Наташ, прорвёмся!.... Пролистай темы "Прошу помощи" и "Собственные наработки", и ещё Иринка открыла замечательную тему "Креативим вместе", там столько подсказок. Тебе на 10 свадеб хватит!!!
> С Богом!


Спасибо большое, Оксана Радуга за поддержку! Очень приятно когда пишут такие слова аж крылья вырастают хочется творить и творить. Я обязательно пролистаю указанные темы.

----------


## Курица

> приятно когда пишут такие слова аж крылья вырастают х


Нат...
так ведь- с кем поведёшься, от того и наберешься... :Grin:  Я - про КРЫЛЬЯ :Grin:  :Yes4:  С Днём Рождения, Цыплёночек!!! Крылышки береги. А то некоторые форумчанки говорят, что тут есть злые тёти :Vah: , которые их сразу обломают.
А ты не верь!!! И-если что-лётом-сюда!!! :Aga: 
Курица

[IMG]http://*********org/1733013.gif[/IMG]

----------


## квочка

СЕГОДНЯ утром прямо обалдела  сколько мне внимания....... :Tender: С П А С И Б О за ваши добрые слова, ваше время. Все на форуме талантливые люди,творческие, постараюсь внести что-нибудь интересное.СПАСИБО за помошь в работе...
Отдельная уважуха КУРОЧКЕ, она же лягушка-путешествинница, она же поэт-прозаик песенник, просто хороший человек :Yahoo: 
VETER NAMERENJA до ГЕРМАНИИ 700км. приезжай в гости ГУМБИНЕН :Meeting: ваша алиса

----------


## Славина

> Крылышки береги. А то некоторые форумчанки говорят, что тут есть злые тёти, которые их сразу обломают


А ещё у нас есть злые дяди, которые любят эти крылышки пощипать  :Grin: 

НО!




> ты не верь!!


На самом деле, мы хорошие  :Aga:

----------


## Курица

> КУРОЧКЕ, она же лягушка-путешествинница, она же поэт-прозаик песенник,


..забыла,Алис!!!-она же-моя,то есть квочкина, кузина!!!! :Tender: 
Доброе утро, родственница!
И счастливого плавания на волнах форума.

(И вопрос [IMG]http://*********org/1767700.gif[/IMG]              (я об Ире-Ветер)

 При чем тут Германия...Если Ира живёт в республике Мари-Эл...А до неё ты не посчитала ещё километраж!!! :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> При чем тут Германия...


Эх, ну вот ничего ты не поняла. Это мы с Алисой в Германию на экскурсию поедем.  :Yahoo:  Давай с нами!  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> ну вот ничего ты не поняла. Это мы с Алисой в Германию на экскурсию поедем


 Я ж только *за,* я ж



> КУРОЧКЕ, она же лягушка-путешествинница


Назовите время и маршрут...и форму одежды...и - скоко сала с собой брать? А то я без моего стратегического запаса в прагматичной Германии с ее тонконарезанным хлебушком -не выживу!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Катуна

> Назовите время и маршрут...и форму одежды...и - скоко сала с собой брать?


 :040:  Ой , нэ можу.... Танюша, тилько  зимой , тилько зимой.....

----------


## квочка

ДЕВЧОНКИ ВЫ СУПЕР,у вас такая классная реакция .....сразу настроение поднялось :Vah: ,.... а то сижу сегодня на работе занимаюсь., а на душе неприятно.Ты показал свои наработки, кто-то не воспринял, а у тебя всё проходит на ура.И теперь неуверен кому это надо  :Meeting: 
 Я вас люблю :Tender:   Слушайте я тормоз подумала ЧТО ИРИНКА /ВЕТЕР НАМЕРЕНИЯ/ живёт в германии.......
да .......КСТАТИ САЛО НАДО БРАТЬ ВО ФРАНЦИЮ. ОНИ ТАМ ВООЩЕ ЕДЯТ ТОПИНАМБУР , МОРКОВКУ.сельдерей.В Германии классно, :Pivo: но в гостях  :Ok: 



хочу как у вас внизу что бы было....
ЕЙ ЖИТЬ БЫ ХОТЕЛОСЬ ИНАЧЕ НОСИТЬ ДРАГОЦЕННЫЙ НАРЯД,А КОНИ ВСЁ СКАЧУТ И СКАЧУТ ,А ИЗБЫ ГОРЯТ И ГОРЯТ.........

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> хочу как у вас внизу что бы было....


Зайди в кабинет. Там функция: Редактировать подпись. Заходи, пиши что хочешь! Имя не забудь подписать, ага? А то, язык не поворачивается, такую очаровательную девушку квочкой называть :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> хочу как у вас внизу что бы было....
> ЕЙ ЖИТЬ БЫ ХОТЕЛОСЬ ИНАЧЕ НОСИТЬ ДРАГОЦЕННЫЙ НАРЯД,А КОНИ ВСЁ СКАЧУТ И СКАЧУТ ,А ИЗБЫ ГОРЯТ И ГОРЯТ.........





> Зайди в кабинет. Там функция: Редактировать подпись. Заходи, пиши что хочешь!


Вот представляешь,Алис, я без Оксаниного перевода и не поняла, что скрывается за твоей последнейй в том посте записью :Yes4: 
 :Taunt:  А оказывается, ты вопрос задала...
Оксаночка, лапочка, ты уж почаще сюда заглядывай, цыпляток моих поглядывай да похваливай...
А то - видишь - "Мартышка к старости слаба глазами стала"...

[IMG]http://*********org/1727680.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натали -

[quote="Курица;4050105"]Спасибо!  


Долго и внимательно читала.Думаю, что не так уж долго...твой стаж геолога-меньше месяца-мне ОЧЕНЬ нравится! С одной стороны, ты, почитав, уже вникла в смысл (миссию) Форума. познакомилась (по тону и настрою постов) с его обитателями, и, наверняка, наметила СВОЙ путь по нашей общей дороге.
А помом взяла, да и "открыла личико". И это правильно!
Присоединяйся к разговорам-сначала в беседке, в Ин-Ку баторе, а потом и СИМ_СИМ тебе[/quote
Спасибо. Приятно очень .Буду стараться поддерживать беседы. Да, направление выбрано, только вот осталось правильно и профессионально шагать по этой самой дороге. И учиться у вашего опыта. Который бесценен...

----------


## Натали -

> Нат...
> так ведь- с кем поведёшься, от того и наберешься... Я - про КРЫЛЬЯ С Днём Рождения, Цыплёночек!!! Крылышки береги. А то некоторые форумчанки говорят, что тут есть злые тёти, которые их сразу обломают.
> А ты не верь!!! И-если что-лётом-сюда!!!
> Курица


Спасибо....Нет, пока злых теток я не увидела.Вы все очень замечательные и отзывчивые!!!! Восхищаюсь вашему профессионализму!

----------


## квочка

С женским праздником ВАС ДЕВОЧКИ  /ЖЕН-мироносец/..... ЖЕЛАЮ ЧТОБ ВЫ ВСЕ БЫЛИ ЗДОРОВЫ И ЧТОБЫ НАД ВАМИ 
СИЯЛО СОЛНЦЕ ЯРЧЕ ЧЕМ НА МАДАГАСКАРЕ, ЧТОБ до ста лет жили, чтоб горя не знали и чтобы ваши дети ВАС радовали............С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ ДНЁМ ПОБЕДЫ.....[RUTUBE]

----------


## Курица

Всех обитателей темки и просто заглянувших - с великим Праздником Победы!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/1707120.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Сергей Новиков

> *Сергей Новиков*, 
> и Вам-здравствуйте!!!
> 
> Вопрос можно?В контексте того, что мы вас ждали?
> 
>  Ваши книги -до форума- были первой скорой помощью и наиприятнейшим чтивом!
> А про притчу -тоже не знаю. 
> Расскажите, а?


Здравствуйте! Виноват, долго отсутствовал - и потому беспардонно не отвечал на вопросы... Притча, скорее всего, имелась ввиду "Слепил из глины человека бог..." - опубликована была еще году в 2001 в книге "День рождения" издательства АСТ-Пресс. НО - обязан сказать - сюжет не мой. Я его где-то когда-то от кого-то слышал - и всего лишь зарифмовал (в качестве поздравления на свадьбу брату)... Вот в таком виде по стране и разошлось! Теперь бы познакомиться с автором сюжета! Может знаете?

----------


## Курица

> Притча, скорее всего, имелась ввиду "Слепил из глины человека бог..." - опубликована была еще году в 2001


 :Ok: 



> Вот в таком виде по стране и разошлось! Теперь бы познакомиться с автором сюжета! Может знаете?


К сожалениююю :No2: 
На это есть один у нас ответ! Про то. что автор-...дядюшка Инет! :Derisive:

----------


## Ильич

> А ещё у нас есть злые дяди, которые любят эти крылышки пощипать


И зовут их Гадский Папа :Taunt:

----------


## Estell

Здравствуйте, очень рада, что нашла ваш форум) Меня зовут Надежда, профессиональным проведением праздников занимаюсь не так уж давно - всего 2 года, до этого были исключительно домашние праздники для знакомых и друзей. Сайт ваш нашла случайно, в этом году заказали у нас выпускной в 9х классах - зашла пополнить багаж знаний, да и минусовочки интересные посмотреть, так-как образование у меня музыкальное.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, очень рада, что нашла ваш форум) Меня зовут Надежда


Здравствуй,Надежда. рада, что в такой День-День Победы, ты победила  наконец свою "скромность" ( :Derisive: смотрю на дату регистрации)  и вышла к людям! :Ok: 



> образование у меня музыкальное.


"За столом никто у нас не лишний, по заслугам каждый награжден"  :Yes4: (из песни времен ВОВ)



> заказали у нас выпускной в 9х классах - зашла пополнить багаж знаний, да и минусовочки интересные посмотреть


Ну, значит, надо писать, общаясь, т.к. вход в темки про ВЫПУСКНЫЕ - через месяц на Форуме и 30 результативных сообщений.
Ъотя в Собственных наработках, возможно, что-то и отыщется. Это тут: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9

----------


## Estell

> Здравствуй,Надежда. рада, что в такой День-День Победы, ты победила  наконец свою "скромность" (смотрю на дату регистрации)  и вышла к людям!


Честно говоря, я совсем забыла, что тут регистрировалась((((Но, лучше поздно, чем никогда! И вот, я с вами)




> Ну, значит, надо писать, общаясь, т.к. вход в темки про ВЫПУСКНЫЕ - через месяц на Форуме и 30 результативных сообщений.
> Ъотя в Собственных наработках, возможно, что-то и отыщется. Это тут: 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9


 Спасибо большое, пошла читать))))

----------


## Вероника Кузьменко

*Курица*, 
Татьяна, здравствуйте. Это Вероника с Лабытнаног. Если позволишь, я снова к тебе с большой просьбой. На этот раз  у меня выпускной вечер в своей ДШИ, у меня в этом году 28 выпускников ( по сольфеджио, муз.лит) и как всегда, я уже по традиции провожу выпускной вечер. Каждый год нахожу что то новое в интернете, стараюсь провести  хорошо и торжественную часть и  потом уже позже- развлекательную. Дети и слова красивые говорят, и поют, и сценки ставят смешные и интересные. В этом году хочу закончить выпускной  вечер  общей, любимой всеми , песней "Как здорово". Татьяна, ты помнишь, как ты переделывала слова  на мотив этой песни, когда мы всем коллективом  пели ее для нашей сотрудницы - Ирины Погодиной, которая уезжала с севера.  Если можешь, переделай  песню на этот же мотив, только для детей выпускников.
Вот информация, которую можно использовать в песне.
Выпускники фортепианного, струнно-смычкового, народного, духового и хореографического отделений. Поконкретнее - играют на фортепиано, скрипке, виолончели, баяке, аккордеоне, гитаре, трубе, саксофоне, кларнете, много поющих детей, которые выступали в разных конкурсах. Дети учились  по 5, 7 и 8 лет ( 5 лет учатся хореографы, народники и духовики), 7-8 пианисты и скрипачи,  8 лет - это те, которые пришли в школу совсем маленькими и  их приняли в подготовительный класс. А сейчас все они  взрослые, красивые, яркие,- настоящие музыканты, певцы, танцоры. Успешно сдали  выпускные экзамены. Обещают, что пронесут свою любовь к искусству через всю жизнь, благодарны учителям и родителям за то, что их привели сюда учиться.
Ну вот приблизительно такое содержание.
Если сможешь, помоги, пожалуйста, Татьяна. С уважением, Вероника

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

Хочу задать вопрос- почему для меня стал закрытым раздел Фото с праздников? или отчеты? Я размещала в нем свои материалы.Теперь даже не могу войти.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Теперь даже не могу войти.


Танюш, обратись к админу. Возможно произошёл сбой. Такое бывает :))....

----------


## Карнелия

Уважаеме старожилы форума, подскажите, пожалуйста, в какой теме можно выложить фото свадебных подушечек для колец, подвязок и т.д. изготовленных собственными ручками, пока я ещё новичок? Хочется поделиться и поискать вдохновения у других форумчан))) Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## меледин

Девочки, милые!!!наконец-то я с вами...не все понимаю, но стараюсь..Меня зовут Сергей Меледин, я артист оригинального жанра...Хочу в ваш дом и надеюсь быть полезным...
Не получается установить аватор, что делать..

----------


## optimistka17

Сережа! А что же только к девочкам обращаешься? Мальчики могут обидеться :Grin:  Их хоть и немного, но все же у нас имеются.
 А если серьезно, то я помогу поставить аватар(для этого просто надо уменьшить размеры фотографии)
 А Сережу Меледина многие на Фотографиях видели. Он Работает как ведущий в паре с Наташей( ник ТАМАТА). Он мой земляк.(Днепропетровск) А еще работает как артист оригинального жанра в разных образах.
Профессиональные костюмы Профессиональное исполнение. Это все о нем... :Ok: 
а у меня на празднике , в моем костюме Дед Мороз- Серегей Меледин

----------


## меледин

Людмила Николаевна СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ДОБРОЕ КРАСИВОЕ И ДУШЕВНОЕ представление!!!!!!!!!!!Я мучаюсь страшно с этим компом но ВСЕ-ТАКИ НАДО ЭТО Делать!!!И знакомиться с колегами по любимой работе и самое главное стараться делиться опытом!!!!и как всегда учиться !!!!!

----------


## Курица

> в какой теме можно выложить фото свадебных подушечек для колец, подвязок и т.д. изготовленных собственными ручками, пока я ещё новичок?


Я думаю, тебе прямым ходом - к Ноте(Наташе)-это сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...0%E8%EC/page26 

если вдруг входа туда ПОКА нет :Meeting: , пиши Ноте в личку, это так http://forum.in-ku.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=10 
и объясняй, чего бы ты хотела.
Удачи!!! :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*РУБЕЖАНКА*,
Танечка, по просьбе  пользователей, которые именно в этом разделе выкладывают более личную информацию, в этот раздел стало сложнее попасть, а именно только после 100 дней на форуме и 100 сообщений. Я понимаю, что это не очень приятно для вас, тех, пришел совсем недавно и активно стал общаться здесь. Но ты должна понять и тех, кто выкладывает там свои отчеты. Но в каждом правиле есть исключения, это зависит от активности пользователя. Так что, может и не придется ждать 3 месяца.

----------


## квочка

[QUOTE=Mazaykina;4056177]*РУБЕЖАНКА*,
Танечка, по просьбе  пользователей, которые именно в этом разделе выкладывают более личную информацию, в этот раздел стало сложнее попасть, а именно только после 100 дней на форуме и 100 сообщений.

УВ. МАРИНА, СПАСИБО ЗА РАЗЬЯСНЕНИЕ. ВОПРОС, ПОЧЕМУ ЗАКРЫТА МАСТЕРСКАЯ ПИГМАЛИОНА? СПАСИБО.

----------


## квочка

ДОРОГАЯ ТАТЬЯНА /КУРИЦА/,  НАРОД ПРОСИТ СОЧИНИТЬ КРИЧАЛКУ НА ВЫПУСК-2011! СПАСИБО. :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> НАРОД ПРОСИТ СОЧИНИТЬ КРИЧАЛКУ НА ВЫПУСК-2011!


Алиса, пусть народ напишет, ЧТО именно он хочет зарифмовать в этой кричалке (ну, ключевую фразу,ЧТО кричать, и "скоко вешать в граммах"-т.е. сколько куплетов должно быть, а также какие -то местные опознавательные знаки-местность, А или Б и т.п.)...
И мы с Музой попробуем!

----------


## меледин

Дорогие коллеги подскажите как выставить свои фото работ??

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*меледин*, загружай фото http://www.radikal.ru/ потом копируй вторую ссылку

----------


## Курица

> в какой теме можно выложить фото свадебных подушечек для колец, подвязок и т.д. изготовленных собственными ручками, пока я ещё новичок?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E4%E5%EB%E8%E5. 
Вот, у нас есть, как оказалось, специализированная темка...

----------


## ооо1976

Привет всем!

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем!


Привет и вам, 
*ооо1976*! :Vah:  Красивый ник. Информативный! :Aga:  :Grin:

----------


## Карнелия

> пиши Ноте в личку





> Удачи!!!



Спасибо за совет!))) Обязательно воспользуюсь  :Smile3:

----------


## Подружка-супер

Доброго времени суток! Вчера наткнулась случайно на этот сайт, сразу зарегистрировалась. Теперь не могу оторваться, столько тут интересного!!! Я совсем не профессиональная ведущая, но мне очень нравится проводить  веселые праздники, ко всем семейным и дружеским мероприятиям готовлясь заранее, подбираю поздравления, подходящие к конкретному человеку, ищу песни-переделки, что-то переделываю сама и т.д. Все родные и друзья каждый раз  ждут чего-то новенького. Надеюсь меня здесь поймут и поддержат. Спасибо создателям этого замечательного форума!

----------


## Курица

> Надеюсь меня здесь поймут и поддержат


*Подружка-супер*, конечно, это так!




> Теперь не могу оторваться, столько тут интересного!!!


читай и пиши. И сразу будет ясно- НАША ты, или так, просто- "мимо гуляла" :Yes4:

----------


## квочка

[QUOTE=Курица;4056320]Алиса, пусть народ напишет, ЧТО именно он хочет зарифмовать в этой кричалке (ну, ключевую фразу,ЧТО кричать, и "скоко вешать в граммах"
ПОСЛАЛА ПИСЬМО. СПАСИБО

----------


## para_fraz

Добрый день! Столько тем,и столько закрыто..а так интересно,что в мире происходит! особенно когда дома с ребенком сидишь)) К сожалению,не все страницы прочитала-их много,а времени мало,но здесь супер команда,представляю,что бывает на реалах))) 
А что в этой теме вообще обсуждается?

----------


## Курица

> А что в этой теме вообще обсуждается?


Здесь люди знакомятся, чуть-чуть о себе говорят, завязывают отношения, и уже в компании (ведь "Вместе весело шагать" и по просторам Форума!!!) идут дальше.  :Aga: 
И в этой теме обсуждается ...всё! :Yes4: , что волнует НОВИЧКА на форуме.

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Очень рада всех приветствовать!!!!!!Рада, что есть такой прекрассный форум!!!!!Я в професии только второй год!!!!До этого работала в Центре Творчества...вела городские и республиканские мероприятия! И вот выйдя в декрет...просидев год дома, я поняла, что больше так не могу!!!!И вот потихоньку, но очень целенаправлено я стала заниматься любимым делом!!!!Очень рада такой большой и дружной компании своих саратников!!!!

----------


## Курица

*Cvetok-030303*, 
присоединяйся к нашему "общежитию".



> вела городские и республиканские мероприятия! И вот выйдя в декрет...просидев год дома, я поняла, что больше так не могу!!!


Откуда ты территориально?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Очень рада всех приветствовать!!


А как мы рады!!!Заходи, знакомиться будем, как зовут. Света? Надо Имячко написать, откуда и фото тоже не помешает. Как это сделать есть в теме Часто задаваемые вопросы...А вообще то НАШ человек! Я когда в декрете сидела, то же дипресняк начался, без самовыражения, деток в школе набрала, занималась с ними 2 раза в неделю по  часу, а потом в д/саду концерт поставили...

----------


## para_fraz

> Здесь люди знакомятся, чуть-чуть о себе говорят, завязывают отношения, и уже в компании (ведь "Вместе весело шагать" и по просторам Форума!!!) идут дальше. 
> И в этой теме обсуждается ...всё!, что волнует НОВИЧКА на форуме.


постараемся к вам влиться!!

----------


## КИСА 12

Всем привет!!!Меня зовут Евгения.Мне знакомая порекомендовала этот сайт,я быстренько зарегистрировалась, и  просто обалдела,сколько здесь интересной информации.Я работаю ведущей всего 5 лет.Спасибо огромное создателям этого сайта.Я конечно не совсем еще здесь адаптировалась,но все в переди.

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Евгения


Очень приятно!!!



> я быстренько зарегистрировалась, и  просто обалдела


да Вы что? Такая реакция???? Быстренько выходите из состояния "обалделости" и знакомьтесь с обитателями этого Дома,Женя!



> работаю ведущей всего 5 лет


ВСЕГОООООООООООО???? А некоторые тут пишут, что работают УЖЕ три года....Вот что значит, смотря с какой стороны бинокля глянуть :Grin: 



> Я конечно не совсем еще здесь адаптировалась,но все в переди.


Конечно.
Первое, что надо сделать, поставить аву и подписать своё имя в автоподписи. 
Ждем фото.Только, просьба, 
*КИСА 12*,  не ТИПА такое :Nono:  :Grin: 
[IMG]http://*********org/1791251.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Комик

> Только, просьба, 
> КИСА 12, не ТИПА такое


Татьяна, класс :Ok:  
На моего шкодливого кошака, чес слово похож :Grin:

----------


## ulybka

Привет всем творческим личностям на таком интересном форуме. Меня зовут Милана, я не работаю офиниально, просто провожу праздники у себя в районе этим и зарабатываю на жизнь! 
Совершенно случайно нашла ваш форум, я даже не имела представление, что вообще есть возможность общаться и делиться идеями. Я новичок в проведениях всяких мероприятий, но надеюсь что вы мне поможете развиваться в нужном направлении и буду рада, если мои наработки кому-нибудь тоже будут полезны.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Привет всем новичкам! Молодцы. кто имя своё назвал!!! А теперь поставьте его а автоподписи, и фоточку закиньте.  
*Cvetok-030303*, 
*para_fraz*, Саша и Леночка
*КИСА 12*,  Женечка
*ulybka*,  Милана (какое имя красивое, настоящее?)

Хлеб да соль, милости просим!!!

----------


## Яна Аузинь

Здравствуйте.Меня зовут Яна.По образованию-педагог,работаю в школе искусств.Организацией и проведением праздников занимаюсь 12 лет.До сегодняшнего дня варилась в собственной кастрюльке,но, чую-бульон уже не так наварист.О вас узнала от знакомой ведущей ,и вот  я здесь.Готова,как губка,впитывать информацию и делиться собственным опытом.С уважением,я

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте.Меня зовут Яна


Здравствуйте,Яна. рискну предположить, что вы из Прибалтики(если ник-имя и фамилия) и что в школе по русскому языку у вас была пятёрка(все запятые на месте, орф.ошибок нет, стиль речи -замечательный,метафоричный) :Yes4:  И это ОЧЕНЬ радует - таким собеседникам мы несказанно рады!!!



> О вас узнала от знакомой ведущей


Очень любопытно, как зовут вашу знакомую ведущую, её ник-не БОНАТА ли?
Жду ответа,а также фото на месте аватарки, с уважением, Курочка

----------


## Ильич

> Девочки, милые!!!наконец-то я с вами...не все понимаю, но стараюсь..Меня зовут Сергей Меледин, я артист оригинального жанра...Хочу в ваш дом и надеюсь быть полезным...


ООО!!!! МУЖИК!!!! ПРИВЕТ!!!! Оригинальный, давай давай, вливайся!

----------


## Яна Аузинь

Для Курочки.Всё верно.Родом из Прибалтики,много родни там,а сама живу на Урале.У знакомой ник "Цветочек".Фото обязательно выложу на днях.Спасибо за тёплый приём.Отправляюсь любопытствовать и делиться.

----------


## Курица

> Для Курочки.Всё верно.Родом из Прибалтики


 :Yahoo:  уррра!!! угадала!!!



> У знакомой ник "Цветочек"


Тоже встречали такую даму на просторах Форума. :Yes4: 



> Фото обязательно выложу на днях


Отсчёт времени пошёл!!! :Grin: 



> Отправляюсь любопытствовать и делиться.


давайте,Яна,  за знакомство на брудершафт, и -на ТЫ...
[IMG]http://*********org/1808520.gif[/IMG] 
Поделишься потом, в каких темках побывала и что(кто) запомнился, хорошо?

----------


## Яна Аузинь

Сразу заглянула в тему "Конкурсы для ночных клубов".Поностальгировать захотелось,5 лет отработала ведущей в клубе,и сейчас мой Dj на праздниках одновременно и арт-директор модного ночного клуба у нас в городе.Отсюда такой интерес.Потом почитала анекдоты у Ильича,чтобы немного освоиться,посмаковала притчи и отправилась в "Багаж для тамады",потому что "скажи мне,что ты берёшь с собой,и я скажу тебе,кто ты".Сейчас ещё раз загляну туда и пойду в тему "выпускные".Потом планирую осесть в "Свадьбах и юбилеях".Встретимся в "Багаже".

----------


## Катуна

> Для Курочки.Всё верно.Родом из Прибалтики,много родни там,а сама живу на Урале


 Яночка, а по конкретней, если, конечно, это не военная тайна....У нас здесь Уральских, целая команда, вливайся...

----------


## Яна Аузинь

Никакой тайны.Мой город называется Каменск-Уральский,это 110 км от Екатеринбурга.Рада знакомству

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Доброго времени суток. Я на форуме новичок, но не новичок в тамадействе. Коротко о себе: г.Горловка, Украина. 10 лет проработала на свадьбах в качестве тамады, вокалистки и распорядителя, затем ушла на 5 лет в декрет (мама троих детей). Сейчас после длительного перерыва приняла решения вернуться в любимую стихию, но на новый уровень. Имею намерение открыть Центр организации торжеств. Предполагаю, что за 5 лет многое изменилось и прошу вашей помощи. Помогите влиться обратно: какие сейчас тенденции и стиль проведения свадеб, чего чаще хотят заказчики, в целом что нового. От себя, если кому-то пригодится наработки пятилетней давности, поделюсь. А еще я коуч раскрытия внутреннего потенциала и если вам нужен "прорыв"- обращайтесь, с удовольствием чем могу помогу.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Доброго времени суток


И тебе тёзка доброго ночера!



> в качестве тамады, вокалистки и распорядителя, затем ушла на 5 лет в декрет (мама троих детей).


Ну вы молодцы за пятилетку троих!!!



> Помогите влиться обратно:


Если ты тамада, то это пожизненно, а изменения кой какие есть, но ты быстро освоишься, люди стали гулять культурнее, правда и ответственности чуть больше, но ты всё сама поймёшь! Разница между праздниками 80-х и 2011 колоссальная, но ты всего 5 лет занималась важным делом...так что наверное многие наработки 2006 года можно использовать + кричалки, застольные конкурсы в почёте у гостей, больше разговоров...сейчас это называется модным словом "креатив"



> если кому-то пригодится наработки пятилетней давности, поделюсь.


Если наработки твои иди делись в соответствующую тему :Yes4: ,но если это не твоё мучительное творчество, лучше не надо(здесь очень любят узюм делить)



> А еще я коуч раскрытия внутреннего потенциала и если вам нужен "прорыв"- обращайтесь, с удовольствием чем могу помогу.


Не знаю, что такое *коуч?*Наверное опять какое то новое слово? а прорыв, тем более внутренний нам не помешает :Yahoo:

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Наработки сразу скажу не мои. У меня кум видео съемщик так что работу многих ведущих нашего города я смотрела в записи. Не заклюйте сильно если так нельзя окажется вдруг. Но начинать с чего-то нужно было + книги про свадьбы + интернет. Так что по меркам 2006г в моем сценарии весь изюм. Совесть не мучит по одной причине, я работаю с душой и не выдаю материалы за свои. А насчет свое сочинить, увы мозги не под то заточены. Про коучинг. Коуч - сродни психологу, но с огромной разницей. Психолог работает чаще всего с травмами прошлого и клиент воспринимается, как ущербный, которому помощь специализированная нужна. Коуч работает только с настоящим и будущим и относится к клиенту как к гению, в котором уже есть все необходимые знания и ресурсы. Задача коуча - СТАТЬ КЛЮЧИКОМ и с помощью специальных вопросов и техник ОТКРЫТЬ ДОСТУП К ВНУТРЕННИМ ЗНАНИЯМ и РАСКРЫТЬ ПОТЕНЦИАЛ ЧЕЛОВЕКА. Ну, это простым текстом без заумных формулировок. Так что если надо обращайтесь помогу.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Будьте добры, объясните пожалуйста. Я начала читать раздел - собственные наработки новичков. И там говорят, что невозможно зайти во многие разделы. Правильно ли я поняла, если у меня авторских идей и наработок нет, то и делать мне здесь нечего, так? А что тогда делать? Куда можно обратится за помощью, если собственная голова не рождает гениальных идей? Правда мне ближе подход другой - Дорогие форумчане, что я могу сделать для вас и чем быть полезной, что бы получить вашу помощь? Очень хочется вернуться к свадьбам не со старым сценарием, а реально обновить его. И вообще понять чего хотят нынешние молодожены т.к у нас в городе никто тематических свадеб не ведет, а классика....порядком поднадоела. Чего-то свежего хочется. Поделитесь опытом, плиз. У меня созрело предложение! На данный момент, я отлично разбираюсь в коучинге.  Согласна провести для вас коуч сессию на интересующий вас запрос, а вы поделитесь личным опытом насколько посчитаете нужным. Получится честный взаимообмен. Дайте знать кому интересно мое предложение.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Правильно ли я поняла, если у меня авторских идей и наработок нет, то и делать мне здесь нечего, так?


Забыла совсем...не паникуй!Нужно написать 30 сообщений(информационных!) и тебе откроются практически все темы....писать можно там,где открывается и там где есть что сказать,а по поводу 



> На данный момент, я отлично разбираюсь в коучинге.  Согласна провести для вас коуч сессию на интересующий вас запрос, а вы поделитесь личным опытом насколько посчитаете нужным. Получится честный взаимообмен. Дайте знать кому интересно мое предложение.


Попробуй создать соответствующую тему и нам просвящение и тебе информативные сообщения!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Татьяна 55, коуч сессии проводятся в скайпе, это беседа. Коуч задает продвигающие вопросы по запросу, а человек отвечая открывает свои глубинные знания. Так что тему не вижу смысла создавать, да и коучинг это не организация праздников. Боюсь буду не в тему форума. Это мое личное предложение обмена того в чем я сильна, на то в чем преуспели другие.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Доброго времени суток. Я на форуме новичок, но не новичок в тамадействе. Коротко о себе: г.Горловка, Украина.


 Танюша!  Я рада землячке! Жила я в Донецке , а теперь мое место жительства - ФОРУМ!!!! Скажу сразу ,что зайдя сюда выйти практически невозможно... да и не нужно уходить.. Очень замечательный, талантливый, заботливый, умный, душевный здесь народ!  Всегда приходят на помощь... А главное - общение.... Таня! Тебе здесь понравиться!!! :br:

----------


## Курица

*tatianashiryaeva*, и Вам-здравствуйте.Очень приятно общаться с человеком не только творческим



> не новичок в тамадействе





> 10 лет проработала на свадьбах в качестве тамады, вокалистки и распорядителя


но и мамой...
И целеустремлённым человеком, знающим, чего он хочет в этой Жизни.
Здорово, что вы оказались на нашем сайте,думаю, вы знаете, что ничего случайного нет.



> прошу вашей помощи


Помощь тут Вы точно найдете, как точно и то, что найдете тут единомышленников, людей, о который можно сказать "мы с тобой одной крови-ты и я"(помните Маугли? :Smile3: )



> Правильно ли я поняла, если у меня авторских идей и наработок нет, то и делать мне здесь нечего, так?


Нет, это глубокое заблуждение.
Понимаете,Татьяна, у нас появился такой "внутренний" термин - геологи...так называют людей, которые, сидя в засаде (т.е. не открывая своего имени,города,рода занятий),зарегистрировавшись на форуме и не написав ни одного поста. просто копируют готовое для того, чтобы использовать в своих работах...естественно, адаптируя под себя, но...только беря, не давая ничего взамен.Они приходят на Форум за рыбой.А не за удочкой, понимаете?
Вот против этого беззастенчивого "выпылесошивания "(хм, как Вам моё словотворчество? :Grin: ) Форума и введена квота своего рода-*вход* в темы некоторые, где люди делятся своими наработками, "в муках рожденными", фотоотчетами, словесными отчетами-описаниями того, как и что они проводят, что проходит на "ура" (т.е. как раз дают в руки креативную удочку)-только после месяца на Форуме и 30 результативных (ну, не типа "Привет, здорово, мне понравилось! Круто! А дайте мкзычку!?") сообщений.
надеюсь, теперь Вам стало понятнее то, что уже постом выше попыталась сказать Вам тёзка-ТАТЬЯНА55.

А что касается коучинга или того, что 



> коучинг это не организация праздников


...думаю, ЭТО многим бы пригодилось-тем более что подавляющее большинство народа имеют Скайп и активно по нему общаются.




> Боюсь буду не в тему форума


Не бойтесь. Почему Вы считаете, что ведущие праздников мыслят лишь узконаправленно на тему их ведения?
Или -Вы думаете - как писал Козьма Прутков,"специалист подобен флюсу-всегда односторонний"? :Smile3: 

НАПИСАЛА "многа букаф", но...мне кажется, Вы-наш человек, и придётесь ко двору.  Пообщайтесь пока в Ин-Ку баторе и открытых темках.
Полюбите Форум.
И Форум ответит вам тем же! (ИМХО)

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Спасибо, Татьяна. Я правда очень рада, что вы меня понимаете. Я действительно живу по закону - что бы что-то получить, нужно сначала что-то отдать. У меня лично, нет претензий по поводу закрытых разделов. Я растерялась от того что собственного ничего нет из материалов, все взятое от Горловских ведущих. Но если как коуча мой вклад в продвижение и в прорывы других людей сгодится - я счастлива! Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне лучше назвать тему и где и как ее создать? А самый главный вопрос о чем в ней писать. Смотрите: человек формирует свой запрос - чего он хочет. Ну это можно прописать. А дальше? Безусловно я могу прописать нужный вопрос и может кто-то прочитав его - найдет ответ для себя. Но качественно решить запрос получится только в приватной беседе. Получится тема в которой публикуют запросы и оставляют отзывы о прошедших коуч сессиях. Насколько она будет полезной для простых читателей? Не будет ли это флудом. Дайте идею, плиз. Я открыта на 100% и готова быть полезной. Поделитесь как Вы видете мой вклад?

Насчет выпылесошивания, хорошо сказано. Любители халявы никогда не живут в достатке, это факт. Хотя о себе скажу, я никогда не думаю - а вдруг ко-то там узнает мой метод рекрутирования например(я еще в Орифлейм в звании Директора). Есть закон энергии во вселенной: чем больше отдаешь, тем больше приходит. Выходит что бы получить новое, нужно как бы освободить сначала место от старого. И самое интересное - никто не знает откуда придет! Я могу отдать одному человеку, а придет мне совсем из другого источника. Просто свято место пусто не бывает. Как только мы начинаем отдавать энергию, природа тут же наполняет нас новой. Не примите за поучения, ни в коем разе. Просто делюсь тем что работает в моей жизни.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Таня! Тебе здесь понравиться!!!


Благодарю за радушный прием! Мне уже нравится! Еще толком нигде не ходила, но атмосфера и энергия очень чувствуется! Я рада, что попала на ваш сайт!!!

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо, Татьяна. Я правда очень рада, что вы меня понимаете.


 :Ok:  :Ok: 



> Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне лучше назвать тему


коротко,хлёстко,"зазывающе..."



> где


предлагаю Ин-Ку батор или Тамадейскую Беседку




> как ее создать?


вверху,над названиями тем слева вверху есть клавиша Создать тему+
Жмёте на неё и записываете название. Просто, как дважды два. А вот уже дальше, в 1-ом посте, пишете (ИМХО), 
1.что такое 



> коуч


2.алгоритм общения с людьми в темке:



> человек формирует свой запрос - чего он хочет. Ну это можно прописать. А дальше? Безусловно я могу прописать нужный вопрос и может кто-то прочитав его - найдет ответ для себя. Но качественно решить запрос получится только в приватной беседе.


3.даёте адрес скайпа и назначаете время общения (с учетом на то, в каком час. поясе живет человек)
4.



> оставляют отзывы о прошедших коуч сессиях.


Стоит начать, и только тогда мы сможем узнать,




> Насколько она будет полезной для простых читателей


Ведь понять, вкусна ли конфета, можно только после того, как её развернешь и попробуешь...

И еще-именно такое определение коучинга мне нравится:
Коучинг — это *система* реализации совместного социального, личностного и творческого потенциала участников процесса развития с целью получения максимально возможного эффективного результата.
Если Вы нас этому попробуете научить, думаю, Вы на форуме найдёте свою нишу скоро.
судя по достижениям в Орифлейме(я о Директорстве)-Вам это удастся.
Дерзайте,тёзка!!! :Ok:

----------


## Аленький Цветочек

Приветствую всех :) наконец-то я с вами :) посоветовала сайт знакомая. очень рада что у меня все получилось и я здесь :) очень радует то, что все наполнено позитивом:) буду разбираться, знакомиться и потихоньку вливаться :) всем желаю отличного настроения:)

----------


## ulybka

Оксана, да Милана это моё настоящее имя, меня так мама назвала, у нее есть подруга Милана  они вместе в садик ходили, и жили напротив дома стояли, а потом в 10 лет, их семья уехала в германию и когда я родилась мама меня назвала в ее честь, они до сих пор общаются, дружат только вот они уже лет 40 не виделись. А мне самой тоже нравится моё имя, все говорят оно необычное, приятно не скрою  :Blush2: 
А хлеб с солью у вас вкусныый :Smile3:

----------


## raduga2173

Всем здравствуйте!  Понадобилось 2 дня, чтобы дочитать всю тему.  О сайте знаю давно (т.к. зарегистрировалась года 3 назад). В силу сложившихся жизненных обстоятельств не заходила к Вам, около 2 лет.  Теперь зашла и долго не решалась вступить в контакт с такими прекрасными людьми. Мне еще далеко, до того времени, чтобы назвать себя ведущей. Я так - маленькая заводилка, на маленьких праздниках. Очень хочу быть принятой в Ваш дружный коллектив.
В профиле, вроде бы написала, что меня зовут Жанна. Но если вдруг, что-то сделала неправильно, то приятно со всеми познакомиться – Жанна. :Smile3:

----------


## Анна Рябова

Здраствуйте!!! Я столько хорошего слышала про сай ин-ку,что рада быть здесь! Понемногу адаптируюсь... Вот только недавно приехала с Фестиваля мастеров индустрии праздника "Эвента-Профи",оказалось,что половина участников очень давно с ин-ку!!! Я ведущая праздников,рада присоединиться к вам!!!

----------


## optimistka17

* Аленький Цветочек*, напиши свое имя плиз. Ведь с именем общаться гораздо приятнее.
А вообще я всегда радуюсь , когда на ин-ку появляется кто-то с Украины. А ты в каком городе живешь?
*Милана*, имя твое действительно красивое. За свою жизнь я встречала в реале двух Милан. ты на моем жизненном пути- третья Милана, виртуальная
*Жанна*, ну неужели здесь такой страшный народ обитает, что ты боялась выйти из подполья и вступить в контакт.
*Анна Р*. Тебе вообще крупно повезло Сначала встреча в реале, а потом - Форум.
Скоро сама убедишься, что весь ин-ку одна большая семья... 
 Ну, слава Богу, страх прошел Обживайся, распологайся.

----------


## raduga2173

> Жанна, ну неужели здесь такой страшный народ обитает, что ты боялась выйти из подполья и вступить в контакт.


Я же не сказала, что страшный. Просто читаешь и удивляешься - и про себя начинаешь думать. А мысли то совсем не в мою пользу. Ведь  знаю и умею совсем мало.

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый всем день! А у меня первое профессионально заболевание - потеряла голос - проводила у собственного сына выпускной из начальной школы без микрофона. Шепчу второй день. Что делать?

----------


## квочка

> А у меня первое профессионально заболевание - потеряла голос - проводила у собственного сына выпускной из начальной школы без микрофона. Шепчу второй день. Что делать?


Привет Танюшка! Ромашка чай, ингаляции с ромашкой, сосательные таблетки шалфей... все смягчающие, тёплое питьё, горчичник можно на 2-3 минутки завенуть в полотенце и прикладывать с тыльной стороны внизу шеи. Натуральная шерсть, мех. Если надо срочно работать глинтвейн. Не затягивай обращайся к фониатору. Спасибо.

----------


## квочка

Танюшка. нашла страничку ВАШ Доктор, ведёт Nikol. спасибо.

----------


## optimistka17

> Добрый всем день! А у меня первое профессионально заболевание - потеряла голос - проводила у собственного сына выпускной из начальной школы без микрофона. Шепчу второй день. Что делать?


Прежде всего- молчание
 Таблетки *Гомеовокс* помогают многим

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Что делать?





> Не затягивай обращайся к фониатору.


Хочешь работать,ищи фониатора и лечись,а то проф.непригодность(я не пугаю)Там всё сложно,могут быть узелочки и ещё всякая фигня.А фониаторы творят чудеса.

----------


## Курица

> А у меня первое профессионально заболевание - потеряла голос - проводила у собственного сына выпускной из начальной школы без микрофона. Шепчу второй день. Что делать?


Танюш, почитай вот эту темку...
Один ум-хорошо, а много...-много полезных советов советов!!! :Yes4: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%FF%F2%E8%FF

----------


## танкстеп

Только  пришла с работы, а тут столько советов. Спасибо ВАМ, МИЛЫЕ ДЕВОЧКИ. Наверное начну с глинтвейна (заболевание, которое этим лечится, доставит и приятные моменты). Завяжу шею шерстяным шарфом. Гомеовокс в аптеке отсутствует, буду завтра еще искать. Фониатора в своем маленьком городке я не найду. А сейчас пойду в темку "Как сберечь голос...". Русская натура, сначала проблему получила, а теперь буду искать не только как вылечить, но и  как предотвратить подобное.

----------


## Хельга61

Приветствую всех, кто любит дарить людям праздники. Сайт замечательный, правда многое не открывается , даже фото не получается поставить. Но информации к размышлению море. Спасибо... Стаж тамады 5 лет.

----------


## Инна Морозова

Всем огромный привет! 
  Я пока новичок, на сайте.  Выступаю на сцене с 12 лет. В начале танцевала, работала в театре, создавала свои коллективы....
 и вот пришла к разговорному жанру.   Форум самый лучший на земле!!!!!  
Зайдёшь на минутку и зависаешь на 2 часа. И это нормально.... :Yahoo:

----------


## lisichka)

Всем огромный привет!!! Рада присоединиться к таким замечательным людям!!!





> Форум самый лучший на земле!!!!!  
> Зайдёшь на минутку и зависаешь на 2 часа. И это нормально....


это точно!!!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*lisichka)*, 
Привет-привет!
Мы тоже от тоже от туда же :Grin: ...А ты где, конкретнее, живешь? а то Одещина ж большаааааая...

----------


## Курица

> Всем огромный привет!!! Рада присоединиться к таким замечательным людям!!!


Заходи,*lisichka)*, 
Будешь нам сестричкой!!! :Yes4: 



> ..А ты где, конкретнее, живешь? а то Одещина ж большаааааая...


присоединяюсь к Маришиному вопросу.Расскажи о себе чуть-чуть...и личико покажи...(хоть ты и не Гюльчатай, но...взглянуть в глазки хочется. Пока же я тебя вот такой представляю:
http://kristina.at.ua/_ph/7/2/186535851.jpg 
Ну...или такой... :Grin: 
http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/a...x_b57e3c73.jpg 

А какая ты на самом деле?? :Vah:

----------


## S1981

Давайте познакомимся!!!!!! 
Меня зовут Светлана. На форуме я уже не первый год, правда к вам попала совсем недавно. Живу в Москве, до недавнего времени была музыкальным руководителем детского сада. Но по мере профессионального роста стала специализироваться не только на детских развлечениях, но и на взрослых праздниках. Сначала это были юбилеи сотрудников сада, затем пошла выше и добралась до вышестоящих инстанций. Провела несколько свадеб, так сказать по знакомству и поняла, что влюбилась в это занятие.... (потому как несмотря на колоссальный труд, работой это назвать точно нельзя). В июле у меня будет первая оплачиваемая свадьба. Затянуло меня к вам с первой темы, увиденной мною на форуме, и до сих пор читаю все с таким упоением и восхищением, что не хватает слов, чтобы выразить какие вы все молодцы!!!!! Огромное ВАМ, человеческое спасибо  :Smile3:  Надеюсь когда-нибудь стать полноценным участником, а пока, простите, учусь и нагло пользуюсь плодами ваших трудов.....

----------


## o.istranina

На счет нагло пользуюсь, полностью согласна. Огромадное спасибо всем форумчанам, ваша работа поистине бесценна!!!

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Всем, привет! Меня зовут Татьяна. Я новичок и чувствую себя слепым котенком. Очень хочу общаться, подружиться. Я в тамадейском деле давно уже, больше 15 лет. Но вот про форум не знала. А побывав на Фестивале Мастеров праздника в г.Ставрополе, прослышала про вас, вот теперь пытаюсь, вникнуть! Если что помогите, подскажите куда идти, направьте вашей уже окрепшей рукой.

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Светлана.





> Огромадное спасибо всем форумчанам, ваша работа поистине бесценна!!!





> Всем, привет! Меня зовут Татьяна.



Привет,девочки! (Мы тут все девочки-от 16 и старше........... :Tender: )
Располагайтесь, читайте -и в Ин-Кубаторе, и там, куда пока вас пускает Форум...
Если что-без стеснения пишите в личку...
Я сейчас немножко занята -  на личном фронте большие перемены, но всегда бываю на Форуме-все вижу, все слышу...Услышу и вашу просьбу, лишь бы она была конкретной, а не такой обтекаемой:



> подскажите куда идти, направьте вашей уже окрепшей рукой.


Иди только вперёд,тёзка. Читай темку за темкой...Но-лишь только обо что споткнёшься-тут же спрашивай. ок?

И -большая просьба-аватарочки вставьте... :Meeting: Не люблю общения с "пустым" местом на месте аватара...

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Доброй ночи! Спасибо за совет. А насчет аватарочки - что-то не получилось у меня вчера, попробую еще раз. А может быть надо подождать. ?

----------


## Курица

> А насчет аватарочки - что-то не получилось у меня вчера, попробую еще раз. А может быть надо подождать. ?


подождать?Чего? Когда станешт взрослее, когда появятся седина и морщины?
НЕТ, лучше уж сразу...Ждать нечего. Заходи в твоем кабинете в профиль, в Изменить аватар.....только сжать фото надо сильно!Может, поэтому и не получилось.

----------


## Елена Звездочка

Здравствуйте, друзья! Я новеньная на форуме и просто пребываю в неистовом восторге от дома, вашего дома, в который я случайно забрела...Вот это компания!!! Вот это семья!!! И ведь правда, вас всех можно назвать БОЛЬШОЙ СЕМЬЁЙ! Такая поддержка, такая взаимопомощь, теплота душевная! Не могу писать без восклицательных знаков! А меня зовут Елена, я из города Кемерово, к сожалению, еще совершенно не ориентируюсь на форуме, в плане каких -либо действий...но я очень надеюсь на то, что ваша огромная семья примет меня в свои ряды и здесь будет и мой дом. Хочу рассказать немного о себе...В 2003 году я приехала из Томской области в Кемерово, поступила в университет, ну и как это обычно бывает у студентов - деньжат было мало, хотелось больше, предложили провести детский день рождения в саду...Как сейчас помню - 500 рублей за час работы (для сравнения - стипендия на тот момент у меня была 700)Предложение было заманчивое и я согласилась. Сшила кастюм клоуна (благо навыки шитья у меня были) и так заработала свои первые 500 рублей деле праздничном. Потом сама объявления стала давать, пошли заказы...А когда появился на экранах Шрек, всеми детьми так любимый, я стала и парня своего наряжать Шреком, а там и новый год замаячил на горизонте...Нами были куплены кастюмы Деда мороза и Снегурки и мы, приносили радость детишкам в новом амплуа...А на следующий год, поднабравшись опыта и смелости стали и новогодние карпоративы брать...В тот год очень неплохо заработали на новогодних праздниках (для нас, студентов, эти деньги тогда казались несметным богатством) и решили, что надо развиваться и дальше и все заработанные деньги потратили на приобретение диджейской аппаратуры. Вот так мой парень стал диджеем. Работал с разными ведущими, а я с ним хвостиком ездила. И было бы логично мне начать заниматься проведениями праздников в качестве тамады, но меня одалевали какие-то непонятные страхи, неуверенность...я не верила в то, что я это смогу...И вот уже несколько лет я занимаюсь аэродизайном. Но на протяжении всего времени мой парень меня уговаривал тамадить и, как говорится, капля камень точит, вот я решилась! После нового года села плотненько за сценарий, а сейчас сижу строчу кастюмы. Уже на июль встретилась со своими первыми в жизни заказчиками (по свадьбе). Они сразу сказали, что еще встречаться намерены с ведущими, кроме меня...И все таки они мне перезвонили и внесли предоплату!!! Я была такая счастливая, что взяла заказ!!! А чем ближе дата, тем мне все страшнее и страшнее...Девочки, мальчики, миленькие,поддержите!!! Так нуждаюсь в этом!!! А еще представляете, сразу с первого заказа такая нестандартная ситуация - неженатый мальчик будет только 1 и девочка незамужняя тоже только одна...Вот и думаю, что бы такого придумать...ведь бросать и букет и подвязку смысла нет...Вот так, ребяра, я в ваши ряды медленно пробираюсь...Ну вот и рассказала вам про себя немного и уже к вам под крылышко хочу!!! Возьмете?

----------


## S1981

> только сжать фото надо сильно!Может, поэтому и не получилось.


Ключевое слово, как я поняла, " сжать" !!!! Вот как раз с этим и у меня возникла проблема. Стыдно вас отвлекать такими мелочами, но наверное по другому ни как...... не получается.Как это сделать, помогите пожалуйста!!

----------


## maknata

> Ключевое слово, как я поняла, " сжать" !!!! Вот как раз с этим и у меня возникла проблема. Стыдно вас отвлекать такими мелочами, но наверное по другому ни как...... не получается.Как это сделать, помогите пожалуйста!!


Поробуйте нажать на компе на свою фоту правой кнопкой мыши, выскочит менюшка, если там будет такая прога как microft office manager, то это как то что надо! Открывайте, ищите на верхней строчке "изменить рисунки", жмите, справа появится окошко, ищите "изменение размера", ставьте в окошки 150 Х 150, жмите ОК, потом в меню "файл" жмите "сохранить как" и назовите изображение каким то другим именем и сохраняйте под новым именем. Такие изображения уже легко вставляются как аватар.

----------


## Ольгушка

Спасибо за ликбез!!! Благодаря Вашему пошаговому инструктажу, наконец-то разместила аватар себя любимой!

----------


## Курица

*Елена Звездочка*, Лен, как раз тебя-то нам и не хватало!!! :Grin:  :Tender: 
Читай пока тут...
А просьбу о помощи - как поступить в такой ситуации -



> А еще представляете, сразу с первого заказа такая нестандартная ситуация - неженатый мальчик будет только 1 и девочка незамужняя тоже только одна...Вот и думаю, что бы такого придумать...ведь бросать и букет и подвязку смысла нет...


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...!-quot/page461 

опиши вот в темке, я на нее выше ссылочку дала! :Yes4:

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

> подождать?Чего? Когда станешт взрослее, когда появятся седина и морщины?
> НЕТ, лучше уж сразу...Ждать нечего. Заходи в твоем кабинете в профиль, в Изменить аватар.....только сжать фото надо сильно!Может, поэтому и не получилось.


 Да, действительно, надо было сжать. А насчет подождать: У меня муж общается на форуме виде операторов, так вот он ждал неделю, пока разместили его фото, но это было уже давно. Спасибо за подсказки! Я уже немного "походила по форуму" и у меня нет слов - одни эмоции. Форум действительно классный. Чувствуется атмосфера дружелюбия, открытости - здорово! Рада знакомству! А когда нашла отзывы о Фестивале Арт-Магистраль, который проходил в г.Ставрополе с 16 мая и на котором я была, то просто была на седьмом небе. Потому что еще раз окунулась в ту незабываемую атмосферу творчества!!!

----------


## Ратри

Добрый вечер всем. Хочу немного похвастаться.... и пожаловаться. У меня вчера был дебют в роли тамады. Мне очень понравилось, но... чувствуется, что чего-то не хватает. Наверное опыта. Я очень волновалась и в некоторых моментах немного не могла сориентироваться.  :064:  Это меня немного расстроило. Я надеялась, что сейчас как выйду! Как проведу свадьбу! Все только ахнут.  :MULITRI 03:  Получилось хорошо, но я хотела лучше... А значит нужно учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться. Надеюсь, что я не совсем безнадежна, т.к. мне вести свадьбу очень понравилось. Ну все. Вроде на душе полегчало немного.  :Smile3:

----------


## S1981

ДЛя РАТРИ : Это очень здорово, что после дебюта, нет желания рвать на себе волосы и кричать от отчаяния, значит первый блин все таки не комом!!! Поздравляю!!!! А учиться........мы все сюда пришли, за поддержкой, опытом, и ценной информацией...... и только потом....., когда нас может быть примут в "РЯДЫ" будем болтать о небе голубом..... Надеюсь так когда-нибудь будет. А пока еще раз спасибо всем форумчанам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Ратри

> А учиться........мы все сюда пришли, за поддержкой, опытом, и ценной информацией...... и только потом....., когда нас может быть примут в "РЯДЫ" будем болтать о небе голубом..... Надеюсь так когда-нибудь будет.


 Спасибо. Я тоже на это очень надеюсь.  :Blush2:

----------


## Елена Звездочка

Девочки, я недавно на форуме зарегистрировалась и вот что-то никак не пойму как добавить свое фото...А то даже как-то неудобно мне по отношению к вам прятать свое лицо...Подскадите, пожалуйста!

----------


## maknata

*Елена Звездочка*, 
Лена, жми вверху "мой кабинет", ищи в менюшке "изменить аватар", жми, откроется окошко обзора (т.е. ты можешь выбрать любое фото с твоего компа, но для начала его сожми - как это сделать я писала выше) ну и потом загрузить и сохранить изменения. Всё. Если не получиться сжать - шли мне на почту - чичас сожму)))

----------


## Елена Звездочка

*maknata*, Я нашла програмку,для сжатия, но все равно не пойму как это делать...там какие-то форматы стоят...я в эом совсем не разбираюсь...пожалуй скину вам на почту, очень буду вам благодарна, если поможите.

*maknata*, Спасибо, что подсказали мне, я все-таки разобралась, у меня все получилось!!!

----------


## Анастасия flu

Добрый день всем ! Это мое первое сообщение здесь. Меня Зовут Настя, я работаю в сфере развлечений 2 й год, это не много, но творчеством я занималась с самого детства. Ваш форум открыла для себя не случайно, по совету Окрыленной Ирины, заглянув к вам убедилась, что это не просто клад, а огромный склад идей, советов, опыта, обсуждений, надеюсь и я не стану чужой среди "СТАРОЖИЛ" форума.Да будет так)))

----------


## Анастасия flu

> Добрый вечер всем. Хочу немного похвастаться.... и пожаловаться. У меня вчера был дебют в роли тамады. Мне очень понравилось, но... чувствуется, что чего-то не хватает. Наверное опыта. Я очень волновалась и в некоторых моментах немного не могла сориентироваться.


 У меня тоже в эти выходные была свадьба первая в моей жизни, очень волновалась и все равно были трудности, с торжествеенной частью. Меня поразило, что люди ждали от меня бесконечных тостов, в первой части (я сама была гостем- и жутко голодным) после нее даже разревелась в уголке от токого напора, но остальное все прошлокак по маслу, танцевалки танцевалки

----------


## Окрыленная

Настенька!!! Уверена, что после погружения, после теплого крылышка Курочки, ты  станешь на НОВЫЙ уровень!!!
Рада тебя здесь видеть, проходи!!!! От всего чистого сердца - добро пожаловать!!! Как приятно, когда  рядом с тобой - твои друзья

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Добрый день всем ! Это мое первое сообщение здесь. Меня Зовут Настя, я работаю в сфере развлечений 2 й год, это не много, но творчеством я занималась с самого детства. Ваш форум открыла для себя не случайно, по совету Окрыленной Ирины, заглянув к вам убедилась, что это не просто клад, а огромный склад идей, советов, опыта, обсуждений, надеюсь и я не стану чужой среди "СТАРОЖИЛ" форума.Да будет так)))


Настя,привет!рада тебя здесь видеть!давно ведь звала)))

----------


## Анастасия flu

Спасибо девочки, я тоже рада перейти на новый уровень, new level/ КАТЮША НЕ УЗНАЛА ТЕБЯ ОООООООООО ЩА ТОЛЬКО ДОШЛО ЧТО ЭТО ТЫ БЛИН, ВОТ Я ТУПНЯК на фотке ты вооообще другаяя

----------


## Елена Звездочка

Знающие, расскажите, что означают зелененькие квадратики над аватаром?

----------


## Курица

> Знающие, расскажите, что означают зелененькие квадратики над аватаром?


Елена, об этом может узнать ЛЮБОЙ читающий сам,
тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%E1%EA%E0%F5

----------


## Nadezhda2304

Здравтсвуйте. Принимайте меня к себе. Я тамаДушка начинающая. И ваш сайт для меня просто находка. Пока на моем счету 4 дня рождения, 3 свадьбы (4 предстоит 8 июля) и парочка детских праздников. Хотела отчитаться о своих праздниках, но пока не получается. А было у меня все. и хорошие и плохие. Выкручивалась кое как. Но ни чего получилось))))))) Хотелось бы еще также найти хороших друзей для общения на общие темы. Напрашиваться как-то не очень наверное, правильно. Так что "приглашаю" вас дружить)))))

----------


## Запятая

Здравствуйте, Коллеги. Думаю, что имею право вас так называть, хотя мой опыт проведения праздников не так велик. Так что я новичок не только на вашем сайте, но и в проведении праздников. И нет у меня пока на ваших страницах ни лица, ни друзей, но- есть желание освоиться и развиваться дальше. Итак, что мы имеем в активе- педагогическое образование, школу восточных танцев и сальсы, школу Снегурочек, колледж культуры, графоманские наклонности, руки- на том месте, где должны быть руки, неуемную фантазию и мужа-оператора. Спрашивается, что может получиться из человека с таким набором качеств? Ответ очевиден- только ведущая! На данный момент я провела 3 свадьбы, 1 выпускной, 12 утренников с десяток детских Дней Рождений, и несчитанное количество домашних поздравлений на Новый Год. Принимайте в свои ряды!

----------


## Курица

> Здравтсвуйте. Принимайте меня к себе.





> Здравствуйте, Коллеги. Думаю, что имею право вас так называть, хотя мой опыт проведения праздников не так велик.
> 
> Принимайте в свои ряды!


Здравствуйте. дорогие девушки. Очень приятно констатировать, что в наших рядах прибыло!!! :Yes4: 
Располагайтесь поудобнее-читайте,листайте, копируйте-спрашивайте...
ТОЛЬКО не стесняйтесь писать и спрашивать.
И вам будет интереснее,да и нам с новыми ведущими познакомиться-за счастье!!!
расскажите, из каких вы краёв, где живёте?
Как зовут вас? Одну, мне каждется (я почти уверена :Grin: ) величают Надею, а вторую?... :Meeting: 
Думаю, скоро познакомимся поближе! :Ok:

----------


## Nadezhda2304

ВЫ угадали меня зовут Надежда. Наткнулась на ваш сайт не так давно, а вот только решила активно поучавствовать в обсуждениях разных вопросов. Пока не могу писать во всех темах, говорят пока "низззя")))) Через неделю "играю" свадьбу. Тонкостей будет очень много. Начиная от выкупа которого не будет, а будет обыгран на самой свадьбе, и заканчивая отсутствием родителей со стороны невесты. Если кому интересно, могу потом рассказать результаты. Только ткните мне пальцем где и как писать))))) А то я пока теряюсь на вашем форуме)))))

----------


## Курица

> Только ткните мне пальцем где и как писать))))) А то я пока теряюсь на вашем форуме)))))


Надя, пиши тут, в Ин-ку баторе, в любой из темок!!! Это в ответ на вопрос:"ГДЕ?!" А как- обычным чпособом, тыкая пальцем в клавиатуру :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## Фиеста...

Здравствуйте форумчане! Материалами с вашего сайта со мной поделилась полгода назад моя коллега. Но при этом почему-то убедила меня, что сейчас ваш форум закрыт и искать вас нет смысла. Всё это время я перечитывала вашу переписку ( более 500 страниц) и жалела, что не могу общаться в живую. А вчера случайно наткнулась на ссылку, которую раньше не замечала и сразу же попыталась найти сайт. Удалось! Зарегистрировалась. Сразу признаюсь, что пришла на форум не за конкретными сценариями для работы, а за общением, опытом. Не гоните.

----------


## Окрыленная

> Не гоните.


нет.. конечно.. Добро пожаловать!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Фиеста...

Привет из Сибири. За окном 2 градуса тепла. А на праздничном фронте жарко. Свадьбы. Значит, не все ещё чувства отморожены. 
Иришка-Ириска, подскажите, а почему я не могу вставить своё фото? Не загружается.

----------


## Окрыленная

> я не могу вставить своё фото? Не загружается.


нажимаешь сменить аватар.. загрузить и с компа грузишь..

----------


## maknata

> Не загружается


По видимому проблема с размером фото. В этой теме я рассказывала как можно его ужать. Если не получается - скинь своё фото на почту, я ужму до размера аватарки. :Yes4:

----------


## Кусик

Добрый вечер дорогие девушки!!! очень рада,  что наконец-то зарегистрировалась!!!Зовут меня Вика, опыт тамады у меня невелик, но все же провела на мой взгляд много свадеб( были и очень сложные  свадьбы и свадьбы, которые проходили на одном дыхании).Образование педагогическое( я учитель музыки)  9 лет проработала в музыкальной школе преподавала класс фортепиано и хор, и паралельно работала в детском садике музыкальным руководителем, люблю петь, танцевать, на машинке вышивать, но а больше всего я люблю общаться.Родился второй ребенок...сидела в дикрете, познакомилась с прекрасной девушкой, которая и  направила в нужное для меня русло! Помню свою первую работу: как дрожали коленки, голос....очень переживала, но к счастью все прошло хорошо.Мне очень понравилось...и я начала работать тамадой!Девочки,  примите меня  к вам, в вашу большую дружную семью.

----------


## Курица

> признаюсь, что пришла на форум не за конкретными сценариями для работы, а за общением, опытом. Не гоните.





> Девочки,  примите меня  к вам, в вашу большую дружную семью.


Здравствуйте, уважаемые новички.
Именно ВАС нам и не хватало. Очень хотелось бы познакомиться поближе!!! :Yes4: Пишите ав  тех темках, которые для вас сейчас открыты, и потихоньку-помаленьку вы сможете назвать наш Форум  СВОИМ Форумом.



> дорогие девушки!!





> Девочки,  примите меня  к вам,


Только, Виктория, мальчики наши обидятся,что вы дискриминацию по половому признаку ДВАЖДЫ  :Taunt:  за пост продемонстрировали...У нас тут и представители прекрасного пола(муЖЧины) имеются...так что... :Meeting: читайте посты и знакомьтесь заочно...
А про аватар вам правильно написали-СЖАТЬ фото надо, да посильней...И мы увидим вас во всей красе!

----------


## Виктория Краснокутская

Добрый вечер, форумчане!!!!!

----------


## Nadezhda2304

Ну в таком случае, как проведу свадебку так отчитаюсь перед вами)))) А пока подготовка полным ходом))))

----------


## Людмил_kа

Здравствуйте, у меня тоже не получается загрузить фото, пробовала по разному не выходит. И ещё была у меня проблема с почтой а мне выслали с форума активация аккаунта (вроде это так называется) и я не успела ничего сделать мне ящик удалили, в личке я изменила адрес, но всё равно на него ничего не приходит, что делать?

----------


## girei.liusjena

Здравствуйте!!! Меня Зовут Людмила. Я живу  в деревне,  работаю давно, но не много. Уже хотела бросать, но на  форуме столько  ваших шикарных идей, что хочется провести в  в исполнение, спасибо вам ОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------


## МихайловА Ариша

> Девочки,  примите меня  к вам, в вашу большую дружную семью.


Встречаем хлебом да солью! И всегда рады!!! Только, чур, хлебом не играться :flower: .

----------


## Кусик

Огромное спасибо за хлеб, соль, будем вести себя достойно!!! Извините, никого не хотела обидеть. Чтобы  исправить  свою ошибку  хочу еще раз поздороваться со всеми: Здравствуйте милые девочки и дорогие мужчины!!!Спасибо всем за теплый прием!!!кусик.

----------


## Курица

> Добрый вечер, форумчане!!!!!


добрый-добрый, немногословная ты наша!!! :Tender:  :Grin: 



> как проведу свадебку так отчитаюсь перед вами)


ждём, НАдюш!Разборку полётов устраивать будем только в том случае, если сама захочешь...в так-расскажешь, а мы за тебя порадуемся! :Yes4: 



> у меня тоже не получается загрузить фото, пробовала по разному не выходит


Люда, если ты пыталась его загрузить в профиль (т.е не фото , где ты снята в профиль, :Girl Blum2: , а в Профиль в Твоём Кабинете-брось, не получится :No2: -эта функция -увы-пока не работает...что-то там при переходе на новый движок "не срослось" 
А вот в качестве аватарки фото загрузить можно, и даже НУЖНО. Только его надо сделать маленьким-посильнее ужать. Попроси кого-то из умеющих это сделать в твоем окружении, либо шли в личку мне или Наташе-сделаем и назад вернём-в лучшем виде! :Yes4: 




> Меня Зовут Людмила. Я живу  в деревне,  работаю давно, но не много. Уже хотела бросать, но на  форуме столько  ваших шикарных идей, что хочется провести в  в исполнение


Людмила, а не рано ли на покой собралась??? Действительно-ничего случайного не бывает. Видно, ты действительно хорошая ведущая, раз Боженька тебя вывел на наш Форум в тот момент, когда ты решила заканчивать с карьерой ведущей...
Ай, не зря вывел, не зря :Nono: ...теперь с новыми силами создашь такие программы, что все односельчане скажут :Vah:  (вспоминая фильм "Любовь и голуби") :
-Лююююдк, а Лююююдк!!! А мне юбилей проведешь? А моего сына женишь? А моей невесте свадебку сыграешь???
Поверь-так и будет! Читай, впитывай, вникай и общайся!!!А идей тут-кладезь-только успевай поворачиваться! :Ok: 

*Фиеста...*!
А ты настоящая красавица! Молодец, что уже выставила фото! Так держать!!!Теперь еще в Своем Кабинете найди функцию про Автоподпись-и размести там ИМЯ своё, можешь-эл.почту, хочешь-какой-нибудь жизненный девиз(афоризм)...дерзай, дорогая!!! :Grin: 




> Извините, никого не хотела обидеть. Чтобы  исправить  свою ошибку  хочу еще раз поздороваться со всеми: Здравствуйте милые девочки и дорогие мужчины!!!Спасибо всем за теплый прием!!!кусик.


Вот теперь наши мужчины тебя сразу запомнят, Кусик-Викусик!!!

----------


## girei.liusjena

Спасибо, за теплые слова. Курица, вы очень добрый и позитивный человек. Дай Бог вам и вашим близким здоровья и счастья.

----------


## Людмил_kа

> А вот в качестве аватарки фото загрузить можно, и даже НУЖНО. Только его надо сделать маленьким-посильнее ужать. Попроси кого-то из умеющих это сделать в твоем окружении, либо шли в личку мне или Наташе-сделаем и назад вернём-в лучшем виде


Спасибо большое!!!!  :Tender:  Этот форум для меня просто открытие, я конечно ещё не уверенно себя чувствую, и признаюсь ещё как-то побаиваюсь выкладывать свои наработки ведь у вас здесь такой высокий уровень. Спасибо  за помощь и поддержку вы суппер!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Хакимова

Привет всем! Меня зовут, Ксения! С вашим сайтом знакома два года, очень нравится. Сама праздники веду редко, в основном для знакомых и детские и взрослые. Правда веду давно, лет 10. Сейчас стали чаще звать как тамаду, поняла, что пора расти профессионально. Признаюсь, часто пользуюсь материалом с форума, всем большое спасибо. Иногда сочиняю сама. Сегодня просили сказку для рыболова. Написала, правдо еще сырой материал и музыку не подобрала еще. Может кто подскажет как получилось

Сказка о рыбалке (участников 5 - мужик, червячок, карась, золотая рыбка, жена)

Жил на свете мужичок
Современный рыбачок,
Блесны, спиниг, червячок, 
Сетка и большой сачок.
Музыка выход рыбака______________________________
Выпьет и кричит всегда
«Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»
Музыка__________________________________________
Раз собрался на рыбалку,
Но один, что очень жалко.
Друзья поехать не смогли
И причины все нашли,
От работы до жены.
Что ж рыбак не растерялся
На рыбалку все ж подался.
Приготовился с утра 
«Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»
Музыка__________________________________________
Вот приехал, бережок,
Лес, палатка, костерок.
Разложил закуску в ряд,
Достал бутылку чтоб начать.
Надо выпить за рыбалку.
Только вот один он жалко.
Пить одиноко не к лицу
И налил он Червяку.
Музыка выход червяка, наливают, выпивают___________________________________
Сидят рядышком друзья
Мужик: «Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»
А червяк: я все могу
«Стать я бабочкой хочу»
 Музыка__________________________________________
Посидели у костра
По одной еще слегка,
Ну пора и за работу,
Пора закинуть червячка.
Музыка, закидывают червечка__________________________________________
Скучно плавать червячку,
И пристал он к карасю,
Что б не умереть со скуки,
Взял инициативу в руки
Пить вдвоем как то не то
А вот и третье лицо.
Музыка_выход карася_________________________________________
 Сидят рядышком друзья
Мужик: «Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»
А червяк: я все могу
«Стать я бабочкой хочу»
А карась все намекает
«Наливают, отпускают»
Музыка__________________________________________
Хорошо сидят друзья
Пьяны уж вдугаря.
Удочку мужик кидает
Еще рыбку зацепляет
А рыбка, то не простая,
А рыбка то золотая.
Музыка выход золотой рыбки__________________________________________
Перед рыбкой то друзья
Так и пляшут в три ряда
Она коктельчик попивает,
Три им чуда обещает.
Мужик рыбку обнимает
За бока ее щипает
Восхищенья не тая
«Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»
Рыбку червячок терзает
Помочь просит, умоляет
Жить так больше не могу
«Стать я бабочкой хочу»
Карась рыбам водку носит,
И закуску между прочим,
Их с удачей поздравляет
«Наливают, отпускают»
А у рыбки пива просит,
Как бы это между прочим.
Музыка_танцуют с рыбкой_________________________________________
Рыба просьбы исполняет
Червячка преображает
Музыка червяк превращается в бабочку_________________________________
Карась пиво получает 
Сразу пиво выпивает
Музыка__________________________________________
Ну а ты мужик поспи
До утра то потерпи
Как проснешься ты с утра
Будет здесь любовь твоя.
Спать ложись ка поскорей 
Утро вечера мудреней.
Музыка_рыбка уходит_________________________________________
А к утру когда проснулись
Огляделись, ужаснулись
Вместо рыбки, глядь жена,
Пришла проведать рыбака
Музыка_выход жены_________________________________________
Карась в речку улизнул
Червячок в кусты порхнул
Мужичок с женой остался
От нее оборонялся
Ей кричит себя храня
«Что ж ты рыбонька моя»
Вот наука вам друзья
Что б не злить жену зазря
Да что б с рыбой быть всегда 
Не поите червяка.
Музыка__________________________________________

Заранее спасибо за совет.

----------


## vika_zar

Добрый день! Очень приятно со всеми познакомиться! Разрешите и мне представиться. Меня зовут Виктория. Сколько я себя помню, столько и провожу Новогодние утренники, концерты, праздники для своих друзей и знакомых. Начиналась моя карьера со снегурочки на новогоднем утреннике. Как волнительно это было. А потом в 20 лет мой отец временно уезжал и попросил его заменить на работе. Так я стала директором дома культуры. Очень отвественная работа. Там научилась всему: разговарить в микрофон, писать сценарии, режесировать. Сейчас я закончила Полтавский педагогический университет, вышла замуж, родила дочь, работаю бухгалтером. Но душа моя постоянно на праздниках. К любому событию у знакомых я пишу сценарии и у нас получаются веселые, задорные праздники. А та работа хороша, которая еще и деньги приносит, по-этому в настоящее время веду свадьбы, юбилеи, детские праздники. 
Очень рада, что оказалась на этом сайте. Очень много интересного. И сегодня праздник Ивана Купала не обошелся без ваших идей, дорогие форумчане!!!

----------


## Курица

*Хакимова*, 
*vika_zar*, 
здравствуйте,Ксения и Виктория!
В нашем полку прибыло.
Присматривайтесь,*Вика*, читайте, чтобы уже видеть, какие люди тут у нас, чьи посты нравятся, какие идеи воплотить реально...Но -советую(это ошибка многих вновь пришедших на форуум подстерегает)+глаза разбегаются, всё копируется, а автора(чей был пост)-не указываем...А потом и спросил бы(уточнил), и поделился бы(как прошло)-да не с кем-не сохранил авторство...




> С вашим сайтом знакома два года, очень нравится. ...
>  Признаюсь, часто пользуюсь материалом с форума, всем большое спасибо.


Ксения, и тебе спасибо за СПАСИБО...И-с выходом на поверхность из шахты...Это хороший шаг, лучше общаться, чем только пользоваться!!!



> Сегодня просили сказку для рыболова. Написала, правдо еще сырой материал и музыку не подобрала еще. Может кто подскажет как получилось


Прочла твою сказку...Что-то не "задела" она за живое...чего -то в сюжете не хватает. Мой учитель, доктор наук,литературовед, говорил, что сюжет-это "запятая и НО..." Т.е. у тебя есть рыбак, есть червяк, есть ещё кто-то там, а вот НО...нет...т.е. все тихо-мирно...а надо конфликт какой-то ввести...То, что жена в конце появляется и "навешивает"-это не совсем то...
(ИМХО)

----------


## Хакимова

> *Хакимова*, 
> *vika_zar*, 
>  Прочла твою сказку...Что-то не "задела" она за живое...чего -то в сюжете не хватает. Мой учитель, доктор наук,литературовед, говорил, что сюжет-это "запятая и НО..." Т.е. у тебя есть рыбак, есть червяк, есть ещё кто-то там, а вот НО...нет...т.е. все тихо-мирно...а надо конфликт какой-то ввести...То, что жена в конце появляется и "навешивает"-это не совсем то...
> (ИМХО)


Спасибо, подумаю как немного переделаю. Хотя больше хотелось поддеть наших рыбачков. Сама таких много наблюдала.

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

Здравствуйте! Зовут меня Елена, я из города Саранск, Республика Мордовия.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Зовут меня Елена, я из города Саранск, Республика Мордовия.


Здравствуйте,Елена,меня зовут Татьяна, я с самой крайней Северо-Западной точки России, я рада Вас тут видеть. 
Не прошло и полугода , как вы зарегистрировались на нашем Форуме, а уже решили написать, это здорово!!! :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## gutta

Добрый вечер, форумчане !! Меня зовут Ирина, я из Санкт- Петербурга. О вашем форуме узнала от сестренки, я  просто в восторге !!!...Здесь много интересных людей, таких талантливых и общительных..Очень бы хотелось влиться в ваш дружный коллектив и стать полноценным участником вашего теплого  творческого Дома...))) :Ok:  Пока я плохо ориентируюсь здесь, но надеюсь с вашей помощью освоиться ....Фото свое тоже не смогла загрузить, поэтому пришлось поставить аватарку...Попробую ужать фото,как вы подсказываете новичкам и загрузить по-новой....

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

Я думаю: Лучше поздно, чем никогда. Цыпленок я пока, когда стану курочкой, будет все по другому! :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Я думаю: Лучше поздно, чем никогда. Цыпленок я пока, когда стану курочкой, будет все по другому!


Конечно, Лен, станешь!!!!Ещё какой курочкой...Цыпочкой просто! :Tender: 
Только ты не обижайся :Nono: , я правда,рада, что ты всё же решилась написать...Потихоньку-полегоньку начинай общаться, в темки во все заглядывай. чтоб понять, чем Форум дышит, пиши обо всем, о чем хочется-и других пока узнаешь, и себя покажешь, и темки откроются популярные, типа Отчётов и Мастерских...



> Меня зовут Ирина, я из Санкт- Петербурга. О вашем форуме узнала от сестренки, я  просто в восторге !!!


Ирина, и тебе-здравствовать!!
Что за сестрёнка у нас???Это очень интересно, потому что "скажи мне, кто твой ДРУГ(сестренка), и я скажу-кто ты" (народная мудрость! :Yes4: 



> Пока я плохо ориентируюсь здесь, но надеюсь с вашей помощью освоиться


Можем ГИДОМ обеспечить, если нужно...




> Фото свое тоже не смогла загрузить, поэтому пришлось поставить аватарку...Попробую ужать фото,как вы подсказываете новичкам и загрузить по-новой....


Так эта дива на аве-не ты??? :Grin:  Ждём тебя, твои глазки увидет хочется, которые "зеркало души" :Yes4: 
*ЕЛЕна 966*, Леночка, и твою аватарочку ждём...Если не затруднит, конечно...просто тогда общаться сможем на равных.

А то, :Vah:  как на фронте-мы -типа :Girl Blum2: -на передовой-а кто без авок-в окопах))))))))) :Meeting:

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

Если честно, я и не поняла тогда, что зарегистрировалась на сайт. Меня наверное пригласили, я и приняла приглашение. А потом, простите, забыла. Сейчас смотрю и правда 7 мес. прошло.Боже, сколько времени прошло. 
Я не обижаюсь, сначала подумала, что это шутка. Сейчас думаю, кто же меня пригласил? Или Магистра, или Окрыленная, или еще кто ?????

Я тоже еще не знаю, где фото загрузить и исправить т на г

----------


## Курица

> Я тоже еще не знаю, где фото загрузить и исправить т на г


для этого тебе надо зайти в свой кабинет, в профиль...и внимательно все читать там-поймешь сразу. а фото-загрузит аватар. Только сжать надо его посильнее, и размер взять маленький.Не сумеешь сжать-высылай-мой эл. адрес-в автоподписи.

----------


## vika_zar

*Хакимова*, с Вашего разрешения я переделала Ваш стишок под свой сценарий Юбилей 50 лет рыбаку, у которого есть любимая жена, двое сыновей и много-много друзей.
Сказка о рыбалке
(участники мужик, червячок, карась, жена, старший сын, младший сын, все гости и друзья)

Мужик – «Ах ты, рыбонька, моя»
Старший сын – «Мой папуля лучше всех»
Червяк – «Я все могу, стать я бабочкой хочу»
Карась – «Наливают, отпускают»
Все гости - 


Жил на свете мужичок
Современный рыбачок,
Блесны, спиниг, червячок, 
Сетка и большой сачок.

Музыка выход рыбака______________________________

Словит и кричит всегда:
«Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»

Музыка__________________________________________

Раз собрался на рыбалку,
Но один, что очень жалко.
Друзья поехать не смогли
И причины все нашли.

На рыбалку все ж подался.

Взял он старшего сынишку,
Озарного все ж мальчишку:
«Мой папуля лучше всех».

Приготовились с утра 
«Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»

Музыка__________________________________________

Вот приехал, бережок,
Лес, вагончик, костерок.
Разложил закуску в ряд,
Достал бутылку, чтоб начать.

Надо выпить за рыбалку,
Только вот одни им жалко.
Пить самим им не к лицу,
И налили Червяку.

Музыка выход червяка, наливают, выпивают___________________________________

Сидят рядышком друзья
Мужик: «Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»,
Старший сын: «Мой папуля лучше всех».
А червяк: «Я все могу,
Стать я бабочкой хочу»

Музыка__________________________________________

Посидели у костра
По одной еще слегка,
Вот пора и за работу,
Сейчас закинут червяка.

Музыка, закидывают червечка__________________________________________

Скучно плавать червячку,
И пристал он к карасю,
Чтоб не умереть со скуки,
Взял червяк все в свои руки
«Я все могу,
Стать я бабочкой хочу»


Музыка_выход карася_________________________________________

Сидят рядышком друзья
Мужик: «Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»
Старший сын: «Мой папуля лучше всех»
Червяк: «Я все могу,
Стать я бабочкой хочу»
А карась все намекает:
«Наливают, отпускают»

Музыка__________________________________________

Хорошо сидят друзья
Песни пели до утра,
Наловили рыбы воз, 
Сын тележками привез.

Музыка выход золотой рыбки__________________________________________

Перед червяком друзья,
Так и пляшут в три ряда.
Он коктельчик попивает,
И чудес им обещает
.
Мужик рыбку обнимает,
За бока ее щипает,
Восхищенья не тая
«Ах, ты рыбонька, моя»

Рыбку червячок терзает,
Все мечтает и мечтает,
Я живу здесь как в раю:
«Стать я бабочкой хочу»

Карась рыбам водку носит,
И закуску между прочим,
Их с удачей поздравляет
«Наливают, отпускают»

Музыка_танцуют с рыбкой_________________________________________

Карась просьбы исполняет,
Червячка преображает.

Музыка червяк превращается в бабочку_________________________________

Ах, мужик, не верит чуду,
Младшего позвал сынулю,
А потом еще жену
И друзей, и всю братву.

Спать ложится поскорей 
Утро вечера мудреней.

Музыка_рыбка, червяк  уходят_________________________________________

А к утру, когда проснулся,
Огляделся, улыбнулся.
Здесь жена, сыны, друзья, 
Родственники, здесь вся семья!

Все ему они твердят: 
«Поздравляем с пятдесят!»


Музыка_выход жены и друзей_________________________________________

Карась в речку улизнул,
Червячок в кусты порхнул,
Мужичок с семьей остался!
А жене твердит не зря:
«Ух, ты рыбонька, моя»
Музыка__________________________________________

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

Спасибо Татьяна! Кое что получилось.

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо Татьяна! Кое что получилось.


Вот!!! Молодец,Леночка!!!Красавица! :Tender:

----------


## цокотуха

здравствуйте,уважаемые! поклон вам всем-просто обожаю эту профессию! меня зовут Марина. подруга пригласила провести свадьбу ее брата. впервые проводить да еще такое грандиозное мероприятие! свадьба через две недели. вроде лопачу интернет, конкурсов масса,здесь просто потрясающий сайт. незнаю сама как начинать.на что опереться.и как сделать все красиво? самой не упасть грязь и молодоженов не подвести?.и коленки трясутся и самой хочется очень открыть себя в этой теме. опыта нет.дни рождения,в кругу друзей.это совсем не то. и вот первый заказ. подскажите, как сделать красиво? тем у пары нет,просто хотят веселить гостей и как говорит жених все свадьбы одинаковы,все пересмотрел. даже вопрос незнаю как лучше сформулировать. вообщем, с чего начать самой? хотя кучу заготовок уже взяла,теперь пытаюсь связать все во едино....

----------


## Курица

> здравствуйте,уважаемые! поклон вам всем-просто обожаю эту профессию! меня зовут Марина.


Марина,привет!!!



> подруга пригласила провести свадьбу ее брата.


Смелость города берет,Марин...начинать всегда непросто-а у тебя такое подспорье-



> лопачу интернет, конкурсов масса,здесь просто потрясающий сайт





> даже вопрос незнаю как лучше сформулировать. вообщем, с чего начать самой?


Я бы для начала уяснила себе-представляешь ли ты ПЛАН всей свадьбы-что за  чем у тебя пойдёт...когда будут перерывы (на "покурить" на "потанцевать" на "горячего поесть"), кто у тебя будет  "на музыке", подочто будете танцевать...А потом-какие обрядовые моменты будешь проводить - как к этому отнесется жених, который 



> говорит жених все свадьбы одинаковы,все пересмотрел


А вообще - не преживай-НОВИЧКАМ всегда везет!!! Проверено не раз. Конечно, все будет не так, как ты запланировала, но всё получится-обязательно верь в это. 
Иначе не стоит и начинать.! :Ok:

----------


## gutta

[QUOTE=Курица;4103075]

Ирина, и тебе-здравствовать!!
Что за сестрёнка у нас???Это очень интересно, потому что "скажи мне, кто твой ДРУГ(сестренка), и я скажу-кто ты" (народная мудрость! :Yes4: 

Можем ГИДОМ обеспечить, если нужно...



Сестренка моя - это buscha..)) думаю она и будет здесь моим гидом. :Ok:  Спасибо  вам за теплый прием!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Хакимова

> Хакимова, с Вашего разрешения я переделала Ваш стишок под свой сценарий Юбилей 50 лет рыбаку, у которого есть любимая жена, двое сыновей и много-много друзей.


Рада, если вам пригодится сказка. Проведете, напишите получилось или нет. У меня получилось. Музыку подобрала, показала, было здорово.

----------


## Курица

> Сестренка моя - это buscha..))


*gutta*, человек Достойный и Уважаемый у тебя Сестрёнка!! Здорово!!!




> думаю она и будет здесь моим гидом


Хоть и отказалась от гида, позволь подсказать...
...чтоб цитировать правильно-ты просто выдели нужный текст-и сразу, отпустив клавишу мыши, увидишь на гиперссылке "выплывет" слово "Цитировать", щёлкни на нём, и тот кусоцек текста на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой сам "вскочит" в твой ответ! :Yes4:

----------


## gutta

> ...чтоб цитировать правильно-ты просто выдели нужный текст-



Спасибо большое за подсказку...учусь понемногу))) :Ok:  И от помощи не отказываюсь,здесь много чему можно поучиться...

----------


## Nadezhda2304

Здравтсвуйте, снова. Это опять я. Отчитываюсь за прошедшую свадьбу. (Если пишу не туда, простиите пожалуйста).

----------


## Курица

> Здравтсвуйте, снова. Это опять я. Отчитываюсь за прошедшую свадьбу. (Если пишу не туда, простиите пожалуйста).


Надежда, по твоей просьбе открыта новая темка, это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E-%E1%FB%EB%EE...

----------


## Patrulya

Всем добрый день! Вот пришел и мой черед написать на этом замечательном форуме свой первый пост! С большим удовольствием буду вливаться в вашу/нашу дружную компанию, объедененную общим интересом - помогать людям замечательно отмечать важные моменты жизни! 
Меня зовут Аня, свой профиль оформлю немного позже (катастрофически не хватает времени), хочется черпать и черпать инфу... Но оформлением займусь обязательно. 
Вот недавно прошла моя первая свадьба в роли ведущей. На подготовку к ней у меня была неделя - катастрофически мало для новичка. По итогам мероприятия сделала очень много для себя полезных выводов - свои плюсы и минусы. Общественная оценка состояла в том, что жених и невеста (молодые) по итогам праздника даже отблагодарили меня материально, хотя изначально я работала бесплатно. 
Вообще же в моем багаже - два корпоратива в своей рабочей компании на 15 человек, день рождения крестнице 5 лет, и "годик" моей дочери. Собственно, на годике дочери меня и "заметила" певица, которую мы приглашали для музыкального оформления. Бесплатных моих первых свадебных клиентов - она мне и "подогнала" )))) 
Очень понравился форум - много очень содержательных тем, очень много идей на грани гениального. Авторы форума граммотно мотивируют участников именно на общение, а не на просто скачивание информации.

----------


## Patrulya

Еще хотела отметить и участников форума! По постам я делаю вывод, что контингент собрался дружелюбный, доброжелательный (по большей мере), люди, увлеченные своей профессией. Очень приятно заметить, что участники по большей массе интеллигентные - с широким кругозором и правильно пишушие слова! Как участник других форумов (есть с чем сравнить) - отметила граммотность, так как повально люди пишут с ошибками, не стесняяся этого. Сама не претендую на граммотность, но всегда стараюсь )))))

----------


## Курица

> Всем добрый день!


И тебе,Анечка, здравствовать!!!



> Вот пришел и мой черед написать на этом замечательном форуме свой первый пост!


Правильно сделала, что пишешь сразу...потом, из забоя(геологоразведочного)-на поверхность выходить гораздо труднее, п.ч., видимо, засасывает сначала желание 



> черпать и черпать инфу...


а потом- 



> катастрофически не хватает времени


и уже как бы и стыдновато...(ИМХО), что сидели  молча




> Очень понравился форум - много очень содержательных тем, очень много идей на грани гениального.


Спасибо за высокую оценку-нам очень приятно.



> Авторы форума граммотно мотивируют участников именно на общение, а не на просто скачивание информации.


Образование -то у Вас -не психологическое??? "Зрите в корень",Анна? :Grin:

----------


## Patrulya

> Образование -то у Вас -не психологическое??? "Зрите в корень",Анна?


ой, образование у меня... первое - журналист, второе - юрист. Мастер на все руки ))))) Работаю юристом, заодно на работе организовываю корпоративы, чтобы культурно все, с программой, конкурсами, интересами. Стенгазету делала, фотошопом увлекалась. Мыло как-то варила, пока в декрет не ушла. Потом некогда стало. А сейчас вроде как судьба выводит на проведение праздников. Вот сейчас "вниматочно" изучаю темку про "фифект дикции". Нужно, конечно, начинать говорить правильно.

----------


## Певиzza

Доброго времени суток, форумчане ))) Я тут впервые, надеюсь, приживусь. У меня свадьба 6 августа, вот хочу второй день интересно организовать, т.к. ведущая моя второй день вести не будет. Мы с БМ актеры, думаю, справимся, тем более, опыт проведения праздников есть. Но второй день свадьбы никогда не видела и не проводила.

----------


## Хакимова

Здравствуйте, Татьяна!
Подскажите, я часто переделываю под себя известный всем материал. Иногда получается очень неплохо с моей точки зрения. Например готовилась  к Дню Нептуна для взрослых на прогулочном корабле. Собирала материал и тут попался на глаза всем известный Дядя Паша. Переделала его под День Нептуна. Вот подумала может кому пригодится. Куда на форуме выкладывают обычно такие вещи, вроде бы и не своя наработка, но мной переделана, прошла на ура, вдруг кому пригодится. Спасибо заранее за совет. Ксения.

----------


## Курица

> Переделала его под День Нептуна. Вот подумала может кому пригодится. Куда на форуме выкладывают обычно такие вещи, вроде бы и не своя наработка, но мной переделана, прошла на ура, вдруг кому пригодится.


Ксюш, это просто замечательно. что ты переделываешь под себя...
Это твой труд по ПЕРЕРИФМОВКЕ-ттак что смело можешь ставить его а темку
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%E5%E9/page251 
Так и *напиши вначале, как ты тут пишеш**ь*:



> готовилась  к Дню Нептуна для взрослых на прогулочном корабле. Собирала материал и тут попался на глаза всем известный Дядя Паша. Переделала его под День Нептуна. Вот подумала может кому пригодится.


и выставляй :Yes4:

----------


## multik 19

Всем приветики,не зависимо от времени суток и месторасположения!!!!! Пришла на этот сай случайно,когда готовилась к свадьбе дочери,что бы найти что то интересное... так увлеклась, что после свадьбы( проводила ее "професиональная" тамада,причем отвратительно,то что было от нее самой... мои наработки прошли на ура) подумала,что я не плохо бы справилась с работой тамады...связавшись с организаторами нашей свадьбы ,предложила свои услуги..и вот получила свой первый заказ..жутко волнуюсь...но думаю-справлюсь

----------


## Запятая

> Здравствуйте. дорогие девушки. Очень приятно констатировать, что в наших рядах прибыло!!!
> Располагайтесь поудобнее-читайте,листайте, копируйте-спрашивайте...
> ТОЛЬКО не стесняйтесь писать и спрашивать.
> И вам будет интереснее,да и нам с новыми ведущими познакомиться-за счастье!!!
> расскажите, из каких вы краёв, где живёте?
> Как зовут вас? Одну, мне каждется (я почти уверена) величают Надею, а вторую?...
> Думаю, скоро познакомимся поближе!


За приглашение спасибо. Зовут меня Анна, для своих- Нюша. Живу я в Пензенской области. Сейчас ведущая- в прошлом учитель, ну и так в качестве хобби- баловства- шитье, и прочее рукоделие, танцы- восточные, сальса, еще числится за мной грех графомании. Сейчас учусь в колледже культуры на постановщика театрализованных представлений. Свои сценарии пишу сама, а вот игры часто использую не мной придуманные,хотя есть и авторские. Как разберусь где у вас что- буду делиться.

----------


## Михина Елена

Добрый день, вечер ,утро...Всех приветствую. Впервые на форуме. Классно тут=)))). Очень хочется со всеми вами познакомится. Благодарна, что теперь я тоже пополню ряды профессионалов. И хотя, конечно я пока не волшебник ,а только учусь. Уверена ,что совсем скоро буду с гордостью относить себя к ПРОФЕССИОНАЛАМ.

----------


## kvitka alena

Всем доброго дня суток!!! Вчера нашла этот форум и целый день читала, не могла оторваться.  Какие вы все тут Умнички!!!!!! Я не профессионал, занимаюсь проведением свадеб или мероприятий очень редко (как-то раньше даже не рассматривала себя в роли ведущей, если честно). Но всегда получала удовлетворение от этого занятия.  Сейчас попросили провести свадьбу ( 30 июля). Если честно, голова идет кругом от информации ))))) Но очень надеюсь, что все получится. Потом обязательно выложу отчетик о свадьбе. Так здорово,  что есть такой форум, где могут общаться и новички и доки этой интересной профессии!!!

----------


## Gule4ka

Здравствуйте! Я пока еще новичок и на форуме и в деле проведения праздников, хотя домашние праздники провожу давно. Восхищаюсь богатым опытом и мастерством участников форума. з дня читала - не могла оторваться. В восторге от увиденного. Надеюсь, что тоже смогу поделиться какими-нибудь своими наработками.

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день, вечер ,утро...Всех приветствую. Впервые на форуме. Классно тут=)))).





> Всем доброго дня суток!!! Вчера нашла этот форум и целый день читала, не могла оторваться.  Какие вы все тут Умнички!!!!!!





> Здравствуйте! Я пока еще новичок и на форуме и в деле проведения праздников, хотя домашние праздники провожу давно. Восхищаюсь богатым опытом и мастерством участников форума.


ВСЕМ новичкам-спасибо за добрые слова!
Вливайтесь!!!!!! :Ok:  И всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> Откуда ты территориально?


Татьяна я териториально Северный Кавказ...Республика Адыгея ...город Майкоп рядышком в двух часах езды Краснодар и Армавир!!!И Сочи тоже рядом!!!Приезжайте в гости будем рады у нас ооооочень красиво горы. водопады. горные реки. рафтинг и т.д.



> А как мы рады!!!Заходи, знакомиться будем, как зовут. Света? Надо Имячко написать, откуда и фото тоже не помешает. Как это сделать есть в теме Часто задаваемые вопросы...А вообще то НАШ человек! Я когда в декрете сидела, то же дипресняк начался, без самовыражения, деток в школе набрала, занималась с ними 2 раза в неделю по часу, а потом в д/саду концерт поставили...


Спасибо за такое радушие!!!!зовут меня Лилия...вот сеййчас полезу разбираться как подписаться...откуда уже написала..и фото выложила!!!

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна я териториально Северный Кавказ...Республика Адыгея ...город Майкоп


ой! туда- в Майкоп- только что призвали одного моего выпускника...(я работаю в интернате для сирот).



> Приезжайте в гости будем рады


спасибо за приглашение...подумаем. да и -пожалуй-* рванем всем форумом* :Grin: 
Только, наверное, не в этом году, расслабьтесь,Лилия...в следующем :Girl Blum2:  (шучка)

----------


## Cvetok-030303

> ой! туда- в Майкоп- только что призвали одного моего выпускника...(я работаю в интернате для сирот).


татьяна если может что то надо узнать...или помочь...у меня начальник военной камендатуры друг семьи нашей...если что могу связаться и все узнать как у вашего выпускника дела и передать привет...и даже гостинец!!!!!!!!!



> спасибо за приглашение...подумаем. да и -пожалуй- рванем всем форумом
> Только, наверное, не в этом году, расслабьтесь,Лилия...в следующем (шучка)


да уж была бы я рада видеть Вас всех всем форумом....вот даже проскакивала мысль устроить тамадею...но...пока у меня на это все не хватает тямы...сама была только на одной в Киеве !Золотом каштане 2011!"

----------


## Cvetok-030303

вот бы мне в помошники сторожилу с форума и все было бы Ок!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

Приветствую всех участников форума, Татьяна, а меня под крылышко не возьмёте ? Я новичок стараюсь въехать потихоньку что ды как, очень надеюсь на вашу поддержку  :Vishenka 05: 
У всех красивые подписи внизу со скайпом, именами как это сделать ?

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна, а меня под крылышко не возьмёте ?


Возьму.  :Yes4: 
Я достаточно........мммм...толст(зачёркнуто) длиннорук(зачеркнуто) ширококрылая Курочка! :Taunt:  :Yes4: 



> стараюсь въехать потихоньку что ды как


на чём ездите? На Пежо? На Рено? На Ладе -Калине? Принимаем любых "въезжаюших" в наши темки! :Tender: 



> У всех красивые подписи внизу со скайпом, именами как это сделать ?


по идее-вам надо почитать соседнюю темку в Ин-Кубаторе, которая наз-ся "А КАК?........."-в ней собраны типичные вопросы новичков и ответы на них.
А конкретно 



> красивые подписи внизу со скайпом, именами


пишутся в Вашем кабинете , название "Изменить автоподпись"

----------


## Запятая

Не знаю где спросить, спрошу здесь. Тетя Курочка- я вот на форме уже 30 дней, и 30 сообщений написала, а в очумелые ручки меня все равно не пускают. Почему? :Dntknw:

----------


## Nadezhda2304

А я наверное что-то не так делаю(((((( Все мои сообщения критикуются, либо совсем никак(((( Или может это я такая мнительная((((((

----------


## Курица

> Или может это я такая мнительная


Конечно,мнительная...
Всё нормально, поверь! У тебя ТАКОЕ имя, ты что!!! ВСЁ еще будет вот так  :Ok:

----------


## vichny

Всем доброго дня!Разрешите влиться в ваш большой дружный и творческий дом.Я тоже новичок в прямом смысле слова и дела.И я  не совсем Тамада, просто люблю дарить праздники своим друзьям и родственникам.Но очень хочется стать проффи как все вы ТВОРЦЫ ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ.На ваш форум натолкнулась случайно искала в инете развлекалки на корпоратив.Нашла много очень полезного и нужного материала.Корпоратив проводили у себя на работе,все танцевальные конкурсы прошли у нас с восторгом.Всем огромное СПАСИБО!!! Правда захожу сюда очень редко,вот и сейчас зашла за идейкой уж простите меня...У подруги свадьба и мы в количестве пяти человек хотели сделать какой нибудь костюмированный номер и подарить шуточные подарки может кто нибудь поможет с идейкой???Всем спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## Nadezhda2304

Ну вот, спасибо успокоили)))))))) Прям радая до безумия. Фото обязательно выложу, сейчас жду когда с очередной свадьбы будут готовы))))))

----------


## Виталий Доля

:0  интересно конечно познакомиться с опытом коллег из Ферганы

----------


## Елена Звездочка

Танюша, Курочка, подскажи пожалуйста, в какой темке можно рассказать про свои первые проведенные свадьбы (у меня их уже 2), хочется поделиться мыслями, эмоциями и вообще некоторые моменты обсудить с профи. Не хочется сорить где попало своими сообщениями...Хочу тему в тему, так сказать.

----------


## KAlinchik

> в какой темке можно рассказать про свои первые проведенные свадьбы


пока Танюша занята, можно я тебе подскажу?:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E-%E1%FB%EB%EE...

----------


## Алексей Тараканов

Всем привет. Я, Алексей Тараканов, из города Стерлитамак (Башкирия). Работаю как МС, в ночных клубах, около 5 лет и только ведущим праздников 1 год. Не давно проводил свадьбу. Понравилось это делать. Хочу больше об этом узнать. Проводил свадьбу сам, т.е. сценарий составлял сам, где из интернета, где сам придумал, где видел. Хочу стать профессионалом.

----------


## zelenaya

Всем привет! А меня зовут Ирина, мне 25 лет, я из небольшого городка Калужской области, а именно из г. Жуков. Я совсем начинающая, поэтому и ник соответствующий. Всё у меня закрутилось с того, что провела (как смогла) родителям серебряную свадьбу и юбилей бабуле, а потом как-то само пошло: юбилей у знакомого, у тёти, свадьба первая...как вспомнишь...теперь на моем счету аж  :Taunt:  3 свадьбы, выпускной, день медика. Аааа, еще вечеринку в кафе проводили, в стиле СССР, вот в общем-то и всё!!
А у вас тут - ОГО-ГО, целое МОРЕ классных идей, зарисовок, да что там, готовых номеров, в котором хочется УТОНУТЬ)))
Скоро муж с детём за уши тащить будет)) Оторваться не могуууууууу...Всем большущее спасибо за такой обалденный форум, есть же люди... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Скоро муж с детём за уши тащить будет)) Оторваться не могуууууууу..


Плавали - знаем!.... :)) Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Татьяна я териториально Северный Кавказ...Республика Адыгея ...город Майкоп рядышком в двух часах езды Краснодар и Армавир!!!И Сочи тоже рядом!!!Приезжайте в гости будем рады у нас ооооочень красиво горы. водопады. горные реки. рафтинг и т.д.





> спасибо за приглашение...подумаем. да и -пожалуй- рванем всем форумом



Только напроситься хотела к Лилии в гости, на водопады, а Танюша уже предложение толковое внесла! Лиль, мы ведь можем, всем форумом :Yes4: ! Ты, это... Аккуратнее, с такими предложениями  :Grin:  :Ok:

----------


## alesya_kuzmina

Татьяна, здравствуйте! На форуме зарегистрирована давно, но захожу сюда от случая к случаю. Вот и сейчас понадобилась идейка: как интересно можно поздравить с новосельем? У самой с фантазией полный ноль, но если будет начало, то конец докумекаем. Очень надеюсь, что Вы не проигнарируете мою просьбу. Новоселы живут в своем доме. Может есть хотя бы интересные стишки, частушки или еще что...

----------


## rusalo4ka

[QUOTE=Cvetok-030303;4114640]Татьяна я териториально Северный Кавказ...Республика Адыгея ...город Майкоп рядышком в двух часах езды Краснодар и Армавир!!!И Сочи тоже рядом!!!Приезжайте в гости будем рады у нас ооооочень красиво горы. водопады. горные реки. рафтинг и т.д.

Лилечка! Это с тобой мы случайно встретились 30 апреля в ресторане "Адыгея?"

----------


## PAN

> Это с тобой мы случайно встретились


А вы ставьте на аватар настоящие фото - и тогда не будет лишних вопросов... Будете узнавать сразу, проверено... :Grin:

----------


## swetik72

читаю форум и думаю, вот это кладез, я могу часами сидеть и читать, хотя зарегистрировалась ещё в 2009 году...сколько оказывается творческих людей...так держать, такие,как вы, нужны  нам!!!

----------


## цокотуха

все блуждаю по форуму-никак найти не могу где поделиться своим первым опытом? огромное вам спасибо за ваш опыт,ваши знания,прекрасные идеи,конкурсы. у меня 23 июля прошла первая свадьба. я готовилась сильно,сильно переживала. молодые-брат моей подруги,но в обшем с ними я конкретно не общалась. доверились они сестре-она меня посоветовала.Меня очень увлекает это направление,правда совсем еще зеленая,слабенькая и пока ищу у вас помощи. так как сама пока не сочиняю. вообщем свадьба прошла хорошо-молодые меня благодарили и оба поцеловали. хотя по моим меркам я была не ахти. стихи зачитывала,сценарий отработала не весь и не по порядку-все в итоге пошло экспромтом. каждый конкурс,выходил как то сам,исходя из ситуации. было душно-гости очень часто ходили гулять. были моменты где подводил дижей-то не в тему музыку,то очень громко-просили убавить. под некоторые конкурсы он не нашел музыку,хотя сценарий скидывала,сказал-читал и все есть. знаю моя вина. выкуп на кражу невесты прошел ужасно. ее увели в номер и похититель ничего не сказал-лишь попросил конкурса. ну я и переодеваю парней -они танцуют восточный танец перед женихом,подводку к этому хотела сделать-мол смотри какие красавицы,может кто из низ них заменит нашу невесту. да народу было вообще все равно, про невесту молчат.вообщем оплошалась. самой стыдно стало.но похитители так и не признались-просто пришла она сама)))но вот дид жей остался мной доволен и теперь подкинул еще один заказ. уважаемые. незнаю куда скинуть мой сценарий-хотя взяты конкурсы и подводки у вас же.просто очень хочется, чтобы подсказала что убрать,или как сделать интереснее этот сценарий. поскольку сама я лишь увидела свои минусы на своей свадьбе. влилась с гостями быстро-по крайней мере мне легко было с ними играть в конкурсах. сама веселилась от души. может конечно фривольно,пишу сумбурно.в голове крутиться как мне все сделать красиво и меньше допустить промахов.

----------


## olesi4ka

Всем огромный привет! Я из небольшого города Приморского края - Дальнегорска, это на берегу Японского моря. Очень живописный уголок. На этом потрясающем форуме я новичок, но имею неплохой опыт в проведении праздничных мероприятий:  свадеб, юбилеев, концертов и детских программ. С удовольствием поделюсь своими наработками и поучусь у более опытных коллег. 
Огромное спасибо разработчикам и всем-всем кто не остается в стороне и находит время на общение и помощь новичкам! Помню как сама начинала, сколько было вопросов, сомнений, страхов... Хочется сказать тем, кто только пробует себя в этом нелегком деле - не останавливайтесь и не пасуйте перед трудностями, у вас все получится! Ведь дарить людям праздник, быть с ними рядом в самые волнительные и радостные моменты - это настоящее счастье!

----------


## olesi4ka

> все блуждаю по форуму-никак найти не могу где поделиться своим первым опытом? огромное вам спасибо за ваш опыт,ваши знания,прекрасные идеи,конкурсы. у меня 23 июля прошла первая свадьба. я готовилась сильно,сильно переживала. молодые-брат моей подруги,но в обшем с ними я конкретно не общалась. доверились они сестре-она меня посоветовала.Меня очень увлекает это направление,правда совсем еще зеленая,слабенькая и пока ищу у вас помощи. так как сама пока не сочиняю. вообщем свадьба прошла хорошо-молодые меня благодарили и оба поцеловали. хотя по моим меркам я была не ахти. стихи зачитывала,сценарий отработала не весь и не по порядку-все в итоге пошло экспромтом. каждый конкурс,выходил как то сам,исходя из ситуации. было душно-гости очень часто ходили гулять. были моменты где подводил дижей-то не в тему музыку,то очень громко-просили убавить. под некоторые конкурсы он не нашел музыку,хотя сценарий скидывала,сказал-читал и все есть. знаю моя вина. выкуп на кражу невесты прошел ужасно. ее увели в номер и похититель ничего не сказал-лишь попросил конкурса. ну я и переодеваю парней -они танцуют восточный танец перед женихом,подводку к этому хотела сделать-мол смотри какие красавицы,может кто из низ них заменит нашу невесту. да народу было вообще все равно, про невесту молчат.вообщем оплошалась. самой стыдно стало.но похитители так и не признались-просто пришла она сама)))но вот дид жей остался мной доволен и теперь подкинул еще один заказ. уважаемые. незнаю куда скинуть мой сценарий-хотя взяты конкурсы и подводки у вас же.просто очень хочется, чтобы подсказала что убрать,или как сделать интереснее этот сценарий. поскольку сама я лишь увидела свои минусы на своей свадьбе. влилась с гостями быстро-по крайней мере мне легко было с ними играть в конкурсах. сама веселилась от души. может конечно фривольно,пишу сумбурно.в голове крутиться как мне все сделать красиво и меньше допустить промахов.






> в голове крутиться как мне все сделать красиво и меньше допустить промахов.


Раз есть такое желание, у тебя обязательно получится! Самое главное для любого ведущего - это умение импровизировать, не возможно все предугадать. Ты пишешь: "пошло экспромтом", и ты справилась - это главное. Чтобы не запутаться, можно составить хронометраж свадьбы, расписать по времени что за чем, предварительно обсудив с молодоженами основные моменты. Если хочешь предотвратить неожиданное воровство невесты, обыграй этот момент сама, для этого есть специальные миниатюры. Будет нужен совет пиши, помогу чем смогу. :Smile3:

----------


## Cvetok-030303

[quote="Оксана Радуга;4124661"]Только напроситься хотела к Лилии в гости, на водопады, а Танюша уже предложение толковое внесла! Лиль, мы ведь можем, всем форумом! Ты, это... Аккуратнее, с такими предложениями[/quot 


А я буду так рада!!!!!!! И в горах есть шикарный домик с сауной где можно остановиться...а там рядом все!!!Муж меня конечно поддерживает во всем и за любой мой кипишь...только одно НО он вечно на работе...ОФИЦЕР...Вот бы мне помошника и мы бы загуляли бы форумом на Северном Кавказе!!!!

----------


## цокотуха

> Раз есть такое желание, у тебя обязательно получится! Самое главное для любого ведущего - это умение импровизировать, не возможно все предугадать. Ты пишешь: "пошло экспромтом", и ты справилась - это главное. Чтобы не запутаться, можно составить хронометраж свадьбы, расписать по времени что за чем, предварительно обсудив с молодоженами основные моменты. Если хочешь предотвратить неожиданное воровство невесты, обыграй этот момент сама, для этого есть специальные миниатюры. Будет нужен совет пиши, помогу чем смогу.


спасибо. честно написала все конечно не по времени, но по порядку что за чем.а много чего не провела-хотя дид жей сказал много))) вот пойми. но все равно очень переживала столько планировала а молодежи много и не надо было.жених в некоторых местах рукой показывал-дай перекусить. и гуляли они не меньше мин по 20-скажу честно и природа на базе была шикарная и душно в зале_кондишин не работал и может я где не впечатлила. вот 2 го сентября новая свадьба. свидетельница вообще акцентировала внимание что тематика будет в белом- шары белые и золото, ленточки белое и золото-к чему если честно это применить я не поняла..
 сами молодые- ну очень молодые 23 невесте, и 20 лет жениху... конечно накидала наброски благодаря вам умницам и теперь решаю очень ли пойдет....

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Как понять - 



> тематика будет в белом


?
Зал так украшен? Гости будут придерживаться цветового дресс-кода? Любимые цвета новобрачных? Поясни...

----------


## цокотуха

да вроде нет дресс кода-только зал и ленты на свидетелях.я сразу не уточнила ,исправлюсь позвоню завтра же. ато сама не поняла к чему мне рассказали про цвета,правда выглядело все как между прочим.спросила будет ли зал украшен и мне так с подтекстом

----------


## Виктория Очень Добрая

Дорогие форумчане, у меня вопрос совсем не на творческую тему)) и вот решила, что здесь ему самое место. Скажите пожалуйста, будет ли автоматическая подписка на тему, в которой отписалась? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## KAlinchik

> кажите пожалуйста, будет ли автоматическая подписка на тему, в которой отписалась?


должно быть, если настроек не меняла:)

----------


## вера денисенко

Добрый день! Три года назад случайно зарегистрировалась на этом форуме и забыла про него,но точно говорят,что в жизни просто так ничего не бывает и не происходит и вот  я снова на этом форуме...я только начинающий ведущий и если честно,то даже страшновато как-то...у меня такой вопрос ко всем форумчанам" Это основной вид деятельности или подработка?" Я не из любопытства спрашиваю,так как грозит сокращение на основной работе и вот что делать...

----------


## maknata

> Это основной вид деятельности или подработка?"


У кого как...

----------


## вера денисенко

*maknata*, а у вас как?

----------


## maknata

*вера денисенко*, 
У меня -непонятно :Smile3:  Я ещё и в ДК работаю... но по заработкам - тамадейство основная работа, а по занятости - директорство :No2: 
А вообще, в нашей местности - всё зависит от сезона. В мёртвый сезон (с января по май) живём ток на бюджетную зарплату... Так что, мне нужна и одна и другая работа :Aga:

----------


## вера денисенко

*maknata*, спасибо вам за ответ))) какой день сижу на перепутье....и даже не знаю что и делать...16 лет проработала в дополнительном образовании,при школе вела театральное объединение,но у нас сейчас идёт оптимизация как дополнительного образования и так и в школе...пришлось перейти в школу Старшей вожатой...зарплата 5500....

----------


## irina77

Доброе время суток, уважаемые форумчане!!!! Судьба сложилась так, что регистрацию на сайте прошла давно,получила огромную (и очень быструю!!!!!) помощь от оптимистки, и.....окунулась в работу и заботы так, что инаписать некогда. Поэтому считаю себя новичком. А так как я считаю, что на данном сайте-САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ-то очень хочется приобщиться. Тем более, что основная работа со следующей недели(завтра увольняюсь)-в отделе культуры.Надеюсь, приживусь активно.

----------


## KAlinchik

> но по заработкам - тамадейство основная работа, а по занятости - директорство


 у меня так же...одна свадьба - больше моей месячной зарплаты по службе, но служба просто каждый день выносит мозг. До пенсии осталось пару годков , вот и терплю...

----------


## вера денисенко

*KAlinchik*, какая вы молодец))))....совмещать две работы наверное не так просто.... мне очень тяжело сделать первый шаг....эх...

----------


## tamadaclub

> ... мне очень тяжело сделать первый шаг....эх...


Доброй ночи, коллеги и персонально Вера! 
Вам никогда не приходилось смотреть как первый раз щенок учится плавать! Его бросают в воду, а дальше...плывет!!! Инстинкт, чутье, кураж? 
Вы работаете с детьми, а взрослые - это те же самые дети! Будьте с ними искренней, радуйтесь их удачам и неординарным ситуациям, умейте посмеяться над собой, попав в нестандартную, подчас нелепую ситуацию, дарите людям не частичку себя, а всю! с талантом, красотой, костюмами и речью! Вам воздастся!
Всегда возникает барьер первого шага в зал! Что делать? Прежде всего не бояться! Не нужно стихов, постарайтесь с молодыми и с гостями (если речь идет о свадьбе), вести себя так, как будто это Ваши родственники! Задайте им несколько серьезных вопросов-интервью прямо в самом начале торжества - например: невесте - помнит ли она где познакомились с будущим мужем, как это происходило, когда поняла, что это тот самый - единственный, у жениха можно поинтересоваться - когда сегодня ставил подпись в Загсе осознавал, что делает? или нет))))) И ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО КАЖДЫЙ ОТВЕТ КОММЕНТИРОВАТЬ В ШУТОЧНОЙ ФОРМЕ!!!, поднимая аудиторию на эмоции - аплодисменты! Попробуйте! Не бойтесь! И так в каждом моменте свадьбы - по домашнему, путем моментального, искрометного ДИАЛОГА С ГОСТЯМИ!

----------


## вера денисенко

*tamadaclub*, спасибо за поддержку)))

----------


## Михина Елена

У меня тоже есть основная работа, тяжеловато конечно с непривычки совмещать две деятельности, но на работе я могу выходить в интернет общаться, есть время на написание сценариев. Поэтому пока я приняла решение не торопится уходить. А потом мне кажется, что у нас ведущих настолько неуемная энергия, ее хватит на ВСЕХХХХ=))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> У меня тоже есть основная работа, тяжеловато конечно с непривычки совмещать две деятельности, но на работе я могу выходить в интернет общаться, есть время на написание сценариев. Поэтому пока я приняла решение не торопится уходить. А потом мне кажется, что у нас ведущих настолько неуемная энергия, ее хватит на ВСЕХХХХ=))))


Вы правы,если мы загораемся то нас уже не потушить)))) это скорее всего уже образ жизни"Творить везде,всегда и всюду!"

----------


## Венчик

Здравствуйте все! Рада, что попала к вам на форум, к сожалению в малых городах не принято делиться своими наработками-считается, что конкуренты, а так хочется узнать как ведут другие. Сама лет пять веду свадьбы, юбилеи, мне просто нравится устраивать праздники, в прошлом постоянная свидетельница (было время когда миссию тамады выполняли свидетели) В этом отношении ваш форум - просто чудо! Кажется и землячку нашла.

*вера денисенко*, Я из Нефтекамска, а вы?

----------


## вера денисенко

*Венчик*, я из пригорода Стерлитамака)))) очень рада,что есть земляки)))))))))))

----------


## цокотуха

привет всем! очень нужна помощь.мои молодожены приготовили бомбаньерки(правильно назвала) подарочки-сюрпризики для гостей). у меня это вторая свадьба и конечно еще знаю мало. может кто сталкивался? как к ним подходить,когда и как это обыгрывается,что обычно нужно сказать мне?

----------


## цокотуха

бонбоньерки

----------


## Суперстар

> привет всем! очень нужна помощь.мои молодожены приготовили бомбаньерки


 Маришка, тебе лучше обратиться в тему скорой помощи, там тебе должны помочь! 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...98#post4139098

Всем новичкам  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  !!!

----------


## MAGISTRA

> как к ним подходить,когда и как это обыгрывается,что обычно нужно сказать мне?


Отношение к "бонбоньеркам" точно такое же,как к любым подаркам,которые молодые дарят гостям в ответ, в качестве благодарности. Это и есть -обыкновенные подарки.  Их можно дарить просто так, когда гости заходят в зал. Если дары в начале или в середине после вручения своих даров, молодые в ответ дарят. А что говорит? Да все очень просто - Уважаемые гости, сегодня молодожены приготовили вам маленькие подарки,сюрпризы,свадебные бонбоньерки в знак уважения и признательности к вам.
А вообще, девчонки, не ленитесь думать, ведь под рукой огромный мир интернета, забейте в поисковик,соберите материал, развивайте фантазию.Вот к примеру:

http://shkolaprazdnika.ru/svadba/cht...onbonerki.html
и
http://povod.tut.by/content/?page_id=504&node_id=21

Поисковик выдал стооооолько.. Не паникуйте, а действуйте! :Ok:

----------


## энн

заммечательный сайт! я - новичок, выложу своё, и уже черпаю чужое!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Курочка упархнула,а тут цыпляток куча...Всем привет!!

----------


## Суперстар

> заммечательный сайт! я - новичок, выложу своё, и уже черпаю чужое!!!


Вливайся, изучай, смотри. Уже то, что ты сюда попала замечательно. Расскажи подробнее о себе.Пока хозяйки этого отдела нет, мы  все попробуем помочь

----------


## Татка Натка

Только вошла (тук-тук! Здравствуйте!!!) и сразу наткнулась на землячку! Безмерно рада, что наконец-то! Все новички меня поймут. О себе: Имя - в нике, настоящее... Веду в основном свадьбы, иногда другие праздники для взрослых. С детьми не работаю (боюсь!) В профессии с 2000 года, 5 лет назад отовсюду уволилась и теперь вольняшка! Пишу тексты в прозе и стихах, рисую, шью, в общем все сама-сама... Наработки есть и их не жалко! Давайте дружить!

----------


## Суперстар

> Только вошла (тук-тук! Здравствуйте!!!)  Давайте дружить!


 Давай дружить! Осваивайся.Я смотрю, что ты уже и в собственных наработках отметилась, умница. Так что во всем быстро разберешься, удачи!

----------


## Елена Хохлова

А кто -нибудь знает сколько ещё можно быть новичком??? Я с июня здесь...  и не в одну тему  не войти....

----------


## Славина

> А кто -нибудь знает сколько ещё можно быть новичком??? Я с июня здесь... и не в одну тему не войти...


*Леночка*, так ты не сиди молча, общаться нужно, пиши в темах, которые тебя интересуют, наберётся нужное количество сообщений и откроются тебе разделы, и сама не заметишь, как перестанешь быть новичком :)) Удачи!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Только вошла (тук-тук! Здравствуйте!!!) и сразу наткнулась на землячку! Безмерно рада, что наконец-то! Все новички меня поймут. О себе: Имя - в нике, настоящее... Веду в основном свадьбы, иногда другие праздники для взрослых. С детьми не работаю (боюсь!) В профессии с 2000 года, 5 лет назад отовсюду уволилась и теперь вольняшка! Пишу тексты в прозе и стихах, рисую, шью, в общем все сама-сама... Наработки есть и их не жалко! Давайте дружить!


Очень приятно!!!! А я всё собираюсь уволиться....и никак...работаю с детьми...а как хочется тоже быть вольняйшкой))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> А кто -нибудь знает сколько ещё можно быть новичком??? Я с июня здесь...  и не в одну тему  не войти....


Лена если у вас есть возможность выложите материалы какие  есть,можете полезные ссылки в любой раздел всего этого сайта...Вам будут очень все признательны...Я сама не давно на форуме,не смотря  на то что зарегестрировалась давно ,выложила некоторые материалы ,в другой раздел,там где более менее я компинтента,и теперь вот изучаю всё что нужно для себя))))Такой замечательный форум для ведущих)))))

----------


## танкстеп

Добрый вечер! С этого года я совмещаю проведение свадеб и дней рождение с основной работой. Это очень сложно. В маленьком провинциальном городе профессия ведущего оплачивается не очень хорошо, поэтому стать вольной пока не получается. Хотя хочется т.к. хочется творить, творить, творить и дарить людям сюрпризы. И сайту больше внимания уделять. А пока бессонные ночи.

----------


## mariSh_a

а куда у нас Курочка  :Oj:  спряталась?

----------


## Суперстар

> а куда у нас Курочка  спряталась?


Она отдыхает от "трудов праведных" на море, уже скоро приедет. Мы уже ее заждались :Aga:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> и сразу наткнулась на землячку!


В нашем полку прибыло!!!Пивет землячка!!!

----------


## Татка Натка

> В нашем полку прибыло!!!


Да я давненько уже в нашем полку, просто на Ин-Ку только набрела! Как я жила без Интернета, одному Боженьке ведомо... Кафешки, знакомые, телефон... А теперь - СЧАСТЬЕ В ПОЛНЫЙ РОСТ! И я могу с единомышленниками гонять на одной волне!!! На лучшем форуме в мире!!!!

----------


## цокотуха

с бонбоньерками разобрались! да так и сказала про то,что наши молодые приготовили для всех гостей подарки. спасибо,всем! вы так отзывчивы и не оставляете без помощи! моя вторая свадьба прошла гораздо легче первой! и гости и молодые меня очень благодарили-саамое приятное для меня было-это именно благодарность-неделю я сияла,что смогла эту свадьбу сделать интересной и веселой! были свои минусы-весь следующий день анализировала, много,но в первый раз было намного боязнее начинать)))) спасибо милые, особенно Лори,которая за несколько дней до самой свадьбы, мне помогла разобраться в моих наработках. а так я все что-то добавляла меняла и не могла остановиться. и Танечка,которая мне тоже очень помогла,рассказала как правильно вести себя,как говорить с гостями.

----------


## Курица

> а куда у нас Курочка  спряталась?





> Она отдыхает от "трудов праведных" на море, уже скоро приедет.



И старичкам, по коим соскучаться за 2 недели успела, и новичкам (*Татка Натка*, 
*Елена Хохлова*), встрече с которыми  :MULITRI 01:  РАДА!!!


Каждый новый человек - это цлая "страна", которая и сама обогатится нашими полезными ископаемыми (форумскими), и Форум собой украсит!!!


*Суперстар*, 
*Славина*, 
*ТАТЬЯНА55*, спасибо за  :Connie 43:

----------


## вера денисенко

*Курица*, как хорошо наша Курочка вернулась!!!))) С приездом!!!! делись впечатлением ? Про море готова слушать и читать и читать)))

----------


## Татка Натка

Раз уж меня мама-Курочка рада видеть, то ваще корона небо поцарапает!!!  Значит спрошу, потому что пока блудю в темах - есть где-нибудь темка про отношения нас с законом? Кто ИП, а кто вольный пахарь? И каково там и там? :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

> Раз уж меня мама-Курочка рада видеть, то ваще корона небо поцарапает!!!


 :Vah:  :069: 



> спрошу, потому что пока блудю в темах - есть где-нибудь темка про отношения нас с законом? Кто ИП, а кто вольный пахарь? И каково там и там?


_Что-то близкое_ смотри тут:
Раздел ведущих - мастеров Праздника
Организация работы
*Налоговая "напоминалка"*
по адресу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...%EB%EA%E0-quot 
*Праздничные услуги как бизнес.Работа агенств*
тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...2%E0-%E0%E3%E5

----------


## Кубаночка

Танюша, с возвращением!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## татьяна 73

Ой Танюш ,Танюш и с возвращением и с впечатлениями,рада и по доброму завидую тебе как ты умеешь наслаждаться жизнью   Ну и конечно же спешу загрузить отдохнувшую телом и душой  маму -Курочку ,своим вопрос В пятницу день леса в шашлычке ,человек 20 Где взять материалу?

----------


## Курица

Приветик,Тань!!! :Yahoo: 



> В пятницу день леса в шашлычке ,человек 20 Где взять материалу?


Попробую помочь! :Derisive: 
Глянь вот ЭТОТ *сценарий* 
 
и *ТУТ* - о прзднике и стишки всякие (вдруг что глянется для "связки") :Derisive:

----------


## Курица

> Танюша, с возвращением!!!!!


Олеся, Кубаночка!!! Привет,дорогая!
ЛЮДИ!!! 
Вот вам доказательство форумской дружбы- мы с Олесей и её дочкой Ариночкой встретились в Геленджике, куда они приехали из Краснодара...Вот:
[IMG]http://*********ru/3140104.jpg[/IMG] 
А вот и собственно -встреча, запечатлённая мимо проходившим парнишкой:
[IMG]http://*********org/2336159.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## татьяна 73

Танечка ,спасибо Теперь хоть есть от чего оттолкнуться В свою основу подмешаю и должно получиться Понравилась идея  радио" Ёлки -палки плюс" Буду пробовать , а что получится потом расскажу

----------


## макушка

Привет форумчане!!!Стучать вроде поздно-уже вошла,но вот теперь спрашиваю разрешения присоедениться к обществу.Имя в нике-моя кличка школьных времен,а так я Валерия,общий стаж вольного ведущего-4 гда,а по совместительству-20лет.Я как попала на форум,почувствовала себя как восторженный щенок-давай писать,делиться-и поняла.что отдавать для меня приятней чем получать.Я раньше все вела в классическом стиле-стихи,обряды,поздравления.пафос.А сейчас шпарю на рельсах юмора и в конце мероприятия люди подходят и говорят-"Спасибо,мы так насмеялись отдохнули"
Кстати я не знала как попасть из новичков например в пользователи.Просто пошла строчить,писать и БАХ-я пользователь,радовалась как ребенок!Подскажите а как дальше идут продвижения по форуму?От чего зависит статус форумчан?Просто интересно.Готова дружить и помогать,надеюсь взаимно.

----------


## Кубаночка

> А вот и собственно -встреча, запечатлённая мимо проходившим парнишкой:


ААААаааа!!!!! Класс!!!! Как будто только что!!!! Я очень рада ЛИЧНОМУ знакомству с хозяюшкой цыплятника!!! Добрая-добрая, хохотушка, сыплет анекдоты на каждую тему и просто Мягкая и Домаааашняяя!!!!

----------


## макушка

Пи-пи-пимагите!!!Как правильно выставлять в конце сообщения например свои электронные адреса или  делать цитирование сразу нескольких фраз,не могу разобраться.

----------


## Курица

> Как правильно выставлять в конце сообщения например свои электронные адреса или  делать цитирование сразу нескольких фраз,не могу разобраться


На все эти :Yes4:  и массу других вопросов ты найдешь ответ в темке "А КАК????"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5 

Адрес свой вставляешь в Твоем кабинете к качестве АВТОПОДПИСИ.

----------


## макушка

Спасибо!!!Татьяна,точно под крылышком-раз заблудилась и сразу направили.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Вот вам доказательство форумской дружбы- мы с Олесей и её дочкой Ариночкой встретились в Геленджике, куда они приехали из Краснодара.


Здорово!Мы то же с Алёной из Таганрога встречались!!!Как хорошо,что Татьяна Курочка у нас такая умница-всё успевает!И работать и отдыхать!У нас тут вроде всё спакойно..только конечно хозяйки не хватает,скучно и грустно!!!Давай делись фотками ещё!!!!

----------


## Татка Натка

> Раздел ведущих - мастеров Праздника
> Организация работы
> Налоговая "напоминалка"


Ой-Ой, меня туда не пускают...
 А может тему новую забабахать - "Сплю спокойно" против "Вольных пахарей"?

----------


## Ноня

> Добрая-добрая, хохотушка, сыплет анекдоты на каждую тему и просто Мягкая и Домаааашняяя!!!!


Именно такой я нашу маму-курочку и представляю! Таня вообще супер-человек! Открытая душа и просто палочка-выручалочка для всех нас, молодых и неопытных. Я чуть-что сразу под крыло и всегда там тепло!)))СПАСИБО :Tender:

----------


## танкстеп

Под крылышком у МАМЫ-КУРОЧКИ действительно очень тепло. И на этом сайте тепло по-семейному. Я понимаю, что не могу просмотреть все, но то что нахожу - это клад. Все это помогает мне проводить праздники. Вес огромное СПАСИБО! Я готова повторять этот каждую минуту. Сама креативить начинаю маленькими шажками, трудно пока еще выдумать более совершенные мероприятия. С таким материалом мне не хватает на мероприятиях раскованности. От свадьбы к свадьбе я конечно вижу изменения, но они маленькие. Я с одной стороны очень общительный человек, легко нахожу общий язык с людьми, всю жизнь участвовала в каких-то праздниках. А тут груз ответственности, что всем должно быть весело меня тормозит. С каждым проведенным мероприятием наблюдаю изменения в себе в этом плане, но они приходят маленькими шажками. Мне интересно у кого-то из новичков есть такие переживания и что с этим делать?

----------


## Курица

> может тему новую забабахать - "Сплю спокойно" против "Вольных пахарей"?


Наташа,на мой взгляд, слово ПРОТИВ несет негативный оттенок(помнишь мультик "Баба Яга против?") :057: 

Может,  провести опрос здесь, в темке-_что лучше:быть вольным пахарем или...спать спокойно,заплатив налоги?_
И, если тему сочтут актуальной, я помогу тебе открыть её тут, в Ин-Кубаторе, если Марина,наш Админ, будет не против. Договорились?
И темку может быть назвать в таком ключе "Мы оба пашем...Но я сплю спокойно. А ты?...))"

----------


## Татка Натка

> что лучше:быть вольным пахарем или...спать спокойно,заплатив налоги?


Было бы здорово, узнать мнение профессионалов со стажем и не только, потому что вопрос животрепещущий. Меня в свое время знакомые ведущие отговорили открывать ИП, а нервирует, что в любой момент могут надавать по попе. лето и НГ еще куда ни шло (грех жаловаться) а вот весна-осень месяцы тихие, голодные...  Заполнить провал можно только грамотной и широкой рекламой. А как громко о себе кричать, если совесть не чиста? Сарафанное радио штука хорошая, но для города миллионника... Поделитесь опытом?

----------


## Снежная Бела

Ой, девочки, на открытии ИП спокойствие не появится, ИМХО. Да, отчисления налогов ( хорошо бы найти не сильно грубящего бухгалтера), да печати-бланки-договоры...НО..есть куча подводных камней. например Российское авторское общество! В любой момент(дай Бог, не наступит он в нашй жизни) может хватить за филейную часть за исполнение ЛЮБЫХ песен на праздничном застолье :Tu: , за использование песенных нарезок и те де и те пе...
Я не говорю, что ИП не стоит открывать, но вот такие пироги у нас в стране.




> А как громко о себе кричать, если совесть не чиста? Сарафанное радио штука хорошая, но для города миллионника...


 А может под крылышко какого-нить свадебного агентства( может и не одного)? Они - юридическое лицо, заключат с тобой контракт-договор...тада можно и ИП открыть, но о своих опасениях я уже писала.

----------


## Ноня

> А тут груз ответственности, что всем должно быть весело меня тормозит. С каждым проведенным мероприятием наблюдаю изменения в себе в этом плане, но они приходят маленькими шажками. Мне интересно у кого-то из новичков есть такие переживания и что с этим делать?


Танюша, читала твое сообщение у меня всё также точь в точь как у тебя. Опыт пока очень маленький хочется все и сразу освоить а времени не хватает...

----------


## Курица

> Танюша, читала твое сообщение у меня всё также точь в точь как у тебя.


хм...понятно...так и должно быть,девчонки...Ещё у великого Толстого, помните?-читаем:"Все СЧАСТЛИВЫЕ семьи похожи друг на друга, каждая несчастливая семья несчастлива по-своему..."
Вы же СЧАСТЛИВЫ, что на наш Форум во всемирной паутине набрели, не так ли??? :Smile3:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я с одной стороны очень общительный человек, легко нахожу общий язык с людьми, всю жизнь участвовала в каких-то праздниках. А тут груз ответственности, что всем должно быть весело меня тормозит


Тёзка,пока ты сомневаешься и копаешся в себе ты растёшь.Как только успокоилась...считай зазвездилась,всё начала топтаться на месте.Так что всё у тебя будет хорошо.



> Может,  провести опрос здесь, в темке-что лучше:быть вольным пахарем или...спать спокойно,заплатив налоги?


Плачу налоги более 10 лет...хорошо это или плохо?Разберёмся,когда возьмуться за вольных пахарей(ярлык не мой!!!)Посчитала...уже "отдала" госуарству стоимость квартиры.Открывать ли ещё одну дублирующую тему?(с новым названием)Думаю все кто хотели и захотят,скажут в тех что уже есть.30 или 50 сообщений не так уж и много...для творческой личности.



> Сарафанное радио штука хорошая,


Да Танюша!У нас в мегополисе сарафанка самая первая и главная рекламма.Сама начала рекламироваться в журналах только для того,что бы был приток "свежой крови"...в смысле новый круг клиентов.Ну не просто работать по 5-8 праздников в одной компашке....А ещё 2 года назад,было только несколько чёрно-белых строчек в "Проспекте" и ВСЁ!!!!



> хорошо бы найти не сильно грубящего бухгалтера), да печати-бланки-договоры..


У меня вменёнка.Да,есть у меня именные квитанции,и печать я ставлю только в договоре с клиентами,так это же только+ для меня ...получила задаток в 30% и клиенты мои!по квитанции остаток суммы...Зачем бухгалтер?

----------


## макушка

> На все эти и массу других вопросов ты найдешь ответ в темке "А КАК????"
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5 
> 
> Адрес свой вставляешь в Твоем кабинете к качестве АВТОПОДПИСИ.


 Здравствуйте мама-Курочка.Если в проведении мероприятий я что-то умею могу.То с компом я явно на ВЫ.Короче чайник.Я как только не пыталась сделать автоподпись.Но во-первых не понимаю там сразу выходят слова на анг.В скобках.Пыталась загрузить фото,выбрала файл,но как нажимаю загрузку подписи или предварительный просмотр подписи-у меня выходит надпись,что мне недоступна эта вебстраница.Объясните на пальцах что к чему.Заранее благодарна!!!

----------


## Ноня

МАМА КУРОЧКАААА (ну вот опять) не подскажешь где можно посмотреть темку про испытания д/ молодоженов

----------


## танкстеп

Спасибо Курочке и Татьяне за поддержку! А нам Ноня с тобой учиться, учиться и учиться. На прошлой свадьбе проводила с молодоженами испытания с мыльными пузырями. Взяла здесь на форуме, автору спасибо! Раздала жениху и невесте по мыльным пузырям и задавала вопросы каждому, например: "Сколько раз в год ты будешь возить супругу отдыхать на море? или Сколько часов ты разрешишь супругу пить пиво с друзьями?" и т.п. А ответ они выдували мыльными пузырями. Было очень смешно.

----------


## Курица

> не подскажешь где можно посмотреть т*емку про испытания д/ молодоженов*


*Ноня*. тебе сюда: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E6%B8%ED%EE%E2

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте *мама-Курочка*.Если в проведении мероприятий я что-то умею могу.То с компом я явно на ВЫ.Короче чайник.Я как только не пыталась сделать автоподпись.


*Дочуш*,  :Tender: , давай ПОШАГОВО делать:
1.иди в Твой кабинет.
2.ищи там слева такой "столбик" 
Мои настройки
 Мой профиль
Редактировать данные
Изменить фотографию
Изменить аватар
Редактировать подпись
3. в нем выбери последнее:Редактировать подпись, жми на неё
4.выпадет окно, типа того, в котором ты пишешь сообщения.В нем ты и пишешь, например, какую-то цитату или афоризм, которая является твоим ДЕВИЗОМ. Потом выделяешь ее цветом, шрифтом, размером, т.е. украшаешь. Хотя можно и без этого, если поека не умеешь.
Второй строкой пишешь свой эл. адрес, чтоб люди могли тебе рислать что-то, если попросишь.
И третьей строкой ПИШИ свое ИМЯ.
5.все сделав, как я написала, нажми на кнопку ПОД этим окном, кот. наз-ся ПРЕДПРОСМОТР ПОДПИСИ.Если все понравилось, то жми СОХРАНИТЬ ПОДПИСЬ

А для того. ч*тоб вставить свое фото в виде аватара*(или ,сокращенно, авы),под твоим ником при каждом из ответов,опять  в *Твоем кабинете* жми в том же столбике на Изменить аватар.
Ищи строку Собственный аватар, потом *Второй вариант* - загрузите изображение со своего компьютера. Жми на Обзор, выпадут фото с твоего компа. 

*НО*!!!!!!!
Если оно БОЛЬШОГО размера и тяжелое по весу-никогда не загрузишь. Надо облегчить его,максимальный размер 150 на 300 пикселей или 250.0 Кб.
Если сама не сможешь-попроси кого-нибудь или вышли мне на zegunta@mail.ru
Я тебе отправлю уже  2-ой, "легкий" вариант.




> Объясните на пальцах что к чему.Заранее благодарна!!!


Валерия, аж пальцы заболели. пока объясняла.
Вот теперь только попробуй не сделать так, как я все подробно расписала-
получишь от меня :069: !!!по  :Jopa:

----------


## танкстеп

У меня вопрос:"Когда открывается тема "отчеты о проведенных праздниках"?" :Blush2:

----------


## Ноня

> "Когда открывается тема "отчеты о проведенных праздниках"?"


Танюша, вроде такая есть...

----------


## Курица

> У меня вопрос:"Когда открывается тема "отчеты о проведенных праздниках"?"


после 500 сообщений,по-моему...

----------


## вера денисенко

> после 500 сообщений,по-моему...


 100 сообщений)))   ТАНКСТЕП,девочки вам ещё не много осталось)))) 500 это в раздел к Элине)))) Курочка,так хочется морем полюбоваться,выложи пожалуйста фотографии)))) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Курица

> Курочка,так хочется морем полюбоваться,выложи пожалуйста фотографии))))


Пожалуйста! :Yes4: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/3164619.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3169739.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/2324720.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ноня

> Вы же СЧАСТЛИВЫ, что на наш Форум во всемирной паутине набрели, не так ли???


Вы еще спрашиваете?!?!? КОНЕЧНО!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Пожалуйста!


ЛЯПОТА!!!Танюша,давай ещё фоточки...прям как будто сама всё это вижу,сама стою,тень пускаю... :Derisive: 
Таня,а ты в курсе..если долго смотреть на 2-е фото,начинает казаться,что тучи двигаются,а солнечные лучи то ярче,то бледнее становятся...
Только не думай ч то я ку-ку..просто очень закаты люблю :Blush2:

----------


## Наталья Вишневая

Приветствую всех!Я делаю первые шаги на пути к профессиональному и опытному ведущему (естественно с помощью вашего (нашего) форума) :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2: Я раньше вела мероприятия в детском оздоровительном лагере, во время учебы в институте,потом редкие подработки на детских праздниках и взрослых корпоративах. А первая свадьба у меня была 3-го сентября и мне было оч. приятно,когда невеста звонила через день и говорила что все все им и гостям понравилось и все не как у всех. А это благодаря всем здешним завсегдатаям ))) :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Демух

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане. На форуме зарегестрировалась недавно, натолкнулась на сайт случайно, плавая в просторах интернета в поисках идеи проведения Дня Медика. Никак не получается загрузить фото в Профиле, размер подходящий, а фотография никак не хочет загружаться. Мне очень нужна помощь - по долгу службы, мне часто приходится организовывать и проводить самые для меня нелюбимые мероприятия: Городские торжественные мероприятия, посвящённые всякому разному: Авиаремонтный завод был моим последним наказанием. Сейчас грядёт День Машиностроения - масштабный праздник с участием властей города, начальством 5 предприятий города и т.д. (и всё это на улице, на главной сцене города 24 сентября). Очень хочется, чтобы это было не скучно-торжественное мероприятие, на котором все околеют: и зрители, и артисты. Может есть у кого идейка, или сценарий, сценарный план??? Я  в долгу не останусь, только научусь размещать материалы - помогу, чем смогу.

----------


## Елена Хохлова

Здравствуйте! Не подскажете как попасть в тему СВАДЬБА?

----------


## ЕЛЕна 966

Какое оно прекрасное - МОРЕ! Красота!

----------


## Курица

*Наталья Вишневая*, 
Наташа, вливайся!!!



> делаю первые шаги


С удовольствием подставим ручки, чтоб не упала, как маленькому ребенку,только начинающему ходить!Не стесняйся спрашивать, пиши, общайся.
Обязательно изучи темку в Ин-Ку баторе, которая называется "А КАК?..." -там много полезного для новичка материала.




> Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане.


Здравствуйте и Вы.
Как вас звать-величать, девушка вы, или человек молодой? Или не очень молодой, а поживший уже на этом Свете?



> фотография никак не хочет загружаться


ну что ж, бывает...А Вы попробуйте загрузить не фото в кабинет, а АВАТАР, м.б. и получится! только ...Предупреждение: максимальный размер 150 на 300 пикселей или 250.0 Кб.



> Сейчас грядёт День Машиностроения - масштабный праздник с участием властей города, начальством 5 предприятий города и т.д. (и всё это на улице, на главной сцене города 24 сентября)


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%FF%F2%E8%E9 
вот здесь-темка *Сценарии городских мероприятий*




> Здравствуйте!


*Елена Хохлова*, и вам не хворать!))))))))))) :Smile3: 



> Не подскажете как попасть в тему СВАДЬБА?


Отчего же...подскажем. После испытательного срока в 1 мес. и 30 результативных сообщений.
После этого в ответ на Вашу просьбу "Свадебный Сим-сим" сразу откроется! :Grin:

----------


## Наталья Вишневая

> *Наталья Вишневая*, 
> Наташа, вливайся!!!
> 
> С удовольствием подставим ручки, чтоб не упала, как маленькому ребенку,только начинающему ходить!Не стесняйся спрашивать, пиши, общайся.
> Обязательно изучи темку в Ин-Ку баторе, которая называется "А КАК?..." -там много полезного для новичка материала.


Спасибо))) я рада общению с интересными людьми! Пока читаю и изучаю-изучаю-изучаю)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане. На форуме зарегестрировалась недавно, натолкнулась на сайт случайно, плавая в просторах интернета в поисках идеи проведения Дня Медика. Никак не получается загрузить фото в Профиле, размер подходящий, а фотография никак не хочет загружаться. Мне очень нужна помощь - по долгу службы, мне часто приходится организовывать и проводить самые для меня нелюбимые мероприятия: Городские торжественные мероприятия, посвящённые всякому разному: Авиаремонтный завод был моим последним наказанием. Сейчас грядёт День Машиностроения - масштабный праздник с участием властей города, начальством 5 предприятий города и т.д. (и всё это на улице, на главной сцене города 24 сентября). Очень хочется, чтобы это было не скучно-торжественное мероприятие, на котором все околеют: и зрители, и артисты. Может есть у кого идейка, или сценарий, сценарный план??? Я  в долгу не останусь, только научусь размещать материалы - помогу, чем смогу.


А что за бюджет, кого чего хотят видеть, кто есть у вас в наличии из творческих холлективов?
Можно общаться сообщениями внутри нашего сайта.
Пишите, от вашей информации проще что нибудь предложить.

----------


## клеопатра-29

Здравствуйте дорогие мои! 
Помоему все таки больше нужно сообщений,а вот сколько ???? узнать бы



> 100 сообщений))) ТАНКСТЕП,девочки вам ещё не много осталось)))) 500 это в раздел к Элине

----------


## Демух

> Здравствуйте и Вы.
> Как вас звать-величать, девушка вы, или человек молодой? Или не очень молодой, а поживший уже на этом Свете?
> 
> ну что ж, бывает...А Вы попробуйте загрузить не фото в кабинет, а АВАТАР, м.б. и получится! только ...Предупреждение: максимальный размер 150 на 300 пикселей или 250.0 Кб.
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%FF%F2%E8%E9 
> вот здесь-темка *Сценарии городских мероприятий*


 Спасибо за быстрый отклик. Зовут - Елена. Работаю директором Городского Дворца культуры г.Орша Беларусь (с января 2011). До этого руководила студией эстрадного пения "Креатив" (сейчас совмещаю это удовольствие с административной работой и ещё кучей др. обязанностей). Например, режиссура вот таких супе-мероприятий. Бюджетом мы не располагаем - этим у нас отдел культуры заведует, а мы лишь его структурное подразделение. Моя задача из всех Дворцов (3х) города собрать 1,5 часа концерт-шоу с вкраплением официальных награждений, поздравлений. И чтобы не скучно было, и чтобы мэру понравилось, и много всяких чтобы. Звёзды будут работать уже после нас - а потом диско и салют. :Blink:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Спасибо за быстрый отклик. Зовут - Елена. Работаю директором Городского Дворца культуры г.Орша Беларусь (с января 2011). До этого руководила студией эстрадного пения "Креатив" (сейчас совмещаю это удовольствие с административной работой и ещё кучей др. обязанностей). Например, режиссура вот таких супе-мероприятий. Бюджетом мы не располагаем - этим у нас отдел культуры заведует, а мы лишь его структурное подразделение. Моя задача из всех Дворцов (3х) города собрать 1,5 часа концерт-шоу с вкраплением официальных награждений, поздравлений. И чтобы не скучно было, и чтобы мэру понравилось, и много всяких чтобы. Звёзды будут работать уже после нас - а потом диско и салют.


Тогда нужно просмотреть программу трёх домов культуры, выбрать интересное и удачное, где то 20 - 25 номеров (потом из этих номеров отсеятся что нибудь), выстроить по динамике и темпоритму (закон трёх китов в режисуре наверняка знаете -яркое начало, яркая  середина и супер яркий финал), "вкрапывайте" предоставленные слова поздравления вручения. Можно программу разбить на три концертных блока и меж ими "вкрапления" (в нутри каждого блока так же закон трёх китов), либо всё в перемешку (но так кропотливаей).
И сюжетную линию машиностроения вплетать по возможности и наличиями соответствующих концертных номеров (а можно и не вплетать, достаточно, что этот концерт посвящённый этому празднику, и всё равно в этих "вкраплениях" бла-бла-бла в честь этого дня).
Что касаемо меня, то я болше ставку делаю на хорошем концерте, а ведущие (как правило это я один), непременно "напоминают" в честь чего мы собрались.
Да, так как это на улице и холодно, концерт не затягивайте, и есть смысл (если есть такая возможность), "поиграть" с народом пару раз - типа масовика затейника пригласить на минуты по три, чтоб люди попрыгали потанцевали (таким образом согрелись), ну может кто и приз...... это я отвлёкся.
Вот такой возможный вариант вам предложил.

----------


## энн

Я - педагог-организатор, вот уже 14 лет. А вот в тамадейском искусстве опыта маловато... 3 свадьбы и один юбилей. Через 2 дня - свадьба, волнуюсь дико... Ведь никаких шпаргалок не может быть, всё надо выучить!  :Aga:

----------


## клеопатра-29

Вы попали на замечательный форум,друзей и саратников.Здесь Все будут переживать за Вас и всегда поддержут,а материяла для проведения любого праздника здесь просто кладесь!Не волнуйтесь,все получится!

----------


## Курица

*энн*, 
привет,Аня! От педагога-организатора до ведущего праздников-один шаг, так мне кажется...



> опыта маловато... 3 свадьбы и один юбилей


НО всё же ЕСТЬ опыт -какой-никакой. Начало положено!



> никаких шпаргалок не может быть, всё надо выучить!


ИМХО_не обязательно. Лучше чётко для себя "затвердить" линию-что за чем, как и почему. И можно говорить своими словами, а не запинаться, зазубрив какой-то текст.
Удачи тебе! :Aga: 




> !Не волнуйтесь,все получится!


согласна с *клеопатра-29*!

----------


## светлана32

мы с Вами коллеги, я тоже педагог-организатор, когда-то было страшновато, но ведь все мы творческие люди, у Вас всё получится! удачи!

----------


## энн

Спасибо за поддержку!!!  :Tender:

----------


## танкстеп

Недавно мне сказали, что на одной из свадеб в городе проводили дары пастух и пастушка или свинарка. Они людей отождествляли с дойным стадом и т.п. есть ли подобные Наработки у наших форумчан. Что эта за сценка, очень интересно.

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Здравствуйте, все все все! Хочу представиться - я _ Любовь , работаю хореографом в  музыкальной щколе. Пока не знаю как аватарку выставлять , но думаю скоро получится. постепенно буду входить в ваш круг.

----------


## Курица

> я _ Любовь , работаю хореографом в  музыкальной щколе.


Здравствуй,Люба! :Aga: 
Любовь, думаю, что тебе будет интересно со своими коллегами пообщаться. Хореографами. Или ты сама еще и ведущая?
Раздел хореографов здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%E0%F4%EE%E2

----------


## энн

Уф! Отстрелялась! Взяли телефончик некоторые из гостей. Удовлетворение получила, но было тяжеловато раскачать народ, особенно в 1-м застолье!




> Да я давненько уже в нашем полку, просто на Ин-Ку только набрела! Как я жила без Интернета, одному Боженьке ведомо... Кафешки, знакомые, телефон... А теперь - СЧАСТЬЕ В ПОЛНЫЙ РОСТ! И я могу с единомышленниками гонять на одной волне!!! На лучшем форуме в мире!!!!


а я - то тамада, то ведущая, частенько переодеваюсь в грузина с усами!

----------


## танкстеп

> хореографом в музыкальной щколе


Это здорово, что Вы еще и танцами занимаетесь. Вашей фишкой станет еще и постановка первого танца молоды. В нашем маленьком городке этим занимается только один хореограф и только совсем недавно, но получается классно! Удачи.

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

> Здравствуй,Люба!
> Любовь, думаю, что тебе будет интересно со своими коллегами пообщаться. Хореографами. Или ты сама еще и ведущая?
> Раздел хореографов здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%E0%F4%EE%E2


Здравствуй, Татьяна!  Конечно хочется пообщаться с коллегами, пойду по ссылочке и постепенно всё получится. Я вообще - то  новичок в интернете. 
Немного почитала и поняла, что здесь всё замечательно.




> Это здорово, что Вы еще и танцами занимаетесь. Вашей фишкой станет еще и постановка первого танца молоды. В нашем маленьком городке этим занимается только один хореограф и только совсем недавно, но получается классно! Удачи.


Да я и ведущей работаю , и преподаю . Был и такой опыт , постановка первого танца прошла хорошо, но молодожёны при гостях растерялись и получилось без эффекта. Ну будем надеяться, что ещё будут желающие показать гостям постановочный танец.

----------


## макушка

Девочки,привет!!!Пыталась нарисоваться и выставить аватарку....У У У ФФФ!!!Еле-еле разобралась,Ильич писал пошагово,вроде читать просто,а на деле,может когда разберусь будет проще,а пока...Не смогла я в Рicasa до конца.И все равно здравствуйте!!!Мама Курочка,ткни где прочитать,и как сделать свой фейс четким? :Grin: Ирина,я и тут не в тему.Сорри.Привет,поклон и просьба.

----------


## mariSh_a

> Девочки,привет!!!Пыталась нарисоваться и выставить аватарку....У У У ФФФ!!!Еле-еле разобралась,Ильич писал пошагово,вроде читать просто,а на деле,может когда разберусь будет проще,а пока...Не смогла я в Рicasa до конца


вроде удачно получилось!!! А зачем в Рicasa? это ж место для хранения фоток .... изображений?

----------


## Курица

> Мама Курочка,ткни где прочитать,и как сделать свой фейс четким


Лер, для этого надо фото, как ...нА ПАСПОРТ... :Taunt: чтоб "морда лица" была снята близко-близёхонько...
Но на первый раз и так-в цветах-приемлемо. (ИМХО)
Вон, и Марише так же показалось:



> вроде удачно получилось!!!

----------


## mariSh_a

> сделать свой фейс четким?


 ну и для этого хороший фотограф под рукой !!!! тады просто прекрасно будет!!! 

- сама о таком мечтаю!!!!!

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Здравствуй, Ириша! Были летом у вас в Воронеже на празднике Пятницкого. Очень понравилось.Гостеприимные у вас народ.Праздник великолепный.Привет Воронежу!

----------


## макушка

Спасибо за потдержку!!!А за Picasa прочла в разделе Как? у Ильича.Там было написано,как уменьшить фото,чтобы выставить.Вот я попыталась.

----------


## Ильич

> Курочка,ткни где прочитать,и как сделать свой фейс четким?Ирина,я и тут не в тему.Сорри.Привет,поклон и просьба.


В пикасе найди  фотку или перетащи ее в пикасу потом кликни по ней - войдешь в режм обработки слева выбери Эффекты в потом выбери Увеличить резкость (первая стоит) и кликни по ней - вот и резко станет потом нажми экспорт и сохрани фото на 320 или 480 пикселов.. Усё

----------


## танкстеп

Я командировке в ВОРОНЕЖЕ до пятницы. Очень хотела бы встретится с коллегами по цеху и пообщаться, но не знаю куда обратиться! ВОРОНЕЖЦЫ ОТКЛИКНИТЕСЬ!

----------


## Курица

> ВОРОНЕЖЦЫ ОТКЛИКНИТЕСЬ!


Таня, у нас Маша Ручей из Воронежской обл., но у нее сейчас с загрузкой страниц  проблемы, постараюсь найти ее данные, сейчас!

Вот, электронка:
sasha-tulskij@yandex.ru 
дело в том. что с Инетом вроде у нее нормально, а трудности с выходом на наш сайт, так что напиши ей на эл. адрес.

----------


## mariSh_a

С наступающим праздником!!!

----------


## танкстеп

> напиши ей на эл. адрес


Огромное спасибо! И в этой проблеме мама Курочка взяла под свое крыло. Письмо написала, жду ответа. Сегодня в Воронеже купила резиновую маску блондинки с красными губами, думаю, что буду одевать ее на "холостятцкую жинь".

----------


## Хельга61

Добрый день....как здорово, что есть такой форум, где черпаешь вдохновение и информацию...Спасибо всем огромное.

----------


## Люсьен2011

всем здравствуйте. в вашем деле я новичок.Но надеюсь что благодаря вам ,я всему научюсь. у вас тут так интересно. здесь объеденилось столько талантливых людей. И я хочу всем сказать огрооооооомное спасибо.

----------


## Darin

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, советом. В субботу свадьба, на которой 50% гостей русскоязычные, а 50% англоязычные. Как быть в такой ситуации? Если кому-то приходилось вести такие свадьбы, расскажите, пожалуйста, как все прошло.

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Доброе утро уважаемые друзья! Как хорошо что я теперь почаще с вами буду общаться! я 27 лет отработала в детском саду муз. руководителем, а сейчас уволилась, по семейным обстоятельствам, но хобби своё любимое продолжаю, провожу юбилеи и свадьбы. Очень бы хотелось с вами общаться и обмениватьсяо пытом. Надеюсь вы примете меня в свой уютный и тёплый домик.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Под крылышком КУРОЧКИ, уютно всем!
По поводу англоязычных на свадьбе, были у меня "немцы", но не много в процентном соотношении, и с ними был переводчик, (хотя она потом практически ничего не переводила, так как изучал я немецкий, на свадьбу "подготовился" - вспомнил всё что знал).
Но вот вёл свадьбу, где были глухонемые половина гостей. При встречи с заказчиками я просил мне обязательно двух переводчиков, так как по губам меня могли понимать, но не ко всем я мог быть одновременно лицом к ним.
И конечно в корне менял программу, так как начиная от музыки и дискотеки и заканчивая разговорных моментов - всё это сводил к минимуму. Приходилось "строить" слова так, чтоб не затрудняли они перевод. В общем свадьбу делал на движении и определённых действиях, которые были понятны без слов всем (и иностранцам тоже).

----------


## на-тал-ка

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, советом. В субботу свадьба, на которой 50% гостей русскоязычные, а 50% англоязычные. Как быть в такой ситуации? Если кому-то приходилось вести такие свадьбы, расскажите, пожалуйста, как все прошло.


Для такой свадьбы нужно много переводчиков, хотя бы по 1 на 2-3 гостя. Чтобы люди понимали, что происходит. Я проводила традиционную свадьбу с элементами украинскими. Жених -англичанин. Многие тексты, которые использовали для эпизодов , заранее приготовили в двух экземплярах, для того, чтобы участниками были и наши, и англичане. Свидетель был англоязычный. Гости были очень позитивные, открытые. Все прошло на ура. Жених в шароварах учился  танцевать гопак при помощи наших гостей, свидетель пел в подарок свадебную английскую песню, англ.гости в "Танцах народов мира" такой ирландский танец забабахали -блеск. А уже когда теща с зятем танцевали в укр. костюмах -свадьбу просто порвали!!!! Языковый барьер практически не чувствовался... Я перед свадьбой немножко восстановила свой университетский английский, и кое-где даже "свои 5 копеек вставляла".....Но главное, что очень хорошая была девочка-переводчик для молодых,  которая переводила русские тексты жениху тихонько, а все , что говорили английский гости-вслух. (0й, увидела, что свадьба уже сегодня.... Ну, может кому сгодится)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Для такой свадьбы нужно много переводчиков, хотя бы по 1 на 2-3 гостя.


А если свадьба 200 человек? Сотня интостранцев! Минимум 30 переводчиков! И дело не в увиличении наличия гостей за столом, а в том, что где нанять столько переводчиков? И это дорого.
Потом, представьте картину - сказала тамада фразу и за столом гул голосов одних переводчиков следом расползается. :Aga: 

Один или два переводчика, отдельный им микрофон, и они либо рядом с вами переводят, либо сидя за столом.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

А если небольшая компания, 30-50 человек, то микрофон не обязательный. После слов тамады обычно все с любопытством спокойно с пониманием выслушивают перевод.

----------


## на-тал-ка

> А если свадьба 200 человек? Сотня интостранцев!


Руслан! Я просто рассказала, как было у меня. Англичан было 15 человек, переводчиков 5, плюс некоторые англо-русско- говорящие гости. И шума не было... Все очень профессионально.Переводчики сидели между англоязычными гостями... И не думаю, что гости у вас сидят за столом, как в рот воды набрав..А перевод каждой фразы вслух уменьшает насыщенность свадьбы... Просто это был пример, как можно выйти из ситуации... А вы решаете сами для конкретных обстоятельств. Удачи!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*на-тал-ка*, Радость, моя, ни вкоем случае не хотел вас компрометировать, просто представил подобное на большое колличество гостей, прикольно выглядет :Taunt: 
Собственно внёс свою мысль тоже относительно своего опыта.
Да, к стати, вот бы такую свадьбу, где все гости молчат, словно в рот воды набрали. :Grin:

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Да девочки и мальчики с иностранцами наверное очень тяжело работать. У нас проще в Республике, переводчиков не надо.
Удачи ВАМ и  оптимизма!

----------


## на-тал-ка

> на-тал-ка, Радость, моя, ни вкоем случае не хотел вас компрометировать, просто представил подобное на большое колличество гостей, прикольно выглядет


 Я думаю, полюсные мнения тем и хороши, что показывают разное видение проблемы!Так что все обсуждения и разночтения только приветствуются!!!
   Все равно,  основные решения по поводу разруливания языковых ньюансов у меня принимали заказчики... Это все таки комфортность их гостей и их финансовые влеты....
  А наше дело- успешно  вписАться в предложенную схему. И поверьте, это такой класс, когда все получится!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день....как здорово, что есть такой форум, где черпаешь вдохновение и информацию...


ВСЕМ новичкам советую прочитать пост *Руслана Шумилова*.Так как по  по ссылке попадут не все, перепощу его сюда. Руслан, спасибо тебе за прекрасное начало дня!!! Щёки болят, глаза слезятся...
Читайте и набирайтесь опыта, дорогие новички!:

_Когда у меня был стаж тамадейства около трёх с половиной лет, в одном из ресторанов мне предложили провести новогоднюю ночь (кроме свадеб ничего никогда не вёл!).
 31-е декабря, 23:30, огромный зал ресторана, гости сиротливо сидят небольшими компашками за своими столиками, озираясь на остальных. Обстановка напряженная. Мой выход:
 - Добрый вечер уважаемые гости, вас приветствует ресторан "Журавли", и мы все искрене рады видеть вас за нашим СВАДЕБНЫМ застольем! ... и всё..!
 Зал взорвался от громогласного смеха, официанты выронили свои разносы с рук, загибаясь от смеха, гости стали сползать со стульев под стол в ржачном конвульсиии. Я стою и не могу ничего понять, что тут такого смешного сказал?
 Когда за спиной моей на сцене гитарист уронил электро гитару, на грохот я обернулся к музыкантам, вижу - гитарист коленями уткнулся в оброненную гитару и ржет (а ему на ней вот вот играть!), барабанщик головой весь в своей установке, ржет; остальные музыканты убежали за кулисы и истерично гогочат. Мне на мгновение показалось, что я попал в огромную ПСИХУШКУ.
 Под нестихающий всеобщий ржач, стал "прокручивать плёнку назад", и - О УЖАС! До меня дошло!
 Понимаю, что говорить что либо в микрофон бесполезно, "смеюсь" со всеми, а сам думаю как выкрутиться, тем более уже как минуту должен танцевать новогодний вальс шоу-балет.
 Не поверите, ждал минимум ещё минуты три, с "кислой" улыбкой на лице (первый серьёзный НОВЫЙ ГОД - а тут я так лохонулся).
 И уловив лёгкое затихания всеобщего ржача, продолжаю - НАКОНЕЦ ТАКИ МОЯ ШУТКА РАЗРЯДИЛА ОБСТАНОВКУ.
 Следом я совершаю следущую ошибку: - А СЕЙЧАС, ВСТРЕЧАЙТЕ - ШОУ БАЛЕТ (название не помню, ну к примеру) ТО-ДЕС! ...и всё..!
 Звуко-оператор вечно серьёзный, и то же не понял, с чего это вдруг все умирают сосмеху, но после моего объявления включает фонограмму вальса, и вместо восьми пар выходят только две, как оказалось артисты тоже в конвульсиях, одна из девочек этого балета описалась, и смогли выйти только две пары, под музыку, с искаженными лицами от смеха они попытались хоть что то станцевать, после первых десяти секунд танца (зал не унемается - ржет), один из парней покидает партнёршу и пулей летит с хохотом за кулисы, девушка оставшаяся без партнёра пыталась танцевать соло. Видя всё это зал вторично взрывается, уже, истеричным смехом! Вторая пара так же свалила за кулисы (прошло только 15 - 20 секунд вальса!), осталась на танц поле одна девушка, добросовестно солировавшая за всех восьмерых.
 Я стою в ужасе и одновременно пытаюсь со всеми "смеятся"! Девушка несколько мгновений танца поняла, что совсем одна на танц-поле, делает хореографический "поклон" и убегает, мол валсь закончился. А музыка звучит! Звуко-оператор не видет сцену из звуко-операторской.
 Краем глаза вижу, что музыканты собрались на сцене, и вроде готовы играть и петь, и я снова делаю очередную ошибку - обявляю, под едва стихший всеобщий хохот музыкантов, ребята профессионалы, силой воли смогли собраться, ударный отбили темп и музыка зазвучала, короткий проигрыш, запел певец, и вступает гитарист, который чуть ли не сидя на своей гитаре ржал прямо на сцение. ...и всё..!
 Гитара, оказалось, почемуто довольно громко выведенна, и "заиграл" такой нестрояк, что певец прямо в микрофон снова заржал! Гости были на пределе своих сил! Практически ни у одной девушки от слёз неосталось макияжа! Всеобщая истерика не прекращалась, мужики в прямом смысле слова ВИЗЖАЛИ, смеятся небыло сил. Музыкнты всё нахрен побросали и дёру за кулисы, барабанщик уходя, не то в шутку, не то для профилактики, швыряет в меня барабанные палочки, и надо же, именно в этот момент я поворачиваюсь лицом к убегающим музыкантам, И ОДНА ИЗ ПАЛОЧЕК ПОПАДАЕТ МНЕ ТОЧНО В ЛИЦО прямо на глазах всех гостей ...и всё..!
 Вы не представляете, что творилось в зале! Можно было смело вызывать скорую с психушки, никого бы они не оставили, диагноз был бы острый истерический массовый психоз.
 И смех и грех, но понимаю, что это может быть началом конца! Из всех живых существ этого ресторана, мне одному было не очень смешно
 Правда, зря я так переживал, всё прошло в итоге блестяще, не смотря на красную часть моего лица от палочки, все гости выполняли всё что я хотел!
 Этот новый год был НЕЗАБЫВАЕМЫМ!_

----------


## Darin

Спасибо всем за советы! Свадьба прошла "на ура". Волновались зря. Особенно иностранцем понравилось. Они были очень веселые, особенно дружок. Переводчик был, без него бы точно не справились, и все задания на карточках были написаны на двух языках (заранее попросили перевести невесту). А так, все проводили как обычно.

----------


## лист

Всем доброго дня! Очень счастлива. что есть такой спасительный форум, побывав на страницах которого, заряжаешься позитивной энергией, жаждой творить и работать, не киснуть и не опускать руки....Спасибо всем огромное за ваш опыт , за бескорыстие, за доброту....

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Большое спасибо, что отправили меня на нужную страничку по хореографии, но я еще занимаюсь и ведением торжеств, свадеб. Много интересного и плезного я уже здесь нашла. Спасибочки. Вы умнички!!!

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Посмотрела много видео "Встреча молодых" Очень хочется что нибудь новенького. Может кто подскажет? Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*на-тал-ка*, 



> И поверьте, это такой класс, когда все получится!!!!


Совершенно точно, блаженство, когда всё получается.
p.s.
Только сейчас дошло как "цитировать"!
А то в ручную кавычки, правой мышкой копировал...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Курица*, 



> Руслан, спасибо тебе за прекрасное начало дня!!!


Всегда пожалуйста, жаль, что не умею писать, вот еслибы я рассказал бы :Taunt:

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Добрый вечер всем форумчанам. Я сегодня опять в трансе. Что-то не везет, опять свалился заказ. Такое впечатление что я стала не нужна, хотя свадьбы веду уже или еще 8 лет, а в культуре 27. А может зря волнуюсь.Ведь я в такой замечательной компании.С вами.Всем привет.

----------


## Курица

> Ведь я в такой замечательной компании.С вами.Всем привет.


Конечно,Ивановна,однозначно!
А это-тебе!!!!!!!!! :Derisive:  :Yes4: 
http://files.mail.ru/L1EYZ5

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Девочки и и мальчики мне так приятно написать Вам большой творческий привет!

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

*Курица*, А как курочку мило величать? И так хочеться поближе познакомиться то"

----------


## ilarionova

> Курица, А как курочку мило величать? И так хочеться поближе познакомиться то"


Ну это же наша милая . добрая и очень талантливая мама-Курочка - ТАТЬЯНА.

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

> Конечно,Ивановна,однозначно!
> А это-тебе!!!!!!!!!


Боже, как точно Татьяны ты подобрала эту заставочку.Очень приятно,даже настроение поднимается все више и више! Длагодарю!!!
Как тепленько под крылышком.

----------


## Курица

> .Очень приятно,даже настроение поднимается все више и више! Длагодарю!!!


Ивановна, я очень рада, что тебе приятно!
Расскажи-ка, что за чудесный национальный ли головной убор у тебя на аве? Или так-модничаешь? :Derisive:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Добрый вечер всем форумчанам. Я сегодня опять в трансе. Что-то не везет, опять свалился заказ. Такое впечатление что я стала не нужна, хотя свадьбы веду уже или еще 8 лет, а в культуре 27.


Поверь - это нормально, у меня на малой родине тамадов развелось - хоть отстреливай :Grin:  И дело дошло до абсурда - конкуренцию составляют ЦЕНОВОЙ ПОЛИТИКОЙ, то есть, в два в три раза за услуги берут ДЕШЕВЛЕ.
И естественно, что теперь, когда звонят заказчики, то первым делом спрашивают какая цена, а не свободность моей на ту или иную дату, про программу и различные услуги я молчу.
И когда по телефону у меня спрашивают СКОЛЬКО ВЫ СТОИТЕ, я говорю стоимось и точно знаю, что мне они не перезвонят. Ну и флаг им в руки!
С коллегами -новичками я как то пообщался, мол зачем вы так кординально сбиваете и без того не высокую ценовую планку, на что мне отвечают, мол качеством мы вас корефеев не осилим, а так по две свадьбы каждую неделю работаем (а у меня и у других мэтров иногда выходит по одной в месяц из-за этого!). Вот и вопрос, как быть?
Я никогда не буду работать по цене ниже, которой достоин, просто для меня это будет унизительно тамадить за три тысячи! Конечно, новички пока на плаву и при деньгах, ведь они берут колличеством.
Думаю, что отчаеваться не стоит, рано или поздно налоговая заставит платить налоги всех, и на плаву остануться те, кто в состоянии это выдержать, а "дешёвые" свадьбы тамадить будет невыгодно.

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

> Расскажи-ка, что за чудесный национальный ли головной убор у тебя на аве? Или так-модничаешь?


Правда чудесный? я его сама себе придумала и сшила.Мне вообще всякие шапочки , платочки очень трудно подобрать.А это платок, сверху кусок материи переплетен в жгут и готво! Татьяна, ведь я еще и пою в фолклорном ансамбле Очень рада общению с тобой
Мы подносим вам каравай
Чарку выпиваем до дна.

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Доброе утро Руслан. Все так и есть, развелось нас (их, которые говорят, а сколько времени вы учились этому. и не знаешь что ответить. Всю свою сознательную жизнь) просто не счесть.
 Спасибо за пддержку. Очень рада знакомству.Мы ведь почти земляки
.Мне порой хочется уступить, но совесть не позволяет отработать ниже чем можешь.
А потом и кайфа не получишь от работы

----------


## Наденька-Надюша

здравствуйте,форумчане!очень волнуюсь,это мое первое сообщение.работаю ведущей праздников 8 лет.о ценовой политике с Русланом согласна,но сама лично знакома с начинающей тамадой,которая взяла в диджеи мужа(бывшего таксиста,к технике никакого отношения),закупили самую дешевую аппаратуру и цену объявили наравне с нашей.и заказы у них есть.посмотрела их на видео-стало стыдно за нас ведущих.когда-то и я начинала,но за чисто символическую плату......

----------


## kvitka alena

Добрый всем вечер! Так давно не была здесь, вместе с вами((((( а здесь все так же хорошо и тепло))))))

----------


## ilarionova

> здравствуйте,форумчане!очень волнуюсь,это мое первое сообщение.работаю ведущей праздников 8 лет.о ценовой политике с Русланом согласна,но сама лично знакома с начинающей тамадой,которая взяла в диджеи мужа(бывшего таксиста,к технике никакого отношения),закупили самую дешевую аппаратуру и цену объявили наравне с нашей.и заказы у них есть.посмотрела их на видео-стало стыдно за нас ведущих.когда-то и я начинала,но за чисто символическую плату......


Да все мы когда то начинали с чисто символической платы. прошло время, не много набрались опыта, теперь  можно свой труд оценивать  по себе.

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Девченки, подскажите в какой теме можно найти сценарии свадеб и юбилеев. Читать вроде бы научилась, вот искать пока не могу.
Буду признательна

----------


## ilarionova

Любочка а сходи вот по этой ссылке, там почитаешь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F!-quot/page13

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Доброе утро Руслан. Все так и есть, развелось нас (их, которые говорят, а сколько времени вы учились этому. и не знаешь что ответить. Всю свою сознательную жизнь) просто не счесть.
>  Спасибо за пддержку. Очень рада знакомству.Мы ведь почти земляки
> .Мне порой хочется уступить, но совесть не позволяет отработать ниже чем можешь.
> А потом и кайфа не получишь от работы


Видать такая же (извинете всем) хрень и у вас, настал периуд (не знаю который по счету) когда люди снова образумяться, будут заказывать профи а не РУБАЛ денег, но всему своё время.
НО! Если всем нам звонят и спрашивают первым делом стоимость наших услуг ( а потом только, что и какак), а таких становится больше и больше, то это означает, что большинства заказчиков интересует сам факт свадебного слбытия, а не его качество, то мы, скорее всего, будем в пролёте.
ЖИЗНЬ В ДЖУНГЛЯХ - сурова.

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

> Любочка а сходи вот по этой ссылке, там почитаешь
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F!-quot/page13


Я думала только мне не спиться.Спасибо за быстрый шаг.Пройдет время и я буду плезной для новичков. :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

> ЖИЗНЬ В ДЖУНГЛЯХ - сурова.


 Видно мы с вами друзья по несчастью.Но я думаю счастье вдруг в тишине постучится в дверь
Неужель ты ко мне ? Верю иль не верить ...Будет и на нашей улице праздник :Koshechka 07:

----------


## Люсьен2011

Если говорить о цене заказа, то нам новичкам действительно  приходится занижать цену(а иначе где взять клиента ,на ком то надо учиться,  заработать репутацию) Да и очень много людей с маленькой зарплатой, а они ведь тоже хотят праздника(профи им не по карману). Поэтому и первый вопрос всегда-сколько?.и если цена соответствует их кошельку очень радуются. Но в основном предпочтение  всё равно отдают тем  о ком уже наслышены  и за любую цену.

----------


## Mari@

Когда то давно мне говорили, сначала ты работаешь на авторитет, а потом авторитет работает на тебя! Коллеги это действительно работает, город у нас не большой 37тыс.чел. начинала тоже с меньшего, но когда сарафанное радио заработало и в одной семье три свадьбы за год отыграли со мной. Знаете я задумалась, а не пора ли стоить по дороже? В сезон сработало, заказов было предостаточно и свадьбы и юбилеи.И всё бы ничего если бы в наш городок соседи за 40км не влезли, девочки из пед.училища пополам наши цены перебили. Ну сами понимаете ситуация не из приятнейших. Но цену сбивать не собираюсь, живу по принципу каждому свой клиент!

----------


## Курица

*Mari@*, 
Маша (а тебя, наверное, именно так зовут?!), давай лучше познакомимся, а не про ситуацию 



> не из приятнейших


говорить будем...
Тем более что наша Анатольевна узнавала:"ВСЁ будет хорошо!" А с Форумом -ещё лучше!!!
Расскажи о себе, пожалуйста! :Yes4:

----------


## Mari@

:Smile3: Всем, доброго дня! Меня зовут Мария, работаю ведущей, всего ничего полтора года, но опыт имеется, со школьной скамьи лидер, участних всех смотров художественной самодеятельности, посещала театральный кружок, затем 6 лет работала вожатой, 4 из них во Всероссийском Детском Центре "ОРЛЁНОК". Считаю школа у меня хорошая, а на то чтобы зарабатывать деньги своим талантом подтолкнули друзья, попробовала, да и понравилось, когда моё хобби для души стало приносить ещё и деньги, то честно признаюсь затянуло!!!! Конечно я ещё вкладываю всё заработанное в себя и свое творчество, накопить как-то не получается. Я очень рада, что оказалась здесь на форуме, а всё благодаря "Арт-магистрали" в Сочи!!! Ну вот собственно, это обо мне! :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Если говорить о цене заказа, то нам новичкам действительно  приходится занижать цену(а иначе где взять клиента ,на ком то надо учиться,  заработать репутацию) Да и очень много людей с маленькой зарплатой, а они ведь тоже хотят праздника(профи им не по карману). Поэтому и первый вопрос всегда-сколько?.и если цена соответствует их кошельку очень радуются. Но в основном предпочтение  всё равно отдают тем  о ком уже наслышены  и за любую цену.


У меня есть ученики, они работают за меньшую сумму, и они (чтоб небыло лишних вопросов) предупреждают заказчиков, что "стаж" их работы такой то.
Но я говорил в своём посте выше про тех, которые бьют себя пяткой в грудь, говоря, что они профессионалы! Богатейший опыт работы! Знаем всё! Умеем всё!
А потом из-за таких профессионалов байки про тамадов говорят: - Как испортить праздник? А буду тамадой!
Так, что  вот так.
Конечно я приветствую тех, кто желает и становиться тамадой, и по мере возможности в этом им помогаю.

----------


## Веселиса

> Когда то давно мне говорили, сначала ты работаешь на авторитет, а потом авторитет работает на тебя! Коллеги это действительно работает, город у нас не большой 37тыс.чел. начинала тоже с меньшего, но когда сарафанное радио заработало и в одной семье три свадьбы за год отыграли со мной. Знаете я задумалась, а не пора ли стоить по дороже? В сезон сработало, заказов было предостаточно и свадьбы и юбилеи.И всё бы ничего если бы в наш городок соседи за 40км не влезли, девочки из пед.училища пополам наши цены перебили. Ну сами понимаете ситуация не из приятнейших. Но цену сбивать не собираюсь, живу по принципу каждому свой клиент!


Полностью согласна.Я работаю не так давно ведущей,но точно знаю каждому свое.Раньше переживала,что заказ слетел,по тел.,теперь ни сколько  -значит не мои!Ах да, немного о себе.Активистка,комсомолка,красавица!Пришла к тамадейству практически также ,как и все,не хочу повторяться.Жаль только,что поздно,хотя лучше поздно ,чем никогда.Это мое.Могу толпу заставить слушать,пуститься в пляс и замереть когда надо.Ольга.

----------


## Стодрузей

Оля, браво! Всем новичкам хочу сказать, не гоняйтесь за заказами! Теперь если нет заказа -радуюсь -отдыхаю!!!! Специально конечно не отказываю, но все же так приятно когда неделька чистая!!! Может бред несу! но сегодня после Сочи так трудно было входить в колею!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Может бред несу!


Нет, не бред, я такое наслаждение иной раз испытываю, когда знаю, что суббота свободна и могу делать, что душа моя пожелает!
Хотя с интузиазмом берусь за заказы :Yes4:

----------


## Елизавета Авдеева

Полностью согласна, по поводу спокойствия насчет заказов. Есть заказ - ура работаем!!! Нет - пьем чай в кругу семьи. А после Сочи, действительно, сложно было входить в колею! Я, например, согрешила -  до поездки взяла заказ на проведение юбилея, потом поняла, что не смогу провести его на все 5 с плюсом: дорога, эмоции и впечатления, которые нужно было переварить и передала его своей знакомой ведущей; благо с заказчиками я не встречалась (они из другого города). И свой праздник они еще успели ассоциировать со мной.  Очень надеюсь, что они не обиделись.

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> Всем новичкам хочу сказать, не гоняйтесь за заказами! Теперь если нет заказа -радуюсь -отдыхаю!!!! Специально конечно не отказываю, но все же так приятно когда неделька чистая!!! Может бред несу! но сегодня после Сочи так трудно было входить в колею!!!!


Я тоже раньше переживала по поводу отсутствия заказов, а теперь понимаю - что если все-таки тандем между мной и заказчиком состоялся, практически во всех случаях - это мои молодожены, и на свадьбах работать таких легко и приятно. И вывод сделала - лучше качество, а не количество, зато есть время хорошо и основательно готовится к проведению мероприятий, ведь именно по самому мероприятию и составляется общее мнение обо мне. Работаю всего второй сезон, но очень приятно, что уже к августу начались "рекомендательные" заказы, значит все не зря, значит, что-то получается, и это дает толчок к поиску нового, переработке имеющегося материала, чтобы праздники с каждым разом становились все лучше и индивидуальнее...
А свободные дни - посвящаю сынульке, семья - это тоже очень важно!!!

----------


## Mari@

> А свободные дни - посвящаю сынульке, семья - это тоже очень важно!!!


 Я стараюсь тоже себя детям и мужу посвятить.  У меня после Сочи, что-то было пусто, две недели сидела без ничего, а сейчас как повалило... и пятница и суббота и юбилей и серебряная свадьба, слава Богу конечно, но как представлю... Мама не горюй! А вчера уже первый заказ на "Новогодний чёс" получила.(это я так похвалиться просто :Blush2: ) Вот и Новый год буду работать, а 1 января устрою праздник для семьи! :Aga:

----------


## Люсьен2011

чай с домашними это хорошо. но всё таки пусть в нашей жизни будет побольше заказов.

----------


## Mari@

Конечно, потому что будет заказ, будет к чаю вкусняшки много!)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Ну вот, сегодня дата 11-11-11 а я без заказа :Grin: 
Сижу и пью чай с лимоном и с пряниками и ловлю кайф.
А завтра буду вести странную свадьбу - вчера невеста позвонила, поведала неприятную новость: дед её Отец Василий, который рьяно рекомендовал меня им, отказался оплачивать мои услуги.
Сегодня Отец Василий мне позвонил, состоялся неприятный разговор (я об этом рассказываю, может моя информация будет полезна новичкам)...
Он, мол, почему так дорого 12 тысяч? Я думал две - три, по свойски.
На что я ему откровенно и ответил, что на вас будет работать команда из четырёх человек профессионалов, что бы сделать вам хорошую свадьбу, и услуги наши стоят 20, я почти в два раза по свойски сделал стоимость ниже. Я стою 10, диджей 5, певица 4, и водитель тысяча.
Я уговорил певицу на 2, диджея с аппаратом на 4, себе в половину меньше, и всё из уважения к вам.
А он, мол, если бы раньше бы я знал, а так где мне взять эти деньги к воскресенью?
На что пришлось ответить, что вы за два месяца меня заказали, сами же сказали, что с деньгами не проблема. А теперь получается что вы не знали, что нанимаете команду профессионалов, или вы так их оцениваете? И просто я его попросил пусть он оплатит певицу 2т., диджея 4т., водителя 1т., всего семь, как я им обещал, так как команда под моё слово и мой авторитет отказалась от других заказов, а я, так уж и быть, по свойски за спасибо.
В итоге он ничего не ответил, бросил трубку.
Так, что завтра мне предстоит странная свадьба. Молодоженов кидать не могу - это их знаменательная дата, и их праздник.
Скорее всего мне самому придётся оплачивать услуги моей команды. Их я тоже не имею права кидать. Ведь они МНЕ доверились.
 :Derisive:

----------


## Любовь Ивановна Ермакова

Здравствуй, Руслан. Я сегодня тоже целый день пью чай. Напекла пирогов и кайфую. Заказа так и не дождалась.
Наверное ждать теперь только Нового года придется.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Провёл вчера эту свадьбу.
Всё как всегда здорово.
Присутствовало три священника,
Песняка они любят петь ого го, напелись от души
Правда оплатили всех, кроме меня, я по свойски за спасибо

----------


## Славина

> Он, мол, почему так дорого 12 тысяч? Я думал две - три, по свойски.
> На что я ему откровенно и ответил, что на вас будет работать команда из четырёх человек профессионалов,





> Правда оплатили всех, кроме меня, я по свойски за спасибо


Довольно странный ход для профессионала, работать "за спасибо"  :Meeting: 
Что значит по-свойски? Это были твои родственники Руслан?
Или у тебя была благотворительная акция?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Правда оплатили всех, кроме меня, я по свойски за спасибо


Ну и не сожалей. В конце концов ты сам это предложил. Значит, так надо. В другом месте вернётся больше.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Что значит по-свойски? Это были твои родственники Руслан?
> Или у тебя была благотворительная акция?


это были мои друзья
точнее друзья друзей

----------


## танкстеп

А меня есть основное место работы. Корпоратив делаем за основную зарплату, за то он у нас пройдет 23 декабря и на нем отточем программу и на других корпоративах будет легче. А вот к юбилеям руководства нужно готовиться очень серьезно, а тут в качестве оплаты только оттачивание мастерства и спасибо. Да и с друзей деньги брать совесть не позволяет. И я согласна с Ириной, что значит в другом прибудет.

----------


## Лофофора Вильямса

кхм-кхм. подскажите, пожалуйста, новичку, как отслеживать ответы на свои сообщения? а то я написала там-сям, а теперь даже не помню, где это там-сям))

----------


## KAlinchik

В самом верху с права есть КАБИНЕТ, заходишь в него и там віпрігивают все темі, где ті хоть раз пометилась-отписалась:)

----------


## Лофофора Вильямса

> заходишь в него и там віпрігивают все темі


Алина, не выпрыгивают(( для этого, наверное, надо сначала подписаться на темы?

----------


## Я_Аня

Доброе время суток! Нашла форум в поиске музыки, с целью сбора фонотеки. Нахожусь в декретном отпуске. Решили с подругой заняться проведением свадеб, юбилеев и др. торжеств. Мне отведена роль DJ. Ярко выраженными музыкальными талантами не обладаю, опытом в подобного рода работе тем более, но...
Заглянула и осталась с вами :Yes4:  Примите ли меня?

----------


## Славина

> Примите ли меня?


Принимаем  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

> Заглянула и осталась с вами Примите ли меня?


"За столом никто у нас не лишний
По заслугам каждый награждён!..." - пели в песне 40 -х годов.
Конечно,Ань, проходи, располагайся.
Тебе тут понравитсмя. Пиши, общайся, а после месяца на форуме ссама уже не захочешь уходить, да и темки откроются специальные, где той, которой



> отведена роль DJ.


будет особенно интересно :Grin:

----------


## Я_Аня

*Славина*, 
*Курица*, Спасибо :flower:

----------


## вау

И меня примите? Зарегестрировалась ещё 16,  до сих пор тыкаюсь, как кутёнок (1-й раз на форуме), но чувствую, что мне здесь по душе, вот только как бы научиться поскорее здесь не плутать. Марина.

----------


## Курица

> И меня примите?


и тебя... :Yes4: 
[IMG]http://*********su/843142m.jpg[/IMG] 
 :Taunt: 



> до сих пор тыкаюсь, как кутёнок


Это первый месяц-нормальное явление...потихоньку-полегоньку...и всё получится!



> вот только как бы научиться поскорее здесь не плутать.


Чем больше ходишь, тем больше запоминаешь.
Чем больше запоминаешь-темь меньше плутаешь.
Таким образом-вывод:
ЧЕМ БОЛЬШЕ ПЛУТАЕШЬ-ТЕМ МЕНЬШЕ ПЛУТАЕШЬ! :Yahoo:

----------


## Славина

> и тебя


 :Taunt:  Мы всех принимаем и никого не лечим, так как сами не хотим лечиться  :Grin:

----------


## вау

Спасибо! Обнадёжили! А настроение после ваших сообщений :Ok:

----------


## angela1122

Знаете друзья, а я вот случайно нашла этот форум, а сейчас думаю, ну почему же он не попался мне пару-тройку лет назад, пока я в декрете не была :Smile3: ? Столько всего интересного, я просто не выхожу из за компа, ни днем ни ночью, уже супруг  косо смотрит, а я ничего  с собой поделать не могу :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

> а я вот случайно нашла этот форум, а сейчас думаю, ну почему же он не попался мне пару-тройку лет назад, пока я в декрете не была


*angela1122*, а это потому, чтоб твой ребёночек НОРМАЛЬНУЮ маму имел в первые годы жизни (так Боженька распорядился), а не "в монитор-упёртую-к ребенку-редкоподходящуююююю" :Aga: 
А вот сейчас-самое время!



> я просто не выхожу из за компа, ни днем ни ночью


а вот с ночью ты, подружка, поосторожнее, а то-сама видишь!!! :Taunt: -



> уже супруг  косо смотрит


...как бы чего не вышло!!!
Чередуй Ин-Ку с домашней работой и супружескими обязанностями  :Blush2: -мой тебе добрый совет!!!!

И -о себе напиши-кто ты, что ты, откуда ты...Мне тут фраза попалась: "Человек на 80% состоит из воды. Если у человека нет мечты или цели в жизни, то он всего лишь вертикальная лужа."
Расскажи нам , какая у тебя мечта или цель в жизни, пожалуйста!! :Yes4:

----------


## Любитель05

скажите можно к вам, я новичек , меня зовут Алена, в этом году я закончила Университет культуры по специальности режиссура массовых представлений. На данный момент  я работаю в ДК художественным руководителем.Мне очень нравится моя работа. Нравится работать больше со взрослой аудиторией. Но практика у меня  маленькая - я работала в сфере концертной деятельности во время учебы, была на практике в школе с театральным уклоном г. Минска, а также в ГЦК проводила различные мероприятия  -год, а также 2 года была активным участником театра " Анел"  при костеле Св. Сымона и Елены.( я не приверженец католицизма, это единственный храм, где ставят театрализацию). Умею  вести режиссерскую работу.Почему я пришла... Наверное потому как хочу научится чему-то новому у людей более опытных чем я...А сдирание сценариев с форума не научит мыслить человека, только общение с людьми, ведь когда -то нужного сценария на форуме не окажется и тут нужны будут свои мозги.

----------


## леди диана

> angela1122, а это потому, чтоб твой ребёночек НОРМАЛЬНУЮ маму имел в первые годы жизни (так Боженька распорядился), а не "в монитор-упёртую-к ребенку-редкоподходящуююююю"
> А вот сейчас-самое время!


Здравствуйте всем,а вот я,наоборот,мама в декрете и по совместительству ведущая,и пока вроде все успеваю.И с ребенком побыть,и мужу и дому внимание уделить,и активно работаю в этой сфере.Главное,желание,и на все время найдется.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Мне тут фраза попалась: "Человек на 80% состоит из воды. Если у человека нет мечты или цели в жизни, то он всего лишь вертикальная лужа."


Класс!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Курица

> пока вроде все успеваю.И с ребенком побыть,и мужу и дому внимание уделить,и активно работаю в этой сфере.Главное,желание,и на все время найдется.


*леди диана*, умничка!!! :Ok: 
Но-главное-и у тебя тут, в твоей фразе, есть слово ПОКА...ПОКА ты не подсела конкретно на Форум...поверь мне, умудрённой опытом Женщине :Taunt:  :Grin:

----------


## angela1122

> Здравствуйте всем,а вот я,наоборот,мама в декрете и по совместительству ведущая,и пока вроде все успеваю.И с ребенком побыть,и мужу и дому внимание уделить,и активно работаю в этой сфере.Главное,желание,и на все время найдется.


Я снимаю шляпу!!!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Всем здравствуйте! Примите, пожалуйста, в свои ряды новенькую! Меня зовут Светлана. Я тоже мама в отпуске по уходу за ребенком  :Tender:  Основам работы ведущей меня научил мой любимый свекр - очень опытный режиссер и уважаемый в нашем городе тамада. За что ему огромное спасибо! Мне нравится творить - бывает, наткнусь на какую-нибудь удачную фразу, оттолкнусь от нее и пошла - не остановить! Но я еще не очень глубоко погружена в данное ремесло - скорее, это хобби :Blush2:  Очень хочется пообщаться с опытными людьми, поучиться и, надеюсь, кому-то тоже пригодиться  :Meeting:

----------


## Курица

*Svetlanachuk*, добро пожаловать, здорово. что ты нашла этот Форум!Обживайся!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Спасибо на добром слове!   :Yahoo:  Пойду в темке "кто мы?" попобробнее отмечусь :Smile3:

----------


## Анжик

Всем привет, друзья! Ещё в 2006 году зарегистрировалась на этом сайте (ещё как на музыкальном). Но грудной ребенок полноценно общаться не дал. Информация тут росла, как снежный ком, поняла, что не могу объять необъятное. Потому сайт пришлось покинуть. Думала никогда сюда не вернусь - невозможно же перелопать всю инфу, собранную за столько лет. Ан-нет. Встречи в реале повернули меня к виртуальному общению. Рада продолжению старых знакомств и, конечно же, новым!

----------


## Сильва

*Анжик*, О, Анжеличка, привет! Всем рекомендую: Анжелика, модератор хорошо известной группы "Тамада - это круто" на "Одноклассниках", организатор двух николаевских встреч, участник встреч в Полтаве и Киеве. Наш кадр 200%, творческая личность, классная ведущая!

----------


## Анжик

Светик, спасибо за теплые слова!

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет, друзья!





> ада продолжению старых знакомств и, конечно же, новым!





> Наш кадр 200%, творческая личность, классная ведущая!


Анжелика, очень приятно, тоже рада знакомству-обживайся по-новой...Нам тебя не хватало!!! :Smile3:

----------


## tamadushkaj

Всем здравствуйте.Я новичок можно так сказать "Ученичок" хочу многому научиться(в плане ведущей ТАМАДЫ)
Знакомство на этом форуме у меня сразу было не очень приятным....Сразу приношу извинения,кого обидела......И БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ТЕМ ,КТО МЕНЯ ПОДДЕРЖАЛ.Я имею ввиду Татьяну (КУРИЦУ) и Елену(УРАЛОЧКУ).Спасибо Вам девчонки.Я нормально отношусь к критике,только не к грубой.

----------


## Курица

> Я новичок можно так сказать "Ученичок" хочу многому научиться(в плане ведущей ТАМАДЫ)


Добро пожаловать в нашу Школу. А в Школе форумской, как и в любой Школе-ну ты же это знаешь, помнишь,Таня, да???? :Grin: , к новичкам отношение особенное -



> Знакомство на этом форуме у меня сразу было не очень приятным....Сразу приношу извинения,кого обидела.....


Перевернули страницу...выучили ЭТОТ урок, и идём дальше. Вперед, за знаниями...
А о себе так ничего и не сказала..кто ты, что ты, чем занимаешься в обычной жизни, сколько тебе лет. есть ли семья,дети???Можно тут, а можно-в темке"Кто мы"...
Постарайся и фото свое вставить. Так будет правильно-общаться будем с "открытым забралом",да?

----------


## Adelma

Здравствуйте, уважаемые!!!!! я совсем новичёк тоже))) Зовут меня Виктория. Походила по сайту и обалдела от такого количества материала!!!! Хочу обратиться к вам, уважаемые " уже не новички"))) Не знаю, как вам описать свою проблему. Но всё таки попытаюсь. Я уже неоднократно проводила юбилеи, свадьбы. И вот моя подруга предложила скооперироваться. Она будет на музыке, а я проводить. Ну как ведущий и ди джей. Я согласилась. Но давать обьявление в газету, всё никак не решаюсь. Вот это собственно и есть проблема.  Боюсь показаться плохой ведущей. Город у нас небольшой и почти все друг друга знают. И у меня просто панический страх ударить лицом в грязь. Я понимаю, многие наверное скажут, раз боишся не лезь. Я много раз об этом думала, но в итоге понимаю, что очень хочу этим заниматься масштабно. Но вот как начать? Праздники я проводила у друзей, знакомых и так далее. А что бы вот так в массы.... не было. Пожалуйста помогите советом? И в заключении. Уважаемая Татьяна (КУРИЦА), многие темы на форуме, которые мне интересны, закрыты и там подписано ЛИЧНЫЙ, Объясните пожалуйста, как попасть в эти темы, и что нужно сделать для этого?

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые!!!!! я совсем новичёк тоже))) Зовут меня Виктория.


Здравствуй, новичок Виктория!
твоё имя-как раз залог того, что всё будет хорошо.Если хочешь и чувствуешь, что можешь-делай.  Иначе всё будет так, как было годы подряд...Рискни. Попробуйте с подружкой-а вдруг вас полюбят  клиенты и порекомендуют своим друзьям? С такой поддержкой, как наш Форум, начинать легко. Надо только не принимать в штыки рекомендации и быть...мммм...губкой...пылесосом...магнитом -то есть впитывать всё, всасывать, откладывать - и в голову, и в папочки компа (не забывая хоть милипусечными буковками-в самом конце листочка-отмечать, ОТ КОГО позаимствовала то-то и то-то-так у нас принято)




> И в заключении.


В заключении,Вик, плохо...там сейчас макароны дают :Tu: ...а ты, наверное, имела в виду в заключение (то есть в конце своего поста???)
Тааааааааак...покраснела?нахмурилась? А это тебе ловушка такая-тест-проверочка-выдержишь, поймёшь, что для тебя же лучше-без ошибок писать-молодец. Обидишься-что ж... :Ok: 
Но всё же думаю-поняла приавильно.
Поэтому отвечаю на вопрос:



> Татьяна (КУРИЦА), многие темы на форуме, которые мне интересны, закрыты и там подписано ЛИЧНЫЙ, Объясните пожалуйста, как попасть в эти темы, и что нужно сделать для этого?


Нужно не быть геологом, которым ты являешься уже четыре с небольшим месяца, а писать, да посмелее.-во всех тех темках, куда есть доступ (а их много и в Ин-Ку баторе, и в Беседке).Как только ты наберешь 30 результативных (ну, в которых не фраза типа"Спасибо, мне понравилось!" да смайлик, а рассказы о себе, о работе, о том. что вела, как и что получилось-это тут,возможно:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9 
общайся и пиши, и...
и тогда "Оковы тяжкие падут. темницы рухнут. и свобода" от грифа "ЛИЧНОЕ" вас примет радостно у входа...и братья меч(+фишки и изюм) вам отдадут..."
Курочка и А.С.Пушкин
ЗЫ. А вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%EE%E2-IN-KU 
можно купить самые крутые сценарии от Мастеров.

----------


## Adelma

Что вы!!!! Какие обиды!!!! Я посмеялась от души!!! Спасибо за ответ!!! Конечно многое ещё мне на форуме непонятно, но постараюсь разобраться. Я бы вот ещё, что хотела узнать? Несколько раз столкнулась с таким: торжество, главные герои уже на месте, но вот  некоторые родственники опаздывают и вы знаете, виновники торжества ни в какую не соглашаются без них начинать. А гости остальные стоят, пыхтят, потом обливаются и на меня с ехидством посматривают, что мол типа, давай развлекай. А я не знаю, что в таких случаях делать? Подскажите?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Несколько раз столкнулась с таким: торжество, главные герои уже на месте, но вот некоторые родственники опаздывают и вы знаете, виновники торжества ни в какую не соглашаются без них начинать. А гости остальные стоят, пыхтят, потом обливаются и на меня с ехидством посматривают, что мол типа, давай развлекай.


А что за праздник? - Юбилей или свадьба?

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*Анжик*, 

Анжелика! привет!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А гости остальные стоят, пыхтят, потом обливаются


Я раньше тоже переживала, придумывала что-то.  А сейчас внимания не обращаю. Ну раз хозяева не уважают своих гостей.... Недавно юбилей вела. Все собрались вовремя и 40 минут ждали старшего сына юбиляра. Пару раз подходила, может, начнём. В ответ получала - подождём чуть-чуть ещё, вот-вот будет. Все остальные в это время сидели за ломившимся от яств столом и обливались слюной. Такое чёрное пятно  в юбилее.

----------


## Adelma

да любой праздник, один раз на юбилее ждали сестру юбиляра, они с деревни ехали. Другой раз, свадьба, там папу невесты ждали, он переодеваться ездил и машину ставил. Но я считаю, что гостей вот так нельзя оставлять, поэтому и спрашиваю вашего совета. Я загадывала загадки про свадьбу, просила сразу вспомнить несколько частушек или придумать на ходу. Но может есть какие ещё хитрости в этот момент. Если можно, поделитесь пожалуйста))))

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Если можно, поделитесь пожалуйста


 :Grin:   Оформляли альбом пожеланий. Специально на отдельном столе раскладывала альбомные листы, фломастеры. бумагу клейкую и просто цветную, клей, скотч, всякие ленточки, блестяшки. Сейчас, правда усовершенствовали, книги уже готовые, только пиши в них. Но народу больше нравилось самим делать.
Интервью брала на видеокамеру.
Что активное ещё рановато проводить. Не разогрета публика

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я загадывала загадки про свадьбу, просила сразу вспомнить несколько частушек или придумать на ходу.


Вот, молодец!
И если к примеру долго кого то ждать, люблю в тот момент (всегда с собой пару маркеров и чистых белых картона А4 формата) устраивать чья сторона быстрей и интересней нарисует портрет жениха, невесты, юбиляра.
Люблю проводить игру "угадай мелодию".
То есть те игры, которые не требуют особого участия, но задействует практически всех.
А однажды был случай, плохо стало с невестой (токсикоз) и пока помогал прийти в себя на улице (заодно и врач по совместительству :Grin: ) диджей поставил записи с радио шоу шепелявых, прям минут на сорок, люди животы надорвали слушавши, пока меня не было.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

Здравствуйте друзья! Захожу сегодня на  in-ku, и первым делом вижу большие воздушные шары над названиями разделов. Зразу в голову пришли эти строки, решила выложить их , не обессудьте .....Надеюсь , вы улыбнётесь и ваше сегодняшнее настроение станет ещё лучше !

*На большом воздушном шаре,
in-ku движутся в реале ,
и большой одной семьёй
здесь помогут все с душой.
Всё найдётся в in-ku -мире,
похвала , поддержка Лины, 
новичков пригреют перья,
нашей "курочки" везения.
И Админовна пройдётся, 
по разделам, по страницам,
здесь немножко уберёт, 
а туда перенесёт,
кляксы-ваксы новичков,
что бы было всё пучком!
Наведёт порядок здесь,
это правда, а не лесть!
Очень дружная in-ku семья,
Я права, мои друзья???
*

----------


## квочка

Здравствуйте, мои дорогие! Жду когда закончится этот весёлый год....как  говорится  если не мы кого-то. то тебя кто-то....ВОТ! Чего-то я не нашла доску обьявлений..И  очень прошу  откликнуться кто помнит ---Новогодний номер  по видео может в ю тубе   / Сидят  три дядьки ноги в тазиках и изображают под плюс  какие то действия/---- Просмотрела  почти все ....ПОМОГИТЕ  кто может вспомнить где это ! сПАСИБО.

----------


## вау

> Надо только не принимать в штыки рекомендации и быть...мммм...губкой...пылесосом...магнитом -то есть впитывать всё, всасывать, откладывать - и в голову, и в папочки компа (не забывая хоть милипусечными буковками-в самом конце листочка-отмечать, ОТ КОГО позаимствовала то-то и то-то-так у нас принято)


Татьяна, отмечать в конце какого листочка? (своего сообщения?). Ни у кого не видела (может быть нужно нажать какой то символ?)- поэтому не совсем понимаю и соответственно возникает такой глупый вопрос (уж простите).
И ещё...В правом верхнем углу возникают "спасибо" - откуда они берутся? Как мне оставить такое спасибо? Ещё раз извините за дурацкие вопросы...
Марина.

----------


## Леди Икс

Всем большой привет :) меня зовут Инна, я только-только начинаю свой "трудовой" путь на праздничном поприще. Раньше все проходило на уровне "для своих", а сейчас "созрела" для выхода на новый уровень. глаза горят, руки пишут, мысли в постоянном кружении и поиске "своего". все пропускаю через себя - понравилось бы мне такое ведение праздника или нет, может быть это и не совсем правильный подход, но не представляю как можно предлагать людям то, что самой не нравится!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*вау*, Таня имела ввидy,если ты себе копирyешь с форyма материал,отметь чей это материал, чтобы потом не забыть сказать спасибо авторy  :Grin: 
а на форyме спасибо " говорят"жамкая на зеленый кyлак :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна, отмечать в конце какого листочка? (своего сообщения?).


Я,наверное, непонятно объяснила...я имела в виду-подписывайте ТО, ЧТО скопировали и "спрятали" в папку на своем компе, чтоб потом воспользоваться-пишите, КТО это выложил, чтоб знать, КОГО потом поблагодарить или с кем посоветоваться ,уточнить, как и что...Теперь понятнее стало? :Blush2: 



> правом верхнем углу возникают "спасибо" - откуда они берутся?


Зеленый кулачок справа вверху-это КНОПКА, нажать которую можешь в том случае, если пост тебе пришелся по душе (понравился) или если ты этот пост "утащила" к себе в норку в качестве какой-то нужной тебе заготовки, файла или музычки. Ты нажала на зел. кулак, а у чел. в Кабинете твоя "спасибка" зафиксировалась. Чем больше "сп.", тем больше рейтинг чела...
Вот сейчас у тебя один маленький зеленый прямоугольничек...Наведи ради интереса на него курсор...Ну, что на гиперссылке "выплыло"??? :Taunt: Поняла? "Вау идет верным путём!"
Смотри-рядом другой чел,*квочка*, у неё уже 2 зел. прямоуг., навели-читаем-*квочка* позитивный человек.А вот ещё один форумчанин-*Руслан Шумилов*, у него их много-наведи, прочти...
Поняла? Вот к такой репутации тебе и нужно стремиться.
А если ты "наломаешь дров" и тебя оценят ОТРИЦАТЕЛЬНО, то прямоуг. будут не зел, а КРАСНОГО цвета...и если их будет много-может последовать БАН. (Бан-это когда доступ на форум будет закрыт вообще-на какое-то время)

Надеюсь, я все понятно вам объяснила. :Grin:

----------


## Активистк@

думала-думала, в какой теме написать... наверное здесь)))) СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!! я провожу детские праздники, а на днях так получилось, что пришлось вести взрослый, 50 лет мужчине.. изнервничалась вся) прошло всё хорошо, люди были довольны, благодарили (хотя до совершенства ещё ой как далеко))))).
этот форум очень помог. и не только разработками (а это целая сокровщница!)., а, как бы это сказать, настроем... у меня ещё мало написанных сообщений - писать для количества не хочется, как и повторять уже написанное. так что пока изучаю. и чем больше читаю, тем интереснее... столько людей, творческих, умных, добрых, открытых... приходит какое-то другое восприятие профессии ведущего. и одновременно своя планка поднимается на более высокий уровень - хочется соответствовать)))

----------


## Ксения Ост

Здравствуйте, я новичек на этом сайте))

----------


## Славина

> Здравствуйте, я новичек на этом сайте))


Привет *Ксения*, рассказывай о себе, кто ты, откуда, чем занимаешься?
Фоточку не забудь на аву поставить, ну и милости просим:)))

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, я новичек на этом сайте))


Регистрация:
06.09.2010

Да ты что? И такое бывает? По 1 сообщению в год?
Ксения, ты не в Эстонии живёшь? :Derisive:  :Grin:

----------


## Славина

> Регистрация:
> 06.09.2010
> Да ты что? И такое бывает? По 1 сообщению в год?
> Ксения, ты не в Эстонии живёшь?


 :Blink:   :Vah:   :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Но давать обьявление в газету, всё никак не решаюсь. Вот это собственно и есть проблема. Боюсь показаться плохой ведущей. Город у нас небольшой и почти все друг друга знают. И у меня просто панический страх ударить лицом в грязь.


"У страха глаза велики"
Используй страх в свою пользу (всю жизнь так делаю, хоть я не трус, но я боюссссс):
Даже по детству и юношеству в драку ввязывался (хотя дико боялся), если бы на перекор своему страху я не шел - сколько же бы в итоге бы я не сделал бы тогда, и кем бы я был в итоге сейчас?
Стал я тамадой благодаря тому, что боялся (как не парадоксально это звучит :Grin: ): с детства на зло страху действовал, это в привычку вошло, первую свадьбу взял не смотря на страх, первый раз баянил свадьбу (на баяне играл), первый раз на сцену выходил, первый раз самостоятельно вёл ансамбль студентов, потом самодеятельность взрослых, потом и т.д.,первый юбилей так же, первый корпоратив, первые неординарные мероприятия, первые организационные масштабные праздники. Если бы из-за страха я от всего бы этого отказывался бы - не известно кем бы я стал (уехал бы, скорее всего к родителям в деревню, работал бы там механизатором).
Страх стал моим другом - постоянно в сосредоточенном состоянии, постоянно обдумываешь от деталей до всего сценария.
Благодаря страху я не стал циником.
И если ты боишься - на мой взгляд это здорово, бойся себе на здоровье и ДЕЙСТВУЙ!




> Я много раз об этом думала, но в итоге понимаю, что очень хочу этим заниматься масштабно. Но вот как начать? Праздники я проводила у друзей, знакомых и так далее. А что бы вот так в массы.... не было.


Ты об этом МНОГО думала, пришла к выводу, что это твоё - значит ты с нами!
Начни с раскрутки (тут мастера по этому поводу лучше меня расскажут, разъяснять).
Я начинал с объявлений в газеты, журналы. НО, обязательно сделай себе визитки! (тема визитки находиться на этом форуме: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...2%EA%E0/page21).
По мимо рекламы, визитки начинают постепенно так же работать, в последствии лучше любой рекламы.
Далее, пройдись по интернету - посмотри есть ли в вашем регионе группы или сайты (к примеру у нас СВАДЬБА В БРЯНСКЕ ИЛИ svadbabryansk, и т.д.), если есть - вступай, размещай свою информацию по оказанию услуг. Если таких сайтов, групп нет (что навряд ли), то создавай группу на базе хоть ОДНОКЛАССНИКИ, ВКОНТАКТЕ и т.д.
Эти группы будут развиваться, а современные заказчики там в основном и пасутся.
Реклама обеспечит тебе постоянные заказы, от заказа до заказа ты будешь совершенствоваться творчески.
С уважением - Руслан.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Наведи ради интереса на него курсор...Ну, что на гиперссылке "выплыло"???Поняла? "Вау идет верным путём!"


Не поверишь, но я об этом не знал :Grin: 




> .А вот ещё один форумчанин-Руслан Шумилов, у него их много-наведи, прочти...
> Поняла? Вот к такой репутации тебе и нужно стремиться.


Спасибо за комплимент  :flower: 




> А если ты "наломаешь дров" и тебя оценят ОТРИЦАТЕЛЬНО, то прямоуг. будут не зел, а КРАСНОГО цвета...и если их будет много-может последовать БАН. (Бан-это когда доступ на форум будет закрыт вообще-на какое-то время)


И такое бывает? :Blink:

----------


## Курица

> Не поверишь, но я об этом не знал


зато теперь ты вооружён и этими знаниями,Руслан! :Grin: 



> Спасибо за комплимент


 :Blush2:  не за что, сам такой!



> И такое бывает?


Бывает. Редко, но бывает.
А что, уже начал БОЯТЬСЯ?!!! :Taunt: 



> "У страха глаза велики"
> Используй страх в свою пользу (всю жизнь так делаю, хоть я не трус, но я боюссссс):


 :Grin:

----------


## Я_Аня

> Я начинал с объявлений в газеты, журналы.


Все мои клиенты, на сегодняшний день, нашли меня по объявлению, через АВИТО :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Все мои клиенты, на сегодняшний день, нашли меня по объявлению, через АВИТО


А что за фрукт этот "АВИТО"?

----------


## Курица

> А что за фрукт этот "АВИТО"?


Это самый большой сайт бесплатных объявлений.
Частные объявления и объявления компаний о продаже. Домашние животные, бытовая техника, электроника, недвижимость, автомобили, одежда и многое другое. 
в каждои регионе -типа "свой филиал", я тебе, как братишке, нашла ссылочку СРАЗУ НА ТВОЮ область, Руслан! :Derisive: 
См.тут  *ЖМИ*

----------


## Adelma

> И если ты боишься - на мой взгляд это здорово, бойся себе на здоровье и ДЕЙСТВУЙ!


Спасибо вам огромное за такие слова поддержки!!!! Во всём вы абсолютно правы!!! И спасибо за очень добрые советы)))) :Tender:

----------


## irinka26

> Что вы!!!! Какие обиды!!!! Я посмеялась от души!!! Спасибо за ответ!!! Конечно многое ещё мне на форуме непонятно, но постараюсь разобраться. Я бы вот ещё, что хотела узнать? Несколько раз столкнулась с таким: торжество, главные герои уже на месте, но вот  некоторые родственники опаздывают и вы знаете, виновники торжества ни в какую не соглашаются без них начинать. А гости остальные стоят, пыхтят, потом обливаются и на меня с ехидством посматривают, что мол типа, давай развлекай. А я не знаю, что в таких случаях делать? Подскажите?


Это еще что... мне однажды на свадьбе пришлось ЖЕНИХА ждать, когда он за бокалами для молодоженов сгоняет туда сюда порядком около 30 км, так это ладно приехал мой женишок все с облегчением вздохнули , а он оказывается приехал чтоб ключи от квартиры взять , где эти проклятущие бокалы лежат и снова умчался, ВОТ ЭТО БЫЛО... :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Это еще что... мне однажды на свадьбе пришлось ЖЕНИХА ждать, когда он за бокалами для молодоженов сгоняет туда сюда порядком около 30 км, так это ладно приехал мой женишок все с облегчением вздохнули , а он оказывается приехал чтоб ключи от квартиры взять , где эти проклятущие бокалы лежат и снова умчался, ВОТ ЭТО БЫЛО...


Блин, я под столом от смеха валялся!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Если можно, то сделай же такой пост в теме БАЙКИ ТАМАДЫ!

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Это еще что... мне однажды на свадьбе пришлось ЖЕНИХА ждать


А нам папу невесты, пока он ездил за..... штопором. А без него нельзя начинать было (такое распоряжение  молодых).   В смысле без штопора !!!

----------


## Ларико

Девочки! Есть ли у нас форумчане из города Ишима? Надо срочно!

----------


## irinka26

> А нам папу невесты, пока он ездил за..... штопором. А без него нельзя начинать было (такое распоряжение  молодых).   В смысле без штопора !!!


Ой про штопор девочки мне вообще ничего не говорите... :Nono:  Каждая свадьба, ну практически каждая, начинается с этого ШТОПОРА. И что самое интересное гости почему то его всегда с меня спрашивают, ну я каждый раз деликатно отвечаю "Я не официант, я тамада, посмотрите на грудь там же бейджик все написано" Теперь то я конечно штопор всегда беру с собой на свадьбу и на просьбу гостей просто молча достаю его и от туда где бейджик прикреплен  :Taunt:  то бишь из глубоких заначек своей груди :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Каждая свадьба, ну практически каждая, начинается с этого ШТОПОРА. И что самое интересное гости почему то его всегда с меня спрашивают, ну я каждый раз деликатно отвечаю "Я не официант, я тамада, посмотрите на грудь там же бейджик все написано" Теперь то я конечно штопор всегда беру с собой на свадьбу и на просьбу гостей просто молча достаю его и от туда где бейджик прикреплен


Когда при встрече обсуждаем с заказчиками все моменты, то естественно интересуюсь ГДЕ они будут праздновать торжество, и если столовая, частный двор, всегда к списку, что нужно заказчикам приготовить, вношу пункт ШТОПОР.
Но при этом два с собой вожу (иногда забывают).

----------


## Курица

> я конечно штопор всегда беру с собой на свадьбу и на просьбу гостей просто молча достаю его и от туда где бейджик прикреплен то бишь из глубоких заначек своей груди


 :Taunt:  Правильно ли я поняла,Ириш, что штопор ты уже дома заранее кладёшь туда, куда в старину барышни прятали свои любовные послания? :Blush2:

----------


## irinka26

> Правильно ли я поняла,Ириш, что штопор ты уже дома заранее кладёшь туда, куда в старину барышни прятали свои любовные послания?


Да да именно оттуда, много всего приходится туда складывать... :Blush2:  Это и штопор, так как его забывают, хотя когда с заказчиком обговариваем все нюансы, я большими буквами пишу ШТОПОР не..а все равно забывают Это и носовой платок, на каждой свадьбе какая либо из мам пускает слезу НУ а платочка конечно же под рукой не оказываетя Ну тут из моей широкой...появляется платочек :Ok:  Ну еще всякие пакетики, мешочки...Короче на свадьбу я иду Ну прямо шикарная вся такая грудастая  :Yahoo:  к концу свадьбы... ну поняли фигура меняется  :Derisive:  А проблема кроетя в том, что платье то у меня вечернее карманов нема ну вот так я и выхожу из положения        А да еще забыла мобильник всю свадьбу тож там тресетя :Girl Blum2:

----------


## кизимушка

привет!давно мечтала попасть на такой форум, прочитала правила, теперь прям побаиваюсь - а вдруг что- то не то напишу, не то представлю........, буду учиться.

----------


## Курица

> побаиваюсь - а вдруг что- то не то напишу


*кизимушка*, постарайся писать "только то", а то КАААААААК огреют прямо с экрана компа веслом... :Taunt: 
НЕТ, это я шучу...всё будет хорошо-меньше бойся и меньше молчи...И со всеми перезнакомишься...Было бы желание! :Yes4:

----------


## Kescha

Дорогая кизимушка,открою один секрет...
чтобы узнать 



> а вдруг что- то не то напишу, не то представлю........,


надо просто НАЧАТъ . :Yahoo: 
видишь ,как всё просто... :Derisive:

----------


## svet-lana2011

Здравствуйте ВСЕМ !!! И низкий поклон работающим в сфере таких сложных услуг!!!! Сама я не тамада, провожу только детские праздники, так уж решила для себя, что взрослый контингент - не мой !!! Попытки проводить свадьбы были - у знакомых- такая нервотрепка!!!! как Вы работаете? Вот детские  меня  очень радуют , получаю массу позитива, не работа -а удовольствие!!! Поэтому кто проводит свадьбы- юбилеи - Вам просто респект и уважение !!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> постарайся писать "только то", а то КАААААААК огреют прямо с экрана компа веслом...


Блинннннннннннн!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я со смеха под стол сполз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Веселуха.

Всем большой привет! Я тоже новичок, хотя зарегистрировалась давно. Что-то не очень пока разберусь, что к чему. Если я правильно поняла, то необходимо пройти испытательный срок для того, чтобы заходить во все темы. Что под этим подразумевается? Видимо, я где-то это упустила. И не совсем поняла для чего эта тема, обратила внимания, что важно сюда зайти, прочла первое сообщение..... Это, что-то вроде "беседки для флуда", для подобных вопросов? Простите, если я повторяю, чей-то вопрос, но поймите правильно, все таки 179 страниц....

----------


## Веселуха.

Сейчас еще раз внимательно посмотрела... То есть, это здесь можно узнать, как правильно пользоваться форумом? В принципе, как будто все понятно, кроме того, как и для чего нужно повышать свой рейтинг. Я не сталкивалась пока с таким правилом на других сайтах. Если можно, то в общих чертах объясните, пожалуйста. Про авторство я поняла.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Если я правильно поняла, то необходимо пройти испытательный срок для того, чтобы заходить во все темы. Что под этим подразумевается?


Испытательный срок - это первым делом твоя активность на этом форуме, ОБЩЕНИЕ.
От количества постов (сообщений) в темах, открываются двери в другие темы, и главное быть активным и в других темах, так как двери от пассивного состояния могут снова закрыться.
На этом форуме правила не как на других, эти правила исключают ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЬСКОЕ отношение к труду находящихся здесь мастеров своего дела, где сплошь видно на других форумах.
Этот форум объединяет единомышленников, объединение происходит за счет общения, обмен мнениями, идеями.
По этой ссылке можно получить ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5




> как и для чего нужно повышать свой рейтинг


Скажем, ты зарегистрирована практически два месяца назад, и за это время у тебя ПЯТЬ сообщений (постов), для форума это бессмысленная нагрузка на сервер (прости, что грубо высказался :Smile3: ), ты зарегистрирована, ты есть, но тебя НЕТ :Blink: 
Если бы ты писала хотя бы по одному посту в день (я имею ввиду сообщения не короткие типа ПРИВЕТ КАК ДЕЛА; МОЛОДЕЦ; СПАСИБО и т.д. и пару смайлов, а ёмкие, несущие определённую информацию), то твоя активность будет определяться и в рейтинговом плане. И под твоим ником (под словом "Новичок") маленький темненький "квадратик" загорится зелёненьким огоньком.
Со временем, от качества твоих постов (и их количества), зелёный огонёчек будет не в одиночестве - появятся их два и т.д.
Если твои посты будут кому то полезны, интересны - то твои посты будут форумчане отмечать кнопочкой "Спасибо" с зелёным огоньком в виде кулочка обозначающего "ВО", эта кнопочка находится вверху с права каждого поста. Сама так же не забывай эту "Спасибку" нажимать тем, чьи посты для тебя были весомы.
Далее (об этом я сам не давно узнал): особо понравившийся пост по мимо "Спасибки", ты можешь ПОБЛАГОДАРИТЬ - выделить специальной кнопкой - она находиться в самом низу каждого поста с лева, в виде шестигранной маленькой звёздочки (рядом с треугольником). Нажимаешь на неё, выскакивает небольшое окно в котором сможешь коротёхенько "признаться в любви", то есть, высказать своё ВАУ, благодарность.
В итоге, от количества качественных постов (сообщений), от количества нажатых форумчанами "Спасибок" на твоих сообщениях, и от количества БЛАГОДАРНОСТЕЙ в адрес твоих постов растёт рейтинг!
Этот рейтинг определяет кто ты на этом форуме. Можешь из любопытства ради, просто наведи "мышкой" (курсором) на эти квадратики (у тебя он пока тёмный и один), что показывает? "пока не определено", наведи на мои зелёненькие квадратики - что показывает? "Авторитетный и позитивный человек", наводим на kesсha - что показывает? "Непререкаемый авторитет" - вот к этому рейтингу стоит стремиться!
Уверен, что у тебя получиться!
Просто заходи по возможности во все темы, где открыты двери для новичков, общайся, дискутируй, делись мнениями и соображениями, и - форум откроет не только доступ ко всем темам, а откроет другую жизнь, без которой ты потом не проживёшь и дня!
Удачи!
С наступающим!

----------


## Курица

Всех-всех новичков, которые уже стали "своими", геологов, которые еще не вышли на поверхность-с наступающим НОВЫМ годом!!! Всем-счастья в нашем доме!!!
И пусть в 2012 прибавляется жителей в нашем Интернациональном Культурном Доме!!!
[IMG]http://*********su/1122580m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Веселуха.

Руслан, спасибо за подробный ответ.

----------


## innulya-75

Всех талантливых форумчан поздравляю с Рождеством и Новым годом! Творческих успехов, неиссякаемой энергии, оптимизма в наступившем году. Я новичок (пока), но надеюсь найти новых друзей- единомышленников.

----------


## LIZAVETA

привет дорогуша, я тоже такая как ты, не знаю куда бежать к кому податься не понимаю как тут все обмениваются информацией, если узнаешь раньше меня напиши, буду оч. благодарна

----------


## KAlinchik

> как тут все обмениваются информацией, если узнаешь раньше меня напиши,


Лизочка, все так же, как ты сейчас пишешь:) в каждой теме, в которой у тебя есть доступ, пиши, общайся и со временем придет понимание всего:)

----------


## Абюл45

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ВСЕХ НОВИЧКОВ И УЖЕ ЧУТЬ "ПОСТАРШЕ"!!!!!

----------


## zimka4

Привет всем! как же я вам всем рада! здесь такие талантища сидят... А я начала тамадить совсем недавно, провела всего 3 мероприятия. вот сейчас свадьбу просят провести, а мне страшно. то ли бросить всё, решить что не моё, то ли это по неопытности пока?!...

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем! как же я вам всем рада!


И вам здравствуйте,юная леди!




> вот сейчас свадьбу просят провести, а мне страшно. *то ли бросить всё*, решить что не моё, то ли это по неопытности пока?!...


*zimka4*, ты что, ни в коем случае!  :No2: тебя Судьба не зря на наш Форум привела :Yes4: . ведь тут те, кто тебе поможет сделать первые шаги, ведь здесь, как ты уже успела заметить,



> здесь такие талантища сидят...


Так что-пиши. общайся, становись "своей" -и...посмотришь-твоё это, или не твоё-в процессе...
 :Taunt:  главный принцип Наполеона напомнить? "Главное- ввязаться!.." :Tender:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А я начала тамадить совсем недавно, провела всего 3 мероприятия. вот сейчас свадьбу просят провести, а мне страшно. то ли бросить всё, решить что не моё, то ли это по неопытности пока?!...


Э-э-э! Это ты, радость, прекращай - БРОСИТЬ, НЕ МОЁ, а чьё же это тогда, если не твоё?
Глаза боятся а руки делают! Так что берись за свадьбы и не раздумывай!
Молодая, красивая, уже только эти качества говорят тебе, что всё впереди!
Если не будешь тамадить, то мир так и не увидит красивую тамаду :Vah: 
Остальные качества будут приобретаться с опытом.
Тут ты найдёшь много друзей, которые помогут, подскажут, поддержат, будут любить и уважать!
Главное не теряться и, как говорил дедушка Ленин ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ, ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ И ЕЩЁ РАЗ ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ!
Понятно, что без УЧИТЬСЯ, УЧИТЬСЯ И ЕЩЁ РАЗ УЧИТЬСЯ не обойтись!

----------


## LIZAVETA

я на форуме уже 7 дней, но почему-то кроме Алиночки на меня никто внимание не обрашает может я что- то не так делаю, вобщем не понимаю, как все тут общаются и что нужно сделать такого, чтобы стать своей, ведь мне есть чем поделиться и я совсем не жадная да только не знаю как может я не догоняю чего-то? и почему- то не везде пускают интересно почему?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я на форуме уже 7 дней, но почему-то кроме Алиночки на меня никто внимание не обрашает может я что- то не так делаю, вобщем не понимаю, как все тут общаются и что нужно сделать такого, чтобы стать своей, ведь мне есть чем поделиться и я совсем не жадная да только не знаю как может я не догоняю чего-то? и почему- то не везде пускают интересно почему?


Привет, а говоришь, что на тебя не обращают внимания - вот, обратили!
Курску привет, в ваших краях живет моя хорошая подруга и коллега и однокурсница Оксана Добровольская, в ВКОНТАКТЕ  она у меня в друзьях, может вы будете друг с другом знакомы - тогда передавай привет!




> почему- то не везде пускают интересно почему?


Пройдись по этой ссылке и найдёшь моё длинное сообщение с ответом на твои вопросы тоже:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...54#post4252954
И певерь - всё станет ясно и понятно, а то что



> я на форуме уже 7 дней, но почему-то кроме Алиночки на меня никто внимание не обрашает


то не обижайся, просто после новогодников многие пока кроме Алиночки, ещё не пришли в себя!
Пиши не бойся.
И да стучащим в дверь - двери открываются. Эт я имел ввиду, что захотела и смогла привлечь к себе внимание!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Славина

> почему-то кроме Алиночки на меня никто внимание не обрашает


Ну вот, только спать собралась идти, а тут такое :)))

*LIZAVETA*, только без паники  :Ok: 




> мне есть чем поделиться


Это можешь сделать здесь

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9




> почему- то не везде пускают


Это произойдёт после 30 твоих сообщений, так что не бойся и общайся в темах, куда тебе есть доступ. 

Напиши о себе, кто, откуда, это здесь

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...A%F2%EE-%EC%FB

Да и вообще, побольше пиши, на форуме столько тем, тебя обязательно заметят  :Yes4:  Удачи!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Славина*, мы с тобой одновременно ринулись протянуть руку помощи :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*LIZAVETA*, забыл сказать, на форуме семь дней, а сообщений пока шесть - маловато будет :Grin: 
Просто осваивайся, не бойся, и всё будет хорошо!
А если бы по возможности в этой теме прочла бы все сообщения, то и многие вопросы бы отпали бы сами по себе!
УДАЧИ! Верь в себя!

----------


## Славина

> руку помощи


Протянули сразу с двух сторон  :Grin:  теперь *LIZAVETA* может уверенно шагать по форуму и даже не спотыкаясь  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Славина, мы с тобой одновременно ринулись протянуть руку помощи





> Протянули сразу с двух сторон  теперь LIZAVETA может уверенно шагать по форуму и даже не спотыкаясь


Молодцы, флудористанцы! Ирина "песня про круг друзей" работает, да, Ирин? надо Руслана будет с нею познакомить...И Лизавету...И всех новичков...
Приходите в наш круг Друзей...
(Текст не правлю-п.ч. уже засыпаю, хотя учительским оком вижу недостаток запятых... :Derisive: )

Здравствуй мой милый друг 


 Здравствуй мой милый друг 
 Здравствуй который раз 
 Вижу сквозь тени разлук 
 Свет твоих добрых глаз 
 Стоит лишь захотеть 
 Чудо произойдет 
 Просто нельзя не петь, 
 Если Душа поет 
 Стоит лишь захотеть 
 Чудо произойдет 
 Просто нельзя не петь, 
 Если душа поет 

 Завтра вплетем в свой круг 
 Новую цепь дорог 
 Ждет тебя север,юг,запад или восток 
 Стоит открыть глаза 
 И заструится март 
 Просто не петь нельзя, 
 Если Душою бард 
 Стоит открыть глаза 
 И заструится март 
 Просто не петь нельзя, 
 Если Душою бард 

 Свет твоих добрых глаз 
 Долго хранит тепло 
 И на Душе сейчас радостно и светло 
 Стоит рукой взмахнуть 
 И зазвенит апрель, 
 Значит пора тебе в путь 
 Странник и менестрель 
 Стоит рукой взмахнуть 
 И зазвенит апрель, 
 Значит пора тебе в путь 
 Странник и менестрель 

 Здравствуй мой милый друг 
 Не говори прощай 
 Сменит холодность вьюг 
 Вновь ликующий май 
 Стоит лишь переждать трудные времена 
 Просто нельзя молчать, 
 Если в Душе весна 
 Стоит лишь переждать трудные времена 
 Просто нельзя молчать, 
 Если в Душе весна 

А вот и песня
http://narod.ru/disk/37101259001/%D0...D0%B9.mp3.html

----------


## zimka4

зашла сегодня на форум и ах! увидела отклик! уважаемые Руслан и Курица (блин, так неудобно вас так называть... хочется поласковее - курочка, например:)! спасибо за поддержку, очень приятно. буду перечитывать ваши сообщения перед звонком или встречей с заказчиком до тех пор, пока трясти не перестанет. спасибочки!!!

----------


## zimka4

у меня проблемка что ответить заказчице (она же мама кого-то из молодоженов, взрослая, немного высокомерная женщина...я тут на форуме читала уже про недоверие к молодым). вообщем, ей нужно всё знать - какие костюмы, какая сказка будет на свадьбе (если планируется такое), какие конкурсы, вообщем всё и в подробностях. а я ни одну свадьбу еще не проводила (!). просит видео моё, но я ж не дам ей видео с юбилея... я честно призналась, что начинающая тамада (отсюда и цена невысокая). муж мне помогает тамадить, мы оба поём, и дуэтом, и по отдельности. вообщем, мне нужно ей что-то сейчас предложить конкретное, а у меня всё вообщем. костюмы старые и их немного, буду покупать или шить новые. сценарий буду писать тоже, исходя из того, какую свадьбу они хотят. она еще спрашивала кто я по профессии? (это что так важно?!) я ей сказала, что пиарщик и дизайнер, что могу всё сделать креативно и необычно, что старья они не увидят...но этого конечно же мало, нужно конкретика... подскажите, нужны ли на свадьбах сказки?! если да, то где взять эти прикольные озвучки для них?! может быть достаточно будет переодеваний в звезд или каких-то иностранных гостей?! заранее всем спасибо

----------


## Mazaykina

Ой, как у вас тут душевно и комфортно!!! Спасибо Танюшке- Курочке, она создает атмосферу такого домашнего уюта для новичков, что только самой закрытой буке будет здесь неприятно. 


> что нужно сделать такого, чтобы стать своей,


Лизавета, будь сама собой! Я вижу, что ты человек открытый, отзывчивый, несмотря на высокий профессионализм (не сомневаюсь в этом), не пинаешь дверь нашего дома ногой и не растопыриваешь пальцы при входе. Это самое главное. А разобраться в нашем огромном форуме даже опытным юзерам не так просто, а что говорить про тех, кто только делает первые шаги в познании интернета?? Запомни главное- мы все были когда-то новичками и все делали первые шаги! Не бойся делать ошибки, ребята исправят и направят. А все остальное- в тебе ЕСТЬ!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> что ответить заказчице вообщем, ей нужно всё знать - какие костюмы, какая сказка будет на свадьбе (если планируется такое), какие конкурсы, вообщем всё и в подробностях.просит видео моё,вообщем, мне нужно ей что-то сейчас предложить конкретное, а у меня всё вообщем. костюмы старые и их немного, буду покупать или шить новые. сценарий буду писать тоже, исходя из того, какую свадьбу они хотят.


Вот и скажи, что на каждое мероприятие пишу индивидуальный сценарий, который будет зависеть от ваших желаний и пожеланий тоже.
Есть и различные костюмы и планирую сшить новые по индивидуальному сценарию вашей свадьбы.
Так, что уважаемая, давайте встретимся и подробненько обговорим всё, что касается свадьбы ваших молодожёнов, учтём все ваши моменты.
Позже представлю сценарный план с возможными играми, конкурсами и сказками, так сказать на утверждение :Grin: 
Пока ты себе будешь зарабатывать своё имя, будут массу вопросов по поводу проведения и тебя.




> она еще спрашивала кто я по профессии? (это что так важно?!)


Конечно не важно (во всяком случае это не главный фактор хорошего тамады).




> подскажите, нужны ли на свадьбах сказки?!


Ответ неоднозначный, если ты посчитаешь, что они нужны, то ДА, и с точностью наоборот.




> я честно призналась, что начинающая тамада (отсюда и цена невысокая).


Молодец!




> муж мне помогает тамадить, мы оба поём, и дуэтом, и по отдельности


Муж тоже молодец, к стати "семейный подряд" в некоторых моментах (к примеру в ценовой политики) имеют преимущества! Для начинающих в двойне!




> где взять эти прикольные озвучки для них?!


Это не ко мне, думаю, что Татьяна Курочка лучше подскажет, что где и как. (может есть смысл ей в личку спросить).




> акая сказка будет на свадьбе (если планируется такое), какие конкурсы, вообщем всё и в подробностях


Желание заказчика, конечно закон, но я, к примеру, в разговоре с заказчиком, объясняю, что выстраиваю, в зависимости от индивидуальных моментов вашего заказа, схему свадьбы - ВСТРЕЧА (начало), РАЗВИТИЕ (середина свадьбы - застолье, танцы и игры) и ФИНАЛ.
По каждому пункту подробно поговорим, но те же игры, конкурсы (я работаю без реквизита) провожу по ситуации - от надобности и уместности, и заранее что и как буду делать - всё ситуативно.
Но гарантирую, что пошлых игр не будет, ни кого в не приятную ситуацию не поставлю, и что




> что могу всё сделать креативно и необычно, что старья они не увидят


Скажем это мой вариант ответа (их миллионы - сколько людей, столько мнений), коллеги скорее всего предложат с иной стороны тебе информацию.
Дерзай! :Grin:

----------


## innulya-75

zimka4 самое главное при общении с заказчиком чувствуй себя уверенно, составь сценарный план свадьбы (что за чем, или что у тебя есть) чтобы легче было общаться. По поводу видео, можешь показать юбилей, и сказать что некоторые яркие моменты можно использовать и на свадьбе, самое главное чтобы клиент прочувствовал атмосферу праздника. Если мало костюмов, можно использовать конкурсы без реквизита  н.р. я его называю "Случай в ресторане" это когда 3 человека бегают вокруг стульев 2- говорят определённые фразы, 1- наливает зазевавшемуся. Если надо - дам весь текст. А по сказкам - у меня есть одна " Пипец Стрекозец" - по мотивам русской народной сказки "Курочка Ряба" но музыку я использую только как заставку на выход героев. Я говорю действия, а они из выполняют. Если надо, пиши.

----------


## Джина

> костюмы старые и их немного


Что значит "старые"? Сшиты давно или потеряли "товарный вид"? Если выглядят плохо, не используй ни в коем случае.По поводу сказки - может быть, а может и не быть.Если будешь проводить, то за раннее  присмотрись к гостям - кандидатам на роли.Они должны быть активны, артистичны, в меру выпившие(пьяные всё испортят).Сказка можешь придумать сама и подобрать муз сопровождение. У нас на форуме есть такая тема 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EA%E0%E7%EA%E8
но тебе туда попасть можно будет после 30 сообщений и 1 месяца на форуме.
Общайся, здесь найдешь много интересного и полезного.

----------


## zimka4

спасибо вам большое за ответы.
*Джина*, костюмы еще завхоз с училища тырил, товарный вид оставляет желать лучшего. наверное, вы правы, и лучше их вообще не показывать.

*innulya-75*, я буду рада и благодарна всему, что ты перечислила. если не сложно, то вышли на curly4@mail.ru

*Руслан Шумилов*, тебе отдельное спасибо за подробнейшие ответы. я сегодня была на твоей страничке вконтакте, ты настоящий профи. особенно впечатлила игра на баяне, это сейчас на самом деле очень ценится. и аукцион за первый кусочек торта тоже понравился. ты большой молодец! держишься супер. мне муж говорит, что у меня паузы бывают, а настоящая тамада должна всё комментировать, всякие прибаутки, притчи рассказывать... у тебя так и есть, всё очень органично и интересно!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> тебе отдельное спасибо за подробнейшие ответы.


Спасибо.




> держишься супер.всё очень органично и интересно!


Когда прошла свадьба (многие ролики с одной свадьбы и о не я имею ввиду, где с баяном в частности) молодожены подошли меня благодарить, и видят что я не в себе (сижу, задыхаюсь, прошляпил укол, набираюсь сил до дому, срочно его сделать) они мол, что случилось :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: ??????????, вижу, уж очень как то они испугались, ну я их успокоил, что у меня всего навсего двусторонняя пневмония, и немножко устал. И пожалел об этом, лучше бы соврал, как стали суетиться, мол тамаде плохо, мне тогда не по себе было, так неловко, к счастью мы уже собрались и машина прибыла - быстро загрузились и дёру.
Так, что на будущее не всегда стоит говорить правду :Smile3: 
Всякое в жизни у нас бывает :Taunt:

----------


## zimka4

вообщем, пока я тут сказки искала, моя заказчица нашла другую тамаду, что и следовало доказать(( оно и понятно, я б сама себя тоже не пригласила. свадьба раз в жизни бывает, а тут тамада, которая свадьбы не вела. вот дилемма. я-то знаю, что свадьбу я проведу хорошо и необычно (я свою свадьбу готовила, сестрёнкину помогала), но ведь это не объяснишь. ВСЕМ НУЖНО ВИДЕО! и так будет всегда. а где его взять?! помогите, как вы выкручивались раньше? или пока работать только на знакомых, но ведь так можно долго свадьбы ждать...

----------


## zimka4

> у меня всего навсего двусторонняя пневмония


по-геройски конечно, но здоровье, руслан, дороже

----------


## Гумочка

> свадьба раз в жизни бывает, а тут тамада, которая свадьбы не вела.


*zimka4*, ты не одна такая. Все мы когда-то начинали... Если я скажу, что первую свою свадьбу  провела, ни разу не побывав и воочию не видав русской свадьбы, то меня закидают помидорами... Но это действительно так. Страшно начинать, а потом понимаешь принцип таких торжеств и уже проще... Это я тебе говорю как новичок, но у меня уже практически не осталось страхов, только ВОЛНЕНИЕ перед мероприятием... Блиннн..., да мы же самые настоящие АРТИСТЫ, волнуемся перед выходом на сцену, а потом вживаемся в роль. Удачи тебе! Не дрейфь! Будут другие заказчики!!!

----------


## zimka4

*Острая*, спасибо! я тож думаю, что всё еще впереди!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> моя заказчица нашла другую тамаду,


Ну и флаг ей в руки :Grin: 




> ВСЕМ НУЖНО ВИДЕО! и так будет всегда. а где его взять?! помогите, как вы выкручивались раньше?


Я раньше говорил, что видео мне обещают, но пока его нет (оно так и было), у других видео есть, но мне не опасаются давать из-за суеверия, так как знают, что я их фильм буду предоставлять на всеобщее обозрение, сглазу боятся; а вы мне дадите своё видео, после того как проведу, потом?
Ответ сразу был такой - НЕ-Е-ЕТ!
Вот, от куда тогда этому видео появиться у меня?
И в итоге, когда у меня были видео фильмы - я принципиально ни кому не показывал, ссылался на то, что в видео материале вы увидите работу видео оператора а не тамады! Я сам просматривая фильм, иной раз, не могу понять что чего и как и от куда - а вы тем более!

Что вы хотите увидеть? Программу? На видео её не поймёте, да и программа всегда разная. Как я выгляжу? Каждый раз по разному, но не вульгарно и не голой, аккуратно, элегантно, празднично! Хотите услышать как я говорю? Вот мы с вами и общаемся - вы меня не только видите, но и слышите!
А вот что бы вы хотели на свадьбе своей увидеть - вот об этом и поговорим, ваши пожелания, мои предложения!
Но, можете мне поверить, что я вам ГАРАНТИРУЮ ИНТЕРЕСНУЮ, ВЕСЁЛУЮ, НЕОРДИНАРНУЮ СВАДЬБУ!

И так я обходился без видео материала (имея его даже в наличии).
Это сейчас в ВКОНТАКТЕ, кое что могу скинуть, для ознакомления со мной, но и то - не более.




> по-геройски конечно, но здоровье, руслан, дороже


Ну у меня выбора не было, люди специально на меня выходили, заменить себя кем то невозможно...
Но, свадебка тяжеловато мне обошлась, да ещё умудрился свет исчезнуть на два часа :Taunt:

----------


## LIZAVETA

я веду мероприятия уже 12 лет, первая моя свадьба была у кумы. а потом у соседки просто так, бесплатно, а потом сработало сарафанное радио. и я потихонечку начала работать за денежки, сначала брала только на реквизит и чуть-чуть себе и понеслось поехало, так что не бойся конечно первые шаги страшно делать, но если есть цель, нужно к ней методично идти. медленно, но верно. я так считаю.  и не забывай сарафанное радио и визитки, как можно больше визиток.

----------


## LIZAVETA

А материал могу скинуть в личку пиши мне не жалко я не жадная

----------


## Курица

> мне не жалко я не жадная


Лизавета,  а почему бы тогда вот сюда не кинуть? :Blush2: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9

----------


## LIZAVETA

Спасибо милые за поддержку, у меня жизнь меняется с каждой минутой пребывания на форуме. Руслан -это вообще моё любимое имя, у меня старшего сына  Русланом зовут, а тут хоба  и сообщение от Руса, спасибо. И за руку помощи Славина тоже спасибо . Каждое ваше слово очень дорого, перечитываю их по несколько раз. Курочкины пёрышки греют очень тепло, наверно скоро начну вылупляться. А то что надо написать 30 сообщений я поняла только что, а про запятые извините, ненавижу их ставить, да иногда и не знаю где .

----------


## LIZAVETA

Курочка не могу пока понять, как скидывать, выйду на работу ребята покажут как, тогда буду скидывать, а пока могу только сообщениями строчить.

----------


## Курица

> пока могу только сообщениями строчить.


*LIZAVETA*, просто СКОПИРУЙ текст со своего файла вордовского, и вставт в этот самый Быстрый ответ...
Ну, вот сюда-как ты нам пишешь сообщения. Начни, напиши заголовок эпизода, и ставь курсор на следующую строку,Правой клавишей мышки щелкай-выбирай вставить-текст твоего сценария "впрыгнет" в твое письмо, жми  на Отправить-и все-ты выставила-поделилась. Со всеми-а не по личкам рассовала...
Поняла? Пробуй-ну,хоть сюда что-нить...Из компа-с ворд.файла! Рискни.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан -это вообще моё любимое имя


Я своё имя с детства не любил :Grin: 




> старшего сына Русланом зовут


Привет тёзке!




> сообщение от Руса, спасибо


Всегда пожалуйста! Обращайся!




> запятые извините, ненавижу их ставить, да иногда и не знаю где .


Не ты одна такая :Grin: 




> не могу пока понять, как скидывать


Сначала пройдись по этой ссылке - полюбопытствуй.
А вот тебе ссылка на тему, где ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы (по поводу что и как скинуть, тоже):
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5
p.s.
Пока писал - Татьяна ответила!

----------


## zimka4

*Руслан Шумилов*, спасибо :Smile3:  как всегда за ценные советы. тебе можно было бы книгу написать "в помощь начинающему тамаде" или что-то в этом роде. успех обеспечен :Aga: 

*LIZAVETA*, спасибо за поддержку



> и не забывай сарафанное радио и визитки


это точно. сама пиарщик, а визитки до сих пор еще не сделала :No2: 




> А материал могу скинуть в личку пиши мне не жалко я не жадная


буду очень признательна! форумчане думаю, что тоже, если скинешь сюда. мне интересно всё-превсё, особенно то, что связано с переодеваниями, сценками и сказками. заранее спасибо :Smile3: 




> кое что могу скинуть, для ознакомления со мной


было бы интересно!

----------


## zimka4

> Руслан -это вообще моё любимое имя, у меня старшего сына  Русланом зовут


а у меня доченьку Лизаветой зовут :Smile3: 




> Я своё имя с детства не любил


по мне так оно тебе совсем не подходит (только не обижайся пож-та :Blush2: ). вот смотришь на тебя и думаешь - ну, вылитый Ванюша! :Tender:

----------


## LIZAVETA

Согласна согласно, вылитый Иван. Кстати Руслан у меня тоже есть твой землячок знакомый в Брянске, Дима Камышев мы с ним вместе в институте зажигаем на сессиях весело у нас там, может знаешь его, он тоже ведёт разные мероприятия. zimka4, во видишь какие совпадения, в нашей жизни всё не просто так, всё закономерно.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> тебе можно было бы книгу написать "в помощь начинающему тамаде" или что-то в этом роде.


Я написал методичку для начинающих.
Пока в черновом варианте, но уже стала пользоваться успехом.




> по мне так оно тебе совсем не подходит (только не обижайся пож-та). вот смотришь на тебя и думаешь - ну, вылитый Ванюша!


Да, Иван, Василий, подобные имена мне бы шли.
Как то спросил у батьки своего, почему Руслан, он мне говорит, что богатырь на Руси был Руслан, в честь него меня так и назвал.
Ну я ему и парировал, что богатырь может и был, но когда с кем либо знакомлюсь, меня первым делом спрашивают - ТЫ ЧТО, НЕ РУССКИЙ? :Taunt: 
В Германии меня за своего принимали, в Австрии тоже :Grin: 
А бывшая жена меня называла Бурятским хохлом еврейской национальности :Taunt: 
Может меня она и пыталась как то обидеть, но я себя чувствовал много национальным :Ok: 
Да у всех одна национальность - землянин!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Кстати Руслан у меня тоже есть твой землячок знакомый в Брянске, Дима Камышев


Наслышан! :Grin: 
На сессии ему привет с Брянска от меня передавай! :Grin: 
Представляю какие глаза у него будут :Blink:

----------


## zimka4

> Пока в черновом варианте, но уже стала пользоваться успехом.


а кто стал счастливым читателем этого самого чернового варианта :Blush2: 



> на Руси был Руслан, в честь него меня так и назвал


это он про Руслана и Людмилу?! у нас в Татарстане Руслан считается татарским именем, не чисто конечно татарское, в основном, так называют в смешанных парах, муж татарин например, а жена русская - вот и нужно компромисс найти, ребенка Русланом называют. значит, точно интернациональное имя у тебя! :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> а кто стал счастливым читателем этого самого чернового варианта


тот кто свой электронный адрес в личку мне скинул

----------


## KAlinchik

> просто после новогодников многие пока кроме Алиночки, ещё не пришли в себя!


Руслан! сразу предупреждаю, что до 21 января меня в себе не ждите:) я в какой-то прострации...Встречи, праздники, у мужа днюха...
Люди!!!!!!!!!!Когда уже эти гульки закончатся?!

----------


## LIZAVETA

Алиночка да лучше праздники в нашей жизни, чем другие события, как у Курочки например, про которое она писала, я даже комментировать испугалась. Ну а тебя и твоего любимого с наступающим.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Люди!!!!!!!!!!Когда уже эти гульки закончатся?!


 :Grin: Они только начинаются :Taunt:

----------


## Сеющий добро

всем привем. я новый участник форума. разбираюсь только с навигацией...

----------


## Курица

> всем привем


И тебе привем,сеятель... Удачи в освоении навигации...до связи...приёмммм :Derisive:

----------


## zimka4

*Сеющий добро*, привет :Smile3: 
а в тамадейском деле ты тоже новичок?!

----------


## fiesta

Подскажите пожалуйста,  а музыку в каком разделе можно посмотреть,скачать.

----------


## Славина

> музыку в каком разделе можно посмотреть,скачать.


*fiesta*, это здесь

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E0%E7%E4%E5%EB

и здесь

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E8%F7%EA%EE%E2

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> я новый участник форума. разбираюсь только с навигацией...


Привет, привет!!!  :Pivo:  Ты уж не теряйся!!!!  :Aga: Главное - общайся, и тебе откроются все двери!!! :Yes4:

----------


## LIZAVETA

Я на форуме почти месяц, но только сегодня созреваю написать про себя. Очень страшно, никогда этого не делала в нете , а тут за несколько дней без форума и поняла, что у меня вторая семья появилась. До вечера ещё далеко и в голове двоякое чувство писать про себя или нет. вы уж меня простите за такую осторожность. Милая Курочка, я знаю вы меня поддержите в этом, а вот как другие, вот мне интересно, жители дома  всю про себя правду пишут или только частично. а может вообще только доля правды, извините если кого-то обидела. Для меня это очень важно. Знаете -это, как впустить в свой дом чужих людей. а тут пообщавшись понимаю, что все очень добрые. Или может быть мне только так кажется.

----------


## Славина

> созреваю написать про себя.


*LIZAVETA*,  если вдруг созреешь ,то можешь сделать это здесь, в специальной теме  :Yes4: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...A%F2%EE-%EC%FB

И вообще, чего ты боишься??? Напиши общее о себе: кто, откуда и чем занимаешься.

Интимных подробностей от тебя никто не требует!  :Grin: 

А если захочешь, то со временем можешь и более глубоким поделиться, для этого у нас тоже темки специальные есть, где про деток своих пишут, семейные фото в "Семейном альбоме", у нас здесь всё по полочкам  :Yes4: 

Да, лично я про себя всю правду пишу, надеюсь и другие также  :Yes4: 

А прикидываться кем-либо и обманывать, мне кажется этим занимаются совершенно на других сайтах, на сайтах-знакомств, к примеру.

----------


## LIZAVETA

Милая Ирочка спасибо за поддержку. сегодня писать уже не буду, очень устала. отчетный концерт оттарабанила в ДК, просто нет моральных сил. а вот пообщаться о работе можно, у меня в субботу свадебка хочется конкурсов парочку свежих провести, времени искать или что- то придумывать нет, может кто нибудь ссылочку скинет, где можно посмотреть.всем пламенное спасибо, кто откликнется. :Tender:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> созреваю написать про себя.


Ты не поверишь - а я про себя вроде и не писал, просто об этом даже не думал :Vah: 




> можешь сделать это здесь, в специальной теме
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...A%F2%EE-%EC%FB


Туда даже не заглядывал наверно...............

*LIZAVETA*, твоя осторожность понятна, но думаю, что если я расскажу всем, что я культ работник, педагог, музыкант, певец и тамада, то от этого ни я ни форумчане не умрут, за то более полнее будут представлять тебя как собеседника (опа, про себя всё и рассказал :Grin: ), так что - дерзай!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> хочется конкурсов парочку свежих провести,





> может кто нибудь ссылочку скинет


Зайди ко мне в КОНТАКТ, там ролик "ФРАГМЕНТ СВАДЬБЫ", и там есть конкурс ПАРОВОЗИК, попробуй его провести - очень оживляет!

----------


## Елена Виолова

Здравствуйте, все жители этого большого творческого дома!
Я новичок на форуме и вот, как вы и просили зашла сюда). Небольшое представление сделала в "Кто мы?". Но пока еще не сильно разобралась, что где читать и что куда писать, ну уж ооочень большой у нас дом)))!!! Надеюсь, буду полезной. Спасибо, до связи!

----------


## PAN

> Я на форуме почти месяц, но только сегодня созреваю написать про себя. Очень страшно, никогда этого не делала в нете , а тут за несколько дней без форума и поняла, что у меня вторая семья появилась. До вечера ещё далеко и в голове двоякое чувство писать про себя или нет. вы уж меня простите за такую осторожность.


Мы стараемся жить здесь как в обычной жизни... Не деля на виртуал и реал...

Есть потребность поговорить, познакомиться, стать ближе - велкам...

Никто не вправе спрашивать у тебя больше, чем сама готова рассказать... Никто не вправе спрашивать глубокое личное, пока сама не решишь поделиться... Никто не вправе требовать номер с пинкодом кредитной карты и точного почтового адреса...Зачем??? Мы здесь для другого... Для взаимного общения...





> Интимных подробностей от тебя никто не требует!


 :Yes4: ...

----------


## PAN

> ну уж ооочень большой у нас дом)))!!!


Есть такое дело... Да и не дом уже, а скорее город...)))

Выбирай себе направление, там и будешь разбираться...

А люди помогут...

----------


## Kescha

> что у меня вторая семья появилась.


*LIZAVETA*, это точно сказано. и я уверенна ,что со временем
ты убедишься.



> написать про себя. Очень страшно,


конечно страшно ,по себе знаю.
но ,главное первые шаги сделать...а потом тебя
будет не остановить. 




> себя правду пишут или только частично.


это твой выбор...вот ,что на сердце у тебя? вот это и есть правда.
будем общаться,знакомиться...ну ,а время покажет "кто есть кто."

----------


## Kescha

> ну уж ооочень большой у нас дом


*Елена Виолова*, добро пожаловать.



> Да и не дом уже, а скорее город...)))
> 
> Выбирай себе направление, там и будешь разбираться...
> 
> А люди помогут...


добавить мне и нечего... :Meeting: 
осваивайся ,знакомься .начни с нашего инкубатора  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....Курочки

в своё время я прочитала от начала и до конца эту темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...-форуме
и нашла там много ответов на мои вопросы.

----------


## Jelen

Добрый вечер, всем форумчанам!
Удивительный форум! Хочу и я с вами познакомиться:зовут меня Лена,мне 35 лет. Ещё со школьной скамьи любила организовывать всяческие мероприятия,так до сих пор и осталось.Для моих друзей и родственников провожу юбилеи или делаю фильмы-ролики или необычные подарки,чобы порадовать душу.Ведь проще всего подарить денежку...я стараюсь дарить радость и блеск глаз.Люблю проводить праздники,это то что радует мою душу,хотя это не моя профессия...но моё призвание. :Grin: 
Буду рада общению :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> зовут меня Лена,мне 35 лет.


К слову - есть замечательная поляна именно для тебя...
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....EC%E0%ED%E8%FF

И люди там -  :Ok:

----------


## Jelen

> К слову - есть замечательная поляна именно для тебя...
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....EC%E0%ED%E8%FF
> 
> И люди там -


что_то я ничего не поняла :No2:

----------


## Славина

> что_то я ничего не поняла


*Лен*, это ссылка на тему, где у нас девчонки из Германии общаются, как бы германская улочка в нашем большом городе :)))

Нажми на неё.

----------


## Jelen

> Нажми на неё.


 :Taunt: Туда не пускают,а стучаться ещё рано,как я поняла :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Туда не пускают,а стучаться ещё рано,как я поняла


Ну ничо... Как раз к 23 февраля пройдет месяц на форуме, наберешь более 30 сообщений - дверь и откроется...)))

А пока погуляй по улочкам...

И помни - форум международный - кого тока нет...))) в т.ч. и земляков...

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Здравствуйте коллеги! Напишу и я о себе. Я новичок на форуме, да и опыт проведения различных меропрятий 3 года. Скажу сразу- таких отзывчивых, дружелюбных и понимающих людей, честно, мало встречала. Сюда попадаешь как в другой мир. Спосибо, что есть такой форум. Мне 32 года, по профессии я тоже не ведущая, но настолько нравится дарить положительные эмоции людям в нашем сегодняшнем непростом мире, поэтому и стала проводить различного рода меропрятия.Пишите, будем общаться, спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте коллеги!


Привет,Оль!!!! :Aga: 



> кажу сразу- таких отзывчивых, дружелюбных и понимающих людей, честно, мало встречала. Сюда попадаешь как в другой мир.


Здорово, что ты так написала-вижу, уже за 20 дней успела и Форум почитать, и мнение какое-то о нем сформировать-это (такой подход) очень радует!



> Пишите, будем общаться, спасибо.


Мы-то писать будем (как и писали)-важно, чтобы ты нашла для себя ту нишу на форуме, где тебе будет комфортно. Тот закоулочек в нашем, по словам Паши PANа "городке", ulyt ты всех жителей будешь знать "в лицо", где будет твой Дом....А уже по другим темкам будешь гулять, как по супермаркету: там -то прикупить, здесь-это в копилочку забрать, а тут, на Ярмарке, и свои вещи выставить...ну это я так, образно.
Вобщем-гуляй-пиши-набирай сообщения...результативные...чтоб и дальше продвинуться в постижении нашего Большого Дома!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Jelen*, 
*оличка тамадолечка*, 
Рады новому знакомству - и с превеликим удовольствием форумчане будут рады общему общению :Yes4: 
Только не пропадайте - пишите!

----------


## Jelen

> Jelen, 
> оличка тамадолечка, 
> Рады новому знакомству - и с превеликим удовольствием форумчане будут рады общему общению
> Только не пропадайте - пишите!


А я как рада,что нашла такой форум и столько людей,которые тоже любят делать праздники и дарить радость.Уже часами сижу ,прочитываю страницы:сколько всего много,что голова кругом.Очень много нового...ну для меня.Если я неправильно выражаюсь,вы уж извините.. :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Уже часами сижу ,прочитываю страницы:сколько всего много,что голова кругом.


А то ли  ещё будет!!!!! Через месяц жить здесь будешь! Вообще голову потеряешь!

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Согласна с Еленой на 100%. Я сейчас думаю, а как я вообще без форума жила? Попасть сюда - это уже большая удача!!!!!

----------


## Априори

Здравствуйте всем! на форуме бываю периодически - пишу мало (впрочем, как и на других любимых форумах - я больше почитать люблю). Обнаружила, что темы, в которых я оставляла пару сообщений закрыли (про изготовление ростовых кукол). Эх, а где ж мне сообщений-то набирать, чтобы попасть в личный раздел? Ведь и флудить не хочется...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Эх, а где ж мне сообщений-то набирать, чтобы попасть в личный раздел? Ведь и флудить не хочется...


Походи по форуму, побывай в различных открытых темах, пообщайся, если надо - задавай вопросы, если можешь - отвечай.
Для новичков есть открытые темы:
Тема на часто задаваемые вопросы - 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...EE%F0%F3%EC%E5
А тут можешь отметиться -
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F-%E2%F1%E5%EC!
А здесь одно из самых тёплых тем для начинающих форумчан - 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%F2%E0%EB%EE!
А это довольно информационная тема на размышление, возможно будет тебе доступна - 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F7%E8%EA%EE%EC
А тут, если станет грустно, можно не только улыбнуться - 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E0%E5%EC%F1%FF!
И конечно же эта тема, в которой ты сейчас - специально для тебя!
В общем, у тебя почти за два года всего семь сообщений - конечно же темы многие будут недоступны.
Так, что дерзай. И удачи!
P.S.
Я тоже родом из Сибири :Smile3:

----------


## Kescha

> на форуме бываю периодически - пишу мало (впрочем, как и на других любимых форумах - я больше почитать люблю).


здравствуйте и вам!
вот читаю и себя вижу в период "партизанской" жизни.
лишь бы найти ,что поинтересней...и общаться не надо,и спасибо 
не надо никому говорить...взял и дальше читай.




> Эх, а где ж мне сообщений-то набирать, чтобы попасть в личный раздел?


а Вы уже сделали первый шаг-написали сообщение- шаг к общению.
ведь на форуме столько разных направлений,тем ,разделов.
удачи и  вливайся в наш коллектив.

p.s... я тоже  родилась в Сибири.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Мы-то писать будем (как и писали)-важно, чтобы ты нашла для себя ту нишу на форуме, где тебе будет комфортно. Тот закоулочек в нашем, по словам Паши PANа "городке", ulyt ты всех жителей будешь знать "в лицо", где будет твой Дом....А уже по другим темкам будешь гулять, как по супермаркету: там -то прикупить, здесь-это в копилочку забрать, а тут, на Ярмарке, и свои вещи выставить...ну это я так, образно.
 Вобщем-гуляй-пиши-набирай сообщения...результативные...чтоб и дальше продвинуться в постижении нашего Большого Дома!

Здравствуйте, "Курица"! Простите пожалуйста, что я Вас так называю, но просто вы под НИком таким. Очень буду рада узнать Ваше истинное имя. Спасибо огромное за совет, буду стараться. А вообще форум этот как "кладезь витаминов", куда не зайди. Дорогие коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, а где можно найти материал для проведения выпускных, но только не торжественную часть, а уже празднование в кафе: игры за столом........и т.д. Спасибо.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> "Курица"! Простите пожалуйста, что я Вас так называю, но просто вы под НИком таким. Очень буду рада узнать Ваше истинное имя.


Курочка у нас  - ТАТЬЯНА!!!!!!!!!!! У неё, впрочем, как и у многих внизу, в автоподписи стоит имя большими буквами.
 И ещё, маленький совет

Чтобы вставить цитату, выделяешь необходимый окрывок текста левой кнопкой в том сообщении, где тебе надо, отпускаешь левую кнопку и появляется надпись - цитировать, щёлкаешь на неё и эта часть текста автоматически вставляется в поле для ответа.

Про выпускные - здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374, а вообще, ты уже месяц на форуме. Давай, набирай 30 сообщений и откроются все двери!!!!

----------


## Априори

*Руслан Шумилов*, спасибо за конкретные ссылочки!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> спасибо за конкретные ссылочки!


Татьяна - Курочка может больше предложить, но пока осваивайся, и запомни лозунг дедушки Ленина:
Общаться, общаться и ещё раз - общаться!
И конечно одновременно:
Учиться, учиться и ещё раз, учиться))))))))))))))))))) :Grin:

----------


## Априори

> Татьяна - Курочка может больше предложить, но пока осваивайся, и запомни лозунг дедушки Ленина:
> Общаться, общаться и ещё раз - общаться!
> И конечно одновременно:
> Учиться, учиться и ещё раз, учиться)))))))))))))))))))


да, запомню) но не очень-то я люблю общаться. я как-то больше почитать-посмотреть (и нет ни одного форума, где я была бы суперактивна - даже жж писать начинала и не смогла после 2-3 записей)) не писатель, видимо, я)))

Набрала я все-таки 30 сообщений :Blush2:  а в раздел, в который хочу - попасть не получается - "Организация работы

  Реквизит ведущего ,  Оч. умелые ручки"...  :Tu: 


ВАу! надо было 31 :Yahoo: 
теперь уже завтра пойду там почитаю - может и попишу что-нить :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> но не очень-то я люблю общаться


Как я понял, когда ведёшь мероприятие - ты больше слушаешь чем говоришь? :Grin: 
Не поверишь, но это единственный форум, который раскрыл меня и в заочном общении, и "писателя".
Как говорят: С КЕМ ПОВЕДЁШЬСЯ - ТАК ТЕБЕ И НАДО :Taunt: 
Думаю, что со временем у тебя так же всё будет!




> ВАу! теперь уже завтра пойду там почитаю - может и попишу что-нить


Вот, а ты переживала!
Удачи!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

> Курочка у нас  - ТАТЬЯНА!!!!!!!!!!! У неё, впрочем, как и у многих внизу, в автоподписи стоит имя большими буквами.


Спасибо, девочки огромное! Теперь знаю и курочку- Танюшу! А еще отдельное спасибо Вам Леночка Ширшина за ссылочку и человеческое понимание, правда - здесь как одна большая семья.

А еще Леночка Ширшина спасибо за обучение. Теперь научилась цитировать. Так , когда сама читаю, многое не понятно, а когда конкретно подсказывают- все легко и просто. Спасибо.

----------


## Априори

> Как я понял, когда ведёшь мероприятие - ты больше слушаешь чем говоришь?


я не веду сама :Blush2:  я менеджер-организатор, подсказываю ведущим (работаем только на детских праздниках) как нужно работать))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> я не веду сама подсказываю ведущи мкак нужно работать))


Вааааааааауууууууууу!!!!!!!!!!
А это как?????????? :Vah:

----------


## KAlinchik

> за несколько дней без форума и поняла, что у меня вторая семья появилась


я  ж тебе говорила)))))))))

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> А еще отдельное спасибо Вам Леночка Ширшина за ссылочку


 Оль, ну тогда ещё одна маааааааааленькая подсказка, на форуме принято общение на ТЫ!!!! Так легче и приятнее общаться!



> А еще 
>  спасибо за обучение. Теперь научилась цитировать.


Молодец!!!!  :flower:  Было бы желание  :Aga: ! А обучение у меня в крови :Taunt: !!! Я учителка начальных классов с 24 летним стажем!! :Ok:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> я не веду сама я менеджер-организатор, подсказываю ведущим (работаем только на детских праздниках) как нужно работать))


 Вот это да!!!!!!!!!  :Blink:  А сама пробывала вести праздники? Работала с детьми? У меня большущий ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ опыт, и то детские почти не беру, потому что ЗНАЮ, и не из книжек, какой это труд!!!! 
  Там сердце  и душу надо вкладывать, а это не каждый сможет! 
  А как ты подсказываешь? Ты работешь в агенстве? Пишешь программы? В чём заключается твоя работа?

----------


## ЭЛИТА

Всем привет! Спасибо за сайт! Наконец-то появилась возможность увидеть как ЭТО делают другие (в смыле проведения праздников)
Я здесь со вчерашней ночи  :Grin:  Уже нашла что-то для себя новенькое. И конечно ж поделилась своим кусочком сокровищницы. Пока не так много, в связи с тем, что у меня медленный инет, соответственно загружать что-то больших усилий стоит. Но надеюсь, что я сюда надолго пришла, поэтому и поделится с вами времени будет много.
Я работаю аниматором, вернее владею своим агенством по проведению праздников, ну и сама с удовольствием работаю, что б не потерять форму, пробовать что-то новенькое и шагать в ногу со временем. Специализируюсь на проведении детских праздников от 1 года и старше, причём возраст не ограничивается только 18 лет ;)
С детьми работаю с великим удовольствием, т.к. это настолько благодарные человечки! А когда слышишь весёлый смех, видишь блеск и сияние их глазок, понимаешь, что большего тебе и не надо... Вот какой БОЛЬШОЙ ПЛЮС в работе аниматора!
Хочу на сайте найти единомышленников, что - то новенькое, люблю изюменки и ОЧЕНЬ люблю удивлять деток новыми конкурсами, риквизитом, костюмами и т.п. Надеюсь здесь я всё это найду   :Yahoo:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Надеюсь здесь я всё это найду


И друзей тоже! :Grin:

----------


## ЭЛИТА

> И друзей тоже!


 :Aga:

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

> Молодец!!!!  Было бы желание ! А обучение у меня в крови!!! Я учителка начальных классов с 24 летним стажем!!


Ничего себе! Знаешь, Лена, у меня тоже чутье какое то по поводу труда с детьми. Я тоже стараюсь не вести детские мероприятияю, хотя несколько раз предлагали. Из личного опыта знаю- что такое работать с детьми, потому что я еще и инструктором по детской йоге была.

Привет Элита. Общайся с нами и мы будем рады пообщаться с тобой. Я тоже новичок на этом форуме, хотя не по наслышке еже поняла, что здесь просто прекрасные люди общаются.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я тоже стараюсь не вести детские мероприятияю, Из личного опыта знаю- что такое работать с детьми


Работа с детьми - это тонкая, осторожная, интеллектуальная РАБОТА.
Детский ум словно губка, принимающий без "фильтра" всю подряд информацию.
Человеку, работающему с детьми, нужно не только думать, что детям говорить, но и как.
Многие говорят, что это самая благодарная публика - дети.
Но не многие осознают какая ответственность перед каждым работником возложена перед ними!
Возможно ты права, что - 



> стараюсь не вести детские мероприятияю


Но, возможно ты предназначена для этого!
Тем более в йоге был опыт.
Послушай - сделать праздник для детей, это сделать мир лучше!
Эти детки, пропитанные вниманием и любовью взрослых, вырастут со светлой душой. Мир благодаря этим деткам станет светлей!
Тем более, что ты можешь:




> у меня тоже чутье какое то по поводу труда с детьми


Так, всё таки, может не то, что стоит, а надо????????
Дерзай - сделай мир, хотя бы чуточку светлей!




> здесь просто прекрасные люди общаются.


Это факт, в основном такие люди, плохие здесь не задерживаются :Grin:

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Послушай - сделать праздник для детей, это сделать мир лучше!
> Эти детки, пропитанные вниманием и любовью взрослых, вырастут со светлой душой. Мир благодаря этим деткам станет светлей!


Руслан, я читала и мне казалось, что ты знаешь о детских праздниках всё и даже больше. Ьы знаешь  о них с психологической точки зрения . Знаешь принципы построения детского праздника. Написал так, что сразу захотелось  провести этот праздник, тем более очень люблю деток.  А вот на свадьбах они такие несчастные  если один ребенок, то как-то проще. Его похвалишь, поговоришь, поаплодируешь и ему хорошо. А вот если двое, да ещё совершенно разные по темпераменту... А хотелось бы уметь оставить их  счастливыми после праздника. 

Если детки смелые и ещё любят петь или танцевать, то проблема решаема. Их в центр (пока гости за столом). Музыку им, микрофоны и всё хорошо. Все довольны. И мне приятно всегда  наблюдать этих маленьких артистов. 
Но бывают и другие, которые ходят за тобой непрерывно и им хочется постоянно твоего внимания. Вот и появилось у меня желание научиться работать с любыми малышами. Конечно, я потихоньку читаю литературу. Вот и сейчас твой пост меня зацепил. Просто показалось, что ты можешь  помочь, потому что знаешь.

 ВОТ!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Дара27*, Вот не знал, что в Тольятти рано встают :Taunt: 




> мне казалось, что ты знаешь


Почему казалось? :Grin: 




> Просто показалось, что ты можешь помочь, потому что знаешь.


Я тебе по секрету скажу (только тихо - никому не говори) ни один человек в мире не знает как воспитывать (растить) детей!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Можешь мне поверить.
Я немного с юморком говорил - а теперь давай серьёзней.
То, о чём сказал - не преувеличил.
(щас в меня полетят все ненужные предметы :Taunt: )
Начну издалека, есть две категории гостей, которые тащат детей на свадьбу (или иной взрослый праздник):
Одна категория - которые не соображают что делают!
Вторая категория - не на кого их оставить,а отказаться от приглашения не могли.
Так или иначе, дети присутствуют, и они в этом не виноваты...
Но, праздник взрослых и для взрослых.
И деткам даю задачу "взрослую", к примеру (как Марья - хозяйки "курилки" несколько вариантов рассказала) - следить за происходящим процессом; кто и как кричит ГОРЬКО, кто и как танцует, куда увели невесту (когда её крадут), все ли за столами сидят - а если не все, то почему и как; они у меня главные помощники!
Им хочется быть в центре внимания - вот они в центре практически всех событий!
И конечно же - слава и слава им за то, что благодаря им всё идёт путём. Что бы взрослые делали бы без их помощи?
И конечно же половина призов им, они уж точно заслужили!
В каждом случае я озадачиваю ребёнка (детей), что ты МОЛОДЧИНА если.......... и возлагаешь некоторые придуманные на ходу обязанности - вплоть до того = посчитать у кого больше пуговиц из гостей. Сколько тёть, а сколько дядей и т.д. и т.п.
Когда ребёнок задействован, и он знает, что его роль главная, и он за это конечно же получит не только приз - всеобщее "аплодисменты" внимание; он занят делом, и не мешает.
Но мне проще рассказать, нежели написать.
Ну как то так.
Надеюсь, мысль понятна :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Надеюсь, мысль понятна


Оказывается под утро я так "замедлился", что почти час писал предыдущее сообщение :Taunt:

----------


## Холява Лариса

> Надеюсь, мысль понятна


Ещё как понятна !!! Особенно если  объяснив  задание для них, сделать паузу, посмотреть внимательно, как будто оценивая  - стоит ли говорить вообще. И тоном ниже  (если к этому моменту ещё не присела, то присесть или наклониться пониже к ним) сказать :"Но есть одно ГЛАВНОЕ условие -  вы  должны выполнить это задание без моей помощи, вообще без моей. А подойдёте  только для того , чтобы доложить о выполнении задания ". Вот только поймут ли меня эти детишки, страдающие от не внимания нас, взрослых ??? Чёй-то опять я куда-то забурилась ???? Ну явно не в теме, (не в этой теме) разговор этот ДА ВЕДЬ???

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Дети - нет ничего больнее, когда причиняется боль ребёнку!
Когда страдает ребёнок - это страдание самого Бога, ибо детский ум, детская душа подобны началу сотворения вселенной!
Начало бытия, мира! Их мир приходит в существующий мир - и этот существующий мир жесток эгоизмами взрослых, и эти "взрослые" искажают мир в реале, не думая, что мир на самом деле другой - лучше.
Кто то говорит, что если человек чувствует боль - значит он жив; а если он чувствует боль другого человека - то он ЧЕЛОВЕК.
Я бы дополнил, продолжил бы философским размышлением эту мысль..............
Великое достижение человечества в том, что ЧЕЛОВЕК никогда не будет жить за счёт страдания других людей, и что человеческая жизнь - СВЯТА!
В любом другом случае - ты не ЧЕЛОВЕК, даже значение этого слова тебе не принадлежит!
Но приобретение человечества до сих пор многим не свойственно...
Дети, в силу не познавшие много зла - маленькие ЧЕЛОВЕЧКИ! По возможности, максимально стОит беречь их души.
И насколько возможно - растить их ЛЮДЬМИ!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> "Но есть одно ГЛАВНОЕ условие - вы должны выполнить это задание без моей помощи, вообще без моей. А подойдёте только для того , чтобы доложить о выполнении задания ". Вот только поймут ли меня эти детишки,





> Ну явно не в теме,


В теме, суть ты уловила :Yahoo: 
Далее по обстоятельствам!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

> Дерзай - сделай мир, хотя бы чуточку светлей!


Спасибо, Руслан, за совет. Все- таки когда то и воспользуюсь.

----------


## svet-lana2011

Скажите , пожалуйста, а как послать личное сообщение человеку из форума? На других форумах просто возле профиля есть значок "послать ЛС" , а здесь не вижу!!!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

*svet-lana2011*, Возле ника есть треугольничек (маленький, чёрненький, рядом с зелёненькой лампочкой), вот на него нажмите, выскочит менюшка, а там и выберите "личное сообщение"

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*svet-lana2011*, просто нажми на аваторку - и ты попадёшь в профиль того человека, с лева будет ряд колонок, и там будет строчка в этой колонке - "отправить сообщение"

----------


## selly

Рада вас видеть!!! Доброй ночи)))

----------


## Курица

> Рада вас видеть!!! Доброй ночи)))


Катюшкааааааааааааааааааа, а я тебя рада видеть!!!! Правда же-слышишь мой голос, да? Вот что значит-в реале обниматься!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## selly

> Катюшкааааааааааааааааааа, а я тебя рада видеть!!!! Правда же-слышишь мой голос, да? Вот что значит-в реале обниматься!!!


Слышу!!!! Каждый день слушал твой голос!!!!!! Так рада знакомству!!! Обязательно увидимся !!!! Буду ждать встречи, Курочка!!!!

----------


## Эльвира Шелкова

Привет) Я новичок) Спасибо за возможность совершенствоваться в вашем форуме))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Привет) Я новичок) Спасибо за возможность совершенствоваться в вашем форуме))


не пропадай - пиши!

----------


## iraida-6868

Всем огромный, огромный привет!!! Я новичек на форуме, я не тамада просто люблю проводить праздники чтоб было всем весело.

----------


## Ведущая Евгения

всем привет! Меня зовут Евгения. Я провожу праздники, стаж не большой. Можно здесь обратиться за помощью? В голове крутиться идея знакомств с гостями на свадьбах. Я заранее прошу у молодых фото гостей, запоминаю их лица. И большую часть гостей знаю как говорится "в лицо".  Решила из этого сделать фишку. выйти цыганкой станцевать, далее начать гадать, при этом к гостям обращаться по имени, я думаю приглашенным будет приятно. Но этот номер, я хотела бы связать и со сбором подарков. Чтобы гости сразу конвертики все отдали или например, складывали в бубен. А сами поздравления оставить на следующее застолье по желанию. Но как сбор подарков преподнести, что сказать гостям, как лучше объяснить????? Часто видим на свадьбах гостей, не упускающих из рук конвертиков, боясь их потерять, при этом не могут расслабиться... Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## Татьяна-Соло

Спасибо огромное! У меня глаза разбегаются... Не знаю с чего и начать знакомство с форумом.

----------


## Курица

*Эльвира Шелкова*, 
*iraida-6868*, 
*Ведущая Евгения*, 
*Татьяна-Соло*, 

привет замечательному квартету ! Вливайтесь! И- доложите, кто на каком "музыкальном инструменте" (ну, я метафорически)))) играет? 
То есть- кому что нравится вести особенно? О чем нам расскажете?
Фото вставьте на аватар, чтобы глаза увидеть... Общайтесь, вливайтесь.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Привет) Я новичок) Спасибо за возможность совершенствоваться в вашем форуме))


 Эльвирочка !!!! Приветик !!! Здесь хорошо ....  уютно ... :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Иннга

Здравствуйте :Smile3: 
Что делать если пишет вот это?
"Возможно: Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?"

Ответьте пожалуйста в личное сообщение, огромное спасибо! :Tender:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Что делать если пишет вот это?
> "Возможно: Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?"


Миленькая моя! Я сначала стал грузиться твоей проблемой, почему форум не пускает тебя, что за технические проблемы и УВИДЕЛ :Vah: 
Ты зарегистрирована пятого декабря 2010-го года!!!!!!!!
И за всё это время у тебя только одно сообщение - это сообщение:




> Здравствуйте
> Что делать если пишет вот это?
> "Возможно: Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа?"
> 
> Ответьте пожалуйста в личное сообщение, огромное спасибо!


И теперь, дорогая, ответь пожалуйста - 




> использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа


Это не случайно?




> Ответьте пожалуйста в личное сообщение,


В личку принципиально не ответил - что бы ты зашла сюда, стала объясняться, доказывать, НО ТАК ИЛИ ИНАЧЕ *ОБЩАТЬСЯ*
Будешь общаться (а не в кустах сидеть) - будет всё тип топ.
Начни прямо сейчас - жду с нетерпением :Grin:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ну и остальным новичкам информация на размышление.

----------


## LIZAVETA

> иленькая моя! Я сначала стал грузиться твоей проблемой, почему форум не пускает тебя, что за технические проблемы и УВИДЕЛ
> Ты зарегистрирована пятого декабря 2010-го года!!!!!!!!
> И за всё это время у тебя только одно сообщение - это сообщение:


Да Руслан ты абсолютно прав, а я вот уже доступ получила, у меня праздник по этому поводу был, вы себе не представляете, как здорово когда ты во всех темах и тебя не посылают подождать ещё некоторое время, я последние деньки считала, не могла дождаться когда они закончатся, ну вот они закончились и мне на сессию пришлось ехать, ну ладно скоро приеду буду опять в теме, а сейчас я пока  студент, времени нет вообще на любимый фору. (((((((

----------


## Аннабель

Здравствуйте!!! Меня зовут Анна. Вот,заскочила к Вам на огонек. Я работаю аниматором, не так уж и давно,если честно. Всего год. Хочется выйти на проведение свадеб. Хочется вложить душу и знания в это очень интересное,а главное важное дело... В себе пока что не уверена,хотя предлагали уже не раз. Люди со стороны,знакомые, но я не решаюсь. Вот,понемногу знакомлюсь с Вашей работой. Возможно и мой час настанет. )))

*Курица*, Фортепиано,аккордеон,балалайка))) А еще 15 лет музыкального образования,из них 7 -оперное пение.

*Ведущая Евгения*,  По-моему ,возможен такой вариант,что гадание не только от цыганки исходит,но и от молодых. каждому гадает,а потом ,как полагается и ручку позолотить нужно,во и пусть золотят ,только молодым ...

----------


## PAN

*Аннабель*, Велкам...)))





> Фортепиано,аккордеон,балалайка))) А еще 15 лет музыкального образования,из них 7 -оперное пение.


А фотку в доказательство???... :Grin:

----------


## Аннабель

Обязательно. Я попыталась загрузить,видимо,не очень успешно.  Будем пробовать еще.)))  Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## PAN

> Я попыталась загрузить,видимо,не очень успешно


Зайди вот сюда:
http://*********ru/
Загрузи фото, после загрузки вторую сверху ссылку скопируй и вставь в ответ здесь, на форуме...

Пробуй...

----------


## Курица

> Эльвира Шелкова, 
> iraida-6868, 
> Ведущая Евгения, 
> Татьяна-Соло, 
> 
> привет замечательному квартету ! Вливайтесь! И- доложите, кто на каком  "музыкальном инструменте" (ну, я метафорически)))) играет?





> Курица, Фортепиано,аккордеон,балалайка))) А  еще 15 лет музыкального образования,из них 7 -оперное пение.


...да с муз.руководителем :Derisive:  :Yes4:  в качестве Анны-Аннабель, которая -"и швец. и жнец, и на дуде."..тоже-это самое... :Vah: 

Анюта, ответь-ка нам классическим:"Я тута!", показав личико-аватарку! :Aga:

----------


## Светлана 911

СПАСИБО!

----------


## Курица

> СПАСИБО!


кому и за что,Светик?  :Meeting:  :Taunt:

----------


## tina25

Привет всем из Баварии, я  долго блуждала по вашему форуму, но не решалась зарегестрироваться и общаться с вами. Но мне очень интересно с вами........ и я решилась на первый шаг. Меня зовут Валентина и я пробую себя в роле Тамады.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Jelen

> Привет всем из Баварии,


Привет землячка! Тут на форуме тоже недавно...затягивает ... И здесь классно,потому что здесь что-ли родственные души(живут и болеют тем же как ты)
А что ты проводишь уже?

----------


## Курица

> Привет всем из Баварии


и Вам-Гутен Абенд или уже Нахт :Aga: 



> я  долго блуждала по вашему форуму, но не решалась зарегестрироваться и общаться с вами.


ну почему же,Валя, Вы были столь нерешительны? По-моему, через монитор ещё никому не попадало - ни скалкой, ни веслом! :Taunt: 



> Но мне очень интересно с вами........ и я решилась на первый шаг.


УМНИЧКА - другого слова я не подберу. И это правильно, что решилась!!!



> Меня зовут Валентина


Очень приятно. ТАК зовут мою мамочку. А меня зовут Татьяна -в узких кругах я широко известна как Курица (это партийная кличка) :Yes4: а для своих -просто Курочка :Derisive:  :Grin: 
Вливайся, и -ГЛАВНОЕ_не пропадай!!!
А то я уже потеряла несколько новичков-ни в какой темке не могу их "следы" отыскать...(

Дорогие новички! А что-кто-то вам что-то неприятное в ответ на Ваши посты написал? Почему не пишете? У нас на Форуме ЖИТЬ надо начинать с первого дня, иначе рискуешь провалиться в шахту(тут у нас знаете, какая разветвленная сеть геологоразведки? О-го-го!!!
А провалитесь в шахту, и уже на поверхность будет трудно выбираться...Знакомьтесь между собой, начинайте общаться, и-поверьте-жизнь СРАЗУ изменится!!!
 :Yes4:

----------


## tina25

Помогите, не могу найти как текст выделить на который хочу ответить.  :Blush2: 




> Вам-Гутен Абенд или уже Нахт


приятно познакомится Таня - курочка




> Помогите, не могу найти как текст выделить на который хочу ответить


Ураааааа, получилось, вот только текст не тот внесла




> Вам-Гутен Абенд или уже Нахт


и вам добрый вечер, у нас почти ночь на дворе, я ведь тоже сова наверное, полночи в интернете




> А меня зовут Татьяна -в узких кругах я широко известна как Курица


очень приятно с вами познакомится, хотябя виртуально




> А то я уже потеряла несколько новичков-ни в какой темке не могу их "следы" отыскать


для нас новичков тяжело что -то вам таким талантищам чтонибудь предложить, я пока только присматриваюсь и восхищаюсь вами всеми, какая фантазия, даже слов не нахожу........




> Привет землячка! Тут на форуме тоже недавно...затягивает ... И здесь классно,потому что здесь что-ли родственные души(живут и болеют тем же как ты)
> А что ты проводишь уже?


и тебе привет Лена, я примерно как с год пытаюсь........ у меня муж музыкант, так и втянулась в тамадейскую отмосферу. Ты та должна знать как в германии начинать тяжело, но что-то уже получается. Как ты? Модерируешь? Я думаю ты не против, что я сразу на "ты"

----------


## Аннабель

[IMG]http://*********su/1434914m.jpg[/IMG]

*Курица*,  Я вот на ссылочку нажимаю и отвечаю, надеюсь,все правильно сделала. 
Вы знаете, руководитель из меня врятли выйдет,можно я на подпевке постою? Никто не будет против? А бразды правления уже отдадим более сведущим в этом деле ....




> Зайди вот сюда:
> http://*********ru/
> Загрузи фото, после загрузки вторую сверху ссылку скопируй и вставь в ответ здесь, на форуме...
> 
> Пробуй...


Урррррааааааааа!!!!!!! У меня получилось. Спасибо ...)))

----------


## PAN

> У меня получилось.


 :Ok: ...





> Фортепиано,аккордеон,балалайка)))


Как выставить фотку - уже знаешь... Жду фото с балалайкой... :Grin:

----------


## Аннабель

Ой, балалайки у меня нет. Это дела давно прошедших лет....

----------


## PAN

> Ой, балалайки у меня нет.


Тогда фоно или аккордеон... Смотри - если нет - будем просить подтверждение оперности... :Grin: 

И не обижайся - видишь жеж, что мы тебя просто на разговор вытягиваем...)))

----------


## Аннабель

Фо-но без проблем.... Ну а петь в онлайн режиме я еще не готова...




> И не обижайся - видишь жеж, что мы тебя просто на разговор вытягиваем...)))


А я и не обижаюсь... Кто подумал такие глупости?

----------


## PAN

> А я и не обижаюсь...


Ну и умница... :Yes4:

----------


## snezanabaid

День добрый всем! Я снова НОВИЧОК, прикольно, тады будем знакомиться!))))))))) Снежана меня звать -величать, раньше чаще тут бывала, потом времени совсем не стало,личная жизнь знаите ли закружилась, а теперь время появилось -снова  к вам вернулась, не прогоните?

----------


## Курица

> Я снова НОВИЧОК


да ну? С таким стажем нахождения на Форуме? :Blink: 



> Снежана меня звать -величать


дык...знакомы :Yes4: 



> личная жизнь знаите ли закружилась


бывает.Если в хорошую сторону закружилась-так рады за тебя... :Yes4: 



> снова  к вам вернулась, не прогоните?


Ну...у нас "прогонялка" сломалась, а новую не покупаем специально... :Taunt: так что оставайся и не пропадай больше!!!

----------


## snezanabaid

Да,Тань, с таким стажем на форуме и в НОВИЧКИ, чо эт у вас тут всё позакрывали?  :Grin: 
Личная жизнь хорошо закружилась, мине пока нДравится.
Хочу чО-нить где-нить пописать интересного, идей море, а кудЫ ткнуть свой нос-пока в растерянности...

----------


## Jelen

> тебе привет Лена, я примерно как с год пытаюсь........ у меня муж музыкант, так и втянулась в тамадейскую отмосферу. Ты та должна знать как в германии начинать тяжело, но что-то уже получается. Как ты? Модерируешь? Я думаю ты не против, что я сразу на "ты"


Привет Тина! (имя правильное ?)
Легко наверное нигде не бывает... :Grin: А я пока действительно только новичок :Taunt: вела только у своих(нравится мне это) Вот столкнулась с этим форумом и читаю,читаю...
Ты права здесь столько всего,я лично многого ещё чего ни у кого других( я имею ввиду как гостья на юбилеях или свадьбах) не видела и поэтому для меня это ново и интересно



> у меня муж музыкант, так и втянулась в тамадейскую отмосферу.


а меня мой вообще не поддерживает,считает,что это никому не нужно...
А ты откуда? Может мы знакомы?

----------


## Курица

> чо эт у вас тут всё позакрывали?


жизнь течёт,Снежан...А то, что течёт, меняется...Ты ж в курсе??? :Derisive: 



> Хочу чО-нить где-нить пописать интересного, идей море


вот и замечательно!!!ПИшите, аффтар, пишите!!!



> а кудЫ ткнуть свой нос-пока в растерянности...


тудЫ, кудЫ пускают,Снежан! :Yes4:

----------


## tina25

> А ты откуда? Может мы знакомы?


Тина это уже в германии в детсаде детки называли, когда работала, уж давно это было..... А с тех пор на немецком тина представляюсь, а на руском валя. Я живу в марктобердорфе, это 25км. от альп. Мы работаем в троём, я как модератор и ещё мужской и женский вокал, группа триумф называется.





> а меня мой вообще не поддерживает,считает,что это никому не нужно...


Да.... без поддержки очень тяжело. У нас наоборот всё получилось. Муж 6 лет работал как музыкант в группе я его не поддерживала, хотя у родственников праздники бралась делать. Группа распалась и он решил один попробовать. Одному тяжело, люди звонят программу просят, чтоб и музыка и веселье, так всё и закрутилось. Первые заказы всё бесплатно делала, стыдно было деньги брать за неуменье (это я так думала). Но со временем и навык набираю и заказы есть, значит нравится что я делаю.

----------


## Jelen

> Мы работаем в троём, я как модератор и ещё мужской и женский вокал, группа триумф называется.


Привет Валя!
Нашла тебя в инете,посмотрела-теперь картинка к тебе есть :Smile3: 
Фото у вас на страничке хватает, а вот видео нету :Grin:   Хотя больше Mundpropaganda действует :Taunt:  А ты и на немецком ведёшь или?

----------


## tina25

> Фото у вас на страничке хватает, а вот видео нету


Пока нету :Tu: , но это только так рекламный блок, думаю скоро своей страничкой обзаведёмся, всё от финанцов зависит, пока только вкладываемся :Victory: 



> А ты и на немецком ведёшь или?


Да почти 40% заказов на немецком, руская речь умерает в германии, очень много браков смешанных и молодёжь почти вся здесь в германии выросла и мало кто хорошо понимает или разговаривает на руском.
Мне тоже трудно общаться чисто на русском, приехала в германию 14-летней девчёнкой и уже как 17 лет в германии живу, больше пол жизни :Yahoo:  Инигда сама не замечаю что половину на русском половино на немецком разговариваю. Вот и писать сильно то не решаюсь, ошибок много делаю и времени мне много нужно пока до меня дойдёт о чём это вообще разговор ведётся :Blink:

----------


## Jelen

> Да почти 40% заказов на немецком, руская речь умерает в германии, очень много браков смешанных и молодёжь почти вся здесь в германии выросла и мало кто хорошо понимает или разговаривает на руском.
> Мне тоже трудно общаться чисто на русском, приехала в германию 14-летней девчёнкой и уже как 17 лет в германии живу, больше пол жизни Инигда сама не замечаю что половину на русском половино на немецком разговариваю. Вот и писать сильно то не решаюсь, ошибок много делаю и времени мне много нужно пока до меня дойдёт о чём это вообще разговор ведётся


ты права:дети практически не разговаривают,да и понимают только самое обиходное...хотя вроде наблюдается новый тренд:родители нанимают учителей,чтобы детей русскому учить

Я тоже 17 лет в Германии и говорю(почти как все наши здесь) на русско-немецком...целая беда... :Yes4: 
а что на немецком проводишь? или просто всё тоже самое только в переводе?

----------


## Ведущая Евгения

> Здравствуйте!!! Меня зовут Анна. Вот,заскочила к Вам на огонек. Я работаю аниматором, не так уж и давно,если честно. Всего год. Хочется выйти на проведение свадеб. Хочется вложить душу и знания в это очень интересное,а главное важное дело... В себе пока что не уверена,хотя предлагали уже не раз. Люди со стороны,знакомые, но я не решаюсь. Вот,понемногу знакомлюсь с Вашей работой. Возможно и мой час настанет. )))
> 
> *Курица*, Фортепиано,аккордеон,балалайка))) А еще 15 лет музыкального образования,из них 7 -оперное пение.
> 
> *Ведущая Евгения*,  По-моему ,возможен такой вариант,что гадание не только от цыганки исходит,но и от молодых. каждому гадает,а потом ,как полагается и ручку позолотить нужно,во и пусть золотят ,только молодым ...


 Спасибо, Аннабель, что откликнулась.  Это здорово, позолотить ручку, но не будет ли это затянуто, иногда гостей бывает много. как бы их сгруппировать?? Что-то до меня никак не доходит. Костюм, танец готовы, так хочется новенького...
ец

----------


## Ведущая Евгения

> Сообщение от Курица  
> Эльвира Шелкова, 
> iraida-6868, 
> Ведущая Евгения, 
> Татьяна-Соло, 
> 
> привет замечательному квартету ! Вливайтесь! И- доложите, кто на каком "музыкальном инструменте" (ну, я метафорически)))) играет?


Ох, друзья, как мне хочется на фортепиано сыграть, но.... Как говорится, если б умела, то так бы сыграла!!!!!

----------


## Иннесс

Привет! Я новичок на форуме. Пытаюсь пока разобраться куда и что писать. У меня вопрос: есть ли культработники на форуме т.е. работники Домов культуры и т.д. ? Очень хочется общатся. И конечно поделиться со всеми своими наработками и сценариями.

----------


## Курица

> Привет! Я новичок на форуме. Пытаюсь пока разобраться куда и что писать. У меня вопрос: есть ли культработники на форуме т.е. работники Домов культуры и т.д. ? Очень хочется общатся. И конечно поделиться со всеми своими наработками и сценариями.


http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=188 
Да,  твои коллеги находятся  тут-сходи по ссылочке!
И-Здравствуй, новичок *Иннесс* :Grin: !!

----------


## Стэллочка

Зашла-отметилась))) Уже стало интересненько, география впечатляет. Наконец-то настало время ЗРЕЛИЩ и наша профессия является востребованной исамое главное-Любимой! Ну  и пусть я буду здесь "новичком")  пусть меня научат))))

----------


## Курица

Замечательно, что отметилась,Стэллочка!!! :Ok:  Теперь можешь везже раскрывать себя, доказывая, что не новичок в -как ты пишешь-любимом деле ведения праздников! :Grin:

----------


## mawuwka

здравствуйте, я тоже долго не выходила на поверхность, все брала материал, свой выставляла, и сидела...но жизнь заставила.Всё что не делается, всё к лучшему.Времени не хватает катастрофически. Работаю муз.руком в саду.Все постоянно ждут чего-то новенького, яркого.Все сценарии набираю дома, подбираю материал тоже дома...Честно, некому даже поплакаться, все говорят:тебя никто не заставляет.Мне очень нужен сценарий выпускного в дет. саду на укр. языке с главным героем МЕРРИ ПОППИНС. А именно туда и не пускают. нуладно буду стараться, кто стучит, тому открывают.Пишите мне буду рада общению с коллегами. а то я как слепой котенок...

----------


## somate-2007

Добрый день. Я так понимаю(как это здесь называется) новичок. Хотелось бы всех поприветствовать и надеюсь на приятное общение и сотрудничество. Всем доброго дня)

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день. Я так понимаю(как это здесь называется) новичок. Хотелось бы всех поприветствовать и надеюсь на приятное общение и сотрудничество. Всем доброго дня)


Здравствуйте!!! Осматривайтесь, читайте, пишите...всё будет хорошо, раз мы с вами нашли друг друга(это я от имени Форума пишу)))

----------


## Курица

*mawuwka*, ну что ж...бывает...значит, Вам пока было комфортно в геологоразведке:



> я тоже долго не выходила на поверхность, все брала материал, свой выставляла, и сидела


И вот-случилось...а входа в темку нет...



> Мне очень нужен сценарий выпускного в дет. саду на укр. языке с главным героем МЕРРИ ПОППИНС. А именно туда и не пускают.


Правильно! Иному человеку пинок-это способ взлететь! :Grin: 



> буду стараться, кто стучит, тому открывают





> Пишите мне буду рада общению с коллегами. а то я как слепой котенок...


Извините, конечно, но...КУДА Вам писать? В автоподписи ничего нет...И о чем писать??? Как минимум, нужно задать вопрос, чтоб Вам ответили...

----------


## женя

Добрый день! Я новичок, хотя зарегистрирована давно, пользовалась чужим Интернетом, поэтому не выходила на поверхность. Меня зовут Татьяна, живу в Алтайском крае, работаю в сельском доме культуры. Занимаюсь проведением детских праздников. Юбилеи провожу очень редко, для знакомых. Примите под крылышко, у Вас тепло и очень уютно. Буду рада общению! Научите пожалуйста  чувствовать себя комфортно на форуме. Заранее благодарна всем!!!!

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день! Я новичок, хотя зарегистрирована давно, пользовалась чужим Интернетом, поэтому не выходила на поверхность.


Татьяна-*Женя*. .. теперь онятно, почему имя одно, а ник-другой...С чужого компа, под чужим именем-прямо Штилиц Алтайский ... :Girl Blum2: 
и всё же решилась выйти на поверхность!! И это здорово!



> Занимаюсь проведением детских праздников.


Нужно общаться больше-начать с Песочницы, а там и дальше, глубже... Пока расскажи о себе, можно тут, а можно в темке http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131259 
А вот тут можно порассуждать о том, ЧТО ты берёшь с собой на праздник
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=82395 
А в этой темке поговорить о том, как происходит первая встреча с заказчиком
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783 



> Буду рада общению! Научите пожалуйста  чувствовать себя комфортно на форуме. Заранее благодарна всем!!!!


Чтобы чувствовать себя комфортно, нужно с кем-нибудь познакомиться, например, помочь кому-то в чем-то, спросить о чём-то своём,насущном...И потихоньку-полегоньку и знакомые появятся,и друзья, и - глядишь- уже 30 сообщений-пропуск в темкми о ДЕТСКИХ праздниках, которые ты, тёзка ,ведёшь!!!

Причём начинай общение сегодня же!

И-прости, если вдруг чем обидела невзначай (ну, тоном сообщения или его сутью)...ведь сегодня прощённое воскресенье!

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

Всем коллегам добрый вечер, здравствуйте!)) Зовут меня Светлана Абрамович - не родственница (а жаль!) родной город Тюмень, но по долгу службы супруга пришлось пожить и  поработать  в разных городах нашей необъятной Родинушки. В разных регионах  свои устоявшиеся  праздничные традиции, национальные особенности, культура праздника....  в общем сделала вывод: учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться, как завещал наш общий дед! По образованию  музыкант-народник (кто музыканты-  те знают что это такое) В общем музыка и праздник - это мой  мир: образ  жизни и стиль работы. В Тюмени открыла свой рекламно-имиджевый проект  "Школа Молодоженов". Со многими участниками форума познакомилась в Питере - март2011, считаю это подарком судьбы, общаемся, переписываемся и не важно, сколько между нами километров. На форуме я новичок - так что если накосячу, журите)

----------


## Курица

> Всем коллегам добрый вечер, здравствуйте!)) Зовут меня Светлана Абрамович





> Со многими участниками форума познакомилась в Питере - март2011, считаю это подарком судьбы, общаемся, переписываемся и не важно, сколько между нами километров. На форуме я новичок - так что если накосячу, журите)


Светлана, привет!!! :Smile3: 
А что-косячить собираешься...или просто-предупреждаешь? :Taunt: 
Не переживай, думаю, всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Толичек

Привет всем! Я тамада. Работаю уже год. Вот узнал про форум интересно будет обменяться мнениями о проведении мероприятий. Вот одно из них. Недавно проводил свадьбу. Жениху с невестой по 42, по второму браку все свадебные обычаи попросили убрать за исключением первого танца, да еще место проведение не совсем удобное. Шириной 3 метра, длиной 50 метров в таком вагоне пришлось крутиться.

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!  Я как бы не совсем новичок но на форуме новичок. Интересно будет пообщаться.

----------


## Абра Кадабра

Здравствуйте, коллеги!Меня зовут Юлия, занимаюсь проведением торжеств любого формата! Понимаю, что нашла себя в этой работе!Жаль, что раньше не знала про такой замечательный сайт!!!!В моей копилке, пока не очень много праздников, но в каждый из них вкладываю огромную часть своей души!Заранее спасибо за помощь!

----------


## tina25

> а что на немецком проводишь? или просто всё тоже самое только в переводе?


Программу стараюсь каждой паре индивидуальную делать. К примеру если наши немцы, я имею в виду как мы, переселенцы то делаю что и на русском, чтоб интересно было, только на немецкий перевожу, а если месные то делаю  немного меньше программы и немецкие традиции  стараюсь соблюдать. А в прочем какая разница, все мы люди, все любим веселиться, хоть какая национальность. Если программа интересная все с удовольствием учавствуют и довольные остаются..... :Grin:

----------


## Катюньчик

всем здравствуйте! наконец, то решила выйти из состава геологоразведчиков. С компьютером на "Вы" с большой буквы, поэтому научилась только копировать. Хочу общаться, хотя это бывает не так часто. Меня зовут Катерина. по профессии я скорняк, но в данный момент не работаю по причине профессионального заболевания. На ДР своей семьи люблю устраивать праздники. Спасибо Татьяне Курице за теплые слова в адрес вновь пришедших.
Провели интересные конкурсы на 23-е февраля, но не могу найти тему, чтобы описать их.

----------


## Светлана 911

> кому и за что,Светик?


Ой, Танечка! Если бы я знала! Кажется какой-то добрый человек пригласил меня присоединяться.  :Grin:  Первые шаги...весь лоб в шишках.

----------


## Светлана 911

> LIZAVETA, если вдруг созреешь ,то можешь сделать это здесь, в специальной теме
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...A%F2%EE-%EC%FB


Добрый день Вам, добрые люди! У меня возник вопрос. Я пару минут назад писала о себе в теме Курочки "Только Вас нам и не хватало" и вот - подобная, опять мучить форумчан рассказами о себе ?

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

> Светлана, привет!!!
> А что-косячить собираешься...или просто-предупреждаешь?
> Не переживай, думаю, всё будет хорошо!


Татьяна, Спасибо за поддержку, просто столько информации, всяких знаков  и значков, у меня такое же ощущение было когда я первый раз села за руль авто и выехала в центр города.... и встала, кругом движуха мне сигналят... а я сижу ..и вспоминаю слова инструктора.."Не переживайте все будет хорошо!")))

----------


## Lisanna

Приветствую вас, уважаемые коллеги! Занимаюсь проведением праздников уже 5 лет, но на форуме совсем недавно. Очень радует возможность общаться и обмениваться опытом! Всем желаю творческих успехов!

----------


## PAN

> "Не переживайте все будет хорошо!")))


Так и делай... :Grin:

----------


## Crystal

Всем привет из Сибири! Меня зовут Елена. Работаю в культуре почти 20 лет. Хотелось бы стать полноправным участником вашего замечательного форума. Есть наработки разные-детские, подростковые, молодёжные, взрослые: сценарии концертов, фестивалей, вечеров отдыха, конкурсных, игровых программ, ярмарок, выставок, лотерей. 
В основном сценарии пишу сама, хотя, конечно, использую и интерпретирую разные материалы, в том числе и с вашего форума. (за что очень благодарна) Возможно, что-то из моего архива тоже может пригодится кому-то из форумчан - буду рада. Прошу модераторов - если можно укажите темки, что бы правильно "сортировать" вложения и не путаться, как слепой котёнок.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Всем привет!Я из Украины,г. Луганск.На форуме новичек,но в професии уже 18 лет.Я музыкант(пока еще живой) :Grin: В тапера и вокалиста стреляют редко,видимо играть и петь он умеет неплохо... :Yahoo: Есть опыт написания сценариев и конкурсов для мероприятий различных форматов и уровней.Так что,позиционирую себя не только в качестве музыканта,но и в качестве автора и сценариста.Некоторые форумчане уже знакомы с моими авторскими работами.В настоящее время работаю (и не только) :Grin:  с ведущей Натальей,которую тоже многие здесь знают.Считаю огромным плюсом тот факт,что наша программа пишется совместно.При проведении мероприятий это играет огромную роль,т.к. программа выглядит целостной.Думаю,что уже был и буду полезен на форуме и ожидаю общения и творческих наработок от форумчан! :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Всем привет из Сибири! Меня зовут Елена.


Здравствуйте,Леночка!!! очень приятно... :Blush2:  Кто там из великих говорил, что Россия будет прирастать Сибирью??? У нас на Форуме из ваших краёв много народу, и, надо отдать должное им- многие- очень сильные ведущие !




> Работаю в культуре почти 20 лет. Хотелось бы стать полноправным участником вашего замечательного форума. Есть наработки разные-детские, подростковые, молодёжные, взрослые: сценарии концертов, фестивалей, вечеров отдыха, конкурсных, игровых программ, ярмарок, выставок, лотерей.


Так как мы тут "варимся" в одном котле-Вы для нас-свежая струя (как и МЫ-для ВАС! :Yes4: ), поэтому здорово было бы обменяться мыслями по поводу...
Это тут
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621 -темка Собственные наработки

Да и без повода (типа пофлудить о нашем. о "девичьем") ...Это можно сделать во всех остальных темках Ин-Ку батора...

а вот с детскими своими наработками(то есть со сценариями детских праздников)-идите к Юле в Песочницу(это тут 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...21#post4326821 
Вливайтесь, поставьте аватар, вставьте в автоподпись ваш эл. адрес...
(всё это можно сделать, почитав тут:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028 )

и-начинайте общаться!!!!!!И всё будет вот так:  :Ok:

----------


## mariSh_a

> модераторов - если можно укажите темки, что бы правильно "сортировать" вложения и не путаться, как слепой котёнок.


 Доброго времени суток ! для начала можете посетить  выставить свои наработки в даной темке !!! а там потихоньку все  освоите !!! *СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки вновь пришедших пользователей* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621

----------


## Курица

> Я из Украины,г. Луганск.На форуме новичек,но в професии уже 18 лет.


НИколай, и вам здравствовать!!!
Ещё один достойный представитель славного города луганска у нас на Форуме!! :Ok: 



> Есть опыт написания сценариев и конкурсов для мероприятий различных форматов и уровней.


это радует и вселяет уверенность на сотрудничество на взаимовыгодных условиях.
Почитайте-в предыдущем посте, обращаясь к Елене-сибирячке, я уже указала "адреса-пароли-явки"! :Grin: 

Следуйте по ним-и всё будет хорошо!



> В настоящее время работаю (и не только) с ведущей Натальей,которую тоже многие здесь знают.


а меня с нею познакомите? :Blush2:  Наталья-это имя или ник? или это Наталья Стадник?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Конечно познакомлю!Знакомиться можно дважды и трижды,лишь бы приятно было! :Grin: Речь идет о Наталье Стадник.Вы все правильно понимаете! :Aga: О Вас я тоже наслышан.Много всякого хорошего! :Ok:

----------


## KAlinchik

> или это Наталья Стадник?


я думаю, да!
Николай, если не ошибаюсь, Вы автор сказки, которую Наташа на Новый год выставляла?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> я думаю, да!
> Николай, если не ошибаюсь, Вы автор сказки, которую Наташа на Новый год выставляла?


Да,я автор сказки,которая,как обычно,делалась совместно.И еще соавтор большинства конкурсов,которые были ею выставлены. :Aga: Интересно,мои сообщения почему-то не всегда появляются.Буду осваиваться и узнавать причину. :Smile3:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Коля!!!!!! Я очень рада !!!!Девочки ! Многие у меня спрашивали  про сказку новогодню про дракона  ... Так вот ... Коля и Наташа из Луганска!! Это их работа .... Спасибо тебе !!! Ты настоящий друг !!! На протяжении года Коля всегда в нужный момент приходит мне на помошь ... :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

А еще хотелось бы спросить.В разделе ведущих все понятно:есть тема где можно представиться-познакомиться.А в разделе музыкантов я такую тему не нашел,к сожалению...Подскажите,куда обратиться.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

> я думаю, да!
> Николай, если не ошибаюсь, Вы автор сказки, которую Наташа на Новый год выставляла?


А я не просто рада, а счастлива :Yahoo:  видеть Николая на форуме! Николай не только автор сказки, которая так понравилась форумчанам, а многих других прекрасных номеров,  всех музыкальных конкурсов, которые есть в нашей программе. А еще похвастаюсь, что мне сказочно повезло работать с этим прекрасным музыкантом, чудесным вокалистом,  генератором идей, главным критиком моих сумасшедших идей, одним словом, настоящим Мастером своего дела и прекрасным щедрым человеком! :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля!!!!!! Я очень рада !!!!Девочки ! Многие у меня спрашивали  про сказку новогодню про дракона  ... Так вот ... Коля и Наташа из Луганска!! Это их работа .... Спасибо тебе !!! Ты настоящий друг !!! На протяжении года Коля всегда в нужный момент приходит мне на помошь ...


Рад тебя видеть!Рад помочь,чем могу.Спасибо за лестные отзывы! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А я не просто рада, а счастлива видеть Николая на форуме! Николай не только автор сказки, которая так понравилась форумчанам, а многих других прекрасных номеров,  всех музыкальных конкурсов, которые есть в нашей программе. А еще похвастаюсь, что мне сказочно повезло работать с этим прекрасным музыкантом, чудесным вокалистом,  генератором идей, главным критиком моих сумасшедших идей, одним словом, настоящим Мастером своего дела и прекрасным щедрым человеком!


Взаимно рад тебя видеть!И мне сказочно повезло с тобой во всех отношениях!Остальные интимные темы и предложения прошу отправлять в личку! :Grin:

----------


## Курица

*Дорогие новички!* Я очень хочу, чтобы вы задержались  у нас надолго! Поэтому позволю себе дать  несколько советов.
Пока вы ищете сайт, который удовлетворит ваши ожидания по многим параметрам, вам кажется, что самое главное - найти его. И вот вы у нас! И вам показалось, что *in-ku* - именно ТО, что вы так давно искали!!! Однако этого мало. Важно еще и суметь удержаться на форуме. 
Недаром придуман испытательный срок  (месяц и 30 сообщений)- время, когда обе стороны пристально присматриваются друг к другу - сработаемся или нет? Будет ли нам комфортно  жить «на общей кухне»? Поэтому в первые дни нахождения в темках  особенно важно соблюдать, скажем так, «кодекс поведения новичка». 
 Возможно, вам  придется поступиться некоторыми привычками и желаниями, но результат (обретение  такого Интернетного Дома, где  живут люди «одной крови» с тобой,  которые тебя понимают, помогают, говорят с тобой на одном языке, а впоследствии  - обретение  друзей не только виртуальных, но и реальных, и это я говорю с полной уверенностью -того стоит.
Позвольте дать Вам, уважаемые новички, несколько советов  от имени «черепахи Тортиллы» форума. Вы можете как прислушаться к ним, так и полностью их проигнорировать. Решать вам. Просто я «подстилаю вам соломки», исходя из пословицы _«Знал бы, где упасть…»_ Поверьте, я за три с лишним года уже это знаю!
Итак, *«Соломка от Курочки, или  Пять советов  новичку форума»*:

1.    Не показывайте  характер сразу. Мало людей, которые на новом месте сразу чувствуют себя, как рыба в воде, и недовольство чем-то поначалу естественно. Вам может не нравится многое, но ваша задача - не показать вида. Если с чем-то все же не сможете ужиться, уйти - всегда ваше право. Но до тех пор, пока не приняли окончательного решения – ЖИТЬ на Форуме и общаться, как большинство, каждый день или чуть реже -  побудьте лучше какое-то время «геологом», приглядитесь, узнайте, «ху ис ху».
2.    Не идите вразрез мнений большинства «старичков». Даже если вы хотите продемонстрировать свой богатый внутренний мир и неуемный творческий потенциал, вступать в дискуссии с ними, доказывая, что на Форуме что-то не так, в первое время не стоит. Постарайтесь лучше показать свои таланты.

3.    Для начала присмотритесь, не перейдете ли кому дорогу тоном поста или его содержанием, вызывающей авой или ником . Помните, что поучительные комментарии от новенького практически всегда воспринимаются "в штыки", зато, когда станете "своим", наша с вами компания будет гордиться таким «штучным», богатым на идеи форумчанином.

4.    Попридержите свои привычки. Какими бы неукоснительными ни были ваши личные традиции, старайтесь не демонстрировать их. Это вы привыкли к ним, а некоторым форумчанам они могут показаться неуместным  чудачеством.

5.    В первое время новых форумчан особенно пристально рассматривают – как человек себя назвал,  выставил ли своё фото или прячется за  аватаркой-картинкой, что у него в автоподписи, из какого он сословия (из культуры или из школы, или..) , из какой он местности, написал ли человек что-то  в своем профиле или возжелал ВСЁ о себе скрыть …Пишите о себе хоть чуть-чуть - так вы не дадите повода в первое время настороженно к вам отнестись.

----------


## PAN

> в разделе музыкантов я такую тему не нашел,к сожалению...Подскажите,куда обратиться.


Зайди, осмотрись - найдется куда сказать пару слов.. Не бывает такого, чтобы человек сказал - и никто не ответил..)))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Не бывает такого, чтобы человек сказал - и никто не ответил..)))


Спасибо за совет!Будем знакомиться непосредственно при общении! :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

> Просто я «подстилаю вам соломки», исходя из пословицы «Знал бы, где упасть…» Поверьте, я за три с лишним года уже это



 Дорогая КУрочка !!!! спасибо  за соломку!!!! я вспоминаю себя  :Blush2: ... как все начиналось :Blush2:  ... как ты терпеливо  подсказывала и учила меня  ... как я волновалась ... я уже отментила годовщину .. :Ok:   подружилась с  огромным количеством потрясающих людей .... умных , добрых ,талантливых ...  :Aga:    СПАСИБО !!!! :Tender:    За терпение ,доброту !!!!   Танюша !!!! Всех благ тебе !!!!  Я тебя очень уважаю .. люблю !!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## glip74

Дорогая Курочка ,прошу помощи - не знаю куда выставить сценарий 8марта для детей начальной школы. Писала для своего сына второклассника.Очень много взяла здесь , хотелось бы поделиться не сразу получается разобраться.

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Ой, Танечка! Если бы я знала! Кажется какой-то добрый человек пригласил меня присоединяться. Первые шаги...весь лоб в шишках. 




 Светочка !!!! Приветик !!! Ты не переживай !!!! Ты в надежных руках !!! Танечка -Курочка :Ok:

----------


## Курица

> Дорогая Курочка ,прошу помощи - не знаю куда выставить сценарий 8марта для детей начальной школы.


Думаю, сюда-в Песочницу к Юле:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...43#post4327843

----------


## Толичек

Скоро корпоративы 8-е марта. Предлагаю 9-10 го обсудить у кого как прошло.

----------


## Окрыленная

Милая Курочка!!! А что, если создать темку Отчеты новичков.... Ведь для них темка основных отчетов закрыта... Как ты думаешь?????

----------


## Курица

> Милая Курочка!!! А что, если создать темку Отчеты новичков.... Ведь для них темка основных отчетов закрыта... Как ты думаешь?????


*Ирин*, такая темка с июля месяца работает по адресу http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 
называется "Проверим алгеброй гармонию",или КАК это было... она-для отчётов новичков, котрым пока нет ходяа в Большие Отчёты и для обсуждения...
*Толичек*, это ответ и на твой вопрос!



> Предлагаю 9-10 го обсудить у кого как прошло.


*Толичек*, у меня к тебе ещё и просьба...ты постарайся читать, КАК НАЗЫВАЕТСЯ темка...прежде чем выставишь свой пост с какими-то наработками, хорошо??? А то я по Форуму вижу. что ты пишешь Туда, Где ты случайно оказался...Я перенесу сейчас твои викторины отсюда, и напишу-куда. А ты внимательно смотри в следующий раз...А то у нас получается с тобой, как в одной частушке:
как у нас во дворе
всё по новой моде:
Чашки-ложки-во хлеве,
А курица- в комоде :Taunt:

----------


## Светлана 911

> Светочка !!!! Приветик !!! Ты не переживай !!!! Ты в надежных руках !!! Танечка -Курочка


Привет, Людочка! Как  же я тебе рада!!!))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Аннабель

Здравствуйте еще раз. Как же долго ,порой страницы грузятся. Так бы хотелось пообщаться, вникнуть в обсуждаемые вопросы, а порой бежишь по делам, на работу и никак не получается разобраться в Вашем замечательном сайте. Уважаемая ,Курочка, хотела просить у Вас ответа на вопросик,если можно. У меня есть возможность и огромное желание заниматься самостоятельно проведением праздников(взрослых),сейчас я выхожу только на детские и молодежные. Не хватает смелости чтоли. Вот Вы когда начинали тоже боялись?

----------


## Курица

> У меня есть возможность и огромное желание заниматься самостоятельно проведением праздников(взрослых),сейчас я выхожу только на детские и молодежные. Не хватает смелости чтоли. Вот Вы когда начинали тоже боялись?


*Аннабель*, я? Не то слово...не просто боялась. а всячески отказывалась!!!Я в себе не видела "ведущей", потому что никогда не занималась ведением праздников.
Но одна из моих знакомых, которая женила сына, была за неделю до свадьбы(нет, за 4 дня!!!) поставлена перед фактом: тамады не будет. у неё гипс! И она упросила меня провести их свадьбу...А я (вся такая, отягощённая  "синдромом отличницы")))) -ну. ты меня понимаешь. да? -не умеющая делать плохо-или хорошо. или никак - седа на хвост одной нашей тоже -начинающей-ведущей, списала у неё в свою тетрадочку какие-то тосты, книжки поискала-журналы почитала(а было это 14 лет назад)...
И-пошла на свадьбу, как в бой! И этот бой ВЫстояла :Grin:  :Yes4: 
Ты же знаешь, что новичкам всегда везёт.Им Боженька помогает...
И мне понравилось. Я, рожденная в День Театра, актриса по сути своей, недополучала, оказывается вот этого адреналина от того, что я могу управлять толпой, манипулировать людьми(ну, в хорошем смысле, естественно), а в конце праздника-срывать аплодисменты... Мне этого, оказывается, очень не хватало. :Blush2: 
Так, потихоньку, и пошло...
К слову, у этой женщины (моей "крёстной" матери по свадьбам))) я женила этим летом уже третьего сына... И очень жалею, что у неё нет четвёртого,.ч. каждая следующая свадьба, благодаря обучению в нашем Университете(на Форуме)-всё лучше и лучше...

Знаешь, и сейчас с утра в день свадьбы я только пью, есть не могу...и трясёт меня(ну,точнее, потряхивает :Meeting: ) меня тоже всегда...я иначе как? Мы же не машины-живые люди!
Поэтому, я думаю, тебе просто надо НАБРАТЬСЯ СМЕЛОСТИ...
Знаешь, у меня больше года в автоподписи стояла наимудрейшая фраза: "Не трудно делать! Трудно решиться сделать!" 
*Решись!* А мы все тебе в этом поможем!
И всё будет вот так  :Victory:

----------


## praskov

Здравствуйте ВСЕ,и хозяйка и все форумчане!Уже скоро исполнится год, как я зарегистрировалась на этом интересном сайте.
Вообще то я не тамада,но если кто из знакомых просит провести юбилей,я с удовольствием соглашаюсь,потому что мне самой интересно это.У меня есть племянница,она тоже любительница ЧОГО -НИБУДЬ"ЗАМУТИТЬ".Так мы называем, если повеселить кого хотим.Вот вдвоём и пытаемся чему научится на ваших примерах.Конечно,может не ахти как получается у нас,но вроде все смеются,все в игры играют, на вопросы по викторинам пытаются отвечать,одним словом почти все довольны.
Большое спасибо всем.Много чего интересного находила в группах на одноклассниках,но этот сайт-ЭТООО ЧТОТОООООО......
Невероятно много и интересного и весёлого и смешного нахожу на страницах форума.
Конечно может я ещё не во всём разобралась,не знаю как картинку поставить,или песню к примеру,но думаю со временем разбирусь.Единственное ,не знаю,есть ли тема с техническими вопросами,где написанно где и как это сделать.
Ещё раз спасибо всем и удачи вам!

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Примите и меня в свое общество. Тут столько всего интересного, молодцы все. Работаю ведущей уже много лет и даже не представляла, что можно найти сообщество таких талантливых людей. Возможно мой опыт пригодиться и вам, хотелось бы быть полезной. Ну и складывается такое впечатление, что вы все знакомы лично. Может и нельзя к вам, а я залезла?

----------


## Саблегубик

Доброго времени! Меня зовут Наташа :)  Очень приятно влиться в коллектив. Надеюсь буду полезной.  Работаю тамадой три года~ наработок не так много, но есть.

----------


## PAN

> складывается такое впечатление, что вы все знакомы лично


Какие твои годы...))) Заходи, начинай знакомится... А там глядишь - и до личного...)))

Хотя ты почти угадала - многие из нас знакомы в реале, чего и тебе желаем... :Yes4: 

И да... К нам можно... :Grin:

----------


## Курица

*praskov*, 
*Юлия Киндеева*, 
*Саблегубик*, 
всем привет! Присоединяйтесь! :Grin:

----------


## konferanse

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Михаил Кириченко, Донецк, Украина. Зарегистрировался давно, но катастрофически не хватает времени. Музыкант (школа, училище, консерватория), но последние 10 лет - ведущий праздников. Хочу "повариться" в Вашем соку - может быть кому-то буду полезен, может быть сам чему-то поучусь. Если не возражаете, разумеется.

----------


## PAN

*konferanse*, 

Велкам... :Grin: 


*Курица*, Таня, замечаешь - к весне мушшЫны подтягиваться начали...)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*konferanse*, 

Михаил, Привет! :069:

----------


## konferanse

Ба! Знакомые всё лица! Здравствуйте!

----------


## KAlinchik

*konferanse*, привет!!!!!!!!!!такие люди к нам))))))))

----------


## konferanse

"Такие"... это какие?

----------


## KAlinchik

> "Такие"... это какие?


известные))

----------


## PAN

> известные))


Это неплохо... :Grin:

----------


## Я&нина

Здравствуйте, рада вступить в ряды творческих людей! я педагог, уже 17 лет провожу праздники детям, взрослые веду около 2-х лет.

----------


## Курица

*konferanse*, Михаил Кириченко, Донецк, Украина :Blush2: -здравствуйте!!! Пусть в Ваших сутках найдется  каждый день хоть полчаса на Форум...
*Андреевна*, и Вас,дорогая, приветствуем на нашем Форуме. Могу только одного пожелать в наш,Женский,день-возможности почаще писать и общаться...найти подруг и друзей по общим интересам...и-конечно-учиться, учиться и учиться в наших "университетах"!

----------


## konferanse

[QUOTE=Курица;4332137]*konferanse*, Михаил Кириченко, Донецк, Украина :Blush2: -здравствуйте!!! Пусть в Ваших сутках найдется  каждый день хоть полчаса на Форум...

Я очень этого хочу! И ещё раз всех девушек с праздником весны и любви! Любите и будьте любимы!

----------


## Толичек

Милая курочка! С прошедшим! Постараюсь быть внимательнее.

----------


## В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ

Всем доброго времени суток. Меня зовут Ольга, я из города Жмеринка. Случайно попала на Ваш сайт, а зарегистрироваться меня подтолкнула Элина Моденова. За что ОГРОМНОЕ ей СПАСИБО! Так вот, проживаю в г.Жмеринка, работала 10 лет пед-организатором в школе-лицее, сейчас  читаю уроки  языка и литературы. Тамадить начала с осени 2010 года. Так получилось, что это была последняя свадьба перед постом. Даже музыканты говорили, мол, мы сезон закрываем, а ты начинаешь.... это что-то значит. Отработав прошлый год я поняла, что просто влюбилась в это дело и жила от свадьбы до свадьбы. Надеюсь на этом форуме найти много информации по раскрутке себя как ведущий, а также очень хочется общаться с людьми близкими по духу и по делу. Возможно что-то и у меня есть из нароботок, обязательно поделюсь. Правда это не авторские работы, но возможно идеи какие-то кому-то тоже помогут в работе. Только вот сначала надо разобраться как здесь что добавлять. Надеюсь на помощь старожилов.

----------


## KAlinchik

*В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ*, привет,Оля! Классный ник)))))))

----------


## PAN

> сначала надо разобраться как здесь что


Главное - желание... А с остальным разберешься потихоньку...

И не стесняйся спрашивать...

----------


## Курица

> Меня зовут Ольга, я из города Жмеринка. Случайно попала на Ваш сайт, а зарегистрироваться меня подтолкнула Элина Моденова.


Алинка пишет "классный ник"-присоединяюсь! А ещё и КЛАССНАЯ рекомендация ...то есть от классной ведущей!



> Только вот сначала надо разобраться как здесь что добавлять. Надеюсь на помощь старожилов.


Оля. стучи -всегда помогу! И не только я -любой из "старичков"...
Вливайся! :Ok:

----------


## selly

когда-то и я была здесь новичком) так интересно)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Надеюсь на помощь старожилов.


Обращайся :Yes4: , только не пропадай - пиши, пиши, и ещё раз - пиши!

----------


## В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ

То что интересно, не то слово!!!!  Уже который вечер захожу только на этот форум.

А вот мне интересно, как ответить именно тому человеку которому хочешь ответить. Тоесть копировать его текст как цитату, или есть какие-то другие комбинации?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> или есть какие-то другие комбинации? 
> 
>     Быстрый ответ на это сообщение Ответ   Ответить с цитированием Ответить с цитированием   Мультицитирование этого сообщения


Можно выделив текст и нажать ЦИТИРОВАТЬ, или кликнуть  по нику (твой ник В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ) и имя автоматически оппонента в твоём сообщении.

----------


## В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ

*Руслан Шумилов*,  Спасибо Руслан. Вот сразу же и пробую.

----------


## Аннабель

Доброго времени суток Вам. Да уж, решиться действительно сложно... Да и как-то случая подходящего не было,чтобы раз и все, надо и никуда не деться. И информации много набрала и сценарии разные видела, ездила смотрела, тоже где только не было.Ох.... Ну я  решусь, потому что действительно не хватает именно этого адреналина, именно этих глаз,когда люди благодарны за твою работу и ничего другого не надо...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Ну я решусь, потому что действительно не хватает именно этого адреналина,


Все мы в жизни делаем что либо впервые, РЕШАЙСЯ и делай, будет всё хорошо!
А как хорошо - будет видно с высоты *опыта* :Grin: 




> Вот сразу же и пробую.


Репетируй!

----------


## Я&нина

так возник вопрос, комментарии на вроде: помогите.., меня зовут.., спасибки разные считаются за отдельные комменты, а выкладываемый материал, сценарии, свои наработки, всё в один комментарий редактируется? не пойму..., обьясните.

----------


## цета

Вот и у меня потихоньку получается, начала с аватара. Скажите плз, как посмотреть, в каких темах я писала сообщения? Не личные, а вообще в теме.И как сделать предпросмотр своего сообщения? Вот и не знаю, представлялась я здесь уже или нет, ну, наверное лишним не будет, если повторюсь. :Aga: 
Здравствуйте всем!!! Меня зовут *Светлана*, Я из далёкого города *Владивостока.*

----------


## mariSh_a

> Скажите плз, как посмотреть, в каких темах я писала сообщения?


рядом с твоим ником есть треугольник - на него нажми выпадет список - выбери *сообщения  форума*  и все увидишь !!!





> И как сделать предпросмотр своего сообщения?


и тут когда пишешь сообщение  в низу есть слово расширенный режим  на него нажми и можно увидеть сообщение таким - каким оно будет опубликовано !
 удачи !! :Yes4:

----------


## mariSh_a

> так возник вопрос, комментарии на вроде: помогите.., меня зовут.., спасибки разные считаются за отдельные комменты, а выкладываемый материал, сценарии, свои наработки, всё в один комментарий редактируется? не пойму..., обьясните.


вот тут я даже без бутылки не разберусь !!!  :Taunt: вы точнее сформулируйте вопрос !!
 напишу пока следущее 
   если вам понравился материал, сообщение и вы хотите поблагодарить  автора нажимате на зеленый кулачек - СПАСИБКА!!!
   если ВАМ есть чем поделиться - находите подходящую тему и там пишите свой материал - наработки , сценарии !! и ВАМ уже люди ставят СПАСИБКИ !!!!
 желательно материал ставить в один пост - чтоб удобнее его потом обсуждать !!! 

   удачи ! :Taunt: 
 и если что-то не понятно- не стесняйтесь вопросы задавать !!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> как посмотреть, в каких темах я писала сообщения?


Ну это не сложно, заходишь в свой профиль и с лева увидишь столбик с такими записями:
 Добавить в друзья Добавить в друзья
    Отправить личное сообщение
    Добавить в список игнорирования
    Найти сообщения
    Найти темы

Нажимаешь НАЙТИ СООБЩЕНИЯ, и открывается страница со всеми твоими сообщениями в разных темах.

----------


## Я&нина

> вот тут я даже без бутылки не разберусь !!! вы точнее сформулируйте вопрос !!
> напишу пока следущее
> если вам понравился материал, сообщение и вы хотите поблагодарить автора нажимате на зеленый кулачек - СПАСИБКА!!!
> если ВАМ есть чем поделиться - находите подходящую тему и там пишите свой материал - наработки , сценарии !! и ВАМ уже люди ставят СПАСИБКИ !!!!
> желательно материал ставить в один пост - чтоб удобнее его потом обсуждать !!!и если что-то не понятно- не стесняйтесь вопросы задавать !!!


 про спасибки я разобралась, не такая уж и тупая)))))))) а спрашивала я про кол-во комментариев -например в правилах оговорено 30 сообщений, пишу 30, захожу позднее, у меня уже половина отредактирована и вставлена в один комментарий, ну или пост, как вы называете, т.е. уже не 30, а меньше...вот я про что спрашивала

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> вот я про что спрашивала


Сообщения могут редактировать в один, если они один за другим подряд идут, и по содержанию не объёмные.
По поводу 30-ти, сообщений: это для новичков, с момента регистрации в течении 30 дней 30 сообщений что бы иметь доступ ко многим темам.
Конечно у общительного и любознательного человека их будет больше, просто 30 сообщений это минимум - в месяц не меньше. Больше лучше)))))))))

----------


## PAN

> например в правилах оговорено 30 сообщений, пишу 30, захожу позднее, у меня уже половина отредактирована и вставлена в один комментарий, ну или пост, как вы называете, т.е. уже не 30, а меньше...вот я про что спрашивала


Это как раз проще простого...)))

Не обижайтесь - это работа модераторов... Если модератор посчитал нужным объединить - значит у него были на то свои мотивы...
Чаще всего в случае с новичками - это как раз борьба с так называемым пустым набором сообщений, когда количество сообщений для новичка важнее их содержания...

Почему так получается??? Да все просто...
Приходит новичОк на форум и начинает во всех темах по списку писать заветные 30 сообщений...
А следом идут злые модераторы и удаляют сообщения типа "Ах", "Круто", "Мне бы так", ПОнДравилось"... и т.д...

В результате получается так, что новичок за вечер настучал 31 сообщение, попал в закрытые темки, а утром у него этих сообщений снова восемь и двери снова закрыты...


Или другой случае - когда сообщение дробится на части, чтобы иметь вместо одного - три...)))
Думаете шучу???

У меня был случай еще смешнее, когда в теме "Хорошие стихи" в разделе Поэзия очень креативным новичком было за час опубликовано 28 стихов... По одному на сообщение... Нет, конечно не своих - просто брался стишок из сети, копировался и все...))) Ну и три сообщения было до того - "Здрасти" в теме знакомств, и парочка "Ух ты" в свободном общении... Т.е. в сумме 31 сообщение, что и требовалось... И на сутки - в геологи, взахлеб...))) Больше ни одного сообщения...
Понятное дело, что когда я пришел и объединил все стихи в ОДНО сообщение, их вместо 28-ми стало ОДНО, а сумма сообщений - 4... :Meeting:  Последствия предсказуемы...)))


*Андреевна*, в вашем случае уже поздно думать о тридцати сообщениях, нужно смотреть вперед... Общайтесь, ищите грань общения...

И только вам по секрету скажу - у меня за время бытности на форуме "пропало" несколько тысяч сообщений...))) порой - вместе с темами, в которых они были... И два раза - с разделами, в которых были те темы... :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А следом идут злые модераторы


 :Taunt:

----------


## Я&нина

> Андреевна, в вашем случае уже поздно думать о тридцати сообщениях, нужно смотреть вперед... Общайтесь, ищите грань общения...


спасибо, теперь все понятно, просто у меня обьединены не флудные сообщения, а именно содержательные, еще раз спасибо за разъяснения)))))





> По поводу 30-ти, сообщений: это для новичков, с момента регистрации в течении 30 дней 30 сообщений что бы иметь доступ ко многим темам.
> Конечно у общительного и любознательного человека их будет больше, просто 30 сообщений это минимум - в месяц не меньше. Больше лучше


теперь все понятно, Руслан))))

----------


## PAN

> у меня обьединены не флудные сообщения, а именно содержательные


Всегда говорил - хороший флудер - это украшение форума... :Grin: 

А по содержательным - если модер сделал, значит так надо... Второй закон инета... :Meeting:

----------


## Пухляш

Приветствую форумчан!!! :Meeting:  Как давно я не была здесь, так что теперь практически новичок. :Smile3: 
Как же приятно вернуться к прежней жизни. На время второго декрета и рождения малыша пришлось прекратить всякую творческую деятельность, до Инета тоже было не добраться. Как много тут изменилось...буду вливаться.

----------


## PAN

> На время второго декрета и рождения


Причина уважительная... принимается...)))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> пришлось прекратить всякую творческую деятельность


Бывает)))))))))))))




> Причина уважительная... принимается...)))


Да да! Принимается!




> буду вливаться.


Отличная новость! :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> про спасибки я разобралась, не такая уж и тупая))))))))


   Приятно познакомиться с новыми умными людьми!!! :flower:  
 А чтобы общение стало ещё более приятным, лучше в автоподпись добавить своё имя!!!!!
  Позволю себе сделать маленькую подсказку: Кабинет - Мои настройки - подпись. :Aga:

----------


## женя

> Пока расскажи о себе,



Спасибо Курочка за теплый прием.  Немного вам о себе. Работаю в сельском ДК на должности заведующий детским сектором ( интересно, ещё где-нибудь в ДК есть такая должность?) Но чаще  провожу мероприятия для взрослой аудитории.  Село называется Советское это районный центр, но небольшой. Возможно, кто-то из вас был на нашем знаменитом озере «Лебедином» или проездом в Горный Алтай (будете у нас на Алтае, милости прошу в гости). Так как, штат в клубе маленький, я и пою и веду и играю. Зарабатыванием денег помимо работы не занимаюсь. На форум часто ходить нет времени, поэтому не обижайтесь, если вовремя кому не отвечу.  А  вообще здесь очень комфортно, такие все талантливые и умные. Большое спасибо, вам уважаемые форумчане и вам Курочка отдельное спасибо за ваш труд. С уважением Татьяна.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> На форум часто ходить нет времени,


Но лучше не пропадай! :Yes4:

----------


## женя

> Но лучше не пропадай!



Я же деревенский житель, а сейчас  весна, наступает время садово – огородных дел.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я же деревенский житель, а сейчас весна, наступает время садово – огородных дел.


Мне это знакомо))))))))))
Ну по возможности заскакивай сюда, ))))))))))))))

----------


## Надежда Бабкина

Здравствуйте!!!Давай те знакомится, я Надежда занимаюсь организацией и проведением праздников, когда начинала вести первые свои корпаративы и свадьбы, было очень страшно, этому не учат в школе, да даже совета не у кого было спросить вот набила я шишек в начале, видела пару форумов ведущих и никогда не понимала, что они действительно ДРУЖАТ, не смотря на разные часовые пояса, на разные города, но в этом году я впервые побывала на форуме ведущих и я поняла, что после таких дружеских встреч не возможно не подружиться)))и сейчас я вижу знакомые лица на форуме, хочется похвалиться чуть-чуть: я знакома с этими людьми, я видела как они зажигают!!!Очень хочу влиться в дружескую атмосферу и вашего форума, очень буду стараться, и я думаю под крылышком у Курочки у меня все получиться)

----------


## Курица

> Очень хочу влиться в дружескую атмосферу и вашего форума, очень буду стараться, и я думаю под крылышком у Курочки у меня все получиться)


Надюш,не сомневаюсь!!!ты зажигалочка ещё та :Yes4: 
только очень хочется почаще видеть твой...фасад :Yahoo: , а не .......... (помню твой танец-анимашку с ЭТИМ ключевым словом))))))) :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Катюньчик

> Но лучше не пропадай!


А как быть, если отсутствуешь в течении длительного времени и нет возможности пользоваться интернетом. Сын мой ждет вызов в Гематологический Центр
г. Москва. Естественно я поеду с ним. Где жить буду, не знаю, сколько тоже не знаем, поэтому и интернета нет. И что, мне снова будут закрыты многие темы? Как быть в этом случае?

----------


## Курица

> И что, мне снова будут закрыты многие темы? Как быть в этом случае?


С какой это стати-закрыты??? ты что,Катюш?
ты же у нас (прочти в своём статусе!!!Наведи на зелененькие квадратики под именем курсор-увидишь: "авторитетный человек"). на форуме-давно. сообщений-достаточно...Так почему же тебе темы будут закрыты?
Руслан просто имеет в виду, что когда заходишь не часто, то "выпадаешь" из темы.

----------


## PAN

> Как быть в этом случае?


Интернет - это не только толстый медный провод и телефонный шнур...

Есть жеж и мобильный инет...

И модемчики сегодня стОят не очень дорого...
И связь не критично дорого...

Только при выборе нужно проявить настойчивость - правильно подойти к выбору не столько модели, сколько оператора... и по тарифу не проморгать...


У меня в походном комплекте ноут с вайфаем и модем от мегафона... Вот такой:


Если это гостиница или крупный торговый центр - обязательно есть зона с бесплатным интернетом через вайфай...

Если нет - то практически в любом уголке европейской части России есть уверенный прием сотовых операторов... и мегафона в частности...

Мегафон по тестам чуть быстрее чем мтс и билайн...

Далее - тариф... Сразу при покупке будут втюхивать самое дорогое, поминутное, по скачанному трафику и т.д.
Не ведитесь... просите безлимитный тариф - и уже из них выбирайте - что по душе... - недорогой и медленный, или подороже, но быстрее...
В среднем это сумма от 300 до 750 рублей в месяц... У меня модемчик уже старенький, на 3.6 мегабит, и тариф простенький, ибо в дороге мне фильмы качать некогда, а на ютуб скорости и так хватает... Ровно 300 рубликов в месяц... 
Но тут снова есть подводный камешек - этот безлимит работает только в том регионе, где покупается, и в ряде соседних по зоне...
Допустим - если я уехал из Нижнего в Москву или в Питер - мне нужно покупать новые симки в модем и пользоваться уже местными симками...

На итого, если некто из Удмуртии едет на длительный срок в Москву - это не повод лишаться интернета...
Все что нужно - ноутбук, общегражданский паспорт для покупки сим-карты, что-то возле 1200 рублей за комплект модем+симкарта и денежка на безлимитный тариф... И вы в сети... :Ok: 

Пы.Сы...

Всегда в дальние поездки беру с собой комп... Или полный ноут, или маленький нетбук... Даже на пляжном заграничном отдыхе наступает момент, когда нужен доступ в интернет... 
Например прошлой осенью был довольно показательный случай... Были на отдыхе в Турции... Супругу просквозило под кондиционером в автобусе на экскурсии, и нужных таблеточек в аптечке не оказалось... Обращаться к врачам в Турции - геморрой редкостный... Сделал проще - описал вопрос на русском, через гугл перевел текст на турецкий и на английский, приплюсовал список нужных по моему мнению лекарств (все русские специалисты по самолечению, и я не исключение..))), взял нетбук и пошел с ним в ближайшую аптеку... Аптекарь прочитал мою записку, прошвырнулся по своей базе в компьютере, сделал сопоставление названий лекарств - и выдал мне два препарата, с подробными рекомендациями по приему...))) 
Ну это конечно случай разовый - чаще лезу в сеть именно затем, чтобы быть здесь, на форуме... И в скайп, ибо сие чудо техники позволяет трындеть безлимитно по всей поверхности планеты...)))

----------


## Холява Лариса

> У меня в походном комплекте ноут с вайфаем и модем от мегафона... Вот такой:


А я вообще живу в деревне, где нет телефонов. И вот пользуюсь всегда таким модемом. И  на празднике он всегда со мной. Найти что-то по просьбе заказчика - не проблема. И мне  хорошо и гостю приятно.  Работает он без сбоев, лимит большой за месяц не вычерпываю.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Мегафон по тестам чуть быстрее чем мтс и билайн...


У меня дома - высокая скорость и безлимит
А вот для работы в школе купила себе именно такой модем. подключила безлимит, плачу 13 рублей в сутки. В школе у нас есть , конечно, интернет, и вроде бы как безлимитный. Но выйти с него никуда не получается и скачать тоже. Вот я в классе и подключаю своего малыша , и я всегда на связи (скайп установлен). Всё что надо - скачиваю без проблем. И не от кого не завишу. И если в гости приходим, комп есть у всех, а вот интернет - разный бывает. Подключаю его и мой сын спокойно играет в интернете в свои игрушки (простые), но ему хватает. Вообще, это палачка - выручалочка.Бывает и дома проблемы с интернетом, тогда через него выхожу. Берите, не пожалеете.

----------


## Катюньчик

[QUOTE=PAN;4338026]Интернет - это не только толстый медный провод и телефонный шнур...

Есть жеж и мобильный инет...


Да уж!  :No2:  Что называется "загрузили"! Особенно с моим техническим знанием компьютерной темы.

----------


## PAN

> "загрузили"!


Не баись... :Grin:  Самое главное - теперь знаешь, что такое возможно :Yes4:  а уж по частностям - люди помогут, тока обратись...




> Бывает и дома проблемы с интернетом, тогда через него


Вот кстати да... :Yes4: 

А еще у меня в машине нет навигатора... Как бы ни к чему, да и пижонство это...))) Но иногда судьба заводит в такие края, что без компаса не выбраться - тут и пригождается мой джентльменский набор... :Taunt:  Хотя наверное надо купить или тот же навигатор, или планшет с 3G...

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Хотя наверное надо купить или тот же навигатор, или планшет с 3G...


  Вот нас прогресс избаловал!!!!  :Taunt:  Нет бы компас  и карту в машину положить. :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> Вот нас прогресс избаловал!!!!  Нет бы компас и карту в машину положить.


И не говори... :Taunt:  Дошло до того, что без сотового - как голый...)))

----------


## Холява Лариса

> без сотового - как голый...)))


Зато какой это шикарный отдых ... и пусть весь мир подождет

----------


## Толичек

Добрый день форумчане!!! И вправду говорят, что если подсел так подсел. Ни дня теперь нет, что бы не зашел на форум. Блин как наркотик. Классный форум.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> И вправду говорят, что если подсел так подсел. Ни дня теперь нет, что бы не зашел на форум. Блин как наркотик. Классный форум.


А то ли ещё будет!!! ОЙ-ё ёй!!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## Толичек

Решил выложить одну из фоток.[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1585496m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## цета

Всем удачи и доброго времени суток! Подскажите, пожалуйста, что за квадратики на мой аватарке, вверху горит зелёный огонёк, это значит- "зелёный совсем"? У кого-то квардатики зелёные и их много, у кого-то нет совсем или, как у меня, один и не зеленый. Когда они (квадратики меняют цвет и увеличиваются в количестве?) Зарнее благодарю за ликбез.

----------


## ПИССИМИСТКА48

Я так рада што я на форуме!!!А як выставить шоб фото мое было

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*цета*, На подобный вопрос есть ответ, перейди по этой ссылке пост № 569:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...21#post4331821

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*ПИССИМИСТКА48*, тебе так же рекомендую нажать на эту ссылку (на синенькие буковки с цифорками )  номер сообщения № 569
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...21#post4331821
И по поводу твоего вопроса




> А як выставить шоб фото мое было


Пройдись по этой ссылке, там подробные ответы на всевозможные вопросы связанные с техническими моментами:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

----------


## shmidt26

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчане! Я здесь впервые )
Я начинающий ведущий, буду в скором времени работать на свадьбах. Мне сейчас нужна свадебная программа! Не подскажите кто-нибудь занимается здесь написанием программ для ведущих? Или можно где-то взять (купить) готовую программу?
Заранее благодарен за ответ!

----------


## Онга

Денис, привет. вживайся в нашу дружную компанию. а теперь ответ на твой вопрос по поводу сценария. полностью программу тебе никто не будет писать. это точно. на форуме можно прикупить эпизоды, но и их ты будешь перекраивать под себя. читай доступные темы, осмысливай,  если возникнут вопросы с чего начать пиши, все с удовольствием подтолкнут в нужном направлении

----------


## Курица

> Не подскажите кто-нибудь занимается здесь написанием программ для ведущих? Или можно где-то взять (купить) готовую программу?


*shmidt26*, здравствуйте! Что ж, и так бывает...Сразу берёте "быка за рога"... :Yes4: 
у нас на форуме. как в Греции))) ВСЁ есть... если вам только купить, то это сюда:в город Мастеров Ин-Ку 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=271

----------


## shmidt26

> *shmidt26*, здравствуйте! Что ж, и так бывает...Сразу берёте "быка за рога"...
> у нас на форуме. как в Греции))) ВСЁ есть... если вам только купить, то это сюда:в город Мастеров Ин-Ку 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=271



*Курица*, А собственно что тянуть? Надо же подготовится к проведению, сценарий и.т.д )
Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## анечк@

Ну вот и я смело вступаю в ряды инкумовцев.Зарегестрировалась давно, забегала иногда в перерывах от воспитания старшей дочки и рождения младшей ей уже полтора годика и поэтому могу уделять больше внимания форуму.Несказанно этому рада потому как очень многому научилась у всех вас.Благо теперь и с интернетом проблема отпала, значит могу делиться своими наработками и познавать новое.УРРРРАААА!!!!Я с вами!!!!!

----------


## PAN

*анечк@*, 

Аня, фотку на аватарку поставь... Ты же профи, неча лицо прятать... :Grin:

----------


## анечк@

> *анечк@*, 
> 
>  неча лицо прятать...


Уже!!!!

----------


## Натали*****

Здравстуйте,дорогие форумчане!Я собираюсь заняться организацией детских праздников.Т.к у меня еще нет опыта,помогите,не игногируйте.У меня уже практически все готово,только осталось подкупить,да и "подшить" немного реквизита.Но это мелочи!Хочу спросить тех,кто уже имеет хотя-бы моло-мальский опыт в организации праздников.Какие самые распространееные ошибки  случаются у таких,как я начинающих.Может что-нибудь из личного опыта.

----------


## Натали*****

> Ну вот и я смело вступаю в ряды инкумовцев.Зарегестрировалась давно, забегала иногда в перерывах от воспитания старшей дочки и рождения младшей ей уже полтора годика и поэтому могу уделять больше внимания форуму.Несказанно этому рада потому как очень многому научилась у всех вас.Благо теперь и с интернетом проблема отпала, значит могу делиться своими наработками и познавать новое.УРРРРАААА!!!!Я с вами!!!!!


До боли знакомая ситуация.Моей младшей тоже 1,5,старшая пошла в школу.Только сейчас немного развязались руки.Идею,заняться праздниками,я вынашиваю почти год и так ею заболела,не могу ни спать,ни есть.Скажи,а чем именно ты занимаешься и как давно?

----------


## Натали*****

> Все мы в жизни делаем что либо впервые, РЕШАЙСЯ и делай, будет всё хорошо!
> А как хорошо - будет видно с высоты *опыта*
> 
> 
> Репетируй!


Спасибо,за то что есть все ВЫ!Хорошо,что здесь все единомышленники.Читаю и заряжаюсь энергией!Самой так не хватает этого самого адреналина и благодарных лиц.И хочется уже по-быстрее начать.А этот форум,как волшебный пинок для меня,в хорошем смысле.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я собираюсь заняться организацией детских праздников.


Это хорошо)))))))))




> Хочу спросить тех,кто уже имеет хотя-бы моло-мальский опыт в организации праздников.Какие самые распространееные ошибки случаются у таких,как я начинающих.Может что-нибудь из личного опыта.


Вот ссылка на все разделы связанные с детскими праздниками:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=164
Заходи во все доступные разделы.
Если "наберёшь" больше 30 сообщений, то через 30 дней после регистрации все темы будут доступны!

----------


## Натали*****

> Это хорошо)))))))))
> 
> 
> Вот ссылка на все разделы связанные с детскими праздниками:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=164
> Заходи во все доступные разделы.
> Если "наберёшь" больше 30 сообщений, то через 30 дней после регистрации все темы будут доступны!


Спасибо,я еще немного блуждаю по форуму.В детском отделе тоже очень много интересного и полезного,а вот что в Аниматорской!Самое интересное за семью печатями!Ну,ничего торопиться некуда,авось и я смогу поучаствовать в вашей жизни да и мне достанется "кусочек сладкого пирога".Я собираюсь стать аниматором,жаль что пока одна,в двоем куда больше можно интересного "съиграть".Пока вживаюсь в образ клоунессы, а потом уже Красные шапочки,феи и т.д.В нашем городе,вообще нет никого,кто бы занимался этим интересным делом.Даже на выпускной старшей дочери в сад приглашали клоуна из Брянска.Он был совсем ниочем!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> авось и я смогу поучаствовать в вашей жизни да и мне достанется "кусочек сладкого пирога".


Получишь больше, чем пирог))))))))))))))))




> В нашем городе,вообще нет никого,кто бы занимался этим интересным делом.


О - так это не паханная целина! Без заказов сидеть не будешь!

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!!! Почти неделю был в отъезде за форумом соскучился. Может не совсем в ему но хочу поделиться. Ездил на свадьбу в качестве гостя. Если честно, то поделиться даже нечем, так все скучно было. А из конкурсов все го два я увидел и те с пошлятинкой. Через 2 часа после начала встал, подарил подарок молодым и ушел.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Через 2 часа после начала встал, подарил подарок молодым и ушел.


Дак может самое интересное пропустил :Grin:

----------


## Масяня

Танюшку - Курочку, мамочку и наседочку, с днём рождения поздравляем от всей нашей семьи!!! Любим - обожаем!!!! От всей души желаем всегда быть самой - самой: замечательной, мечтательной, обаятельной, любящей - любимой и дальше по списку могу до бесконечности!!!! Просто знай - что в далёком северном городе радужный в данный момент за тебя поднимаем бокал!!! И за твоё здоровье!! И за твою большую семью!!!

----------


## Толичек

Ага! Драку и пропустил.

----------


## оригинал

Всем-добрый вечер!Спешу представиться-Ксенья,организатор,ведущая массовых праздников,торжеств.Вливаюсь с вашего позволения в творческие ряды форумчан.Надеюсь на хороший прием(уже успела  ощутить...,видимо не туда сначала попала).Зарегистрировалась вчера,со многими познакомилась,за что очень благодарна(вот уж действительно-с добром встретили!).О себе,наверное, для первого сообщения достаточно.Еще не совсем освоилась,но я легко обучаемая.Постараюсь стать полезной !Рада встрече с позитивными,креативными людьми.С правилами для новичков ознакомилась.Всем-творческого вдохновения!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Спешу представиться-Ксенья


Здравствуй, умничка, что сразу аватарку поставила!




> Надеюсь на хороший прием(уже успела ощутить...,видимо не туда сначала попала)


Можешь не переживать, тебе рады, ну а если кто и ущипнул -  люди творческие, темпераментные, понять их можно, так что не бойся.
Как говорит Татьяна Курочка (у неё сегодня день рождение) - веслом с твоего экрана монитора ни кто не огреет, значит будь смелей и не обижайся :Yes4: 




> Еще не совсем освоилась,но я легко обучаемая.Постараюсь стать полезной


Приятно слышать, освоишься без проблем, обращайся за помощью, задавай вопросы - чем сможем, тем поможем!





> С правилами для новичков ознакомилась


Молодец!




> Всем-творческого вдохновения!


Спасибо, и тебе так же! Пиши, общайся, не пропадай!

----------


## оригинал

Вот что значит ,МУЖСКОЕ ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ,или просто совпадение......Очень приятно!


> Здравствуй, умничка, что сразу аватарку поставила!
> 
> 
> Можешь не переживать, тебе рады, ну а если кто и ущипнул -  люди творческие, темпераментные, понять их можно, так что не бойся.
> Как говорит Татьяна Курочка (у неё сегодня день рождение) - веслом с твоего экрана монитора ни кто не огреет, значит будь смелей и не обижайся
> 
> 
> Приятно слышать, освоишься без проблем, обращайся за помощью, задавай вопросы - чем сможем, тем поможем!
> 
> ...

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вот что значит ,МУЖСКОЕ ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ,


Думаю, что не имеет значение - мужчина или женщина, мы все одна семья, дружим друг с другом, рады новичкам.
И рады всегда помочь всем без исключения.

----------


## оригинал

Всем-добрый день!Да,затягивает форум,затягивает....Если вчера ждала с интересом комментарии на свое вливание в ряды форумчан,то сегодня все мысли о ТВОРЧЕСТВЕ! Не совсем уверена,в этой ли теме пишу об этом....вопрос на обсуждение:Тематические вечера,юбилеи,свадьбы..... У нас сейчас огромный спрос на такие праздники...Очень интересно,и процесс подготовки,и само торжество!"УЛЕТный день рождения" на борту самолета проводила несколько раз,супер!сейчас занимаюсь "белой свадьбой",и т.д.А как у вас?Какие темы более востребованы?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Не совсем уверена,в этой ли теме пишу об этом


Думаю, что можно здесь об этом писать.




> "УЛЕТный день рождения" на борту самолета проводила несколько раз,супер!


Не укачивало? А гостей?)))))))))




> сейчас занимаюсь "белой свадьбой"


Если можно, то поподробней - это все в белом интерьер и т.д.? Что ещё?

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> то сегодня все мысли о ТВОРЧЕСТВЕ!






> Не совсем уверена,в этой ли теме пишу об этом....вопрос на обсуждение:Тематические вечера,юбилеи,свадьбы...


Можно в собственные наработки новичков. Старую тему закрыли, тяжёлая стала http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129621&page=289

Но открыли новую http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288

А со временем попадёшь в тематические темы.

----------


## оригинал

> Думаю, что можно здесь об этом писать.
> 
> 
> Не укачивало? А гостей?)))))))))
> Меня,никогда не укачивает на работе....а гости,кого надо,того на любом празднике укачает... на земле,на корабле,в экспрессе...А вообще-тема-"Счастливый рейс"-уверяю,интересная.Мне,не сглазить бы,везет на виновников торжества,азартные,творческие,готовятся к тематике по полной программе...
> 
> Если можно, то поподробней - это все в белом интерьер и т.д.? Что ещё?


Здесь тоже ребята серьезно настроенные,поэтому и подготовка и затраты немалые....Дресс-код гостей(гости знают на какой вечер приглашены,все отражено в пригласительных, сделанных на заказ),для тех.кто пришел неподготовленным,тоже приготовлены аксессуары ,разложенные при входе в зал на спец.гостевом столике),встречает аниматор,как вы уже поняли в белом(не халате.в сценическом образе...)Деталей много....,интерьер,встреча молодоженов в зале(открывается полонезом при участии танц.коллектива),1 танец на белом полотне,шоу-программа,балерина....,да и сам сценарий с подводками.Идей много,хватило бы времени воплотить! Затраты есть,но цель оправдывает средства.

----------


## Северяночка

Всем горячий привет! Вот уже несколько дней я здесь днюю и ночую :)) Столько интересных людей в одном месте не часто встретишь. Да ещё доброжелательно и позитивно настроенных!  Активно изучаю темы и направления форума. Опыт работы у меня не очень большой - лет 6. Но практически до всего доходила своим умом, интернет  обычно только разочаровывал.... до встречи этого чудесного места:))) Надеюсь, что тоже буду кому-нибудь полезной. Конкретно могу помочь стихами, пишу сама на любую тему, частушки, переделка песен. Если надо - обращайтесь! Всем очень-очень рада!!!

----------


## Ильич

> Думаю, что не имеет значение - мужчина или женщина, мы все одна семья, дружим друг с другом, рады новичкам.
> И рады всегда помочь всем без исключения.


Мы форучане - такое сообщество однополое что ли... виртуально живем в прайде иногда в реале сбиваемся в стаи. Размножаемся  благодаря своему привлекательному виду, а кто уж к нам попал тот и выхода не найдет... Некоторые уходили навсегда, максимум на полгода.. Но реально отсюда уйти невозможно.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Размножаемся благодаря своему привлекательному виду,


 :Taunt: Блиннннннннн  :Taunt:

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

Всем привет. Я из Екатеринбурга. Праздниками занимаюсь давно, но в основном внутри компаний, сейчас сижу в декрете и готовлюсь к сезону свадеб. Очень хочу в этом году работать самостоятельно (включая привлечение и продажи). Вы уж простите меня, пока писать буду мало, рука в гипсе.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Вы уж простите меня, пока писать буду мало, рука в гипсе.


А что с рукой то? :Blink:

----------


## КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА

Здравствуйте!!! Хочу влиться в вашу теплую компанию!!! Работаю ведущей мероприятий 3 года. Пока не могу фотографию установить, да и с интернетом не очень дружу, но учусь... (обычно методом тыка). Случайно попала к Вам на форум и зачиталась... столько знаменитых людей!!! Всем удачи и хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## tataluna

Привет Светлана :Yes4:

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

Привет всем. На форуме я новичок хотя ведущей работаю 10 лет. Учиться и расти нужно всегда и для меня большим " толчком, пинком" в хорошем смысле этого слова стала поездка в Новосибирск на " Сибирскую тамадею". Я рада что познакомилась с такими замечательными ведущими, гордостью этого форума. Учись у успешных, будь к ним ближе - вот поэтому я здесь.

----------


## Fomkina

> В нашем городе,вообще нет никого,кто бы занимался этим интересным делом.Даже на выпускной старшей дочери в сад приглашали клоуна из Брянска.Он был совсем ниочем!


А вот это ты зря,Наталья,пишешь,что у нас в городе никто не занимается проведением детских праздников.Есть у нас такие люди,просто ты их еще не встречала :Yes4: А клоун Кеша из Брянска-действительно ни о чем!!!ИМХО

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> А клоун Кеша из Брянска-действительно ни о чем!!!ИМХО


Я много клоунов в Брянске знаю, но Кешу не слыхал....
Это кто такой?))))))))))))))

----------


## Fomkina

> Я много клоунов в Брянске знаю, но Кешу не слыхал....
> Это кто такой?)))))))))))))


Руслан.фамилию сказать не могу,т.к.не знаю.Зовут Сергей.Лет 50.Плотного телосложения.Очень часто работает у нас в городе.Т.к. занимающихся детскими праздниками у нас не так много.Поэтому часто приглашают его.И на детские-клоуном,на выпускные-ведущим))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан.фамилию сказать не могу,т.к.не знаю.Зовут Сергей.Лет 50.Плотного телосложения.Очень часто работает у нас в городе.Т.к. занимающихся детскими праздниками у нас не так много.Поэтому часто приглашают его.И на детские-клоуном,на выпускные-ведущим))))


Не, таких не знаю))))))))
У нас в Брянске ни где его не видел, не встречал, и не слыхал :Grin: 
Может он к вам только и приезжает (простите девочки меня ПОЖАЛУЙСТА)???
Совсем недавно гостил у своих друзьях в одном из районных центров Брянской области (В Климовском районе), гостил долго, почти неделю, а моих друзей пригласили на свадьбу, они меня с собой взяли, мол баянчик не помешает в качестве подарка (тем более баянист заболел), а в глубинках какая свадьба без баяна? :Grin: 
Приходим, ждём молодожёнов со всеми, ранее прибывшими, гостями и родственниками........ не суть.
Когда ждали родители молодожёнов так гордо хвастались, что пригласили тамаду с Брянска, заплатили кучу денег на самого лучшего ведущего!
Приезжает этот тамада, мужичок, где то чуть моложе меня, в джинсовом костюме, в кроссовках :Blink: 
Я его НИ РАЗУ НЕ ВИДЕЛ, хоть ведущих у нас пруд пруди, но практически многих знаю "самых лучших" в лицо!
Я тоже зимой приезжаю в походной одежде, но со мной портплед с костюмом, и потом переодеваюсь.
Этот Алексей (хотя представился Лёшей) в руках держал один потёртый обычный пакетик.
Ни микрофона, ни флешки или диска с муз. материалом.
А как он вёл - ни в сказке рассказать, ни в полном бреду не придумать)))))))))
В итоге в Брянске я навёл справки о нём - ни кто этого "именитого" ведущего не знает, даже о нём не слыхали.
Так что вот так))))))))))

----------


## Катя-Катерина

Здравствуйте! Пустите еще одного новичка?! Зовут меня Екатерина, живу в городе Новомичуринск (это под Рязанью), очень хочу стать ведущей, работаю недавно, но желание имею огромное! А еще я трусиха! И этим все сказано... Узнала о форуме год назад, а написать что-либо стеснялась. Но вот набралась смелости и я здесь. Немного о своей работе: занимаюсь аэродизайном, драпировкой, декором шампанского и бокалов, но всегда мечтала стать ведущей. Сценарии писать начала давно, лет 12 назад, очень люблю работать в образе (мои любимые - Баба Яга, старуха Шапокляк и Карлсон), недавно попробовала провести свадьбу, и все, заболела, как заразной болезнью! Хочу всему научиться, хочу двигаться вперед, ну, в общем, одни сплошные "хочу". Готова слушать, прислушиваться и учиться... Принимайте!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Катя-Катерина*, здравствуй Екатерина! Рады видеть!




> очень хочу стать ведущей,


Это здорово - ты по адресу!




> А еще я трусиха! И этим все сказано...


Ты не одна такая, все боятся по началу. :Grin: 




> недавно попробовала провести свадьбу, и все, заболела, как заразной болезнью! Хочу всему научиться, хочу двигаться вперед, ну, в общем, одни сплошные "хочу". Готова слушать, прислушиваться и учиться...


Ты теперь попала :Taunt: 
Говорят, что если понравилось, то диагноз ТАМАДА, на всю жизнь!




> Принимайте!


Однозначно!!!!!

----------


## Катя-Катерина

Очень рада теплому приему, Руслан! Готовилась к свадьбе и засиделась до утра, собралась, было, на боковую, а тут Вы с радостной новостью, что не одна я страдаю от "трусости"!  :Victory:  Сориентируйте меня, пожалуйста, Руслан, вот по какому вопросу: выкладывать можно все идеи, какие я захочу, или только те и тогда, когда тебя об этом попросят?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Сориентируйте меня, пожалуйста, Руслан, вот по какому вопросу: выкладывать можно все идеи, какие я захочу, или только те и тогда, когда тебя об этом попросят?


Идеи все, а не когда попросят)))))))))))))))))))
Вот ссылка для новичков форума для идей:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288
Эта ссылка для ведущих, так же идеи по теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783
А эта ссылка на все вопросы технического и не только характера:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
Эта ссылка по поводу визиток:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105406
А эта ссылка по поводу что не стоит делать на празднике))))))))):
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37048
Эта ссылка про приколы "нашего городка", то есть - что прикольного бывало в нашей профессии:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=36272&page=48
Вот эта ссылка для позитива:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136173&page=3
А эта ссылка, не помню доступна для новичков или нет, но после 31-го сообщения тебе будет доступна - СВАДЕБНАЯ БЕСЕДКА:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=101436&page=225
Со временем разберёшься во всём - и не бойся спрашивать, писать, говорить, излагать идеи, даже спорить, то есть отстаивать свою точку зрения, уважая при этом оппонента.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Катя-Катерина*, уже пора "вылезать с конуры", как ни как почти два года назад зарегистрировалась, а сообщений всего пока три))))))))
Было бы хотя бы больше тридцати - доступ практически ко всем темам был бы открыт.
Начинай общаться, пора!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень рада теплому приему,


И не бойся аватарку установить, не съедят))))))))
По поводу страха - с экрана твоего монитора тебя ни кто не стукнет, значит боятся нечего :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*1* 


> очень хочу стать ведущей,


*2* 


> А еще я трусиха!






> Узнала о форуме год назад, а написать что-либо стеснялась.


Совершенно несовместимые два состояния. Так что, Катюша, выбирай, либо ВЕДУЩЕЙ (само слово за себя говорит), либо дрожать в уголочке.

----------


## tatrusi

Всем доброе время суток...вот и я решила проявиться, т.к. твердо решила двигаться в выбранном направлении... Меня зовут Таня , у меня ИП (услуги тамады и муз.сопровождение)...раньше муж запрещал, но после развода душа пошла в полет....провожу детские праздники и свадьбы в основном, но берусь за все мероприятия. Действително согласна со многими , что у вас теплые отношения на форуме...зарегестрировалась давно, но как многие не сразу оценила...живу и работаю в Хакасии...В общем ЗДРАСТИ!

----------


## sofa2008

> Здравствуйте! Пустите еще одного новичка?! Зовут меня Екатерина, живу в городе Новомичуринск (это под Рязанью), очень хочу стать ведущей, работаю недавно, но желание имею огромное! А еще я трусиха! И этим все сказано... Узнала о форуме год назад, а написать что-либо стеснялась. Но вот набралась смелости и я здесь. Немного о своей работе: занимаюсь аэродизайном, драпировкой, декором шампанского и бокалов, но всегда мечтала стать ведущей. Сценарии писать начала давно, лет 12 назад, очень люблю работать в образе (мои любимые - Баба Яга, старуха Шапокляк и Карлсон), недавно попробовала провести свадьбу, и все, заболела, как заразной болезнью! Хочу всему научиться, хочу двигаться вперед, ну, в общем, одни сплошные "хочу". Готова слушать, прислушиваться и учиться... Принимайте!


вот молодец,что свадьбу попробовала,а я боюсь....не дозрела еще морально!но проведу обязательно!а сейчас работаю на детских праздниках,нравится мне с детворой общаться(своих трое).Товарищи старожилы,дайте волшебного пинка мне!сроччноо!ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ ОТКРЫТЬ СВОЕ АГЕНСТВО ДЕТСКОГО  ПРАЗДНИКА-ЭТО ПОЛЕ У НАС НЕ ПАХАНО,РАБОТЫЫЫ!!ТОЛЬКО ВОТ ДАЖЕ НЕ ЗНАЮ,КАК НАЧАТЬ?!НЕ В СМЫСЛЕ ДОКУМЕНТОВ И Т.Д,А В ПЛАНЕ,ЧТО НУЖНО ПРЕОБРЕСТИ В ПЕРВУЮ ОЧЕРЕДЬ?(РЕКВИЗИТЫ,КУКОЛ РОСТОВЫХ,КОСТЮМЫ...)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> В общем ЗДРАСТИ!


Привет Татьяна! Рады, что присоединилась к нам!




> а я боюсь....не дозрела еще морально!





> дайте волшебного пинка мне!сроччноо!


Девочки, *не боится только дурак!*
Хотите смейтесь хотите нет - за 14-нию практику ведения, я до сих пор волнуюсь (правда перед началом, а потом куда это волнение девается?).
Если вы боитесь - значит сомневаетесь в своих возможностях, а это говорит об вашей *ответственности* к доверенному делу. И это хорошо!
Всегда все что то делают в своей жизни первый раз: первый шаг, первые синяки, первая яичница, первый раз на велосипеде, первый раз за рулём авто, первый поцелуй, первый фильм ужасов, первая свадьба, первый юбилей, первая пенсия и т.д.
Все метры ведущие так же как и вы ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ тамадили!
И вам этот первый шаг в тамадействе так же пройти предстоит.
И поверьте - лучше сделать и сожалеть, чем не сделать и сожалеть что упустил шанс сделать!
Примеры в жизни миллионы, одна пара молодожён мне рассказала как они стали встречаться: парень решил подойти и признаться что она ему нравиться, хотя этого жутко боялся. А если бы не подошёл - сожалел бы всю жизнь, даже если бы она ему отказала в взаимности - он бы об этом знал, чем до конца жизни бы корил себя, что не подошел к ней.
Это же касается всего в нашей жизненной деятельности - и *тамадейство не исключение!*
Так, что набирайтесь информации уверенности и в путь к славе отличного ведущего!
Удачи!
Будут вопросы - *ЗАДАВАЙТЕ!* Для этого форум и существует!

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Здравствуйте, Коллеги.
Разрешите влиться в вашу компанию. Я из Новосибирска. Работаю ведущей очччень давно! Сначала работала организатором в ДК, затем специалистом по культуре на большом предприятии. Писала сценарии корпоративных мероприятий, организовывала их "под ключ". Вела только концерты, митинги, презентации. Затем перешла на частные мероприятия - свадьбы, юбилеи. Позже стала вести корпоративы. Буду рада поделиться своим опытом со всеми. Пока изучаю правила форума, знакомлюсь с темами. Короче, осваиваюсь.

----------


## Катя-Катерина

> И не бойся аватарку установить, не съедят))))))))
> По поводу страха - с экрана твоего монитора тебя ни кто не стукнет, значит боятся нечего


Я не боюсь - я не умею!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Люба-Сибирячка*,  как я люблю наших сибиряков-форумчан. А Новосибирцы - особая песня. Для меня уже от названия города веет теплом и домом. А значит, каждому жителю этого города говорю: Привет!!! Рада познакомится!

----------


## Катя-Катерина

Подскажите, как аватарку поставить.

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите, как аватарку поставить.


Катюш, все стопиццот раз описанов этой темке:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

----------


## оригинал

У меня вопрос к творческим старожилам форума:выкладываю свои мысли,предложения,читаю сообщения в личку,просьбы тех,кого заинтересовало,объяснить подробно,а то и скинуть сценарий(и обратятся красиво,и адрес электр.сразу сообщат,ну все,как полагается).Довольная интересом к своему творчеству, в любое время суток,пишу,отвечаю,строчу(есть время,нет-неважно!"Чип "спешит на помощь!),а дальше...ни привета,ни ответа...,тишина!Не царское это дело,отписываться???Вопрос в чем:это норма?Ни в коем случае не жду дифирамб,но"спасибо,получила"не трудно набрать.Так вот,я решила с этим делом пока притормозить....,на время,буду по мере возможности и востребованности выкладывать на общее обозрение,так оно приятнее,спокойнее и эффективнее..Или я слишком много хочу?Одним словом,просветите новичка!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> а дальше...ни привета,ни ответа...,тишина!


 Чистой воды геологи, которым только дай. Со временем научишься разбираться, кто есть кто. Да хотя бы посмотри, когда человек зарегистрирован, сколько и чего написал. А там уже решать, помогать или не помогать. А вдруг, он на соседней улице живёт?  :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> У меня вопрос к творческим старожилам форума:выкладываю свои мысли,предложения,читаю сообщения в личку,просьбы тех,кого заинтересовало,объяснить подробно,а то и скинуть сценарий(и обратятся красиво,и адрес электр.сразу сообщат,ну все,как полагается).Довольная интересом к своему творчеству, в любое время суток,пишу,отвечаю,строчу(есть время,нет-неважно!"Чип "спешит на помощь!),а дальше...ни привета,ни ответа...,тишина!


Ксения, я полностью согласна с Ириной, которая пишет, что это тебе попадаллись, как правило, 



> Чистой воды геологи, которым только дай.


и дальше просто подпишусь под Иринкиными мыслями:



> Со временем научишься разбираться, кто есть кто. Да хотя бы посмотри, когда человек зарегистрирован, сколько и чего написал. А там уже решать, помогать или не помогать. А вдруг, он на соседней улице живёт?


Твоё право,я думаю, это нормально, что ты 



> решила с этим делом пока притормозить....,на время,буду по мере возможности и востребованности выкладывать на общее обозрение,так оно приятнее,спокойнее и эффективнее..


Поверь, те, кого ты называешь 



> творческими старожилами форума


,
тебя уже заметили. по твоим постам поняли, что ник твой ты оправдываешь, человек творческий, интересный, самодостаточный...Знаешь, есть такая присказка:
"Господь затем и дал нам два уха и один рот, чтоб мы больше слушали и меньше говорили..." ПРИСМОТРИСЬ. Но никуда не исчезай. И не переставай общаться на Форуме.
нутром чую, что ты -"наш" человек... :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> но"спасибо,получила"не трудно набрать.


Есть категория людей, которым если помог - то сразу забудь, что это сделал :Grin: 
Можешь вносить таких люде в ИГНОРИРОВАНИЕ, их последующие просьбы больше к тебе не придут, а если человек получил раз, захочется больше))))
И как Ирина и Татьяна тебе сказали - ты умничка, А помощь у тебя просили видно одни потребители, мы их называем в шутку *геологами*, они добывают (копают) на форуме для себя информацию, а в замен иной раз даже спасибо не скажут)))))))))))) И что бы им быть в нужных темах - они наберут символичные 31 сообщение, иногда эти сообщения объединяются, количество сообщений становиться меньше этого минимума, и начинают возмущаться - как так, закрыли тему, когда раньше доступ был без проблем?, а на их "как так" ответ написали - они не удосуживаются чуть выше голову поднять прочесть))))))))) за то как возмущаются, что кормушка захлопнулась)))))))))).
Определить такого человека довольно просто - смотришь когда зарегистрировался, и сколько сообщений этот человек написал:
Если регистрация давняя (бывает по нескольку лет) а сообщения ать два и обчёлся - это *геолог*.
И делись информацией с активными форумчанами, которые не только берут, но и сами дают.




> Подскажите, как аватарку поставить.


Татьяна Курочка ответила тебе, даже ссылку на твой вопрос скинула темы "А как...", но мой совет - вопросов технического характера у тебя будет много, по этому советую изучить ту тему от начала минимум 10 страниц, не поленись - отпадут миллион вопросов.

----------


## оригинал

Доброе утро! Ирина,Татьяна,Руслан,благодарна вам за ответы,комментарии,советы. Я ведь не случайно"вопрос-просьбу-крик души "сюда поместила,нужны были именно ваши рекомендации. И я,правда,люблю свою работу,я в ней не случайный человек,дипломированный специалист(по сей день учусь,получаю еще одну специальность,пишу диплом по корпоративным праздникам,их важность на предприятиях ,учреждениях ).Опыт есть ,и пришло время, когда им (опытом) надо делиться. Конечно,я помогаю своим коллегам ,с которыми живу в одном городе (по мере возможности и желанию),но здесь,на форуме такие масштабы....Да,я понимаю,надо быть разборчивее,и ,безусловно , посмотрела на даты регистрации и кол-во сообщений, где-то показалось достаточным, где-то не проанализировала, буду внимательнее.Творческие люди-народ особый, в этом я уверена.Утром с позитивом подумала:"да,ладно,не успели.сценарии пишут,торопятся, не до того..", захожу на почту-ан, нет!Опять пишут:дай!....Выдохнула!  От души: общение на форуме бесценно,и времени не жаль,и тянет..манит...заряжает...Спасибо за то,что вы есть!

----------


## оригинал

> нутром чую, что ты -"наш" человек...


Для меня это ценно!

Татьяна,я вот стараюсь по правилам размещать материал,по темам. Заметила,что не все этого придерживаются,и "тусовка"  основная в одних и тех же темах; это не страшно,обидно,что в некоторые темы не заходят по несколько дней,а я там материал оставляю.Сегодня уже было желание написать :девочки,загляните....(туда,и туда).Считаю,добро не должно пропадать даром!Это так, мысли вслух! Кому надо,найдут.

----------


## tatrusi

> Кому надо,найдут.


.....Это да, такое чувство , что форум бездонный))))) А у меня вот какой вопрос: по поводу мандража перед мероприятиям это понятно, он с началом вечера убегает...а я тут столкнулась с таким внутренним тупиком...хочу расширять местность , выходить на другие близлежащие города, т.к. ведущая - это моя основная работа и хочется загрузки побольше....но страшно в другой город....вроде 100 км,...а вдруг там все по-другому, рынок там уже освоен другими....и  вобщем куча страшных мыслей по этому поводу...что вы думаете? что посоветуете?  стоит ли работать с агенствами или саморекламироваться?

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна,я вот стараюсь по правилам размещать материал,по темам. Заметила,что не все этого придерживаются,и "тусовка"  основная в одних и тех же темах; это не страшно,обидно,что в некоторые темы не заходят по несколько дней,а я там материал оставляю.


Ксюш, КАК я тебя понимаю...хочется рефлексии...но-ты вот в предыдущем посте написала о том. что творческие люди-дюди особенные... :Blush2: 
А про то, что ты материал систематизируешь-так ты молодчина, вот не все понимают нужность ЭТОГО, некоторые-в силу незнания, некоторые-лени...Но в одном ты права, :Smile3: Ксюша!:



> Кому надо,найдут.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> .хочу расширять местность , выходить на другие близлежащие города, т.к. ведущая - это моя основная работа и хочется загрузки побольше....но страшно в другой город....вроде 100 км,...а вдруг там все по-другому, рынок там уже освоен другими....и вобщем куча страшных мыслей по этому поводу...что вы думаете? что посоветуете? стоит ли работать с агенствами или саморекламироваться?


привет,коллега!!!я живу в  московской области,а работаю в радиусе 200 км от дома.БОльшая часть заказов из Москвы.Представь,какая там конкуренция!!!!Но это не мешает мне проводить там по 2-5 свадеб в месяц.Юбилеи,конечно,не беру(дороговато даже для Москвы),но корпоративы все оттуда!Да и свадьбы тоже.Так что не переживай.Хороший ведущий пробьется везде!
Что касается рекламы-я жмот. :Grin: Никогда не платила агентствам,ЗАГСам,ресторанам и тд.Только реклама в интернете!Конечно,можно и другие источники рекламы использовать,но мне и этого хватает!
Смело рушь свой внутренний тупик и пробивай дорогу в соседние города!!!Успехов!

----------


## оригинал

> что творческие люди-дюди особенные..


Татьяна,процесс пошел,.лед тронулся. ..Отписались.Отозвались!(не все,конечно!). Мелочь,а приятно.. ...

----------


## оригинал

> .....Это да, такое чувство , что форум бездонный)))))



Мысли вслух в продолжение темы.....Вновь хотела выложить свои идеи по темам ,посмотрела,а туда по 5,10 дней,а чаще месяцами не заглядывал никто. 
 В "Ищу,помогите..."такие просьбы!!   Помогите со свадьбой,с юбилеем,с чего начать праздник,  как гостей развлечь ,  сама уже "повелась"на это,  и в "развлечениях в начале праздника про"свадебный магазин" написала в ответ на дискуссии по сбору денег. Куда теперь идейки, идеи , (свои и удачно перенятые) ,программы, предложения выкладывать???
Было желание сценарным планом "белого" дня рождения ,"сладкой"свадьбы (с очагом-формулой сладкой жизни ) поделиться...Уверена,нашлись бы заинтересованные...Куда? Туда,где с 2011 года не "ступала"рука коллег?

"Как деньги на малыша собираем"?  "Свидетели,что делают"?  Гуляют вопросы везде, только не  в спец.темах. Деньги-в мешочки по цветам радуги  (у меня целый игровой блок )
 кастинг нянек(тоже вариант)   ,
свидетели -вместе с молодоженами "Академию....открывают!!!   (может здесь найдутся заинтересованные,  и опять же ПАМЯТКА для новичков,  новички тоже не "отстают"  от вопросов не по теме, это не голословно,  видела,  знаю!).

Я сама недавно влилась в ряды творческой элиты , и могу сказать, что за 2 недели все  просьбы , вопросы по моим выложенным постам поступили в ЛИЧКУ! Там и общаюсь ,и пишу ,строчу часами....общение "тет на тет".Конечно,с радостью, отвечаю .

Никого не хотела обидеть!Сама столько позитива получаю здесь...Вот сейчас напишу Лине,все ее комментарии на форуме вызывают уважение и восторг!!!

Все.."Ухожу" на 2 дня (свадьбы!!!),наверняка найду время заглянуть на форум!!! Удачи всем и позитива!!!

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

> вот молодец,что свадьбу попробовала,а я боюсь....не дозрела еще морально!но проведу обязательно!а сейчас работаю на детских праздниках,нравится мне с детворой общаться(своих трое).Товарищи старожилы,дайте волшебного пинка мне!сроччноо!ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ ОТКРЫТЬ СВОЕ АГЕНСТВО ДЕТСКОГО  ПРАЗДНИКА-ЭТО ПОЛЕ У НАС НЕ ПАХАНО,РАБОТЫЫЫ!!ТОЛЬКО ВОТ ДАЖЕ НЕ ЗНАЮ,КАК НАЧАТЬ?!НЕ В СМЫСЛЕ ДОКУМЕНТОВ И Т.Д,А В ПЛАНЕ,ЧТО НУЖНО ПРЕОБРЕСТИ В ПЕРВУЮ ОЧЕРЕДЬ?(РЕКВИЗИТЫ,КУКОЛ РОСТОВЫХ,КОСТЮМЫ...)


Главное, прежде чем приобретать, хорошо подумайте, так ли вам нужен именно этот реквизит. В первую очередь приобретайте многофункциональные костюмы. Вы уже, наверное, знаете, какие персонажи в вашем регионе пользуются большим спросом. Ростовые куклы не дешево стоят. Если при открытии агентства вы получите субсидию - тогда можно подумать.
Я когда открывала своё агентство, сделала много ошибок. Покупали всё на широкую ногу. Хотелось всё и сразу.  А надо было набраться терпения и делать всё постепенно. Теперь покупаем сто раз подумав - быстро окупится или нет. После получения хорошего заказа - оставляем сумму на обновление и приобретение ревизита, костюмов. В нашем городе для детей чаще всего заказывают клоунов и пиратов. Кто уже видел этих персонажей, заказывает дл девочек - Принцессу, Фею Винкс, для мальчиков - Человека паука. Для малышей часто просят ростовые куклы - Нюшу, Кроша. Дома в них работать сложно - сбиваем все углы, очень душно. Используем только для экспресс-поздравлений, или как второго персонажа, не активного. Зато в детском саду, на открытии ёлок, на сцене - само то.

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие наши новички- форумчане! Да, мы все знаем, что к нам приходят разные люди и каждый день нас становится на 50-80 пользователей больше, чем вчера. Это и новички в профессии, которые нашли форум и читают, читают и остановиться не могут. И другая группа- может и неумелые пользователи интернета, но то, что ОПЫТНЫЕ профессионалы своего дела- это тОЧНО! И таким хочется НЕ ЧИТАТЬ, а ПИСАТЬ. Поделиться опытом, провести мозговой штурм с коллегами, поучиться у таких же авторитетов. Ну и что, что они пришли сегодня, а кто-то уже 3 года живет на форуме? Здесь ВСЕ равны! По крайней мере- это моя цель и первая просьба к модераторам- нЕ ДЕЛИТЬ форум на старичков и новичков. 
И вот для таких НОВИЧКОВ (специально пишу заглавными буквами, чтоб показать их значимость) я и создала раздел тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=438 , в ИНКУбаторе у Танюши и первыми, кого хочу пригласить в него- это Ксюшу *оригинал* и Ниночку *андреевна* Несмотря на очень юный форумский "возраст" - сразу видно, что пришли ПРОФИ. И мне очень приятно объявить, что *этим двум пользователям я открыла все разделы, не дожидаясь окончания испытательного срока*. Ведь в каждом правиле есть исключения. верно?  :Derisive: 
Согласна с Ксенией, что в некоторые темы давно не заглядывают. Просто старички, кто тут давно живет, уже всё, что хотели- написали и теперь общаются только в закрытых разделах, а в первую очередь в отчетах, именно там и происходит самое интересное- фитбек (ответная реакция) на выкладываемый материал. 
По поводу раздела мастерских хочу добавить.
*Каждый из вновь прибывших пользователей, кто считает, что ему есть чем поделиться, кто хочет не только быть читателем, но и писателем, может открыть в нем свою тему,* выкладывать материал, обсуждать его и т.д. В последствии, возможен перенос этой темы уже *НЕ новичк*а в Город Мастеров ИНКУ с расширением возможностей, правом на модерирование своего раздела, увеличением количества тем. 
Итак, приглашаю в новый раздел!!!

----------


## елена321

Здравствуйте форумчане!Вот и для меня открылись двери вашего дома.Я начинающая ведущая.Надеюсь с вашей помощью многому научиться и профессионально вырасти.Да и вам чем смогу-помогу.Спасибо,что вы есть!

----------


## Онга

Лена, требуем фото в студию!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## елена321

Не нашла у себя ни одной фотографии,где бы я была одна.В ближайшее время обязательно выставлю.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Не нашла у себя ни одной фотографии,где бы я была одна.В ближайшее время обязательно выставлю.


можешь скинуть мне - отредактирую без "лишних" лиц.

----------


## макушка

> У меня вопрос к творческим старожилам форума:выкладываю свои мысли,предложения,читаю сообщения в личку,просьбы тех,кого заинтересовало,объяснить подробно,а то и скинуть сценарий(и обратятся красиво,и адрес электр.сразу сообщат,ну все,как полагается).Довольная интересом к своему творчеству, в любое время суток,пишу,отвечаю,строчу(есть время,нет-неважно!"Чип "спешит на помощь!),а дальше...ни привета,ни ответа....Или я слишком много хочу?Одним словом,просветите новичка!


Ксюш,привет,я то же когда пришла на форум вела себя как восторженный щенок.А так я зрелая во всех смыслах(включая возраст)ведущая,я больше хотела давать,чем получать.Я радовалась общению,кидалась помогать,если могла..Но хочу тебе сказать,все кому я писала в личку отвечали...да еще и так,что хотелось писать еще больше.Может тебе просто писали "геологи"?Или что-то ты не поняла?Я например долгот не могла понять что мне писали на "Доску" и я еще и баллы получала...А вообще когда благодарят это для нас стимул!!!Желаю тебе БЛАГОДАРНЫХ форумчан,поверь большинство именно такие!Вот смотри как тебя отметила Мазайкина...Да это уже признание!!!И еще фурор!!!Успехов!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> за 2 недели все просьбы , вопросы по моим выложенным постам поступили в ЛИЧКУ!


Ксюш, но если бы ВСЁ твое общение было только в личке- ты так никогда бы и не попала в закрытые разделы. Да, иногда хочется пообщаться с более БЛИЗКИМИ - лично, но остальное- ты скоро устанешь от просьб неизвестно кого и- или уйдешь вообще, или будешь их игнорировать.

----------


## ElenaZVL

Доброго всем времени суток! знакомясь с форумом и правилами и ловлю себя на мысли что все истинные работники искусства и культуры так или иначе-альтруисты, и Ксения-тому "живой" пример. Да у каждого из нас есть вопросы, трудности, и пока будут люди готовые сделать шаг навстечу будет эта добрая, теплая атмосфера добра и взаимовыручки в Вашем доме!

----------


## Zajigalochka

Доброе время суток всем,работникам праздничной индустрии! Я тоже чисто случайно забрела на этот сайт!Искала приблизительное положение конкурса"Свадьба в подарок"!Очень рада буду  обменяться информацией! Своим любимым делом занимаюсь девятнадцатый год! Ведущая-вокалистка,имею свое Арт Агентство!Заходите в гости!Всем удачи и творческих успехов!

----------


## МОРЕНА

Здравствуйте все-все , меня зовут Елена , работаю в школе педагогом- организатором.Как и многие другие давно не заглядывала на форум .....И вот тебе на..., правила поменялись ,буду навёрстывать упущенное , выложила пару сценарий в темах куда есть доступ, остальными , как я поняла нужно делиться здесь .
Вот сценарий посвящения в первоклассники ,вспомнила о нём, так как скоро уже буду работать над прощанием с букварём

----------


## Курица

> Вот сценарий посвящения в первоклассники ,вспомнила о нём, так как скоро уже буду работать над прощанием с букварём


Лена, твой сценарий перенесла вот сюда... 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288 
Но, если быть уж совсем точной, нужно, чтоб он был выложен в другой темке, специальной, это вот тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136096

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Доброго времени суток всем всем всем!!!! Мы Герман и Светлана Бочкарёвы, попали на ваш форум совершенно не случайно. Работаем музыкантами в ресторане. Очень хотели бы научиться проводить праздничные мероприятия. Имеем не плохую базу для творчества. Рады помочь форумчанам в технической части. Умеем делать нарезки аудио и видео (для тех, кто работает с проектором), имеем отличную базу "минусовок", дома есть своя студия,  поможем в прописке эксклюзивного материала. Дружелюбны, с отличным чувством юмора, коммуникабельны. Дружба - понятие круглосуточное - это про нас.

----------


## Курица

> Дружелюбны, с отличным чувством юмора, коммуникабельны. Дружба - понятие круглосуточное - это про нас.


Отвечаю в вашем же стиле:
Многие из наших форумчан умеют проводить праздничные мероприятия, причём очень ногие из многих-довольно-таки неплохо.Даже хорошо. Они тоже имеют неплохую базу для творчества. И они будут очень рады, если Герман со Светланой им помогут при случае разобраться в технической части.А особенно будут рады помощи в "прописке эксклюзивного материала", если таковая понадобится... 

Исходя из всего вышеперечисленного,  
Вы нам подходите :Aga:  :Tender: 

Это шутка,
 а если честно. то, ребят, мы очень рады. что теперь вы с нами. Пишите в доступных вам темках, спрашивайте. что непонятно, читайте, копируйте. ..сами предлагайте что-то; прочитав в темках какую -нибудь просьбу, если чем можете-помогайте...И к вам бумеранглм вернётся та же самая дружба (круглосуточная).
Вы-на моей памяти-вторая творческая пара "неразлучников"  -супругов. пишущих от имени двоих,
 у нас уже есть Артём и Таня Порубовы с Украины, креативные ведущие. Думаю, вам стоит познакомиться!
Итак...добро пожаловать, Света и Герман! :Yahoo:

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*Курица*, Спасибо большое, что так быстро приняли нас в свою дружную семью весёлых, креативных и просто хороших людей!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Мы Герман и Светлана Бочкарёвы, попали на ваш форум


Добро пожаловать!




> Рады помочь форумчанам


Это девиз настоящего форумчанина, очень рад, что вы так настроены! Естественно, вы однозначно получите от нас помощь в - 



> Очень хотели бы научиться проводить праздничные мероприятия


Уверен, что судьба вас не случайно:




> попали на ваш форум совершенно не случайно.


Закинула сюда :Yes4:

----------


## katyakotkot

Всем добрый день! Зовут меня Катя. Работаю библиотекарем, в небольшом селе. Ваш форум дает такой заряд положительной энергии, спасибо всем кто делится своими наработками. Сама я провожу праздники только в соей семье (1 свадьба, 5 юбилеев и несколько домашних вечеринок и детских праздников). В основном перед большим празником собираемся с сестрами (двоюродные и родные - всего 7) и придумываем идею.В основном веду я, они участвуют в номерах - костюмированных и ставят танцы. Честно скажу на выдумку я слаба, но чем могу помогу. Буду рада если примите в свою компанию

----------


## Екатерина*****

Всем добрый день!!! И огромный привет из Астрахани! Очень рада, что попала на ваш сайт! Искала напутственные слова призывникам (сына забирают в армию, и меня попросили на торжественном мероприятии сказать несколько слов ребятам-призывникам). Случайно, забрела к Вам....и поняла, что добровольно от сюда не уйду! Столько всего интересного!!!!! Всем удачи !!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Случайно, забрела к Вам....и поняла, что добровольно от сюда не уйду! Столько всего интересного!!!!!


Прикольно сказано!
Рады всех вас видеть!

----------


## Курица

*katyakotkot*, 
*Екатерина******,  лобро пожаловать!!!




> Зовут меня Катя. Работаю библиотекарем


 :Taunt:  а Катюшу ещё и с выпуском из геологоразведочного техникума поздравляю! ПРАВДА,я искренне этому рада. от всей души, -тому, что ты за столько лет на форуме всё же решилась "открыться", ведь раз ты праздники ведешь не часто-бываешь у нас не каждый день...
 :Blush2:  а мы были бы не против видеть тебя ежедневно :Aga:

----------


## Каверина

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Примете к себе? Я уже отписалась в темке о себе, ну и здесь чуточку напишу. Меня зовут Ольга Каверина. Праздниками занимаюсь очень давно, очень люблю это дело, стараюсь, чтобы мои праздники были не похожи на мероприятия ведущих из моего города. Пока получается. Об этом могу судить, так как кроме проведения занимаюсь и видеосъемкой свадеб и вижу, как работают другие.
Очень приятно, что здесь на ин-ку я уже встретила своих знакомых, значит всё оКей!

----------


## Курица

> Ольга Каверина


Ольга, и Вам - здравствовать!
Откуда вы родом? Кого из коллег встретили в нашем Доме, если не секрет?

----------


## Григорьева Ирина

Здравствуйте, друзья! Меня зовут Ирина, я работаю воспитателем в детском саду. Как хорошо, что есть ваш сайт, где делятся своими идеями талантливые люди. На ваш сайт натолкнулась случайно (искала материал для юбилея), мне очень понравилось. Удачи всем! Успехов!!!

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте, друзья! Меня зовут Ирина





> На ваш сайт натолкнулась случайно (искала материал для юбилея)





> Удачи всем! Успехов!!!


Иринааааааааааааааа!!! Ты уже уходишь? :Blink: Типа прощаясь, желаешь нам удачи? :Vah: 
 ИЛИ-остаёшься??? Не последний же юбилей в твоей жизни. так ведь? :Grin:

----------


## Григорьева Ирина

Конечно же остаюсь!!!С радостью!!!

----------


## Курица

> Конечно же остаюсь!!!С радостью!!!


ну и замечательно!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Приглашаю тебя в темку *"Республика Флудористан"* - это болталочка. в которой можно говорить ОБО ВСЕМ!!
завтра этому местечку ровно 1 годик!

*Это здесь, милости просим ВСЕХ новичков!* :Yes4: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136330

----------


## Каверина

> Ольга, и Вам - здравствовать!
> Откуда вы родом? Кого из коллег встретили в нашем Доме, если не секрет?


Здравствуйте Татьяна! Я из Воронежской области. Ну а в Доме пока встретила Ирочку "Окрыленную" Игнатову, которую знаю еще как Незабудку, Лену Ильину и Люду Оптимистку (очень рада, что знакома с ней в реале!) Надеюсь, что приятные сюрпризы на этом не закончатся!

И можно вопрос? А как аватарку вставить?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> И можно вопрос? А как аватарку вставить?


Пройдись по этой ссылке, там все ответы на различные вопросы технического характера:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028

----------


## Наталья*

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья. Работаю муз. руководителем в детском саду, до сада работала в муз школе. Уже давно хотела заняться организацией и проведением праздников, но все как-то не получалось. А сейчас подросла дочь, она у меня хороший вокалист. Есть подруга - единомышленник. Невестка пытается заниматься оформлением залов.  И вот мы организовались все вместе и решили пора... Детские праздники у нас идут на "ура" - помогает многолетний опыт работы с детьми. Но очень хотелось бы набраться опыта в проведении праздников для взрослых. Пока мы провели вечер встречи одноклассников - большущее спасибо вашему форума. Очень много материала взяла с него, заказчики остались очень довольны. Проводили свадьбу, юбилей. Получили неплохие отзывы. Но, почитав сообщения на форуме, поняла, что мы еще ничего не умеем... А так хочется научиться!!!
 Возьмите нас к себе, пожалуйста...

----------


## Курица

> Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья.


Наташа, добрый НОЧЕР! (самое плодотворное наше Форумское время :Taunt:  :Yes4: )



> Пока мы провели вечер встречи одноклассников - большущее спасибо вашему форума. Очень много материала взяла с него, заказчики остались очень довольны. Проводили свадьбу, юбилей. Получили неплохие отзывы. Но, почитав сообщения на форуме, поняла, что мы еще ничего не умеем... А так хочется научиться!!!
>  Возьмите нас к себе, пожалуйста...


Для того и Форуум, чтобы учиться.
Походи пока по открытым для вас темкам, почитай, поотвечай...думаю, ты сейчас в нужное для тебя время не случайно совершенно, а с Божьей помощью,попала в нужное для тебя место! :Aga: 
А это значит, что МЫ нашли друг друга.
Приятного и плодотворного сотрудничества!!!

----------


## katyakotkot

а Катюшу ещё и с выпуском из геологоразведочного техникума поздравляю! ПРАВДА,я искренне этому рада. от всей души, -тому, что ты за столько лет на форуме всё же решилась "открыться", ведь раз ты праздники ведешь не часто-бываешь у нас не каждый день...
 а мы были бы не против видеть тебя ежедневно

Спасибо, Татьяна за прием! Я действительно попадая на форум восхищаюсь талантом, мастерством, креативностью участников.

----------


## Курица

*katyakotkot*, 
Кать,чтоб правильно процитировать. просто выдели что-то  в посте человека(ну. то. что намерена процитировать)-и смотри-только палец с мышки отпускаешь- должно "выплыть"слово"Цитировать".тут же щёлкай по нему-и выделенная цитата сама "впрыгнет" в твой пост. Попробуй!!! :Yes4:

----------


## AnnaZabava

Люди добрые! Возьмите меня в свою компанию! Я - ведущая. Совсем недавно ушла с основного места работы, зарегистрировалась как ИП, открыла агентство. Буду рада пообщаться с себе подобными. Поднабраться "уму-разуму". Конечно же, поделиться своим багажом наработок и опытом открытия агентства.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я - ведущая. Совсем недавно ушла с основного места работы, зарегистрировалась как ИП, открыла агентство.


Здравствуй Анна, довольно смело уйти с работы, и в замен её осваивать просторы Агентства и тамады!
Рады видеть в нашей компании!

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Дружба - понятие круглосуточное - это про нас.


Спасибо большое за помощь!!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*Ольчик Умница*, Оля, я очень рад, что всё получилось!!! :062:  :069:

----------


## Курица

> Люди добрые! Возьмите меня в свою компанию! Я - ведущая.


Милости росим!!! А вопрос можно? Город за звёздочкой -* -какой зашифрован?

----------


## AnnaZabava

Город наш небольшой и название ему Дубовка. Находится аккурат на правом берегу Волжского водохранилища в 50 км от Волгограда. В XVIII веке он назывался посад Дубовка и был столицей Волжского казачьего войска. Не могу ни привести выдержку из очерка полицмейстера Дубовки (1898 г.) _Продолжительность периода смутного времени и прошлая отдаленность края от центра административной власти положили свою печать на жителей посада, следы которой, по закону исторической наследственности, резко отмечают настоящих потомков прежних дубовчан от населения остальной части губернии. Так своеволие, буйный и дикий нрав, распущенная жизнь, возмутительное невежество, а также употребление всегда в дело оружия и хождение с ним по улицам, имение при себе ножей, револьверов, разного рода и формы нагаек, кистеней и дубинок, составляют обыденное явление среди дубовского населения и по ныне. Довольно сказать, что почти каждая свадьба, каждое семейное пиршество и по ныне нередко сопровождается приглашением чинов полиции для поддержания порядка и удержания от буйства, которое в Дубовке, чуть не во всем, завоевало себе обычное право._ В настоящее время, конечно же, все не так страшно, но погулять народ любит с размахом! :Meeting:

----------


## любаша 76

всем доброго времени суток!
заглянула к вам, когда поняла, что не все мне доступно, а так хочется!!!
Извините, что не сразу к вам, вон оказывается как надо было - вообщем по жизни бегу вперед паровоза.
Дорогие!!! примите слова благодарности и восхищения!!! Если не против, можно мне с вами подружится?
Я - руководитель группы по организации досуга в пансионате. И как следствие, подрабатываю на юбилеях, копроративах, выпускных. Свадьбы не беру сознательно (поздно уже начинать учиться), а все остальное мне в кайф.
Пробежалась по доступным темках и о, ужас! оказывается, что "я знаю, что я ничего не знаю" 
Спасибище, всем огромное за идеи. Вот немного разберусь, что по чем, то есть куда что выкладывать и поробую внести свой вклад. Надеюсь, что до встречи!

----------


## Курица

> всем доброго времени суток!
> заглянула к вам, когда поняла, что не все мне доступно, а так хочется!!!


*любаша 76*, только тебя нам и не хватало!!!!!!



> Я - руководитель группы по организации досуга в пансионате.


думаю, на форуме не так уж много ТАКИХ специалистов. ты очень даже сможешь быть полезной форумчанам, и -как следствие-само "обогатишься" материалом других форумчан.
А главное_ты сумеешь найти здесь ДРУЗЕЙ-и не только виртуальных, но и реальных! и это-100% -но нужно больше писать, тогда и темки откроются,как по мановению волшебной палочки!

----------


## ***НЮША***

Добрый день.От обилия информации голова кругом.И всё такое интересное и новое .Надеюсь и я чем то смогу быть полезна.

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

Странно, а почему "Мастерская" стала вдруг новичкам недоступна, хотя я  месяца два спокойно общалась у Лены Уралочки?

----------


## любаша 76

Вот-вот. И у меня таже самая история. Юлечка, мне стало все понятно, когда я заглянула в темку Джулии"Тайна закрытых тем". Там все популярно объяснили. Конечно, очень жаль, тем более, что впереди выпускные. Но, селя вий.
Наверное хозяйки форума правы. Слишком нам там было здорово, а за все хорошее надо платить. Не знаю как ты, а я в основном брала. Но, будем исправляться. Вот только трудно без общения, не знаешь что выкладывать. 
всем желаю солнечных дней!!!

----------


## любаша 76

ой, совсем забыла! Дорогая хозяюшка, огромное спасибо за гостеприимство, надеюсь не затеряться под твоим крылышком!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Странно, а почему "Мастерская" стала вдруг новичкам недоступна, хотя я месяца два спокойно общалась у Лены Уралочки?


Юлечка - просто "набери" 31 сообщение, и всё будет доступно...........




> Наверное хозяйки форума правы.


 :Yes4:

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

[quote="Руслан Шумилов;4369798"]Юлечка - просто "набери" 31 сообщение, и всё будет доступно...........[/quote
Руслан, не поняла, где набрать?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> не поняла, где набрать?


"Где набрать?" - по общайся, пиши, и в результате общения "наберутся" нужное количество сообщений.
И даже на этом не останавливайся.............

----------


## любаша 76

[QUOTE=Юлия Киндеева;4370012]


> Юлечка - просто "набери" 31 сообщение, и всё будет доступно...........[/quote
> Руслан, не поняла, где набрать?


Юль, зайти на сайт Тайна закрытых тем http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136077&page=4 и все станет понятно
удачи!

----------


## Светлая Лань

Всем доброго времени суток!!! Недели три назад забрела в этот чудеснейший творческий дом! Ребята! Это просто чудо какое-то! Я занимаюсь праздниками около 6 лет, вымучиваю каждый свой сценарий тем, что хочу сделать его неповторимым! А здесь столько позитивных людей, которые и тебя научат и ты сможешь поделиться! Вот только жаль, что не сразу поняла про 30-ти дневный испытательный срок и необходимость написать 30 сообщений. Интересно, возможно ли еще успеть? Или придется регистрироваться заново?

----------


## Курица

> Вот только жаль, что не сразу поняла про 30-ти дневный испытательный срок и необходимость написать 30 сообщений. Интересно, возможно ли еще успеть? Или придется регистрироваться заново?


 :Vah: зачем????????????
Пиши, общайся...НЕ 30 в 30 дней. а 30 результативных и не меньше месяца на форуме-и...всё в порядке-ты-в "дамках"!!!!!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Светлая Лань

Здорово! Тогда я готова ежедневно здесь зависать, как говорит молодежь!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Тогда я готова ежедневно здесь зависать,


Скину тебе ссылки для общения и ознакомления:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131259
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136288
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134075
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135420
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322
Так, что все карты в руки!

----------


## Светлая Лань

> Скину тебе ссылки для общения и ознакомления:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028, что все карты в руки!


Зачиталась, чуть не забыла Вас поблагодарить!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Зачиталась, чуть не забыла Вас поблагодарить!!!


Это не смертельно)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Светлая Лань

> Это не смертельно)))))))))))))))))))))


Может подскажете как проще уменьшить в размерах фото для аватарки?

----------


## Богиня

> Всем доброго времени суток!!! Недели три назад забрела в этот чудеснейший творческий дом! Ребята! Это просто чудо какое-то! Я занимаюсь праздниками около 6 лет, вымучиваю каждый свой сценарий тем, что хочу сделать его неповторимым! А здесь столько позитивных людей, которые и тебя научат и ты сможешь поделиться! Вот только жаль, что не сразу поняла про 30-ти дневный испытательный срок и необходимость написать 30 сообщений. Интересно, возможно ли еще успеть? Или придется регистрироваться заново?


приветствую "соседку")) :Smile3:

----------


## Богиня

> Может подскажете как проще уменьшить в размерах фото для аватарки?


в PAINT есть функция Рисунок - растянуть, наклонить, выбираете масштаб вместо 100%  50 и 50 (вертикаль и горизонталь), пару раз и все)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Может подскажете как проще уменьшить в размерах фото для аватарки?


Мне проще самому это сделать, нежели рассказать..................................... но попробую.
Если не поймёшь - пришли фотки по этому адресу:
shumilovbryansk@mail.ru
И так. (всё проще и быстрее чем пишется) Начинаю рассказывать..............
Копируешь фото (всегда обрабатывая фото - работайте с копиями).
Далее - правой мышкой нажми на фото и выскочит окошечко, в котором выбираешь функцию "*открыть с помощью*".
Далее - вбираешь функцию *Microsoft Offise Picture Manager* (красненький квадратик - его эмблемка).
Эта программа есть у всех, кто установил офис.
Далее - у тебя откроется изображение этой фотографии, в самом вверху найди *изменить рисунки
*, нажимаешь.
Далее - с права появляется окно, где эта программа предлагает тебе "что сделать с изображением":
Яркость и контрастность.
Цвет.
Обрезка.
Поворот и отражение.
Устранение эффекта красных глаз.
Изменение размера.
Сжатие рисунка.
Вбираешь *сжатие рисунка.* (если фото не надо редактировать выше перечисленными опциями)
С права появится новое окно со следующим списком:
Не сжимать.
Документов.
Веб страниц.
Сообщений электронной почты.
Нажимаешь *веб страниц.* ниже ok
Далее - можно просто закрыть эту программу (нажать на красный крестик с права в самом вверху), выскочит окошко:Сохранить, Не сохранять, Отменить.
Нажимаешь на *сохранить*.
Всё - фото твоё готово!
Ну и конечно же для себя, по экспериментируй в этой программе, обрезку, повороты, устранение красных глаз - для новичков в этом деле эта программа проста и доступна, и довольно эффективна.
Желаю удачи.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Забыл сказать, - когда обрезаешь в этой программе фотки, она по умолчанию сжимает изображение, и не надо в последствии её сжимать отдельно........
Сжатие фотки (манипуляции) займёт ровно пять секунд))))))))))))))



> в PAINT есть функция Рисунок - растянуть, наклонить, выбираете масштаб вместо 100% 50 и 50 (вертикаль и горизонталь), пару раз и все)


В этой программе не каждый разберётся.............

----------


## Fizihka

Добрый всем вечер! Как у вас тут хорошо, все друг другу помогают. Может и мне кто поможет. У нас скоро выпускной вечер. Вечера у нас в основном тематические, вот и выпускной задуман по фильму "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию". Может у кого-нибудь было что-то подобное. Помогите!!!

----------


## Светлая Лань

> Мне проще самому это сделать, нежели рассказать..................................... но попробую.


Уже все получилось! Спасибо за готовность помочь! Какие все здесь доброжелательные! Так приятно с вами общаться!!!

----------


## proshka

Добрый вечер. Меня зовут Ирина. Знакома с жителями форума давно. Радостно видеть, что индустрия проведения праздников, пополняется талантливыми, искрометными, неутомимыми,зажигательными, креативными и очень жизнерадостными людьми. И это благодаря авторам,создателям и "старичкам" этого , всеми нами любимого сайта. Скольких вы уже научили, скольким помогли, а скольких ещё ждут незабываемые встречи и ваша поддержка! Я, к своему стыду ,совсем недавно стала общаться и писать на форуме. О чем, очень сожалею. Организацией праздников и мероприятий начала заниматься давно, как клубный работник и режиссер-постановщик. Пишу сценарии, провожу праздники и мероприятия. В разделе "Поэзия" меня приняли очень хорошо. Спасибо большое. В нескольких темах с удовольствием уже общаюсь с замечательными мастерами. А в этот раздел зашла сегодня, и стало стыдно, за свою невоспитанность! Вроде как, пришла в гости, села в уголок,а с хозяевами не поздоровалась.А, учитывая, что не в гости, а пожить...Извините!!! Буду стараться быть полезной и достойной высокого звания ИНКУ.

----------


## Курица

> учитывая, что не в гости, а пожить...Извините!!! Буду стараться быть полезной и достойной высокого звания ИНКУ.


замечательные слова!!! :056: 
*proshka*, Ирин, добро пожаловать...Луше поздно. чем никогда! спасибо за высокую оценку



> Знакома с жителями форума давно. Радостно видеть, что индустрия проведения праздников, пополняется талантливыми, искрометными, неутомимыми,зажигательными, креативными и очень жизнерадостными людьми. И это благодаря авторам,создателям и "старичкам" этого , всеми нами любимого сайта.

----------


## bastet2009

Доброго здоровья всем!!!! Вот и я дотопала до Вашего замечательного сайта. Я маленькая, любознательная и всегда готова поучиться у опытных и веселых:))) Если что не суите строго:) Чем смогу тем поделюсь:) Буду рада дружбе:)))

----------


## Курица

> Вот и я дотопала до Вашего замечательного сайта.


 :069: Молодчинка. что дошла!

 :Blink: какая ты ,однако же, медленнопередвигающаяся.... :Vah: 
 :063:  
С 16.06.2009 по 02.05.2012 года...




> Я маленькая, любознательная и всегда готова поучиться у опытных и веселых:))) Если что *не суите* строго:)


Чего, прости, не совать? Носа в твою личную жизнь?  :041:  Лан. не будем...

Проходи, не стой у дверей-располагайся да общайся! Страниц всем хватит! Как зовут тебя, сестра, и откуда ты родом?

----------


## Actress

Привет всем, форумчане! Меня зовут Таня, я начинающая ведущая (20 проведенных мероприятий) из Тулы! Наткнулась на форум совершенно случайно и для меня стало приятным сюрпризом что есть форум где аккумулировано столько интересных идей и собраны талантливые люди!  :Smile3:  Хочется учиться у лучших и развивать индустрию праздника в Туле! Так как у нас данная  область услуг все еще оставляет желать лучшего. Спасибо всем! Теперь и я  с  вами))))

----------


## Курица

> Спасибо всем! Теперь и я  с  вами))))


Таня, спасибо тебе (за добрые слова о форуме) :Ok: 
Теперь и мы с тобой! :Grin:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*proshka*, ты мне определённо стала нравиться как активный участник форума (вижу твою деятельность и в других темах)!
Это приятно!
Умничка!
Дерзай дальше так!И не останавливайся!

----------


## proshka

Спасибо, Руслан.Буду соответствовать!

----------


## Татусяня

Здравствуйте все!!! Рада к вам попасть! Очень приятно увидеть знакомые лица! Буду стараться делать все правильно, если что не обессутьте!

----------


## мари-мари

Доброй ночи!наконец-то зарегистрировалась ,связь-очень медленная у меня,так что если что-не обижайтесь-буду тормозить.Рада,что теперь я с Вами!

----------


## Либи

Всем привет,я новичок на этом сайте, очень приятно было познакомиться с прекрасными ведущими на Тюменской Маёвке,множство положительных эмоций,профессионалы своего дела и просто красавицы!!!!!!!!!!!!Надеюсь на дальнейшее общение и сотрудничество!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Светлая Лань

Уважаемые коллеги! Поздравляю всех с этим Великим праздником! 
День победы - это гордость ветеранов!
День победы - это наш счастливый день!
Пусть давно зажили дедов раны,
Но мы помним тот прекрасный день.

Когда сирень цвела, когда звенела тишь,
А небо стало мирным и прекрасным.
Спасибо, что ты есть, мы видим, что грустишь.
Но, ветеран, ты прожил не напрасно!

День победы - это горечь, это счастье.
День победы - это память тех, кто жив.
Пусть минуют войны и несчастья
Победителей. Мир каждый заслужил!

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

Здраствуйте!! буду старатся все делать правильно!!!Всех поздравляю С ВЕЛИКИМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!УРА!

Нет в живых так многих,
Тех кто бился до крови.
Их кости на дороге,
Легли в неведомой земли.
Давайте вспомним, помянем,
Всех тех, кто жил в окопах и без сна.
Благодаря,вам Ветераны, мы живем,
Не зная, кто она, Война!

----------


## Курица

*Татусяня*, 
*мари-мари*, 
*Либи*, 
*Андрей_Крылов*, 
здравствуйте всем -и -приятного общения на нашем Форуме!

----------


## Йожык

Здравствуйте!Спасибо за то,что вы есть.
Кратко о себе-с мужем раньше занимались ведением праздников(он за аппаратурой,я ведущая).
3 года честно отсидела в декрете))
Теперь думаю продолжить.Но сама,у мужа работы хватает своей.
Хочу общаться и делиться опытом,так как обожаю хороший результат своей работы.

----------


## Курица

> 3 года честно отсидела в декрете))
> Теперь думаю продолжить.Но сама,у мужа работы хватает своей.


*Йожык*, добро пожаловать, лесной житель!))))))
так ты точно решила, что без мужа??? :Derisive: Форум у нас, конечно, классный, но...даже он мужа не заменит!!! :Grin:

----------


## Йожык

> *Йожык*, добро пожаловать, лесной житель!))))))
> так ты точно решила, что без мужа???Форум у нас, конечно, классный, но...даже он мужа не заменит!!!


)))))
Как говорит мой сотрудник-"на одного делить легче" :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> )))))
> Как говорит мой сотрудник-"на одного делить легче"


*Йожык*, с чувством юмора у тебя, сестра, всё в порядке)))
Ещё бы имя узнать, да личиком полюбоваться!
(Не много требую для первого раза, а? :Blush2: )

----------


## Йожык

> *Йожык*, с чувством юмора у тебя, сестра, всё в порядке)))
> Ещё бы имя узнать, да личиком полюбоваться!
> (Не много требую для первого раза, а?)


Я Лена,лиТцо покажу обязательно,но чуть позже)
Насчет делить пошутила,я ж за страну думаю(с)
чтоб свадьбы и юбилеи были веселые у людей! :Grin:

----------


## Курица

> Я Лена,лиТцо покажу обязательно,но чуть позже


Мечтательно:"Лееееееееенааааааааааааа!"Вспомнилось...после 1 рюмки Елена первращается в Елену Прекрасную, после второй-в Елену премудрую...а после 1 бутылки-в Лягушку -путешественницу... :Grin: 
А про аву...ну ладно-сегодня-не настаиваю...но чуть позже?Смеем надеяться,Лен??? ну...что лицезреть твой образ -Елены Черниговской-нам удастся?

----------


## Йожык

> Мечтательно:"Лееееееееенааааааааааааа!"Вспомнилось...после 1 рюмки Елена первращается в Елену Прекрасную, после второй-в Елену премудрую...а после 1 бутылки-в Лягушку -путешественницу...
> А про аву...ну ладно-сегодня-не настаиваю...но чуть позже?Смеем надеяться,Лен??? ну...что лицезреть твой образ -Елены Черниговской-нам удастся?


А я такая Елена ,что не пью :Grin: 
Занимаюсь тяжелой атлетикой  :Tender: 
Если честно-не имею привычки постить фотки в нете свои,не знаю почему.
ДЛя начала хочу освоиться,если можно.

----------


## Курица

> Если честно-не имею привычки постить фотки в нете свои,не знаю почему.
> ДЛя начала хочу освоиться,если можно.


Можно...конечно...просто...теперь-после этого фото на аве-ты,Лен, :Vah:  у меня будешь всегда ассоциироваться с кем? ...со Свиньёй..или кто там у тебя на мелкой аве?Без очков не разглядеть.... :Aga:  :Meeting: Тебе это надо? :Tu:

----------


## Йожык

> Можно...конечно...просто...теперь-после этого фото на аве-ты,Лен, у меня будешь всегда ассоциироваться с кем? ...со Свиньёй..или кто там у тебя на мелкой аве?Без очков не разглядеть....Тебе это надо?


 :Grin: 
это же старый добрый Альф)
ну я поменяю со временем,обещаю)

----------


## Курица

> то же старый добрый Альф)


дык...я ж помню-что где-то этого поросенка видела...на простынке у дочки. когда она маленькая была...точно-Альф...



> ну я поменяю со временем,обещаю)


как хочешь...Альф-так Альф...Цвёльф  будет- пусть будет Цвёльф...лишь бы себе нравилось :Yes4:

----------


## ПИССИМИСТКА48

Очень большая просьба помочь изменить ник!!!Как це делать??

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Очень большая просьба помочь изменить ник!!!Как це делать??


Вот сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133681

----------


## Motilek

Добрейшего всем утра и здоровья!!! Наконец-то дождалась подтверждения от администраторов!!!! Уррраа, я в Ин-ку!!! Некоторое время являлась гостем на вашем сайте, читала разделы, и поражалась, талантливости и креативности Участников. В тамадействе не давно, всего 2,5 года, но обожаю это дело больше всего. Приятно дарить людям хорошее настроение и праздник. Надеюсь что примите меня как " свою")))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Надеюсь что примите меня как " свою")))


Уже приняли :Yes4:

----------


## Анна1984

подскажите кто-нибудь пожалуйста когда откроется для меня раздел Дни рождения?

----------


## Курица

> подскажите кто-нибудь пожалуйста когда откроется для меня раздел Дни рождения?


Терпение,Ань! С минуты на минуту! :Smile3:  :Yes4:

----------


## Курица

Эта темка  уже очень "многостраничная", я её закрываю. :Meeting: 
Все новички- будьте любезны :Tender:  -отметьтесь в аналогичной по содержанию темке, это тут:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131259&page=64

----------

